# وجبـــــــة روحيـــــ†ـــــة يوميـــــــــة...



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*






وجبـــــــة روحيـــــــــة يوميـــــــــة...
تحت إشراف تاسونى **mero_engel* *
هى عبارة عن تأملات روحية متنوعة من الكتاب المقدس 
وللأمانـــــــــة التأملات منقولــــــــة.
بنصلى تكون سبب بركة لكم.
آميــــ**†**ــــن
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح له الكرامة الإلهية




لأن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، لكي يُكرم الجميع الابن كما يُكرمون الآب ( يو 5: 22 )
في حديث الرب مع اليهود، بعد شفائه للرجل المُقعد في بيت حسدا (يوحنا5)، قال المسيح عبارة فَهِم اليهود منها أنه يعادل نفسه بالله. والمسيح في الحديث الذي تلا ذلك، لم يحاول تبرءة نفسه من هذه التُهمة، وذلك لأنه فعلاً «الله (الذي) ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3: 16 )، بل أكدّ ذلك المفهوم بصور متعددة. فقد أوضح في ع22 أنه يعمل ذات الأعمال الإلهية، من ثم يخطو خطوة أبعد في الآية موضوع تأملنا فيقول إن له ذات الكرامة الإلهية. وواضح أن الأولى (الأعمال الإلهية) لا يقوى عليها مخلوق، وأن الثانية (الكرامة الإلهية) ليست من حق مخلوق. فلقد ختم المسيح تلك القائمة من الأعمال الإلهية التي يمارسها بالقول: إن الآب لا يدين أحدًا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، ويوضح السبب لذلك، فيقول: «لكي يُكرم الجميع الابن كما يُكرمون الآب».

والآن أرجو ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ أن تلاحظ هذين الأمرين؛ الأمر الأول: أن الجميع سيُكرمون الابن، وليس فريق من الناس دون غيرهم. والأمر الثاني: أنهم سيُكرمون الابن كما يُكرمون الآب، وليس بمستوى أقل أو بأسلوب أضعف.

هذه الآية إذًا توضح، بأسلوب قاطع وصريح، أن الابن له ذات الكرامة والمجد اللذين للآب، ويستحيل أن يكون هذا مع أي مخلوق أيًا كان. لقد قال الله في العهد القديم: «مجدي لا أعطيه لآخر» ( إش 42: 8 ). والله طبعًا لم يتراجع عن ذلك عندما أعلن المسيح أن الآب يريد إكرام الابن بذات الكرامة التي للآب، وذلك لأن الآب والابن واحد ( يو 10: 30 ).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح في هذه الآية ـ كعادة إنجيل يوحنا دائمًا ـ بعد أن ذكر هذا الحق إيجابيًا، عاد وأكده في صيغة سلبية. فقال: «مَن لا يُكرم الابن لا يُكرم الآب الذي أرسله». يقول البعض إنهم يكرمون الله، ويسجدون له، ولكنهم لا يقبلون فكرة إكرام المسيح بذات مستوى إكرامهم لله، بل وربما تتضمن نظرتهم للمسيح شيئًا من الاحتقار لشخصه. ولكن كلمات المسيح هنا قاطعة، إن «مَن لا يُكرم الابن لا يُكرم الآب».

إن جميع البشر، مؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على السواء، سوف يكرمون الابن بطريقة أو بأخرى، إما بإيمانهم به الآن، أو بدينونته لهم فيما بعد. والمسيح إما أن يُحيي أو يدين. مَن يؤمن به ينال الحياة الأبدية، ومَن لا يؤمن يُدَن.
*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشكرك يا ابو تربو انك سمحتلنا نشارك معاك في سلسله التاملات الرائعه دي 
اتمني المتابعه من الجميع والاستفاده اليوميه 
الرب يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك الرائعه اخي 
مثبت




*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ناطورة الكروم




جعلوني ناطورة الكروم. أما كرمي فلم أنطُره ( نش 1: 6 )
يبذل العدو كل مجهود لكي يسلب من المؤمن أوقاته وقواه ومواهبه التي ائتمنه الرب عليها، فعوضًا عن أن يستخدم المؤمن تلك الأوقات والمواهب لمجد الرب، نراه ينفقها بكل سخاء في الأمور العالمية ظانًا أن العالم سيُعطيه أجرًا على مجهوداته الكثيرة. وما أكبر الخسارة التي تعود على نفس المؤمن الذي يتعب ويكدّ في الحصول على ثمرة مجهوداته الجسدية، فإذ به يجد أن «الكل باطل وقبضُ الريح (انقباض الروح)». مَن مِن المؤمنين الذين أنفقوا قواهم في الأمور العالمية لم يكن تعبهم باطلاً؟ يا للأسف، قد أضاع الكثيرون حياتهم في خدمة العالم وخرجوا منه عُراة بلا ثمر. ربما ظنوا في بادئ الأمر أنهم مع تعبهم في العالم يستطيعون أن يتعبوا للرب ويخدمونه بأمانة، ولكن مَن ذا الذي يستطيع أن يحرس كَرمين في آنٍ معًا؟ لقد حرست العروس كروم العالم فلم تستطع أن تحرس كرمها «أما كرمي فلم أنطره»، لأنه «لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين» ( مت 6: 24 ).
 ويا له من اعتراف مؤلم ومُحزن «أما كرمي» ـ أي العمل الذي لأجله أوجدني الرب هنا، الموهبة التي منحها لي لأخدمه بها، الأوقات التي أعطاني إياها وسيحاسبني عليها، الأموال التي أوجدها الرب بين يدي وجعلني وكيلاً عليها وليس أكثر، الأولاد الذين أعطاهم الرب لي لأربيهم في تأديب الرب وإنذاره، النفوس الضالة التي أوجدني الرب شاهدًا لها بغنى نعمته تعالى. هل نحن أُمناء في هذه وغيرها مما أودعنا إلهنا؟ يا ليتنا لا نضيّع حياتنا سُدى، بل نكون «مُكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب» ( 1كو 15: 58 ).

ثم إن لهذه العبارة معنىً عمليًا آخر «جعلوني ناطورة الكروم. أما كرمي فلم أنطُرهُ» إنه من السهل علينا أن نُقيم أنفسنا حراسًا على حالة الآخرين فنراقب كل حركاتهم، بل وربما ننتقد الكثير من أعمالهم، بينما نهمل السهر على حالة نفوسنا أولاً «لاحظ نفسك (أولاً) والتعليم (ثانيًا) وداوِم على ذلك. لأنك إذا فعلت هذا، تخلِّص نفسك (أولاً) والذين يسمعونك أيضًا» ( 1تي 4: 16 ). أما إذا لم نسهر على حالة نفوسنا وانشغلنا بمراقبة حالة الآخرين وتصرفاتهم، فإنه يتم فينا قول الرب: «يا مُرائي، أخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك،
 وحينئذٍ تُبصر جيدًا أن تُخرج القَذَى من عين أخيك!» ( مت 7: 5 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*صبر الرجاء




نشكر الله حين من جهة جميعكم ... مُتذكرين بلا انقطاع ...، صبر رجائكم، ربنا يسوع المسيح،
 أمام الله وأبينا ( 1تس 1: 2 ، 3)
إن كلمة «صَبْر» تتضمن الألم. فلكي يصبر الإنسان يجب أن يتألم دون أن يحاول وضع حد لهذا الألم حتى يصل إلى الغرض الذي ينتظره ويترجاه. والرجاء يتركز في غرض واحد، وهذا الغرض هو يسوع المسيح الذي وحده يستحق أن يكون محط الرجاء. إن آلافًا من المسيحيين يجهلون هذا الرجاء، فهم يأملون ولو عن غير يقين محقق أن يوجدوا يومًا مع المسيح في السماء عند موتهم. ولكن الرجاء المسيحي شيء آخر يختلف كل الاختلاف عن ذلك، فهو انتظار مجيئه واليقين بأنه هو نفسه سيأتي شخصيًا لكي يأخذنا إليه. فالرسول والتسالونيكيون كانوا يعتبرون كل عقبة في سبيل رجائهم كلا شيء. هذا كان الحال مع التسالونيكيين الذين إذ نجوا من الدينونة لم تبق أمامهم إلا مشغولية واحدة وهي انتظار يسوع المسيح.

إن الأيام الشريرة التي نعيش فيها تفتح أمامنا ميدانًا فسيحًا لتعب المحبة، ولكنها أيضًا تدعونا لصبر الرجاء. فَعِلمنا بهول الدينونة وغضب الله الـمُعلن على العالم، يجعلنا لا نرغب إلا شيئًا واحدًا، وهو أن الرب يستخدم هذه الكوارث الحالَّة بالعالم لتكميل المختارين وبذلك تأتى لحظة مجيئه. نحن لا ننتظر حلول السلام على الأرض من بين أيدي ساسة العالم، ولا حتى وقت هدوء وراحة بعد كل هذه الأحزان والمصائب التي تفجع الناس. كلا، وإنما الرب قال لنا «أَنا آتي سرِيعًا» وعلينا، إن كان يجب، أن نحتمل آلام وتجارب أخرى في يقين وقوة صبر رجاء مجيئه القريب.

ولكن لا ننسى أننا إذا كنا نريد أن نعرف «صبر الرجاء» في كماله، فعلينا بالتطلع إليه في سيدنا الممجد عن يمين الله، فهو هناك ينتظر بصبر. ولقد قال لكنيسة فيلادلفيا «لأنك حفظت كلمة صبرِي»، فهو ينتظر إشارة الآب التي عرفها هو وحده، والتي تسمح له بأن يقوم من على عرشه ويأتي إلى خاصته على السُحب، وليس له إلا رغبة واحدة وهى إحضار عروسه لنفسه. وها قد مرَّ عشرون قرنًا وهو منتظر تلك اللحظة السعيدة التي فيها ”يبتهِج بِها بِترنُّمٍ“. إنه يمدح فيلادلفيا (ويا ليتنا نعطيه أن يمدحنا نحن أيضًا) لأنه كان لها نفس الرجاء الذي له، ونفس الصبر الذي استقته من كلمته.

أيها الأحباء .. يا ليتنا نشتاق لمجيئه كما يشتاق هو أيضًا لأن يوجدنا معه إلى أبد الآبدين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأعمى الذي أبصر






فقال له يسوع: اذهب. إيمانك قد شفاك. فللوقت أبصر، وتبع يسوع في الطريق ( مر 10: 52 )
جاء الرب إلى أريحا ـ مدينة اللعنة ـ لا ليوقع الدينونة واللعنة، ولكنه بنعمة فائقة كان مزمعًا أن يحمل عنها اللعنة بعد ذلك الوقت بقليل. وفيما هو خارج من أريحا، كان رجل أعمى جالسًا على الطريق يستعطي. ألا نستطيع القول بأن حالة هذا الرجل الأعمى كانت تمثل حالة الأمة الروحية؟ لقد كان المسيا موجودًا بكل النعمة والقوة على استعداد أن يبارك، ولكن الأمة كانت عمياء فلم تستطع أن ترى مجد شخصه ولا عُمق حاجتها، فلم يستطيعوا أن يروا في المسيح إلا ناصريًا محتقرًا. وعلى النقيض من الجمع كان بارتيماوس شاعرًا بحاجته وبعجزه عن أن يقابل حاجته بنفسه، وكما هو الحال دائمًا، فإن النفس المحتاجة هي التي تنجذب إلى المسيح، وهي التي تستطيع أن تميز مجده. فلم يكن المسيح عند الجمع إلا شخصًا ناصريًا (ع47)، ولكن الإيمان يستطيع أن يرى في ذلك الإنسان المتواضع ابن داود المكتوب عنه أنه «يفتح عيون العُمي» ( إش 42: 7 )، وهكذا صرخ الرجل الأعمى: «يا يسوع ابن داود، ارحمني!» (ع47).

وكما هو الحال دائمًا، عندما تبدأ النفس في البحث عن المسيح، تظهر المعوقات والعقبات. فانتهره كثيرون ليسكت حتى لا يزعج الرب، ولكن إيمانه ارتفع فوق كل عقبة «فصرخ أكثر كثيرًا: يا ابن داود، ارحمني!» (ع48). وكان لا بد أن تظهر النعمة من جانب الرب، فنقرأ القول: «فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يُنادى» فنادوا الأعمى «فطرح رداءه وقام وجاء إلى يسوع» (ع50). عندما نشعر بحاجتنا وندرك شيئًا عن مجد المسيح، لا بد أن نطرح رداء البر الذاتي ونأتي إلى المسيح كما نحن في كل احتياجنا وعجزنا.

ولقد سأله الرب هذا السؤال الفاحص: «ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك» فقال له الأعمى: «يا سيدي، أن أُبصر» (ع51). وهكذا يأخذ الرب مكان الذي يعمل، ويأخذ الرجل الأعمى مكان الذي يأخذ. ويقدِّر الرب في الحال هذا الإيمان البسيط وينال الرجل الأعمى البصر ويتبع الرب في الطريق ليكون تلميذًا له من الآن فصاعدًا (ع52). فهو لم يحاول أن يتبع الرب لكي ينال البصر، ولكن بعد أن نال البرِكة والبصر أصبح تابعًا. يجب أن نحصل أولاً على بركة الغفران والخلاص حتى نستطيع أن نتبعه ونتخذه غرضًا لنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*لماذا جدعون بالذات؟




وأتى ملاك الرب وجلس تحت البُطمة التي في عفرة التي ليوآش الأبيعزري. وابنه جدعون كان يخبط حنطة في المعصرة لكي يُهرِّبها من المديانيين ( قض 6: 11 )
تُرى لماذا استخدم الرب جدعون من بين آلاف الشباب المعاصر له ليخلِّص الشعب من كف مديان؟ ولماذا لم يختَر غيره؟ .. دعونا نتأمل هذا الشخص البسيط ومؤهلاته:

أولاً: كان يخبط حنطة. وماذا يعني خبط الحنطة؟ يعني التغذي على المسيح، والشبع به. إن الرغبة المُخلِصة في الخدمة لا تكفي، بل لا بد أن يكون هناك اختبار قلبي، وشبع حقيقي بشخصه الكريم. لا بد أن تكون هناك الشركة الحلوة، والصِلة الحميمة مع شخص الرب. والشركة في الخفاء، من وراء الستار، وبعيدًا عن أعين الناس، هي ينبوع كل المؤهلات الأخرى للخدمة. فهناك في خلوتي مع الله، وبعيدًا عن أعين الناس، أتعلم هذا الدرس: أتعلم أنه ليس ساكنٌ فيَّ، أي في جسدي، شيءٌ صالح ( رو 7: 18 )، وأتعلم أن الله هو كل كفايتي، ولي فيه وحده ملء البركة والنعمة والغنى. ولن أكون أبدًا إناءً مناسبًا لاستخدام السيد، ما لم أتعلَّم هذا الدرس الهام. وأكثر من هذا، إنني عندما أتغذى على المسيح في الخفاء، فلست فقط أتعلم هذا الدرس، ولكنني أستمد القوة اللازمة للخدمة متأثرًا بجمال وروعة وحلاوة المسيح الذي تغذيت عليه وشبعت به.

ثانيًا: القلب المُتدرب. ونقصد بالقلب المُتدرِّب هو أن يتحد الشخص نفسه بشعب الرب، أن يحمل أثقالهم، ويشعر بمشاعرهم، ويحسّ بذلهم وانكسارهم وجوعهم. كانت الحنطة متوفرة لدى جدعون، ولكنه كان يشعر بما يشعر به شعبه، ولم يفصل نفسه عنهم ( قض 6: 12 ، 13). واسمعه يقول: «لماذا أصابتنا كل هذه؟». هكذا كان الحال مع نحميا (نح1)، ودانيال (دا 9)، بل وبالأولى كان هذا هو حال ربنا المعبود في أيام جسده، فعندما رأى الأصم الأعقد، وقبل أن يشفيه، أنَّ في نفسه، ثم شفاه قائلاً له: «إفثأ» ( مر 7: 31 - 35). وقبلما أقام لعازر «بكى يسوع»، وأنَّ في قلبه ( يو 11: 35 ). وفي متى8: 17 نقرأ «هو أخذ أسقامنا وحَمَل أمراضنا». لقد كان ـ تبارك اسمه ـ يئن ويتوجع بسبب أسقامنا وأمراضنا. وفي الصليب نرى أروع مَثَل لهذه الحقيقة، عندما حمل هو في جسده خطايانا على الخشبة.

وهكذا يظل هذا المبدأ قائمًا: أنه بمقدار شعورنا باحتياج الآخرين، تكون قوتنا لخدمتهم، وبمقدار ما ننوح على حالتهم المُحزنة، بمقدار ما نمدّ لهم يد المعونة.
*​


----------



## qwyui (28 أكتوبر 2010)

وجبة دسمة جدا لكل الاسرة مرسسسسسسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> وجبة دسمة جدا لكل الاسرة مرسسسسسسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب الراعي






خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيها حياةً أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحدٌ من يدي ( يو 10: 27 ، 28)
إن حفظ الرب لنا يرجع إلى أنه هو الراعي الصالح الذي بذل نفسه عن الخراف، كما أنه الراعي الصالح الذي يحفظ خرافه بقوته.

ومِن أوضح الآيات التي تتحدث عن حفظ الراعي لخرافه، ما قاله المسيح بفمه الكريم: «خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياةً أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحدٌ من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» ( يو 10: 27 - 30). وهو كلام قاطع، وغير مشروط. فلم يَقُل المسيح إني سأعطيكم حياة، والباقي عليكم، فإن ظللتم أُمناء ستكون هذه الحياة أبدية، وإلا فإنها لن تكون أبدية! كلا. ويمكن القول إنه لو لم يكن لدينا برهان على الحفظ الأبدي سوى هذه الأقوال العظيمة، لكان فيها الكفاية. ومع ذلك، ما أكثر الآيات في الكتاب المقدس التي تُعلِّم بحفظ المؤمن حفظًا أبديًا! وهذه لو فُهمت ببساطة، فإنها ستملأ القلب بالثقة، والفكر بالسلام.

إن تعليم الخلاص بالنعمة هو تعليم جوهري وأساسي في الكتاب المقدس، وما كان يمكن أن يكون بخلاف ذلك، فلا الإنسان الفاسد، جملةً وتفصيلاً، يقدر على عمل شيء يُرضي الله، ولا الله الصالح يرضى بأن يبيع عطية الحياة الأبدية ( رو 6: 23 ؛ أف2: 8)، التي كلَّفته بذل ابنه الوحيد على الصليب، مقابل أي شيء يمكن للإنسان أن يقدمه. هذا التعليم يقول إننا خَلُصنا ليس لأننا، بل بالرغم من أننا! وهذا يملأ القلب بالثقة من جهة خلاصنا.

ومن المهم أن نعرف أنه كما أن الخلاص بالنعمة، فإن الحفظ الإلهي أيضًا إلى نهاية الرحلة هو بالنعمة. فنحن بالنعمة خلُصنا خلاصًا أبديًا، وبالنعمة نُحفَظ من السقوط. وحتى لو تعرَّض المؤمن للسقوط في أثناء سيره، فلن يكون سقوطه نهائيًا، بل سيقوم ثانيةً ويواصل المسيرة. ويا للعجب، فإن كثيرين من الذين سقطوا في ميدان السِباق، أحرزوا نُصرة عُظمى في نهايته، والفضل في هذا طبعًا يرجع لله وحده.

نعم إننا نثق في الله من البداية إلى النهاية. هو الذي بدأ وهو الذي يُكمِّل. ونحن مدينون له من البداية لنعمته المُخلِّصة، وما أغناها! ومَدينون له كل الطريق لنعمته الحافظة، وما أقواها!
*​


----------



## sparrow (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابعين معاك 
محهود رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعبك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *متابعين معاك
> محهود رائع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تَرِكة السلام





سلامًا أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب ( يو 14: 27 )
إن أعظم تَرِكة في العالم ولو قدّرت بآلاف الملايين من المال لا توازي ذرة واحدة من تَرِكة السلام التي تركها لنا الرب يسوع المسيح واشتراها لنا بموته عنا على الصليب. ما قيمة كل ما في العالم بدون السلام مع الله، وبدون سلام الله في القلب الذي يحفظ قلوبنا في المسيح يسوع في وسط أي ضيق في الحياة مهما كان؟

المسيح هو رئيس السلام وحده، وهو صانع السلام بدم صليبه. وكلمة ”السلام“ مرغوبة ومحبوبة يتمناها جميع الناس ولكنهم لن يصلوا إليها عن أي طريق آخر بخلاف المسيح.

كم نشكر الله لأجل هذه التَرِكة الثمينة التي تركها لنا المسيح في عالم مضطرب ومُلتهب، وفي ظروف خاصة بنا قال عنها الرب: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق»، ولكن لنضع في كفة الميزان الأخرى «يكون لكم فيَّ سلام» وأيضًا «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» ( يو 16: 33 ). هذه الأيام الأخيرة التي نعيش فيها يزداد اضطراب العالم وغليانه بنوعٍ خاص. والناس يحاولون أن يُطفئوا النار بالنار فتزداد اشتعالاً، وهذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس: «منقلبًا منقلبًا منقلبًا» والعلاج الوحيد هو إلى أن يأتي الذي له الحكم «رئيس السلام» الذي «لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية» (إش9).

الشيطان هو الذي يُثير الحروب والمشاكل في هذا العالم، ولكن الوعد أن «إله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعًا» ( رو 16: 20 ).

والسلام الذي يعطيه الرب هو من كل وجه ـ في جميع نواحي الحياة «ورب السلام نفسه يعطيكم السلام دائمًا من كل وجه» ( 2تس 3: 16 ). وأثمن ما نلاحظه هو أن السلام الذي يعطيه لنا الرب هو سلامه الذي كان يتمتع به في وسط العالم الذي أبغضه «سلامي أعطيكم». وما أمجد أن نقرأ أن الرب يعطينا ما يخصه هو، فيقول: «سلامي»، «فرحي»، «محبتي».

وبعد أن نقرأ في رسالة فيلبي ص4 أن السلام الذي نأخذه هو سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، نقرأ أيضًا «وإله السلام يكون معكم» ( في 4: 7 ، 9).

عزيزي .. المسيح هو الحل الوحيد، وهو يقدِّم نفسه للجميع كأثمن العطايا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*الصليب المتوسط




صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين، واحدًا عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره ( لو 23: 33 )
نتوسل إلى القارئ العزيز أن يتأمل معنا قليلاً في الصلبان الثلاثة، لكننا نحصر تأملاتنا في الصليب المتوسط، أو بالحري نريد أن نشخَص إلى الشخص العزيز الذي عُلِّق على هذا الصليب وهو يسوع الناصري، هذا المبارك الذي صرف حياته في تعب المحبة والخدمة، هذا الذي شفى المرضى وطهَّر البُرص وفتح عيون العميان وأقام الموتى وأطعم الجائعين وسد كل أعواز البشر، لقد كان طعامه أن يعمل مشيئة الآب ويصنع خيرًا للناس.

هذا الإنسان القدوس المنزَّه عن الشر، النقي، الطاهر، الكامل، الحنّان، المُنعم، هو الإنسان ”المُزكى من الله“ هو يسوع الذي مجَّد الله تمامًا على الأرض.

هذا هو الذي عُلِّق على الصليب المتوسط، وإذا سألنا عن سبب تعليقه وصلبه لوجدنا دروسًا هامة لنفوسنا:

* صليب المسيح يعلن حقيقة وماهية قلب الإنسان من نحو الله. فالصليب هو الميزان الكامل الصحيح الذي وزن هذا العالم، والمقياس الذي قاس الخطية قياسًا دقيقًا، فإذا شئنا أن نعرف شيئًا عن العالم فعلينا بالصليب، إذ إنه فضَّل لصًا وقاتلاً على المسيح، واختار السرقة والقتل بدلاً من النور والمحبة!!

* الصليب يوضح لنا قلب الله من نحو الإنسان، إذ نرى في الصليب لقاء العداوة المُطلقة مع المحبة المُطلقة، وتقابل الخطية والنعمة، حيث نرى يسوع المسيح مُعلقًا عليه حسب مشورة الله المحتومة وعِلمه السابق.

أيها القارئ العزيز، لا يدرك أحد محبة الله العجيبة التي بانت في الصليب إلا صاحب القلب المنكسر والروح المنسحق. فمتى انكسرت قلوبنا أمام الصليب إذ نشعر بجسامة إثمنا الشخصي، حينئذٍ نكون على استعداد أن نُعاين الإعلان المجيد لمحبة الله من نحونا.

* بالصليب ننجو من العالم الشرير ونوجد في دائرة خلاص الله؛ دائرة القداسة والسلام، حيث نتمشى ذهابًا وإيابًا في نور مُحيا الآب المُشرق، ونستنشق نسيم الخليقة الجديدة «شكرًا لله على عطيته التي لا يُعبَّر عنها» ( 2كو 9: 15 ).

ما أغزر الحق المُتضمن في الصليب، بل يا لها من إعلانات لأحوال قلوب مُعلنة في الصليب! فهو إعلان قلب الإنسان من نحو الله، وإعلان قلب الله من نحو الإنسان، وإعلان قلب المسيح من نحو الله. لنا كل هذا في الصليب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*من أين الحروب؟




من أين الحروب والخصومات بينكم؟ أَ ليست من هنا: من لذَّاتكم المحاربة في أعضائكم؟ ( يع 4: 1 )
آخر كلمة اختتم بها الرسول يعقوب الأصحاح الثالث من رسالته، هي «السلام». بينما يبدأ الأصحاح الرابع بما هو على النقيض تمامًا، فيبدأ بكلمة «الحروب». وأساس السلام هو الطهارة، أولى علامات الحكمة النازلة من فوق ( يع 3: 17 ، 18). إذًا، الآن نكتشف أن وراء الحروب والخصومات (النزاعات) بين مَن يدَّعون أنهم شعب الله، الشهوة غير النقية في قلب الإنسان، هذه الشهوة مرتبطة بالحكمة الأرضية النفسانية (الحسية) الشيطانية.

وكلمة «لذَّاتكم» في الآية1، 3 معناها السرور (التلذذ) بإشباع رغباتنا وشهواتنا. فإذا سيطرت علينا رغباتنا ووجدنا تلذذًا شريرًا في إشباعها، يكون قد غُرس فينا بذور الحروب والخصومات التي لا تنتهي.

وتبين لنا الآيتان 2، 3 الطريقة التي يُعمل بها هذا الشر، فهو أولاً يبدأ باشتهاء ما لا نملك. هذا الاشتهاء يمكن أن يدفع الإنسان إلى أي شيء، حتى القتل، لكي يصل إلى هدفه، وعلى أية حال يملؤه بالحسد، إذا لم يستطع أن يحقق رغبته. وبالرغم من هذا، هناك طريقة سهلة جدًا لنأخذ ما نريد، إذا كنا مؤمنين حقًا. فقد نحارب ونخاصم ونحرك السماء والأرض، ولا نأخذ شيئًا. لكن المخلِّص نفسه علَّمنا أن نطلب فنأخذ. ونحن لم نأخذ لأننا لم نطلب.

ولكن قد يقول قائل بنغمة حزن: ”ولكنني طلبت، مرة تلو الأخرى، ولم آخذ“. والتفسير هو أنك قد تكون قد طلبت «رديًا» أو ”طلبًا خطأ“، فهدفك في الطلب كان إشباع رغباتك. ولو أنك نلت طلبك، كنت سُتنفقه على لذَّاتك. ولذلك، لم يستجب الرب لطلبك.

كم يعلِّمنا هذا بوضوح، أن الله ينظر إلى القلب، وهو يفحص الدافع وراء الطلب. هذا يفسِّر سبب عدم استجابة كثير من الصلوات. وقد نطلب أشياء سليمة تمامًا ولا يُستجاب لنا، لأننا نطلب بدوافع خطأ تمامًا.

ربما أنت تخدم الرب، وبدأت تكرز بالإنجيل، وأنت لا شك تريد أن تكون كلماتك متميزة بالنعمة والقوة. أي خطأ في هذا؟! من الواضح أنه ليس هناك خطأ، ولكن انتبه لئلا يكون طلبك هذا وراء رغبة مُهيمنة عليك، أن تكون واعظًا ناجحًا. قد تكون طلبتك جميلة في نظرنا، ولكن الله يعرف الفكر الذي نبعت منه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*هو يكفي!





اجعلوا هذا الوادي جبابًا جبابًا... لا ترون ريحًا ولا ترون مطرًا وهذا الوادي يمتلئ ماء ... وذلك يسيرٌ في عيني الرب ( 2مل 3: 16 - 18)
ما أكثر أعوازنا، وما أعمق جباب (حُفر) حياتنا من كل نوع، لكن ما أعظم ملؤه! وما أروع كفايته لكل فراغ عندنا!
 فبعد دخول الخطية صارت هي مشكلة الإنسان الجوهرية، إلا أنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ في عمله الكامل على الصليب وُجد فيه الكفاية للعلاج الشامل لها. وفي عالم المخاوف والأهوال، من مخاطر الأعداء أو صدمات الأزمات هو يكفي أمانًا وضمانًا «كن ضامني عند نفسك» ( أي 17: 3 ). ويا لها من وثيقة تأمين سماوي شامل، بل وأبدي! «الساكن في ستر العلي، في ظل القدير يبيت» ( مز 91: 1 ).

وإزاء المواقف المُحيرة، والتقاطعات التي تواجهنا في رحلة الحياة ولا نرى أي طريق نسلكه، هو يهدي برأيه «ترشد برأفتك الشعب الذي فديته، تهديه .. إلى مسكن قدسك» ( خر 15: 13 )، «أمسكت بيدي اليُمنى، برأيك تهديني وبعدٍ إلى مجدٍ تأخذني» ( مز 73: 24 ).

وأمام كم هائل من الاحتياجات الروحية أو النفسية أو الزمنية، جميل أن نتذكَّر قول الرسول «فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع» ( في 4: 19 ) فنهتف مع المرنم: «الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيء» ( مز 23: 1 ).

أما إذا سمح لنا الرب بجُب الوحدة القاسية، فلنتذكَّر أنه هو الرفيق الأعظم لسياحة البرية الذي وعد بأنه معنا كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر ( مت 28: 20 ). وذاك الذي رافق يوسف في سجنه، وبولس أيضًا ( 2تي 4: 16 ، 17) في نفس وحدته، هو الأقرب إلينا دائمًا. يغيب الأحباء والأصدقاء، بإرادتهم أو رغمًا عنهم، أما هو فلا!

ثم ما أضعف أوانينا الخزفية! لكن «ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا» ( 2كو 4: 7 )، فالرب هو قوتنا ( خر 15: 2 مز 63: 8 ) إذ نلتصق به، فإن يمين قوته
 تعضدنا في ضعفنا ( حب 3: 17 ) 
وأخيرًا فإنه فرحنا في أوقات كآبتنا، إذ ننظر إليه عوض النظر إلى أنفسنا أو إلى ظروفنا أو إلى الآخرين، 
فإننا نختبر الفرح فيه رغمًا عن الظروف المعاكسة (حب3: 17، 18؛ في4: 4).

ولنتحول عن الإنسان ـ حتى لو كان أقرب إنسان ـ ولنتحول عن ظروفنا المؤلمة فنسمع بعد التضرعات الثلاثية قول الرب لبولس إزاء الشوكة «تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تُكمل» ( 2كو 12: 9 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*لماذا يسمح الله لبعض الأشرار بالرخاء؟





يا ابني، اذكُر أنك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك، وكذلك لعازر (استوفى) البلايا ( لو 16: 25 )
مع اقتناعي بأنه ليس من حق المخلوق أن يسأل الخالق قائلاً: لماذا تفعل هذا ولا تفعل ذاك؟ ومع اقتناعي أنه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يعرف فكر الرب وحكمته من وراء كل ما يفعل، لكن مع ذلك لدينا في كلمة الله بعض المفاتيح الهامة التي تساعدنا على فهم ألغاز الحياة المُحيِّرة.

إن الله يمتحن الإنسان: ماذا يشتهي؟ هل يشتهي نصيب أهل الدنيا؟ قال المرنم: «أهل الدنيا نصيبهم (أو خيراتهم) في حياتهم» ( مز 17: 14 ). وقال إبراهيم للغني في الهاوية: «يا ابني، اذكر أنك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك، وكذلك لعازر (استوفى) البلايا» ( لو 16: 25 ). أ يوجد عاقل يَغار من الثور السمين وهم ذاهبون به لكي يُذبح؟

ثم إن هذا امتحان للإيمان، يتم بواسطته التمييز بين الإيمان الحقيقي والإيمان المزيَّف. فالإيمان المزيَّف يتقي الله طلبًا للمنفعة الوقتية، بمعنى أنني سأتقي الله وهو سيعطيني حياة مليئة بالأفراح الزمنية والخيرات الأرضية، خالية من المنغصات. أما الإيمان الحقيقي فيرفض هذا المنطق، بل ويتجنب الذين يروّجون لمثل هذه الأفكار، في الإنجيل العصري المزيف: ”إنجيل الصحة والغنى“، وهم أُناس فاسدو الذهن وعادمو الحق، يظنون أن التقوى تجارة ( 1تي 6: 5 ).

الله عندما يعطي مَن لا يستحق، كثيرًا ما يقصد من وراء ذلك أن يقتاده بواسطة لطفه إلى التوبة ( رو 2: 3 ). ونحن لو اعترضنا على أناة الله مع الأشرار، نكون قد شاركنا يونان فيما انتقدناه عليه كثيرًا، عندما قال للرب: «علمت أنك إلهٌ رؤوف ورحيمٌ، بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادمٌ على الشر» ( يون 4: 2 ). 
وإننا نقول: لو أن الرب يعامل الناس بما يستحقونه، ويقضي فورًا على الأشرار، لَمَا كانت هناك لا لأهل نينوى، ولا للملايين غيرهم في كل زمان ومكان، أن يخلصوا!

صحيح أن بعض الأشرار فسَّروا هذا اللطف التفسير الخاطئ، ووظَّفوه في الاتجاه العكسي، فتقسَّت قلوبهم أكثر بدل أن يتوبوا. إنهم مساكين، لأنهم بذلك يَذخرون لأنفسهم غضبًا في يوم الغضب، واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة ( رو 2: 4 ). لكننا نقرر ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس، أن مُجازاة الأشرار، وإن كانت لا تتم دائمًا سريعًا (انظر جامعة8: 11)،
 ولكنها حتمًا ستتم، إن لم يكن في هذا العالم ففي الآتي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*لوط وشهادة مشكوك في أمرها




فخرج لوط وكلَّم أصهاره الآخذين بناته وقال: قوموا اخرجوا من هذا المكان، لأن الرب مُهلِك المدينة. فكان كمازحٍ في أعين أصهاره ( تك 19: 14 )
لقد ذهب لوط إلى أصهاره مُوصلاً لهم رسالة التحذير، لكنهم ظنوه يمزح. لماذا؟ أَ لم يكن قد أخبرهم من قبل عن غضب الله من شر سدوم، وأنه لا بد أن يدين الخطية؟ هل انزلق إلى عادة عدم الجدية حتى أنه عندما كان جادًا لم يكن له تأثيرًا فيهم؟ لو كان لدينا ذات الميول لنتحذر بشدة من هذه الواقعة.

لكن ماذا عن بنيه؟ كم كان عددهم؟ لا ندري. لكننا لا نقرأ أنه حذرهم مُطلقًا. هل لأنه كان يرى أن تحذيرهم بلا جدوى؟ هل كانت شهادته لهم سلبية للغاية حتى أنهم لم يروا شيئًا من حق الله فيه، فتدَّنوا إلى نفس مستوى الباقين من هذه المدينة الشريرة؟ .. يا له من درس للآباء! لتكن كلماتنا وأيضًا قدوتنا واضحة جدًا لنُقنع أولادنا أننا نؤمن بالله الحي الحقيقي.

«ولما طلع الفجر كان الملاكان يُعجِّلان لوطًا قائلين: قُمْ خُذ امرأتك وابنتيك الموجودتين لئلا تهلك بإثم المدينة»، ولكن «لما توانى» ـ غير راغب أن يترك سدوم ـ «أمسك الرَجُلان بيدهِ وبيد امرأته وبيد ابنتيه، لشفقة الرب عليه، وأخرجاه ووضعاه خارج المدينة» ( تك 19: 15 ، 16). عمليًا كان الملاكان كمَن يسوقونهم ويجرونهم خارج سدوم عنوةً، ثم أجبروهم لأن يهربوا لحياتهم دون حتى النظر إلى الخلف. لكن «نظرت امرأته من ورائه فصارت عمود ملح!» ( تك 19: 26 )، كذكرى محفوظة لحماقة تفضيل سدوم على التحرر ـ بنعمة الله ـ من العالم الحاضر الشرير ( غل 1: 4 ). بالطبع ربما كانت مشغولة بأبنائها، لكن كان هذا متأخرًا جدًا، وكان الوقت بالأحرى وقت لتنشغل بخطاياها! لماذا لا يُعِد الآباء أبناءهم لمثل هذا الحَدَث؟

ولم ينقذ لوط أي شيء من ممتلكاته في سدوم. ويا له من مثال للمؤمن الذي لا تظهر حياة الإيمان فيه على الأرض. لقد ارتعب جدًا من الدمار الذي لحق بسدوم حتى أنه أخذ ابنتيه إلى الجبال، وعاشوا في مغارة ( تك 19: 30 ). وحتى هناك ظهر، في ابنتيه، الطابع الرديء المُثير للاشمئزاز، لشر سدوم. لقد استنفذ طاقته الأخلاقية حتى أنه سمح لابنتيه أن تسقيانه الخمر حتى الثمالة، وبهذا صار له أولاد من كِلتا ابنتيه دون درايته بأنه قد أقام علاقة جسدية معهما ( تك 19: 33 ، 35). هكذا غزا فساد سدوم الأدبي كل عائلته مُخلفًا ورائه وصمة عار وبصمة دمار.

كم مسؤوليتنا جسيمة عن التأثير الذي نُشكِّل به أعضاء عائلاتنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلوك المسيحي في العالم






جلدوهم، وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم... وكانوا لا يزالون كل يوم في الهيكل وفي البيوت مُعلمين ومُبشرين بيسوع المسيح ( أع 5: 40 - 42)
بينما كان المسيحيون الأوائل يتقدمون للأمام حاملين بشارة الإنجيل، كان لا يمكن تجنب اصطدامهم بمقاومة السلطات، وخاصةً القادة الدينيين الذين كان لهم في ذلك الوقت سلطات ضخمة للنظر في القضايا الخاصة بالشؤون المدنية والفصل فيها. وكان المؤمنون مستعدين لهذا وتصرفوا باتزان وحكمة. وبوجه عام كانت سياستهم هي أن يحترموا ويُطيعوا الحكام، لأنهم مُعيَّنون من الله، ولأنهم خدام الله لتشجيع الصلاح، لذلك اعتذر بولس عندما وبّخ رئيس الكهنة دون أن يعلم أنه رئيس الكهنة. واقتبس من خروج22: 28 «رئيس شعبك لا تَقُل فيه سوءًا».

ومع ذلك، فإنه عندما لا تتفق قوانين البشر مع وصايا الله، فكان عليهم أن يُرضوا الله ويتحملوا نتائج ذلك، مهما كانت هذه النتائج. فمثلاً عندما مُنع بطرس ويوحنا أن يعظا بالإنجيل أجابا: «إن كان حقًا أمام الله أن نسمع لكم أكثر من الله فاحكموا. لأننا لا يمكننا أن لا نتكلم بما رأينا وسمعنا» ( أع 4: 19 ، 20). وعندما استدعى رؤساء الكهنة بطرس وباقي الرسل واتهموهم بأنهم استمروا يُعلِّمون باسم المسيح، أجاب بطرس: «ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس» ( أع 5: 29 ).

فعلى الرغم من الظلم والاضطهاد، فإنهم كانوا يتمنّون الخير لحكامهم ( أع 26: 29 ). وكان الناس يعرفون عنهم أنهم لن ينزلوا إلى مستوى أي شكل من أشكال عدم الأمانة ليحصلوا على امتيازات من السلطات . فمثلاً كان فيلكس الوالي ينتظر أن يأخذ رشوة من بولس ليُطلِق سراحه، ولكن بولس لم يفعل ذلك ( أع 24: 26 ). كذلك فإنهم لم يعتبروا استخدام حقهم كمواطنين يتعارض مع دعوتهم المسيحية ( أع 16: 37 ؛ 21: 39؛ 22: 28؛ 23: 17- 21؛ 25: 10، 11).

إلا أن الرسل لم يشتركوا هم أنفسهم في الأمور السياسية المختصة بهذا العالم. إذ من الواضح أنهم أشخاص لهم غرض وهدف واحد وهو الكرازة بإنجيل المسيح. لقد كرَّسوا أنفسهم لهذا العمل بغير أن يلهيهم عن ذلك أي شيء. كانوا يعتقدون أن الإنجيل هو الحل لمشكلات الإنسان. وكان اقتناعهم هذا قويًا حتى أنهم لم يقتنعوا بممارسة أمور ثانوية مثل الانشغال بالسياسة.
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااائع ابو تربو 

كما عودتنا 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الاكتر من رائعه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااائع ابو تربو
> 
> كما عودتنا
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا أمى 
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنهار ماء حي

**



*​*
وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً: إن عطش أحدٌ فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب. مَنْ آمن بي، ... تجري من بطنهِ أنهار ماء حي ( يو 7: 37 ، 38)
من الإشارة في لاويين23؛ عدد29 نفهم أنه كان يلحق بعيد المظال، والذي كان سبعة أيام، يوم ثامن. ففي هذا اليوم الثامن وقف يسوع ونادى. لقد وقف الرب ونادى بحقيقتين: الأولى «إِنْ عطش أحدٌ فليقْبل إِليَّ ويشرب»، ولا يزال الرب ينادي. ففي نهاية سفر الرؤيا نقرأ قوله الكريم: «مَنْ يعطش فليأت. ومن يُرِد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانًا» ( رؤ 22: 17 ). وما معنى العطش؟ إنه الإحساس بالجفاف والنشوفة؛ إنه حاجة النفس إلى الارتواء الحقيقي. وتحضرني كلمات محفوظة عن ظهر قلب «تركوني أنا ينبوع المياه الحية، لِينقروا لأنفسهم آبَارًا، آبَارًا مُشقَّقةً لا تَضبط ماء» ( إر 2: 13 ). والعطش هو الحنين إلى الله كما يقول المرنم «كما يشتاق الإِيَّل إِلى جداوِلِ الميِاه، هكذا تشتاق نفسي إِليك يا الله ... متى أجِيء وأتراءى قدَّام اللهِ!» ( مز 42: 1 ، 2). ففي الإقبال إلى الرب يسوع والشرب منه، تسديد حاجة النفس إلى الله.

والحقيقة الأخرى « مَنْ آمنَ بِي، كما قال الكتاب، تجرِي مِن بطنه أنهار ماءٍ حي». الحقيقة الأولى هي الشركة مع المسيح، والحقيقة الأخرى الشهادة للآخرين. وقد رأينا الحقيقتين معًا في المرأة السامرية. فإنها أقبلت إلى المسيح وشربت، ثم إذ امتلأ الإناء ذهبت إلى مواطنيها وشهدت للمسيح.

وشهادة المسيحي الذي امتلأ إنسانه الباطن بالروح القدس، هي للمسيح المُمجَّد في الأعالي بعد إتمام الفداء الأبدي. في ع38 يُشير الرب إلى التعبير «كما قال الكتاب». وأين نجد هذا القول؟ نجده في إشعياء 44 حيث نقرأ «لأني أسكب ماءً على العطشانِ، وسيولاً على اليابِسة. أسكبُ رُوحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذرِّيَّتك».

ويقول يوحنا البشير تعليقًا أو إيضاحًا لأقوال الرب حيث نقرأ «قال هذا» أي الامتلاء فالفيض «عنِ الرُّوحِ الذي كان المؤمنون بِه مزمعينَ أن يقبلوه». إن هذا القول «المؤمنون به» لا يعني الإيمان بالمسيا، بل بابن الله الذي مات وقام ومجَّده الله، كما قال بفمه الكريم «لأجلِ هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة. أيها الآب مجِّد اسمك» ( يو 12: 27 ، 28). وقد تم هذا التمجيد بعد صعوده له المجد وجلوسه في يمين عرش الله. فمن هناك، من قمة المجد، وفي يوم الخمسين «أخذ موعد الرُّوحِ القدسِ من الآبِ» وسكبه على المؤمنين الذين كانوا مجتمعين معًا بنفسٍ واحدة، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس (أع2).
*​


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تحفظك من كل شرا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *اشكرك ابنى الحبيب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين تحفظك من كل شرا*​


ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى خالص لتشجيع حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*حَمَل الله





هوذا حَمَل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ( يو 1: 29 )
«حَمَل الله»: لقب مُبارك ومجيد من ألقاب ابن الله ربنا المعبود يسوع المسيح. وما أكثر ما يكلمنا الكتاب المقدس عنه كالحَمَل. وجميع الحملان التي قُدمت كذبائح في العهد القديم كانت تُشير إلى حَمَل الله المبارك. فمثلاً إبراهيم في يومه عندما سأله ابنه: «..أين الخروف للمُحرقة؟» أجابه: «الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني». وفي قصة خروف الفصح نرى الرمز المبارك لحَمَل الله فصحنا الذي ذُبح لأجلنا.

وإشعياء تكلم عن حَمَل الله قبل ظهوره بأكثر من سبعمائة سنة لما قال: «.. ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه، كشاةٍ تُساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه» ( إش 53: 7 ).

ويوحنا المعمدان عرفه كالحَمَل فصاح بفرحٍ قائلاً: «هوذا حَمَل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم». وبطرس الرسول يكتب عن الفداء الذي ليس بأشياء تفنى .. بل بدمٍ كريم كما من حَملٍ بلا عيب ولا دنس ... معروفًا سابقًا قبل تأسيس العالم ( 1بط 1: 18 - 20).

إن حَمَل الله مستحق لكل عبادة وسجود وكرامة وحمد. وفي سفر الرؤيا نجد هذا السجود، ففيه يُذكر الحَمَل ثماني وعشرين مرة.

إن السجود في السماء سوف يؤدى على طول الأبدية لهذا الخروف الذي ذُبح. على أن الترنيمة التي سوف ترن في أرجاء الأبدية عن استحقاق حَمَل الله للسجود التعبدي إنما تبدأ من الأرض ـ من قلوب المفديين بالدم؛ الذين يعبدونه بالروح والحق. لأنه الآن في وسط أولئك الذين يجتمعون باسمه.

لكن ما أكثر الذين يُسيئون إلى اسمه الكريم! فإن إبليس رئيس هذا العالم يكره ثلاث كلمات، هي: ”الصليب، والخروف، والدم“ وتزداد عداوته على مرّ الأيام. لكن حَمَل الله لم يَزَل هناك في وسط العرش صامتًا صابرًا يترقب توبة الخطاة ورجوعهم إليه، وإن كانت كلمة الله تكلمنا عن محبة حَمَل الله وصبره وطول أناته ولطفه، إلا أنها أيضًا تكلمنا عن غضبه وصرامته.

فالذين يرفضون أن يسجدوا لهذا الحَمَل، والذين ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم، سوف يصرخون صرخات مدوية في يومٍ قادم، وقد سجل الكتاب تضرعاتهم التَعِسة عندما يقولون للجبال «اسقطي علينا واخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الخروف لأنه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومَن يستطيع الوقوف؟» ( رؤ 6: 16 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحقل هو العالم





اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها ( مر 16: 15 )
ربما تسألني: ”لماذا نذهب بعيدًا قبل أن ينال جميع مَن حولنا الخلاص؟ فهناك الكثير جدًا مما نستطيع أن نعمله في بلادنا.

أحبائي، هناك إجابة واحدة لهذا السؤال وأنا أقدمها من كلمات الكتاب المقدس: «الحقل هو العالم» ( مت 13: 38 ). الولايات المتحدة ليست هي العالم. بريطانيا ليست هي العالم. الحقل هو العالم كله. لا أظن أنك سمعت عن مُزارع يعمل في ركن صغير من حقله تاركًا بقية الحقل بلا زراعة. المُزارع يعمل في كامل حقله.

هل تعرف ما الذي تقصده حينما تقول إنك لا تؤمن بالعمل المُرسلي؟ أنت بذلك تقول إن بولس ارتكب خطأً، وإنه كان ينبغي أن يترك أجدادنا في أوروبا على حالتهم السابقة كوثنيين، وكان من الأفضل أن يمكث في بلاده، وبذلك كان من الممكن أن تظل أنت أُمميًا وثنيًا. هل هذا ما تراه صائبًا؟ هل أنت آسف لكونك لم تظل وثنيًا؟ لا بد أن هذه هي الحقيقة لو أنك لا تؤمن بالإرساليات!

أتذكر بهذه المناسبة معجزة إشباع الرب يسوع الخمسة آلاف شخص، هل تتذكر كيف جعلهم يجلسون صفًا وراء صف؟ وكيف أخذ الأرغفة والسمكتين وبارك ثم كسَّر وأعطى التلاميذ؟ وأيضًا كيف بدأ التلاميذ من عند طرف الصف الأمامي ثم تحركوا على طول الصف الأول مُعطين لكل شخص طعامه؟ هل تتوقع أنهم استداروا مرة أخرى إلى هذا الصف الأمامي، وهم يسألون كل شخص أن يأخذ وجبة ثانية؟ هل تتوقع شيئًا كهذا؟

لا! كلا وألف كلا! لو أنهم فعلوا هكذا، لكان الذين في الصفوف الخلفية سيعترضون بشكل حاد ويقولون: ”تعالوا هنا. أعطونا بعض المساعدة. نحن نتضور جوعًا؛ هذا ليس عدلاً؛ هذا ليس صوابًا. لماذا يحصل الجالسون في الصفوف الأمامية على وجبتين، بينما نحن لم نحصل حتى على واحدة؟“ وهم سيكونون مُحقين في ذلك.

نحن نتكلم عن البركة الثانية. بينما هم لم يحصلوا على البركة الأولى. نحن نتكلم عن المجيء الثاني للمسيح، وهم لم يسمعوا أبدًا عن مجيئه الأول. ”لماذا يسمع شخص واحد رسالة الإنجيل مرتين قبل أن يسمع كل شخص رسالة الإنجيل مرة واحدة“. نحن نعلم أنه لم يوجد شخص واحد من الخمسة آلاف رجل والنساء والأطفال قد أخذ أكثر من وجبة واحدة إلى أن حصل الجميع على وجبتهم الأولى.

**أزوالد سميث*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويكون مَقْدِساً






قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم. ويكون مَقْدِساً ... ( إش 8: 13 ، 14)
في أوقات الخطر، ليس هناك ما يؤكد الطمأنينة أكثر من وجود مُدافع قوي وكُفء. وإذا تضافرت قوة ذراعه مع محبة قلبه، ازداد تأكيد الطمأنينة رسوخاً. والرب قد أكد لخاصته حمايته الشخصية لهم في وجه كل ما يتهددهم من أخطار. وهو يحميهم كما تحمي الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها.

يتكلم الرب عن نفسه "كمَقْدِس" لشعبه. كمكان يلجأون إليه ويحتمون فيه من أعدائهم. والمرنم إذ يؤمن بهذا، يقول: "لأنه يخبئني في مظلته في يوم الشر. يسترني بستر خيمته" ( مز 27: 5 ). والمقدس ـ مكان سُكنى الله ـ لا بد أن يكون موضع أمان تام. هكذا كان المقدس بالنسبة للأمير الطفل يوآش حيث بقي مختبئاً في بيت الله ست سنين من وجه عثليا الملكة القاتلة ( 2أخ 22: 11 ،12).

وإشعياء خدم البقية المؤمنة في أيامه، خدمة التشجيع هذه. تنبأ لهم عن خطية الأمة الشنيعة وعن قضاء الله كنتيجة لذلك، لكنه يلوح لهم بأضواء من رحمته تتلألأ عندما يجيء اليوم القاتم.

"قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم ويكون مقْدِساً". فهو يأمرهم أن يثبِّتوا عيونهم ليس على عدوهم الصاعد عليهم كنهر، مياهه قوية وكثيرة، بل على الله القدير. إنه يأمرهم أن يحذروا من عدم الثقة في الرب وعدم التمسك بمواعيده، لأنه حينئذ يصير الرب مقدِسهم، وحينئذ يمكنهم أن يعبدوه، ويمكنهم أن يطمئنوا من جهة عدوهم. قد تخرب المدينة ويُنقَض هيكلها، ويجري الرعب في شوارعها، لكن الرب نفسه يكون مقدِساً لبقية ضعيفة قليلة مؤمنة به. وفي الرب كل ينابيعهم وبالإيمان الواثق فيه يستقون الخلاص.

وحزقيال النبي يقدم التشجيع نفسه إذ يقول "هكذا قال السيد الرب ... أكون لهم مقدِساً صغيراً" ( حز 11: 16 ). وإنها لتعزية لمن هم تحت ضغوط مختلفة. إنها تعزية لقلوبهم أن يعرفوا أن الرب هو مصدر تسنيد وتعضيد لهم. إنه يمسح دموع العيون التي تشخص إليه في وقت الضيق. وهذه المواعيد ثابتة وراسخة وباقية حتى لا تنحني خاصة الرب تحت الشعور بالوحدة والوحشة والانفراد أمام الضيق ووعورة الطريق. وكم يحلو لنفوسنا أن نختبر صدق هذه المواعيد.

وإن كنا نقول إن الرب مَقْدِسٌ لنا، فلتكن أقوالنا لا مجرد بلاغة كلام، بل حلاوة اختبار.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل مَن لمسه شُفيَ






*
*وضعوا المرضى في الأسواق، وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا ولو هُدب ثوبهِ. وكل مَن لمسه شُفيَ ( مر 6: 56 )
ربما تسألني: ”لماذا نذهب بعيدًا قبل أن ينال جميع مَن حولنا الخلاص؟ فهناك الكثير جدًا مما نستطيع أن نعمله في بلادنا.

أحبائي، هناك إجابة واحدة لهذا السؤال وأنا أقدمها من كلمات الكتاب المقدس: «الحقل هو العالم» ( مت 13: 38 ). الولايات المتحدة ليست هي العالم. بريطانيا ليست هي العالم. الحقل هو العالم كله. لا أظن أنك سمعت عن مُزارع يعمل في ركن صغير من حقله تاركًا بقية الحقل بلا زراعة. المُزارع يعمل في كامل حقله.

هل تعرف ما الذي تقصده حينما تقول إنك لا تؤمن بالعمل المُرسلي؟ أنت بذلك تقول إن بولس ارتكب خطأً، وإنه كان ينبغي أن يترك أجدادنا في أوروبا على حالتهم السابقة كوثنيين، وكان من الأفضل أن يمكث في بلاده، وبذلك كان من الممكن أن تظل أنت أُمميًا وثنيًا. هل هذا ما تراه صائبًا؟ هل أنت آسف لكونك لم تظل وثنيًا؟ لا بد أن هذه هي الحقيقة لو أنك لا تؤمن بالإرساليات!

أتذكر بهذه المناسبة معجزة إشباع الرب يسوع الخمسة آلاف شخص، هل تتذكر كيف جعلهم يجلسون صفًا وراء صف؟ وكيف أخذ الأرغفة والسمكتين وبارك ثم كسَّر وأعطى التلاميذ؟ وأيضًا كيف بدأ التلاميذ من عند طرف الصف الأمامي ثم تحركوا على طول الصف الأول مُعطين لكل شخص طعامه؟ هل تتوقع أنهم استداروا مرة أخرى إلى هذا الصف الأمامي، وهم يسألون كل شخص أن يأخذ وجبة ثانية؟ هل تتوقع شيئًا كهذا؟

لا! كلا وألف كلا! لو أنهم فعلوا هكذا، لكان الذين في الصفوف الخلفية سيعترضون بشكل حاد ويقولون: ”تعالوا هنا. أعطونا بعض المساعدة. نحن نتضور جوعًا؛ هذا ليس عدلاً؛ هذا ليس صوابًا. لماذا يحصل الجالسون في الصفوف الأمامية على وجبتين، بينما نحن لم نحصل حتى على واحدة؟“ وهم سيكونون مُحقين في ذلك.

نحن نتكلم عن البركة الثانية. بينما هم لم يحصلوا على البركة الأولى. نحن نتكلم عن المجيء الثاني للمسيح، وهم لم يسمعوا أبدًا عن مجيئه الأول. ”لماذا يسمع شخص واحد رسالة الإنجيل مرتين قبل أن يسمع كل شخص رسالة الإنجيل مرة واحدة“. نحن نعلم أنه لم يوجد شخص واحد من الخمسة آلاف رجل والنساء والأطفال قد أخذ أكثر من وجبة واحدة إلى أن حصل الجميع على وجبتهم الأولى.

**أزوالد سميث*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*راعوث والنمو في النعمة





فقالت راعوث الموآبية لنُعمي:
 دعيني أذهب إلى الحقل وألتقط سنابل وراء مَنْ أجد نعمة في عينيه ( را 2: 2 )
من قصة راعوث نكتشف سر النمو في النعمة. وفي راعوث2: 2 نجدها تقول لنُعمي: «دَعيني أذهب إلى الحقل وألتقط». وتقول للغلام في عدد7 «دعوني ألتقط». ونقرأ في عدد17 «فالتقطت»، وفي عدد23 أيضًا «فلازمت فتيات بوعز في الالتقاط حتى انتهى حصاد الشعير وحصاد الحنطة».

وتُستحضر أمامنا راعوث كمَن تلتقط فضلات الحِصاد، ولكن ما هو المعنى الروحي للالتقاط؟ لقد وجدت نُعمي وراعوث نفسيهما في وفرة الحصاد. ولكن مهما كان الحصاد وفيرًا، فإنها ما لم تجمع منه فلا تستطيع أن تُطعم جوعها. واستطاعت راعوث بجمعها أن تخصص لنفسها حاجتها وحاجة نُعمي، لأن رب الحصاد قد وفّر لهما بغنى.

أ فلا يمكننا أن نقول كذلك: إن الالتقاط الروحي معناه أن يخصص المؤمن لنفسه البركات الروحية التي منحها الله له. وفي تاريخ إسرائيل أعطى الله لشعبه الأرض ملكًا مطلقًا، وحدودًا متسعة، ومع ذلك قال الله لهم: 
«كل موضع تدوسه بطون أقدامكم يكون لكم». كان عليهم أن يمتلكوا الميراث. ولقد أمكن لبولس أن يقول بثقة عظيمة أن المؤمنين قد بوركوا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح، ولكن هذا لم يمنعه من أن يصلي ليكون في داخلهم عمل خاص، بالروح القدس في الإنسان الباطن، لكي يدركوا ما هو العرض والطول والعُمق .. لكل تلك البركات الروحية ( أف 3: 14 - 21).

إنها لحظة عجيبة عندما يدعونا الرب لنفسه، ونتعلم أن خطايانا قد غُفرت، وأننا خُتمنا بالروح القدس، وصرنا مؤهلين لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور، ومع ذلك فالرسول يتطلع للنمو بواسطة معرفة الله الحقيقية ( كو 1: 10 ). 
ويا للأسف، فكم نحن فقراء في التقاطنا، وقليلاً ما دخلنا إلى غنى المسيح الذي لا يُستقصى!

ولإحراز التقدم الروحي، فإنه لا بد من توفر حالة نفس تتميز بالخضوع والاجتهاد والمُثابرة والتأمل، وكل هذا اتصفت به راعوث. وفضلاً عن ذلك، فلا بد من معونات نستقيها من الآخرين لإحراز التقدم الروحي. فقد وجدنا نُعمي والفتيات والحصادين والغلام المُوكَّل على الحصادين، وفي النهاية وجدنا بوعز جبار البأس الغني، ورأيناهم جميعًا بالارتباط براعوث، والجميع بطرق مختلفة قدموا المعونة للالتقاط، ونرى فيهم الوسائل المختلفة التي يوفرها المسيح لدفع النمو الروحي بالنعمة لشعبه المحبوب.

**هاملتون سميث*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*خطورة الثقة بالذات





فأجاب بطرس وقال له: وإن شكَّ فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشُكُّ أبدًا ... ولو اضطررت أن أموت
 معكَ لا أُنكركَ ( مت 26: 33 ، 35)

نحن لا نشك مُطلقًا في إخلاص بطرس، ونثق تمام الثقة أنه كان يعني كل ما قاله، ولكنه كان يجهل نفسه. نحن نلاحظ دائمًا أن الجهل والثقة بالذات دائمًا يمشيان جنبًا إلى جنب، أما معرفة الذات فتبدد الثقة بها، وبقدر ما تكون الذات معروفة، بقدر ما يكون عدم الثقة بها عظيمًا.

 لو كان بطرس فقط عرف ذاته، وعرف أمياله، ومبلغ قوته الذاتية، لَمَا نطق أبدًا بتلك الكلمات التي سطرها لنا الوحي. ولكنه هكذا كان مملوءًا بالثقة بالذات، حتى أنه عندما أخبره سيده صراحةً عما هو مُزمع أن يفعل، أجاب بسرعة: «وإن شك فيك الجميع، فأنا لا أشك أبدًا ... ولو اضطررت أن أموت معك لا أنكرك!».

إن هذا الأمر خطير للغاية، ومملوء بالإنذار والتعليم لنا. كلنا نجهل قلوبنا جهلاً هذا مقداره حتى أننا نستبعد على أنفسنا السقوط في بعض الخطايا الجسيمة، ولكن ليعلم كل واحد منا أنه إذا لم تحفظنا نعمة الله في كل لحظة، فإننا مُعرَّضون للسقوط في أي شيء، إذ فينا الاستعداد الكافي لكل شر مهما اختلف مقداره أو نوعه. وعندما نسمع أي شخص يقول: ”حقًا إني مخلوق مسكين وضعيف وكثير العثرات، ولكن غير ممكن أني أسقط في شر كهذا“. فلنتأكد أن هذا الشخص لا يعرف حقيقة قلبه للآن. وليس ذلك فقط، بل هو في خطر كبير أن يسقط في خطية مُحزنة.
 فالأحسن لنا أن نسير متواضعين أمام الله، غير واثقين بذواتنا، بل مُتكلين عليه، فهو سر كل انتصار أدبي في كل الأجيال والعصور. ولو كان بطرس عَلم هذا، لكان نجّا نفسه من سقطته المُريعة هذه، ولكنه كان واثقًا بذاته، والنتيجة كانت أنه لم يسهر ويصلي. وهذا كان دور آخر من أدوار انحداره إلى أسفل. لو كان فقط شَعَر بعجزه الكامل، لكَان سعى للحصول على قوة إلهية، ولكان طرح نفسه بالتمام على الله لكي يجد نعمة وعونًا في حينهِ.

 انظر إلى السيد المبارك! مع أنه الله المرتفع إلى الأبد فوق الجميع، ولكنه كإنسان قد أخذ مكان المخلوق، نراه عندما شعر بخطورة الموقف، أخذ يجاهد في الصلاة، بينما بطرس كان نائمًا ( مت 26: 36 - 41). 
نعم، إن بطرس قد نام في بستان جثسيماني، بينما كان سيده يقاسي مرارة لم يَذُق مثلها من قبل، 
ولو أن أعظم منها كانت تنتظره.
*
​


----------



## Samir poet (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر لك تعب محبتك من أجل الاخرين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *نشكر لك تعب محبتك من أجل الاخرين*​


*الشكر لربنا
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*المخدع المهجور





يا رب، اهدني إلى برِّكَ ... سهِّل قدامي طريقك ( مز 5: 8 )
ذهبت مرة سيدة مؤمنة، إلى أحد رجال الله،
 تشكو إليه قلة صلاتها، وعدم شعورها فيها باللذة التي كانت تشعر بها في أيامها الأولى، وأنها قد جاهدت كثيرًا لكي تسترجع حرارة الصلاة الأولى فلم تقدر. فقال لها: ماذا عملتِ؟

قالت: جرّبت كل طريقة  ممكنة ولكن فشلت.

قال: كيف صرتِ مسيحية؟

قالت: اجتهدت أولاً لأحرر نفسي من الخطية ولكن فشلت، ولما وجدت ألاّ فائدة من كل مجهود، طرحت نفسي عند قدمي الرب، وآمنت أنه قادر أن يمنحني غفرانًا وسلامًا، فنلت ذلك بسرعة من السيد الكريم.

قال: جرِّبي هذا الأمر عينه في أمر الصلاة. 
فعند شعورك بالجمود والظلام لا تجتهدي أن تغيري هذه الحالة بقوتك بل ارتمي أمام السيد مؤمنة بمحبته وقيمة دمه لقبولك لدى الله، وعظمة شخصه كالكاهن العظيم الذي يترفق بالجهّال والضعفاء وهو كفيل بما بقي.

فذهبت من عنده، وبعد أيام أخبرته بأن نصيحته أتت بالثمر المرجو، وأن الإيمان بمحبة وعظمة شخص المخلِّص هو العلاج الشافي لجمود القلب وظلامه.

يا أخي العزيز: إن كنت تريد أن تخلص من حالة الجمود الروحي والصلاة الباردة، الهزيلة، الضئيلة، فلا تستطيع ذلك بناموس موسى، بل بنعمة ذلك الذي أحبك فضلاً، ويحبك فضلاً، وسيحبك فضلاً. إن خلاص الله هبة مجانية، للمؤمن العاثر كما للخاطئ الفاجر «لا تضطرِب قلوبكم .. آمنوا بِي».

لا يضطرب قلبك، جزعًا على حالتك، أو يأسًا من شفائك واستعادة روحانيتك ... آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح، الصديق القديم، فتخلص من هذه الحالة، وثق أنه قادر أن يخلِّص إلى التمام ( عب 7: 25 ). وأنه لأجلك «حي في كل حين» 
وأنه «واقف على الباب يقرع»، فادخل مخدعك واغلق بابك،
 وصلِ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، ولا تنسَ أن تأخذ معك الكتاب المقدس لأن  منه سيكلِّمك الله. اقرأ بعض أعداد منه حسب ترتيب قراءتك اليومية، مؤكدًا أن الله يتكلم إليك منه. طبّقه على حياتك ثم أجب الرب، أو أعطِهِ جوابًا عن نفسك، عن حاجتك، عن ضروراتك، مُسلِّمًا له كل شيء،
 وليكن طلبك مُحددًا واضحًا، مقدمًا الشكر للسيد لأنه سمعك واستجاب لك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*الأزلي والواجب الوجود






قال لهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن ( يو 8: 58 )
ما الذي يعنيه قول المسيح: «أنا كائن» قبل إبراهيم؟ إن المسيح لا يقول لليهود: ”قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كنت“، بل لاحظ عظمة قول المسيح: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنا كائن». إنها كينونة لا علاقة لها بالزمن، كينونة دائمة!

إن عبارة «أنا كائن» تعادل تمامًا القول «أنا الله» أو «أنا الرب» أو «أنا يهوه» الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير «أنا كائنٌ» هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كُتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو إيمي“ وتعني ”الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي والأبدي“. فمَن يكون ذاك سوى الله؟

عندما ظهر الرب لموسى في العلّيقة، كي يرسله إلى بني إسرائيل «قال موسى لله: ها أنا آتي إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آباءكم أرسلني إليكم، فإذا قالوا لي: ما اسمه، فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال الله لموسى: أهيه الذي أهيه». وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل «أهيه أرسلني إليكم» ( خر 3: 13 ، 14). وعندما تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية، فقد تُرجم اسم الجلالة «أهيه»، إلى ”إجو إيمي“. نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها المسيح مع اليهود عندما قال لهم: «أنا كائن»!

وعبارة «أنا كائن» مُشتقة من الفعل ”أكون“، والذي منه جاء اسم الجلالة «يهوه». ولقد تكررت هذه العبارة ”إجو إيمي“ عن المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا 21 مرة (3× 7). كأن المسيح يرى في نفسه، بحسب ما أعلن عن ذاته، أنه هو ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العلّيقة في جبل حوريب، والذي أرسل موسى ليُخرِج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر.

إن هذا الإعلان الذي ذكره المسيح في يوحنا8: 58 يُعتبر أعظم الأدلة والبراهين على لاهوت المسيح، بحيث لو لم يكن لدينا في كل الكتاب سوى هذا الإعلان لكان يكفي، لكن لدينا العديد من البراهين.

ولقد فهم اليهود جيدًا ماذا كان المسيح يقصد من هذه الأقوال، ولم يكن ممكنًا التجاوب مع ذلك الإعلان العظيم إلا بأسلوب من اثنين: إما أن ينحنوا أمامه بالسجود باعتباره الله، أو أن يعتبروه مجدفًا. وللأسف لقد اختاروا الأسلوب الثاني المدمِّر لهم! ويذكر البشير أن اليهود «رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازًا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا» (ع59) مما يدل على أنهم فهموا ما كان يعنيه المسيح تمامًا، أنه هو الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*مثال عظيم




كونوا مُتمثلين بي كما أنا أيضًا بالمسيح ( 1كو 11: 1 )كونوا متمثلين بي معًا أيها الإخوة ( في 3: 17 )
من المفيد أن نلاحظ الفرق بين هذين التحريضين اللذين يوجههما الرسول بولس:

فالتحريض الأول ( 1كو 11: 1 ) يرتبط بنهاية الأصحاح العاشر، يوضح الطريقة التي بها تمثَّل الرسول المحبوب بالرب. 
فالمسيح الفادي قد تخلى عن كل شيء لمجد الله، ومع أنه غني لكنه افتقر لكي نستغني نحن.
 فهو الإنسان التاجر الذي ـ وهو يطلب لآلئ حسنة ـ وجد لؤلؤة واحدة كثيرة الثمن، فمضى وباع كل ما كان له واشتراها! (مت13). ومن هنا يحرِّض الرسول المؤمنين ليتمثلوا به في أنه كما يقول: «غير طالبٍ ما يوافق نفسي، بل (ما يوافق) الكثيرين، لكي يخلصوا» ( 1كو 10: 33 ). فالرسول بهذه الطريقة يحاول أن يتمثَّل بالمسيح الذي جاز الطريق قبله، ويرغب الرسول أيضًا أن نعدّ أنفسنا بهذه الكيفية لصالح الآخرين، كما فعل الرب يسوع. ويذكِّرنا الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى بأن: «مَن قال: إنه ثابتٌ فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضًا» ( 1يو 2: 6 ).

وأما التحريض الثاني فهو يقدِّم لنا فكرة مختلفة ( في 3: 17 )، ويا له من تحريض هام! لقد كان الرسول في السجن عندما كتب هذا التحريض، ومع ذلك فهو يشير هنا إلى ركضه في السباق المسيحي نحو الهدف، فهو يسعى نحو الغرض لأجل الجعالة (الجائزة)؛ جعالة دعوة الله العُليا، واستطاع أن يتطلع إلى اللحظة التي فيها سيُؤخذ في حضرة الرب، الذي سيغير أجساد التواضع هذه ويجعلها على صورة جسده الممجد، تلك اللحظة المجيدة عندما نكون مثله، لأننا سنراه كما هو.

ولا نقدر أن نقول هنا إن الرب سار في هذا الطريق التي يُشير إليها التحريض الثاني، لأن الرب نفسه هو الغرض، على الأرض وفي السماء. والرسول يركض ويحرِّضنا نحن أيضًا على الركض في السباق لكي ننال في النهاية. ولذلك فالرسول هنا يحرِّضنا على أن نتمثل به، ولكنه لا يقول: «كما أنا أيضًا بالمسيح».

ولكن ألاَ يشير هذا التحريض أيضًا إلى البذل والتضحية؟ يقول الرسول المكرَّس لله: «لكن ما كان لي ربحًا، فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة ... الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء» ( في 3: 7 ، 8). ما أحوجنا حقًا في أيامنا هذه ـ أيام التراخي وإرضاء الذات والفتور ـ أن نعطي أهمية لهذين التحريضين!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما بالكم خائفين؟




ثم قال وانتهرَ الرياح والبحر، فصارَ هدوءٌ عظيم ( مت 8: 26 )
أول عبارة تحدثت إلى قلبي في هذه القصة هي: «وإذا اضطرابٌ عظيمٌ قد حدث في البحر حتى غطَّت الأمواج السفينة» ( مت 8: 24 ).

لكن التلاميذ أبدًا لم يكونوا وحدهم، لقد كان الرب يسوع معهم في السفينة المعذبة. ما أجمل هذا الفكر! إن الرب يسوع معنا عندما تضرب وتهاجم الأمواج العاتية سفينة حياتنا. لذلك فهو يفهم ويقدِّر ظروفنا جيدًا. إنه معنا في سفينتنا ويدرك أنه ليس بالأمر التافه ما يُصيبنا عندما يُمتحن إيماننا بالتجارب المتنوعة. إنه يعلم كل شيء، وهذا ما يرفعنا ويشجعنا.

وأما العبارة الثانية فهي ـ بحسب متى ـ «وكان هو نائمًا» ( مت 8: 24 )، وبحسب مرقس «وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائمًا» ( مر 4: 38 )، وبحسب لوقا «وفيما هم سائرون نام» ( لو 8: 23 ). إن وقْع هذه الكلمات الهادئة المُطمئْنة قد أراحت وهدأّت نفسي إلى حد بعيد لا أستطيع وصفه. قد تغطي الأمواج السفينة، وقد تغطي المخاوف القلب كأمواج عاتية تضرب السفينة ضربًا، ولكن إذا كان هو داخل السفينة وكان هو نائمًا هادئًا، فماذا يُخيفني إذًا؟

«ما بالكم خائفين؟» ( مت 8: 26 ) .. «ما بالكم خائفين هكذا؟» ( مر 4: 40 ) .. «أين إيمانكم؟» ( لو 8: 25 ). إذا كان هو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لا يجد سببًا للخوف، فلماذا نخاف نحن؟

وقد يكون هناك اليوم شخصٌ خائفٌ من أمرٍ ما ويصرخ إلى الرب: «يا سيد .. أما يهمك؟» نعم يهمه .. «فقام وانتهر الريح، وقال للبحر: اسكت! اِبكم!» ( مر 4: 39 ).

أحيانًا تكون تجاربنا هي اختبارات خاصة كالمرض، الإحباط، أو ظروف فوق العادية، أو اضطرابات خصوصية، وهذه تبقى سرًا بين الأب وابنه. وأحيانًا تكون ظروف الحياة العادية التي نستشعرها بصورة كبيرة بسبب تجارب قديمة قد خُضناها وتركتنا في إعياءٍ شديد. إن هذه القصة المذكورة في الأناجيل تساعدنا لنفهم أن كل تجربة من الرب هي ”هدية ثقة“ منه لنا. إن الرب يثق أننا، أمام نعمته، نحتمل بالنعمة هذه التجربة ولا نفشل. وأيضًا يساعدنا أن نعرف أن التجربة لا تظل إلى الأبد ”لست أذكر تجربةٍ لم تنتهِ“. إنها أمرٌ عابرٌ. فاسمع الآن كلمات الآب المعزية لك يا مَن افتُديت بالدم الثمين: «أنا الرب حارسها. أسقيها كل لحظة. لئلا يوقَع بها أحرسها ليلاً ونهارًا» ( إش 27: 3 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

* الرجولة الروحية






اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا ( أف 4: 26 )
يتصف الكنعانيون بوجود الشعر متصلاً في منطقة ما بين الحاجبين، مما يُضفي عليهم مظهر العبوسة والتجهم وقوة الشكيمة، لا سيما في حالة الغضب. وكان من عاداتهم أن يحلقوا ما بين الحاجبين ويجعلوا قَرعة بين العينين لأجل الأموات، أي لإظهار العواطف الإنسانية ومشاعر الحزن نحو أحبائهم المائتين. وكأن لسان حالهم يقول: "إن الحزن على موتانا قد جعلنا أقل قوة وصرامة ورجولة" ( تث 14: 1 ).

أما شعب الله، فكان في مستوى سامٍ ومقدس؛ مستوى القُرب من الله. وهذا القُرب، كان يجب أن يؤثر على عاداتهم وأخلاقهم. فجميع خصالهم وعاداتهم، أعمالهم وتصرفاتهم، طعامهم ولباسهم، الكل يجب أن ينبع من هذا الحق العظيم والامتياز السامي: «أنتم أولاد للرب إلهكم ... لأنك شعب مقدس للرب إلهك» ( تث 14: 1 ، 2)، ولذلك جاءت الوصية أن لا يتشبهوا بشعوب الأرض، وأن «لا تجعلوا قَرَعة بين أعينكم لأجل ميت» ( تث 14: 1 ).

والمدلول الروحي لهذه الوصية الإلهية، هو عدم الحزن المُفرط والمُبالغة في إظهار العواطف البشرية إلى درجة تشويه المظهر الرجولي في حالة وقوع ضربة الموت، باعتبار الموت دخل كقضاء عام نتيجة الخطية ( رو 6: 23 ).

ويقابل هذا، أدبيًا وروحيًا وكنسيًا، عدم المساومة في أمور الله، ومحاولة تخفيف الأمور بغية التقاء وجهات النظر المشتركة، وخاصة في وجود شر أدبي أو ضلال تعليمي يستوجب القضاء الإلهي. فلا يجوز أن يكون عندنا أقل تردد عندما نجد حقوق الله غير مُصانة وخاصة في بيته. ويجب أن تقترن صلواتنا من أجل هذه الأمور بإيجابية التصرف والعلاج. ولا يجوز لنا بأي حال أن نُظهر السلبية وعدم الاهتمام، ونتراخى في الأمر، ونقف على الحياد وكأن الأمر لا يعنينا في شيء، أو كأننا لسنا مسئولين أو حراسًا لمقادس الرب في وسطنا.

أحبائي .. توجد ظروف لا يصلح فيها إلا الغضب المقدس المتقد كالنار. ولا نغالي إذا قُلنا إنه في بعض الحالات، يكون عدم الغضب شرًا لا يليق بالمؤمن الذي يحب الرب ويغار على مجده.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*أبفرودتس مريضًا




أبفرودتس أخي، والعامل معي، والمُتجند معي، ورسولكم، والخادم لحاجتي ... مرض قريبًا من الموت، لكن الله رحمه ( في 2: 25 - 27)
عاش أبفرودتس في فيلبي، وكان مبعوث الجماعة المسيحية فيها. وبولس يتحدث عنه بصفته:

1ـ أخي، 2ـ العامل معي.

3ـ والمتجند معي.

فاللَّقب الأول يتعلَّق بالعاطفة، والثاني بالاجتهاد في العمل، والثالث بالجهاد الروحي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يذكر بشأنه بولس أنه «رسولكم، والخادم لحاجتي». وهذا يزوِّدنا بمعلومات قيِّمة أخرى عن شخصيته. لقد كان مستعدًا لأن يقوم بعمل وضيع أو عادي. ففي أيامنا هذه، معظمنا لا يكترث إلا للأعمال وللخدمات الظاهرة والمُحبَّبة. من هنا، كم ينبغي لنا أن نكون شكورين لأجل أولئك الذين ينجزون العمل الرتيب بكل هدوء وبعيدًا عن الأضواء.

لقد كان على أبفرودتس أن يتواضع ويتذلل في معرَض قيامه بالعمل المُضني. لكن الله رفَّعه، إذ سجَّل أخبار خدمته الأمينة في الأصحاح الثاني من رسالة فيلبي، لكي يقرأها جميع الأجيال التالية.

كان القديسون قد أرسلوا أبفردوتس في رحلة قطع فيها مسافة لا تقل عن 1100 كيلومتر، وذلك لمساعدة بولس. فمرض المُرسَل الأمين من جرَّاء ذلك حتى إنه أوشك على الموت. لقد سبَّب له هذا انزعاجًا بليغًا، لا لأن مرضه وصل إلى هذا الحد، بل لخشيته أن يكون القديسون قد سمعوا خبر هذا المرض. ففي هذه الحال، سوف يلومون أنفسهم على إرساله في هذه الرحلة الشاقة، ومن ثم تعريض حياته للخطر. حقًا إننا نرى في أبفرودتس ”قلبًا غير مشغول بذاته“.

وكان أبفرودتس قد مرض قريبًا من الموت، لكن الله رحمه. إن لهذا النص قيمة عظيمة في نظرنا، وذلك بسبب ما يسلِّطه من أضواء على موضوع الشفاء الإلهي:

أولاً: وقبل كل شيء، ليس المرض نتيجة للخطية دائمًا. فنحن هنا أمام رجل مرض من جرَّاء قيامه بمسؤولياته بكل أمانة «لأنه من أجل عمل المسيح قارب الموت» (ع30).

ثانيًا: إن إرادة الله ليست دائمًا أن يشفي فورًا وبشكل معجزي. إذ إن مرض أبفرودتس قد طال، على ما يبدو، وأن تماثله للشفاء قد حصل تدريجيًا ( 2تي 4: 20 ؛ 3يو2).

ثالثًا: نتعلم أن الشفاء هو عمل رحمة إلهي، وليس شيئًا باستطاعتنا مُطالبته تعالى به كأنه حق من حقوقنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*أبرام ولوط: نُصرة وهزيمة




واسترجع (أبرام) كل الأملاك، واسترجع لوطًا أخاه أيضًا وأملاكه، والنساء أيضًا والشعب ( تك 14: 16 )
إنها حقيقة لا مفر منها أن المؤمن الذي يندمج مع العالم
 لا تصبح لديه قوة ضد العالم،
لأنه حيث لا يوجد الإيمان الذي يضع اعتبارات المجد الآتي أمام العين، فلا تكون هناك قوة تغلب العالم الحاضر الشرير.
 هذه الحالة نراها في لوط الذي لم يعرف للنصرة طعمًا، إذ كانت حياته كلها سلسلة من الهزائم. 
فعندما خرج من وطنه خرج تحت تأثير أبرام وليس على مبدأ الإيمان، ولما جاء الامتحان سقط تحت تأثير المظاهر التي تخلب النظر، وإذ اقترب إلى العالم تأثر به وسكن في سدوم، وأخيرًا بعد سكنه في سدوم، وجد نفسه وحيدًا عندما دارت رحى القتال إذ كان بلا قوة وبلا أصدقاء لمعونته، ولم تكن له قدرة على الاتكال على الله فوقع أسيرًا في يد الأعداء.

لكن بالمُباينة مع لوط الذي اختار لنفسه العالم، وأصبح له أسيرًا، يُستحضر أمامنا رجل آخر، هو أبرام، الذي لم يحب العالم، وغلبه.

لم يكن لوط مستعدًا في يوم الحرب، لكن أبرام الذي كان في حالة الانفصال، كان على أتم استعداد، فكان عنده في بيته غلمانه المتمرنون على الحرب، كما كان هو متهيأً لأن يجاهد الجهاد الحَسَن، ليس كأهل العالم الذين يحاربون لمطامع شخصية، أو للحصول على غنائم عالمية، بل ليسترجع أخاه الذي كان قد سُبيَ.

إن أسلحة محاربتنا نحن المؤمنين ليست جسدية، ومصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، لكننا نحارب لأجل الحق، ونجاهد لإنقاذ مَن يتعرضون لخطر الانزلاق في العالم أو الذين جرفهم العالم فعلاً.

لقد كان الرسول يعيش على ضوء المجد العتيد، فاستطاع أن يفتخر بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به قد صُلب العالم له، وهو للعالم. لقد عاش مجاهدًا الجهاد الحَسَن، وهاربًا من شِراك الذين يريدون أن يكونوا أغنياء في العالم الحاضر؛ الذين طعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة، مجاهدًا لأجل أولئك الذين كانوا في خطر الانزلاق إلى الأركان الضعيفة، فكتب لمؤمني كولوسي قائلاً لهم: «فإني أريد أن تعلموا أي جهاد لي لأجلكم، ولأجل الذين في لاودكية» ( كو 2: 1 ).

وهكذا في رسالة يهوذا نجد روح أبرام في القول «مُبغضين حتى الثوب المُدنس من الجسد».
 وأيضًا «أن تجتهدوا لأجل الإيمان المُسلَّم مرة للقديسين». وبينما نحن نفعل ذلك، نُظهر الرحمة من نحو المؤمنين الذين أسَرهم العالم، فنسعى لاختطافهم من النار ( يه 3: 22 ، 23).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*المسيح كالمَن




لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم ( يو 6: 33 )
المسيح كالمَن هو طعام المؤمن في البرية والغذاء الروحي الذي يأكله شعب الله المحبوب. ولكن ما معنى المَن عند المؤمن؟ معناه؛ المسيح في الجسد أو المسيح المتضع، لأن «هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت» ( يو 6: 50 ).

فالمن إذًا كان إشارة إلى المسيح المتجسد أو الإنسان الكامل الذي أعلن الآب للعالم. فنعمته، وحنوه، وعواطفه، ورقته، ومحبته، ووداعته وتواضع قلبه، وصبره، واحتماله، وطول أناته، ومثاله ـ كل هذه الصفات موجودة في الرب يسوع باعتباره المَن الذي أعطاه الله لنا لنأكله أثناء سيرنا في البرية.

ونستطيع أن نراه مُمثلاً أمامنا في تلك الرسائل التي لها علاقة خاصة بموضوع سير القديسين في البرية «لذلك نحن أيضًا إذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه مُحيطة بنا، لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة، ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا، ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومُكمِّله يسوع ... فتفكَّروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومةً لنفسه» ( عب 12: 1 -3).
 وهذا تحريض لنا بأن نأكل من المسيح كالمَن الذي يقوينا وسط التجارب والصعوبات والاضطهادات التي تصادفنا في البرية القاحلة. وعلى هذا المنوال نجد بطرس الرسول يكتب بصفة خاصة إلى العبرانيين في الشتات، ليقودنا إلى المسيح كالمَن «فإن المسيح أيضًا تألم لأجلنا، تاركًا لنا مثالاً لكي تتبعوا خطواته» ( 1بط 2: 21 ). 
وأيضًا نجد الرسول بولس في رسالة فيلبى يُطعم إخوته بالمسيح كالمن المتضع، طالبًا منهم أن يكون فيهم الفكر الذي كان في المسيح يسوع .. الذي وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب ( في 2: 6 - 8).

أما في الأناجيل فالمَن منتشر حولنا من كل جانب ويسهل علينا أن نجمع منه بحسب إعوازنا المختلفة كل يوم. وفى هذه الأناجيل عينها تتجلى لنا كل مظاهر تلك الحياة العجيبة ـ حياة ذلك الإنسان الكامل الذي هو في نفس الوقت الله ظاهرًا في الجسد. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*محبة لن تنطفئ





مياهٌ كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تُطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها. إن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة،
 تُحتقر احتقارًا ( نش 8: 7 )
إن المحبة الإلهية هي أسمى وأقوى من كل مقاومات الأعداء، ولا شيء يستطيع أن يعمله البشر أو الشيطان يمكنه أن ينتصر عليها. تأمل في تاريخ الكنيسة، أو في حياة المؤمنين أفرادًا، ومن بينهم تلاميذ الرب المحبوبين عندما كان هو ـ له كل المجد ـ هنا في هذا العالم، فكم ظهر منهم من عدم إيمان، ومحبة ذات، وثقة ذاتية، ولكن كأن «لظى الرب» قد أحرقها كلها. لقد انتصرت محبته على هذه كلها، فلم تستطع «المياه الكثيرة» أن تُطفئها.
 نعم، لقد كانت في كل واحد منا أشياء كثيرة تطفئ محبة الجميع من نحونا عدا محبته هو. إنها لن تنطفئ، فهي محبة أبدية، وهو تبارك اسمه يحبنا الآن ـ في هذه اللحظة ـ بقدر المحبة التي أحبنا بها عندما بذل نفسه لأجلنا على الصليب. مبارك اسمه المعبود إلى الأبد.

وما أجمل أن نُطيل التأمل في محبة ابن الله القوية والتي تفوق الإدراك، ولا توجد ثروة في العالم تستطيع أن تعادل قيمة هذه المحبة أو تنيلها «إن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة، تُحتقر احتقارًا».
 وأين نجد محبة مثل هذه؟ إنها في قلب ربنا يسوع وحده الذي أحبنا وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا ( أف 5: 2 ) لأنه «بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة: أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا» ( 1يو 3: 16 ). لقد كان كل واحد منا بمفرده في قلب الرب يسوع لمّا كان على الصليب. صحيح أن هناك وجهًا عامًا لموته، فقد «مات لأجل الجميع» ( 2كو 5: 15 )
 و«بذل نفسه فديةً لأجل الجميع» ( 1تي 2: 6 )، ولكن من جهة المختارين ـ أولئك الذين أعطاهم الآب له ـ فقد بذل نفسه لأجل كل واحد منهم شخصيًا، ويستطيع كل مؤمن أن يقول: «ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلَمَ نفسه لأجلي» ( غل 2: 20 ). لقد أعطى له المجد أكثر من «كل ثروة بيته»؛
 إنه أعطى نفسه، وأي شيء أقل من ذلك غير كافٍ لأن يبيِّن محبته أو يجذب قلوبنا إليه لنحبه. وإذ ندرك أن ابن الله قد أحبنا، أحب كل واحد منا، فإننا نحبه محبة قلبية صادقة، فإن محبته التي بيَّنها في بذل نفسه لأجلنا لا يمكن أن «تُحتقر».

وإذا كنا نُطيل التأمل في محبته لنا وبذل نفسه ـ حياته الغالية ـ لأجلنا، فإننا بدورنا نحبه محبة تقودنا إلى تسليم ذواتنا بجملتها له عالمين أننا إذا قدَّم أي منّا «كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة (محبة قلوبنا له، فإنها) تُحتقر احتقارًا».
*​


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب مجهود رااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب مجهود رااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
بتعلم من خدمة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*العمل






إن كان أحد لا يريد أن يشتغل، فلا يأكل أيضًا ( 2تس 3: 10 )
أ ليس العمل مبدأ الهي؟ عندما خلق الله الإنسان «وضعه في جنة عدن، ليعملها ويحفظها» ( تك 2: 15 )، فنجد أن آدم كان له عمل إذ كان فلاحًا، وبعد ذلك نجد أن ابنيه كان لكل منهما عمل، فقد «كان هابيل راعيًا للغنم، وكان قايين عاملاً في الأرض» ( تك 4: 2 )، وعلى مرّ الأجيال يعمل الإنسان ليأكل، بل إن خالق الكل عندما أتى إلى عالمنا عَمِل نجارًا ( مر 6: 3 )، وقال الرسول بولس لأهل تسالونيكي «لأننا لم نسلك بلا ترتيب بينكم، ولا أكلنا خبزًا مجانًا من أحد، بل كنا نشتغل بتعبٍ وكدّ ليلاً ونهارًا، لكي لا نثقِّل على أحد منكم» ( 2تس 3: 7 ، 8).

فمبدأ الله أن يعمل الإنسان ولا يعوِّل على آخر، أ لم يعمل بولس خياميًا وهو يخدم، إذ قال: «أنتم تعلمون أن حاجاتي وحاجات الذين معي، خدمَتها هاتان اليدان» ( أع 20: 34 ).

وعلى صفحات الوحى نجد أن القديسين سواء رجالا أم نساءً، كانوا يعملون ولم يكونوا متكاسلين، فنجد أن إسحاق كان يزرع، ويعقوب وداود كانا رُعاة غنم، وراعوث «ذهبت إلى الحقل» لتأتي بالطعام لها ولحماتها، وعاموس كان راعيًا وجاني جميز، وليديا كانت تبيع الأرجوان ... وهكذا.

وإن كان البعض يريدون أن يعيشوا عالة على الآخرين «بلا ترتيب، لا يشتغلون شيئًا بل هم فضوليون»، يقول عنهم بولس: «فمثل هؤلاء نوصيهم ونَعِظهم بربنا يسوع المسيح، أن يشتغلوا بهدوء، ويأكلوا خبز أنفسهم» ( 2تس 3: 12 ).

والله يريدنا من خلال العمل، أن نمجِّده ونشهد له، وذلك بأن نكون أُمناء في عملنا، أ لم يكن يوسف شهادة للرب من خلال عمله، إذ «رأى سيده أن الرب معه»؟ وكذلك كان دانيال أمينًا في السبى من خلال عمله، والفتاة المسبية كانت سببًا في خلاص وشفاء نعمان السرياني، وغيرهم من القديسين.

وهكذا نرى أن الله رتب أن يكون لكل واحد عمله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماذا سيكون بعد ذلك؟




الذي وإن لم تروه تحبونه. ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون 
بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد ( 1بط 1: 8 )

كتب الرسول بطرس إلى إخوته المتألمين يقول: «الذي وإن لم تروه تحبونه. ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد». لقد رأى بطرس الرب وأكل معه ومشى وتحادث معه وعرفه معرفة وثيقة.
 لقد رآه في مشهد التجلي وشاهد معجزاته وكان معه في البستان، نعم وأنكره ثلاث مرات ولكن رُدت نفسه. ورآه بعد أن قام من القبر وتكلَّم معه على شاطئ بحر طبرية، كما رآه في يوم عودته إلى بيت الآب. 
ولكن أولئك الذين يكتب لهم رسالته لم يروه إطلاقًا ولا نحن أيضًا، لكننا نحب الرب وفيه نفرح بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد. وهذا هو أسمى أنواع الفرح الحقيقي. لأن الفرح في أي شيء آخر سيضيع وينتهي، أما الفرح في الرب فشيء باقٍ ودائم. ومجال الفرح في الرب بلا حدود ونستطيع أن نستزيد منه أكثر فأكثر.
 فقط كل ما نحتاج إليه هو أن نَدَع الروح القدس يكشف لنا عن صفاته وكمالاته أكثر فأكثر، لكي نفرح فيه أكثر.

ولكن ماذا سيكون عندما نرى ذاك الذي لا نراه الآن، ونلاقيه وجهًا لوجه؟ ماذا سيكون عندما نوجد مع الرب ويستحيل الإيمان عيانًا ويتحقق الرجاء؟

لا يوجد شخص يستطيع أن يجاوب على سؤال كهذا، لكن إن كان الإيمان يجعل في القلب فرحًا لا يُنطق به ومجيد، فكم يكون فرح رؤيته له المجد بالعيان في النهاية؟ سيأتي الرب يقينًا ويتحقق الرجاء الذي تعلقت قلوبنا بالرب بواسطته، ونُعاين كل الأمور التي رجوناها.

هذا أيها الأحباء هو هدفنا ونهاية مطافنا. هذا هو مستقبلنا السعيد اللانهائي. ليتنا ننمو في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح، وفي الشهادة له ولحقه لأننا لا نعلم، فربما فرصة الشهادة أمامنا قصيرة. 
وسريعًا نطرح النير من على أكتافنا ووجهًا لوجه نرى الرب الحبيب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*العبد الشرير




ثم جاء أيضًا الذي أخذ الوَزنة الواحدة وقال: يا سيد، عرفت أنك إنسانٌ قاسٍ، تحصد حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذر ( مت 25: 24 )
لم يعرف صاحبنا المسكين أن المسيح هو الزارع الأعظم، الذي حمل مبذر الزرع، والذي في حياته هنا فوق الأرض كم زرع بالدموع!
 وليس فقط هو الزارع الأعظم، بل لقد شبَّه نفسه بالبذرة نفسها عندما قال: «إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتَمُت فهي تبقى وحدها، ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمرٍ كثير» ( يو 12: 24 ).

في الواقع إن العكس هو الصحيح، فالله يزرع دائمًا وبلا توقف، ولكن ما أقل ما يجمع أو يحصد، بسبب جحود الإنسان ونُكرانه.
 قال الرب قديمًا: «ماذا يُصنع أيضًا لكرمي وأنا لم أصنعه له؟» ( إش 5: 4 ). وقال أيضًا: «ربيت بنين ونشَّأتُهم، أما هم فعَصوا عليَّ» ( إش 1: 2 ).
 إنه هو الذي دائمًا يُشرق شمسه ويمطر مطره، وما أقل مَنْ يقدِّر خيره! إنه يمتع كل شعوب الأرض بالإحسان والجود، وما أقل مَن يرجع إليه منهم بالعِرفان والسجود!

حين قال ذلك العبد الرديء: «عرفت أنك إنسانٌ» فقد أنكر لاهوت المسيح وبنوته الأزلية، وحين قال: «إنك إنسانٌ قاسٍ» فقد أنكر تجسده في ملء الزمان، وتجاهل حياته التي لم يكن فيها يسعى لأن يُخدَم بل يَخدم، وحين قال: «تحصد حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذُر» فقد أنكر ختام حياته على الأرض، عندما بذل نفسه فديةً عن كثيرين. إذًا، فلقد أنكر هذا العبد الرديء لاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه. «وإذ هم يُنكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم، يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكًا سريعًا» ( 2بط 2: 1 ).

لم يعرف ذلك العبد الشرير أفضل من هذا عن المسيح، وظل طوال حياته هنا على الأرض لا يعنيه من أمر هذه المعرفة شيئًا! مع أنه «هكذا قال الرب: لا يفتخرن الحكيم بحكمته، ولا يفتخر الجبار بجبروته، ولا يفتخر الغني بغناه، بل بهذا ليفتخرن المُفتخر: بأنه يفهم ويعرفني أني أنا الرب الصانع رحمةً وقضاءً وعدلاً في الأرض» ( إر 9: 23 ، 24). 

ولهذا فإني أنتهز هذه الفرصة لكي أتحدث معك أيها القارئ العزيز عن أهمية معرفتك بالله. 
قال الحكيم: «معرفة القدوس فهمٌ» ( أم 9: 10 ).
 ومن أين يمكننا أن نتعرَّف على المسيح ابن الله إلا من كتاب الله؛ الكتاب المقدس؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*افعل كما نطقت




والآن أيها الرب، ليثبت إلى الأبد الكلام الذي تكلَّمت به عن عبدك وعن بيته، وافعل كما نطقت ( 1أخ 17: 23 )
هذا نوع من أحسن أنواع الصلاة. كثيرًا ما نصلي لأجل أشياء لم يَعِدنا الله بنوالها، لذلك لا نعلم أحيانًا إن كانت طلباتنا بحسب قصد الله أم لا، إلا بعد أن نستمر في طلبها وقتًا ما. وأحيانًا أخرى نكون موقنين، كما كان الحال مع داود هنا، بأن طلباتنا هي بحسب مشيئة الله. نشعر أننا مُقادون لأن نُمسك ونطالب بوعدٍ ما، تحت تأثير خاص بأن هذا الوعد يحتوي على رسالة لنا. في مثل هذه الأوقات، وفي إيمان واثق، نقول «افعل كما نَطقت». قلما نجد حالة أكثر جمالاً وقوة واطمئنانًا من أن نضع الأصبع على أحد مواعيد كلمة الله ونطالب بتنفيذه. لا موضع لأي عمل أو جهاد هنا، فالأمر لا يتعدى تقديم ”الشيك“ وطلب صرفه، إبراز الوعد وطلب تنفيذه. ولا يجب أن يتطرق إلى المُمسك بالوعد أقل شك في النتيجة.

إن كل وعد في الكتاب المقدس هو خطاب من الله، يمكن أن تضعه أمامه مقرونًا بهذا الطلب المعقول «افعل كما نطقت». إن الخالق لا يمكن البتة أن يغش مخلوقه الذي يعتمد على صِدقه، وأكثر من ذلك جدًا يمكن القول أن الآب السماوي لا يمكن أن يكذب على أحد أولاده المحبوبين.

«اذكر لِعبدك القول الذي جعلتني أنتظره» ( مز 119: 49 )؛ هذا طلب مقبول. لاحظ أن القول هو قول الله. وهل الله لا يحفظ كلامه؟ إن لم يكن يقصد تتميمه، فلماذا ينطق به؟ ثم إذا كان قد جعلني أنتظره، فهل يمكن أنه يخيِّب الرجاء الذي هو بنفسه قد أوجده فيَّ؟

«وتيقَّن أنَّ ما وعد بِه هو قادرٌ أن يفعله أيضًا» ( رو 4: 21 ). إن أمانة الله غير المحدودة هي التي تجعل كل وعد في كلمة الله عظيم القيمة. إن الوعود البشرية كثيرًا ما تكون عديمة القيمة. كم من وعد لم يُنجَز، فترك وراءه قلبًا كسيرًا! ولكن منذ خلق العالم لم يكسر الله وعدًا واحدًا قد أعطاه لأولاده الواثقين به.

إن كل وعد مؤسس على أربعة أعمدة وطيدة هي:

بر الله وقداسته اللذان بهما لا يمكن أن يَضل أحدًا، صلاحه الذي به لا يمكن أن ينسى، صِدقه الذي به لا يمكن أن يغيِّر ما خرج من شفتيه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*المَسحَة




يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مَسَحَهُ الله بالروح القدس والقوة ( أع 10: 38 )
في لوقا 4: 18 يقول المسيح: «روح الربِّ عليَّ لأنه مسحني لأُبشِّر المساكين»،
 وفى يوحنا6: 27 «لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمَهُ». وفى أعمال4: 27 «يسوع الذي مسحته»، وفى أعمال10: 38 «كيف مسحَهُ الله بِالرُّوحِ القدسِ والقوَّة»، وفى يوحنا3: 34 «لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله. لأنه ليس بكيل يُعطي الله الروح». 

هذه النصوص كلها تتكلم عن الرب يسوع، فذاك الذي وُلد بالروح القدس (متى1: 20) مُسح وخُتم بالروح. وكما أن الله ملأه بالروح، فإنه استطاع أن يتكلم بأقوال الله. وقبل أعمال2 فإننا لا نقرأ عن آخرين مُسحوا أو خُتموا بالروح القدس، فيما عدا الرب يسوع وحده الذي كان ممسوحًا.
 ولا أحد أمكنه أن يقبل الروح القدس بدون تتميم عمل الكفارة، وهذا يتفق أيضًا مع رموز العهد القديم.
 ففي الخروج29 واللاويين8 نقرأ عن تكريس الكهنة، فكان هارون يُمسح بدون ذبيحة أو قبل تقديم الذبائح، أما بنو هارون فيُمسحون بعد تقديم الذبائح، فكانوا يُرشون بالدم وبزيت المَسحَة.
 وبحسب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، فإن هارون يرمز إلى الرب يسوع، أما بنو هرون فيرمزون إلى العائلة الكهنوتية (انظر مثلاً عب2: 11-13؛ 3: 1-6؛ 1بط2: 4، 5).

وفى الرسائل نجد ثلاثة نصوص تتحدث عن مِسحَتنا: «ولكن الذي يثبِّتنا معكم في المسيح، وقد مسَحَنا، هو الله الذي ختمنا أيضًا، وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا» ( 2كو 1: 21 ، 22)، «وأما أنتم فلكم مَسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء ... وأما أنتم فالمَسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلِّمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المَسحة عينها عن كل شيء، وهي حق وليست كذبًا.
 كما علَّمتكم تثبتون فيه» ( 1يو 2: 20 ، 27).

من هذه الفقرات يتضح لنا معنى هذه المَسحَة. فنحن نعلم كل شيء لأن المَسحَة تعلِّمنا كل شيء. وفى كورثنوس الأولى، يشرح الرسول بولس هذا الكلام. فروح الله يعرف أمور الله، ونحن أخذنا «الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله» ( 1كو 2: 10 -12).
 ولذلك فإن مَسحَة الروح القدس تعني أننا في علاقة مباشرة وشركة مع الله بسُكنى الروح القدس، ولذلك فإننا نعرف أفكاره ونعرف ما يضاد هذه الأفكار.
 وبالتالي فإننا بقوة نفرح بحق الله في السماء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*رؤيا الله المرهبة
**



*​* بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني، لذلك أرفض وأندم في التراب والرماد ( أي 42: 5 ،6)

عندما نصلي طالبين أن نرى رؤيا الله. ماذا نتوقع؟ هل منظر رؤيا متوهجة في كبد السماء؟
 أم لمعان مجد يخطف الأبصار كالذي رآه شاول الطرسوسي؟ أم شعور بسمو روحي غامر عميق؟ 
إننا إذا درسنا الرؤى الإلهية المدوَّنة في الكتاب المقدس نجد الصورة مختلفة. ففي كل حادثة كان الذي يرى الرؤيا يشعر بانكسار وانسحاق، وباشتداد قوة الرؤيا يكون الانكسار أمام الله أشد وأعظم.

كان أيوب في عيني نفسه كاملاً، لكن كيف كان حال هذا الرجل الكامل عندما رأى رؤيا الله؟ يقول "بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني، لذلك أرفض (نفسي) وأندم في التراب والرماد" ( أي 42: 5 ،6). فعندما يواجه الإنسان الكامل رؤيا الله ينكمش ويكره نفسه بذُّل وانكسار.

وموسى الذي له أن يفتخر بعلمه ومعرفته ومقامه كابن ابنة فرعون، لما ناداه الرب من وسط العليّقة "غطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله" ( خر 3: 2 -6).

وإيليا وهو يسمع صوت الله المنخفض الخفيف، أحس بالانكسار والخضوع والخشوع "فلف وجهه بردائه" ( 1مل 19: 11 -13).

وإشعياء النبي كان يجد في نفسه الكفاءة لاستنزال الويل على معاصريه حتى رأى رؤيا الله. فقال "ويل لي، إني هلكت لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين .. لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود" ( إش 6: 1 -5).

وحزقيال في رؤياه يقول "ولما رأيته خررت على وجهي" ( خر 1: 26 -28).

ودانيال يقول "فرأيت أنا دانيال الرؤيا وحدي ... ولما سمعت صوت كلامه كنت مسبخاً على وجهي ووجهي إلى الأرض" ( دا 10: 7 -9). وبطرس عندما رأى الرب قال "اخرج يا رب من سفينتي لأني رجل خاطئ" ( لو 5: 8 ). وشاول "سقط على الأرض" ( أع 9: 3 -5).

في كل هذه الرؤى، نرى أسلوباً واحداً لا يتغير، تجيء الرؤيا فيتحول الرائي عن ذاته
 إذ يرى فساده.
 والله بهذه الطريقة يهيئ النفس لنوال البركة. فالله لا يقدر أن يهب إنساناً أية بركة روحية عميقة، أو أية خدمة روحية هامة، إلا بعد أن يختبر هذا الإنسان انهياراً كاملاً للذات.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الخدمة المَلومة
*
*




يا رب، أما تُبالي بأن أختي قد تركتني أخدم وحدي؟ فقُل لها أن تُعينني! ( لو 10: 40 )
ما أخطر أن تتحول عينا الخادم عمّن يخدمه، ويجد نفسه مع الوقت، بدلاً من أن يخدم سيده يخدم ذاته، وتكون الخدمة في حد ذاتها غرضًا وليس الرب. وهذا ما ظهر خلال خدمة مرثا التي نرى فيها:

1ـ الارتباك: الذات التي فينا يهمها حجم العمل، بغض النظر عن الدوافع التي من وراء هذا العمل، لأنه من خلال العمل الكبير نشير إلى ذواتنا أكثر، وتتعظم ذواتنا في أعيننا مقارنة بالمتقاعسين، بحسب ظننا، عن العمل. وهذا ما ظهر في مرثا التي ارتبكت في خدمة كثيرة، ولم يكن لها علم بفكر الرب أن «الحاجة إلى واحد». لقد حمَّلت نفسها فوق طاقتها، وقادها تشتتها الكثير هذا إلى الارتباك، وإلى إهمال النصيب الصالح الذي تمتعت به أختها. لقد اضطربت لأجل أمورٍ كثيرة في الوقت الذي كان يجب عليها أن تكون جالسة، مع أختها، عند قدمي الرب تسمع كلامه. حقًا لقد كانت مرثا تحتاج أن ترتب أولوياتها، فعندما تعمل المهم، يجب ألاّ تترك الأهم.

2ـ الانتقاد: الذات هي الدافع من وراء كل انتقاد، فمن وراء كل تقليل للآخرين تريد أن تقول: ”أنا الأفضل“. وهذا ما عملته مرثا، وربما دون أن تشعر، عندما لمَّحت أن ما فعلته أختها أدنى مما فعلته هي، فأشارت للرب عن تقصير أختها «أختي قد تركتني أخدم وحدي» ( لو 10: 40 )، وقادها هذا إلى الخدمة بروح الأنين والتذمر.

3ـ الأسلوب غير اللائق: عندما تكون الذات عاملة، لا يكون هناك مُراعاة لآداب الحديث ولا السن، وفي كلماتنا نتخطى الحدود ولا نعمل أية مُراعاة للمشاعر التي تُجرح. وكمثال لهذا، الكلمة التي قالتها مرثا للرب: «أما تبالي؟». كم حملت هذه الكلمة من معانٍ قاسية على مشاعر الرب!

4ـ توجيه الأوامر: إن الذات تريد أن تُخدَم لا أن تَخدِم، تُقدم الأوامر والنواهي، ويغيب عنها أن الخدمة للرب هي مجال للتدريب على الطاعة
 «يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟» ( أع 9: 6 ).

 كان يمكنها أن تدعو أختها وتطلب منها المساعدة، لكن في ارتباكها لامت الرب ووجَّهته لفعل ما تراه هي أنه صواب: «قُل لها أن تُعينني».
*​


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات مغذيه للروح
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات مغذيه للروح
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى..
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*التعزية في التجارب
*
*




لأنه في ما هو قد تألم مُجرَّبًا يقدر أن يُعين المجرَّبين ( عب 2: 18 )
إن ربنا ومخلِّصنا المبارك ستَر أمجاد اللاهوت في حجاب الناسوت عندما صار إنسانًا كاملاً، وفي عبوره في العالم واجه كل ما نلاقيه نحن من صعوبات وآلام. يعلم ما هو الألم وما هو الحزن وما هو البكاء. علم ما معنى المقاومة والبُغضة وسوء المعاملة. 
جاع وتعب وافتقر وهو يعرف ما معنى كل هذا.

لم يكن له أين يُسند رأسه، فهو يعرف معنى الألم الجسماني، كما يعرف ضيق النفس. يعرف معنى تجربة إبليس ومعنى بصق الناس وسخريتهم واستهزائهم.

ولا يوجد نوع من الآلام والأحزان البشرية إلا وقد ذاقه، بلا خطية. لم يعرف خطية، ولم يعمل خطية، ولكنه حمل خطايانا في جسده على الصليب «تأديب سلامنا عليه وبُحبُره شُفينا» ( إش 53: 5 ).لم يكن مُلتزمًا أن يحتمل كل هذه، لم تكن هناك ضرورة لأن يترك الأمجاد السماوية ويصير إنسانًا،
 إلا بدافع المحبة «محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة» ( أف 3: 19 )، ومحبة الله الذي أراد أن يجعلنا أولادًا له في المجد الأبدي ( عب 2: 10 ).

 نعم قبل أن يتمكن من أخذ مكانه كرئيس خلاصنا، كان يجب أن يتألم. ولم يتألم في صُنعه الفداء على الصليب فقط، بل تألم مُجربًا في كل شيء، ويستطيع أن يرثي لنا نحن المجرَّبين.

إننا لا نكون وحدنا في الآلام، بل هو معنا دائمًا، شاعرًا في أعماق قلبه، قلب الشفقة والمحبة، بما يؤلمنا. نظن أحيانًا أننا منفردون، ولكن هذا الشعور خاطئ، وما هو سوي نتيجة لعدم إيماننا ولعدم التجائنا إليه لنوال العون الذي هو على استعداد أن يهبه لنا. فإذا أتينا إليه لنوال التعزية والمعونة اللتين نحن في حاجة إليها، فهو يشعر معنا شعورًا عميقًا بما نجوز خلاله من تجارب.
 وكم من متاعب وجهود ضائعة كنا نوفرها على أنفسنا لو التجأنا إليه مباشرةً عندما يصادفنا شيء يُتعب قلوبنا، أو أية تجربة يريد بها العدو قطع شركتنا وانعدام أفراحنا فيه!

 إن ركضنا إليه لا شك يجعلنا نغني في الليل ( أي 35: 10 ) ولذة حضرته تملأ نفوسنا. ليتنا نتعلم الهروب إليه في كل ضيقة إذ «باطل هو خلاص الإنسان» ( مز 60: 11 )، 
فإن فعلنا هذا نجد التعزية والفرح. يقول داود عن اختبار: «لأنك كنت عونًا لي، وبظل جناحيك أبتهج» 
ويقول أيضًا «بك احتمت نفسي، وبظل جناحيك أحتمي إلى أن تعبر المصائب» ( مز 63: 7 ؛ 57: 1)
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مَثَل الكرَّامين





فإذ كان له أيضًا ابنٌ واحدٌ حبيبٌ إليه، أرسله أيضًا إليهم أخيرًا، قائلاً: إنهم يَهَابون ابني! ( مر 12: 6 )

لقد أقام الرب الأُمة اليهودية في أرض مختارة كالكَرم المذكور في مَثَل الكرَّامين. ولقد فصلهم عن الشعوب حولهم بأن أعطاهم الناموس الذي ينظم حياتهم ويكون كسياج حولهم. 

وكما حفر حوض معصرة في الكرم، هكذا زوَّد الرب إسرائيل بكل ما يلزمه ليأتي بثمر لله. وكما بنى برجًا في الكرم، هكذا حماهم الله من كل أعدائهم. وكان على الأمة أن تقوم بمسؤوليتها وتأتي بثمر لله. 
وفي الوقت المعيَّن طلب الله من الأمة ثمرًا مقابل كل صلاحه الذي أظهره لهم، ولكن هذه التجربة أثبتت فشل الإنسان وخرابه مُمثلاً في تاريخ الشعب القديم، فلم يُظهر الإنسان أي تجاوب تجاه الله بالرغم من كل البركات التي أنعم بها عليه، ومن كل الصلاح الذي أظهره له.

ولقد قوبل الرب في كل مرة كان يطلب فيها ثمرًا من الأمة، لا بالرفض فقط، بل أيضًا بالعداوة المُتزايدة.
 فلقد أُرسل العبد الأول فارغًا، ورجموا العبد الثاني وأرسلوه مُهانًا، ثم قتلوا الثالث.

ولقد أظهرت الأمة فشل الإنسان تحت المسؤولية.
 ولكن كان هناك امتحان أخير لاختبار قلب الإنسان من ناحية الله يتمثل في إرسال ابنه الوحيد الحبيب. فلو أن هناك أية ومضة لصلاح، فإنهم سوف يهابون الابن، فلم يكن هناك أي سبب لبُغضة الابن وكراهيته،
 ولكن كما قيل بروح النبوة: «بكلام بُغضٍ أحاطوا بي، وقاتلوني بلا سببٍ. بدل محبتي يخاصمونني» ( مز 109: 3 ، 4).

فحضور الابن أظهر حقيقة قلب الإنسان، فلقد أرادت الأمة الإسرائيلية ملكوتًا بدون المسيح، كما أراد الأمم عالمًا بدون المسيح كما قال الكرَّامون في المَثَل: «هذا هو الوارث!ّ
 هلموا نقتله فيكون لنا الميراث!» (ع7)،
 وكما رفض قادة الأمة المسيح قديمًا، هكذا العالم الآن، فرغبة الإنسان هي أن يبعد الله عن عالمه.

وقد اقتبس الرب من الكتاب الذي بين أيديهم من مزمور118: 22، 23 لكي يبيِّن لهم خطيتهم في رفضهم، فيقول لهم: «أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب: الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون، هو قد صار رأس الزاوية؟ من قِبَل الرب كان هذا، وهو عجيب في أعيننا!» (ع10، 11). 

 بخطيتهم هذه كانوا يقاومون الله مباشرةً إذ إنهم كانوا مُزمعين أن يصلبوا ذلك الشخص المعيَّن من الله لكي يكون ديانًا للأحياء والأموات، وليتبوأ أعلى مكان في المجد.

 وما أعظم شقاء أولئك الذين يديرون ظهورهم للرب ويمضون في حال سبيلهم!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*فيبي .. لمعان خاص!





أُوصي إليكم بأختنا فيبي، التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا، كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين ( رو 16: 1 ، 2)
من بين قائمة أبطال المحبة المذكورين في رومية16، ومن بين 9 أخوات ذُكر منهن بالاسم سبعة، يَرِد ذكر فيبي في أول القائمة كلها. ويمكننا أن نرى في هذه الأخت الفاضلة ما يشجع إيماننا وخدمتنا للرب.

1ـ بهاء ولمعان: وهذا هو معنى اسمها، والذي انطبق بشكل خاص عليها. إن الرب يسوع هو نور العالم ( يو 8: 12 ). وقد أعلن أننا نحن المؤمنين نور العالم كذلك ( مت 5: 14 ) بارتباطنا به، وطالما نظرنا إليه، عَكَسنا لمَن حولنا هذا النور. هكذا كانت فيبي اسمًا على مُسمّى. فهل نحن كذلك؟

2ـ توصية الامتنان: بكل شكر للرب، وامتنان للأخت، يوصي الرسول العظيم بولس بها خيرًا القديسين في رومية. إن أمثال هذه الأخت يستحقون الكرامة وسط شعب الله.

3ـ كلمات الاستحسان: وقد ألحق الرسول توصيته بها بكلمات الاستحسان لعملها كسبب لهذه التوصية الأخوية الخاصة. فهي أخت مكرسة فاضلة وَهَبت نفسها للرب ولخدمته ومساعدة قطيعه في اجتماعها المحلي بكل وسيلة مُتاحة في يدها.

4ـ خدمة الأعوان: وهي إحدى المواهب الوارد ذكرها في الوحي ( 1كو 12: 28 )، خدمة ”المساعدين“ الذين بدونهم لا ينجح عمل روحي ولا تكتمل خدمة الخادم. ونحن نشكر الله لأجل اتساع نطاق الخدمات المساعدة في عصرنا الحاضر، كما نشكره لأجل كل المساعدين الأتقياء الذين يساعدون حتى ولو في حمل الرسالة مثلما فعلت فيبي هنا مع الرسول بولس. والمُلاحظ أنها لم تساعد الرسول وحده، ولا ساعدته أولاً، بل «صارت مساعدة لكثيرين، ولي أنا أيضًا» ( رو 16: 2 ). والكلمة التي استخدمها الرسول «مساعدة» كلمة مُعبرة تمامًا في اليونانية، إنها تعني حرفيًا ”مَن يقف بجانبك في وقت الحاجة ليشددك“.

5 ـ قبول الإيمان: كانت توصية الرسول هي «أن تقبلوها في الرب وتقوموا لها في أي شيء احتاجته منكم». وجميل أننا نقبل إخوتنا في المسيح في كل مكان، وجميل أن يعتني كلٌ منا بحياته الروحية فيظل متمتعًا بقبول إخوته له ولخدمته بينهم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بيت الخمر




وفي اليوم الثالث كان عُرس في قانا الجليل .. و.. فَرغت الخمر ( يو 2: 1 ، 3)
في عُرس قانا الجليل، كانت هناك ستة أجران من حجارة «موضوعة هناك، حسب تطهير اليهود». 
كان خوف اليهود الخيالي من عدم النظافة يلزمهم دائمًا أن يكون لديهم كميات من الماء. فبدون اغتسال لا يستطيع أحد أن يأكل ( مر 7: 3 ).  كما أن أقدام كل ضيف يجب أن تُغسل عند وصوله ( لو 7: 44 ).
 كما أن عملية غسل الكؤوس والأباريق والأواني كانت تستمر كل اليوم كما يقول التلمود. وفي هذا نرى صورة لتلك الديانة التي تعتمد على الطقوس الخارجية، ويرضى أصحابها طالما كانوا يؤدون هذا.

ولكن الرب حوّل الماء الذي يُستخدم للطقس الخارجي في الاغتسال، إلى خمر للشرب الداخلي. 

وفي هذا نرى معنى رمزيًا عميقًا.
 إن أكثر الأشخاص روحانية ممن كانوا تحت النظام اليهودي، كانوا يؤكدون عجز الطقوس الخارجية عن أن تخلِّص النفس. لقد شعر داود بهذا ( مز 51: 16 )، وإشعياء أيضًا ( إش 1: 13 )، وميخا يُظهر هذا بوضوح ( مي 6: 7 ).

 وها هو الرب نفسه في هذه المعجزة يبدو كأنه يقول: ”إن أيام الطقوس على انتهاء، والنظام الذي يعلِّم الحقائق الروحية بمواد ملموسة ومظاهر خارجية وشيك الزوال.

 ليست النظافة الخارجية مهما كانت حسنة في ذاتها هي المهمة، ولكن طهارة القلب وخلاص النفس من دَنَس الخطية هو المهم، ليس الإيمان بالخارج، ولكن الإيمان بي أنا كمَن يملأ القلب والنفس في الداخل“. ولا غرو أننا نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا فيما بعد أنه طهَّر الهيكل، وأنه أخبر نيقوديموس أنه حتى هو (نيقوديموس معلِّم اليهود) ينبغي أن يُولد ثانيةً.

والخمر في الكتاب المقدس رمز للفرح الروحي. تقول العروس في سفر نشيد الأنشاد: «أدخلني إلى بيت الخمر (أي الفرح)، وعلَمُهُ فوقي محبة» ( نش 2: 4 ). 

وفي ذلك البيت في قانا، ملأ الرب الستة أجران بالخمر. كيف كان للعُرس أن يكون مناسبة مباركة بدون هذا؟ فالرب كان هناك وأينما يوجد هو، الذي هو محبة، لا يمكن أن يغيب الفرح. ولكن الرب له المجد يبارك، ليس فقط بوجوده، ولكن أيضًا بما يقدمه. 

إننا لا نستطيع أن نقيس مَدى محبته وعُظم عطاياه.  وهكذا نراه هنا يُعطي خمرًا جيدًا وبوفرة. لقد أظهر مجده وفاض فرحه غامرًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*أفكار عن السجود
*
*




اسجدوا للرب في زينةٍ مقدسةٍ ( مز 29: 2 )
عندما نعطي السجود الأهمية اللائقة به، تقل خدمتنا لذواتنا وللعالم، ويشعر الناس حولنا بتأثير الكلمة بصورة أقوى.

إننا نسجد إطاعة للكلمة:«مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد» ( مت 4: 10 )، لذلك فإن المسألة ليست متروكة لاختيارنا؛ أَ نسجد لله أم لا، بل هناك أمر يجب تنفيذه «للرب إلهك تسجد».

وهناك سبب آخر يدعو للسجود، وهو إشباع قلب الآب. «لأن الآب طالب» ( يو 4: 23 ).
 هذه العبارة فريدة لأنها الوحيدة في الكتاب التي يُعلَن بها الآب ـ طالبًا. إذ نقرأ أن الرب يسوع يطلب خطاة ( لو 19: 10 )، ولكن الآب يطلب ساجدين ويطلبهم بين الذين فتش عنهم الابن ووجدهم. 
إن رغبة قلب الآب المبارك هي التمتع بسجود أولاده المُخلَّصين. إذ لا يستطيع أحد أن يسجد سجودًا مرضيًا لله بدون أن يكون واقفًا على أساس الفداء، وأن يكون قد أتى إلى رش الدم. قد تُبذل مجهودات للسجود بدون دم المسيح، ولكن الله لا يقبلها.
 ونجد رمزًا لذلك في مذبح البخور الذهبي وتقديم البخور عليه (السجود). لم يكن ليستطيع أحد أن يقترب من مذبح البخور ما لم يكن قد مرّ على مذبح النحاس حيث الرمز إلى الكفارة الحقيقية.

لذلك نرى أن غرض الشيطان دائمًا أن يحول دون السجود لله. فنجده في متى4: 9 حينما يقول للرب، له المجد: «أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي»، غرضه أن يشارك الله في الاحترام والسجود اللذين للرب إلهنا وحده. 

والآن غرض الشيطان أن يحوِّل كل السجود لنفسه، ويستطيع ذلك إذا أغرَانا على أن نخدم أحدًا أو شيئًا غير الله، مثل: الطبيعة ( تث 4: 19 ، 24)، أو الأقارب ( أع 10: 25 ، 26)، أو المال أو الذات أو المطامع أو الملائكة ( رؤ 19: 10 ؛ 22: 8، 9).

وقد يستغرب الكثيرون كيف أن رسالة غنية كرسالة يوحنا الأولى تنتهي بالعبارة
 «أيها الأولاد احفظوا أنفسكم من الأصنام»، 
وما هو الصنم سوى الشيء الذي يأخذ المقام الأول في الحياة!

 وهل تظن أن هذا التحذير لا ينطبق علينا نحن الذين وُلدنا في بلاد خالية من عبادة آلهة من الخشب والحجارة؟
ولأقدم هنا سؤالاً: ما أول ما تفكر فيه كل صباح؟ وآخر ما يجول بخاطرك كل مساء؟ هذا هو إلهك، 
فهل يشغل الله فكرك كل اليوم؟ وهل هو أول ما تفكّر فيه في الصباح وآخر ما تفكر فيه في المساء؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*الصليــــ†ـــــب





حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح(غلا6: 14)
لنقف لحظة لنتأمل صليب المسيح في صورتيه الأساسيتين. أي كأساس سلامنا وكأساس شهادتنا، فإني أرى هناك أساس سلامي الأبدي، أرى أن خطيتي قد دينت هناك، وأرى أن خطاياي قد حُملت عني هناك، أرى أن الله بحق ”لي“. إن الصليب يُعلن الله كالمحب للخاطئ، ويُظهره في صفاته العجيبة كإله بار ويبرر أشر الخطاة. إن الخليقة، وأعمال العناية قد فشلت في هذه الناحية. ففيها بدون شك أستطيع أن أعرف قوة الله، وجلاله وحكمته، ولكن هذه الأشياء في حد ذاتها هي ضدي لأني خاطئ، وأن هذه القوة وهذا الجلال وهذه الحكمة لا تستطيع أن تنزع خطيتي، ولا تستطيع أن تجعل الله بارًا عندما يقبلني. أما في الصليب، فإني أرى الله يدين الخطية بطريقة تمجده هو نفسه إلى الأبد.
 أرى إظهار صفاته الإلهية المجيدة وانسجامها الكامل.
 أرى المحبة، في أجلى صورها، محبة تأسر قلبي وتقنعه وتشدده، وتفصلني عن كل شيء آخر لا يتفق مع هذه المحبة. وأرى الحكمة، حكمة تخزي الشياطين وتدهش الملائكة. وأرى القدرة، قدرة تزيل كل الموانع، وأرى القداسة، قداسة تنفر من الخطية إلى أبعد الحدود، لأن الصليب هو أقوى تعبير عن مدى كراهية الله للخطية. وأرى النعمة،
 نعمة تضع الخاطئ في محضر الله نفسه، بل أكثر من ذلك تجعله موضوع محبة قلب الله.
 أين أستطيع رؤية هذه الأشياء بعيدًا عن الصليب؟
 انظر من كل جانب، فلن تجد ما يجمع بصورة كاملة ومجيدة هذين الشيئين العظيمين: 
«المجد لله في الأعالي» و«على الأرض السلام»
 مثل الصليب.

فما أعظم قيمة الصليب! 
إنه من وجهة النظر هذه، أساس سلام المؤمن وأساس عبادته ومقامه الأبدي لدى الله. 
إن الصليب يعلن هذا بصورة مجيدة! 
وما أعظم الصليب في نظر الله، كالأساس الذي عليه يستطيع إعلان كمالاته الفائقة، وأن يعامل الخاطئ بحسب واسع نعمته! إن للصليب قيمة في نظر الله عظيمة حتى إنه ـ كما يقول أحد الكتَّاب: ”كل ما قاله الله وما عمله من البدء، يدل على أن الصليب كان يشغل المكان الأول في فكره.
 وهو أيضًا سيكون المركز الجذاب العظيم للتعبير عن محبة الله الفائقة طوال الأبدية“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا يمكنك أن تغلب الله في العطاء





يوجد مَن يفرِّق فيزداد أيضًا، ومَن يمسك أكثر من اللائق وإنما إلى الفقر. النفس السخية تسمن والـمُروي هو أيضًا يُروى ( أم 11: 24 ، 25)
كنت أُقيم حملة كرازية في كنيسة كبيرة بمدينة مينابوليس. وقد امتلأت الكنيسة عن آخرها. والكثيرون خلصوا. وكان هناك الكثير من البركات الروحية.

وبينما كنت أقف فوق المنبر بعد ختام إحدى خدماتي، رأيت رجل أعمال حسن المظهر يقترب مني قائلاً: ”أنا أدين لك بكل ما أكونه وكل ما أملكه“. فنظرت إليه وكُلي اندهاش وتعجب. وأجبته: ما الذي تقصده؟ أنا لا أفهمك“.

فأخبرني بقصته بإيجاز، وأنا لن أنساها ما حييت: قال لي: ”كنت في تورنتو، بلا عمل، واقعًا تحت الديون، إذ كان ذلك في أثناء سنوات الكساد. وظلت أموري تزداد سوءًا يومًا بعد يوم، حتى صار من المستحيل أن أجد عملاً. وقد تركَتني ابنتاي، ثم لحقت بهما زوجتي، وفي النهاية صرت متسكعًا بلا عمل، لا أجد قوت يومي“.

”وذات يوم مررت بجانب ”كنيسة الشعوب“ فسمعت صوت ترانيم، فدخلت وجلست في مقعد بالقرب من المؤخرة“.

”كنت أنت تقود أحد مؤتمرات العمل المُرسَلي من فوق المنبر، وكنت تقول شيئًا عجيبًا، إنه أكثر الأقوال التي سمعتها في حياتي غرابة وحماقة! كنت تقول: ”أعطِ، وسوف يُعطىَ لك. لا يمكنك أن تغلب الله في العطاء. فلن يكون الله مديونًا أبدًا لأي إنسان“.

وأضاف: ”أصغيتُ لك في دهشة كاملة. وحيث أنه لم يكن لديَّ أي شيء، وكنت أنت تقول إنه لو أنني أعطيت فسوف أنال. ولمجرد أن أعرف إذا كنت تقول الصدق أم لا، أخذت أحد المظاريف من أحد المرشدين وملأت البيانات، واعدًا بأن أعطي لله نِسبة من كل ما سيعطيني في الأيام القادمة“.

” بعد ذلك، دُهشت لأن الأمور بدأت في التحسن بسرعة شديدة. وخلال ساعات حصلت على وظيفة. وعندما حصلت على أول أجر لي، أعطيت النسبة التي وعدتُ بها. وبعد قليل ارتفع أجري، فأعطيت مبلغ أكبر. وبعد فترة حصلت على وظيفة أخرى براتب أكبر، وعندها أعطيت أكثر. كان ذلك فعَّالاً، لذلك حافظت عليه. 
وكل أسبوع كنت أعطي لله بأمانة النسبة التي وعدته بها. وبعد فترة عادت زوجتي وابنتاي إليَّ، ولم تمضِ شهور قليلة حتى استطعت أن أسدد كل ديوني، لأن راتبي ارتفع مرة أخرى“.
 إنني الآن رجل أعمال ناجح، ولديَّ حسابًا بنكيًا، وما قلته لي حينما كنت في أسوأ حالاتي كان صحيحًا تمامًا“.

 أحبائي: لن يكون الله مديونًا لأحد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*مثل أُناس ينتظرون سيدهم






لتكن أحقاؤكم مُمنطقة وسُرجكم موقدة. وأنتم مثل أُناس ينتظرون سيدهم .. ( لو 12: 35 ، 36)
لا شك أن الوعد المُفرح بمجيء الرب يشدد ويحفظ نفس المؤمن خلال تجارب وامتحانات الطريق.

 على أن هذا الوعد يكلم الضمير كما والقلب أيضًا. وفي مناسبات كثيرة نرى أنه يحسن بنا أن نسأل كل واحد منا نفسه قائلاً: ”تُرى هل أنتظر حقيقةً ابن الله من السماء؟ وهل أنا أعيش كل يوم كمَن ينتظر سيده؟“.

يقول الرب: «لتكن أحقاؤكم ممنطقة وسُرجكم موقدة. وأنتم مثل أُناس ينتظرون سيدهم». كانت العادة قديمًا أن يمنطق الإنسان نفسه استعدادًا للعمل. 
وهنا في لوقا12 نسمع الرب يقدِّم تحريضات كثيرة من حيث ما يليق بتلاميذه نحو سيدهم الذي كان يكلمهم.

ولكي تكون الخدمة صحيحة، يجب أن تصدر من محبة للمسيح وشركة معه. ولكن علاوة على منطقة الأحقاء، كان يجب أن توقد السُرج. ولكي يكون السراج صالحًا ونافعًا، يجب أن يكون مُحكمًا ويرسل ضوءًا صحيحًا.
 ولأجل هذا ترك الله شعبه في العالم ـ أي ليكونوا أنوارًا له في وسط الظلمة الأدبية التي حولهم.

بعد ذلك يضيف الرب قوله: «وأنتم مثل أُناس ينتظرون سيدهم». ولا يُقال هنا ”مثل أُناس يعتقدون بتعليم المجيء الثاني“، إذ قد نعتقد بالتعليم ونكون أصحاء تمامًا في حقيقة المجيء الثاني كعقيدة، ومع ذلك يكون القلب باردًا، ويكاد ينعدم من القلب الصدى المطلوب لقول الرب:
 «أنا آتي سريعًا».

فلو أننا «مثل أُناس ينتظرون»، فلماذا تصبو نفوسنا إلى المركز والكرامة في العالم؟ لماذا نسعى وراء أمور هذا العالم؟ ما لم يكن القلب منصبًا في هذه الحقيقة، فلا تكون للرجاء جدّته وقوته الحيوية في نفس المؤمن.
 لنفرض أن أُمًا تغرَّب عنها ولدها في بلاد بعيدة، وقضت مدة طويلة لم تَرهُ في خلالها. وإذا برسالة برقية تَرِد إليها من ولدها يُنبئها فيها بأنه سيأتي في لحظة معينة، فإن الأم ترقب الأيام وتعدّ الساعات انتظارًا لابنها. ولماذا هي على أهبة الانتظار وعلى جمر من الشوق؟
 لأن قلبها موضوع على ابنها.

ومثل هذا الانتظار هو الذي يقدّره الرب كل التقدير. فقد وعد المؤمنين الساهرين بالقول:
 «الحق أقول لكم إنه يتمنطق ويُتكئهم ويتقدم ويخدمهم». 
لقد خدمنا المسيح في الماضي بموته عنا فوق الصليب، وفي الحاضر يخدمنا كرئيس الكهنة، وللساهر يقول إنه سيتقدم ويخدمه في يوم المجد العتيد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*اختَرْ الحياة






قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت. البركة واللعنة. فاختَرْ الحياة لكي تحيا أنت ونسلك ( تث 30: 19 )
إن الإيمان بالمسيح يُنتج حياة، استعراض الماضي منها في أي وقت يبعث على الفرح والاطمئنان.
 ففي الرسالة الثانية لتيموثاوس نرى صورة من أجمل الصور وأبهاها، صورة شيخوخة ساكنة على مقربة من الموت تمر بكل طمأنينة على مجرى الحياة بأجمعه.
 يقول الرسول:
 «قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، أكملت السعي، حفظت الإيمان، وأخيرًا قد وُضع لي إكليل البر».
 لم يكن الرسول معصومًا من الخطأ ولكنه مع هذا استطاع أن يحيا حياة عندما ذبلت الدنيا أمام ناظريه لم يندم عليها، بل رآها قد أخذت طريقًا حسنًا، لا بل كان موقنًا أن فجر الأبدية سيُعلِن حُسن اختياره لهذه الحياة. فاسأل نفسك أيها القارئ العزيز: هل حياتي من هذا النوع؟
 هل أشعر إذا اقتربت من نهايتها أن معظمها إن لم يكن كلها قد ذهب هباءً منثورًا؟ 
ستقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض لتعطي حسابًا عن حياتك على الأرض. فهل ستشعر في ذلك الوقت بأنك أخطأت المرمى وضللت الطريق عما كان يجب أن تكون عليه.

إنك في حِل من أن تختار أحد أمرين لا ثالث لهما. عند استعراضك لماضيك، إما أن تراه كبرية قاحلة، وإما أن تراه كجنة ناضرة. وثق تمامًا بأنه ليست هناك أية وسيلة غير الإيمان القلبي بالمسيح والطاعة الكاملة له،
 تمكِّنك من أن تعيش بالبر والتعقل والتقوى، وتخرج من العالم وأنت ساكن الجنان، ممتلئًا قلبك بالسلام، وتقول مع الرسول المطمئن: 
«إني عالمٌ بمَن آمنت، وموقن أنه قادرٌ أن يحفظ وديعتي إلى ذلك اليوم» ( 2تي 1: 12 ).

فابدأ الطريق الصحيح الآن، ربما لا تجد في المستقبل وقتًا أكثر ملاءمة من هذا الوقت لأن تخطو فيه هذه الخطوة السامية خطيرة النتائج، إن عزيمتك تأخذ في الضعف كلما تقدمت في الأيام، سيعتريك الكسل والهزال في كل طرقك، ستلف العادات أعشابها حولك وتمنع حرية تحركك، سيصبح الإنجيل عاديًا ويفقد تأثيره الحاد عليك على ممر الأيام إذ يصبح شيئًا مألوفًا لأذنيك، إنك لا تستطيع الاعتماد على الغد، فكم ممن اعتمدوا عليه خاب رجاؤهم.

كن حكيمًا اليوم، ابتدئ طريقًا قويمًا بتسليمك نفسك لله الآن. طوبى لك حقيقةً إن كنت بعمل إلهي في قلبك تقول مع الرسول المغبوط: 
«ماذا تريد يا رب أن أفعل؟».
*​


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *فابدأ الطريق الصحيح الآن، ربما لا تجد في المستقبل وقتًا أكثر ملاءمة من هذا الوقت لأن تخطو فيه هذه الخطوة السامية خطيرة النتائج، إن عزيمتك تأخذ في الضعف كلما تقدمت في الأيام، سيعتريك الكسل والهزال في كل طرقك، ستلف العادات أعشابها حولك وتمنع حرية تحركك، سيصبح الإنجيل عاديًا ويفقد تأثيره الحاد عليك على ممر الأيام إذ يصبح شيئًا مألوفًا لأذنيك، إنك لا تستطيع الاعتماد على الغد، فكم ممن اعتمدوا عليه خاب رجاؤهم.*​


*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب
> وجبه روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى 
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*جيحزي






 أ هو وقت لأخذ الفضة ولأخذ ثياب وزيتون وكروم وغنم وبقر وعبيد وجوارٍ؟ ( 2مل 5: 26 )
عُرض على صفحات الوحي، أشخاص كذابون ماكرون، لكن جيحزي هنا ليس من عِلة للكذب فيه، إلا الطمع.

إن هدية نعمان أهاجت في قلب جيحزي عوامل الطمع الكامنة فيه. وكما أفسحت حاجة نعمان المجال لإظهار نعمة الله العاملة في أليشع، فإن ثروة نعمان أظهرت ما كان في قلب جيحزي من طمع. فقد شوَّه بطمعه جمال النعمة التي قُدمت لنعمان.

ولكي يُشبع جيحزي ما في قلبه من طمع، لم يتردد عن أن يكذب، فركض وراء نعمان وقال: «إن سيدي قد أرسلني». وهذه كانت أول كذبة، ثم اختلق قصة مجيء غلامين من جبل أفرايم .. وهذه كانت ثاني كذبة.

وقد حصل على الفضة والثياب وعاد وغلامان من غلمان نعمان يساعدانه في حمل ما حصل عليه! ..
 ثم أتى ووقف أمام سيده كأن شيئًا لم يحدث، لكن أليشع سأله: «من أين يا جيحزي؟» فأجاب «لم يذهب عبدك إلى هنا أو هناك». هذه كذبة ثالثة، وهكذا كل كذبة تقود إلى الأخرى.

لكن الخطية كُشفت للنبي أليشع، بل الباعث لها أيضًا. وصارح بها جيحزي، ثم نطق بقضاء الله عليه، وكأنه قال: ”ما دمت قد أخذت يا جيحزي من غنى نعمان وثروته، فلا بد أن تأخذ مرضه أيضًا“.
 «فبرص نعمان يلصق بك وبنسلك إلى الأبد». الثروة التي أخذتها من نعمان ستنتهي يومًا، أما البرص فسيبقى ولا يمكن لكل مياه الأردن أن تطهرك منه.

دخل جيحزي أمام سيده شخصًا كذابًا، وخرج من أمامه أبرص! كما أنه خسر مركزه كخادم. لقد نظر أليشع إلى خطية جيحزي أولاً وقبل كل شيء من ناحية ارتباطها بالله وبنعمته، ومدى تأثيرها على الشهادة لله. لأن جيحزي أساء بعمله هذا إلى النعمة المجانية التي أبرأت نعمان من برصه.

 هنا تحذير لنا: عندما نسمح بوجود طمع أو شهوة في قلوبنا ولا نبادر بالقضاء عليها، فإن النتيجة هي سقوطنا في التجربة. ولا يفوتنا أن خطية واحدة تقود إلى أخرى، ولا نستطيع أن نضع لأنفسنا حدًا في طريقها، لكننا نستطيع بنعمة الله أن نتجنب هذا الطريق.

 ونلاحظ أيضًا أن السقوط في الخطية يجرِّد من كل إحساس بحضور الرب وقدرته، حتى إن جيحزي عندما سمع بقضاء الله خرج من أمام النبي. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*موقفنا من صلاح الله






صالحٌ هو الرب: حصنٌ في يوم الضيق، وهو يعرف المتوكلين عليه ( نا 1: 7 )
علينا أن نشهد عن صلاح الله في كل المناسبات. علينا أن نُعلن ـ بدون أدنى تحفظ ـ أن الله صالح، سواء فهمنا معاملاته معنا أم لم نفهمها، ذلك لأننا «نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله» ( رو 8: 28 ).

علينا إذًا أن نكون مستعدين للشكر على كل الظروف، واثقين في صلاح الله الذي لا يعمل مُطلقًا أي خطأ، بل لا يعمل إلا الخير الخالص. إذًا فإن وضع الرب الأشواك في طريقنا، فهذا لخيرنا. ويقول موسى للشعب عن إلههم، وهم على مشارف أرض الموعد: «فاعلم في قلبك أنه كما يؤدب الإنسان ابنه، قد أدَّبك الرب إلهك ... الذي أطعمك في البرية المنّ الذي لم يعرفه آباؤك، لكي يذلك ويُجرِّبك، لكي يُحسن إليك في آخِرتك» ( تث 8: 5 - 16).

دعنا لا نرتاب في صلاح الله حتى عندما يتلبَّد الجو بالغيوم. وأمام التجارب والمِحَن دعنا لا نفقد الشجاعة ولا نيأس. «صالحٌ هو الرب، حصنٌ في يوم الضيق، وهو يعرف المتوكلين عليه» ( نا 1: 7 ). 

قد تحجب الظروف الصعبة صلاح الله عن العين إلى لحظة، لكن علينا أن نثق في صلاحه مهما كانت الأحوال. عندما تحجب الغيوم الداكنة نور الشمس عنا، فإننا لا نشك لحظة أن الشمس ما زالت خلف تلك الغيوم الكثيفة، وأنه سيأتي وقت فيه تُشرق من جديد بأشعتها الذهبية. هكذا نحن في وسط المِحَن القاسية، وبينما تُدمي أشواك البرية أقدامنا، فإننا نؤمن كل الإيمان بمحبة الله وصلاحه.

ثم إذا تعامل الناس معنا بالشر، فدعنا نشكر الله لأنه هو صالح. وإذا شعرنا نحن أنفسنا بأننا أبعد ما نكون عن الصلاح، ونحن فعلاً كذلك، فلنردد شكرنا لله لأنه هو صالح.

إن صلاح الله ينبغي أن يُقابَل بشكر المؤمن، لكن ليس بالنظرية الأمريكية ”يوم الشكر“، فالمؤمن ليس عنده يوم للشكر، إذ ليس عنده أصلاً يوم لعدم الشكر. إنه يشكر كل أيام السنة، ويشكر كل ساعات اليوم، وكل دقائق الساعة، وكل لحظات الدقيقة. «اشكروا في كل شيء، لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم» ( 1تس 5: 18 ). 
ودعنا لا نسمح للعدو مهما كانت الظروف أن يُشككنا في صلاح الله، بل لنَقُل في كل الأحوال: «إنما صالحٌ الله» ( مز 73: 1 ).
 ومع أن تدابير الله تختلف، ومُعاملاته تتباين،
ولكن قلبه صالح أبدًا، وطبيعته لا تتغير أبدًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*خواطر عن الصلاة





لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتُعلَم طلباتكم لدى الله ( في 4: 6 )
* الصلاة هي الضعف البشرى مُستندًا على قوة القدير ومتعلقًا بها. إنها الثقة الهادئة في قلب الله المحب وفى صلاح أفكاره الحكيمة. مثل طفل يرتمي في حضن أبيه، ويستريح ويهدأ بين ذراعيه الحانية.
 إنها التعبير عن الاتكال والاعتمادية على الله في كل شيء، المقترن بالشعور العميق بالاحتياج إليه.
 إنها عكس حالة لاودكية الذي يقول «أنا غني وقد استغنيت، ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء» ( رؤ 3: 17 ).

* الصلاة هي حالة قلب منسكب في حضرة الله، وليست مجرد كلمات نرددها، أو آيات نتلوها. خيرٌ لنا أن نوجد بقلب ولو دون كلمات، عن أن يكون لنا  كلمات بلا قلب. هكذا كانت حنة تصلي في قلبها وشفتاها فقط تتحركان وصوتها لم يُسمع. لقد كانت وهى مُرّة النفس تفرغ كل شُحنات المتاعب والأحزان في حضرة الرب.
 والرب ينظر دائمًا إلى القلب المنكسر والروح المتضعة ( إش 66: 2 ).

* الصلاة يجب أن تكون بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة. الإيمان يرى الله أعظم من الظروف ويثق أنه «ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله» ( لو 1: 37 ). إنه يأتي إلى صاحب كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. لذلك فهو يستطيع أن يعمّق الطلب أو يرفّعه إلى فوق.

* الصلاة هي طلب في صورة خبر «لتُعلَم طلباتكم لدى الله» ( مرا 3: 26 ). ونحن لا نستطيع أن نعجِّل الله أو نرسم له طريقة الحل. إنه يعرف متى يتدخل وكيف يتدخل. وعادةً أفكاره ليست كأفكارنا وطرقه ليست كطرقنا.
 جيد أن ننتظر الرب ونتوقع بسكوت خلاصه (مرا3: 26). إذا أعلمته بالأمر ونشَرت رسالتك قدامه، فاهدأ، واعلم أن الدعوى قدامه فاصبر له.

* هناك إجابة مُعجَّلة مثلما حدث مع بطرس لما ابتدأ يغرق وصرخ قائلاً «يا ربُّ، نجِّني!»، 

ففي الحال مدّ يسوع يده وأمسك به. وهناك إجابة مؤجلة مثلما حدث مع زكريا وأليصابات إذ جاءت الإجابة بعد سنوات. وهناك إجابة مُعدّلة مثلما حدث مع بولس من جهة الشوكة، فكانت الإجابة «تكفيك نعمتي، لأن قوتي في الضعف تُكمَل» ( 2كو 12: 9 ).
 وأخيرًا قد تكون الإجابة لا، مثلما حدث مع موسى 
إذ قال له الرب 
«كفاك! لا تَعُد تكلمني أيضًا في هذا الأمر» ( تث 3: 26 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل شيء تحت قدميه





جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه ( مز 8: 6 )
بحسب مزمور8، فإن «كل شيء» تعني الغنم، والبقر، وبهائم البر، وطيور السماء، وسمك البحر. 
كل ما يُرى على الأرض وفي الجو وأيضًا في البحر، أي كل ما كان آدم متسلطًا عليه. 
أما في العهد الجديد، فنجد أن «كل شيء» لها معنى أكبر وأوسع وأشمل، إذ إنها تشمل الدائرة السماوية أيضًا، بل ودائرة غير المنظور أيضًا. فيقول في 1كورنثوس15: 25- 27 «لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه. آخر عدو يُبطل هو الموت. لأنه أخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه».

وتَرِد الإشارة إلى هذه الآية في العهد الجديد ثلاث مرات، هي 1كورنثوس15: 27؛ أفسس1: 22؛ عبرانيين2: 8. 
ومع ذلك فإن كل واحد من الاقتباسات الثلاثة يعطينا المزيد من الضوء كما يلي.

عبرانيين 2: 8: يوضح أنه ليس الآن وقت تنفيذ هذا، بل إنه سيتم في العالم العتيد الذي نتكلم عنه، أي المُلك الألفي. ثم في 1كورنثوس15: 27؛ وفي أفسس1: 22 نقرأ عن استثنائين لذلك الخضوع الشامل للمسيح:

الاستثناء الأول، في 1كورنثوس15: 27 هو: الآب، فالآب ليس من ضمن كل الأشياء التي ستخضع للمسيح، لأنه هو الذي أخضع كل شيء للمسيح باعتباره الإنسان «لأنه ... حينما يقول كل شيء قد أُخضع، فواضح أنه غير الذي أَخضع له الكل (أي الآب)».

والاستثناء الثاني، في أفسس1: 22، هو الكنيسة باعتبارها جسده. هذه أيضًا ليست من ضمن كل الأشياء التي ستخضع تحت قدميه، إذ إنها واحد مع المسيح.

وهذان الاستثناءان مرتبطان بالسرين العظيمين في العهد الجديد: فاستثناء 1كورنثوس 15 نظرًا لاتحاد الابن مع الآب. وهذا مرتبط بالسر العظيم، سر التقوى «الله ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3: 16 ). واستثناء أفسس1 نظرًا لارتباط المسيح بالكنيسة، وهذا موضوع السر الآخر العظيم ( أف 5: 32 ). فالمسيح هو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة، والكنيسة هي ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل ( أف 1: 23 ).
 وبهذا الاعتبار سوف تملك الكنيسة مع المسيح، تمامًا كما شاركت حواء آدم في مُلكه على الخليقة التي سقطت.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*الانتظار حتى أتون النار




هوذا يوجد إلهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع أن ينجينا من أتون النار المتقدة، وأن ينقذنا من يدك أيها الملك ( دا 3: 17 )

إن أولئك النذيرين إذ رفضوا السجود لتمثال الملك، كان لا بد أن يتعرضوا لغضبه وأتونه المتقد، 
ولكنهم قد أعدوا العدة لذلك بنعمة الله لأن انتذارهم كان حقيقيًا، فكانوا مستعدين أن يضحوا بكل شيء حتى الحياة نفسها
 في سبيل الدفاع عن عبادة إله إسرائيل.
 فهم قد عبدوا وخدموا إله إسرائيل، ليس في حالة جلوسهم آمنين تحت تينهم وكرومهم في أرض كنعان فقط، بل في مواجهة أتون النار المُحمَّى أيضًا. وقد اعترفوا بيهوه، ليس في وسط جماعة العباد الحقيقيين فقط، بل في مواجهة عالم معارض ومقاوم أيضًا،
 فكان اتباعهم للرب اتباعًا حقيقيًا في يوم شرير. 

لقد أحبوا الرب، ولأجل خاطره امتنعوا عن أطايب الملك، وثبتوا أمام غضبه، واحتملوا أتونه المُحمّى.

«يا نبوخذنصر، لا يلزمنا أن نُجيبك عن هذا الأمر، هوذا يوجد إلهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع أن ينجينا من أتون النار المتقدة، وأن ينقذنا من يدك أيها الملك. وإلا فليكن معلومًا لك أيها الملك، أننا لا نعبد آلهتك
 ولا نسجد لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبته»( دا 3: 16 - 18). 

هذه كانت لغة أُناس عرفوا أنهم لله، وقدَّروا مركزهم حق قدره؛ أُناس حسبوا حساب النفقة بكل هدوء، أُناس كان الله لهم كل شيء فضحّوا بكل ما يمكن للعالم أن يمنحه، وضحّوا بحياتهم أيضًا. وماذا كان أمامهم؟ ”تشددوا كأنهم يرون مَن لا يُرى“ ( عب 11: 27 ).

 كان أمامهم المجد الأبدي، وكانوا مستعدين أن يصلوا إليه في طريق من نار. والله يستطيع أن يأخذ خدامه إلى السماء في مركبة من نار أو في أتون من نار بحسب ما يحسن في عينيه، وكيفما كانت طريقة الذهاب،
 فالوصول إلى هناك حسن وجميل.

ثم لنلاحظ أيضًا الكرامة التي حصل عليها أولئك النذيرين «فأجاب نبوخذنصر وقال: تبارك إله شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو» ( دا 3: 28 )، فقَرَن الملك أسماءهم باسم إله إسرائيل، وهذه كرامة لا تُقدَّر.

 لقد سبق لهم أن اعترفوا بالإله الحقيقي عندما كان الاعتراف به هو الحد الفاصل بين الحياة والموت، ولذلك اعترف الإله الحقيقي بهم، وقادهم إلى رَحب لا حصر فيه، وثبَّت أقدامهم على الصخرة، ورفع رؤوسهم على كل أعدائهم المُحيطين بهم. 

وما أصدق قول الرب: «أني أكرم الذين يكرمونني»، وما أصدق قوله أيضًا:
 «والذين يحتقرونني يصغرون» ( 1صم 2: 30 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا تخف! آمن فقط




جاءوا .. قائلين: ابنتك ماتت. لماذا تُتعب المعلم بعد؟ فسمع يسوع لوقتهِ الكلمة التي قيلت، فقال لرئيس المجمع: لا تخف! آمن فقط ( مر 5: 35 ، 36)
لا تخف! إنه لسامٍ وثمين حقًا هذا الكلام الذي يوجهه لنا الرب، بما يحمله من ثروة، ومن مواعيد، ومن محبة فائقة.

توجد أمور كثيرة لكل إنسان أيًا كان مركزه، تدعوه للخوف في حياته، ذلك لأنه يعيش وسط آلام ومتاعب هذا العالم، فأمامه أخطار من كل نوع، وأمراض مُتباينة تهدد حياته، ومتاعب كثيرة تقع عليه من بني جنسه، ولا مندوحة لكل شخص من أن ينال نصيبًا مما أنتجته الخطية على الأرض من آلام.

ونحن المؤمنين نقابل هذه الأمور في حياتنا مثل سائر الناس تمامًا، وقد تسبب لقلوبنا خوفًا، ولكن الرب يقول لنا:
 «لا تخف!»، «لا تهتموا بشيء»، 
ويا لها من كلمات تبعث الشجاعة في قلوب الذين يقبلونها بإيمان. إننا نجدها مكررة كثيرًا لشعب الله الأمين في ظروف مختلفة ، والرب يوجهها لنا أيضًا، نحن خاصته المفديين بدمه، المحبوبين إلى قلبه، ويريد منا أن نؤمن أن كل الأمور هي من عنده، وهو الذي يمسك بيده دواعي آلامنا وأسباب متاعبنا، ويقودنا إلى أحسن وأفضل نهاية.

ولا ريب أننا نعرف هذه الحقائق جيدًا، ولكن قلوبنا تحتاج دائمًا أن يكرر الرب لنا القول: «لا تخف!».

ويا للنبع المتدفق الذي نجده في شخص ربنا المبارك في جميع ضيقاتنا وآلامنا وأحزاننا، فهو صخر، وترس، وعون لجميع الذين لهم الثقة الكاملة فيه، وفي طيبته وصلاحه. «ما أكرم رحمتك يا الله! فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون» ( مز 36: 7 ). ولا شك أن الرب يعرف ما يُخيف قلوبنا، ويعرف أيضًا جِبلتنا ومَن نحن، وهو الضامن لجميع قديسيه في مختلف ظروف حياتهم.

إن محبة المسيح كفيلة بأن تطرد كل خوف وتعطي لقلوبنا الشجاعة والقوة إزاء كل صعوبات الحياة. إذًا ألا يُعتبر الخوف الذي يتسرب إلى قلب المؤمن سواء من الظروف أو من الناس، ضعفًا في الإيمان ونقصًا في الثقة بالله؟ لمّا كان التلاميذ في عَرض البحر وكان معهم السيد، صرخوا إليه: «يا معلم، يا معلم، إننا نهلك!»،
 فقال لهم السيد: «أين إيمانكم» ( لو 8: 24 ، 25)، 
وقال الرب أيضًا لرئيس المجمع الذي توسَّل إليه لكي يشفي ابنته «لا تخف! آمن فقط» ( مر 5: 36 ) 
وإنه ليجب أن تكون هذه الحقيقة ماثلة أمام عيوننا باستمرار. لا نخاف!! نؤمن فقط !!
*​


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميـــــل أوى أوى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2010)

MinaGayed قال:


> *جميـــــل أوى أوى
> *


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل عرفته؟





كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسانٍ آتيًا إلى العالم. كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به، ولم يعرفه العالم ( يو 1: 9 ، 10)
لقد جاء «الكلمة» ـ له المجد ـ إلى العالم من قمة المجد، واستطاع بحضوره النوراني أن يرفع القناع وغلالة التخفي عن «كل إنسان» لعل كل مَن ألقى الضوء عليهم يصرخون صرخة إشعياء في يومه: «ويلٌ لي! إني هلكت، لأني إنسانٌ نجس الشفتين، وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين، لأن عينيَّ قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود» ( إش 6: 5 ). 
ويجيء يوحنا البشير نفسه ليقول لنا: «قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه» ( يو 12: 41 ).

نعم لقد كان الرب يسوع هو «النور الحقيقي» الذي ألقى الضوء على كل إنسان حتى لو كان نبيًا كإشعياء، أو رسولاً كبطرس ( لو 5: 8 ). فالمبدأ الإلهي الثابت على «كل إنسان» هو «القلب أخدع من كل شيءٍ وهو نجيس، مَن يعرفه؟» الجواب: «أنا الرب فاحص القلب مُختبر الكلَى» ( إر 17: 9 ، 10).
 ولهذا فكما صرخ إشعياء في يومه، هكذا أيضًا صرخ بطرس من عمق القلب: «اخرج من سفينتي يا رب، لأني رجلٌ خاطئ!» ( لو 5: 8 ). وعلى هذا المنوال نتبيَّن معنى القول: «يُنير كل إنسان».

«كان في العالم» ... هذه الحقيقة لم تكن سابقة للتجسد، بل هي عند ظهوره بين الناس. ولئن كان في العالم لكنه سابق للعالم، هو مُبدع الكون «كل شيء به كان»، من ثم يستطرد البشير: «وكوِّن العالم به».
 والمقصود طبعًا هو العالم المادي الذي استمد وجوده من «الكلمة» إذ «بغيره لم يكن شيءٌ مما كان». لكن «لم يعرفه العالم»، هنا يختلف الوضع. فالذي لم يعرفه ليس العالم المادي، بل الناس ”أهل الدنيا“. أَ فلم تعرفه الريح يوم قام من ضجعته الهادئة و«انتهر الريح»؟
 أَ فلم يعرفه البحر يوم قال له: «اسكت! ابكم!» وكانت النتيجة المُنتظرة «فسكنت الريح وصار هدوءٌ عظيم»؟ ( مر 4: 39 ). أما قيل عنه ـ له المجد ـ «فوقف فوقها (أي حماة بطرس) وانتهر الحُمَّى فتركتها!»؟ ( لو 4: 39 ).
 لا بل أَ لم يعرفه الروح النجس حين صرخ وقال: «آه! ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري؟ أتيت لتهلكنا! أنا أعرفك مَن أنت: قدوس الله» ( مر 1: 24 ). 
ولكن «لم يعرفه العالم» ـ أي الناس الذين من أجل خلاصهم جاء من قمة المجد. فالمقصود ”بالعالم“ إذًا هم الذين قيل عنهم «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به» ( يو 3: 16 ).
 فهل عرفته يا قارئي العزيز؟ 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*عدم الإيمان المُريع




فأجاب وقال لهم: أيها الجيل غير المؤمن، إلى متى أكون معكم؟ إلى متى أحتملكم؟ قدِّموه إليَّ! ( مر 9: 19 )
عندما أرسل الرب تلاميذه الإثنى عشر، أعطاهم سلطانًا على الأرواح النجسة، ولقد استخدموا هذا السلطان لفترة من الزمن إذ نقرأ أنهم «أخرجوا شياطين كثيرة» ( مر 6: 7 ، 13)، ولكن نجد أنهم يفشلون هنا إذ لم يستطيعوا أن يُخرجوا الروح الأخرس ( مر 9: 14 - 19).



 لقد كانت هناك قوة لعمل المعجزات وللنُصرة على كل قوة الشيطان، ولكن الإنسان لم يستطع أن يستفيد منها، ولم يكن للتلاميذ الإيمان الكافي لأن يستخدموا هذه القوة.

ولفشلهم هذا قال لهم الرب: «أيها الجيل غير المؤمن، إلى متى أكون معكم؟ إلى متى أحتملكم؟» هذه الكلمات تُشير إلى حقيقة فشل التلاميذ المؤلمة، وهذا يعني أن الشهادة لله من خلال التلاميذ قد فشلت، ولذلك كان ينبغي أن ينتهي هذا التدبير «إلى متى أكون معكم؟»، وهذا يعني أنه كان لا بد أن يوضع حد لوجود الرب على الأرض.

 كان مفروضًا أن جيلاً محتاجًا وواقعًا تحت سلطان إبليس كهذا، أن يجذب المسيح لا أن يكون سببًا في ابتعاده عنهم، لأن المسيح جاء إلى العالم لهذا الغرض «المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلِّص الخطاة» ( 1تي 1: 15 ).

 ولكن ما أنهى خدمة المسيح على الأرض هو الجيل غير المؤمن وليس الجيل الشاعر بحاجته. وألا نجد في هذا صوتًا للمسيحيين في هذه الأيام! فالذي سوف يتسبب في إنهاء يوم النعمة هو فشل المؤمنين أكثر من حالة الشر المتزايد في العالم. فالكنيسة التي كان يجب أن تكون شاهدة للمسيح على الأرض، أصبحت في هذه الأيام الأخيرة ثقيلة على قلب المسيح لدرجة أنه ”سوف يتقيأها من فمه“ ( رؤ 3: 16 ).

وبالرغم من هذا، فإن صلاح الرب لا يمكن أن يُحد بمقاومة الناس أو فشل تلاميذه، ولذلك أضاف الرب هذه الكلمات المُعزية لمَن به الروح الأخرس: «قدِّموه إليَّ!» (ع19). وكما قال أحدهم: ”مهما قلَّ الإيمان، لا يمكن أن يُترك صاحبه دون أن يجد استجابة من الرب“.

يا لها من تعزية !
 فمهما كان عدم الإيمان، ليس فقط الذي للعالم، بل أيضًا الذي للمسيحيين، ولم يبقَ سوى شخص واحد عنده الإيمان في صلاح وقوة الرب يسوع المسيح، فإنه متى جاء إليه في شعور حقيقي بالحاجة وفي إيمان بسيط، فإنه سوف يجد قلبًا مُرحبًا، وسوف يجد في قوته كل الكفاية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*آمَن وسجد له





فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجًا، فوجده وقال له: أَتؤمن بابن الله؟ .. فقال: أُومن يا سيد! وسَجَد له ( يو 9: 35 - 38)
إنجيل يوحنا يتضمن مناسبة واحدة قُدِّم فيها السجود للمسيح، لكن هذه الحادثة لها جمالها الأخّاذ، وأعني بها سجود الرجل الذي كان أعمى وأعطاه الرب نعمة البصر، حسبما نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا9. فالرب يسوع «تَفَل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينًا وطلَى بالطين عيني الأعمى.
 وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بِركة سلوام ... فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرًا» ( يو 9: 6 ، 7). 

والحقيقة أن ما عمله المسيح مع هذا الرجل، يُعتبر أحد الأدلة القوية على لاهوت المسيح،
 وهو موضوع إنجيل يوحنا الرئيسي. 

فالله خلق الإنسان في البداية من الطين ( أي 33: 6 )، وها المسيح، بوضعه الطين على عيني الأعمى، كأنه يكمِّل ما نقص من خلقة ذلك الرجل!

إذًا فلقد كان عمانوئيل، الرب الشافي، وسطهم، وسبق له أن فتح أعين كثيرين، لكن كانت الأمة بالأسف في حالة العمى الروحي، فلم تُبصر شافيها ولا فاديها الذي أتى لنجدتهم. 

على العكس من ذلك، كان إدراك الرجل الذي كان أعمى فأبصر يزداد: فأولاً عرف أنه «إنسانٌ يُقال له يسوع» (ع11)، ثم سرعان ما نما في النعمة والمعرفة، وأدرك أنه «نبي» (ع17)، ثم أدرك ثالثًا أنه «من الله» (ع33).

على أن معرفة المسيح أنه «ابن الله» كان يستلزم إعلانًا مباشرًا من المسيح، وهو ما فعله المسيح معه فعلاً، إذ وجد الإخلاص متوفرًا.

وعندما تمسك ذلك الرجل بالولاء للمسيح، طرده اليهود خارج المجمع، أي جرَّدوه من انتسابه الوطني، واعتبروه كجسم غريب فلفظوه، وهو عين ما يحدث مع الكثيرين حتى يومنا هذا. على أن المسيح التقاه في الخارج وسأله: «أَ تؤمن بابن الله؟ أجابه ذاك وقال: مَن هو يا سيد لأُومن بهِ؟ فقال له يسوع: قد رأيته، والذي يتكلم معك هو هو!

 فقال: أُومن يا سيد! وسجَد له» ( يو 9: 35 - 38).

لقد خسر صاحبنا مكانًا يمكنه أن يقترب إليه، لكي يسجد سجودًا طقسيًا، لكنه وجد شخصًا يمكنه أن يسجد له السجود الحقيقي. ونلاحظ أن ذلك الرجل لم يسجد أمام «إنسان يُقال له يسوع»، كما أنه لنبي أيضًا لم يسجد،
 ولكن لمّا عرف أن المسيح هو ابن الله، سجد له!
*​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بِركة سلوام ... فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرًا» ( يو 9: 6 ، 7). 

والحقيقة أن ما عمله المسيح مع هذا الرجل، يُعتبر أحد الأدلة القوية على لاهوت المسيح،
وهو موضوع إنجيل يوحنا الرئيسي. 

فالله خلق الإنسان في البداية من الطين ( أي 33: 6 )، وها المسيح، بوضعه الطين على عيني الأعمى، كأنه يكمِّل ما نقص من خلقة ذلك الرجل!*
*عمل عظيم يمجد اسم الرب*
*مرسي *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> *وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بِركة سلوام ... فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرًا» ( يو 9: 6 ، 7).
> 
> والحقيقة أن ما عمله المسيح مع هذا الرجل، يُعتبر أحد الأدلة القوية على لاهوت المسيح،
> وهو موضوع إنجيل يوحنا الرئيسي.
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*عمل الصليب






لأنه بقُربانٍ واحدٍ قد أكمَل إلى الأبد المقدَّسين ( عب 10: 14 )
سيبقى الصليب فريدًا في فاعليته الأبدية، ولا مثيل للحزن ولا شبيه بالمحبة التي تقابلت هناك، فلم يقف بجانبه مُعزون ليسكّنوا حزنه، ولم تمتد يد لتخفف من غُصص آلامه ومضضها، ولم تلفظ شفة كلمة مواساة تواسيه حتى صرخ «لا مُعين» ( مز 22: 11 ). وكأس الغضب؛ كأس دينونة الله العادلة ضد الخطية لم تُمزج بها نقطة من الرحمة، ولم يلازمها صديق حنّان شفوق يُفرج عنه كربة آلامه.
 عرف كل ما كان مزمعًا أن يُصيبه، احتمل الصليب مُستهينًا بالخزي. كانت كل شهوة قلبه وغاية مُناه أن يمجد أباه. أحب أباه وأحبنا، ويا عجبًا من حبه! ويا لهول حزنه! سيف رب الجنود البتَّار استُل من غمده وبقضائه الصارم تخضَّب بدمه. ينابيع الغمر انفجرت عليه وطاقات فيضان السماء انهمرت فوق رأسه، غمرٌ ينادي غمرًا، رعود جبل سيناء أرعدت عليه وأمواج العدل أزبدت في وجهه، وقصاص الخطية العادل تجمَّع كله على يسوع الوديع المُحب الطائع، وتركه الله،
 ومات البار لأجل الفجار، الحَمَل الذي بلا عيب ولا دَنَس «أكمل إلى الأبد المقدَّسين».

لِمَ كل هذه الآلام؟
 لأن المسيح حَمَل الآثام، ومجد الله استدعى إدانة الخطية إذ لا مفرّ من أن يدين الله الخطية، ولا مندوحة من ذلك، وأنّى له أن يخلِّصنا وهو البار بدون أن يدين الخطية، الله البار يحب البر ويسوع حَمَل خطايانا لأنه الإنسان الكامل الذي بلا خطية. الله أرسله لكي يخلِّصنا، فأتى راغبًا قائلاً: «هَنَذا أَجيء ... لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله» ( عب 10: 7 ). وإذ مجَّد الله كإنسان على الأرض أكثر من ثلاثين سنة، حان الزمان وفقًا لمشورات الله ونعمته أن يكون ذبيحة لأجل الخطية، وهكذا وُضع عليه إثم جميعنا.
 فهو «مجروحٌ لأجل معاصينا، مسحوقٌ لأجل آثامنا ... وبحُبرهِ شُفينا» ( إش 53: 5 )، هذا هو عِلة ترْك الله لمخلِّصنا المُحب الكامل، والسبب في موته، لأن أجرة الخطية موت، فمات لأجل خطايانا حسب الكتب،
 وأقامه الله من بين الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماوات مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة.

إن التأمل في آلامه التي يعجز عنها القلم ويعجز دونها البيان، يُذيب نفوسنا. 

فكِّر في حُبه وحزنه وألمه وعاره وسحقه وترْكه حتى يتصاعد هتاف الترنم والسجود من قلبك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجهولون ...




ومعروفون كمجهولين ونحن معروفون ( 2كو 6: 9 )
عندما كتب الرسول بولس في رسالة الخدمة المسيحية «كمجهولين ونحن معروفون»
 فقد كان يقصد أن العالم لا يعرف ولا يقدِّر الروحيين. ومن الجميل عمومًا أن يخدم الشخص في الخفاء، ويكون نظير ”الجندي المجهول“ الذي يقوم بالعمل في صمت. 
إن أمثال هؤلاء ليس فقط يبرهنون على صدق تكريسهم وحقيقة اتضاعهم، بل إنه لا توجد خدمة حقيقية لا تحتاج إلى أمثالهم، ففي حين يظهر على مسرح الأحداث أفراد قليلون، فإن أضعافهم يكملون الخدمة من خلف الستار.

وهم مجهولون في ثلاث صور:

* مجهولون في أسمائهم: فنحن لا نعرف اسم الغلام الموكَّل على الحصادين (را2) أو رجل الله الذي من يهوذا (1مل13) أو الفتاة المسبية (2مل5) أو الأخ الذي مدْحه في جميع الكنائس ( 2كو 8: 18 ) ولكنهم جميعًا قاموا بخدمات جليلة وأدّوا رسائل نافعة في أجيالهم.

* مجهولون في أعمالهم: وهناك مَنْ نعرف أسماءهم ولا نعرف ما عملوه بالتحديد كله؛ مثل برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرًا في الرب ( رو 16: 12 ) أو معظمهم مثل بناياهو بن يهوياداع من أبطال داود المكرَّسين الذي ما أقل ما تسجَّل عن بطولاته، في حين أنه رجل كثير الأفعال ( 2صم 23: 20 ) .

* مجهولون في أقوالهم: نظير يوسف الذي تلقب بـ «برنابا» أي ”ابن الوعظ“ لعظاته الرائعة وأقواله الجميلة، إلا أننا لم نقرأ له ولا عظة واحدة في كل الكتاب !

ولكنهم أيضًا معروفون في ثلاث دوائر:

* معروفون لدى الرب: الذي يرى ويعرف كل شيء عنا من الآن! سرًا كان أم علنًا. ويا له من تشجيع وتحذير في الوقت نفسه!

* معروفون لدى الذين خدموهم: لم يكن الرسول بطرس يعرف طابيثا وأعمالها الخيرية للمحتاجين ( أع 9: 40 ) إلا أنهم عرفوها وأعلنوا خدمتها عندما ماتت قبل أن تحيا من جديد.

* معروفون لدى الكل قريبًا: عندما سنُظهر أمام كرسي المسيح للمكافأة كمؤمنين، فإن الكل سيُستعلن للمدح والمُجازاة أمام الرب وأمام القديسين والملائكة جميعًا، قريبًا جدًا.

يا ليتنا على قدر المستطاع، نُكثر من الاختفاء ونعمل في الخفاء واثقين أن إلهنا الذي يرى في الخفاء سيُجازينا علانيةً.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*الإرشاد الإلهي





أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك ( مز 32: 8 )
توجد نقطة في غاية الأهمية تتعلق بالإرشاد الإلهي، فنسمع مراراً بعض أفراد شعب الله يتكلمون عن "أصبع العناية الإلهية"، ويظنون أنهم يرونه ظاهراً ملموساً يقودهم لاتباع طريق معين. وهذا القول في الواقع هو عبارة عن الانقياد للظروف التي لا يجوز أن تكون هادياً ومرشداً للمسيحي، إذ هو أرفع من أن ينقاد للظروف مهما كانت.

لا شك أن الرب أحياناً يعلن لنا فكره ويعيّن لنا طريقنا وفقاً لتدبيره وعنايته الإلهية، ولكن نحتاج لأن نكون قريبين جداً منه حتى يتيسر لنا أن نفهم ونفسر تدابير العناية الإلهية جيداً ، وإلا تعذر علينا فهم المُراد منها تماماً، وعندئذ نجد ما سميناه "منفذ العناية الإلهية" ما هو في الواقع إلا منفذاً فتحه أمامنا الشيطان لكي يحولنا عن طريق الطاعة المقدسة، 

فالظروف المُحيطة كالمحركات والعوامل الداخلية فينا، يجب أن توزن في مقادس العلي ويُحكم عليها في نور كلمته تعالى لئلا تقودنا إلى ارتكاب متن الشطط والضلالة، ولنا في يونان النبي المَثَل الكافي والعبرة البالغة،
 فقد وجد سفينة على أتم استعداد للذهاب إلى ترشيش. وقد ظن يونان أن العناية الإلهية هي التي وفقت له بهذا الظرف المناسبة، ولكن لو كان يونان في شركة قوية مع الله لما احتاج إلى سفينة قط.

ومُجمل القول إن كلمة الله هي المحك الوحيد والمقياس الكامل لكل شيء. لظروفنا الخارجية ولتصوراتنا وأميالنا ورغائبنا وشعورنا، كما للمحركات والمؤثرات الداخلية فينا، الكل يجب أن يوضع تحت نور الكتاب المقدس الباهر للفحص والحكم بكل تأنٍ وتدقيق، وهذا هو طريق الأمان الحقيقي والسلام والبركة لكل فرد من أولاد الله.

وربما يعترض البعض على ذلك ويقول إننا لا ننتظر أن نجد من بين آيات الكتاب المقدس ما ينطبق حرفياً على جميع حركاتنا وما يصح أن يرشدنا في مختلف تفصيلات حياتنا اليومية التي لا تُحصى، وربما حقيقة لا نجد نصاً صريحاً ينطبق على كل حالة، 
ولكن توجد مبادئ أساسية عظيمة في الكتاب المقدس، إذا راعاها الإنسان بأمانة واتبعها تماماً استطاع 
أن يجد فيها إرشاداً إلهياً 
كافياً رغماً عن عدم وجود نص صريح يتعلق بهذا الخصوص.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*رؤيا يسوع المسيح




رأيت في نصف النهار في الطريق .. نورًا من السماء أفضل من لمعان الشمس ... من ثمَّ .. لم أكن مُعاندًا للرؤيا السماوية ( أع 26: 13 - 19)
إن الإيمان بيسوع المسيح يستطيع أن يغيِّر الحياة مهما كان نوعها. يقول البعض ممن لا يؤمنون بإمكانية تغيير الأخلاق فجائيًا، أن التغيير الذي حدث في شاول الطرسوسي لم يكن سوى العمل الذي كان يعمل فيه تدريجيًا منذ أن حرس ملابس الشهود أثناء رجم استفانوس. ومن الغريب أنه يُخيَّل لهؤلاء أنهم يعرفون عن تاريخ اهتداء بولس أكثر مما يعرفه هو عن نفسه، لأن التغيير في نظر بولس لم يكن عملية تدريجية ولكنه كان فجائيًا، فقد ترك أورشليم مُضطهدًا قاسيًا ينفث تهددًا وقتلاً على أتباع الناصري ظنًا منه بأن يسوع ما هو سوى مجدِّف ومُضِّل، وما تلاميذه سوى حشرات سامة مؤذية 
يجب مُلاشتها من الوجود، 
ولكنه دخل دمشق تلميذًا وديعًا مطيعًا لهذا المسيح.

 فلم يكن تغييره إذًا عملية باطنية أخذت تهدم بالتدريج أساسات حياته الأولى، بل كان أشبه شيء بالانفجار الفجائي.

وما الذي أحدث هذا؟ 
ماذا حدث في طريق دمشق بينما كانت تسطع شمس منتصف النهار اللامعة؟ رؤيا يسوع المسيح، فقد غمره يقين كامل بأن نفس ذلك الشخص الذي كان يظنه مُضلاً، وأن صلبه كان عين الصواب، هو حي في المجد وها هو الآن يعلن نفسه له. هذا الحق قضى على ماضيه قضاءً مُبرمًا،
 جعله يقف مرتعبًا ومذهولاً كشخص يرى بعينيه انهيار بيته من أساساته. لقد أخضع نفسه للرؤيا، استسلم لها عن وعي وصحو بدون أقل معارضة. لهذا يقول: «من ثمَّ ... لم أكن مُعاندًا للرؤيا السماوية» ( أع 26: 19 ).

إن الرؤيا التي غيَّرت بولس هي في متناول كل شخص، ومن الخطأ أن نتصوَّر أن جوهرها كان النور المعجزي الذي سطع على عيني الرسول، إذ يتكلم عنها بنفسه بعبارات أخرى قائلاً: «سَرَّ الله .. أن يُعلن ابنه فيَّ» ( غل 1: 15 ، 16). وهذه الرؤيا الباطنية في كل كمالها وعذوبتها وقوتها مُقدمة لكل فرد. وفي الحقيقة إن عين الإيمان لا تقل في إدراكها للرؤى عن العين الطبيعية إن لم تكن تزيد ( لو 16: 31 ). والمسيح مُعلن لك كما أُعلن لبولس بالتمام، ويمكن لهذا الإعلان أن يغيِّر حياتك تغييرًا كُليًا كما غيَّر حياة شاول،
 ولكن الحاجة الماسة ليست إلى الإعلان فقط،
 بل إلى الإرادة الخاضعة التي تقبله.
 ليست إلى الرؤيا السماوية في ذاتها بل إطاعة الرؤيا. 
فيا ليتك تطيع!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*أبيجايل وكلمات الحكمة






الرب يصنع لسيدي بيتًا أمينًا، لأن سيدي يحارب حروب الرب... نفس سيدي لتكن محزومة في حُزمة الحياة مع الرب إلهك ( 1صم 25: 28 ، 29)
كانت أنانية نابال هي الشِراك التي بسطها الشيطان ليؤخَذ بها داود. أما أبيجايل فكانت هي الأداة التي استخدمها الله لينقذه من هذه الشِراك.

وجيد أن يكتشف رجل الله طرق الشيطان، ولكي يتمكن من ذلك، عليه أن يُكثر من الوجود في محضر الله، إذ هناك فقط يستطيع أن يجد الإرشاد والقوة الروحية التي تمكِّنه من التعامل مع مثل هذا العدو. ولكن عندما يقِّل اختلاؤنا بالرب وتخمد جذوة الشركة المقدسة، تنصرف أذهاننا إلى النظر في إهانة الآخرين لنا. وهذا نفس ما حدث لداود،
 فلو فكَّر في الأمر بهدوء أمام الرب، ما كنا نسمعه يقول: «ليتقلَّد كل واحد منكم سيفه»، ولكان قد مضى في طريقه، تاركًا نابال وشأنه.

إن الإيمان يخلع على الشخصية كرامة حقيقية، ويعطيها سموًا فوق كل الظروف الخاصة بهذا المشهد المؤقت.
 فأولئك الذين عرفوا أنهم غرباء ونُزلاء، سيتذكَّرون أن كلاً من أفراح هذه الحياة وأحزانها سريعة الزوال، وبالتالي فإنهم لن يتأثروا بهذه أو بتلك. إذ إن كل شيء ههنا مكتوب عليه هذه الكلمة ”زائل“. ولذلك يجب على رجل الإيمان أن ينظر إلى ما فوق وإلى ما هو قدام.

وإننا من الصعب أن نجد كلامًا مؤثرًا مثل ذاك الذي ورد في خطاب أبيجايل المذكور في 1صموئيل25: 24- 31، فإن كل كلمة قد أُعدت لهز أوتار القلب. فأبيجايل تبيِّن في هذا الخطاب خطأ داود عند طلب الانتقام لنفسه، كما تُظهر ضعف وحماقة مَنْ يريد الانتقام من داود، وتُذكِّر داود بمهمته السامية وهي محاربة حروب الرب.
 ولا شك أن هذا استحضر لقلبه الظروف التي لاقته فيها أبيجايل وهي أنه اندفع ليحارب حروبه هو الشخصية. والنقطة المهمة في هذا الخطاب البليغ، هي الإشارة المتكررة للمستقبل (ع28- 30). فكل هذه الإشارات المجيدة لمستقبل داود وبركاته المُقبلة، كان من شأنها أن تسحب قلبه بعيدًا عن آلامه وأحزانه الحاضرة، فالبيت الأمين وحُزمة الحياة والمملكة، هي أفضل جدًا من كل قطعان وممتلكات نابال.
 وإذ رأى داود كل هذه الأمجاد، استطاع بكل اقتناع أن يترك نابال لنصيبه ويترك نصيبه له، لأنه بالنسبة لوارث المملكة، فإنه قليلاً من الغنم ليست لها أية جاذبية. 
والشخص الذي أدرك أن على رأسه دُهن مَسحة الرب، يستطيع بسهولة أن يسمو فوق المنظور.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*كخاتمٍ على قلبك




اجعلني كخاتمٍ على قلبك، كخاتمٍ على ساعدك. لأن المحبة قوية كالموت. الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية. لهيبُها لهيبُ نارِ لظى الرب ( نش 8: 6 )
كم هو مُبهج ومُلّذ للقلب المُحب للمسيح أن يدرك المكانة التي له في قلب وعواطف الحبيب، إذ ليس شيء مُضرًا ومُعطلاً للحياة المسيحية مثل الشك أو عدم اليقين بما لنا من محبة وإعزاز في قلب المسيح.
 إن الخاتم (أو الختم ٍseal) على القلب (مركز المحبة)، وعلى الساعد (مركز القوة)، هما بمثابة عهد أو ضمان إلهي بأن لنا كل محبة المسيح وكل قوته «شدة قوته»، وليس شيء أقل من ذلك يُريح ويُرضي العروس ويُشبعها.

 إنها تعرف جيدًا أن الختم الذي يضمن سلامتها الحاضرة والأبدية، هما على قلبه وعلى ساعده، ومتى كانت للمؤمن هذه المعرفة، فإنه يستطيع أن يقول: «مَن سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟ ... فإني مُتيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة، ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات، ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة، ولا عُلو ولا عُمق، ولا خليقة أخرى، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا» ( رو 8: 35 - 39).

والروح القدس هو الختم الإلهي الذي يؤكد لنا بأننا صِرنا لله إلى الأبد «إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعدِ القدوس، الذي هو عُربون ميراثنا، لفداء المقتنى، لمدح مجده .... روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء» ( رو 8: 35 - 39).

والعروس تثق في محبة الحبيب التي استطاعت أن تواجه الموت «لأن المحبة قوية كالموت»، فإنه «ليس لأحد حُبٌ أعظم من هذا: أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه» ( يو 15: 13 )، وهذا ما عمله ابن الله، ومحبته دائمة وأبدية، فإنها لن تنتهي أو تتعطل لأننا على قلبه، كما أنه لن يكف عن خدمتنا لأننا على ساعده، وأسماؤنا منقوشة كما على الصُدرة التي كانت على «قلب هارون».
 ومنقوشة أيضًا على حجري الجزع الموضوعين على كتفه «كنقشِ الخاتم كُل واحدٍ على اسمهِ تكون للإثنى عشر سبطًا» ( خر 28: 21 ).

 إن هذا يُرينا بكل وضوح أن أسماءنا لن تُمحى من أمامه، ولا شيء يستطيع أن يزعزع القديسين من مكانهم أو مقامهم السامي إذ هم غرض محبة وخدمة المسيح «هوذا على كفيَّ نقشتك» ( إش 49: 16 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*في وقتـه





"فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصد في وقته إن كنا لا نكِّل"
(غلا6: 9)
إن واجبنا كأبناء الآب الصالح الذي يُشرق شمسه على الجميع ويرسل مطره للجميع، أشراراً وصالحين (مت 5: 45 ) 
أن نفعل الخير للجميع كل حين تابعين خطوات سيدنا الذي "جال يصنع خيراً" كل أيام حياته فوق الأرض.

وإن كنا لا نأخذ أجرة عاجلة فلا نفشل بل لنثابر على فعل الخير لمحبتنا للخير نفسه بحسب الحياة الجديدة التي بها صرنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية أيضاً. على أن الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملنا وتعب محبتنا وخدمتنا (عب 6: 10 ) بل لا بد وأن يكافئنا وإن طال الأمد "كأس ماء بارد .. لا يضيع أجره" (عب 6: 10 ) .

عمل مردخاى الخير فأنقذ حياة الملك ولم يحصد شيئاً. ولكن الحصاد كان مخزوناً ليُعطـَى له في وقته "في تلك الليلة طار نوم الملك". لقد نضج الحصاد في ذات الليلة التي دبر فيها الأعداء مؤامرة دنيئة لصلب مردخاى، وعوضاً عن الخشبة التي ارتفاعها خمسون ذراعاً، ركب مردخاى فرس الملك ونودى أمامه "هكذا يُصنع للرجل الذي يُسّر الملك (والحقيقة الذي يُسّر الله) بأن يكرمه".

ويوسف عمل الخير دائماً وأرضى الله في السر وفى العلن، ولكن عوضاً عن الحصاد كان السجن "آذوا بالقيد رجليه. في الحديد دخلت نفسه" (مز 105: 18 ) وظن أن وقت الحصاد قد جاء بعد أن أسدى معروفاً إلى ساقي الملك، ولكن ذلك الساقي لم يذكره بل نسيه (مز 105: 18 ) ولم يكن ذلك بدون علم الله طبعاً، بل بترتيبه الحكيم. وفى الوقت المناسب أسرعوا بيوسف من السجن إلى الملك فكان حصاداً وافراً عظيماً.

يقول الحكيم "إرمِ خبزك على وجه المياه، فإنك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة" (جا 11: 1 ) .
 هذه الأيام الكثيرة، إن كانت مجهولة عندنا لكنها معدودة عند الرب لأنه حتم بالأوقات المعينة (جا 11: 1 ) .

"اتكل على الرب وافعل الخير. اسكن الأرض وارع الأمانة وتلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك" (مز 37: 3 ) .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*حَمَل..نعم .. وأسد أيضًا!




هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذي من سبط يهوذا، أصل داود، ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة. ورأيت ... خروفٌ قائمٌ كأنه مذبوحٌ ( رؤ 5: 5 ، 6)
من أجمل التشبيهات التصويرية التي للمسيح في كِلا العهدين: القديم والجديد، هو تصوير الحَمَل. نعم، فهو بالحقيقة «حَمَل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» ( يو 1: 29 ). فمنذ الذبيحة الحيوانية التي كسى الله بها عُري آدم وحواء، بعد السقوط في الجنة، في أول سفر التكوين (تك3)، وحتى عُرس الحَمَل في آخر سفر الرؤيا (رؤ19)، بطول الكتاب المقدس وعرضه، سُداه ولُحمته؛ فداء الله للإنسان من خلال موت المسيح على الصليب وتشبيهه كالحَمَل، مرورًا بالذبائح الموسوية وما قبلها، وخروف الفصح حتى أحداث الصليب نفسها حيث فصحنا المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا ( 1كو 5: 7 )، هو الحَمَل؛ «حَمَل الله» ( يو 1: 36 ).

والشيء الرائع أنه رغمًا عن أن سفر الرؤيا لا يكلمنا عن اتضاع المسيح بل عن مجده، لا عن مجيئه الأول إلى العالم بل عن مجيئه الثاني، لا عن وداعته بل عن سلطانه، لا عن نعمته بل عن نقمته، 
فإنه لا يغفل أن يؤكد لنا ذات الصورة التي تسبي قلوبنا كمؤمنين: صورة الحَمَل، فيذكرها 28 مرة في السفر كله.

إلا أنه للتوكيد على عظمة وتفرُّد هذا الشخص، وللتركيز على المجد والقوة اللذين سيميزان ظهوره العتيد في مجيئه الثاني إلى العالم، فإنه يضع أمامنا صورة بديعة للمسيح كالأسد جنبًا إلى جنب مع صورته كالحَمَل في ذات السفر، بل وفي ذات الأصحاح، 
وفي عددين متتاليين بدون فاصل ( رؤ 5: 5 ، 6).

نعم، فالحَمَل هو الأسد! 
والخروف المذبوح على الصليب كان هناك هو نفسه الأسد (يمكن قراءة مزمور22: 1 هكذا: ”بعيدًا عن خلاصي عن كلام زئيري“).

إنه الحَمَل في وداعته وتواضعه، في تسليمه وخضوعه. نعم .. لكنه في الوقت نفسه، وفي المشهد نفسه (سواء مشهد موته أو مشهد مجده) هو الأسد في سلطانه وقوته، في مجده وانتقامه.

ومن الجميل أن ينفرد سفر الرؤيا بهذه البانوراما البديعة: تصوير الحَمَل والأسد في آنٍ واحد.
 فهو سفر النهايات، وحقًا فيه تتم كل النبوات حيث نقرأ عن جرو الأسد ( تك 49: 9 ، 10)، وحتى آخر الزمان.

وإن كان غضب الخروف (أو الحَمَل) مُرعبًا يوم انتقامه من أعدائه ( رؤ 6: 16 ، 17)، 
فكم وكم يكون غضب الأسد إذًا؟!! 
هذا ما سيراه العالم ليس بعد وقت طويل! 
عندما ستراه الأرض في كرسيه الرفيع.
 له كل المجد والسجود.
*​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه دسمه بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه دسمه بجد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يامامتى الغالية لتشجيع حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*الغيرة من الأشرار!
*
*




غِرت من المتكبرين، إذ رأيتُ سلامة الأشرار ( مز 73: 3 )
ليست المشكلة أن آساف قال: «غِرت»، فأحيانًا تكون الغيرة مطلوبة «حسنة هي الغيرة في الحُسنَى كل حين» ( غل 4: 18 )، لكن المأساة حقًا هي أنه غار من الأشرار ( مز 37: 1 ). يا له من أمر مُحزن، أن أحد المدعوين لمجد الله، يغار من الذين يقاومهم الله! وأن أحد الأنبياء الحكماء،
 يحسد الحمقى والأغبياء!

في سفر ملاخي، آخر أسفار العهد القديم، لدينا صورة مُحزنة لحالة الشعب، قد تساعدنا في فهم ما حدث مع آساف. يقول الرب لشعبه: «أقوالكم اشتدت عليَّ، قال الرب. وقلتم: ماذا قلنا عليك؟ قلتُم: عبادة الله باطلة، وما المنفعة من أننا حفظنا شعائره، وأننا سلكنا
 بالحزن قدام رب الجنود؟» ( ملا 3: 13 ، 14).

لقد غابت التقوى الحقيقية من هؤلاء القوم الراجعين من السبي، وحلَّت محلها مجرد صور التقوى المتنوعة. ولأن قلبهم كان ذاهبًا وراء كسبهم، فإنهم لم يجدوا أية منفعة مادية من عبادة الرب. لقد كانوا يحبون الرب، لا لذاته، بل لعطاياه. تمامًا كما قال الأشرار قبلهم للرب: «أبعُد عنا، وبمعرفة طُرقك لا نُسَر. مَن هو القدير حتى نعبده؟ وماذا ننتفع إن التمسناه؟» ( أي 21: 14 ، 15).

هذا أمر مُحزن عندما يصدر من الأمم الناسين الله، وأشد مرارة عندما يصدر من جماعة الراجعين من السبي، ولكن يا لفظاعة الأمر عندما يفكر آساف النبي والمرنم بهذا المنطق عينه! ونحن نفهم من سفر أيوب، أن هذا المنطق شيطاني، حيث قال الشيطان لله: «هل مجانًا يتقي أيوب الله؟
 أَ ليس أنك سيَّجت حوله وحول بيته وحول كل ما له .. 
ولكن ابسط يدك الآن ومُس كل ما له فإنه في وجهك يجدف عليك» ( أي 1: 9 - 11). 

وهذا المنطق الشيطاني الذي تكلم به الشيطان أمام الحضرة الإلهية، هو الذي يهمس به في أذن وعقل التقي المتألم: ما فائدة تقواك واتكالك على الله؟ ويبدو أن همسات الشيطان أصابت آساف في الصميم.

هذا هو قلب المشكلة مع آساف، بل قُل إنها مشكلة القلب. فلقد قال الحكيم: «لا يحسدن قلبك الخاطئين، بل كُن في مخافة الرب اليوم كله» ( أم 23: 17 )، لكن قلب آساف هنا حسدهم، وكادت تقع المصيبة الكبرى. 
 وهذا كله يجعلنا نعطي اهتمامًا أحرى لقول الوحي المقدس: «فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، 
لأن منه مخارج الحياة» ( أم 4: 23 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنا آتي سريعًا
*
*




ها أنا آتي سريعًا. طوبى لمَن يحفظ أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب ( رؤ 22: 7 )
ها قد أوشك العام على الانتهاء، وقد اقتطعنا مرحلة أخرى من مراحل طريقنا إلى «ميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل»، وأخذنا نؤرِّخ زمنًا آخر في طريق الغربة.
 لذلك نحسن صنعًا،
 لو ذكَّرنا بعضنا بعضًا بما سجله الروح القدس على لسان يعقوب في يومه «إن مجيء الرب قد اقترب»( يع 5: 8 ).

لقد أحب المسيح كنيسته وبذل نفسه لأجلها، وأعلن في آخر رسائله من السماء قائلاً: «أنا آتي سريعًا».

ومن المفهوم والملحوظ أن الرب لم يحدد تاريخًا ما، بل قال فقط: «أنا أمضي لأُعد لكم مكانًا» و«آتي أيضًا». وقد ظلت الفترة بين ذهابه إلى هناك وبين مجيئه الثاني، هذه السنوات الطويلة، ونحن لا نزال نتوقع إتمام قصده في دعوة عروسه السماوية. لكن إذا كان مجيئه قد وُضع أمام تلاميذه في ذلك اليوم لكي يشجع قلوبهم ويسندهم،
 فكم بالحري هو أكثر بركة لنا اليوم!

فهل قلوبنا على اتفاق مع أشواق قلب الرب؟ هل نحن «منتظرون» فعلاً؟ «هذا وإنكم عارفون الوقت إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم. فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا. قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار، فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور».

هذه تذكارات هامة يحسن بنا أن نعيرها اهتمامًا، وهي إنهاض لهمة نفوسنا في وسط ظلمة الارتداد المتزايدة، التي أصبحت تسود المسيحية. إذ حينما يعمل الروح القدس، 
فالضمير والقلب يوجدان تحت الاقتناع بالخطأ بطريقة تنشئ توبة بلا ندامة، وحزنًا يؤتي ثمره بحسب الله ( 2كو 7: 9 - 11)، والأمر الثاني أن تطلب النفوس إرشاد الله بحسب كلمته التي تكون قد أُهملت وأُغفلت ( 2أخ 34: 15 ).

وإذ نتطلع إلى بزوغ كوكب الصبح، راجين إشراقه، لنسأل ذواتنا: هل امتلك ذلك الكوكب قلوبنا من الآن؟ ( 2بط 1: 19 ).

وأخيرًا، نتوسل إلى القارئ العزيز أن يقرأ ما جاء في 1تسالونيكي5: 1- 11 خاصًا بالحماية والملجأ المبارك ضد روح العالم، حتى بالأكثر تتشدد نفوسنا في أزمنة الانحراف الروحي عن الحق.
 وليتنا نفرح في أيامنا القلائل بربنا العزيز، منتظرين قدومه إلينا لكي يأخذنا من مشهد هذا العالم المملوء بالظلام والدنَس، مُتذكرين القول:
 « ليست هذه هي الراحة» ( مي 2: 10 ). 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وجبة لذيذة


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> وجبة لذيذة


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شاول الطرسوسي أول الخطاة




صادقة هي الكلمة ومُستحقة كل قبول: أن المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلِّص الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا ( 1تي 1: 15 )
عند قراءتنا 1تيموثاوس1: 15 لا يجب أن ننشغل بأفكار الإنسان بل بتصريحات الله،
 وهذه التصريحات تنص على أن بولس كان أول الخطاة؛ ذلك الوصف الذي لم يُطلَّق على أحد غيره.

 صحيح أن كل قلب متضع يشعر بل يَعتبر أنه أنجس وأشرّ قلب، ولكن ليس هذا هو المقصود هنا لأن الروح القدس لا يعلن إلا عن بولس وحده أنه أول الخطاة، ولا يجب أن نُضعف البتة من قوة وفائدة هذه الحقيقة نظرًا لأن الوحي دوَّنها لنا بقلم بولس نفسه، بل ينبغي أن نعتبر أن بولس كان أول الخطاة حقيقةً، فمهما بلغ شر أي إنسان، فبولس يستطيع أن يقول: ”أنا الفائق في هذا المضمار“. 

بل مهما بلغت درجة سقوطه وانحطاطه فإنه يسمع صوتًا صاعدًا إلى أذنيه من هوة أعمق يناديه “أنا الأوَّل”. ولا يمكن أن يكون هناك أولان وإلا كان الوحي قد قال إنه “من أوائل الخطاة” وليس «أول الخطاة».

ولكن لنتأمل في غرض الله من معاملاته مع أول الخطاة هذا «لكنني لهذا رُحمت: ليُظهر يسوع المسيح فيَّ أنا أولاً كل أناةٍ، مِثالاً للعتيدين أن يُؤمنوا به للحياة الأبدية» (ع16).

فأول الخطاة موجود في السماء الآن، ولكن كيف تسنى له الوصول إلى هناك؟
 بدم يسوع وحده، وفضلاً عن ذلك فهو عيِّنة المُخلَّصين الذي يتطلع إليه الجميع ليروا فيه كيفية الخلاص، لأنه كما خَلُص رأس الخطاة، هكذا يمكن أن يَخلُص مَن هم أقل منه خطية على نفس الطريقة. والنعمة التي أدركته لا بد أنها تستطيع أن تدرك الجميع، والدم الذي استطاع أن يُطهر أول الخطاة لا بد أنه يقوى على تطهير الجميع، لذلك يستطيع بولس أن يقول لأشرّ الخطاة الموجودين تحت القبة الزرقاء ”أنا أول الخطاة ولكنني رُحمْتُ، فانظروا فِيَّ مثال أناة المسيح“،
 فلا يوجد خاطئ على حافة جهنم مهما كانت درجة شره أبعد من أن تصل إليه محبة الله، أو دم المسيح،
 أو شهادة الروح القدس.
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يخليكى لينا..*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميل خالص*
*ميرسى على تعبك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 ديسمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *جميل خالص*
> *ميرسى على تعبك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*معنى التوبة وأهميتها




أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا. وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئاً ليس في محله ( لو 23: 41 )

ما هي التوبة؟
 التوبة هي الحكم على الذات وتاريخها، هي هدم صروح البر الذاتي من أساسها، هي اكتشاف خرابنا وإفلاسنا التام، هي الشعور بإثمنا وجُرمنا شعوراً ناشئاً من فعل الروح القدس وكلمة الله في القلب والضمير، هي الحزن القلبي على الخطية وبُغضها البُغض الشديد.

ونحن نخاف كثيراً أن يُغض النظر عن التوبة في كثير من تعليمنا وتبشيرنا، نخاف أن ننسى أن "الله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا" حباً في تسهيل خبر البشارة وجعله بسيطاً، إن الخاطئ يجب أن يأتي إلى الشعور بخطيته وذنبه وهلاكه واستحقاقه جهنم إلى أبد الآبدين، يجب أن يشعر أن الخطية مُريعة جداً في نظر الله، مُريعة لدرجة أنه لم يمكن التكفير عنها بأقل من موت المسيح، ومُريعة لدرجة أن الذي يموت وخطاياه غير مغفورة، لا بد أن يُدان ويبقى إلى الأبد في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت.

تأملوا في قضية اللص التائب على الصليب. اصغوا إلى كلماته "أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا".

 لقد شعر أنه محكوم عليه بالعدل، وأنه إنما يحصد استحقاق ما فعل، هذا هو الشعور بالذنب والحكم على الذات وأعمالها، وهي مقدمة الرجوع إلى الله والواسطة التي بها نستطيع أن نتمتع بخلاصه.

فالتوبة لازمة وأعمقها أفضلها، جيد للمحراث أن يتوغل في الأرض ويقلِّب تربتها ويشق فيها خطوطاً عميقة لتتأصل فيها بذار كلمة الله، 
ونحن واثقون أنه كلما تعمقنا في معرفة خرابنا الأبدي، كلما ازداد تمتعنا ببر الله الذي بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون.

على أنه يجب أن نفهم جيداً أن التوبة ليست هي عمل هذا الشيء أو ذاك، فماذا عمل اللص؟ وماذا كان يمكنه أن يعمل وهو لا يقدر أن يحرك يداً أو رجلاً؟ 
ومع ذلك كان تائباً وظهرت توبته في نبرات الحكم على الذات التي فاه بها، وهكذا يجب أن يكون دائماً الحكم على الخطية، حكماً سريعاً وعميقاً. ثم ماذا؟ ما هو الترتيب الإلهي؟
 "توبوا وارجعوا".

 يا له من ترتيب جميل!
 فاكتشاف الذات وخرابها أولاً، ثم اكتشاف الله وعلاجه، الشعور بفراغ النفس أولاً ثم الحصول على ملء المسيح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*المسيح.. مصدر القوة الوحيد




كما أن الغصن لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته إن لم يثبت في الكرمة، كذلك أنتم أيضًا إن لم تثبتوا فيَّ ( يو 15: 4 )
تأمل في عناقيد العنب المُدلاة من الغصن. أين وجد الغصن القوة لكي ينتج مثل هذه الثمار الرائعة؟ يقينًا ليس بواسطة مجهوداته، بل بمجرد ثباته في علاقة حية بالكرمة، التي ترسل بدورها عُصارة الحياة المُنعشة إلى الغصن فيُثمر.

 وهذا ما يحدث معنا كمؤمنين. فنحن بلا قوة في ذواتنا لنُثمر لله، وذلك حتى في وجود الطبيعة الجديدة التي تشتاق إلى ذلك الثمر المبارك. وكل مجهوداتنا الشخصية سعيًا وراء قوة في أنفسنا، تنتهي بالفشل والانكسار. 

ولكن عندما ندرك حقيقة أننا بلا قوة، ونكف تمامًا عن محاولات البحث عن قوة فينا، ونتحول بأنظارنا عن أنفسنا إلى الرب يسوع ونثبِّتها عليه، فإن القوة عندئذٍ ستتدفق من شخصه الكريم بالروح القدس وتهَبنا نُصرة على الخطية، ونُثمر في حياتنا ثمرًا يمجد الله، وتجلب لنا الفرح والسلام.

ولنا مثال آخر يوضح لنا الأمر ذاته، وذلك في سير بطرس على الماء في متى14: 28- 33، فلم تكن لبطرس أية قوة في ذاته ليمشي على الماء بكل تأكيد.

 ولكنه عندما ثبَّت عينيه على الرب، فإن الرب شدّده وأعطاه قوة إلهية خاصة أمكنه بها السير على الماء خطوة تلو الأخرى. ولكن، وللأسف، عندما تحولت عينا بطرس عن الرب، ابتدأ يغرق على الفور.

 فماذا فعل لحظتها؟ هل حاول أن يبحث عن قوة في نفسه؟

 كلا، لقد فعل الشيء الوحيد الذي يقدر عليه؛ صرخ إلى الرب لينقذه من الغَرَق. وفي الحال مدّ الرب يسوع يده وانتشله، وهذا عين ما يحدث معنا في حياتنا الروحية، إذ نحن لا نمتلك أية قوة في أنفسنا، ولكننا إذا ثبتنا أعيننا على الرب، وسرنا أمامه في النور، فإنه سوف يؤيدنا بالقوة؛ بالروح القدس لنسلك بما يمجده. 

وإن تحولت أعيننا عن الرب في لحظة ضعف وغفلة، علينا وقتها أن نصرخ إلى الرب طلبًا للمعونة، تمامًا كما فعل بطرس، وساعتها يتدخل الرب وينقذنا.

أحبائي .. دعونا لا ننسى أبدًا هذه الحقيقة الهامة: 
أن المسيح هو دائمًا وأبدًا العلاج الفعلي والعملي لكل ما يزعجنا ويتعبنا، وبدونه لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئًا (بحسب فكره ولمجده)، وكلما حفظنا أنفسنا بالقرب منه، ملتصقين به في شركة سرية عميقة معه،
 كلما اختبرنا النصرة والفرح والسلام، ذاك الذي بدونه لا نعرف معنى السلام أو الفرح الحقيقي.
*​


----------



## happy angel (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*المسيح.. مصدر القوة الوحيد
وجبه جميلة جدااا ياابنى
ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *المسيح.. مصدر القوة الوحيد
> وجبه جميلة جدااا ياابنى
> ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمشاركة حضرتك الطيبة
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*أهم سؤال





*
*لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداءً عن نفسه؟ ( مر 8: 36 ، 37)
لقد انقضى عام وابتدأ عام جديد من رحلة حياتنا فوق الأرض. وإننا نوّد أن نوجّه إلى القارئ العزيز في هذه المناسبة كلمات قليلة، راجين من إلهنا أن يقرنها بعمل روحه في ضمير وقلب كل واحد.

ولنبدأ بأهم سؤال وهو:

 هل تصالحت مع الله؟ 
هل قبلت الرب يسوع مخلصًا شخصيًا لك؟ هل تعلم أنك خاطئ وليس لك تبرير مُطلقًا أمام الله إلا على أساس موت وقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح؟ وهل تؤمن أن المسيح كان على الصليب حاملاً دينونة الخطايا لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية؟

إن كنت لم تحصل بعد على هذا اليقين فإننا نرجوك من أجل نفسك الخالدة أن لا تؤجل البت في أخطر موضوع يستحق منك الاهتمام باتخاذ قرار حاسم «لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداءً عن نفسه؟» ( مر 8: 36 ، 37).

 ليتك تتوب عن خطاياك الآن، وليتك تعترف أمام الله بعجزك عن إصلاح حالتك وتطلب منه الرحمة وهو لا بد يرحمك.

لقد أبقاك الله في الوجود، وأعطاك فرصة أخرى للتوبة، فلا تؤجل للغد.
 ها قد انقضى عام، وكثيرون ممن شاهدوا بدء العام الماضي قد غادروا الدنيا قبل نهايته، وأنت لا تعرف مقدار أيامك الباقية على الأرض. فاهرب لحياتك فإن الشيطان يخدعك بالتأجيل يومًا بعد يوم، وسنة بعد سنة،
 إلى أن تضيع منك الفرصة إلى الأبد.

إننا نرجوك الآن أن لا تترك هذا المقال حتى تتأكد من موقفك أمام الله وأن تقول بدون أدنى تردُّد: ”لقد خلصت“.

ولا ننسى أن نُذكِّر المؤمنين الأحباء بأن مرور الأعوام إنما يقرِّبنا إلى لحظة اللقاء المبارك مع ربنا. فيا ليت الصوت يرن في آذاننا عاليًا في أول هذا العام «هوذا العريس مُقبل، فاخرجن للقائه!» ( مت 25: 6 ). 
وعندئذٍ نمنطق أحقائنا، ونوقد سُرج شهادتنا، وننفض كل غبار عَلَق بنا من العالم، ونخرج لانتظار سيدنا قائلين من أعماق قلوبنا معًا: 
«آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع» ( رؤ 22: 20 ).*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2011)

*تسبحة الملائكة





وظهر بغتةً مع الملاك جمهورٌ من الجُند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة ( لو 2: 13 ، 14)
هذه التسبحة التي قيلت يوم ولادة المسيح تحتوي على معانِ روحية سامية مرتبطة بالابن الذي تجسَّد. وقد شبَّه البعض هذه التسبحة وكأن ثلاث فرق ملائكية سبَّحت:

الفرقة الأولى سبَّحت بالقول: «المجد لله في الأعالي» .. فلحين ولادة المسيح ظهر من الإنسان كل فشل، في كل الأدوار التي أُمتحن فيها، وانطبق على الجميع القول: «يا بني البشر، حتى متى يكون مجدي عارًا؟ حتى متى تحبون الباطل وتبتغون الكذب؟» ( مز 4: 2 )، فالإنسان حوَّل مجد الله إلى عار، إلى أن جاء المسيح وظهر على الأرض، فظهر ليس فقط المجد على الأرض، بل في الأعالي، في كل الخليقة، وفي أعلى أماكنها، واستطاع ذلك الإنسان الكامل الذي عاش على الأرض أن يمجد الله تمامًا، ولسان حاله «أنا مجَّدتك على الأرض» ( يو 17: 4 ).

الفرقة الثانية سبَّحت بالقول: «وعلى الأرض السلام» .. ويجب أن ندرك أن السلام على الأرض مرتبط برئيس السلام ربنا يسوع المسيح، ولكن بعد أن رُفض رئيس السلام من اليهود ومن الأمم ومن العالم أجمع، أصبح لا سلام على الأرض.

ومما تجدر ملاحظته أن الجموع التي استقبلت الرب يسوع بالهتاف والتهليل عندما دخل أورشليم، أُجبرت هذه الجموع ـ من الله ـ أن تنطق بهذه العبارة «مبارك الملك الآتي باسم الرب! سلامٌ في السماء ومجدٌ في الأعالي!» ( لو 19: 38 )، والرب بعد أيام قليلة من هذا الاستقبال رُفض من نفس هذه الجموع، فقالت لبيلاطس: «ليُصلَب!» ( مت 27: 22 )، وبذلك أصبح من المُحال أن يكون هناك سلام على الأرض بعد أن رُفض رئيس السلام. لكن السلام في السماء؛ ذلك السلام الذي صنعه الرب يسوع بدم صليبه، والذين يؤمنون به يُصبح لهم سلام مع الله. ولكن في يوم من الأيام سيجيء الرب مُستَعلنًا بالمجد والقوة ليُقيم ملكوت البر والسلام، كما تذكر المزامير والنبوات ( زك 9: 10 ؛ مز72: 7، 19؛ إش2: 4).

الفرقة الثالثة سبَّحت بالقول: «وبالناس المسرة» أو ”في الناس المسرة“ .. فالمسرة في الناس وليس في الملائكة، لأن ابن الله لم يصبح ملاكًا، لكن وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، مشتركًا معنا في اللحم والدم، وهذا هو البرهان الواضح على أن محبته وسروره في الإنسان الذي وُجد في الأرض وليس في الملائكة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2011)

*السلام في وقت التجربة




لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر... وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع ( في 4: 6 ،7)

توجد أربعة أشياء لازمة لإعطائنا السلام النفسي في وقت التجربة.

أولاً: اجعل ذهنك مستقراً على الرب واتكل عليه. "ذو الرأي الممكن تحفظه سالماً سالماً (أي في سلام تام) لأنه عليك متوكل" ( إش 26: 3 ).

ثانياً: كن متصلاً بالله دائماً بالصلاة. "لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتُعلم طلباتكم لدى الله. و سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع" ( في 4: 6 ،7).

ثالثاً: تأمل دائماً في كلمة الله. "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيَّ سلام. في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا: أنا قد غلبت العالم" ( يو 16: 33 ). "سلامة جزيلة (أو سلام جزيل) لمُحبِّي شريعتك، وليس لهم معثرةٌ" ( مز 119: 165 ) .. "لأن كل ما سبق فكُتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا، حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء" ( رو 15: 4 ).

رابعاً: أخضع إرادتك لله واعمل بحسب مشيئته في التجربة. "ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يُرى أنه للفرح بل للحزن. وأما أخيراً فيُعطي الذين يتدربون به ثمر بر للسلام" ( عب 12: 11 ). وهو أيضاً "لأجل المنفعة، لكي نشترك في قداسته" (ع10). وكلمة تأديب هنا تشمل كل ما يجري لتربية الولد بحسب الأصل اليوناني. 

ولنلاحظ الغاية العظيمة من كل هذا وهي أن نكون متشبهين بالله أكثر في البر والقداسة. وعندما نُخضع إرادتنا لله ونأتي إليه راغبين أن نتعلم وطالبين منه أن يكشف لنا عن سبب تلك التجارب، فإننا نتعلم الدرس بأكثر سرعة وسهولة. 

ولكن إذا سرنا بإرادة غير مُخضعة متشكين ومتذمرين وغير مستعدين للتعلم، فيضطر الله إلى مضاعفة التجربة حتى تأتي بالنتيجة المرجوّة.

وأخيراً لا ننسَ أنه وإن كان الله لا يزيل الأشواك سريعاً بل يسمح بأن تستمر وخزاتها لأنه يرى أن ذلك هو الأفضل لخير جزيل يقصده لنا، إلا أن نعمته تكفينا، وهو يسند النفس التي تخضع له وتسلم تسليماً تاماً.

 لنقرأ 2كورنثوس12: 7-10 ونرى كيف استطاع بولس أن يفتخر ويُسر فعلاً بالأشياء التي صلى مرة أن تفارقه وذلك لأنه بواسطتها اختبر نعمة المسيح المدعمة بطريقة أتم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

*أمامنا ما هو أفضل




أما سبيل الصديقين فكنورٍ مُشرقٍ، يتزايد ويُنير إلى النهار الكامل ( أم 4: 18 )
”أنا أظن أن هذا كان أسعد يوم في حياتك“ هكذا قالت لي إحدى الأخوات عندما أخبرتها أنني تعرفت على الرب يسوع المسيح في يوم الأحد الماضي، وقد كان جوابي لها: ”لا، إن أسعد يوم في حياتي هو اليوم“.

وكان سؤال الأخت لي مبنيًا على الفكرة الشائعة أنه عند التقابل مع الرب لأول مرة يشعر الشخص بموجة فرح فجائية تصل بسرعة إلى ذروتها ثم تتناقص تدريجيًا. 

ولكن الاختبار المسيحي الحقيقي هو أنه كلما كانت العيشة في الحياة الجديدة طويلة، والقلب يتحقق نتائجها ويتمتع بها، كلما زادت سعادة المؤمن وعظمت على مدى الأيام.

لما اقتنعت أولاً بذنبي وخطاياي، لم أشعر بعظمة خلاصي بواسطة الإيمان بالمسيح. ولكن في يوم الأحد التالي وُضعت أمامي شهادة من لوقا15 عرفَتني كيف أنني مثل الابن الضال كنت بعيدًا، وكيف أنني مثله قد قُبلت ثانيًا على مبدأ النعمة، وبُوركت من الله الآب. حينئذٍ اغرورقت عيناي بدموع السعادة.

هذا الاختبار المذكور آنفًا يعود إلى ذاكرتي بعد سنوات عديدة كما لو كان قد حصل بالأمس فقط. وكلما تقدم بي السن ورأيت كيف أن الشبان يسهل التغرير بهم، وكيف يسقطون كثيرًا في الطرق الشريرة، يقوى عندي الشعور بصلاح الرب من نحوي في تلك الأيام المبكرة.
إني أبارك الله من أجل الإنجيل الذي قبلته بالإيمان مُعطيًا إياي معرفة يسوع المسيح الذي هو مصدر ومنبع فرح نفسي المتزايد. على أن ذلك اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، والذي لا أنساه رغم تقادمه، لم يكن هو أسعد أيام حياتي.
 فإنه من ذلك اليوم كانت لي أيام كثيرة وكثيرة جدًا أسعد منه، لأن الفرح في الرب دائمًا يكثر ويغزر.

لو كان أول يوم من أيام حياتي المسيحية هو أسعدها، لكانت سعادتي العُظمى الآن بعيدًا جدًا خلفي. لكن أعمق أفراحي وأغزر بركاتي لا تزال أمامي. 
لقد تثبَّت رجائي على ربنا الآتي وعلى مكاني في بيت الآب، حيث لا خطية ولا ويل هناك، وحيث ربوات من المفديين بالدم سينظرون وجه الحَمَل، وسيجدون في تسبيحه لذة غير منقطعة.

أعزائي .. أمامنا ما هو أفضل. ولا بد أن الأمر يكون كذلك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2011)

*التعزية في الضيقات




مباركٌ الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية، الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقتنا ( 2كو 1: 3 ، 4)
موضوع الصلاة الذي في افتتاحية الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس، هو الطلبة من أجل التعزية في الضيقات والشدائد، وهنا يستخدم الرسول بولس ثلاثة ألقاب لله، مجرد ذكرها يجلب للمتضايقين والذين في الشدائد، التشجيع والتعزية.

(1) أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح: حينما يرتبط اسم إنسان بالله، فهو يرتبط بالعهد الذي قطعه الله معه. وفي العدد الذي أمامنا، يرتبط اسم الله باسم «ربنا يسوع المسيح». وكما نعلم جميعًا أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو "وسيط العهد الجديد وضامنه"، كما أنه مستودع مواعيد الله. فكل مواعيد الله للمؤمنين، مهما كانت عظمتها وغناها، صارت لنا من خلاله، إذ «مهما كانت مواعيد الله، فهو فيه النَعم وفيه الآمين لمجد الله بواسطتنا» ( 2كو 1: 20 ). ويا لها من تعزية لنا في وسط الضيقات، أن نعلم أن كل مواعيد الله في الكتاب المقدس هي مضمونة في شخص المسيح ـ تبارك اسمه.

(2) أبو الرأفة: كلمة «أبو» تعني مصدر الشيء وأصله. ولقد قيل عن الله إنه «كثير الرحمة» ( مز 86: 5 )، ولكن كلمة "أبو" تلقي بُعدًا أعمق على معنى "الرأفة"، فهي تُعلن بأكثر وضوح أن الرأفة ليست مجرد صفة من صفات الله، ولكنها جزء لا يتجزأ من طبيعته. وأي رأفة أكثر من تلك التي صارت لنا في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، فهو الإعلان الكامل عن رأفة الله التي صارت من نصيبنا، فنحن قد صرنا مَعَرضًا لإعلان رأفة الله، لكي يتم فينا القول: «أرحم مَنْ أرحم، وأتراءف على مَنْ أتراءف» ( رو 9: 15 )، ولا شك أن كل قديس وهو يجتاز في ضيقة، يحتاج أن يختبر الله كمَنْ هو «أبو الرأفة».

(3) إله كل تعزية: هذا بالمقارنة مع الآلهة الوثنية التي عرفها الكورنثيون من قبل، فهي آلهة قاسية بكماء ( 1كو 12: 2 )، ولكن ما أعظمه إلهًا قال عن نفسه، وهو يخاطب شعبه: «كإنسان تعزيه أُمه هكذا أعزيكم أنا»، «فتَرضعُون، وعلى الأيدي تُحملون وعلى الركبتين تُدلَّلون» ( إش 66: 12 ، 13). 
وحقًا ما أحوجنا في الضيقات إلى مَنْ يجلب التعزية إلى قلوبنا المتألمة. وما أروع وأرق هذا المشهد حينما نرى طفلاً باكيًا، يبحث عن صدر أمه الحنون،
 تحمله وتطمئنه وتهدئ من روعه!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2011)

*هابيل وأخنوخ ونوح




بالإيمان قدَّم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين ... بالإيمان نُقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت .. بالإيمان نوح .. بنى فلكًا لخلاص بيته ( عب 11: 4 - 7)
إن هابيل يشهد عن ذبيحة الإيمان وسجود الإيمان المقبولين دائمًا، بينما يشهد أخنوخ عن سلوك الإيمان ونُصرته، وهو السلوك الذي يسمو فوق الخطية والموت إلى شركة مع الله القدوس الذي هو رب الحياة.
 أما إيمان نوح فله شهادة من نوع آخر، فهو قد وجد نعمة ـ وهذه أول مرة تَرِد فيها هذه الكلمة في الكتاب ـ في عيني الرب ( تك 6: 8 ). فقد أعلن له الله دينونة العالم بالطوفان، وإذ خاف، ليس خوف الفزع، بل خوف الاحترام والاتضاع والارتعاد من هول الدينونة الآتية، ومن رحمة الله المتنازلة من نحوه، أطاع وبنى الفلك.
 وإن عنصر التوبة الحقيقية كان كامنًا في ذلك الخوف كما هو الحال دائمًا مع الإيمان الصحيح. وبإيمانه لم يخلِّص نفسه فقط، بل وأهل بيته أيضًا.

وإن هابيل وأخنوخ ونوح هم رمز مثلث للمسيح له المجد من جهة، وللمؤمن من جهة أخرى.
 فيسوع هو الصدّيق أو البار الحقيقي، الراعي والحَمَل، الشهيد والشاهد الأمين. هو الذي قُتل وذاق الموت لأنه كان قدوسًا وإخوته كانوا أشرارًا.
 ولكن يسوع الذي مات هو أيضًا مثل أخنوخ الذي بعد سلوكه وسيره مع الله أُخذ إلى الدوائر السماوية وهو الآن يحيا لله. كذلك يسوع هو مثل نوح الذي يُخلِّص أهل بيته حتى لا تصلهم دينونة الخطاة الفجار ولكنهم يسكنون آمنين في ستر العلي وفي ظل القدير يبيتون.

وإن كان لنا نحن إيمان هابيل في حَمَل الله، فإن تاريخ حياتنا وموتنا يمكن أن يتلخَّص في تاريخ هابيل؛ خاطئ سجد السجود الحقيقي وقُبل ودخل السماء بالإيمان بدم الكفارة. 

وإن سمح الله لنا باستمرار حياتنا على الأرض، فإننا كأخنوخ نسير مع الله الذي هو نورنا وقوتنا وتعزيتنا وفرحنا. وإذ نسير معه نُرضيه بغض النظر عن جميع نقائصنا وتقصيراتنا، وسيرتنا تكون في السماء، وتكون أشواقنا جميعها متجهة إلى بيت النور في الأعالي، وعندما يأتي المسيح نؤخذ إلى فوق بالقوة الإلهية ونُنقَذ في لحظة وطرفة عين من تجارب الأرض وعبودية الموت، وإذ نتطلع مثل نوح إلى تتميم الكلمة النبوية، وإذ نكون ممتلكين في أنفسنا البر الذي بالإيمان، 
نشهد وننادي للعالم:
 اهربوا من الغضب الآتي. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2011)

*النور حلو





النور حلوٌ، وخيرٌ للعينين أن تنظرا الشمس ( جا 11: 7 )
أيها الأحباء:
 لقد دُعينا من «الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب» ( 1بط 2: 9 )، وإنه لمن امتيازنا أن «نسلك في النور»، وضياء الله هو الجو الذي يُحيط بنا كل يوم، 
وظلمة مصر الدامسة حولنا ولكننا نُقيم في جاسان ولنا نورٌ في مساكننا ( خر 10: 23 ).

في الإيمان نحن نتبع الرب يسوع ولذلك نحن لا نمشي في الظلمة بل لنا نور الحياة ( يو 8: 12 ).
 من السماء يشرق علينا يسوع المسيح، وأعين إيماننا ترى وجهه «كالشمس حين تُضيء في قوتها». 
وبينما نحن نؤدي أعمالنا اليومية يشرق في قلوبنا نور السماء، ومعرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح تُرسل أشعتها المضيئة وسط الظلمة المحيطة ( 2كو 4: 6 ). حقًا هذا «النور حلو» ومُفرح للقلب المُتعَب والنفس المُثقلة.

وأكثر من ذلك «كنا قبلاً ظلمة، وأما الآن فنورٌ في الرب»، ومسؤوليتنا أن نسلك «كأبناء نور» ( أف 5: 8 )، ولنا أن نختار الطريق الذي لا تحجب فيه ظلال الإثم أنوار الرب عنا، وحينئذٍ سنكون دون عناء من جانبنا، كما قال الرب لتلاميذه: «أنتم نور العالم» ( مت 5: 14 ).

بلا شك، في يومنا هذا تتكاثف جدًا ظلمة العالم الأدبية. ولكن لا نخف من أن تنطفئ «الفتيلة المدخنة» التي لشهادتنا لربنا بالتمام، بل لنتذكر أنه وسط ظلام العالم الحالك قد ينتشر شعاع مُنير صغير فيرسل ضوءه بعيدًا إلى أطراف دائرة الظلمة المحيطة به. إن شعاع النور الصغير ينبئ العالم عن حياة وحيوية وغرض وقوة مصدره.

واليوم، كما في كل وقت، إنها حياة المسيح فينا التي هي «نور الناس». 
والمدينة لا تزال على الجبل ولا يمكن أن تختفي. والنور الذي بدد قديمًا الظلمة من بضعة قلوب وثنية في تسالونيكي، قد وصَّل، عن طريق حياتهم المشرقة، رسالة الإنجيل إلى كل من المقاطعتين المجاورتين: مكدونية وأخائية، وفي كل مكان أيضًا ( 1تس 1: 7 ، 8). هكذا إشراق الفجر على التلال النائية وفوق الوديان المُعتمة، يحصل في صمت، لكنه أكيد لا يُحجب ولا يُرّد، لأن شروق الشمس ونور النهار من خلفه.

 والنهار لا بد طالع، والظلال تهرب وتتلاشى. فلنشكر الله لأن «الظلمة قد مضت، 
والنور الحقيقي الآن يضيء» ( 1يو 2: 8 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2011)

*مُرسَلٌ من الآب




طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله ( يو 4: 34 )
تقدم لنا الأناجيل الأربعة قصة المسيح باعتباره المُرسَل من الله. ونلاحظ أن إنجيل يوحنا يحدّثنا أكثر من غيره عن المسيح باعتباره «المُرسل من الآب». وهذا الفكر، كون المسيح مُرسَلاً من الآب، يسري في كل إنجيل يوحنا، ويَرِد فيه 42 مرة.

وفي الأصحاح الرابع قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» ( يو 4: 34 ). 
فهو لا يتحدث عن إتمام مشيئة الآب، بل ”مشيئة الذي أرسله“ مؤكدًا أنه أتى إلى العالم في إرسالية من الآب. 

صحيح لقد أتى المسيح من السماء، والبشير يوحنا يذكر لنا ذلك أيضًا، لكن التركيز فيه ليس على إتيانه هو، بل على إرسالية الآب له.
 وفي أصحاح واحد هو الأصحاح السادس من هذه البشارة، يكرر المسيح ”سبع مرات“ أنه مُرسَل من الآب.

ويلفت النظر الموضوع السامي الذي تكلَّم فيه المسيح مع المرأة السامرية، فهو لم يتكلم معها عن الولادة الجديدة، كما فعل مع نيقوديموس (يو3)، بل تحدث إليها عن أعظم الإعلانات، تحدَّث إليها عن ”عطية الله“. 
 وماذا عند الله ليعطيه؟ إنه يعطي الحياة الأبدية، الحياة التي تخص الآب والابن والروح القدس!

إن المسيح وعد أن يعطي المرأة السامرية الماء الحي، أي الروح القدس. ولماذا يعطي المسيح لهذه المسكينة الروح القدس؟ الإجابة لأن هذا الأقنوم الإلهي يمكِّننا من أن نفهم ونتمتع بكل الكنوز المخبوءة في هاتين الكلمتين:

 «الحياة الأبدية».

وتأمل في تلك التي قصد الله أن يعلن لها هذه الكنوز؟ إنها امرأة سامرية. كان السامري في نظر اليهودي أحقر عيّنات البشر، وأما المرأة السامرية فهي في نظره أكثر انحطاطًا.
 فما بالك بسامرية بأخلاق هذه المرأة التي عند البئر؟!

لكن المسيح بكل لطف تحدث مع هذه المرأة، لا عن مطاليب الله، ولا عن غضب الله، بل عن عطية الله!
 وما أعجب نعمته وهو يتحدث إليها!
 لقد أعطاها من وقته الكثير،
 وتأنى على بلادة قلبها وبُطء فهمها.


آه يا إلهي: 
أعطني قلب المسيح!
كم نحتاج أن نقرأ كثيرًا قصة يوحنا4، ليمكننا أن نعرف نظرتك العجيبة لنفوس الخطاة، وتقديرهم السامي في عيني مقاصد نعمتك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

*الله معنا




هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره: الله معنا ( مت 1: 23 )
ما أن نشرع في الحديث عن ولادة يهوه المخلِّص، حتى يسترعي اهتمامنا سر التجسد. 
منذ القِدَم وردَت النبوة عنه، وإن تكن في لغة يكتنفها الغموض، إلا أن متى استطاع أن يكتب وصفًا دقيقًا واضحًا عن هذا الأمر. 
«وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل: هوذا العذراء تحبل وتَلِد ابنًا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره: الله معنا» ( مت 1: 22 ، 23). 
تلك معجزة المعجزات حقًا، أن يعلن الله عن مكنونات قلبه، وعن مشورته الأزلية في واقع مجيئهِ ليحلّ بين بشر خطاة.

في ذلك الحين كان هناك تباين عظيم بين السماء والأرض ليس لعقل أن يدركه. كانت السماء، ولا عَجَب، في حركة لم يسبق لها مثيل، بينما كانت الأرض، فيما عدا نفر من الأتقياء، في هجوع وبلا رجاء.
 وإذا ملاك الرب يطير مُسرعًا في طريقه إلى الأرض، حاملاً بشرى ذلك الحَدَث المُذهل، لا لحكام الأرض وعظمائها، وإنما لنفر من الرعاة الوادعين «لا تخافوا! فها أنا أُبشركم بفرحٍ عظيمٍ يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلِّصٌ هو المسيح الرب» ( لو 2: 10 ). 
ولم يكن ملاك يهوه بمفرده، فما أن فرغ الملاك من إعلان البشرى، حتى ظهر بغتةً مع الملاك جمهورٌ من جُند السماء مُسبحين الله وقائلين: «المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة» ( لو 2: 14 ).

 وكم كان رائعًا أن الله في مولد المسيح أعلن عن نفسه، حتى أن جُند السماء الذين توفرت لهم بقدرته معرفة وطيدة، رتلوا مُنشدين، حتى هكذا يستطيع كل صوت أن يشاركهم إنشاء مديحهم. أي حُب نظير حبه ظهر في مشورته المقدسة وصيرورة الإله القدير إنسانًا!

إلا أن هذا الحَدَث الجليل لم يكن يسترعي التفات الإنسان الذي ألْهَته مشاغله وأهدافه المتشعبة، فلم يفطن أحد إليه، علمًا بأنه حَدَث في وسطهم، ولكنهم كانوا مستغرقين في أنانيتهم، حتى لم يأبه أحد بالطفل المخلِّص فيُفسح له مكان في الفندق ( لو 2: 7 ). وهكذا الناس، فإنه مع وجود مَنْ هو موضوع مشورات نعمته الأزلية فيما بينهم، تلك المشورات التي كان الله وشيكًا أن يتممها، بواسطة ذاك الذي وإن يكن هو الخالق لكل الأشياء، فقد وُلِدَ في عالمنا غريبًا وبلا مأوى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2011)

*وقفات لأجل الرب




وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه .... ومريم المجدلية ( يو 19: 25 )

في ثلاثة أماكن مختلفة نرى وقفات ما أروعها من أجل الرب يسوع:

1 ـ عند الصليب: حيث نُعاين محبته الفائقة المعرفة وكيف أنه لأجلنا وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب وهناك نسمعه قائلاً: «قد أُكمل» فتستريح قلوبنا وضمائرنا على كفاية وكمال عمله لأجلنا ونستطيع أن نرنم: «الذي أحبنا وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمه»، هناك نتعلم كيف نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة، من ذاك الذي وضع نفسه لأجلنا، وأيضًا يقودنا مشهد الصليب لحياة مكرسة بالتمام كي نعيش نحن الأحياء لا لأنفسنا بل للذي مات لأجلنا وقام ( 2كو 5: 15 ) وهذا هو المشهد الذي كلَّمنا عنه يوحنا19: 25- 27 «وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع ..».

2ـ عند القبر: وهناك نُعاين قيامته إذ نرى القبر فارغًا ونسمع الملائكة قائلةً: «لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات؟ ليس هو ههنا، لكنه قام» ( لو 24: 5 ، 6)، نرى هذا المشهد في يوحنا20: 11- 18 «أما مريم فكانت واقفة عند القبر خارجًا تبكي ...»، وإذا بالرب المُقام يُظهر ذاته لها، ويناديها باسمها، ويعلن أن علاقتها به هي علاقة الإيمان، ويحمّلها بأعظم بشارة «اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم».

3 ـ عند جبل الزيتون: حيث نُعاين صعوده وننتظر مجيئه. وهذا المشهد نراه في أعمال1 حيث كان الرسل ومَنْ معهم على جبل الزيتون في يوم صعود الرب إلى السماء بعد أن أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد مجيء الروح القدس، وبعد أن ارتفع، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم، ظلوا يشخَصون إلى السماء، وإذ برجُلان قد وقفا بهم بلباسٍ أبيض قائلين: «أيها الرجال الجليليون، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء؟ إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء».
 ونحن بدورنا نقف على المرصد، ننتظر تحقيق وعد الرب بالمجيء لأخذنا، ونحب ظهوره ومُلكه، حيث تُرَّد كل اعتبارات مجده، وتجثو باسمه كل ركبة، 
ويعترف كل لسان أنه رب لمجد الله الآب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*من قوة إلى قوة




طوبى لأُناس عزهم بكَ ... يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة. يُرَونَ قدام الله في صهيون ( مز 84: 5 ، 7)
إن بداية الرحلة لهؤلاء العابرين في وادي البكاء، كانت «من قوة إلى قوة». وتلك القوة كانت بعمل إلهي في القلب. وهذا يذكِّرنا بقول الرب لتلاميذه: «لكنكم ستنالون قوةً متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم» ( أع 1: 8 ).
 إذًا بدأت الرحلة «من قوة»، وكان أمام الشعب غرض هو «يُرونَ قدام الله في صهيون». هذا الغرض ضاعف القوة في الشعب. وهكذا معنا.

عزيزي .. إن «وادي البكاء» يختلف من مؤمن إلى آخر، فلنلقي نظرة على أحد الأبطال، وهو إنسان تحت الآلام مثلنا، وأعني به: بولس الرسول.

لقد بدأ بولس الرحلة بقوة، إذ «تناول طعامًا فتقوى» ( أع 9: 19 )، وازدادت القوة، كقول الوحي: «وأما شاول فكان يزداد قوة، ويحيِّر اليهود الساكنين في دمشق مُحققًا أن هذا هو المسيح» ( أع 9: 22 ). 
ولقد كان أمام الرسول بولس غرض واحد يسعى لأجله، وهو جعالة دعوة الله العُليا في المسيح يسوع ( في 3: 14 ). وهذا الغرض جعله ينسى ما هو وراء. ورغم الشوكة التي أُعطيت له في الجسد، فقد نال معها قوة «قوتي في الضعف تُكمَلُ»، فنسمعه يقول: «فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي، لكي تحلّ عليَّ قوة المسيح ... لأني حينما أنا ضعيفٌ فحينئذٍ أنا قوي» ( 2كو 12: 7 - 10).
 لقد ذهب «من قوة إلى قوة»، لأن الله كان غرضه.

لقد بدأ الرحلة حوالي سنة 36م، وبدأ بالقوة، وزادت القوة، وفي آخر حياته، حوالي سنة 67م، نسمعه يقول: «ولكن الرب وقف معي وقوَّاني، لكي تُتم بي الكرازة، ويسمع جميع الأمم. فأُنقذت من فم الأسد» ( 2تي 4: 17 ).
 لقد عاش بعد إيمانه حوالي 31 سنة، ذهب فيها «من قوة إلى قوة»، إلى أن وصل إلى الغرض الذي سعى من أجله «الرب يسوع المسيح».

يا ليتنا لا ننظر حولنا حتى لا نفشل، ولا داخلنا كي لا نخور، بل لننظر إلى رئيس الإيمان ومُكمِّله يسوع، الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه، احتمل الصليب مُستهينًا بالخزي، فجلس في يمين عرش الله ( عب 12: 2 ، 3).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

*قوموا واذهبوا




قوموا واذهبوا لأنه ليست هذه هي الراحة. من أجل نجاسة تُهلِك والهلاك شديد ( مي 2: 10 )

«قوموا واذهبوا لأنه ليست هذه هي الراحة».
 هذه الآية وردَت ضمن عتاب الرب لشعب إسرائيل بسبب أفعالهم الأثيمة ورفضهم لأقواله الصالحة؛ كان الأشرار منهم إرهابيين يغتصبون البيوت والحقول، وينزعون أردية العابرين ويطردون النساء والأطفال من بيوتهم، والتأمل الهادئ في كلماتها يقودنا لاستخلاص بعض الحقائق النافعة:

الحقيقة الأولى: رحمة الله وشفقته على الإنسان: جعلته يطلب منهم أن يقوموا ويذهبوا، أي يتخلوا عن أفعالهم الأثيمة ولذلك يقول: «هل مسرةً أُسرّ بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب؟ ألا برجوعه عن طُرقه فيحيا؟ .. فلماذا تموتون يا بيت إسرائيل؟ لأني لا أُسرّ بموت مَن يموت يقول السيد الرب. فارجعوا واحيوا» ( حز 18: 23 ، 32).

الحقيقة الثانية: الله يراقب بكل دقة ووضوح كل ما يحدث على الأرض من ظلم وعدوان وشر واغتصاب «إذا اختبأ إنسانٌ في أماكن مُستترة، أَ فما أراه أنا يقول الرب؟» ( إر 23: 24 )، وشهد عنه أيوب قائلاً: «لأنه هو ينظر إلى أقاصي الأرض. تحت كل السماوات يرى» ( أي 28: 24 ).
 في القديم رأى مذلة شعبه وسمع صراخهم من أجل مسخّريهم، وعلم أوجاعهم، 
عيناه تراقبان المسكين، وتراقبان الأمم.

الحقيقة الثالثة: لا توجد راحة لأي إنسان في بُعده عن الله حتى لو لم يشترك في الاعتداء على الآخرين أو يظلمهم، ولا توجد راحة للإنسان الذي يعتبر نفسه سيد قراره فيتصرف بالاستقلال عن الله خالقه ومُشيره وناصحه، كما لا توجد راحة في مُعاشرة الأشرار ومصاهرتهم.

الحقيقة الرابعة: الخطية لها عقاب وعقابها شديد. من البداية حذر الرب الشعب وهم في البرية قائلاً إنهم إذا فعلوا الشر سيبيدهم سريعًا. 
وشهد داود قائلاً: «تُهلك المتكلمين بالكذب»، وقال آساف «لأنه هوذا البُعداء عنك يبيدون. تُهلك كل مَن يزني عنك».

الحقيقة الخامسة: هناك راحة حقيقية لن يجدها الإنسان إلا عند الرب يسوع المسيح الذي بكل الحب قال: «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم. 
احمِلوا نيري عليكم وتعلَّموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم. لأن نيري هيِّن وحملي خفيف» ( مت 11: 28 - 30).
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يناير 2011)

> *الحقيقة الثانية: الله يراقب بكل دقة ووضوح كل ما يحدث على الأرض من ظلم وعدوان وشر واغتصاب «إذا اختبأ إنسانٌ في أماكن مُستترة، أَ فما أراه أنا يقول الرب؟» ( إر 23: 24 )، وشهد عنه أيوب قائلاً: «لأنه هو ينظر إلى أقاصي الأرض. تحت كل السماوات يرى» ( أي 28: 24 ).
> في القديم رأى مذلة شعبه وسمع صراخهم من أجل مسخّريهم، وعلم أوجاعهم،
> عيناه تراقبان المسكين، وتراقبان الأمم*​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*ابن الوعظ والموعظة الحية




ويوسف الذي دُعيَ من الرسل برنابا، الذي يُترجم ابن الوعظ .. إذ كان له حقلٌ باعَهُ، وأتى بالدراهم ووضعها عند أرجل الرسل ( أع 4: 36 ، 37)
”أرني الموعظة ولا تُسمعني إياها، لا تشِر لي إلى الطريق بطرف أصبعك، بل سِر معي فيه، والنصيحة الخالصة قد يختلط عليَّ السلوك بها، أما المثال العملي فواضح تمامًا. وأفضل جميع الخدام هم الذين يعيشون وِفق ما ينادون به. وبكل سرعة سأتعلم كيف أمارس الصلاح إن كنت تُريني ـ عمليًا ـ كيف يُمارَس. قد يكون لسانك فصيحًا مُفوَّهًا وطلقًا، أعجز عن مُسايرته وإدراك كلمته البليغة، لكني لن أخطئ في فهم ما تعمله وتحياه.
الخُلاصة يا صديقي: ليكن صوت حياتك أعلى من صوت عِظاتك، ولتكن حياتك هي الموعظة الحية“.

لا أعرف إن كان أحدهم قد قال هذه الكلمات لبرنابا أم لا، ولكني أكاد أجزم أنه تعلَّم فحواها في محضر الله، بالروح القدس. كان اسمه الأصلي «يوسف»، ولكن الرسل دعوه ”برنابا“، وهو اسم أرامي يعني حرفيًا ”ابن النبوة“ ولكن لوقا يترجمه ”ابن الوعظ“ أو ”ابن التعزية“ أو ”ابن التشجيع“، فالكلمة اليونانية تتسع لكل هذه المعاني. 
وأيًّ كانت الترجمة، فإنه من الواضح أن الرجل كان يمتلك لسانًا لبقًا فصيحًا، يتكلم به إلى الناس، واعظًا ومُعزيًا ومشجعًا، مُحولاً الأنظار من الآلام والتجارب والصعوبات، إلى الرب يسوع بكل محبته وحكمته، وقدرته وسلطانه. وكانت كلماته تبلغ الأعماق، فتُرسل السكينة والهدوء إلى النفوس المتألمة الشقية، باعتباره ”ابن الوعظ“ أو ”ابن التعزية والتشجيع“. كما كانت كلماته وعظاته، تستحضر ضمائر السامعين إلى محضر الله باعتباره ”ابن النبوة“. 
وكم كانت الحاجة شديدة لمثل هذه الخدمة، خاصةً في الأوقات العصيبة، التي شهدت الاضطهادات القاسية العنيفة، التي شنَّها اليهود على المؤمنين.

وبالرغم من ذلك لم يسجل الروح القدس، في كل الكتاب المقدس، عظة واحدة، لبرنابا. لقد سُجلت بعض العِظات للرسول بولس (أع13؛ 17؛ 20؛ 22؛ 24؛ 26؛ 28)، وللرسول بطرس (أع2؛ 3؛ 4؛ 10)، ولاستفانوس (أع7)، ولكن ولا عِظة واحدة ”لابن الوعظ“، بل إن كل ما سُجل عنه كان مواقف عملية، تُبرهن أنه أظهر القدوة قبل ممارسة الموهبة، وأظهر الطاعة للحق قبل أن يعلِّم به، وأنه مدَّ يده بالمعونة المادية والمعنوية لكل محتاج وعاثر، وأنه كان أنيسًا للمنفردين، ومُعينًا للمعوزين. وفعلاً كان صوت حياته أعلى من صوت عظاته.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2011)

*ضبط النفس والأفكار





اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي. امتحني واعرف أفكاري. وانظر إن كان فيَّ طريقٌ باطلٌ، واهدني طريقاً أبدياً ( مز 139: 23 ،24)
أظن أنه قلَّ أن يوجد مسيحي لم يقاسِ الآلام من جراء الأفكار الشريرة ـ تلك اللصوص المُزعجة التي تتسلل إلى أوقات عزلتنا وسكوتنا، وكثيراً ما تعكر صفو راحتنا العقلية وتكدّر الجو حولنا حتى لا نستطيع أن نتمتع بلمعان
 وبهاء السماء فوقنا.

وقال أحدهم عن الأفكار الشريرة: لا أستطيع أن أمنع الطيور من أن تحوم حول رأسي، ولكني أستطيع أن أمنعها من أن تستقر عليها. وعلى هذا القياس لا أستطيع أن أمنع الأفكار الشريرة بخاطري ولكني أستطيع أن أرفض سُكناها في ذهني.

ولكن كيف يمكننا أن نضبط أفكارنا؟
 لننظر إلى المسيح، فهذا هو السر الحقيقي لضبط النفس. والمسيح يستطيع أن يحفظنا لا من سُكنى الأفكار الشريرة فقط، بل من مرورها أيضاً، يستطيع أن يمنع أولئك اللصوص الأشرار ـ لا من الدخول فقط ـ بل من طرق الباب أيضاً. عندما تكون الحياة الإلهية نشطة، وتيار الأفكار الروحية جارياً وعميقاً، وعواطف القلب مشغولة بشغف بشخص المسيح، حينئذ لا يمكن أن تزعجنا الأفكار الشريرة.

 ولكن عندما يتسرب الخمول الروحي فهذه هي الفرصة التي تتولد فيها الأفكار الشريرة وتهجم علينا كسيل جارف وما ملجأنا حينئذ إلا الالتفات إلى الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه قد صار لنا من الله قداسة، ونستطيع كل شيء في شخصه. فما علينا إلا أن نضع اسم "يسوع" أمام سيل الأفكار الشريرة وهو لا بد أن يصده ويعطينا خلاصاً كاملاً منه.

ولكن الطريقة الفُضلى التي تحفظنا من الأفكار الشريرة هي سبق الافتكار والمشغولية بالخير. عندما يكون مجرى الفكر متجهاً إلى أعلى، عندما يكون مُصلحاً وعميقاً، عندما يكون خالياً من المعوجات والفجوات، فمن الطبيعي أن تيار الفكر والشعور عندما يخرج من منبع النفس يجري في ذلك المجرى المُمهد. وهذه كما قلت هي الطريقة الفُضلى "أخيراً أيها الأخوة كل ما هو حق، كل ما هو جليل، كل ما هو عادل، كل ما هو طاهر، كل ما هو مُسرّ، كل ما صيته حسن، إن كان فضيلة وإن كان مدح، ففي هذه افتكروا" ( في 4: 8 ). وعندما يكون القلب متشبعاً بالمسيح الذي هو مجتمع الفضائل المذكورة في فيلبي4: 8، حينئذ نتمتع بسلام عميق لا تعكر أفكاره شريرة وهذا هو ضبط النفس الصحيح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى كتير لتشجيع حضرتك....
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

*شجرة التفاح




كالتفاح بين شجر الوعَر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين. تحت ظلِّه اشتهيت أن أجلس، وثمرته حُلوة لحلقي ( نش 2: 3 )
لقد شبَّهت العروس نفسها بسوسنة الأودية (المتواضعة)، أما عريسها فهو كشجرة التفاح التي يجد فيها السائح كل أعوازه؛ ذلك السائح الذي سئم وملَّ من سفره الطويل الشاق بعد رؤية أشجار الوعَر التي تُشبه إلى حدٍ كبير شجر السنط.
 وماذا في شجرة السنط سوى القَرض المُرّ والشوك المؤذي؟ وهذه صورة جميع البشر بغير استثناء. 

ولا شك في أن السائح قد اختبر بنفسه تلك الأشجار الشائكة فلم يجد ظلاً مُريحًا تحتها ولا ثمرًا فيها يُشتهى. لقد جرَّب تلك الأشجار مرارًا وحاول أن يستريح تحت ظلها، فلم يجد راحة بل بالعكس زادته تعبًا فوق تعب، أما وقد وجد شجرة التفاح فكأنه وجد «شجرة الحياة»
و«مَن يجدني يجد الحياة» ( أم 8: 35 ).

 نعم لقد وجد راحة أبدية لنفسه التعوبة «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أُريحكم» ( مت 11: 28 ). لقد تغيَّر المنظر تمامًا، فعوضًا عن النظر إلى أشجار الوعر المُقبضة، إذا بالمؤمن السائح يتمتع برؤية شجرة التفاح المُبهجة، ويستنشق رائحتها الزكية، ويتغذى بأثمارها الشهية، ويستظل بظلها الظليل، ويرتوي من جداول المياه العذبة التي تجري تحتها.

طوباك أيها السائح الذي أعياك السفر في البرية، فقد ظَفرت بالسعادة التي كنت تنشدها والراحة التي كنت تتوق إليها. طوباك لأنك بعد أن كِدت ”تهلك جوعًا“ في هذا القفر المُضني، قد وجدت في ربنا المبارك يسوع المسيح بركات روحية تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها، وطعامًا سماويًا؛ طعام الله نفسه. لقد كنت قبلاً تشتهي أن تملأ بطنك من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله فلم يُعطِك أحد، أما الآن فأمامك وليمة السماء؛ وليمة الآب، فكُلْ هنيئًا واشبع ولتتلذذ بالدسم نفسك.

ومن المحقق أن العروس التي ذاقت قبلاً مرارة أثمار الوعر وآلمتها أشواكها المؤذية، ثم تغذت بعد ذلك من شجرة التفاح الشهية فانتعشت روحها، لن يخطر ببالها بعد ذلك أن تعود مرة أخرى لتتذوق مرارة شجر الوعر. 
إنها لو فعلت ذلك لحسبناها في مُنتهى الغباوة.

هبنا يا إلهنا الحكمة لنوجد قريبين منك وفي الشركة معك لأن «أمامك شبع سرور. في يمينك نِعَمٌ إلى الأبد» ( مز 16: 11 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2011)

*بمَنْ نُشبِّه الله؟




فبمَنْ تُشبِّهون الله، وأي شَبَهٍ تُعادلون بهِ؟ ( إش 40: 18 )

على أية صورة تعرف الله؟ لكي تعطي جوابًا على هذا السؤال اطرح جانبًا الخيال وفلسفة العقل البشري، وكل طقوس الديانات البشرية، وارفض حتى تقاليد وفرائض المسيحية الاسمية، والديانة اليهودية.

والكلمة الصادقة وحدها فيها الكفاية للهداية والإرشاد، فإن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكل في الكل «فإنه فيه يحلُّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا» ( كو 2: 9 )، فكل مجد الله وكل صفاته تعالى نراها في المسيح. 
إن الإنسان الذي هو الآن في المجد هو الله الابن. والابن المتجسد هو الذي فيه يحل ملء الله. وقال المسيح: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» ( يو 14: 9 ).

ولكي أعرف مَنْ هو الله عليَّ أن أتطلع وأتفرَّس في المسيح نفسه الذي قال عنه كاتب رسالة العبرانيين: «الذي، وهو بهاء مجد (الله)، ورسم جوهره» ( عب 1: 3 ). فيه يحلُّ كل الملء، فكل صفات الله مُستعلَنة في الابن، كل مجده ورحمته وقداسته وبره ومحبته ونعمته، تُرى في ربنا يسوع المسيح. فبمَنْ نُشبِّه الله؟

إنه بالضبط وبالتمام ما نراه في الرب يسوع المسيح. هذا الحق العظيم من أغنى الكنوز التي نمتلكها بالإيمان في يومنا الحاضر، والتي لم يَزَل أمامنا أن نكتشفها بصورة أعمق وأوضح في المستقبل. عندما نصل إلى حضرة أبينا السماوي سوف نعرف أنه ليس غريبًا عنا، بل قد عرفنا شيئًا عنه ونحن هنا في الأرض،
 لأننا رأيناه ولمحناه في ربنا يسوع المسيح.

لذلك هو امتياز عظيم للمؤمن أن يتأمل ويدقق النظر في ملامح يسوع المسيح التي تُعلنها الكلمة الحية الصادقة. ويا له من إهمال إذا كنا نتوانى عن التمتع بهذا الامتياز.

 يا لها من خسارة تلحق بنا إن كنا نترك التزوُّد والتشبُّع من هذا الامتياز وننشغل بأمور وقتية حتى ولو كانت مقدسة، مثل الاهتمام بخدمته قبل الاهتمام بالشبع من حلاوته. 
بماذا عرَّف الرب يسوع الحياة الأبدية بالنسبة لنا؟ إنه قال عنها: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» ( يو 17: 3 ). وإنه بكل تأكيد الآن هو الوقت لكي نبدأ أن نتعرَّف بالله أبينا الذي سنعرفه، وسنظل نتعرَّف به على مدى آباد الدهور.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

*كفاية المسيح
*
*





الجميع تركوني ... ولكن الرب وقف معي وقواني ( 2تي 4: 16 ،17)
حقيقة مباركة هي أننا لا يمكن أن نوجد في ظروف يعجز المسيح عن مواجهتها. وسواء كنا أفراداً أو جماعة لا يمكن أن نوجد في مكان أو زمان ولا يكون المسيح كفواً له.

إن للمؤمن نصيباً حقيقياً وامتيازاً في أن يفرح "في الرب كل حين" ـ من امتيازه أن "لا يهتم بشيء" ـ أي شيء هنا على الأرض، وأن يلقي كل همه على الرب وفي هذا سلامه. لأن الرب لا تقلقه مشاكلنا لأنه يعرف النهاية من البداية. وفوق كل شيء لنثق دائماً أن نعمته تكفينا.
 وتثبيت القلب على المسيح يجعل "العراقيب سهلاً" ( إش 40: 4 ) ونسلم نحن من فخاخ الطريق.

والرب هو هو على الدوام كُفء للصغير وأيضاً للكبير، ورحوم رقيق عميق النعمة. 
ليتنا نتضع أمامه لنختبر صلاحه وغنى موارده حتى عندما نستوحش من ترك الآخرين لنا، لأنه سبق واختبره قبلنا "هوذا تأتي ساعة تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته وتتركوني وحدي، وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي" ( يو 16: 33 ).

وكلما ازددنا معرفة به، ازددنا معرفة بأنه كل شيء لنا، وحكمتنا هي في أن نعرف أننا بدون المسيح لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئاً. وسر سلام القلب في أن ننشغل به محبةً فيه وإعزازاً لشخصه، وحينذاك سنجد سلامنا فيه ونمضي في موكب نصرته إن جاء ضيق أو خطر.

إنه لشيء عظيم أن نرى أن قوة المسيح فينا تستطيع أن ترفعنا تماماً فوق كل شيء "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" ( يع 1: 17 ).

ومن الناحية العملية غالباً ما نناقض هذا الحق ونتجه بأفكارنا إلى تحت ولا نحصد سوى النكد. لكن الله لا يتحير إذا نحن أصابتنا الحيرة، بل قد يسمح لنا بخيبة الأمل لكي نتعلم أن حاجتنا إليه وكفايتنا فيه.

"واهدني طريقاً أبدياً" أليس هو الطريق الوحيد الأبدي؟
 إنه يُسرّ أن يفحص طرقنا لكي يهدينا طريقاً أبدياً، ولكي يعرّفنا أنه ينبغي أن يكون هو عملياً بالنسبة لنا الأول والآخر، الألف والياء ـ النصيب الذي لأجله نعيش ونحيا به.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*الرب آتٍ





نعلم أنه إذا أُظهرَ نكون مثلهُ، لأننا سنراهُ كما هو. وكل مَن عنده هذا الرجاء بهِ، يُطهر نفسه كما هو طاهر ( 1يو 3: 2 ، 3)

الرب آتٍ! 
يا له من حق مبارك وعظيم! ويا لها من لحظة! 
فكل القديسين سيتغيرون في لحظة في طرفة عين، عند سماع البوق الأخير، فيُخطفون لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء. بينما سيُترك أولئك الذين احتقروا الإنجيل للضلال الرهيب من إبليس، فيُحملوا بعيدًا إلى الارتداد الشنيع حيث يصبح ”إنسان الخطية“ في وضع التحدي لله ويُعبَد هناك في هيكل الله. وستشاهد العين البشرية فجأة وبكل سرعة، ذلك التميز الإلهي؛ فكل مؤمن سيؤخذ وكل رافض للمسيح سيُترك هنا. فالانفصال والتمييز هنا بين مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين.

ومَنْ ذا الذي يُمكنه أن يُخبر بالبركات وبالأفراح التي لا يُنطق بها لأولئك المنتظرين المسيح!
 ومَنْ ذا الذي يتغير ليكون على صورة مجده عند مجيئه «نكون مثله، لأَننا سنراه كما هو» ( 1يو 3: 2 )! والآن ما هي قوة ذلك الرجاء المجيد؟ «وكل مَنْ عنده هذا الرجاء بِه، يُطهِّر نفسه كما هو طاهرٌ» ( 1يو 3: 3 ).
 سنصبح مثله عندئذ، وإننا نريد أن نكون مثله الآن، فنُطهِّر أنفسنا كما هو طاهر. أَ يمكننا أن ننمي في أنفسنا تلك العواطف العُرسية في قلوبنا ونحفظ أنفسنا ـ كعذراء عفيفة مخطوبة للمسيح بلا دنس من هذا العالم؟

وهل سيجدنا الرب سائرين مع العالم الذي صلبه وهو الآن بكل برودة يرفض رسالة النعمة؟ أَ نحن الآن أعضاء في مجتمعاته وشركاء في مسراته مستغرقين في الأشياء التي تلهى ضمائرنا عن صوت الله؟

إن ذاك الذي كان نورًا للعالم قد مضى وصُلب واستُبعد من الأرض. وقد صار الآن ليل ـ إنه ليل غياب طويل وليل خراب. فهل نسعى للراحة والمُلك في المكان الذي قُتل فيه سيدنا؟ أم بالأحرى نرتبط به بعواطف حارة محتملين برودة الليل الشديدة، ولتكن مصابيحنا مضيئة بلمعان واضح حتى يأتي؟

«ها أنا آتي سريعًا»: ليت هذا الصوت يحرك أوتار قلوبنا فتعزف له منسجمة مع قلبه الذي لا يهدأ حتى يأتي بنا إلى نفسه. ولننتظر تلك اللحظة عندما نتبادل معًا ـ ”قلبه وقلوبنا نحن“ـ السرور هناك، عندما يُقال إن «عُرْس الحَمَلِ قد جاء، وامرأَتُهُ هَيَّأَت نفسهَا». «آمين. تعال أَيُّها الربُّ يسوع»
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*الله هو الذي يُبرِّر




مَن سيشتكي على مختاري الله؟ الله هو الذي يُبرِّر ( رو 8: 33 )
إنه لأمر عجيب أن يتبرر الإنسان ـ أي يُجعل بارًا. لو لم نكن قد كسرنا نواميس الله ما كنا نحتاج إلى التبرير لأننا نكون عندئذٍ أبرارًا في ذواتنا. 
إذا وُجد شخص قد فعل في كل حياته جميع ما يجب أن يفعله، وابتعد عن كل ما يجب أن يبتعد عنه، فإن هذا الشخص يتبرر بالناموس. وإني واثق أنك أيها القارئ العزيز أكثر أمانة من أن تدّعي بأنك بلا خطية. لهذا فأنت محتاج لأن تتبرر. ولا حاجة للقول بأنه لا فائدة من تبرير الناس إياك. تستطيع أن تجعلهم يقولون حسنًا عنك بأجر زهيد، كما أنه يوجد مَن يذمك بأقل من ذلك. إن حكم هؤلاء أو أولئك قليل الاعتبار.

يقول الكتاب: «الله هو الذي يُبرِّر»، وهذا هو الأمر المهم والذي يحتاج لأن تُعيره كل اهتمامك. ولنتذكر أنه لم يفكر أحد قط سوى الله في تبرير المُذنبين. لقد عاش هؤلاء في العصيان العَلَني، صنعوا الشر بكِلتا اليدين، تقدموا من رديء إلى أردأ، رجعوا إلى الخطية حتى بعد أن ذاقوا مرارتها، كسروا الناموس وداسوا الإنجيل، رفضوا إعلانات الرحمة وثابروا على العيشة في الشر. فكيف يُصفح عن هؤلاء ويُبرَّرون؟ إن الله في عجيب نعمته قد أعدّ لهم ما يُبررهم ويجعلهم مقبولين في المحبوب. أَ ليس مكتوبًا «والذين سبق فعيَّنهم ... فهؤلاء برَّرهم أيضًا» ( رو 8: 30 )؟ إذًا يوجد أُناس يبرِّرهم الله، فلماذا لا تكون أنت وأكون أنا بين هؤلاء الناس؟

وإني أجرؤ على القول إن الخاطئ الذي يُبرِّره الله يقف على ما هو أثبت مما يقف عليه شخص يتبرر بالأعمال، إن وُجد مثل هذا الشخص. لا يمكن أن نتأكد البتة بأننا عملنا أعمالاً صالحة كافية. إن الضمير يخشى على الدوام من أن نكون لم نصل إلى المقياس المطلوب من حيث تتميم الناموس، ولذلك يخاف من أن يقع تحت الدينونة. ولكن عندما يُبرِّرنا الله نفسه ويشهد الروح القدس بإعطائنا سلامًا مع الله، نشعر بأننا ثابتون على صخرة لا تتزعزع. 
ولا يستطيع لسان أن يُعبِّر عن الطمأنينة التي تحصل عليها نفس قد نالت سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل. 
فيا عزيزي اطلب هذا السلام بالإيمان القلبي بالرب يسوع المسيح الفادي. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2011)

*عظيمة من شونم








وكانت هناك امرأة عظيمة ( 2مل 4: 8 )
أولاً عظيمة في شركتها مع رجل الله: تمتعت المرأة الشونمية بشركة خاصة مع أليشع رجل الله، ودعونا نتابع كيف تدرجت الشركة في عُمقها. ففي ذات يوم عبَر إلى شونم وكانت بداية جديدة في حياة هذه المرأة التي أمسكت به ليأكل خبزًا. أتخيلها قبل مغادرته لبيتها تؤكد عليه ضرورة زيارتها، ويُخبرنا الوحي بأنه كلما عبَر كان يميل، فتكررت الزيارات وتوطدت الشركة مع رجل الله. ثم إذ ازدادت الشركة عُمقًا صنعت له عليّة حتى إذا جاء لا يكون مروره سريعًا، بل يصعد إلى علّيته ليستريح فيها ويطول حديثها معه. وبعد ذلك نجد الشونمية تغتنم الفرص في رأس الشهر والأعياد والسبوت لتذهب إليه لمزيد من الشركة.

تدربت الشونمية من البداية على الشركة المكلِّفة. فأمسكت برجل الله في البداية وكانت تقدم له طعامًا «ليأكل خبزًا». وبعد أن توطدت العلاقة ذهبت بُعدًا آخر، فبَنت له عليّة على السطح ليستريح فيها وأمدتها بما يحتاج؛ ليست وجبة أو وجبات بل إقامة في بيتها.

عزيزي القارئ: هل شركتك مع إلهنا في تدرج إيجابي؟ هل هي أفضل الآن عنها في العام الماضي؟ هل هناك توافق مقدس مع القدوس؟ هل نعرف ونسعَد بالكُلفة من الوقت والالتزام والأولوية.

ثانيًا: عظيمة في طاعتها. كلَّم رجل الله الشونمية ( 2مل 8: 1 ) قائلاً قومي انطلقي وتغرَّبي أنتِ وبيتك لأن الرب دعا بجوع سيأتي على الأرض سبع سنين. فيقول الوحي: ففعلت حسب كلام رجل الله؛ طاعة كاملة. كما أنها لم تجادل وإن كان لها الحق أن تتعجب. فإن جاعت هذه الغنية فمَن سيعيش، لماذا تتغرب؟

أحبائي .. بعد الشركة تأتي الطاعة. ولا شك أن كل قديس يعرف الطاعة. «تقديس الروح للطاعة». ولكن ما أحوجنا إلى طاعة الشونمية الكاملة بلا جِدال.

ثالثًا: عظيمة في شهادتها. إن الطاعة الكاملة هي أساس الشهادة الصحيحة، فبعد أن رجعت من غُربتها أكرمها الرب ( 2مل 8: 6 ) بأن تشهد للملك ليس عن أليشع (رمز لإله كل نعمة) فحسبْ، بل عمَّا فعل رب أليشع معها، وهذا سر عظمة شهادتها. حقًا لقد عرفت هذه الشونمية كيف تشهد، بعد أن عرفت كيف تطيع طاعة كاملة، نتيجة شركة عميقة مع رجل الله. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

*النعمة التي لأجلكم




أنبياء ... تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم.. أُعلن لهم أنهم ليس لأنفسهم، بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي اُخبرتم بها أنتم الآن ( 1بط 1: 10 - 12)

يجب أن نلاحظ ثلاثة أشياء هامة جدًا في 1بطرس1: 10- 12:
 
أولاً: صدق الوحي وطابعه المتميز. لقد خدم الأنبياء، ولكن مصدر نبوءاتهم، سواء شفهية أو مكتوبة، كان الروح القدس نفسه. فالروح القدس فيهم شهد بواسطتهم، وقد كان هو حقًا مصدر ما تكلموا به، حتى أنه كان عليهم أن يبحثوا في كلماتهم ويتأكدوا من قوتها الحقيقية، فقط ليكتشفوا أن معناها الكامل يتخطى توقعات الجيل الذي عاشوا فيه، وأنهم في الحقيقة يكتبون لتعليم قديسين في زمن آتٍ، هم نحن «الذين أُعلن لهم أنهم ليس لأنفسهم، بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي أُخبرتم بها أنتم الآن» (الآية12).

ثانيًا: مع أن المسيح لم يُستعلن في الزمن المنصرم، إلا أن الروح القدس في الأنبياء والمتكلم فيهم، كان هو «روح المسيح» (الآية11). وطبقًا لهذا، فالمسيح، كان هو المتكلم بروحه، حتى في أيام العهد القديم (قارن 1بط3: 18- 20).

ثالثًا: الفروق الكبيرة التي وَضَحت بين الزمن قبل المسيح والزمن بعده. فخلاص النفس، وهو الملكية المشتركة للمؤمنين اليوم، كان في الزمن المنصرم ـ حتى بالنسبة للأنبياء ـ موضوع بحث «فتَّش وبحث عنه أنبياء» (الآية10). ويقول عنها «تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم» (أو النعمة التي كان ينبغي أن تأتي إليكم)، أي أنها لم تكن قد أتت في الزمن السابق. وأيضًا، الأمور التي أخبرنا بها الرسل والآخرون الذين بشَّروا برسالة الإنجيل بالروح القدس المُرسل من السماء، هي الأمور التي أُعطيت عنها نبوءات فقط من قبل. فالأمور التي سبق أن تنبأ بها الروح القدس، هي بعينها الأمور التي كشف عنها الآن الروح القدس. عندئذٍ، كان الروح القدس في الأنبياء ليوحي لهم، ولكن الآن أُرسل الروح القدس من السماء. ويتميز الزمن الحالي بإتمام آلام المسيح، وبالتالي فقد أتت النعمة، وتحقق خلاص النفس، وهي أمور تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها، وأُرسل الروح القدس من السماء إلينا ليُخبرنا بها بواسطة الذين بشَّرونا (الآية12). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

*معونات على الطريق




عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيّرونه ينبوعاً. أيضاً ببركات يغطون مورة. يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة ( مز 84: 6 ، 7)
توجد بركات مرتبطة بالطريق الذي نعبر فيه. 
فلنا أولاً: قوة للطريق (ع5). 
ثانياً: مياه للإنعاش في وسط الأرض اليابسة والناشفة (ع6). 
وثالثاً: شمس لتُضيءعلينا ومجن ليحمينا في إلهنا نفسه (ع11).

"طوبى لأُناس عزهم بك"

فمع أنه من حظنا أن نمتد بأبصارنا إلى الأفراح التي تنتظرنا، إلا أن وجودنا في الجسد يُلزمنا أن نشعر بمرارة التجارب التي نقابلها في سفر البرية، وأن نواجه الحقائق المؤلمة التي تُحيط بنا. حتى يخيَّل إلينا أن الرحلة إلى ديار الرب في الأعالي طويلة وطويلة جداً. صحيح أن هناك الغبطة والبركة، ولكن نحن لازلنا في الطريق الوعر بما فيه من مشقات كثيرة. أفلا يوجد سبيل إلى الحصول على الغبطة هنا؟ الجواب "طوبى لأُناس عزهم بك". فالشخص الذي هناك هو عزنا في برية هذا العالم. وفي رسالة فيلبي التي هى رسالة البرية يقول الرسول "أستطيع كل شيء" - لا في قوتي أنا لأنه لا قوة لي بل "في المسيح الذي يقويني" ( في 4: 13 ).

والله دائماً يستخدم أشياء هذا العالم الضعيفة والفقيرة لمجده إذ يقويها بقوته الفائقة. فمنساس بقر يجعل الأعداء يختفون، ووتد تدقه امرأة ضعيفة يهلك العدو الجبار. وهكذا يستخدم الله الأشياء الصغيرة التي في البرية للغلبة والانتصار. لأن القوة فيه وليست فينا. ومن ثمّ طوبى لنا ونحن في السفر بالرغم من كل مشقاته لأن الرب عزنا.

"عابرين في وادي البكاء"

البكاء معناه الحزن والألم والتجارب. ولكن بعبورنا في هذا الوادي نصيّره ينبوعاً "أيضاً ببركات (أمطار) يغطون موره" (ع6). يذكر المرنم هنا الينبوع والأمطار. والمطر ينزل من السماء، أما الينبوع فيصعد من تحت - من الأرض نفسها. فالله يعدّ إنعاشاً للمسافرين المُعيين الظمآنين بكلا الطريقتين وذلك في أماكن لا ينتظر فيها راحة - في وادي البكاء.

أثناء السفر في البرية من مصر إلى كنعان، أمر موسى شيوخ اسرائيل أن يحفروا في رمال البرية فظهر بئر ( عد 21: 18 ). فالماء كان هناك ولو أنه مستور عن الأنظار. وقد استعملوا عصيهم لإزالة الطبقة العُليا فانفجر الينبوع المُنعش الذي كان قريباً منهم.

حقاً إن ينابيع الله لنا قريبة جداً، بل ويمكننا أن نجدها في نفس الأشياء التي تسبب لنا الحزن في وادي البكاء        .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

*كلُّه مشتهيات
حلقُهُ حلاوةٌ، وكلُّهُ مُشتهياتٌ ( نش 5: 16 )





إن حلاوة المسيح كائنة ـ كما تبدو لي أول كل شيء ـ في إنسانيته الكاملة. فهو واحد معنا في كل شيء ما عدا خطيتنا وخطايانا. لقد نما في القامة والنعمة، لقد تعب وبكى وصلى. لقد تجرَّب مثلنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية. ومع أننا نعترف به ربًا وإلهًا (كما اعترف توما)، ونعبده ونجلّه، 

ولكن أيها الأحباء لا يوجد شخص آخر تنعقد بيننا وبينه ألفة كالمسيح الذي صار قريبًا جدًا لقلوبنا البشرية. لا يوجد شخص في دائرة الكون كله غير المسيح نطمئن إليه. هو كامل الإنسانية اليوم كما كان منذ عشرين قرنًا خَلَت، لم يغيِّره القِدَم. إن يوحنا الذي رآه يُقيم الموتى ويُسكت الريح ويتكلم مع موسى وإيليا على الجبل، لم يخشَ أن يجعل من صدره وسادة له عند العشاء. 
وفي كل هذا نرى أن «كُلهُ مشتهيات»، فكماله لا يزال يلمع بنور فائق تكتحل به عين الإيمان. يقبل يسوع خطاة ويأكل معهم. خطاةً من كل صنف؛ نيقوديموس الخاطئ المتدين المؤدب، ومريم المجدلية التي أخرج منها سبعة شياطين. يأتي يسوع إلى النفوس الخاطئة فيُنظفها ويطهرها دون خوف من التلامس.

كان أيضًا كُلهُ مشتهيات في حنانه، فدائمًا كان «يتحنن». فالجموع التي لا راعي لها، وأرملة نايين الحزينة، وابنة الرئيس المائتة، ومجنون كورة الجدريين، والخمسة الآلاف الجياع، وكل مشهد مؤلم، كل ذلك كان يهز أعطاف قلبه الحنَّان. ولم يكن غضبه ضد الكتبة والفريسيين إلا زيادة في الحنان على الذين وقعوا تحت نير البر الذاتي.

لقد ظهرت نعمته أيضًا في شفقته. فلماذا لمس ذلك الأبرص المسكين؟ لقد كان في إمكانه أن يشفيه بكلمة، ولكن لمسة يسوع لذلك المطرود ـ الذي تجرَّد من كل حقوقه الإنسانية وأصبح مجرد الاقتراب منه نجاسة ـ أعادت إليه اعتباره في الحياة.

ولقد ظهرت حلاوته ونعمته في تواضعه ووداعته «أنا بينكم كالذي يخدم» و«ابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه» و«إذ شُتم لم يكن يشتم عوضًا» و«كنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه». وهل سمعنا أو قرأنا عن المسيح بأنه طلب حقًا له بين الناس؟ حقًا إن «حلقه حلاوة وكُلهُ مشتهيات». 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*هل عملت واجبك؟





فجازا (بطرس والملاك) المحرَس الأول والثاني، وأتيا إلى باب الحديد ... فانفتح لهما من ذاته، فخرجا وتقدَّما زقاقًا واحدًا، 
وللوقت فارقه الملاك ( أع 12: 10 )

أتى الملاك وانفتحت أبواب السجن وسقطت سلاسل بطرس وأُطلق سراحه، ولم يكن خلاصه بيد بشرية بل بيد الله الذي يستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليه أمر. ولكن لنلاحظ أن الملاك لم يفعل لبطرس ما كان بطرس يستطيع أن يفعله لنفسه، فقال له الملاك: «تمنطق والبس نعلَيك»، ولما تجاوزا الباب الحديد وخرجا إلى الطريق، اختفى الملاك لأن بطرس كان يعرف الطريق ولم يكن بحاجة إلى ملاك ليرشده إلى شوارع أورشليم. وفي هذا درس عملي لنا، فالله ينتظر منا أن نقوم بنصيبنا من العمل، ولا يصح أن ننتظر من الله أن يرسل ملاكًا ليعمل لنا ما يمكننا أن نعمله لأنفسنا.
 كثيرون منا يصلّون ويقولون: نحن قد تركنا العمل كله لله. حسنًا، ولكن الله يريدنا أن نقوم بواجبنا.

هل نصلي من أجل خلاص شخص معيَّن؟ هذا حسن. ولكن ربما يقصد الرب أن يُجيب هذه الصلاة بواسطتنا، فهل هناك خطاب يمكن أن نكتبه؟ وهل هناك نبذة يمكن أن نقدمها؟ وهل هناك كلمة يمكن أن نقولها؟ إن الله ينتظر ذلك منا، فهل نحن على استعداد لأن نؤدي واجبنا، أم نحن نترك الكل للرب؟ لا شك أن مسألة الخلاص هي من اختصاص الله وحده ونحن لا نستطيع أن نخلِّص أحدًا. الروح القدس هو الذي يعلن شخص الرب للنفس كالمخلِّص ويغيِّرها، ولكننا نستطيع أن نقدم الحق وأن نضع طريق الخلاص أمام النفس. والله ينتظر منا أن نفعل ذلك، وأن نسلِّم أنفسنا له ليستخدمنا في إجابة صلواتنا إذا كانت هذه مشيئته.

كان بعض المؤمنين مجتمعين للصلاة لأجل بعض المتضايقين، وبعد أن قضوا فترة من الوقت خرج أحدهم، وبعد مدة وقفت أمام باب الاجتماع عربة مُحمَّلة بالبضائع ومعها ولد يقول: ”الأخ فلان قد أرسل إجابة صلاته على هذه العَربة“.

وليس من المناسب أن أصلي لكي يرسل الله مالاً إلى أحد المشروعات إذا كان في استطاعتي أن أمدّ يدي إلى جيبي وأُخرج له مساعدة ولا أفعل. لا فائدة من الصلاة لكي يرسل الله فعَلَة إلى عمله ما لم نكن مستعدين أن نذهب نحن أنفسنا إذا دعانا الرب. 
يجب ونحن نصلي أن نقول: ”وها نحن يا رب استخدمنا“. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2011)

*في يوم خوفي





بخوافيه يُظللك. وتحت أجنحته تحتمي. تُرسٌ ومِجنٌّ حقهُ ( مز 91: 4 )
أنشودة رائعة أنشدها المرنم وهو يتأمل في حماية الرب للمؤمن في أوقات الخطر، فمَن يسكن في سِتر العلي، ويبيت في ظل القدير، ويضع ثقته في الرب كملجأه وحصنه ( مز 91: 1 ، 2)، سيتمتع بثلاث بركات عُظمى:

أولاً: «بخوافيه يُظلِّلك»: الرأفة والحنان. فالخوافي هي الريش الناعم تحت إبط الطائر، وهو مكان مناسب للفراخ الصغيرة لتجري إليه فتجد الدفء والحنان. والرب هنا، يُشبِّه نفسه، في عنايته الدقيقة بكل واحد من أفراد شعبه، بالنسر القوي ذي الأجنحة القوية والخوافي الناعمة. وهو يريدنا أن نهرَع إليه في أوقات الخوف فنتمتع بحنانه وعطفه ورأفته «كما يترأَف الأب على البنين يترأَف الرب على خائفيه. لأنه يعرف جِبلتنا. يذكر أننا ترابٌ نحن» ( مز 103: 13 ، 14).

أخي، أختي: هل تعاني من جفاء الناس وقسوة الظروف، ومن الوحدة والانفراد؟ إلجأ إليه، والتصق به، وستجده دائمًا رقيقًا عطوفًا، رحيمًا شفوقًا.

ثانيًا: «تحت أجنحته تحتمي»: الحفظ والأمان. قوة النسر تكمن في جناحيه، وبهما يحمي فراخه عند اقتراب الخطر منها. وقديمًا وصف الرب، لبني إسرائيل، قوته في خلاصهم وإنقاذهم قائلاً: «وأنا حملتكم على أجنحة النسور وجئت بكم إليَّ» ( خر 19: 4 ).
 وقد تعلَّم داود هذا الدرس في يومه، فصرخ إلى الرب وهو مُحَاصر من شاول: «ارحمني يا الله ارحمني، لأنه بك احتمت نفسي، وبظل جناحيك أحتمي إلى أن تعبر المصائب» ( مز 57: 1 )، ولما أراد أن يتغنى بقوة الرب التي حفظته، قال: «لأنك كنت عونًا لي، وبظل جناحيك أبتهج» ( مز 63: 7 ).

ثالثًا: «تُرسٌ ومجَنٌ حقُّهُ»: الوعد والطمان. حقه هو كلمته التي تحوي مواعيده العظمى والثمينة. أَ ليس هو القائل: «لا أنقض عهدي، ولا أُغيِّر ما خرج من شفتيَّ» ( مز 89: 34 ). ومواعيده هي سلاحنا ضد العدو في معركتنا الشرسة معه. إنها تُرسنا ومجننا، وكلما تمسكنا بها انتصرنا أعظم انتصار. وعن اختبار أنشد داود قائلاً: «في يوم خوفي، أنا عليك أتكل. الله أفتخر بكلامه. على الله توكلت فلا أخاف...» ( مز 56: 3 ، 4).

أخي المؤمن: احفظ مواعيد الرب ورددها، واملأ بها ذهنك وقلبك، عندئذٍ تثبت في حربك، 
وتنتصر على الأعداء الروحيين. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

*الكورة البعيدة




وبعد أيامٍ ليست بكثيرة جمع الابن الأصغر كل شيءٍ وسافر إلى كورة بعيدة، وهناك بذَّر ماله بعيشٍ مُسرِف ( لو 15: 13 )
”الكورة البعيدة“ هي العالم البعيد عن الله، بعيدًا جدًا حتى إن «العالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير»، فنتيجة لخطية آدم، انفصل الإنسان عن الله، ودخل كل نسل آدم إلى هذا العالم وهم «مُتجنبون عن حياة الله» ( أف 4: 18 )، فأصبحت هناك هوَّة كبيرة بين الله القدوس وهذا المخلوق الخاطئ، ولن يستطيع أحد أن يضع جسرًا لهذه الهوّة إلا شخص المسيح. فالخاطئ بعيد عن الله في قلبه وأفكاره وطرقه، وهذا يفسر لنا الكثير.

إنه يفسر لنا تجاهل الناس الشائع للكتاب المقدس. سوف يعطونك الكثير من الأسباب التي تجعلهم لا يقرأونه: أنهم لا يجدون وقتًا، لا يفهمون منه الكثير، كثيرًا ما تتضارب تفاسير محتوياته، ولذلك فهم يتركونه. 

وبسبب تأنيب الضمير يقرأ الكثيرون بين الحين والآخر أصحاحًا من كلمة الله، وينتهي الأمر عند ذلك، والسبب الحقيقي في هذا أن الكتاب المقدس يُحضر الإنسان في حضرة الله، وهذا آخر شيء يريده الإنسان الطبيعي. وهذا دليل كافٍ على أنه في ”الكورة البعيدة“، وأن القلب مُبتعد تمامًا عن الله.

وهذا يفسر أيضًا لماذا لا يُسرّ الخطاة بالصلاة. فالصلاة الحقيقية هي كلام مباشر مع الله بواسطة المسيح. فهي التي تجعلنا في اتصال وشركة مع العظيم الذي لا يُرى. ولكن الخاطئ لا يملك القلب الذي يُقدِّر هذا، فهو لا يجد أية مُتعة في سكب نفسه أمام الله.
 أما إذا صلَّى، فالصلاة تصبح فرضًا ثقيلاً وتكرارًا سقيمًا للكلمات، فهو يفضِّل فعل أي شيء بخلاف الصلاة، والسبب في هذا أنه يرغب في الابتعاد عن الله.

وهذا يفسر أيضًا لماذا لا يجد الخاطئ سرورًا حقيقيًا بالعبادة الجماعية لله. صحيح قد يذهب إلى اجتماعات الكنيسة، فالإحساس بالواجب قد يقوده إلى هناك، أو ربما بسبب العادة التي اكتسبها من نشأته المسيحية، أو قد يقوده ضميره المُتعب للمواظبة على الحضور. 
ولكنه دائمًا غير مُكترث بما يسمع. ولكن عندما يقدم الواعظ الرسالة منمَّقة فصيحة مُمتعة للآذان، فهو لا يسمع فقط بل يُبهر ويُسرّ. 
 ولكن دَع الواعظ ينسى بلاغته وفصاحته، دَعه يخاطب ضمير الخاطئ مباشرةً قائلاً: «أنت هو الرجل»، دعه يستحضره في حضرة الله، وسوف تجد هذا الخاطئ المسكين في حالة من عدم الارتياح، وليس غريبًا إذا لم يَعُد يستمع مرة أخرى لهذا الواعظ.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2011)

*ديماس .. نجم خبا





**بادر أن تجيء إليَّ سريعًا، لأن ديماس قد تركني إذ أحب العالم الحاضر وذهب إلى تسالونيكي ( 2تي 4: 9 ، 10)

لماذا ترك ديماس الرسول بولس؟ هناك عدّة احتمالات:

(1) ربما كانت رغبة بسيطة، تبدو شرعية للمنطق البشري، في الحصول على مأوى آمن مُريح، بعيدًا عن تداعيات سجن بولس ومحاكمته ومصيره الذي بَدَا محتومًا. لم يكن يستطيع أن يقدِّر هبة الألم من أجل المسيح ( في 1: 29 )، ولا كان بإمكانه الفرح بالاشتراك في آلام المسيح ( 1بط 4: 13 ).

(2) ربما يعطينا معنى اسمه، وهو ”شعبي“ أو ”مشهور“، فكرة. ولنلاحظ أنه لم يفكر في تغيير اسمه ككثيرين من مؤمني عصره الذين غيَّروا اسماؤهم لتتناسب مع مفهومهم الجديد للأمور؛ فشاول ”المرغوب“ غيَّر اسمه إلى بولس ”الصغير“. لكن بقاء اسم ديماس كما هو يعطينا الإيحاء أنه كان يرغب في تحقيق معنى الاسم. وما منفعة مَن سار طريق الخدمة للبحث عن الشعبية والشُهرة، من البقاء مع سجين قارب يوم إعدامه؟ أن يفارقه لَهَو أمر متوقع. وما منفعة مثله اليوم، إن خدم ذاك الذي ما زال العالم يرفضه؟ إن لم يفارقه شكليًا، فداخليًا هو بالفعل فارقه.

(3) تسالونيكي، بسبب تاريخها كانت تتمتع بمركز سياسي وحربي مرموق. وبسبب جغرافيتها على الطريق الرئيسية بين المشرق والمغرب، كانت مركز تجارة لامع في تلك الأيام الغابرة. وبجمعها للاثنين معًا، صارت مقصدًا لكل طالب غنى وشُهرة ومركز وقوة. ولنستمع للتشخيص الإلهي الدقيق «إذ أحب العالم الحاضر». يا كل ديماس .. أوَ ليست «محبة العالم عداوة لله؟ فمَن أراد أن يكون مُحبًا للعالم، فقد صار عدوًا لله» ( يع 4: 4 )؟

وكيفما كان السبب، فقد خسر ديماس الجعالة مع أنه كان السبَّاق، فالعِبرة بإتمام السباق. وما أوسع المُباينة بين ذلك الذي «أحب العالم الحاضر» كما تُظهره هذه الأعداد، وبين الذي تطلَّع في الأعداد السابقة إلى «ذلك اليوم»، الذي فيه سيُمنح «إكليل البر» من يد «الرب الديان العادل»! ( 2تي 4: 6 - 8).

إن «الذي معه أمرنا» أو بالحري الذي سنقدِّم له تقريرنا، هو الذي «كل شيء عريان ومكشوف» لعينيه ( عب 4: 13 )، حتى الدوافع الداخلية. ولا بد أن نقف أمامه لنقدِّم تقريرنا. فليتنا جميعًا نفحص دوافعنا، ليس في الخدمة فقط، بل في كل ما نفعل، في ضوء الوقفة القريبة أمام كرسيه!*​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا" أخي لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> شكرا" أخي لك


*الشكر لربنا أستاذى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

*كثرة الكلام




كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية، أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل ( أم 10: 9 )
«كثرة الكلام» مرض مألوف جدًا يتعلق باللسان. فإذا تكلمت كثيرًا، لا يمكن أن تتفادى الخطأ أبدًا،
 بل إن الكتاب المقدس يحذرنا من كثرة الكلام حتى في مُخاطبة الله، الأمر الذي يحتاج أكثرنا إلى الانتباه إليه، فنقرأ في جامعة 5: 1- 2 «احفظ قَدَمك حين تذهب إلى بيت الله، فالاستماع أقرب من تقديم ذبيحة الجهَّال، لأنهم لا يُبالون بِفعل الشر «لا تستعجل فمك ولا يُسرع قلبك إلى نُطق كلام قدام الله، لأن الله في السماوات وأنت على الأرض، فلذلك لتكن كلماتك قليلة».

لقد قال لي أحدهم يومًا: "تذكَّر أن الكذب بالكلام ليس خطية أكبر من الكذب بالترنيم". 

نعم، لقد سمعت أُناسًا يرنمون كلمات التسليم الكامل والتكريس الفائق لله، مثل "سلَّمت قلبي، خصصت حبي ... أنا لك كُلي بجملتي.." وكانوا هم أنفسهم يتهربون من دفع القليل من مالهم لعمل الرب. هذان موقفان متناقضان، فإن لم تكن حقًا مستعدًا لتسليم حياتك للرب، لماذا تقول له ذلك؟!

 ألا تدري بأنك ستعطي أمامه حسابًا عن كل كلمة قُلتها أو رنمتها في محضره؟

نقرأ في الأصحاح نفسه من سفر الجامعة، ما يُشير إلى أننا سنُسأل عن كل ما نقوله ونرنمه ونصليه، ولا مجال بعد ذلك لأن نقول: «إنه سهوٌ» ( جا 5: 6 )، لأننا سنعطي حسابًا عن كل كلمة خالية من الإخلاص وبعيدة عن التطبيق.

ونتابع في جامعة 5: 3 «لأن الحلم يأتي من كثرة الشغل، وقول الجهل من كثرة الكلام»، أو كما جاء في الترجمة التفسيرية: "فكما تُراود الأحلام النائم من كثرة العناء، كذلك أقوال الجاهل تصدر عن الإفراط في الكلام". 

فكثرة الكلام إذًا هي علامة الجهل، وحديث الجاهل يُعرف من كثرة كلامه من دون الحاجة إلى دليل آخر، حيث أن "أقوال الجهل تصدر عن الإفراط في الكلام". 

ما هو جذر المشكلة؟ 
أعتقد أنه يكمن في أن اللسان هو عضو لا يُضبط ( يع 3: 8 ). فكثيرو الكلام لا يضبطون ألسنتهم، وهم كثيرون في مجتمعاتنا المُعاصرة. 
أ لم تكن يومًا برفقة امرأة أو رجل صدَّع رأسك بكلامه الكثير الذي تخاله لن ينتهِ أبدًا؟ ما هو أصل المشكلة؟
 إنه لسان لا يُضبط؛ إن كثرة الكلام دليل أكيد على أن هناك قلبًا مُتعبًا غير منضبط.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*نعمان العظيم الأبرص





وكان نعمان رئيس جيش ملك أرام رجلاً عظيمًا عند سيده مرفوع الوجه .. وكان الرجل جبار بأس، أبرص ( 2مل 5: 1 )
في 2ملوك5: 1 نرى حالة نعمان من وجهيها، فمن جهة ظروفه كان «عظيمًا»، «مرفوع الوجه» و«جبار بأس» و”منتصرًا“ ـ أي أنه كان حائزًا لكل ما يتمناه القلب من امتيازات. فكان القائد الأعلى لقوات أرام، وكان حائزًا لثقة الملك واعتباره، وكان يحمل على جبينه إكليل الفوز والنصر.

ولكنه كان أبرص.
 يا لها من وصمة شنيعة على مقامه السامي، وسحابة قاتمة في جو مجده الساطع، فلم يكن ذلك المرض الخبيث عائقًا له عن التمتع بامتيازاته العظيمة فقط، بل كان مُنغِّصًا له ومُذلاً لنفسه، لأن علو منصبه جعل مرضه معروفًا ومشهورًا للناس، وأشعة عظمته كشفت وأوضحت قُبح منظره وتشويهه، فكانت البدلة العسكرية الفاخرة تكسو جسمًا أبرصًا، وإكليل النصر يتوج جبينًا أبرصًا، وبالاختصار نقول إنه لو فرضنا أن أحقر خادم من خَدَم نعمان أُصيب بذلك الداء الخبيث ما كان ليشعر بالمذلة التي شعر بها ذلك القائد العظيم نفسه.
 وإننا نؤكد أنه كان يتمنى أن يضحي بكل شيء في سبيل حصوله على الشفاء.

وفي شخص نعمان نرى صورة الخاطئ في حالته الطبيعية، وهو مضروب من الداخل والخارج بمرض الخطية العديم الشفاء. فقد يكون الإنسان كنعمان مُحاطًا بالغنى والثروة، يتنعم كل يوم مترفهًا، ولكنه خاطئ هالك.

 وعندما تتفتح عيناه ليرى ذلك، لا يزيده غناه وتنعمه إلا آلامًا وشقاوة داخلية. فهو هالك محتاج إلى خلاص، محتاج إلى بُرء دائه ومحو ذنبه وتطهير ضميره، هذا ما يحتاجه وهذا ما أعدّه الله له.

 فكما أعد الله مياه الأردن لتطهير نعمان من كل آثار مرضه، هكذا أعدّ دم المسيح الثمين لتطهير الخاطئ من كل ذنب وإعفائه من كل دينونة.

وكانت الفتاة الأسيرة المسكينة تعلم سرًا يجهله سيدها بالرغم من عظمته ومقامه؛ كانت تعلم أنه في أرض إسرائيل يمكن لسيدها أن يجد ما يتمناه. 
كانت تعلم أين توجد النعمة، ومعرفتها هذه ملأت قلبها شوقًا إلى اشتراك سيدها في تلك النعمة، فقالت: «يا ليت سيدي (هناك)» (ع3).

 وهكذا هو الحال دائمًا فالنعمة تملأ القلب بحب الخير للآخرين، فلم تهتم تلك الفتاة بكونها مسبية من أرض آبائها، وأسيرة في بيت شخص أرامي، ولكنها اهتمت بمرض سيدها واشتاقت لأن ترشده إلى طريق الشفاء. وأين يجد الأبرص شفاءه إلا عند إله إسرائيل؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2011)

*حيٌّ ليشفع فينا




فمِن ثمَّ يقدر أن يخلِّص أيضًا إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله، إذ هو حيٌ في كل حينٍ ليشفع فيهم ( عب 7: 25 )

تعترض المسيحي في طريق الجهاد أزمنة عصيبة يحتاج إزاءها إلى عون حاضر سريع، وإلى قوة تشجيع يومًا فيومًا طوال الطريق حيث تقف في وجهه تجارب وامتحانات وصعوبات منوَّعة، عليه أن يواجهها جميعًا كجندي ليسوع المسيح. على أن الله في نعمته لم يسدد حاجة نفوسنا من حيث إعداد مخلِّص كريم كشخص ابنه العزيز وحسبْ، بل تنازل وعمل حساب أعوازنا اليومية وسددها في رحمته وغناه.
 ونقصد بذلك التشجيع المبارك الذي نناله من رثاء وشفاعة ربنا يسوع كاهننا العظيم في السماء. فإنه ـ له المجد ـ بعد أن قدَّم كفارة لخطايانا بدمه على الصليب، جلس في يمين الله ليشفع فينا دائمًا، ويعيننا في طريقنا على الأرض «إذ هو حيٌ في كل حين ليشفع فينا» ( عب 7: 25 ).

وما أكمل لياقة شخص ربنا يسوع ابن الله لهذا المركز العجيب والخدمة المباركة! 
فإذ هو له المجد إنسان حقيقي (كما أنه ـ مبارك اسمه ـ الإله الحقيقي)، فإن في قلبه لشعبه العزيز حنان وعطف القلب الإنساني الكامل، لأنه مرة اجتاز تجارب الطريق لما عبَر برية هذا العالم كرجل الأحزان.

 أَ فلم يجلس عند بئر السامرة مُتعبًا؟ أَ لم يبكِ على لعازر؟ أوَ لم يتضايق في كل ضيق شعبه؟ حقًا إنه وحده الذي صدق فيه القول: «هو أخذ أسقامنا وحَمَل أمراضنا» ( مت 8: 17 ).

وكم كان بديعًا جدًا ذلك الرمز القديم؛ هارون، الذي يرمز إلى مركز ربنا يسوع كرئيس الكهنة العظيم!
 فثيابه الكهنوتية لها مدلولها وأهميتها. فالأفود مثلاً يرمز إلى بعض وجوه خدمة ربنا المبارك الآن من حيث الشفاعة الدائمة في شعبه العزيز لدى حضرة الله. وكان لهذا الرداء كتفان وصُدرة تتصل به اتصالاً وثيقًا ليس له انفكاك. وكانت أسماء أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر منقوشة عليها حتى متى دخل هارون إلى المقادس مرتديًا هذا الرداء المُتقن الرمز، فإنه يدخل حاملاً أسماء الشعب أمام الله بلا انقطاع.

هذا رمز ضعيف لشخص كاهننا العظيم. ولئن كان رمزًا صحيحًا صادقًا، إلا أن هارون لم يكن سوى إنسان مائت أصبح اليوم في عِداد الراقدين،

 فإن ربنا يسوع يحمل أعباء شعبه وأعوازهم المختلفة على كتفيه وعلى قلبه، ويحملها دائمًا أمام الله بفضل قيمته الشخصية وقبوله الخاص في حضرة الله.
 وإذ هو «يبقى إلى الأبد» فإن كهنوته عديم التغير لا يفشل ولا يبطل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2011)

*استجابة صلاتين




بنو رأوبين والجادّيون ونصف سبط منسى من بني البأس ... انتصروا ... لأنهم صرخوا إلى الله في القتال، فاستجاب لهم لأنهم اتكلوا عليه ( 1أخ 5: 18 - 20)
بلا شك أن الصلاة هي أسمى أنواع التعبير عن الاحتياج، وهي بحق حاجة كل مؤمن تقي يلاقي ما يلاقيه فيدفعه هذا إلى استخدام هذا السلاح.

وفي سفر أخبار الأيام الأول أمامنا مشهدان للصلاة في أصحاحين متتاليين: ففي 1أخبار4: 10 نرى صلاة يعبيص، ثم في 1أخبار5: 18 نرى صلاة بني رأوبين والجاديين ونصف سبط منسى.
 فالأولى صلاة فرد، وأما الثانية فصلاة جماعة. 
الأولى صلاة عامة تخص حياة يعبيص بصفة شخصية، والثانية صلاة نبعت من الضغط ووجود هؤلاء الرجال أمام معركة، بل واحتياجهم إلى قوة الله للانتصار فيها. 

ونحن بحاجة إلى هذين النوعين من الصلاة، فيلزمنا أن نصلي في الرَحَب كيعبيص، وأن نصلي في الضيق كرجال السبطين ونصف. والرائع أن الله استجاب الصلاتين، فنقرأ في الحالة الأولى «أتاه الله بما سأل»، ونسمع التعبير في الثانية «استجاب (الله) لهم لأنهم اتكلوا عليه».

أما عن المشهد الثاني ( 1أخ 5: 18 - 22) فنجد فيه رجال لديهم من المقومات ما يجعلهم لا يفكرون في الصلاة مُطلقًا، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فهم صرخوا إلى الله في القتال. فبالرغم من امتيازاتهم من حيث إنهم بنو بأس، حاملون الأتراس والسيوف، لهم أن يتقدموا ليهاجموا باستخدام سيوفهم، ولهم أن يدافعوا عن أنفسهم بالأتراس إذا انقلب عليهم القتال، بل لهم أن يطاولوا العدو من بعيد بأقواسهم، وهم فوق الكل مُتعلمون القتال، لهم من المهارات القتالية ما يكفيهم لإدارة معركة حربية متكاملة. 
أضِف إلى ذلك عددهم الكبير: أربعة وأربعون ألفًا وسبع مئة وستون، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فقد ضغط عليهم القتال فصرخوا إلى الله.

ولنلاحظ أن يعبيص «دعا الله»، فكان أمامه وقت ليُعبِّر عن احتياجه وعما يريد، بينما أولئك «صرخوا إلى الله»، فالمعركة جعلتهم في احتياج عظيم لله ولتداخله السريع.

 ونرى نتيجة اتكالهم على الرب أنه استجاب لهم فانتصروا، ثم نهبوا الأعداء، وسَبوا منهم مئة ألفًا، بل سقط قتلى كثيرون في القتال، وما سبب كل هذا إلا «لأن القتال إنما كان من الله». فقد تدخل الله لصالحهم فجدَّد آمالهم وأدار الحرب على أعدائهم، فانتصروا أروع انتصار، وذلك لأنهم شعروا بضعفهم وبخوفهم بالرغم من امتيازاتهم الكثيرة، فصرخوا إلى الله فاستجاب لهم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح الكل وفي الكل




يُقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيًا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون ( تث 18: 15 )
مرَّت قرون على هذه الكلمات التي قالها موسى، وبعدها ظهر ذلك ”النبي“ الجليل في مشهد هذا العالم. وفي أحد أيام جسده أُعطيَ لموسى وإيليا أن يشاهداه «على الجبل المقدس» وأن يكونا في صُحبته المجيدة. 
وكان عجيبًا في تلك الفرصة الفريدة أن يحدث حادث أعاد إلى الأذهان تلك الكلمات التي فاه بها موسى «له تسمعون». إذ نقرأ أنه على أثر اقتراح بطرس الذي قدمه وهو لا يدرك، من حيث صُنع ثلاث مظال «لك واحدة، ولموسى واحدة، ولإيليا واحدة»، وعلى أثر هذا الاقتراح غير الحكيم «إذا سحابةٌ نيِّرة ظلَّلتهم، وصوتٌ من السحابة قائلاً:
 هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت. له اسمعوا» (مت17).

فلو أن بطرس تذكَّر فقط تلك الكلمات المأثورة «مجدي لا أُعطيه لآخر» ( إش 42: 8 )، وأنه لم يكن قديمًا سوى خيمة (مظلة) واحدة وسحابة واحدة ( تث 31: 15 )، لَمَا تفوَّه بذلك الاقتراح الذي أدَّى في الحال إلى انسحاب الزائرَين السماويَين. 
حتى إذا ما عاد التلاميذ إلى صحوهم ونظروا حولهم «لم يروا أحدًا إلا يسوع وحده معهم» ( مر 9: 8 ).

نفس هذا الدرس تُلقيه علينا رسالة كولوسي، إذ إنها تنذرنا بخطر الخروج عن المسيح والالتجاء إلى فلسفة الناس الفارغة أو الحكمة الإنسانية الباطلة.
 وإذ كان الرسول بولس يَغار على بقاء مجد الفادي العزيز مصونًا مُكرَّمًا، فإنه أنذر القديسين في كل مكان ( كو 2: 1 )، وحذَّرهم حتى لا يخدعهم أحد بكلام مَلِق (ع4)، ولا يسبيهم أحد بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس (ع8). كما حذرهم من أن يحكم عليهم أحد في أكلٍ أو شربٍ، أو من جهة يوم مقدس إن كان عيدًا أو هلالاً أو سبتًا (ع16)، وألاّ يخسِّرهم أحد الجعالة، راغبًا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة (ع18)، وألاّ يخضعوا لفرائض حسب تعاليم ووصايا الناس (ع20).

فاتقاء لهذا كله قاد روح الله القدوس، الذي عمله أن يمجد المسيح، الرسول بولس لأن يتأمل في شخص الرب كالبارز في كفايته واقتداره، سواء في دائرة الخليقة الواسعة ( كو 1: 15 - 17)، أو في دائرة القيامة (ع18). فهو الذي ستُجرى على يديه مصالحة كل شيء في المستقبل (ع20)، كما سبق وتمت مصالحة الأفراد المؤمنين الآن (ع21). وبهذه الطريقة ألفتَ الرسول أنظار قديسي كولوسي إلى حقيقة أن «المسيح الكل في الكل» ( كو 3: 11 ). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2011)

*أبوك يُجازيك




متى صنعت صَدَقة فلا تُعرِّف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك، لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يُجازيك علانيةً ( مت 6: 3 ، 4)

في متى6: 2- 4 يذكر خبير القلوب ثلاثة توجهات مختلفة للإنسان في عمل الصَدَقة:

(1) مدح الناس (ع2)

(2) الإعجاب بالذات (ع3)

(3) رضى وسرور الآب (ع4)

إن الذين كان مقصدهم من العطاء الحصول على مدح الناس قد نالوه، ومثلهم أيضًا الذين كانوا مُعجبين بذواتهم، لقد كان هذا هو كل نصيبهم. 
مساكين هم، فإنهم لا يفرقون كثيرًا عن الحية التي «التراب طعامها». فهل تريد أنت أن يكون نصيبك في حِطام هذا العالم الزائل، أم أنك تريد أن يكون نصيبك شيئًا أفضل، وفي مجال أعظم وأمجد؟ إن كان عملك دافعه مجد الله فلقد رأى هو عملك، وكُتب أمامه سفر تذكرة، وحين يأتي وقت المُجازاة، سيجازيهم الآب الذي يرى في الخفاء. 

ليتنا نتذكَّر أن ما نحصل عليه من مديح الناس وإعجابهم يمضي، ولكن ما نحصل عليه من الله يبقى إلى الأبد.

عزيزي .. لا تَدَع الناس يعرفون ما عملت، وأيضًا لا تعرِّف شمالك ما فعلَت يمينك، وانسَ أنت ما فعلت، لكن الله لن ينسى «لأن الله ليس بظالمٍ حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التي أظهرتموها نحو اسمه، إذ قد خدمتم القديسين وتخدمونهم» ( عب 6: 109 .

 وما دام هو لن ينسى، فحبذا لو نسينا نحن. إنني أعتقد أننا سننال المكافأة في ذلك اليوم على ما عملناه حبًا في الرب، ثم لم ننشغل به، بل ونسيناه، إذ إن قلبنا لم يكن على العمل نفسه بل على الرب ( مت 25: 37 - 39).

 نعم يا سيدنا أعِنا لنخدم بدافع المحبة والولاء لك، وشعارنا: ينبغي أنك أنت تزيد، وأننا نحن ننقص.

ألا ليتنا نعيش دائمًا في ضوء هذه الحقيقة المباركة أن الله يرى كل ما نعمله، وأنه عن قريب سيُحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة على كل
 خفي إن كان خيرًا أو شرًا ( جا 12: 14 ).

 وعليه فلنحترص أن نكون مرضيين عنده «لأنه لا بد أننا جميعًا نُظهَر أمام كرسي المسيح، لينال كل واحدٍ ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع، خيرًا كان أم شرًا» ( 2كو 5: 9 ، 10).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*يُذلك ويُجرِّبك




سار بك الرب إلهك .. لكي يُذلك ويجرِّبك ليعرف ما في قلبك: أَ تحفظ وصاياه أم لا؟ فأذلك وأجاعك وأطعمك المنّ ( تث 8: 2 ، 3)

«أذلَّك وأجاعَك» .. ما أقسى هذه الكلمات!

 أَ يمكن لمَن تمتعوا بكل عناية الله الفائقة أن يُقال عنهم: «أذلك وأجاعَك»! 
نعم يمكن أن يحدث ذلك مع الوضع في الاعتبار المصدر الذي منه يأتي الإذلال. فهناك فارق كبير بين ما كان يُعانيه الشعب من ذُل أثناء وجودهم في أرض مصر من يد فرعون القاسي، وما يلاقونه من ذل من يد الله المُحب:

(1) إن إذلال فرعون هو ذل العبودية والقهر، أما ذاك الذي من يد الله فهو ذُل الأبوّة الحانية الصادرة من قلب مليء بالمحبة والعطف، والذي عبَّر عنه إرميا «فإنه ولو أحزنَ يرحم حسب كثرة مراحمه. لأنه لا يُذل من قلبه، ولا يُحزن بني الإنسان» ( مرا 3: 32 ، 33).

(2) إن غرض إذلال فرعون للشعب هو تحطيمهم وإفشالهم، أما غرض إذلال الرب فيختلف تمامًا «يُذلك .. لكي يُحسن إليك في آخرتك» ( تث 8: 16 ).

(3) إن إذلال فرعون لا حدود له، فلو أمكن لجعلهم في هذا الذل طوال حياتهم، حتى إنه ندم عندما أطلقهم من أرض مصر وأراد أن يُرجعهم مرة أخرى للعبودية والذل ( خر 14: 5 ). أما الرب فهو يُذل بحساب ولغرض معيَّن «يُذلك ويجرِّبك ليعرف ما في قلبك: أَ تحفظ وصاياه أم لا؟» ( تث 8: 2 ). فهناك هدف مُحدد في قصد الرب وهو يُذل شعبه، ولا يمكن أن يُطيل فترة الإذلال طالما استوعب شعبه الدرس الذي يريدهم أن يتعلموه.

(4) نتيجة إذلال فرعون هو الصراخ والأنين، حتى إن الرب قال عن شعبه: «إني قد رأيت مذلة شعبي الذي في مصر، وسمعت صراخهم من أجل مُسخِّريهم. إني علمت أوجاعهم» ( خر 3: 7 ).
 أما نتيجة إذلال الرب لشعبه هو التمتع بطعام ما أروعه وما أمجده، يقول عنه موسى: «أذلك وأجاعَك وأطعمك المنّ الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آباؤك» ( تث 8: 3 ).

 أَ كان يحلم الشعب بطعامٍ رائع مثل هذا؟

(5) إن الجائع ولا سيما نتيجة الإذلال يشتهي أي طعام يُقدَّم له، مهما كانت رداءته، لكن الرب في جوده وصلاحه ومحبته يقدم لشعبه وهم يجتازون تحت يديه التأديبية أفخر ما عنده «بُرّ السماء ... خُبز الملائكة» ( مز 78: 24 ، 25)، والذي عرفنا في نور العهد الجديد 
أنه يُشير إلى الرب يسوع ـ تبارك اسمه ـ الذي هو «خبز الله النازل من السماء» ( يو 6: 32 - 35، 49- 51).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

*الشاب الغني والفرصة الضائعة




وفيما هو خارجٌ إلى الطريق، ركض واحدٌ وجثا له وسأله: أيها المعلم الصالح، ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الأبدية؟ ( مر 10: 17 )
في هذه الحادثة التي وردت في الأناجيل الثلاثة: متى ومرقس ولوقا، نرى أنه مهما كانت الثروة الأرضية والمزايا الطبيعية حسنة في مكانها الصحيح، إلا أنها ليست فقط غير قادرة على أن تعطي صاحبها حق دخول ملكوت الله،
 ولكنها أيضًا تقف حائلاً حقيقيًا دون الحصول على البركة. فالطبيعة في أحسن حالاتها لا تدرك حاجتها للمسيح، وليس عندها تقدير صحيح لمجد شخصه الكريم.

لقد كانت في هذا الشاب صفات كثيرة ممتازة: لقد كان مملوءًا بحماس الشباب لأنه جاء راكضًا. 
وكان مستعدًا لأن يعترف بسمو المسيح لأنه بكل خشوع «جثا له». وكان راغبًا في أن يعمل الصلاح لأنه قال: «ماذا أعمل؟».
 شكله الخارجي يدل على أن صفاته ممتازة، ولقد حفظ الناموس ظاهريًا. لقد كان هناك الكثير من الجمال في صفاته (التي هي من ثمار خليقة الله الجيدة) وكانت هذه موضع تقدير من الرب، ولذلك نقرأ «فنظر إليه يسوع وأحبه». ومع ذلك فكل هذه الصفات الطبيعية المتميزة لم توجِد عنده تقديرًا حقيقيًا لشخص الرب ولمجده. كما لم تُوجِد شعورًا حقيقيًا بحالته وحاجة قلبه. لقد كان يستطيع أن يدرك تميز المسيح كإنسان، ولكنه لم يستطع أن يدرك مجد شخصه كابن الله.

وفي إجابة الرب له يتمشى معه من نفس أرضية سؤاله له إنه لا يقر أن الإنسان صالح: «ليس أحدٌ صالحًا إلا واحدٌ وهو الله». لقد كان المسيح صالحًا بحق، وذلك لأنه هو الله.

وإذ لم يكن لهذا الشاب شعور بحاجته، لذلك لم يكن سؤاله: ”ماذا ينبغي أن أعمل لأخلُص؟“، ولكن «ماذا أعمل لأرِث الحياة الأبدية؟». فوضعه الطبيعي الممتاز أعماه عن حقيقة أنه خاطئ هالك في حاجة إلى خلاص بالرغم من كل ما يتمتع به من صفات ممتازة.

ويكشف الرب الستار عن حقيقة حالته بهذا الطلب: «اذهب بِع كل مالك ... وتعال اتبعني حاملاً الصليب». ولقد أظهر هذا الطلب حقيقة قلبه وأنه يفضِّل المال عن المسيح، وهكذا نقرأ «فاغتم على القول ومضى حزينًا». 

هذا يبيِّن ما في قلب الإنسان الطبيعي من جهة الله، 
فالصفات الممتازة ليست دليلاً على حالة القلب الروحية الداخلية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

*زكريا الكاهن





فظهر له ملاك الرب واقفًا عن يمين مذبح. فلما رآه زكريا اضطرب ووقع عليه خوف ( لو 1: 11 ، 12)

مشهد زكريا وأليصابات يُشبه إلى حد ما مشهد إبراهيم وسارة، وأيضًا مشهد ألقانة وحنة؛ كانوا جميعهم في مركز البر أمام الله، ولكنهم كانوا عقيمين بلا نسل. فقيل عن زكريا وأليصابات «وكانا كلاهما بارين أمام الله، سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم» ( لو 1: 6 ).

ونلاحظ أن الملاك الذي بشَّر زكريا بميلاد يوحنا، لم يصعد في لهيب المذبح نحو السماء، الأمر الذي حدث سابقًا مع ملاك الرب (الذي هو الرب يسوع)، الذي بشَّر منوح بميلاد شمشون ( قض 13: 20 ). 

ولم يَقُل الملاك لزكريا كما قال الرب يسوع لمنوح: «لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب؟» ( قض 13: 18 )، ولا نقرأ في حادثة زكريا مثلما قال منوح لامرأته: «نموت موتًا لأننا قد رأينا الله!» ( قض 13: 22 ). ففي مشهد لوقا1 يشغل الملاك مركزه باعتباره خادم واقف أمام الله ( لو 1: 19 ).

«لا تخف» .. يا لها من كلمة مطمئنة ومُشجعة قيلت لزكريا (ع13)، وقيلت أيضًا للعذراء (ع30)، وللرعاة ( لو 2: 10 )، وليوسف رجل مريم ( مت 1: 20 ). إن مجيء الفادي يبدد كل خوف. إن رؤية الرعاة للملائكة ملأتهم خوفًا، أما رؤيتهم للمسيح فقد ملأتهم فرحًا وتسبيحًا ( لو 2: 8 - 20).

إن زكريا الكاهن مثال لنا عندما نطلب ولا يستجيب الرب لطلبتنا سريعًا، وذلك لكي يدربنا على الخضوع لمشيئته وانتظار توقيته. كما يمثلنا زكريا في فشله، فمع أننا ـ من الكتاب المقدس ـ نعرف الكثير من الحقائق الروحية التي تطمئنا في تجاربنا وآلامنا، لكن كثيرًا ما ننسى ما عرفناه، فلا نستفيد عمليًا واختباريًا.
 فبكل تأكيد عرف زكريا الكاهن قصة إبراهيم وسارة، وقصة ألقانة وحنة، ومع أن إبراهيم قد صار مُماتًا وتأكد من مُماتية مستودع سارة، لكن القدير أعطاهما إسحاق.

 وكان على زكريا أن يستفيد عمليًا واختباريًا مما عرفه، وكان عليه ألا يضع العقبات أمام ما سمعه، فيسأل الملاك: «كيف أعلم هذا، لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمة في أيامها؟» (ع18).
 ليساعدنا الرب أن نعيش عمليًا واختباريًا ما نعرفه من مواعيد صادقة أُعطيت لنا. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

*أمرت أن تعولك




الأشبال احتاجت وجاعت، وأما طالبوا الرب فلا يعوزهم شيء من الخير ( مز 34: 10 )
لا يترك الله أولاده في عَوَز أو احتياج، بل إنه يعولهم بطرق ووسائل مختلفة، وهذا وعده لنا. ونرى ذلك متمثلاً في إيليا، وكيف اعتنى الله به لمدة ثلاث سنوات ونصف، إذ انقطع المطر ( يع 5: 17 )، وحدثت مجاعة عظيمة في البلاد، وقد تكفَّل الرب به، مستخدمًا سلطانه المطلق، في تطويع الإنسان والمخلوقات العجماء (الطيور) لأمره، ولإعالة إيليا، ونرى ذلك في قول الرب له:

1 ـ أمرت الغربان:

قال الرب لإيليا: «انطلق .. واختبئ عند نهر كريث .. فتشرب من النهر. وقد أمرت الغربان أن تعولك هناك» ( 1مل 17: 3 ، 4)، فنجد أن الغربان كانت تحت طوع الله لإعالة إيليا، فكانت تأتي له بخبز ولحم صباحًا ومساءً، وذلك عكس طبيعتها، ولم تتخلف ولو مرة واحدة قرابة سنة ونصف، فكان إيليا عندما يسمع صوتها ويراها، يرى فيها عناية الله ومراحمه، فكان يُسرّ بمجيئها، بل وكان ينتظرها، وفي نهاية المدة المحددة من الرب، نجد أن النهر وهو مصدر المعونة الموثوق به للعيان قد يبس، ولم يذكر الكتاب أن الغربان وهي المصدر غير الموثوق به للعيان قد تخلفت عن إحضار الطعام.

2 ـ أمرت امرأة أرملة:

قال الرب لإيليا: «قم اذهب إلى صرفة التي لصيدون وأقم هناك. هوذا قد أمرت هناك امرأة أرملة أن تعولك» ( 1مل 17: 9 )، فقام وذهب حسب قول الرب، وهو لا يعلم مَن هي المرأة، وعندما ذهب وجد أنها امرأة فقيرة، وكل ما عندها «ملء كف من الدقيق .. وقليل من الزيت»، والحقيقة أنها تحتاج إلى مَن يعولها هي وابنها، ربما اندهش إيليا وتحيَّر، لكن لم يتركه الرب في حيرته، بل قال لها الرب بفم إيليا: «إن كوار الدقيق لا يفرغ وكوز الزيت لا ينقص إلى اليوم الذي فيه يُعطي الرب مطرًا على وجه الأرض»، وإن كانت المرأة فقيرة في الزمان، لكنها كانت غنية في الإيمان، «فذهبت وفعلت حسب قول إيليا»، وبهذا أعالت إيليا من مخازن الرب التي لا تفرغ. «وأكلت هي وهو وبيتها أيامًا» قرابة سنتين، حتى افتقد الرب شعبه بالمطر.

فهل تخشى من العَوَز أو الاحتياج في زمن الجوع والغلاء؟ اعلم أن مخازن الله لا تفرغ.
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2011)

> *فهل تخشى من العَوَز أو الاحتياج في زمن الجوع والغلاء؟ اعلم أن مخازن الله لا تفرغ.*​


*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*أنغام الساجدين





ما حبيبُكِ من حبيبٍ أيتها الجميلة بين النساء، ما حبيبُكِ من حبيبٍ حتى تُحلِّفينا هكذا؟ ( نش 5: 9 )

إنه سفر الألحان الرخيمة، حيث نستمتع بدفء لغة المحبة الكريمة، بل بخرير مياه الودّ المنسابة هديرا، من العريس الجوَّاد، لعروسه، قاطعةً شوط البرية الأليمة. 

في هذا السفر، بدءًا من أصحاح5: 9 وحتى أصحاح6: 13 نجد ثلاث أسئلة، الإجابة عنها تكوِّن فكرة ثلاثية جميلة:

السؤال الأول عنه: «ما حبيبُكِ من حبيبٍ أيتها الجميلة بين النساء؟» (5: 9)، والإجابة عنه هي أنغام الساجدين.

السؤال الثاني: عن المكان الذي ذهب إليه، وعن موعد مجيئه: «أين ذهب حبيبكِ أيتها الجميلة بين النساء؟» (6: 1) والإجابة عنه تُظهر أشواق الراجين.

السؤال الثالث عنها: «ماذا ترون في شولميث؟» (6: 13) والإجابة عنه تَصِف سلوك المُخبرِّين.

عزيزي، هل لديك إجابةٌ ضليعة، ينشئها فيك الروح القدس، «الذي يأخذ مما له ويُخبرنا» تدلي بها بإنشائك، إذا سُئلت عن هذا الفريد؟
 فما أروع تلك العروس! 
التي كانت سجايا عريسها واضحة ومتسلسلة، من رأسهِ وحتى قَدمه، فأخذت تَصِف مَنْ «يبيت بين ثدييها» ( نش 1: 13 )، في حب وإعجاب، فجاءت بمثابة أنغام الساجدين.

وعندما نسجد له، متأملين إياه على مهلٍ، يأتي السؤال الثاني: «أين ذهب حبيبكُ أيتها الجميلة بين النساء؟» وكأن مَنْ حولنا يتساءلون: ”إن كنتم تحبونه، وأنتم لا ترونه، هلاَّ تذهبون إليه؟“.

عزيزي، هل تملأُك إجابةٌ أكيدة، ينشئها فيك الوعد، بل أقول بالأحرى: مَنْ وعد بقُرب مجيئه؟ 
فما أكثر تلك العروس ثباتًا، التي لم يكن وعدُ عريسها، مداعبًا خيالها، بل يقينٌ يملأ قلبها: «حبيبي نزل إلى جنته ... ليرعى في الجنات ويجمع السوسن» ( نش 6: 2 ). 
يقينًا سيجمع السوسن، أَ ليست هذه أشواق الراجين؟

وأما السؤال الثالث: «ماذا ترون في شولميث؟» وما أجمل ما يفتتح به الأصحاح الذي يليه مباشرةً: «ما أجمل رجليكِ بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم» ( نش 7: 1 ).

عزيزي، يا مَنْ تسجد وتُخبر، هل لديك شهادة، لا أقول عن ذيوع صيتك، ولا عن شهرة خدمتك، ولكن أقول عن تقوى مسلَكك؟ وإلاّ فأين سلوك المُخبرين؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*في العُمق




لأنك طرحتني في العُمق في قلب البحار، فأحاط بي نهرٌ. جازت فوقي تياراتك ولُججك ( يون 2: 3 )
عميقة حقًا كانت تلك المياه التي أُرسل إليها يونان يوم اكتنفته مياهٌ إلى النفس، وأحاط به الغمر، والتف عُشب البحر برأسه، ولكن أعمق منها بما لا يُقاس مياه الموت تلك التي نزل إليها ابن الله الطائع، من أجل عصياننا، يوم كان «غمرٌ ينادي غمرًا عند صوت ميازيبك»، يوم كانت مياه الموت ليس فقط من تحت سيدنا ومن حوله، بل إن كل تيارات ولُجج غضب الله طَمَت عليه ( مز 42: 7 ).

عجيبة حقًا، وفوق متناول الاستقصاء، أعماق مشورات حكمة الله ومحبته ونعمته ومجده. مَنْ ذا في مقدوره أن يصل إلى أغوارها؟

لقد اقتضت تلك المشورات آلام الصليب لإنجازها؛ آلام ذاك الذي هو يوشك أن يسلِّم الروح فوق الصليب، إذ نكَّس رأسه المتوَّج بالشوك وصاح: «قد أُكمل».

عظيمة فعلاً كانت شدة نفس يونان يوم كان ـ في قبره الحي ـ محرومًا من كل عون بشري، ”صارخًا من جوف الهاوية“، يوم ”أعيت فيه نفسه“.
 ولكن ما تلك الآلام ـ وقد استحقها ـ قياسًا إلى آلام خشبة اللعنة؟ يوم صرخ أول المتروكين ـ متروكًا من أجلنا ـ «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني، بعيدًا عن خلاصي، عن كلام زفيري؟»، يوم كان متروكًا، لا من تلاميذه فحسبْ، أولئك الذين سمَّاهم «أحباء»، بل متروكًا ـ آخر المطاف ـ من الله، وقد «اكتنفته جماعة من الأشرار»، حيث انطلقت كل قوة الشيطان ومكره وعدائه، مُضافة إليها عداوة الإنسان.

فكل السهام التي ذخَرت بها جُعبة الشيطان، وكل عتاد ترسانة العدو اللئيم، تدفقت جميعها على الإنسان الإلهي الكريم اللطيف الصبور حين كان الوسيط بين الله والناس ـ كمَنْ هو حَمَل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ـ مجعولاً خطية لجميع الذين يؤمنون به، حاملاً خطاياهم يوم وقعت عليه تعييرات مُعيري الله.

إنه موقف أليم يجد الإنسان نفسه فيه وهو يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة مهجورًا من أحبائه وأقربائه وخَدَمه. 
وهكذا، فما من صوت تعزية، ولا من صلاة تُسمع، ولا من أُذن تصغي في عطف ورثاء، ولا من يد حانية تقدم إليه آخر جُرعة مقبولة، أو تمسح العرق البارد الذي يتصبب من جبين الصديق المحتضر!! مَنْ منا يرتضي أن يموت هكذا؟ 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

*سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف




وإن كنتم تدعُون أبًا الذي يحكم بغير مُحاباة حسب عملِ كل واحد، فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوفٍ ( 1بط 1: 17 )
هذا الكلام ليس عن كرسي المسيح، بل عن نظرة عيني الآب نظرة مستمرة لكل ولد من أولاده في كل يوم ليرى ما نحن فاعلون. والذي نزرعه فإياه نحصد أيضًا.
 يقول الابن المطيع: كم أتمنى أن لا يوجد في طريقي من يوم إلى يوم شيء لا يرضى الآب أن يراه. أي نعم، فهو يلاحظنا باستمرار متطلعًا علينا، ويدخل معنا أيضًا في معاملات لكي يحفظنا بنعمته ولكي يؤدبنا إذا استدعت الحال. وإنها غلطة كبيرة أن نتصوَّر، بسبب اختلاف شهادة الله في يومنا الحاضر في ضوء المسيحية عن شهادته في عهد اليهودية، أن مبادئ سياسة الله الأدبية تتغير تبعًا لتغير شهادته. كلا. فإن سياسة الله مع شعبه هي هي اليوم كما بالأمس. 
ولا أنت ولا أنا ـ أيها القارئ ـ مع أننا في عهد النعمة، نقدر أن نتجاوز كلمة الله أو طرقه دون أن نتحمل مُجازاة عادلة، نظير أولئك الذين كانوا تحت الناموس.

من أجل ذلك يحرِّضنا الرسول بطرس بالقول: «سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوفٍ».
 على أن الخوف المذكور هنا ليس هو الخوف الذي يولِّد العبودية، وليس هو الخوف من جهة الفداء، أو القبول أو العلاقة التي لنا بالآب، لأن الوحي يضيف بعد ذلك كلمة من شأنها أن تزيل الشك «عالمين أنكم افتُديتُم».

إذًا لماذا أخاف؟ أخاف لأنني أعلم بعض الأمور. فإن معرفة الفداء والتمتع بغبطة المركز الذي تعطيني إياه نعمة الله في المسيحية من شأنها أن تجعل سبيلي متميزًا بالخوف. 
وكلما كان لدينا كثير من هذا الخوف كلما قلَّت أحزاننا في يوم غربتنا. واللحظة التي يتعطل فيها خوفنا هذا، هي لحظة سقوطنا. أما طالما سار معنا هذا الخوف التَقَوي طالما كنا في حُزمة الحفظ والصيانة.

إذًا فهذا العدد يدور حول سياسة الله اليومية لأولاده. فلا هو عن العرش العظيم الأبيض ولا عن كرسي المسيح الذي سيقف أمامه قديسوه، بل عن حقيقة كون الآب يثبِّت عينيه عليَّ اليوم، ويتعامل معي اليوم أو غدًا بمقتضى ما تراه عيناه في طرقي.

إن لي «أبًا يحكم بغير مُحاباة حسب عملِ كل واحدٍ»، لذلك يجب أن أخاف لئلا أتجاوز فكره في أي ناحية من طرقي، أو أضل عن طريقه، أو أحزن روحه، فهو إذًا خوف الأبناء من أن يجلبوا الألم لأب مُحب ساهر.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*سماوات جديدة وأرض جديدة




ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضًا جديدة يسكن فيها البر ( 2بط 3: 13 )
كم نتوق إلى جو الأبدية السعيد حيث الصفاء والنقاء، والراحة والهناء. حيث يسكن البر ويستقر، ويصبح كل شيء في توافق تام مع الله وصفاته، ولا يوجد مُطلقًا ما يعكر أو يكدِّر. فلا يوجد شر يحتاج إلى الحكم والإدانة، ولا يوجد تمرُّد أو عصيان يحتاج إلى قمع أو إخضاع، ولا يوجد شيطان يعربد ويفسد ما عمله الله لمسرته. 
ولا يوجد ليل أو أحزان. ولا توجد لعنة فيما بعد، فكل آثار الخطية تكون قد رُفعت تمامًا ونهائيًا من العالم بفضل حَمَل الله وما عمله على الصليب.
 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من العيون، ويمحو من الذاكرة كل الذكريات الأليمة الماضية. والموت لا يكون فيما بعد، ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد. ويصنع الله كل شيء جديدًا. 
ويقول الرائي: «ثم رأيت سماءً جديدة وأرضًا جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد» ( رؤ 21: 1 ).
 فستزول السماوات الحالية بضجيج وتنحل العناصر مُحترقة، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها ( 2بط 3: 10 ). ولقد أشار الرب إلى هذه الحادثة بالقول: «السماء والأرض تزولان» ( مت 24: 35 ). 
وذلك تحقيقًا للنبوة «السماوات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد وأنت تبقى، وكلها كثوبٍ تبلى، كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير» ( مز 102: 26 ). ستنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر مُحترقة تذوب ( 2بط 3: 12 ). أي أنه سيحدث تحلل ذري للكون وسيصحب ذلك انفجارات هائلة مروعة، وضجيج صاخب وحريق مدمر، تزول به السماوات والأرض التي تدنست بفعل الشيطان وشر الإنسان. وكان لا بد أن الله يغيرها فتتغير.
 ليس أنه سيخلق سماءً جديدة وأرضًا جديدة، بل سيغيرها، أي سيجمع ذراتها من جديد في شكل جديد، مُصاغة بكيفية جديدة تناسب الحالة الأبدية. وهذا مثلما سيحدث في تغيير أجساد المؤمنين التي ستصبح على صورة جسد مجد المسيح وتناسب الحالة الأبدية.

«والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد». فإن طبيعة الحياة في الحالة الأبدية ستختلف تمامًا عما هي الآن وحتى في المُلك الألفي على الأرض.
 ويا لها من تعزية أن البحر الذي يتكلم عن الاضطراب وعدم الاستقرار وهياج الشعوب والفواصل، لن يكون في الأبدية ـ بل سلام وهدوء وسرور وخلود مع الرب الودود.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

*خلاص الله





فقال له يسوع: اليوم حَصَل خلاصٌ لهذا البيت ... لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلِّص ما قد هلك ( لو 19: 9 ، 10)
«اليوم حصل خلاصٌ لهذا البيت» هذه الكلمات الثمينة تبين لنا ثلاث صفات للخلاص الذي تمنحه نعمة الله، وهي أنه خلاص حاضر، وخلاص كامل، وخلاص شخصي. 
فكلمة «اليوم» تدل على أنه خلاص حاضر. فإذا كان قارئ هذه السطور لم يخلُص إلى الآن، فلا حاجة له أن ينتظر إلى الغد حتى ينال الخلاص، لأن العمل الذي على أساسه يمنح الله الخلاص قد تم على الصليب. 
فالمسيح قال: «قد أُكمل»، و«تألم مرةً واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقرِّبنا إلى الله»، وكل نفس تؤمن بذلك تخلُص الآن، وتخلُص إلى الأبد.

ثم قلنا إنه خلاص كامل «اليوم حصل خلاصٌ»، فلا يقول إنه سيحصل، أو إنه في طريق الحصول، بل قد حصل فعلاً، لأن يسوع ـ له المجد ـ قد عمله لأجلنا وأكمله، وليس على الخاطئ أن يفعل شيئًا، بل الخلاص يأتيه إلى الباب كاملاً تامًا، وهو يناله على أساس كونه هالكًا، إذ لا يحتاج إلى الخلاص إلا الهالك، ولا شيء ينفع الهالك إلا الخلاص الكامل. فهو لا يحتاج إلى معونة، بل إلى خلاص جاهز.

أما الصفة الأخيرة فهي أنه خلاص شخصي «اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت». وهذه الصفة هامة جدًا، لأننا كثيرًا ما نسمع الناس يتكلمون بلهجة التعميم في مسألة الخلاص، فيقولون: ”نحن جميعًا خطاة، ونعلم أن المسيح مات عن الجميع“، ومع قولهم هذا فإنهم لم يفكروا في الموضوع قط بصفة شخصية، ولم يتعلموا أن يقول كلٌ منهم ـ من أعماق قلب حزين ـ ”أنا هالك، ولكن المسيح أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي“.

من ثمَّ نرى أن الخاطئ لا يجوز له أن ينظر إلى الغد حتى ينال الخلاص، لأنه خلاص حاضر. ولا يجوز له أن يفكر في إضافة شيء إلى الخلاص الذي تقدمه إليه النعمة، لأنه خلاص كامل. ولا يجوز له أن يرتاب في أهليته للحصول على الخلاص، لأنه خلاص شخصي. وفي اللحظة التي فيها يأخذ الإنسان مركزه كخاطئ هالك، في تلك اللحظة يكون له الحق في نوال الخلاص، كما أن كل شخص له الحق في استنشاق الهواء، وكل شخص له الحق في التمتع بنور الشمس. وهل سمعنا أن شخصًا عاقلاً ارتاب في أهليته للتمتع بالهواء والشمس؟ 
هكذا لا يجوز لأي خاطئ شاعر بهلاكه أن يرتاب في أهليته للخلاص.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

*آساف وقمة الاختبار




مَنْ لي في السماء؟ ومعك لا أريد شيئًا في الأرض ( مز 73: 25 )
الآيات من3- 14 من مزمور73 تصوِّر لنا سفر الجامعة، إذ تحدَّث فيها آساف عما تحت الشمس. وكما كانت نَغَمة سليمان في سفر الجامعة هي الأنين: 
«الكل باطل وقبضُ الريح (أو انقباض الروح)، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس» ( جا 2: 11 )، هكذا كانت لغة آساف أيضًا في هذه الآيات.

لكن آساف دخل إلى المقادس في ع17.
 والمقادس تصوِّر لنا سفر الأمثال. فسفر الأمثال بين أسفار سليمان الثلاثة التي كتبها، يُناظر القدس. ونلاحظ أن سليمان في سفر الأمثال يُحذِّر من طرق الشر نظرًا لآخرة هذه الطريق المُرّة، فيقول لنا مثلاً: 
«لأن المستقيمين يسكنون الأرض، والكاملين يبقون فيها. أما الأشرار فينقرضون من الأرض، والغادرون يُستأصلون منها» ( أم 2: 21 ، 22). ويحذِّر من أن الشهوة غير المقدسة «عاقبتها مُرّة كالأفسنتين» ( أم 5: 4 )، 
وأنها «في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأُفعوان» ( أم 23: 32 )، وهو عين ما فعله آساف عندما دخل مقادس الله، وتنبَّه إلى آخرة الأشرار.

أما في الآية25، فكأننا وصلنا إلى سفر نشيد الأنشاد، الذي هو بين أسفار سليمان الثلاثة يناظر قدس الأقداس، لا يجذب القديس فيه ما تحت الشمس، ولا هو يرفض الشر لأنه يعلم أن عواقبه مرّة، بل نجده قد اكتفى بالرب وحده، وشبع به تمامًا. فيقول مع العروس: 
«ليقبِّلني بقُبلات فمه، لأن حُبك أطيب من الخمر» ( نش 1: 2 ).

إننا في سفر الجامعة نجد شهوات سائر الأشياء ( مر 14: 19 ). لقد اشتهت عينا سليمان أشياء كثيرة، ومهما اشتهته عيناه لم يمسكه عنهما ( جا 2: 10 )، ولما حصل على الكل وجد الفراغ والخواء في قلبه!
 فعلم أن أمور العالم لا تُشبع القلب، ووجد نفسه رازحة، ونفسه ما زالت مُشتهية ( إش 29: 8 ).
 وأما في سفر الأمثال فنقرأ شيئًا أفضل، إذ نقرأ قول الحكيم: «شهوة الصديقين تُمنح» ( أم 10: 24 )، 
ولأنها شهوة الصديقين، فإنها يقينًا شهوة مقدسة.

وأما في سفر النشيد فتختفي كل شهوة، حسنة كانت أم رديئة، مقدسة أم عاطلة، وتُختزل كلها في شهوة واحدة فقط، هي الوجود مع المسيح، كقول العروس: «تحت ظله اشتهيت أن أجلس» ( نش 2: 3 ).

لقد شُفيَ آساف تمامًا، وصار مثل العروس التي ما كانت تريد شيئًا ولا شخصًا سواه، فقالت: «أحلّفكنَّ يا بنات أورشليم، إن وجدتن حبيبي، أن تُخبرنه بأني مريضةٌ حُبًا» ( نش 5: 8 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

*العشاء العظيم




إنسانٌ صنع عشاءً عظيمًا ودعا كثيرين، وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوين: تعالوا لأن كل شيءٍ قد أُعِدَ ( لو 14: 16 ، 17)
في مَثَل الإنسان الذي صنع عشاءً عظيمًا ودعا كثيرين ( لو 14: 15 - 24)، 
نرى الرب يُشير إلى ثلاثة أنواع من الناس إزاء النعمة المُقدَّمة لهم:

(1) النوع الأول هم أولئك المشغولون بمصالحهم العالمية (ع18- 20) مشغولية صدَّت شهيتهم عن العشاء السماوي. فهم يفضّلون قطعة أرض أو خمسة أزواج بقر أو بعض شئون عالمية عن التمتع بكنوز النعمة الغنية. ومع أن هذه الأشياء كلها جائزة في ذاتها، ولكن قلوبهم انصبت فيها انصبابًا جعلهم يستخفون بالأمور السماوية، وهكذا حكموا بهلاكهم الأبدي إذ يصرِّح الملك أخيرًا قائلاً: «إنه ليس واحدٌ من أولئك الرجال المدعوِّين يذوق عشائي» (ع24). ولنلاحظ أنهم لم يُدانوا لممارستهم تلك المشغوليات، بل لاكتفائهم بها واحتقارهم للنعمة الغنية، ورفضهم الدعوة إلى العشاء العظيم، أما النعمة فإذ يحتقرها هؤلاء لا ينقطع تيارها بل تفيض إلى غيرهم.

(2) والنوع الثاني الذي يُدعى إلى العشاء العظيم هم المساكين والبائسون الذين في الشوارع والأزقة (ع21)، أولئك المستعدون لتقدير الفضل والإحسان. ونحن عندما نشعر بحاجتنا ونحسّ ببؤسنا وشقائنا، عندئذٍ نمد أيدينا لقبول الإحسان المُقدَّم لنا. ويا لها من صورة يرسمها الرب ليبيِّن بها حالة الإنسان الروحية. مساكين وجُدع وعُرج وعُمي، في حالة الفقر وبلا أيدي لتعمل أو أرجل لتمشي أو أعين لتُبصر، يا لها من حالة مُحزنة لا علاج لها إلا في نعمة الله الظاهرة في إنجيل ابنه. آه لو شعرنا بأعواز النفوس العميقة لَمَا اكتفينا بفتح الاجتماعات للكرازة، بل لزُرنا الجيران، وطُفنا الشوارع والأزقة مقدمين الدعوة للهالكين البائسين، ومتوسلين إليهم بكل إلحاح أن يقبلوها ويأتوا في بادئ الأمر إلى الاجتماع الذي تسمع فيه الكرازة، ثم إلى المسيح، وفي النهاية يأتون إلى بيت الآب ويسكنون فيه إلى الأبد.

(3) النوع الثالث، هم الموجودون في الأطراف النائية جدًا «في الطرق والسياجات» (ع23)، وهؤلاء هم الأمم الذين يُعتبرون في أقصى الأرض بالنسبة لمدينة أورشليم التي هي مركز الله الأرضي. 

فيا لها من نعمة فائضة تلك التي اندفعت بغزارة بالرغم من اتساع دائرتها الشاملة للعالم أجمع، وبالرغم من المقاومات الكثيرة التي اعترضتها في سبيلها، ولكن هكذا كان يليق بها لأن نبعها من الله.
*​


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2011)

*اقترابنا إليه




أما أنا فالاقتراب إلى الله حَسَنٌ لي ( مز 73: 28 )

من أروع إعلانات الوحي المقدس أن الله أعلن منذ الأزل لذَّاته مع بني آدم ( أم 8: 31 )، فليس بغريب عليه أن يقطع هو المسافات مقتربًا إلى الإنسان في كل أحواله: في الجنة قبل السقوط وبعده (تك3)، وفي زيارات عجيبة لقديسيه (تك18)، أو في ظهورات ملائكية خاصة لأحبائه (قض6) إعلانًا عمليًا عن أشواقه نحو الإنسان، وتمهيدًا للحَدَث الأعظم عندما تجسد وأتى في هيئة البشر، ليسير في شوارعنا، ويدخل إلى بيوتنا ويشاركنا دموعنا، ويشفي مرضانا ويواسينا في أحزاننا، وفوق الكل يذهب إلى الصليب ليضع الأساس المتين للاقتراب الفعلي للإنسان إلى الله بدمه الكريم (كو1).
 وقبيل الصليب بساعات، لا عَجَب أن يعلن أن هؤلاء الذين أحبهم وأحبوه، واقترب منهم فاقتربوا إليه، سيكون مآلهم الأبدي ”معه“
 في بيت الآب في مجد السماء ( يو 14: 3 ).

لقد قيل حقًا ”أنه في المسيح نزل المجد إلينا، وفي المسيح صعد الإنسان إلى ذلك المجد“.

 فيا لروعة هذا القُرب العجيب!

ومن الطبيعي في المقابل، أن يكون اقتراب الإنسان إلى هذا الإله العظيم والمُحب، هو أروع ما في الوجود بالنسبة لذلك الإنسان «أما أنا فالاقتراب إلى الله حسنٌ لِي»؛ هكذا هتف آساف في يومه، بعد أن ذاق مرارة البُعد عن مقادس الله، والحرمان من الشركة بداخلها.

لقد هيأت لنا نعمة الله كل لوازم هذا القُرب العجيب: فضعْفُنا له كهنوت المسيح ( عب 7: 25 )، وحيرتنا في صلواتنا لها معونة الروح القدس ( رو 8: 14 )، وضمائرنا مُكمَّلة بفاعلية دمه الكريم (عب9، 10)، وأخطاؤنا في الطريق لها الشفيع الذي لأجلنا في السماء ( 1يو 1: 9 )، والظلام المُحيط بنا روحيًا وأدبيًا له كلمة الله التي هي كالسراج المُنير في الموضع المُظلم.

وما أثمن الدروس من بركات الجلوس مع فادي النفوس، هناك نتعلم حقيقتنا كما يراها هو (إش6)، لا كما نراها نحن أو كما يراها الناس، كما نرى كل ما حولنا بعينه هو لا بأعيننا نحن، وعلى جبال الشركة الغالية،
 الدنيا تصغر والعالم يتضاءل، وأجمل الكل أننا نراه هو في جماله البديع وأمجاده المتنوعة، فنعيش نعكس مجده إلى أن نراه في المجد قريبًا بالعيان، ويتحقق اقترابنا إليه ولا يكون بعد ذلك افتراق على الإطلاق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*المسيح افتدانا




لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعِلَ الكثيرون خطاةً، هكذا أيضًا بإطاعة الواحد سيُجعل الكثيرون أبرارًا ( رو 5: 19 )
لقد دخل ربنا يسوع المسيح ـ بصفته آدم الأخير ـ معركة الصليب الرهيبة وكسبها لحسابنا. 
ومَنْ كان الطرف الثاني في هذه المعركة؟ مَن كان الخصم العدو سوى إبليس بكل حُججه ضدنا أمام عدالة الله؟ كان هناك ذلك الذي له سلطان الموت بكل قوة قبضته التي شددها حول رقابنا حتى لا نفلت من دائرة نفوذه، ومن سيادته وطغيانه علينا. وفي ثلاث ساعات مظلمة مُرهبة مُرعبة كانت ختام أربعة آلاف سنة تكبَّر فيها ذلك العدو وطغى بالظلم وبالخداع وبالكذب، بالقتل وبالمكر وبالرياء، وبكل خديعة الإثم وظل فيها يبسط عرشه على ظلمة هذا الدهر فيُطاع.

 هناك في الصليب إذ مات المسيح في مكان المديونين والمُذنبين كأنه منهم، لأنه ناب عنهم، سقطت الحُجة من فم العدو، وأدرك هذا القاتل الظالم أن حكمة الله التي خفيت عليه رتبت أن تكون إطاعة يسوع المسيح حتى الموت، هي التعويض الذي كفَّر وسدد حساب معصية آدم الأول في جنة عدن «كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة، هكذا ببر واحدٍ صارت الهبة إلى جميع الناس، لتبرير الحياة» ( رو 5: 18 ).

 وبنُصرة المسيح أعتق مفديوه الذين كانوا أسرى في سلاسل الشيطان وأطلقهم الفادي في الحرية، وتهدَّم العرش الذي قام على الظلم في الظلام، وسقط المتربع عليه سقوطًا عظيمًا.

والآن إبليس عدو مهزوم ودائرة نفوذه وعتاد حربه وقيود أسراه الذين آمنوا وخصصوا موت الفادي لنفوسهم، إنما جميعها من مخلَّفات معركة رهيبة قاسية اندحر فيها جبار الشر وأجناده.

والخطية ومبادئ الشر التي حكمت وتحكمت في الناس قد أُبطلت كقوة وانكسرت كشوكة، وفقد الشيطان قاعدته فينا (الطبيعة الفاسدة القديمة)، لأن الله صلب كل أولئك في الصليب وأحرق كل ذلك حرقًا بدينونة ملتهبة أكلت الذبيحة أكلاً.

لقد فقدَ إبليس أرضه فينا، التي كانت مالاً مُباحًا له قبل أن نحصل على الفداء.
 لقد فقد حق السيادة علينا الذي كان له بوضع اليد بالخطية. لقد أُبطلت الخطية، وبذلك تجرَّد الشيطان من صفة السيادة شرعًا وحكمًا على أساس موت المسيح النيابي.

فإن كان جميع الناس ـ جميع نسل آدم ـ يموتون في آدم شرعًا، ففي المسيح ـ الرأس الجديد ـ يحيا الجميع بالإيمان الذي يصدِّق الله فيما يعلنه ويقوله عن موت ابنه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2011)

*الكسل هو منبع المرار




وكان في وقت المساء أن داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك، فرأى من على السطح امرأة تستحم ( 2صم 11: 2 )
داود في سريره إلى وقت المساء؟!! 
أعتقد أن كثيرين يفعلون ذلك حرفيًا متى تأتَّت لهم الفرصة! فيتم فيهم القول: «البابُ يدورُ على صائرِهِ، والكسلان على فراشهِ» ( أم 26: 14 )، 
ويا للكسل! ويا لنتائجه المدمرة!!
 ويكفي أن أحيلك إلى سفر الأمثال لتبحث فيه بنفسك، لترى خسائر هذه الخِصلة المدمرة، فتجد الكسلان يفتقر (روحيًا وزمنيًا)، ويشتهي (النصرة والنجاح و...) وليس له، ويستعطي (يتمنى أن يساعده أحد في تحقيق أحلامه) ولا يُعطَى، وغير ذلك (اقرأ على سبيل المثال أمثال6: 6- 11؛ 13: 4؛ 19: 15؛ 20: 4؛ 21: 5؛ 26: 14- 16). وهنا أذكر قول الحكيم: «عبرتُ بحقل الكسلان.. فإذا هو عَلاهُ كلهُ القريص (الشوك)، وقد غطى العوسج (شجرة شوكية بلا ثمر) وجهه، وجدار حجارته انهدَمَ» ( أم 24: 30 ، 31)، 
هل رأيت الصورة المُزرية: أشواك وانهدام ولا ثمر؟ وهل هناك تعبير عن الخطايا التي تحوط الحياة فتدمرها أبلغ من ذلك؟!

انفض غبار الكسل يا صديقي، فنموك الروحي يحتاج إلى اجتهاد وعمل، وتذكَّر أن «العامل بيدٍ رخوة يفتقر، أما يد المجتهدين فتُغني» ( أم 10: 4 )، وما في قلب الله من ناحيتك هو الغنى الروحي.

ويا ليت داود فعل شيئًا حسنًا بعد أن استيقظ في المساء. ليتك رنمت إحدى ترنيماتك الحلوة يا داود، أو اجتهدت أن تتمم شهوتك المعروفة بالوجود في محضر الله، أو صلَّيت من أجل شعبك المحارب، أو قمت لتهتم بأمر من أمور مملكتك، أو لتفتقد واحدة من غنيماتك! لكنه قام يتمشى على السطح!
 يا للفراغ القاتل! ويا للاستغلال الخاطئ للوقت! وبالطبع نحن في خطر عندما نُسيء استخدام ما يسمونه ”أوقات الفراغ“. بل نحن لسنا بمأمن عندما يكون عندنا من الأصل ما يُسمَّى أوقات فراغ.

 فكم هي قصيرة الحياة! 

أقصر مما نعتقد! بخار يضمحل، قصة تنطوي، تُقرَض سريعًا فنطير ( يع 4: 14 ؛ مز90: 9، 10). لِذا وجب أن نُحسن استغلال كل لحظة فيها.

صديقي: استَفِد بوقتك بطريقة سليمة، لأنك إن لم تفعل، فالبديل هو الوقوع في الخطأ. لتكن كل لحظة من وقتك بنَّاءة لك، روحيًا ونفسيًا وعمليًا واجتماعيًا. استثمر الوقت في أن تعرف الرب أكثر، وتخدمه أكثر. في أن تساعد الناس وتبنيهم، في أن تنمّي قدراتك وإمكانياتك.
 في أن تكون مُفيدًا بكل صورة ـ وإلا فستضُرّ وتُضَرّ.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2011)

*يوسف المتألم





أنتم قصدتم لي شرًا، أما الله فقصد به خيرًا ( تك 50: 20 )
قصة يوسف أكثر قصص الكتاب إثارة وتشويقًا، وأعتقد أن السر في ذلك يكمن في أمرين:

أولاً: نُصرة الشر في البداية وهزيمته في النهاية. فلو تخيلنا القصة من خمسة فصول، سنرى أن الأربعة منها تنتهي نهاية مأساوية بنُصرة الشر على الخير. فيوسف بين محبة أبيه وبُغضة إخوته، تنتصر البُغضة على المحبة. ويوسف بين شراسة يهوذا وطيبة رأوبين، تنتصر الشراسة على الطيبة. ويوسف بين ثقة فوطيفار وكذب زوجته، ينتصر الكذب على الثقة. ويوسف بين معروفه مع الساقي وأنانية الساقي، تنتصر الأنانية على المعروف.
فمن فصل إلى فصل تزداد دهشتنا كيف أن الشر ينتصر هكذا. وما يزيد الدهشة والإثارة أنه مع نُصرة الشر وازدياد الآلام، كان يوسف يزداد روعةً وصلاحًا، فيزداد غموض القصة إذ لا نجد في حياة يوسف ما يبرر نُصرة الشر هذه. لكن العجيب أن هذه الشرور عينها التي حققت هذه الانتصارات الضخمة، هي نفسها باجتماعها وتفاعلها معًا أخرجت أعظم خير ليوسف! فالمعادلة لم تكن هكذا:

محبة + طيبة + ثقة + معروف = عرش

لكن المعادلة سارت بالشكل الآتي:

بُغضة + شراسة + كذب + أنانية = عرش

فكيف حدث هذا؟! .. الإجابة في الأمر الثاني:

ثانيًا: سلطان الله دون استعلانه. ما يجعل القصة أكثر إثارة، هو أنه بينما نرى الله يُكثر من لقاءاته مع يعقوب؛ سواء المباشرة أو غير المباشرة من خلال الملائكة، لا نجد له أي لقاء مع يوسف، فلا كلمة ولا ملاك يحمي ولا ظهور يطمئِن، كما كان يفعل مع الآباء السابقين.
 وكأن الله لا يسمع ولا يرى ما يحدث له، لماذا لم يظهر لإخوته مُحذرًا كما فعل مع أبيمالك بخصوص إبراهيم، وكما فعل مع لابان بخصوص يعقوب؟
ولماذا لم يعامله حتى كلوط ويرسل ملاكًا ينقذه من البئر؟ لكن في النهاية نكتشف أنه لم يكن بعيدًا البتة عن عبده، ولم تكن الأحداث أبدًا تجري من وراء ظهره، فهو إن ترك الشرير يمرح فإنما يسخَر من شره في النهاية،
 مُظهرًا سلطانه في إخراج الخير لعبده من ذات الشرور التي قصدوها له، وليجعل عبده يغني في النهاية «أنتم قصدتم لي شرًا، أما الله فقصد به خيرًا».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*لا بد أن تقابل الله




فاستعد للقاء إلهك ( عا 4: 12 )
أيها القارئ، أيًا كنت، وكيفما كنت، وأينما كنت، إننا نريد أن نُخبرك عن شيءٍ واحد وهو أنك لا بد وأن تقابل الله. نحن نعلم علم اليقين أنك تؤمن بذلك، ولا نتصور أنك تُنكر هذه الحقيقة، ولكــــــــــن 
هل أنت تثق حقًا أنك كخاطئ لا بد أن تتقابل مع إله قدوس؟ 

ويا لها من مقابلة!!
 إن كل صغيرة وكبيرة صدرت منك سوف تُكشف وتُستعلَن حينئذٍ بصورتها الحقيقية. كل خفي سيظهر وكل شيء سيكون عُريانًا ومكشوفًا لعيني الله الفاحصتين.

والآن هل تشعر بقلق إذا تصوَّرت مقابلة الله؟ هل ترغب في أن تتحاشى هذه المقابلة بأية وسيلة؟ وهل ترتبك إذا علمت أن وقت المقابلة قريب، أم أنك تستطيع أن تفكر في هذا الأمر بلا خوف؟ إن حقيقة الأمر هي أنك إذا كنت غير مُخلَّص فما أرهب تلك المقابلة. تمهَّل وتفكَّر، وطالما أن الخلاص ميسور لك وفي متناولك بواسطة الإيمان بدم الحَمَل، فإنه من واجبك أن تمتلك هذا الخلاص لئلا تُدعى لمقابلة الله وأنت غير مُخلَّص وغير مغفورة لك خطاياك.

إن الله قد قرر أمرًا لا يُنقض أبدًا وهو أن كل واحد لا بد أن يعطي حسابًا عن نفسه أمام المسيح. أما المؤمن بيسوع فهو الآن بعيد عن الموت الأبدي وعن الدينونة. 
 يا له من مركز مجيد يحصل عليه المؤمن بالنعمة كثمرة لعمل المسيح على الصليب.

لقد تألم المسيح مرة لأجل الخطايا ( 1بط 3: 18 ). تفكَّر في كلمة «مرة»، إنه لن يتألم مرة أخرى، مهما صلَّيت أو طلبت فإنه لن يأتي ليموت مرة أخرى على الجلجثة. كلا وألف كلا فإنه لم تبقَ بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا ( عب 10: 10 ، 12، 26).

ألا ترى أيها الشخص غير المؤمن أن العمل الذي به يمكن أن تخلص قد عُمل؟ 
إن صلواتك وأصوامك وأعمالك الصالحة لا يمكن لأي شيء منها أو جميعها مجتمعة أن تكمِّل ذلك العمل، فإنه «قد أُكمل» ( يو 19: 30 )، ولقد سُرّ الله بهذا العمل، بل لقد سُرّ وشبع بمَن أكمل هذا العمل، 
ويسوع نفسه لك إن كنت تؤمن به.
 لقد أعطاك الله إياه، فهل تقبل عطية الله التي لا يُعبَّر عنها؟ أم أنت مُصرّ على رفضها؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

*رِجلا يعقوب





ولما فرغ يعقوب من توصية بنيه، ضمَّ رجليه إلى السرير، وأسلمَ الروح وانضم إلى قومه ( تك 49: 33 )

أول لقاء بيعقوب على صفحات الوحي هو عند ولادته، حيث خرج ويده قابضة بعقب عيسو في محاولة منه أن يكون سابقًا لأخيه ( تك 25: 24 - 26)، وهي رغبة نابعة من الطبيعة الموروثة المتصفة بالكبرياء والذاتية.

 إن الكبرياء والذات أكثر ما يبغضه الرب، فهو «لا يُسرّ بقوة الخيل، لا يرضى بساقي الرجل» ( مز 147: 10 ). وها هو موسى يقول للشعب: «لا تخافوا. قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم اليوم» ( خر 14: 13 )، أي لا تستخدموا أرجلكم.
 وكان شاول الطرسوسي قبلاً ـ في كبريائه وعناده ـ كمَن يرفس (برجليه) مناخِس ( أع 9: 5 )، ولكنه فيما بعد اختبر كفاية قوة الرب في ضعفه فقال: «لذلك أُسرُّ بالضعفات ... لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذٍ أنا قوي» ( 2كو 12: 10 ).

ودعونا ـ أيها الأحباء ـ نستعرض ثلاثة فصول تكلِّمنا عن رجلي يعقوب:

(1) في تكوين29: 1 «رفع يعقوب رجليه وذهب إلى أرض بني المشرق»، وهنا نرى استناده على قوته الشخصية، وكم جلبت له من متاعب لمدة 20 سنة كان طابعها عدم السلوك في النور، وهو ما عبَّرت عنه العبارة الواردة في بداية رحلته إلى فدان أرام «وصادف مكانًا وباتَ ..لأن الشمس كانت قد غابت» ( تك 28: 11 ).

(2) في تكوين32: 24- 32 في طريق عودته وعبوره مخاضة يبوق، صارعه الله، وخلع حق فخذه، فصار يمشي وهو يَخمَع على فخذه، أي أنه فقد قوة رجليه. وفي ذلك الوقت جاءت العبارة «وأشرقت له الشمس» ( تك 32: 31 ). وهنا نرى إفراغ يعقوب من قوته الشخصية وإرادته الذاتية، واستناده على الرب.

(3) في تكوين49: 33 «ولما فرغ يعقوب من توصية بنيه ضمَّ رجليه إلى السرير». وهنا وصل يعقوب إلى النهار الكامل ( أم 4: 18 )، حيث البصيرة الروحية في القمة، فتنبأ لأولاده بما يُصيبهم في الأيام الأخيرة، ثم «أسلم الروح وانضم إلى قومه» حيث النهار الأبدي، إذ هو وآبائه الجميع عند الله أحياء في نور محضره الأبدي ( لو 20: 38 ).

ويمكننا القول إن يعقوب في تكوين29 كان يحسب نفسه شيئًا، وفي تكوين32 عرف بالاختبار أنه لا شيء، فتعلَّق بالرب قائلاً: «لا أُطلقك إن لم تباركني» ( تك 32: 26 )، أما في تكوين49 فقد أقرّ بضم رجليه أن الله هو كل شيء.
*​


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

> *ويمكننا القول إن يعقوب في تكوين29 كان يحسب نفسه شيئًا، وفي تكوين32 عرف بالاختبار أنه لا شيء، فتعلَّق بالرب قائلاً: «لا أُطلقك إن لم تباركني» ( تك 32: 26 )، أما في تكوين49 فقد أقرّ بضم رجليه أن الله هو كل شيء.*​


*
ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

*مشوار التوبة




وناح كل بيت إسرائيل .. فنزع بنو إسرائيل البعليم .. وعبدوا الرب وحده .. فأخذ صموئيل حَمَلاً رضيعًا وأصعده ( 1صم 7: 3 - 9)
أحبائي .. دعونا نتبع شعب الله وهم يقدمون توبة حقيقية في خطوات رائعة:

1ـ ناح كل بيت إسرائيل: جميل أن نرجع للرب بالدموع. فالرجوع دون دموع توبة بلا نَدم، لن يدوم أثرها طويلاً. ودموع دون رجوع عواطف غير صادقة، لا تدعمها إرادة تائبة. ولكن ما أجمل الرجوع بالدموع! ما أروع بطرس يخرج من محضر الخَدَم بعد الإنكار! لقد خرج خارجًا وبكى بكاءً مُرًا.

2ـ ونزع بنو إسرائيل الآلهة الغريبة: بعد الدموع تبدأ الخطوات العملية لنزع كل الأصنام. ربما يكون صنمك المال أو الشهوات. ربما عشت حياتك كمؤمن عبدًا ذليلاً لشهوة طحنتك وأكلت زهرة حياتك سرًا.

وعملية النزع عملية مؤلمة وربما تحتاج إلى الكثير من الدموع حتى تتزلزل تُربة القلب وتُقتلع الجذور الضاربة فيها.

3ـ عبدوا الرب وحده: حقًا لقد نظفنا القلب بنزع الأصنام ولكن لو تُرك فارغًا مكنوسًا مُزينًا، ستأتي الأروح النجسة لتسكنه ثانيةً. ولهذا فعلينا بعد ذلك أن نعبد الرب وحده، ونصحح مسَار الشركة. كل خطية هي نتاج ضعف الشركة أو عدم وجودها، ولهذا فالتوبة يصحَبها تجديد لمسَار الشركة ليملأ السيد القلب. الشركة واجب مقدس في حياة القديس.

4 ـ في المصفاة: بالارتباط بأفكارنا وعواطفنا وأعمالنا وسط الناس، يأتي دور المصفاة. والمصفاة تعني ”مُراقبة“ كما نفهم من سفر التكوين. ويمكن أن نسميها بُرج المراقبة الإلهية. هل تتصرف بشعور تام بالوجود في محضر الله؟ الله يراقبني دائمًا من بُرج المراقبة الإلهية. هل أعيش دائمًا في المصفاة؟ هل تعرف الله كرقيب الناس؟

5 ـ الذبيحة: قدَّم صموئيل حَمَلاً رضيعًا، وهنا أرعَدَ الرب على الأعداء. وفي الذبيحة نرى الإيمان. فلا فائدة من توبة بلا إيمان. ولا شيء يُكرم الله نظير الإيمان. فالإيمان هو القناة لكل بَرَكة. والإيمان الذي يعوّل على الله وعلى صلاحه رغم فسادنا ويثق في النعمة وكفايتها؛ هذا الإيمان هو طاقة التوبة بل الوجه الآخر لها.

ليساعدنا إلهنا لنتعلَّم حياة التوبة اليومية ويتعمَّق فينا الإحساس والشعور الواعي بصلاح الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2011)

*لكي أربح المسيح..





*
*لكن ما كان لي ربحًا، فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارةً ... من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي ( في 3: 7 ، 8)
«لكي أربح المسيح» ..
 هذه الجملة القصيرة تعبِّر عن أشواق شخص قد وجد في المسيح الغرض المُشبع لقلبه، وتكشف عن رغبات نفس قد مَلَك المسيح على مشاعرها ووجدانها، فطلبت النمو في معرفة ذلك الذي يملأ السماوات بمجده وبهاه.

ولنلاحظ قول الرسول «ما كان لي ربحًا»، فهو لا يتكلم عن خطاياه وذنوبه، أو عن الأمور التي يستحي بها، بل يُشير إلى فضائله ومزاياه، ومركزه الديني والعقلي والأدبي والسياسي؛ تلك الأمور التي كان يحسده عليها أترابه، ولكنه يقول إنه يحسبها خسارة لكي يربح المسيح.

ما أقل الذين يدركون عمق هذه الكلمات وقوة هذا التعبير «لكي أربح المسيح».

 فمعظمنا يكتفي بأن يفتكر عن المسيح كعطية الله للخطاة، ولا يسعى في أن يربحه كجعالة للنفس بتضحية كل ما هو عزيز ومحبوب للطبيعة.
 على أن الأمرين متميزان أحدهما عن الآخر. فكخطاة مذنبين هالكين لا يطلب الله منا أن نعمل عملاً ولا أن نقدم أو نضحي شيئًا، بل على العكس يطلب منا أن نأخذ مجانًا، نأخذ كل شيء ( يو 3: 16 ؛ رو6: 23؛ يو4: 10).

كل هذا صحيح، ونشكر الله عليه، ولكن يوجد وجه آخر للموضوع.
 فماذا يقصد الرسول بربح المسيح؟
 إنه بلا شك قد قَبِل المسيح كعطية الله للخطاة، فماذا أراد بعد ذلك؟ أراد أن يربح المسيح ككنز لنفسه ولو خسر كل شيء في سبيل ذلك.
 فكما أن المسيح التاجر الحقيقي قد باع كل ما له إذ أخلى نفسه، وضحى بكل حقوقه كإنسان وكالمسيا، لكي يمتلك الكنيسة، التي رآها لؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن، هكذا بولس الرسول قد ضحى بكل شيء لكي يمتلك ذلك الغرض الأسمى الذي أُعلن لقلبه يوم ظهور الرب له، فقد رأى في ابن الله جمالاً أدبيًا وكمالاً فائقًا جعلاه ينسبي، فتخلى عن كل امتياز وشرف عالمي، واحتقر كل مسرة وغنى أرضي، لكي يملأ المسيح كل زوايا قلبه ويملك على كيانه الأدبي بجملته، واشتاق إلى معرفته ليس كمَن رفع خطاياه فقط، بل كمَن يستطيع أن يُشبع كل رغبات النفس، ويعوِّض لها عن كل ما في العالم.

أحبائي .. أنّى لنا بمَنْ حياته تطابق القول: 
«لكي أربح المسيح».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*رائع حتى في موته




ونادى يسوع بصوتٍ عظيم وقال: يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي. ولما قال هذا أسلَمَ الروح ( لو 23: 46 )

ما أروع الطريقة التي انتهت بها حياة المسيح!
 لقد عاش كل حياته متكلاً على إلهه. يقول له بحسب المزمور22 «لأنك أنت جذبتني من البطن. جعلتني مطمئنًا على ثديي أمي. عليك أُلقيت من الرحم. من بطن أمي أنت إلهي». فذاك الذي هو الله من الأزل، صار إنسانًا، وأخذ مركز الإنسان الكامل المُتكل على الله. ولقد عاش حياة لا نظير لها. وها هو يموت كالإنسان.
 فكيف يموت؟

إنه يموت وعلى شفتيه صلاة للآب! إنه يقول له: «يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي»، ثم يموت. فما أروع هذا!

لقد كانت أولى كلماته المسجلة له في الوحي المقدس هي قوله للمطوَّبة أمه: «أ لم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي؟» فهو هنا قال عن الله إنه أبوه، تمامًا كما قال الله عنه «أنت ابني الحبيب».
 أما الأشرار فقد اعتبروه مُجدفًا لأنه قال إن الله أبوه، فصلبوه. لكن ها هو، في آخر نُطق له من فوق الصليب، وقبل أن يُسلِم الروح، يقول بصوتٍ عظيم: «يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي».

لقد كان سيدنا دائمًا بحق، الإنسان الكامل المتكل على الله، فلما أتت ساعة الموت، كان هو أيضًا الإنسان المتكل على الله. هو القائل بحسب المزمور16 «احفظني يا الله، لأني عليك توكلت»، ثم يضيف قائلاً: «جعلتُ الرب أمامي في كل حينٍ، لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع»، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «لذلك فَرحَ قلبي، وابتهجت روحي. جسدي أيضًا يسكن مطمئنًا».

ولهذا فإن المسيح هنا أمام مشهد الموت ما زالت ثقته في إلهه كاملة، فيستودع روحه الإنسانية بين يدي الآب!

صحيح كان المسيح قد سبق وأنبأ عن ذلك اليوم العصيب أن ابن الإنسان سوف يُسلَّم إلى أيدي الناس الخطاة ( لو 9: 44 مت 26: 50 )، وهذا ما حدث من لحظة القبض عليه في البستان حيث ألقوا عليه الأيادي (مت26: 50؛ مر14: 46؛ لو22: 53)، لكنه الآن، وقد أكمل العمل، يسلِّم روحه في يدي الآب. وصحيح أيضًا أنه عبرت على المسيح في الجلجثة عاصفة هوجاء، لم يرَ فيها وجه الله الكريم، عندما دخلت نفسه في أعماق الظلمة، لكنه ها هو يقول، في ثقة كاملة، وشركة رائعة: 
«يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2011)

*الزوجات والأزواج




« ولا تكن زينتكنَّ الزينة الخارجية ... بل إنسان القلب الخفي .. ، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن ( 1بط 3: 3 ، 4)
إن أبرز علامة للزوجة المسيحية هو الخضوع لزوجها، وفي هذا نتعلم كيف أن ثبات الحياة المسيحية له التأثير العظيم على غير المتجددين. فالزوج غير المؤمن، الذي يرفض أن يُصغي إلى كلمة الله، قد يُربح عندما يتطلع إلى حياة زوجته التي تحيا في كل نقاوة وخوف الله ( 1بط 3: 1 ، 2).

ولكي ما تحيا الزوجة حياة صحيحة مع زوجها، فيجب أن تحيا بالروح أمام الله، ولا يجب أن تكون زينتها على غرار هذا العالم ونمطه الذي يسعى لكي يجعل المرأة جذابة في مظهرها للرجال، أما من جهة صورتها الأدبية فلا يقول شيئًا، مع أن هذا الأمر الأخير هو الذي له القيمة العُظمى في نظر الله. فالمرأة المسيحية تفكر بالحري فيما يراه الله ـ «إنسان القلب الخفي» ـ وتزين نفسها بزينة الروح الوديع الهادئ. وهذا عكس ما يُظهره الجسد من البُطلان والتأكيد على الذات والسعي للاهتمام بها.
 وفضلاً عن ذلك، فالروح الوديع الهادئ هذا، هو موضوع مشغولية القلب في نظر الله. فمتى وجد العناية والاهتمام به، فإنه يقينًا يعطي صورة الوداعة والهدوء كصفات أمام الله والناس. 
قد تبدو في بعض الأوقات مظاهر خارجية للهدوء والوداعة، غير أنها قليلة الفائدة ما لم تكن نابعة من وداعة وهدوء الروح. إنها فقط تصدر عن إنسان القلب الخفي، وتؤثر في الحياة بشكل صحيح.

إن النساء القديسات في القديم يُستشهد بهن كنماذج للمرأة المسيحية اليوم، فقد كُن متوكلات على الله، ويزيِّنّ أنفسهن بالروح الوديع الهادئ، وكن خاضعات لأزواجهن (ع5). وبرهنت سارة على طاعتها وخضوعها لزوجها إذ كانت تدعوه سيدها. فالزوجات المتوكلات على الله، والطائعات لأزوجهن، يصنعن خيرًا دون أن يخَفن البتة من النتائج، فمثل هذه هي صفات أولاد سارة (ع6).

والزوج المسيحي عليه أن يسكن مع زوجته بحسب معرفة هذه العلاقة المؤسسة من الله، وليس بحسب أفكار الناس وعاداتهم. وعليه أن يُكرمها فهي الأكثر هشاشة وضعفًا، ولذلك تتطلب عناية أعظم وحماية كثيرة. وكيفما كانت الاختلافات بحسب التكوين بين الرجال والنساء، فإنهن وارثات مع الرجال نعمة الحياة، ولذلك على الزوج أن يمنح الكرامة لزوجته، فلا تقف غيمة في طريقهم لتعوق استجابة الصلاة (ع7).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

*مجيء المسيح الثاني حقيقة عملية




منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ( تي 2: 13 )
يقول بعض المعترضين إن موضوع مجيء المسيح الثاني موضوع نظري لا عملي، ولكننا نقول: إن هذا الرجاء المبارك، ليس موضوعًا عويصًا لا يدركه إلا الآباء في المسيح، بل موضوع بسيط واضح في كلمة الله كموضوح الخلاص بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح، فهو موضوع ذو قيمة عملية كبيرة للأسباب الآتية:

1- لأنه بدون إدراكه نخطئ فهم جزء كبير من كلمة الله، ولا يمكننا أن نفسر مثلاً مواعيد الله لإبراهيم ولداود وللكنيسة، والنبوات أيضًا لا نستطيع أن نفهمها بدون إدراك مجيء المسيح الثاني، وبذلك يكون جزء كبير من الكتاب المقدس بلا صوت بالنسبة لنا! فحقيقة مجيء المسيح والحوادث المرتبطة به، هي مفتاح لجزء كبير من كلمة الله.

2- لأن به يكون أمام قلوبنا نفس الغرض الذي أمام الرب يسوع المسيح. فنقرأ: «أحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلمَ نفسه لأجلها ... ليُحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة ...». فالغرض العظيم الذي أمام قلب المسيح هو أن يمتلك تلك العروس التي أُعطيت له وقد مات لأجلها واقتناها بدمه. ويجب أن نعلم أنه لا يوجد مسيحي عاش على وجه الأرض، اشتاق إلى مجيء المسيح الثاني، نظير شوق المسيح نفسه إلى تلك اللحظة التي فيها يأخذ عروسه المُشتراة بدمه ويُحضرها لنفسه مقدسة وبلا عيب.

3- لأنه من المهم أن نعرف أين نحن من تاريخ العالم، ومن تاريخ معاملات الله مع هذا الدهر، إذ يجب على جميع المؤمنين أن يكونوا على أهبة الاستعداد لأنه بعد قليل جدًا سيأتي الرب، وسنُخطف جميعًا لمُلاقاته في الهواء.

4- لكي نحصل على القوة التي يحملها إلى حياتنا هذا الرجاء، ونتعلم الدروس التي يوصلها إلى قلوبنا.

في أيام الكنيسة الأولى، كان المؤمنون ينتظرون باستمرار مجيء الرب. هكذا كانوا في كورنثوس وفي تسالونيكي وفي غيرهما. وفي الرسالة إلى تيطس نرى نعمة الله المخلِّصة تعلِّمنا أن ننتظر الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلِّصنا يسوع المسيح. 
وبين الخلاص والمجد كيف نعيش؟ بالتعقل والبر والتقوى.
 أَ ليس هذا يبين بوضوح أن حقيقة مجيء الرب الثاني حقيقة عملية؟؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

*ملكة سَبَا والخصي الحبشي




وأعطى الملك سليمان لملكة سَبَا كل مُشتهاها الذي طلبت ( 1مل 10: 13 ) وذهب (الخصي الحبشي) في طريقه فرحًا ( أع 8: 39 )
الخصي الحبشي كان رجلاً عظيمًا وزيرًا لكنداكة ملكة الحبشة. ولعله قد اختبر من زمان طويل أن عظمة المركز ورهبة السلطان لم توصله إلى شبع القلب وراحة الضمير.
 ولربما كان ذلك الخصي من أصل يهودي عارفًا بشريعة آبائه، أو أنه ـ وهو الأرجح ـ حبشيٌ كما يقول الكتاب «رجلٌ حبشيٌ خصيٌ»، ترك الأصنام لعدم نفعها، واعترف باسم الرب إله إسرائيل.
 وفي طاعة إيمانه قام وذهب إلى أورشليم مدينة الأعياد والمواسم حيث تُقام شعائر عبادة إله إسرائيل. ذهب الخصي إلى هناك كساجد، ولكنه ترك أورشليم وفي قلبه شوق إلى شبع أفضل. لم يجد هناك اكتفاءً كاملاً. 
عاد إلى أرض الجنوب راجعًا إلى بيته جوعان وظمآن أيضًا، لا يزال يسأل ـ كما كانت ملكة سبا في أيامها تمامًا عندما تركت أرضها وذهبت إلى نفس المدينة أورشليم.

 والتباين هنا واضح. فأورشليم التي أشبعت قلب الملكة وأراحت ضميرها وروحها، لم تُشبع قلب الخصي ولم تُروِ جدوبته. ولماذا هذا؟ لماذا لم تصنع أورشليم بالخصي ما صنعته بملكة سبا؟
 ذلك لأنه لم يرَ مجد الرب هناك كما رأته ملكة سبا في أيام سليمان. وأورشليم لم تَعُد بعد المدينة التي فيها يُرى ملك المجد في جماله ونوره حيث تنعكس صورته ويُحسّ بحضوره وجلاله.
 لم تكن أورشليم للخصي مثل ما كانت للملكة ”كجبل التجلي“. كان هناك التدين، لكن لم يكن هناك المسيح. كانت هناك طقوس وفرائض عبادة جسدية، لكن لم يكن فيها محضر مسيح الله.
 وهذا هو كل الفرق.
 وهذا هو السبب في عدم شبع الخصي. 
لكن طالب الرب لا بد أن يجد الامتلاء، وقلب الخصي لا بد أن يفيض بالفرح كما فاض قلب الملكة قديمًا من ذات النبع.

وفي البرية في طريق عودته من أورشليم إلى الحبشة، أُقتيد فيلبس خادم الرب يسوع وشاهده، بالروح القدس، ليلتقي به. ولا شك أن الرب كان يهيئ كل شيء ويبرز أمام قلب الخصي كلمات إشعياء53 بقوة تهز عواطفه وتوقظ مشاعره. 

ولكن الرب سرعان ما تداخل في الأمر ليملأ قلبه شبعًا، وكان لا بد أن تفيض ينابيع ماء حي في أرض الجدوب «ففتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشَّره بيسوع» ( أع 8: 39 )، أما الخصي «فذهب في طريقه فَرِحًا» (أع8: 39).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

*لا تخف





لا تخف يا دودة يعقوب يا شرذمة إسرائيل. أنا أُعينك يقول الرب، وفاديك قدوس إسرائيل ( إش 41: 14 )

يا له من وعد مشجع! 
ويا لها من كلمة حلوة تملأ صفحات الكتاب المقدس! لقد قيلت في مناسبات مختلفة، وعبر أزمنة مختلفة، وحملت معها تشجيعًا كبيرًا لأشخاص كثيرين، كان إبراهيم أول مَن تمتع بالوعد الإلهي ( تك 15: 1 )، ويوحنا الرسول سمعها أيضًا في جزيرة بطمس ( رؤ 1: 17 )، وبين إبراهيم ويوحنا فترة زمنية تزيد عن 2000 سنة، وخلال هذه السنين الطويلة تمتع بالوعد الكثير من أبناء الله، فالوعد الحلو شمل رجالاً مثل بولس ( أع 27: 24 )، ونساء مثل هاجر ( تك 21: 17 )، والمطوَّبة مريم ( لو 1: 30 ). قيلت لمجموعة التلاميذ ( مت 14: 27 )، ونحن الآن نتناول واحدًا من هذه الوعود جاء في إشعياء41: 14.

أولاً: على المستوى الفردي لاحظ القول «لا تخف يا دودة يعقوب». فالدودة تُشير للمؤمن في ضعفه وهشاشته، فهي غاية في الضعف ويمكن سحقها بسهولة. ويعقوب له تاريخ مليء بالتقصير والخداع. ففي «دودة يعقوب» كثيرًا ما نرى أنفسنا من حيث ضعفنا وقلة حيلتنا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى عدم أمانتنا ورداءتنا. والرب يعلم حقيقتنا: فمن جهة يعلم هشاشتنا «لأنه يعلم جبلتنا. يذكر أننا ترابٌ نحن» ( مز 103: 14 )؛ ويعلم أيضًا رداءتنا وتقصيرنا، فهو فاحص القلوب ومُختبر الكُلى ( مز 7: 9 ). ولذا يعرف أننا أحوج ما نكون لتشجعيه، فيطمئننا بقوله لا تخف.

ثانيًا: على المستوى الجماعي يقول الرب «لا تخف ... يا شرذمة إسرائيل». لاحظ روعة الكتاب، فهو ينسب الدودة ليعقوب والشرذمة بإسرائيل، وليس العكس، فمن غير المناسب أن تُربط الدودة بإسرائيل. كلمة شرذمة تعني ”عدد قليل“ فإذ ننظر لأنفسنا كعدد قليل من الحملان، ونرى في مواجهتنا عدد هائل من الذئاب، كثيرًا ما يعترينا الخوف. لكن ما أحلى الوعد المطمئن عندئذٍ «لا تخف ... يا شرذمة إسرائيل»، وأيضًا «لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير» ( لو 12: 32 ).

عزيزي .. إن كانت أسباب الخوف متوفرة فينا، فحيثيات الطمأنينة موجودة في إلهنا المعبود الذي قال:
 «لا تخف ... أنا أُعينك يقول الرب، وفاديك قدوس إسرائيل»، 
ألا يكفينا شخصه؟ بلى، يكفينا جدًا، أنه هو نفسه مُعيننا، فمن حقنا أن نقول: «الرب معينٌ لي فلا أخاف. ماذا يصنع بي إنسانٌ؟» ( عب 13: 6 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*الحياة الأبدية





وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية: أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ( يو 17: 3 )
الحياة الأبدية هي أكثر من كونها حياة جديدة لا تُفقد مُطلقًا. إنها تُدخِل الحاصل عليها في علاقات جديدة وفي هذا فرحها. إن الطفل عندما يولد في عائلة، لا يعرف من بداءة الأمر والده، ومع ذلك هذا لا ينفي كونه أحد أفراد هذه العائلة وأنه ابن أبيه. وكل شخص يولد في عائلة الله هو أحد أولاده «انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله!» ( 1يو 3: 1 ). وفي عائلة الله يعرف الأولاد أباهم من البداءة، ويستطيعون أن يرفعوا أبصارهم إليه ويخاطبونه بالحرية الجميلة التي يخاطب بها كل ابن أباه. وهم يعلمون أنه ليس فقط قد أحبهم لمَّا كانوا بعيدين عنه، وبذل ابنه لأجل خلاصهم، بل يعلمون أيضًا أنه يحبهم محبة أبوية وأنهم أولاده وأعزاء له بكيفية لا يمكن أن تُحدّ، وإلى الأبد.

والحياة الأبدية هي بركة حاضرة عظيمة القيمة، ولكنها أيضًا تمتد إلى المستقبل. فأولئك الذين يؤمنون باسم ابن الله الوحيد لا يهلكون، لا يستطيع الموت أن يسلبهم حياتهم الأبدية، فمستقبلهم المجد الأبدي مع المسيح «متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذٍ تُظهرون أنتم أيضًا معه في المجد» ( كو 3: 4 )، «ولم يُظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أُظهر نكون مثله، لأننا سنراه كما هو» ( 1يو 3: 2 )، وعندما تتم فعلاً هذه الكلمات المجيدة سيتمتع جميع المفديين بالحياة الأبدية في كل كمالها وقوتها، في حضرة الآب السماوي وفي بيته.

وبينما ينتظر المؤمن كمال مجد الحياة الأبدية يتمتع بالحياة هنا كحياة منتصرة فوق قوة الموت، لو دُعي إليه. إن جسد المؤمن لا يزال خاضعًا للموت ولكن روحه ليست خاضعة للموت. إن الموت هو ملك الأهوال لأولئك الذين لا يؤمنون، ولكنه ليس كذلك لأولاد الله بالإيمان بالمسيح، لأن الموت قد قابله سيدهم الذي هزمه وكسر شوكته. لقد أخذ من قبضته مفاتيح قوته، وحرَّر المؤمنين من خوفه ومن حالة العبودية له التي كانوا فيها فيما مضى. إن المؤمن يقتسم مع المسيح نُصرته، مع المسيح الذي هو حياته، وبذلك يستطيع أن يقول حتى في مواجهة الموت «شكرًا لله الذي يعطينا الغَلبَة بربنا يسوع المسيح» ( 1كو 15: 57 ).
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

الرب يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك 
موضوع مفيد جدا وسبب بركة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك
> موضوع مفيد جدا وسبب بركة ​


*ربنا يخليكى يا تاسونى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

*شخصه الفريد




لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة. اسمك دُهنٌ مُهرَاق، لذلك أحبَّتك العذارى ( نش 1: 3 )
لقد كان اسمه قبل زمان النعمة الحاضر ـ كالدُهن المحفوظ داخل القارورة المختومة، ولم يعرفه إلا القليلون معرفة جزئية من وراء ظلال الفرائض والرموز.
 فمع أنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ أظهر ذاته قديمًا ليعقوب أبي الأسباط، وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل»، فإنه إذ سأله يعقوب وقال: «أخبرني باسمك. فقال: لماذا تسأل عن اسمي؟ ..» (تك32).

 كذلك عندما تنازل أيضًا وأظهر ذاته لمنوح أبي شمشون، سأله منوح: «ما اسمك حتى إذا جاء كلامك نُكرمك؟». «فقال له ملاك الرب: لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب (أو سر ٍٍSecret)؟» (قض13).

نعم، لقد كان هذا الاسم عجيبًا أو سرًا خفيًا، أو بالحري كان بالنسبة للعهد القديم لُغزًا لم يستطع أحد وقتئذٍ أن يحله «ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟» ( أم 30: 4 ).

 أما الآن، فشكرًا له لأنه تنازل بملء نعمته الغنية وأعلن لنا اسمه العزيز المبارك وشخصه الحبيب، وبموته فوق الصليب وسفك دمه الكريم أصبح اسمه دهنًا مُهراقًا.

وبقدر ما تزداد شركتنا مع الرب والتصاقنا به، بقدر ما يزداد تمتعنا برائحته الذكية المُنعشة.
 ولا نستطيع أن نحمل رائحة أدهانه الطيبة، أو بالحري محبة المسيح ونعمته الفائقة إلى الآخرين إلا إذا كنا نحن متمتعين أولاً برائحة أدهانه المقدسة، وكان المسيح ظاهرًا في حياتنا.

ومع أن الرب ـ له كل المجد ـ إذ ضُرب بسيف العدل الإلهي على الصليب صار كالدهن المُهراق، إلا أنه لا يستطيع في الزمان الحاضر أن يدرك قيمته الغالية ويتمتع برائحته العطرية الكريمة إلا المؤمن الحقيقي فقط. 
إنه يستطيع بعمل الروح القدس أن يدرك شيئًا عن كمالاته وأمجاده المتنوعة وجمال صفاته التي انفرد بها. نعم، إن عين الإيمان فقط هي التي تستطيع أن تراه «مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة»، ولكن لا بد أن يجيء الوقت ـ وقد أصبح قريبًا جدًا ـ الذي فيه تعُّم رائحة الدُهن المُهراق كل مكان، فلا تعرف الخلائق بأسرها إذ ذاك اسمًا سواه ( في 2: 9 - 11).
 إن السماوات والأرض ستتحد في تعظيم ذلك الاسم الكريم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

*إلى الأفراد





اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها ( مر 16: 15 )
هذه هي مسئوليتنا تجاه الأفراد. «إذا قلت للشرير: موتًا تموت وما أنذرته أنت ولا تكلمت إنذارًا للشرير من طريقه الرديئة لإحيائه، فذلك .. يموت بإثمه، أما دمه فمن يدك أطلبه» ( حز 3: 18 ).

وماذا عن ذنب الشخص الذي يجد كسرًا في قضيب السكة الحديدية ولم يحذّر سائق القطار القادم؟ أو الذي يشاهد رجلاً أعمى وهو يسقط من فوق الجرف ويأبى أن يطلب الإنقاذ؟ أو الذي يرى إنسانًا يغرق ويرفض أن يمد له يد العون؟ أو ذاك الذي يلاحظ بيتًا تشتعل فيه النار ويمتنع عن الاتصال بالنجدة؟

ها نحن الآن نقف وجهًا لوجه مع مسئوليتنا الفردية. ومن جديد يتبادر السؤال الصعب الذي يتطلب جوابًا: 
«أَ حارسٌ أنا لأخي؟». ونجد كلمة الرب تعلن لنا: «الخليقة كلها».

 كتب أحدهم:
”مائة ألف نفس كل يوم، يمرون وهم، يكتنفهم شعور بالذنب والظلمة، بعيدًا عن المسيح، دون بصيص من الرجاء أو النور، بينما الظلمة تغمرهم وهم يعبرون نحو مصيرهم المشئوم“.
آه، يا مَن أنت ابن لله، ما الذي تفعله تجاه ذلك؟ ما الذي فعلته؟ كيف ستواجههم؟ هل تستطيع تحمُّل هذه الفكرة؟ إن تفويض سيدك لك واضح وجلي وأكيد، كما أن الاحتياج العاجل يظهر أمامك مِرارًا وتكرارًا، ومع ذلك أنت لم تَقُل «ها أنذا أرسلني»، وقد مرّ أمامك طبق العطاء وأنت ما تزال تقدم المبلغ الصغير نفسه الذي اعتدت عليه منذ زمن. بهذا تشعر أنك أديّت ما عليك تجاه العمل المُرسلي.
 وما تقدمه للإرسالية سنويًا تُنفق أكثر منه على نفسك كل أسبوع. كم أصلي أن يرحمك الله!

يا أحبائي، ما الذي سنقوله عندما يحين يوم الحساب أمام كرسي المسيح، وهناك سنُحاسب على مصير هؤلاء المفقودين؟

ما مقدار كنزك الذي ذخرته لنفسك في السماء؟ أين يكون كنزك. في بنك أرضي، حيث ستفترق عنه عاجلاً أم آجلاً؟ أو هل أنفقت كل أموالك على نفسك؟ لو أن هذه هي حالتك فإنك ستدخل السماء فقيرًا، لا أحد يقابلك ويشكرك لأنك استثمرت في نفوسهم. «اكنزوا لكم كنوزًا في السماء»، هذه هي وصية الرب يسوع المسيح. إن التفويض الثلاثي للمسيح قد صار الآن أمامك: انظر، وصلِّ، واذهب! يمكنك أن تنظر وتصلي. وإذا لم يكن في استطاعتك الذهاب، فبمقدورك أن توفر السُبل لهؤلاء الذين يذهبون استجابة لصلاتك لكي يجمعوا الحصاد المبيضّ في الحقول. فهل ستفعل هذا؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2011)

*يجرح ويعصب





لأنه هو يجرح ويعصب. 
يسحق ويداه تشفيان ( أي 5: 18 )

أخي المتألم .. أستطيع أن أقول لنفسك: ”ثبِّت نظرك في ذاك الذي ارتفع إلى السماء“ «وأما هو فشخَصَ إلى السماء وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس، فرأى مجد الله، ويسوع قائمًا عن يمين الله» ( أع 7: 55 ).

إن كنت بالحمل تنوء في أرض التعب، فما عليك إلا أن تلتفت إلى فوق، لأن كل قوة وكل تعزية تأتي من مصدر أرقى وأرفع من الأرض. وكلما تعلَّمت عيناك الشخوص إلى فوق، وتتلمذت بصيرتك على هذا المنهج، كلما ازدادت عزيمتك وتشدد قلبك لاحتمال المشقات هنا على الأرض، على قياس ذلك الشهيد الأول؛ استفانوس، وإن كان الفارق في المقارنة كبيرًا.

نحن هنا قد نرثي لك ونتألم معك بشعورٍ صادق، لكننا نفرح جدًا عندما نراك قد حصلت على تعزية قوية وعميقة، أكثر مما تجده في إنسان مثلك، من ذلك الشخص الذي وحده يرفع ويعين، ويرثي ويعزي. 
هنا قوة تلك العبارة القائلة: «لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنةٍ مثل هذا، قدوسٌ بلا شر ولا دنسٍ، قد انفصل عن الخطاة، وصار أعلى من السماوات» ( عب 7: 26 )، وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ كُفء أن يرفعك إلى هذه الأعالي فوق تجارب الحياة. قد تكون التجربة في موت عزيز، زوج أن ابن أو أخ، لكن الفرصة في ذات التجربة أنك ستجد نورًا في حَدقة الظلام، وستجد «رجل الأحزان» في رفقتك.

قد تدفن رأسك في وسط أحزانك ومن فوقك يخيِّم سواد الغيمة، لكن هي الفرصة لقلبك أن يجد في الرب يسوع ينبوع حنان ورثاء لم تختبره من قبل، وثق أنه لا يوجد مَنْ يستطيع الاقتراب من قلبك وعواطفك غيره. هو «قادر» على أن يقتحم أسوار الحزن ويفتح فيها ثغرات الأمل والرجاء والعزاء.

والإنسان مهما قدَّم لا يستطيع أن يعوِّض أو يعزِّي، فليس دائمًا يكثر الطعام حيث يكثر الكلام، لكن الشبع دائمًا يكون حيث يكون الطعام المُشبع، ونحن نعلم تمامًا أن فُتات الرب فيه شبع أكثر من وليمة كلامية.

أيها الحبيب حيث يكون الرب هو كفايتك، فهناك شبعك وفرحك.
 إذا ملأ كأسك، فاض الفرح في نفسك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

*العبد الشرير




ثم جاء الذي أخذ الوزنة الواحدة وقال: يا سيد، عرفت أنك إنسانٌ قاسٍ، تحصد حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذر ( مت 25: 24 )
لما جاء دور العبد الشرير لكي يُحاسَب من المسيح، نسمعه يقول في عدد24 «يا سيد». 
ولكن المسيح كان قد سبق وقال: «ليس كل مَن يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب! يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات» ( مت 7: 21 ). 

وهذا العبد الرديء قال، لكنه لم يفعل شيئًا. ولقد بدأ كلامه بالقول: «عرفت أنك». فلقد ادّعى بأنه يعرف سيده، مع أنه ما كان يعرف شيئًا عنه على الإطلاق. أو قُل إنه كانت لديه عنه معرفة مُضللة تمامًا. 
والمعرفة المغلوطة التي وصلت ذلك العبد الشرير، هي الأساس الذي بنى عليه حياته وقراراته.

إن هذا العبد الشرير يمثل أولئك الذين حبَاهم الرب نعمة الحق الناصع، ومع ذلك فبدل أن يعتز بذلك الإعلان العجيب عن المسيح، فقد خلطه بالمفاهيم الشيطانية عند الكثيرين من البشر اليوم. فهو يقول: «عرفت أنك إنسانٌ»، فلم تتعدَّ معرفته لسيده أكثر من كونه إنسانًا. كثيرون بالأسف نظير ذلك العبد الرديء، لم يعرفوا عن المسيح بخلاف ذلك.
 وهذه المعرفة لن تفيدهم. قال المسيح: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو (أي أنا الله يهوه) تموتون في خطاياكم» ( يو 8: 24 ).

ومن أين استمد ذلك العبد الشرير معرفته هذه؟ 
هل من الكتاب المقدس؟ 

كلا بالطبع، فإن سُدى العهد الجديد ولُحمته هما الحديث عن أن المسيح أكثر من إنسان وأكثر من نبي «وبالإجماع عظيمٌ هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3: 16 ).

ثم يقول: «عرفت أنك إنسانٌ قاسٍ». لم يعرف أن المسيح صاحب أرق قلب في الوجود! لم يعرف شيئًا عن محبته العجيبة التي أتت به من السماء.

وثالثًا: يقول مُحددًا: «تحصد حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذر». فذلك العبد الشرير يصف سيده بأنه لا يفعل شيئًا إلا لمصلحته ومنفعته، ويأخذ لنفسه ما تعب الآخرون في زرعه. تلك كانت الإهانة الموجهّة لله منذ فجر البشرية.
 فلقد زرع إبليس الشك في قلب الإنسان الأول من جهة صلاح الرب وجوده، وألمح له بأن الله عندما أمره بعدم الأكل من الثمرة المُحرَّمة، كان بذلك يخصص لنفسه لذة يريد أن يحرم الإنسان منها.
 وسمع الإنسان لصوت إبليس، وأصبح شريرًا مثله.
 ليتك أنت ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ تتعرف على الله الذي جاء إلينا في المسيح ليخلِّصنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

*الرجل الذي لم يوجد*
*



*
* بالإيمان نُقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت، ولم يوجد لأن الله نقله. إذ قبل نقله شُهد له بأنه قد أرضى الله ( عب 11: 5 )*
* من بين الصور الجذابة المعروضة في عبرانيين11، تبرز صورة رائعة بين صور شهود الإيمان اللامعين.*
*  تلك هي صورة أخنوخ الذي قيل عنه وحده بين مَن ذُكروا في تلك القائمة المُكرَّمة أنه «نُقل لكي لا يرى الموت»، وأكثر من ذلك قيل فيه إنه «قبل نَقلهِ شُهدَ له بأنه قد أرضى الله». *
* هذا التمييز الملحوظ يُرى أيضًا في ما سُجل تاريخيًا عن أخنوخ على صفحات العهد القديم ( تك 5: 21 - 24)، والفقرة العميقة المعنى في ذلك التقرير القصير عن حياته، هي الفقرة الخاصة بالكيفية الاستثنائية التي بها فارق الحياة. إن كل الإشارات إلى الآباء الذين عاشوا قبل الطوفان تنتهي على وتيرة واحدة بالقول «ومات»، لكن عن أخنوخ مكتوب: «ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه»، وفي كلام العهد الجديد عن أخنوخ يُقال إنه «لم يوجد لأن الله نقله».*

* ولماذا هذا الاستثناء الفريد في حالة أخنوخ؟*
*  لقد كانت في حياته قيمة روحية وأدبية جعلته يختلف عن بقية الجيل الشرير. لقد كانت أخلاقه وطرقه مقبولة عند الله لأنه مكتوب «وسار أخنوخ مع الله». والنبي عاموس يسأل مرة: «هل يسير اثنان معًا إن لم يتواعدا (أو يتفقا)؟» ( عا 3: 3 ). فالله نور، وبالإيمان سلك أخنوخ في النور، الذي لا شركة له مع الظلمة.*

* إن الروح القدس في رسالة العبرانيين يُشير إلى مفتاح المبادئ التي سيطرت على حياة أخنوخ في القول «بالإيمان». إن الإيمان عامل لا غنى عنه عند استعراض الحوادث الأرضية في نور الإعلانات الإلهية «أما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يُرجَى»، وبدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاء الله، لكن أخنوخ شُهد له أنه أرضى الله الذي سار معه.*

* بالإيمان عرف أخنوخ أن الشر في أيامه يرجع تاريخه إلى عَدن وكيف دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت، وأن الموت هو أجرة الخطية، متعلمًا كل هذا، ربما من آدم نفسه الذي عاصره أكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة. كما أن لعنة الأرض والشوك والحَسَك وعرَق الجبين؛ جميعها شهدت لوجود الخطية. وبالإيمان عرف أخنوخ حِيَل ومكر الحية، وبنفس الإيمان تمسك بالرجاء اللامع أنه يومًا ما سوف يسحق نسل المرأة رأس الحية، ويُعتق العالم من عبودية الفساد.*
*  إن أخنوخ صدَّق الله أنه أخطأ هو وآباؤه، ومع الله سار. *
​* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2011)

*احملوا نيري عليكم





احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلَّموا مني، لأني وديعٌ ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم، لأن نيري هيِّن وحملي خفيف ( مت 11: 29 ، 30)

إن الانحناء دائمًا بتواضع تحت يدي الله لشيء عظيم. هذه هي حقيقة حَمل نير المسيح علينا. 
وهذا كما يؤكد الرب لنا، هو السر الحقيقي للراحة.
 في أي شيء كان يتمثَّل هذا النير؟ 
في الخضوع المطلق لإرادة الآب، الأمر الذي نجده في كل حياة ربنا ومخلِّصنا المعبود. لقد استطاع أن يقول: «نعم أيها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك» ( مت 11: 26 ). ما كان مُسِرًا لقلب الآب كان يُسرّ الرب يسوع. 
لم يكن له قط أي فكر أو أي ميل ليس في توافق تام مع إرادة الآب.
 لهذا تهلَّل كالإنسان الكامل بالراحة التامة، لقد استراح في مشورات ومقاصد الله، وكان سلام ثابت يملأ قلبه من بداية طريقه حتى نهايتها. 
هذا كان نير المسيح وهو يدعونا في نعمته التي لا نهاية لها أن نحمله علينا حتى نجد راحة لنفوسنا.
 ولنلاحظ الكلمات:
 «فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم».
 يجب ألاّ نخلط بين الراحة التي يعطيها الرب لنا، والراحة التي نجدها نحن لنفوسنا.

عندما تأتي النفوس المُتعبة المُحمَّلة بالآثام، بالإيمان البسيط إلى الرب، يعطيها راحة تامة مبنية على الثقة بأن كل ما هو مطلوب قد عمله المسيح لأجلهم، والخطايا قد مُحيت إلى الأبد، وكل مطاليب العدل قد وُفيت، وبذلك تمجَّد الله، وهُزم الشيطان، واستراح ضمير المؤمن. هذه هي الراحة التي يعطيها الرب للنفس المُتعبَة عندما تأتي إليه بالإيمان.

أما من جهة أحوال الحياة اليومية، فإننا نلاقي هنا تجاربًا وصعوبات وجهادًا وتدريبات متنوعة، صحيح إن هذه الأشياء كلها لا تستطيع أن تنزع الراحة التي يعطيها الرب لنا، لكنها تستطيع أن تنزع الراحة التي نجدها لأنفسنا.
 إنها لا تُقلق الضمير، لكنها تُتعب القلب وتضايق النفس، فكيف نقابل حالة كهذه؟ كيف يمكن تهدئة القلب المضطرب والبال القَلِق؟ ما الذي أحتاج إليه في هذه الحالة؟ إني أحتاج إلى راحة أجدها لنفسي. 
ولكن كيف أجدها؟ أجدها حينما أنحني وأحمل عليَّ نير المسيح. ذلك النير الذي حمله هو نفسه في أيام جسده؛ نير الخضوع التام لإرادة الآب، حينئذٍ أستطيع أن أقول من أعماق قلبي بإخلاص:
 «لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك».
 إني أحتاج إلى الثقة التامة في محبة الله الكاملة، وفي حكمته غير المحدودة في كل معاملاته معي، حتى أتمنى أن لا تتغير تلك المعاملات نفسها، 
طالما أنه يجريها كلها للخير ولبركة نفسي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

*الشخوص إلى السماء





أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي. ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوتٍ عظيمٍ: يا رب، لا تُقم لهم هذه الخطية. وإذ قال هذا رقد ( أع 7: 59 ، 60)

حوَّل الروح القدس قلب استفانوس عن ضيقته الحاضرة إلى الرب نفسه، حيث هو الآن في مجد الله. 
لقد جعله الروح القدس يتفرَّس في ذلك الشخص المبارك الذي أحبه وبذل نفسه لأجله. 
جعله ينشغل بذلك الإنسان الممجد الذي منذ وقت قصير تألم بيد مُسلِّميه وقاتليه، والذي بلا شك كان يقوي إيمان خادمه ويشجِّع قلبه بوضعه أمام نظره الإكليل الذي أُعد له. فاستفانوس كان قلبه مشغولاً بشخص المسيح نفسه في المجد. وهكذا الروح القدس يحوِّل أنظارنا دائمًا إلى المسيح المُمجَّد.

لهذا فشهادة استفانوس للآخرين كانت عن هذا الشخص العجيب الذي ملأ نفسه وشغَل فكره وحلَّ في أعماق قلبه. لقد اُبتُلع في الرب نفسه لدرجة أنه قال:
 «ها أنا أنظر السماوت مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائمًا عن يمين الله». 
وهل كان يستطيع في فرصة كهذه أن يتكلم عن شيء غير الإنسان المُمجَّد. 
ما أعظمها شهادة! 
إنها لم تكن عقيدة أو تعليمًا كتابيًا مهما كان صحيحًا أو هامًا في موضعه. بل ما يراه وانشغل به كان الرب نفسه. كم هو صحيح أنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم. 
فالمشغولية بالمسيح المُمجَّد هي بلا شك ما يحوِّل الروح القدس قلوبنا إليه وما يقودنا بالنعمة إلى تقديمه للآخرين.

ونتيجة انشغال استفانوس بالمسيح في السماء في كل نعمته ومجده، أنه تمثَّل بسيده وذلك في أقسى الظروف وأخطرها. 

إن هذا الشهيد المتألم استطاع أن يطلب من أجل أولئك الذين أبغضوه واحتقروه. لا بل نراه، وحجارة قاتليه القُساة تنهال على جسمه مُهشمة إياه للموت، يستودع نفسه، في هدوء وثقة، إلى الرب قائلاً: «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي».

 وفي هذا نرى أن هذا الخادم المتألم على الأرض، بتثبيت نظره في الرب في السماء، استطاع على قدر قياسه أن يتمثل بسيده في مسيره على الأرض، ذلك السيد المبارك الذي في آلامه على الصليب صلى من أجل قاتليه ( لو 23: 34 )، وأيضًا ختم سبيله هنا، سبيل الآلام، بالعبارة «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي» ( لو 23: 45 ).

 من هذا يتضح أنه إذا أردنا أن نتمثل بالمسيح في حياتنا على الأرض، فيجب أن ننشغل به، ننشغل بذلك الشخص المبارك الموجود عن يمين الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2011)

*بالحقيقة قام





بطرس ... دخل القبر ونظر الأكفان موضوعة، والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعًا مع الأكفان، بل ملفوفًا في موضعٍ وحده ( يو 20: 6 ، 7)
يظن البعض أن الرب يسوع قد قام بعد أن نزل الملاك من السماء ودحرج الحجر عن باب القبر، ولكن الحقيقة هي أنه في فجر أول الأسبوع قام المسيح من القبر منتصرًا وترك القبر فارغًا، ولكن لكي يظهر فراغ القبر بعد قيامته نزل ملاك الرب من السماء ودحرج الحجر عن باب القبر وجلس عليه ( مت 28: 1 - 6).

وفي يوحنا20 نرى كيف ذهب بطرس ويوحنا وكانا يركضان معًا إلى القبر ليتحققا الأمر، وقد سبق يوحنا بطرس وجاء أولاً إلى القبر وانحنى فنظر الأكفان موضوعة ولكنه لم يدخل. 

وكانت الأكفان ملفوفة ومربوطة كما هي في مكانها وشكلها الذي كانت عليه قبل القيامة.
 ثم جاء سمعان بطرس الذي تبعه ودخل القبر فنظر الأكفان موضوعة على هذا الوضع، ولكنه وهو داخل القبر وقريب من الأكفان نظر شيئًا آخر هامًا (لم يتمكن يوحنا من ملاحظته وهو خارج القبر) 
وهو أن المنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعًا مع الأكفان، بل ملفوفًا في موضع وحده، وذلك لأن المنديل كان ملفوفًا فوق رأسه وكانت المسافة بين المنديل وبقية الأكفان هي التي كان يشغلها الوجه غير المُغطى، فأظهرت خلو الأكفان التي كانت ملفوفة ومربوطة كما كانت حول جسد الرب تمامًا.

يا للعجب!
 منظر غريب حقًا!

 إذ كيف يستطيع أي إنسان أن يأخذ جسد المسيح (كما أشاع رؤساء الكهنة في ذلك الوقت، أو كما ظنت مريم المجدلية) دون أن يفك الأربطة ويحلّ الأكفان؟ 
إذًا قد قام الرب والأكفان كما هي والحجر كما هو فوق باب القبر، لأن الرب يسوع الذي جاء ووقف وسط تلاميذه بعد القيامة رغم أن الأبواب كانت مُغلَّقة، لا يستطيع الحجر ولا الأكفان أن تعوقه عن القيامة وهو ليس بحاجة لرفع الحجر لكي يقوم.

فحينئذٍ دخل أيضًا يوحنا الذي جاء أولاً إلى القبر وفي الحال وهو قريب من الأكفان ظهرت له الحقيقة بأكثر وضوح، وذلك عن طريق الوضع الذي فيه كانت الأكفان والمنديل «ورأى فآمن».

 مـــــــــاذا رأى؟
 رأى ما لم يكن قد تمكن من رؤيته وهو خارج القبر، فآمن بأن الرب قد قام فعلاً «لأنهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي أن يقوم من الأموات» ( يو 20: 9 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

*مُتقو الرب






حينئذٍ كلَّم مُتَّقو الرب كل واحدٍ قريبه، والرب أصغى وسمع، وكُـتب أمامه سفر تذكرة للذين اتقوا الرب وللمفكرين في اسمه ( ملا 3: 16 )
إن حالة المؤمنين الحقيقيين إزاء بعضهم البعض يجب أن تكون حالة عطف وتشجيع متبادل «حينئذٍ كلَّم مُتَّقُو الرب كل واحدٍ قريبه».
 وبماذا كلَّمه يا تُرى؟ إنني أتصوَّر كأني أسمع الواحد منهم يقول: ”حقًا يا أخي إن الشر قد ازداد، والناس قد نسوا الله، فكأنه في نظرهم ليس بموجود، والشريعة قد ديست، وكلمة الله قد أُهملت، وشعب الله أصبح في حالة عار ومذلة، والوثنية قد تربعت واتخذ الناس لأنفسهم آلهة متنوعة، ونسوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق، ولكننا يجب أن نتشدد ونتشجع ونواصل السير بالأمانة لشريعة إلهنا، ونشهد لحقه ونتفانى في أن نُعلِّي اسم إلهنا ونرفع كلمته.

 هيا نأخذ بعضنا بأيدي بعض ولنتكاتف في الطريق، فإن تلك الحالة لا تستمر إلى النهاية، 
فإن الله لا ينسى شعبه ولا يتركهم لأنه أمين في مواعيده وصادق في أقواله، 
فلا نفشل في عمل الخير، بل لنتقدم إلى الأمام غير ناظرين إلى أحد سوى الله الذي يقوينا ويرشدنا ويوصّلنا إلى ميناء الأمان بسلام“.

وبهذه الكلمات وأمثالها كان متقو الرب يكلِّم كل واحد قريبه في تلك الأيام، وبمثل هذه الكلمات يجب على مُتقي الرب أن يكلِّم كل واحد أخاه في هذه الأيام، فقد أصغى الرب إذ ذاك بكل سرور، وسمع وكتب أمامه سفر تذكرة للذين اتَّقوا الرب وللمفكرين في اسمه. 

وليس أسرّ لقلب الآب من أن يرى أبناءه متحابين متآزرين متحدين في تمجيده، والله الأمين لا يترك عملاً صغيرًا نعمله لمجده إلا ويعطي عنه أجرة لأنه لا ينسى تعب المحبة، بل سيجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله.
 في ذلك اليوم تظهر الحقائق فيحصل التمييز فيرى الكثيرون أنهم كانوا مُخطئين في تقديرهم، وأن نظرهم كان معكوسًا، وأنهم في الحقيقة ما استطاعوا أن يميزوا، ولكن التمييز الصحيح سيكون عند مجيء الرب. «فتعودون وتُميزون بين الصدِّيق والشرير، بين مَن يعبد الله ومَن لا يعبده» ( ملا 3: 18 )، فعليكم بالصبر والثبات أيها المؤمنون الحقيقيون، فليست هذه الحياة خالدة ولكنها زائلة وزوالها قريب، وحينئذٍ تنجلي الأمور وتظهر الحقائق وتُردّ الحقوق إلى أصحابها، والذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج.
*​


----------



## menasonjesus (14 مارس 2011)

رائعه بجد


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

menasonjesus قال:


> رائعه بجد


*أذكرنا فى صلواتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2011)

*رجاؤنا المبارك





فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات، التي منها أيضًا ننتظر مخلصًا هو الرب يسوع المسيح ( في 3: 20 )

كلمة «سيرتنا» في الآية موضوع تأملنا اليوم تعني ”جنسيتنا “ أو ”موطننا“، وإنني عن نفسي أفضِّل كلمة ”بيتنا“ لتأدية المعنى المقصود.
 فإن الكلمة المقترحة تقرِّب المعنى إلى الأفهام العادية، لا سيما وأن النص الأصلي يتفق مع هذا المعنى. 
وعليه نقدر أن نقول: ”فإن بيتنا هو في السماوات التي منها أيضًا ننتظر مخلِّصًا“. 
ومن كِلا الوضعين نرى أن الصفة البارزة التي تميزنا في هذه الفترة الحاضرة هي السهر ورجوع المخلِّص.

ولا شك أن تلك اللحظة التي نتوقعها بالصبر تقرب وتقرب جدًا، فالأمور تجري على عَجَل لتنهي هذا التدبير الحاضر. على أنه ليس لنا أن ننتظر علامات، بل علينا أن ننتظر المخلِّص الرب يسوع المسيح.
 إن هذا الحق الهام ينبغي أن يؤثر على حياتنا وعواطفنا واهتماماتنا، ويجعلنا نعمل كل شيء في ضوء رجوع ربنا ومخلِّصنا العزيز المبارك الذي قارب على الأبواب.

يقول الرسول في العدد الذي اقتبسناه ”فإن بيتنا هو في السماوات“ ومن هذا القول نفهم صفاتنا وحالنا أننا غرباء ونُزلاء نعبر صحراء مُجدبة. 
وإننا لسنا مستوطنين في منازل خالدة شيّدناها لأنفسنا حيث كان ربنا الغني غريبًا بلا مأوى. 
أي نعم، فنحن نتوقع الرحيل ولذلك لا يمكن بالطبع أن تستقر أقدامنا على الأرض لتخلد عليها.

ولكن هل نرضى أن ندخل عمليًا في حقيقة أن ربنا قد يأتي في هذه اللحظة؟ 
فربما ونحن نُطالع هذه الكلمات، نسمع هتاف البوق، حينما يُقام الراقدون، ونتغير كلنا لنقابل ربنا المبارك الذي أحبنا وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا.
 فهل رجاء رؤيتنا لشخصه الكريم يؤثر علينا ونحن في سفر الطريق؟ 
إننا مُطالبون أيها الأحباء أن نحاسب قلوبنا لأنه يوجد في هذا العالم المضطرب ما يبعد قلوبنا عن هذا الرجاء المبارك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2011)

*زكا والتغلب على الصعوبات* ​*



*

* وإذا رجلٌ اسمهُ زكا وهو رئيسٌ للعشارين وكان غنيًا، وطلب أن يرى يسوع مَنْ هو .. ( لو 19: 2 ، 3)*
* 
في قصة زكا رئيس العشارين، نجد درسًا ثمينًا جدًا، وهو أن الإنسان المهتم بخلاص نفسه، الجاد في طلب الحق، المشتاق إلى معرفة الرب يسوع، لا بد وأن يصل إلى غايته ويفوز بأكثر مما يطلب أو يفتكر مهما كان مركزه ومهما كانت ظروفه، فالباحث بالاشتياق لا بد وأن يجد ضالته بالسرور.*

* هذا الدرس ثمين جدًا، بالأخص في أيامنا هذه التي كثر فيها عدم المُبالاة والجمود الروحي والديانة السطحية.*

* كان زكا غنيًا وعشارًا، وقد جمع ثروته أثناء قيامه بهذه الوظيفة الممقوتة، إذ كان عُرضة لأن يجرِّبه الشيطان قائلاً: إن مركزك ووظيفتك وظروفك كلها حواجز منيعة تحول دون خلاص نفسك.*

* قبل أن يخلِّص الرب الخاطئ، يُوجِد فيه رغبة وشوقًا إلى الخلاص، فزكا كان مشتاقًا جدًا، لدرجة جعلته أن ينفك من رُبط الظروف ويتغلب عليها.
 فقد كان ساكنًا في أريحا المدينة الملعونة، فضلاً عن وظيفته الممقوتة كما ذكرنا، ولكنه كان جادًا في طلب الرب «فطلب أن يرى يسوع». 
والنفس النشيطة تتغلب على كل الصعاب، بل إننا نرى دائمًا أن الصعاب نفسها إنما تعمل على إظهار نشاط النفوس، فالنفس الخاملة تحتج: «الشبل في الشوارع»، بينما لا يكون هناك شيء من ذلك،
 أما المشتاقة فترمي بنفسها ولو في مغارة الأسود!

 هكذا كان الحال مع زكا، فعندما طلب أن يرى يسوع، قامت في وجهه عقبتان، تثنيان عزم الألوف من أصحاب القلوب الباردة، «ولم يقدر من الجمع لأنه كان قصير القامة».*

* ما أجمل أن نلاحظ زكا وهو يتغلب على صعابه!

 فصعد إلى جميزة. والحقيقة، أنه لا عذر لأحد من الناس: «مَن يُرِد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانًا» ( رؤ 22: 17 ).

 وإننا نقرر كحقيقة ثابتة، أنه لا يوجد سبب في العالم يمنع إتيان النفس للمسيح في الحال، ولا توجد حُجة صحيحة ولا عذر مقبول يستطيع أن يثبت في نور الأبدية أو يبرِّر أي نفس لم تأتِ كما هي إلى المخلِّص لكي تنال خلاصها العاجل.*

* «يا زكا أسرع وانزل لأنه ينبغي أن أمكث اليوم في بيتك، فأسرعَ ونزل وقبله فَرِحًا».

 يا لها من مكافأة حلوة، ويا لها من ساعة سعيدة حظى بها ذلك الذي طلب وركض وصعد، فزكا أدلى ببصره إلى أسفل بالإيمان القلبي، ويسوع المسيح رفع عينيه إلى أعلى بالنعمة الغنية فتقابلت أعينهما وارتبطا رباطًا لا ينفك إلى الأبد.*​* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

*تقوى أيوب ورخاؤه





كان رجلٌ في أرض عوص اسمه أيوب. وكان هذا الرجل كاملاً ومستقيمًا، يتقي الله ويحيد عن الشر ( أي 1: 1 )
توصف أخلاق أيوب بأربع صفات: فقد كان كاملاً، كامل الخُلق (نتكلم إنسانيًا) لا ينقصه الاستواء. 

يمتاز كثير من الناس ببعض الملامح النبيلة، لكنهم ناقصون في أركان أخرى من شأنها أن تصطنع إنسانًا كاملاً تامًا. فنراهم مثلاً صادقين، لكن يعوزهم الإشفاق؛ لطفاء لكنهم مُستضعفون. أما أيوب فكان إنسانًا متوازنًا.

ثم أنه كان مستقيمًا، وهذا وصف علاقته بالآخرين. فقد كان البرّ، أي العدالة، تميز طرقه، كما كان يفهمها هو جيدًا.

ثم كان يتقي الله، ومخافة الله رأس المعرفة. لم يكن أيوب، كما يزعم البعض، إنسانًا غير مولود من الله، فقد كانت في نفسه حياة. كان من أولاد الله، لا خاطئًا بعيدًا عنه. وما لم نستوثق من هذه الحقيقة، فإن جانبًا كبيرًا من الاختبارات التي اجتازها يفقد مفهومه.

وأخيرًا كان يحيد عن الشر، أي أن مسلكه الظاهري كان في توافق مع حالة قلبه.

كل هذا السمو الأدبي لم يكن حصيلة دعوى الرياء الجوفاء، بل نتاج الخُلق الحَسَن، من جانب ذاك الذي يقول عنه الله: «ليس مثله في الأرض».

 وفي تطابق مع أخلاقه الأدبية، وطبقًا لمستويات العهد القديم، كان أيوب على درجة من الرخاء سواء في دائرة الأسرة أو في المقتنيات. فقد كان له سبعة بنين وثلاث بنات. وإلى جانب وفرة الثراء، كان بنو أيوب يحيون حياة الرفاهية والمُتعة، ويتقاسمون المسرات مع أخواتهم. ولا نشتّم من كلمة الله أن الولائم التي كانوا يولمونها، كانت في ذاتها مطبوعة بطابع المجون والعالمية، كما كانت ولائم ذاك الذي قال لنفسه: «كُلي واشربي وافرحي».

 وكل ما في الأمر أن أيوب أدرك احتمال أنهم قد «يشبعون ويكفرون ويقولون مَن هو الرب»، الاحتمال الذي كان يخشاه أجور من ذاته ( أم 30: 9 ). وعلى ضوء هذا الاحتمال أصعد أيوب مُحرقات لكل واحد من بنيه.

ومن الممكن أننا نلمس هنا شاهدًا بسيطًا عن بره الذاتي إذ يظن أن بنيه، دونه هو شخصيًا، هم الذين قد يتحولون عن الله. لكن يبدو أن هذا التصرف إنما يكشف عن قلق في نفس قديس يتقي الله، من أن أولاده قد يستسلمون لنوع من التجارب المألوفة في حياة المسرات. 

ويظهر أن هذا العمل قد ذُكر هنا برهانًا على أصالة تقوى هذا الرجل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

*يحمِلُ أم يُحمَلُ؟






اسمعوا لي يا بيت يعقوب، وكل بقية بيت إسرائيل، المُحمَّلين عليَّ من البطن، المحمولين من الرحم ( إش 46: 3 )

على درب الحياة العسير، وبين تقلبات الزمن المرير، وأمام عبوسة الأيام الغادرة، ما أحوجنا أن نتيقن أن لنا مَنْ يحملنا بمحبة هادرة، بذراعٍ رفيعة، وعلى صروف الزمان قادرة.

قديمًا سمع يعقوب خبرًا، يُنبئه بأن حلم الأحلام قد تحقق، أو أقول بأسلوب أدق، أن ما لم يكن يحلم به قد أتاه: «يوسف حيٌ بعد»، فكان رد فعلِهِ «فجمد قلبهُ» ( تك 46: 26 ). فالحلم بعيد، ومناله يحتاج إلى مزيد من التوكيد، وجسده ثقيل، يحتاج لحمله إلى معوانٍ شديد، فيقول الكتاب:
 «وأبصر العجلات التي أرسلها يوسف لتحمله، فعاشت روح يعقوب» ( تك 46: 27 ). 
فعندما سمع الخبر بحياة ابنهِ «جمد قلبه»، وعندما أبصر العجلات المُرسلة لحمله، «عاشت روحه».

في الآية موضوع تأملنا، نستمع إلى نداء فيَّاض بالطمأنينة من السيد نفسه: 
«المُحمَّلين عليَّ ... المحمولين»، ولكن هذه الآية تأتي بعد حديث مأسوي للغاية في نفس الإصحاح، فقبلها يرد: «قد جثا بيلُ، انحنى نبو، صارت تماثيلها على الحيوانات والبهائم، محمولاتكم مُحمَّلة حِملاً للمُعيي، قد انحنت، جثت معًا.
 لم تقدر أن تنجي الحِمل، وهي نفسها قد مضت في السبي» ( إش 46: 1 ، 2). 
هذه الآيات تتكلم عن سقوط المملكة البابلية، التي استعبدت يهوذا وبنيامين «جثا بيل»، و«انحنى نبو»، وهما الإلهان الكبيران عندهم، وكلمة «بيل» تعني ”رب“، و«نبو» تعني ”نبي“، وعندما هربت بابل أمام المملكة الفارسية، احتاجت تلك المدعوة ”آلهة“، إلى حيوانات، لتُحمل عليها آن الفرار، بل والأكثر صارت حِملاً ثقيلاً أرهقت الحيوانات وجعلتها تنحني، فمضت الحيوانات بالآلهة المُحمَّلة عليها إلى السبي.
 أَ ليست هذه مأساة كوميدية! الآلهة تُحمَل أم تَحمِل؟ فبعد هذا الحديث المرير، يتجه السيد إلى بيت يعقوب، ليشجعهم بالقول: «المُحمَّلين عليَّ المحمولين ...، وإلى الشيبة، أنا أحمِل، قد فعلت وأنا أرفع وأنا أحمِل وأُنجي» ( إش 46: 3 ، 4).

 أَ لم يستلفت أنظار بل قلوب شعبه قديمًا «أنتم رأيتم ما صنعت بالمصريين، وأنا حملتكم على أجنحة النسور» ( خر 19: 4 ).

 بل «وفي البرية، حيث رأيت كيف حَمَلك الرب إلهك، كما يحمل الإنسان ابنه في كل الطريق» ( تث 1: 31 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

*الناردين الخالص





ما دام الملك في مجلِسِه أَفاحَ 
نارديني رائحته ( نش 1: 12 )

تقول العروس: «مادامَ الملك في مَجلسهِ أفاح نارديني رائحته».
 والناردين الذي تُشير إليه المحبوبة هنا هو زيت عطري يُستخلص من نبات نادر، ينمو على سفوح
 جبال همالايا في الهند.
 ونظرًا لندرته واستيراده من بعيد، كان ثمنه مرتفعًا. وهو يحدِّثنا عن ذاك المجيد المرتفع الذي تنازل من أعلى قمة ووصل إلى مساكين الأرض.
 لقد جاءنا المسيح من بعيد، من حضن الآب، ونبت في بيئة حارة، تكثر فيها التجارب، ولكن تحمَّل الكل بصبر، وتصاعدت منه الروائح التي سرَّت قلب الله (انظر على سبيل المثال متى12: 14- 21).

تقول المحبوبة هنا إنه عندما يجلس الملك إلى المائدة، فإنها لديها ناردين، تفيح رائحته في هذه الجلسة. فإن لم تَفح رائحة الناردين في مثل هذه المناسبة، فمتى تفيح؟؟

والطيب هو ”اسم المسيح“.
 تقول العروس: «اسمُكَ دُهنٌ مُهراقٌ» (ع3). 
وعليه فيكون سكب الطيب ونشر عبيره في المكان يُشير إلى السجود الذي يعني أننا نقدم المسيح، الدهن المُهراق، للآب. 

وما أجمل أننا ننشغل بمجد المسيح، وأن يمتلئ القلب به ويفيض. فالسجود هو فيض قلب شبع بالمسيح وامتلأ به. فإذا فاض هذا القلب، فبمَن يفيض؟ وعن أي شخص يتكلم؟ الإجابة: «فاض قلبي بكلامٍ صالحٍ، متكلمٌ أنا بإنشائي للملك. لساني قلمُ كاتبٍ ماهرٍ. أنت أبرع جمالاً من بني البشر» ( مز 45: 1 ، 2).

وهناك فارق بين الشكر والسجود. الشكر يكون على شيء أخذته من الرب، وهذا جميل، لكن أجمل منه المشغولية به هو نفسه؛ أي بشخص المسيح. 
عندما أتى الرب لزيارة إبراهيم ليعطيه الوعد بإسحاق قال له: «إني أرجع إليك نحو زمان الحياة ويكون لسارة امرأتك ابنٌ» ( تك 18: 10 ).

 وإن كان سرور إبراهيم بالابن عظيمًا، فقد كان سروره بالرب الذي سيرجع إليه أعظم. ونحن متأكدون من ذلك لأن الرب عندما امتحن إبراهيم بأن يقدم ابنه له، لم يتأخر ولم يتباطئ، بل بكَّر صباحًا ليقدمه كما أمره الرب. وهكذا، فعند الأتقياء شخص الرب أفضل من عطاياه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

*الله في وسط العليقة






وظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليّته. فنظر وإذا العلّيقة تتوقد بالنار، والعلّيقة لم تكن تحترق ( خر 3: 2 )

عندما كان موسى يرعى غنم يثرون المدياني في طرف البرية أتى إلى حوريب، جبل الله، وهناك رأى منظرًا غريبًا. فعلى سفح ذلك الجبل المشهود، شاهد موسى علّيقة تتوقد بالنار، وبالرغم من اللهب المستعرة داخلها لم تحترق العلّيقة.

 وقد أخذ العَجَب من موسى كل مأخذ فمال ليستطلع سر هذا الأمر وإذا بصوت الله يناديه، وإذا به في حضرة يهوه العظيم. 

ومن داخل تلك العلّيقة تكلَّم الله مع موسى عن خلاص شعبه خلاصًا مجانيًا عظيمًا كاملاً، وأعلن ذاته كالمخلِّص القدير.

وفي تلك العلّيقة المحترقة نجد صورة رمزية لأعظم حادثة خارقة للطبيعة حدثت في تاريخ الدهور.
 إن النار الملتهبة تُخبرنا عن الله «لأن إلهنا نارٌ آكلة» ( عب 12: 29 )، والعلّيقة تُخبرنا عن الناس؛ المساكين الخطاة العصاة، في جفافهم وعُقمهم وعدم نفعهم وعدم انتاجهم أي ثمر لله. فإذا ما نزل الله مرة، وهو نار آكلة وديان للشر، في وسط علّيقة البشرية الجافة العقيمة، فماذا تكون النتيجة؟ لا شك أنها نتيجة واحدة مؤكدة هي: احتراق العليقة. هذا هو فكر الإنسان الطبيعي، ومن هنا نشأت رغبته في إبعاد الله عنه. وإن ما حدث في سيناء يؤيد هذا الرأي، فهناك في ذلك الجبل المُخيف ـ وهو نفس الجبل الذي فيه حدثت أول مقابلة لموسى مع الله ـ أعطى الله الناموس وحينئذٍ غطت قمته سحابة وخرجت منها بروق ورعود واضطرم الجبل بالنار، وعندما تكلم الله إلى الشعب خافوا جدًا واستعفوا من أن تُزاد لهم كلمة، وطلبوا من موسى أن يكون وسيطًا بينهم وبين الله.

أجَلْ، فإنه يُخيَّل إلينا ونحن نتأمل في ذلك المنظر المُرعب أن الناس لا بد أن يحترقوا إذا ما نزل الله في وسطهم. ولكن هذا الفكر فاسد لأن الله الذي هو نور هو أيضًا محبة، وقد برهن على محبته في الوقت المعيَّن.

 وقد آن ذلك الوقت المعيَّن حينما وَلدت العذراء ابنها البكر «وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود». وهنا منظر لملائكة الله. منظر حرَّك جمهورهم بالسجود والتسبيح لأن اسم ذلك الطفل «عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا».

 فطفل مذود بيت لحم كان هو المرموز إليه بالنار المشتعلة في العلّيقة «الله ظهر في الجسد ... تراءى لملائكةٍ» ( 1تي 3: 16 )، جاء الله في وسط الناس والناس لم يحترقوا!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

*لماذا أنتم نيامٌ؟




ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء إلى تلاميذه، فوجدهم نيامًا من الحزن. فقال لهم: لماذا أنتم نيامٌ؟ قوموا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة ( لو 22: 45 ، 46)
أتت ساعة المسيح. ففي جثسيماني تمثلت أمامه كأس غضب الله ضد الخطية التي كان عليه أن يشربها في الجلجثة عن آخرها دون أن يترك منها شيئًا لنا. لقد اجتاز المعركة وحده، وصار عرقه كقطرات دمٍ نازلة على الأرض، وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه، من فرط الألم والحزن.

 وهذه الحوادث كم هي مجيدة، وكم هي معروفة لنا جيدًا حتى أننا نمر أمامها في بعض الأوقات دون أدنى اكتراث، بينما كان من المفروض أن يكون لها أعمق الأثر في نفوسنا كلما قرأناها، ولكن ربما نحن نيام.

كان من المستحيل أن يشارك التلاميذ سيدهم في آلام جثسيماني، فلم يكن في المعركة سوى الرب بمفرده، وهو لم يفتش عن معاونين له، لكنه لم يجد «انتظرت رقة فلم تكن، ومُعزين فلم أَجد» ( مز 69: 20 ).

 وكان من الواجب على التلاميذ أن يسهروا مع الرب، ولكنهم كانوا نيامًا من شدة الحزن. كان سيدهم يجتاز الآلام وهو في شركة مع الآب، وكان من العسير عليهم أن يدركوا مجد اللحظة التي يعيشون فيها، ولا الخطر الذي كانوا يتعرضون إليه، فكرر الرب إليهم هذا القول: 
«قوموا وصلُّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربةٍ».
 إنهم دائمًا أمام فكره. وهو لا يوجه إليهم اللوم، بل يقول لهم بكل رِفق: «لماذا أنتم نيامٌ؟». كان لزامًا عليهم أن يسهروا وذلك لمصلحتهم الشخصية.

وعندما تقدم يهوذا مع الجمع ليسلِّم سيده، كان الرب على استعداد لمقابلته، أما بطرس الذي كان قد غرق في النوم، فلم يكن على استعداد لهذه المقابلة، فاستسلم لطبيعته وضرب بالسيف.

«إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم، فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنَّا» ( رو 13: 11 ). 

إن كان هذا الكلام صحيحًا في أيام الرسول، فكم تكون الحاجة الآن إلى الاستيقاظ حتى إذا ما هاجمتنا التجربة، نكون على استعداد لمواجهتها.

إن الصعاب، والأحزان المختلفة ـ ولا سيما الحزن الذي تسببه حالة الضعف التي تجتازها الكنيسة حاليًا ـ لا يمكن أن تكون عذرًا لنا لحالة النوم.

 وإذا كنا نيامًا فلنسمع الكلمات الرقيقة التي يرددها الرب الذي أحبنا ومات لأجلنا «لماذا أنتم نيامٌ. قوموا وصلُّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

*قوة المسيح وعطفه





هؤلاء الرجال ... لم تكن للنار قوةٌ على أجسامهم، وشعرة من رؤوسهم لم تحترق، وسراويلهم لم تتغير، ورائحة النار لم تأتِ عليهم ( دا 3: 27 )

لا يجب أن يغرب عن بالنا أن الوقت الحاضر ليس هو زمان قوة المسيح بل زمان عطفه. عندما يسمح لنا الرب بأن نجوز في مياه التجارب العميقة، كثيرًا ما تميل قلوبنا إلى التساؤل: ”لماذا لا يُظهر الرب قوته ويخلّصنا؟“.

 والجواب على ذلك هو: إن الوقت الحاضر ليس وقت قوة المسيح، فهو بلا شك قادر أن يزيل المرض، ويبدد التجربة، ويمنع المصيبة من الحلول، ويحفظ الشخص العزيز من قبضة الموت القاسية، ولكنه عوضًا عن أن يُظهر قوته للخلاص، كثيرًا ما يسمح لتلك الأمور أن تجري مجراها، ثم يمطر وابلاً من عطفه الحلو على القلب المُجرَّب الحزين بكيفية تجعلنا نعترف أننا ما كنا لنقبل العالم كله بديلاً عن التجربة بالنسبة لوفرة التعزية.

هذا أيها القارئ العزيز هي خطة سيدنا في الوقت الحاضر، ولكن بعد قليل لا بد أن يُظهر قوته، لا بد أن يأتي كالراكب على الفرس الأبيض، لا بد أن يُشهر سيفه، لا بد أن يُشمر عن ذراع قوته، لا بد أن ينتقم لشعبه ويستخلص حقوقهم إلى الأبد. أما الآن فسيفه مخفي في غمده، وذراعه مُغطاة ومستورة، لأنه زمان إظهار محبة قلبه لا حِدة سيفه وقوة ذراعه. فهل أنت راضٍ بذلك؟ 

هل أنت مكتفٍ بعطف يسوع عليك حتى في أشد أوقات التجربة والحزن؟ 

إن القلب والنفس غير الصابرة، والإرادة التي لم تَمُت بعد، تشتاق لأن تهرب من التجربة والضيقة، ولكن هذا لا يُجدي نفعًا، بل فيه خسارة عظيمة، ولا بد لنا أن نتدرج من درجة إلى درجة في المدرسة، ولكن المعلم برفقتنا، نور مُحياه يضيء علينا، وعطف قلبه يدعّمنا في أصعب التدريبات.

ثم انظر أي مجد رجع إلى اسم الرب عندما جاز عبيده في التجربة ظافرين بنعمته منتصرين! 

اقرأ دانيآل3: 26- 28 ثم خبّرني: هل يوجد أثمن وأجمل من ثمار الأمانة في اتباع الرب؟

 فالملك ومُشيروه الذين كانوا من وقتٍ قصير مشغولين بالأصوات الموسيقية والعبادة الكاذبة، نراهم الآن مهتمين بتلك الحقيقة المدهشة أن النار التي أحرقت أقوى الرجال، لم يكن لها تأثير على عبيد الإله الحقيقي إلا فيما يتعلق بحل رُبطهم وإطلاقهم ليسيروا أحرارًا مع ابن الله.
 ويا لها من أثمار ثمينة للانتذار الحقيقي للرب!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

*الزرع بالدموع






الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج. الذاهب ذهاباً بالبكاء حاملاً مبذر الزرع، مجيئاً يجيء بالترنم حاملاً حزمه ( مز 126: 5 ،6)
يا له من امتياز يمنحه لنا الرب عندما يضع على طريقنا الفرصة للزرع. والزرع هو "كلام الله" ( لو 8: 11 ) وكلمة الله هي ما يهم أن ننشره. "في الصباح ازرع زرعك وفي المساء لا ترخِ يدك" ( جا 11: 6 ).

ومن السهل أن نبدأ، وتوجد مشجعات على الطريق، وحماس البداية يحملنا فوق الصعاب والعوائق. ولكن الوقت يمر، ثم تأتي الدموع؛ صعاب، خيبة أمل، توبيخ، نكران للجميل، تعب، كلل ... وبذلك يستولي الفشل على القلب وينتهز العدو الفرصة ليبعد الذين دخلوا بفرح في عمل الرب نهائياً عن هذا العمل!!
 لكن كلمة الله سبق وأن أخبرتنا أن الزرع هو "بالدموع". وهل كان الأمر خلاف ذلك بالنسبة لمخلصنا المعبود؟
 كلا. إن العدد التالي يؤكد ذلك:
 "الذاهب ذهاباً بالبكاء حاملاً مبذر الزرع". كم من الدموع كانت على طريقه!
 كم من الجهد، كم من المقاومات! 
ألا نسمعه في نهاية الطريق يقول بفم النبي إشعياء "عبثاً تعبت باطلاً وفارغاً أفنيت قدرتي" ( إش 49: 4 )؟

ألا يوجد في ذلك تشجيع عميق لنفوسنا؟ لو أننا طبقنا عملياً الأعداد الأخيرة لهذا المزمور (ونحن نضع جانباً معناه النبوي) نرى أن الذين يزرعون ليسوا بمفردهم، بل أمام عيونهم ذاك الذي قد عرف الدموع قبلهم وهو الزارع الإلهي، عندما كان يجول في الأرض.
 إنه امتياز أن نزرع له، ولكنه امتياز أيضاً أن نختبر الدموع التي كثيراً ما ذرفها هو نفسه. 

فهل نفشل إذاً عندما يبدو أن كل شيء يمضي بدون نجاح؟

 وعندما يبدو كل شيء عبثاً وباطلاً؟ كلا، لأنه كما بالنسبة لربنا المعبود هكذا الأمر معنا "عملي عند إلهي ... وإلهي يصيِّر قوتي" ( إش 49: 4 ،5). "فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم" ( عب 12: 3 ).

إن "الذين يزرعون (الآن) بالدموع، يحصدون (في المستقبل) بالابتهاج". 
ويجب أن نترك للزرع الوقت اللازم لينبت وينمو. ربما على الأرض تظهر بعض السنابل لتفرّح قلوبنا، ولكن ماذا سيكون الحال في يوم المجد حيث سوف يظهر كل شيء؟

 ويا للترنم عندما يأتي السيد ويقول "نعماً أيها العبد الصالح والأمين ..."!! 
ويا لها من مكافأة على دموع الزرع!!
*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مارس 2011)

> *الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج. الذاهب ذهاباً بالبكاء حاملاً مبذر الزرع، مجيئاً يجيء بالترنم حاملاً حزمه ( مز 126: 5 ،6)*​



*ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه دسمه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

*استفانوس ومُشابهات مع المسيح




يا رب، لا تُقم لهم هذه الخطية ( أع 7: 60 )

هذا هو شهيد المسيحية الأول، ومعنى اسمه ”إكليل“. وقد تمتع بامتياز الشركة مع المسيح في آلامه لأجل البر، متشبهًا بموته، واستحق «إكليل الحياة».

ومن خلال ما سجله الروح القدس عنه، نستطيع أن نرى عدَّة مُشابهات مع شخص الرب يسوع المسيح:

1 ـ مشهود له ومملوء من الروح القدس ( أع 6: 3 ). هذه الشهادة كانت من المؤمنين في الكنيسة الأولى. أما المسيح فنقرأ عن سبع شهادات له في إنجيل يوحنا5؛ 7؛ 15 كذلك نقرأ أنه «رجع من الأردن (بعد المعمودية) ممتلئًا من الروح القدس» ( لو 4: 1 ).

2 ـ كان مملوءً قوة، وكان يصنع عجائب وآيات عظيمة في الشعب ( أع 6: 8 ). وقيل عن الرب يسوع «كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة، الذي جال يصنع خيرًا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس» ( أع 10: 38 ).

3 ـ كان مقتدرًا في الكتب، وقد وبَّخ اليهود من جهة موسى الذي رفضوه، والناموس الذي لم يحفظوه، وأشار إلى تنحية الهيكل الأرضي. وهذا ما كان يفعله المسيح في حواراته مع اليهود (أع7 مع يو5؛ يو7؛ مت23).

4ـ اشار إلى قتل الأنبياء الذين أنبأوا بمجيء البار ( أع 7: 52 ). وكذلك المسيح وهو يوجه نداءه الأخير لأورشليم ( مت 23: 37 ).

5 ـ حوكم أمام السنهدريم ( أع 6: 12 ). وكذلك المسيح.

6 ـ اتُهم بالتجديف ( أع 6: 11 ). وكذلك قال قيافا عن المسيح: «قد جدَّف» ( مت 26: 65 ).

7 ـ أتوا بشهود زور يشهدون ضده ( أع 6: 13 ). وهذا ما حدث مع المسيح ( مت 26: 59 - 62).

8 ـ مات خارج مدينة أورشليم ( أع 7: 58 ). والمسيح صُلب خارج أسوار أورشليم.

9 ـ مات في عز شبابه، والمسيح قُطع في نصف أيامه ( مز 102: 23 ، 24).

10 ـ طلب الغفران لقاتليه ( أع 7: 60 )، وكذلك المسيح قائلاً: «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم ..» ( لو 23: 34 ).

11 ـ دُفن بواسطة أشخاص أتقياء ( أع 8: 2 )، وكذلك المسيح ( يو 19: 38 - 42).

12 ـ النتائج التابعة: خلاص شاول الطرسوسي (أع9)، وخلاص اللص التائب ( لو 23: 43 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2011)

*الله ملجأنا





أنتَ سترٌ لي. من الضيق تحفظني. بترنم النجاة تكتنفني ( مز 32: 7 )
من الواضح أنه عندما يكون الخاطئ في حالة العداوة مع الله، يكون متصالحًا مع نفسه ومع العالم ومع الشيطان. ولكن في اللحظة التي فيها يتصالح مع الله، تبدأ حربه مع نفسه ومع العالم ومع الشيطان.

 من ثمَّ نرى أنه حالما نعرف الله كمُبرِّرنا، في الحال نرى أنفسنا مُحَاصرين بجيش من الأعداء الروحيين من داخل ومن خارج، وهذا يُشعرنا بالحاجة إلى شيء آخر، إلى ملجأ نهرع إليه في كل حين، بل نتحصن فيه ولا نخرج خارجًا عنه. 

«أنت سترٌ لي. من الضيق تحفظني. بترنم النجاة تكتنفني» ( مز 32: 7 ).
 ما أعظم الفرق بين حالة النفس هنا وحالتها في عددي3، 4 من نفس المزمور (مز32) «لمَّا سكتُّ بليت عظامي من زفيري اليوم كله، لأن يدك ثقُلت عليَّ نهارًا وليلاً. تحوَّلت رطوبتي إلى يبوسة القيظ».

ما أعظم الفرق بين زفير نفس مُثقلة بالخطية، مرتعبة من الدينونة، وبين «ترنم النجاة» الذي تشيد به نفس مُبررة مُحتمية في الله. على أن زفير الاضطراب خير من السلام الكاذب، ولكن المؤمن ليس له نصيب في هذا أو ذاك، لأن اضطرابه قد سكن بواسطة يقينه أن الله هو مُبرِّره وملجأه، لذلك عوضًا عن أن يُخرج زفير الاضطراب، يرنم ترنيمات النجاة، وعوضًا عن أن يصرخ:
 ”يا لشقائي“، يهتف ”يا لسعادتي“ «بترنم النجاة تكتنفني» و«إن كان الله معنا، فمَن علينا» ( رو 8: 31 )،
 و«شكرًا لله الذي يعطينا الغَلَبة بربنا يسوع المسيح» ( 1كو 15: 57 ) و«شكرًا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نُصرته في المسيح كل حينٍ، ويُظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكانٍ» ( 2كو 2: 14 ).

هذه بعض ترنيمات النجاة التي بها يكتنف الإله المخلِّص المُبرَّرين والمحميين فيه. 
ويا ليتنا نمتلئ بها دائمًا.
 إننا بكل أسف كثيرًا ما نُظهر التذمر والتشكي عوضًا عن ترنيمات النجاة، مع أننا لو تأملنا في إحسانات الرب ومراحمه علينا لازداد لهْجنا بترنيمات النجاة ازديادًا عظيمًا، لأنه بمَن يليق الفرح والترنم إلا بالذين تبرَّروا واحتموا في الله. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2011)

*العجل المُسمَّن وذبيحة الشركة






فقال الأب لعبيده: أَخرِجوا الحُلَّة الأولى وأَلبسوه، واجعلوا خاتمًا في يدهِ، ..، وقدموا العجل المُسمَّن .. فنأكل ونفرح.. فابتدأوا يفرحون ( لو 15: 22 - 24)
لقد لقى الابن الضال ترحيب النعمة، وقُبلات المُصالحة، وأُلبس رداء البر، وخاتم البنوة، وحذاء في رجليه، ولكن هناك شيئًا آخر: مائدة مستوفاة للشبع والفرح «قَدِّموا العِجْل المُسمَّن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح».

ويجب أن نلاحظ الفرق بين كلمات الأب بالارتباط بالحُلَّة الأولى، وهنا بالارتباط بالعِجْل المُسمَّن. في المرة الأولى كانت كلمة «أَخرجوا (bring forth)»، والتي توضح أن الابن الضال كان خارجًا. ولكن الآن بعدما ارتدى الحُلَّة الأولى، وأصبح لائقًا لحضرة الأب، في هذا يقول الرسول: «شاكرين الآب الذي أهَّلَنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور» ( كو 1: 12 )، فهو الآن داخل بيت الأب، فتأتي كلمات الأب: «قدِّموا (bring hither)». يا لها من دقة رائعة!

«العِجْل المُسمَّن» يتكلم عن المسيح نفسه في كل سجاياه، وهو أيضًا أُعطي بواسطة الآب. ويكلِّمنا ذبحْ العِِجْل المُسمَّن عن موت المخلِّص عنا، حتى يتسنى للخطاة أن يتصالحوا مع إله قدوس.
 ولكن «العِجْل المُسمَّن» لم يكن يُذبح فقط، بل كان أيضًا يؤكل مثل خروف الفصح، والأكل هنا يكلِّمنا عن الشركة. ولاحظ هنا كلمات الأب، فهو لم يَقُل ”فيأكل“ بل «فنأكل». فها الأب مع الخاطئ الذي صُولح الآن يأتيان معًا، ويشتركان معًا في ذلك الذي يكلِّمنا عن المسيح.
 فذبيحة المسيح هي أساس شركتنا مع الآب.

يا له من وضع مبارك يفوق الوصف!
 يا لها من ذروة مجيدة! 
فها الضال، الآن ابنٌ على مائدة الأب، فأصبح له مكان الآن ـ ليس بين «الأجرى»، بل ـ بين عائلة الأب. وهم يشتركون معًا في ذلك الذي يكلِّمنا عن المسيح الكامل، الذي ذُبح لأجلنا. وما هي نتيجة تلك الشركة؟ 
أَ ليس فرح؛ بهجة قلب لا يعرف عنها شيئًا هذا العالم المسكين! 
ولاحظ مرة أخرى صيغة الجمع: فليس فقط ”ابتدأ يفرح“ أي الابن، بل «فابتدأوا يفرحون». فالآب وجد مسرته، إذ يتغذى مع أولاده على المسيح الابن!

«وابتدأوا يفرحون» ..
 وما هذا الفرح إلا البداية. مبارك الله، فالفرح لن ينتهي. 
معًا مع الآب، نجد فرحنا في المسيح، وسوف نفرح دائمًا وإلى الأبد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2011)

*في جثسيماني




ثم جاء ووجدهم نيامًا، فقال لبطرس: يا سمعان، أنت نائمٌ! أمَا قدرت أن تسهر ساعة واحدة؟ ( مر 14: 37 )

أخذ الرب معه بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا إلى البستان، هؤلاء الثلاثة الذين كانوا على وشك أن يصير لهم مكانًا خاصًا كأعمدة في الكنيسة.
 لقد سبق أن اختارهم الرب لكي يكونوا شهودًا لمجده على جبل التجلي، والآن يعطيهم الفرصة لكي يشاركوه في أحزانه في البستان.
 لم يكن لأحد أن يشارك في آلام الترْك من الله فوق الصليب، ولكن من الممكن أن يكون هناك نصيب في الاشتراك لحد ما في التدريبات العميقة التي جاز فيها، له كل المجد، في البستان وهو يتمثَّل الصليب أمامه.

كان مزمعًا أن يموت تحت ثقل دينونة الخطية فوق الصليب، ولذلك قال: «نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت!» ( مر 14: 34 ). وإذ حمل في جسده دينونة الخطية، أبطل شوكة الموت، وفقدَ الموت رهبته بالنسبة للمؤمن.

وكما كان المجد على جبل التجلي عظيمًا جدًا، كذلك كانت الأحزان في البستان أعمق من أن تتحملها الطبيعة الإنسانية الضعيفة. لذلك وجد التلاميذ راحتهم في النوم في الحالتين.

وعندما جاء الرب إلى التلاميذ ووجدهم نيامًا، وجّه الرب الحديث بالأخص لبطرس الذي كان قد وثق أكثر من باقي التلاميذ في محبته وإخلاصه للرب، وسأله قائلاً: 
«يا سمعان، أنتَ نائمٌ! أما قدرت أن تسهر ساعةً واحدةً؟ اسهروا وصلُّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة» (ع37، 38). 

ولا يمكن أن نستعد لأية تجربة قادمة إلا بالصلاة التي هي الدليل على اعتمادنا الكُلي على الرب، لأن الثقة في الذات تولِّد شعورًا كاذبًا بعدم الخوف من التجارب، وبُناءً عليه لا يكون هناك إحساس حقيقي بالحاجة إلى الصلاة.

ولكن الرب بعطفه الشديد يقرّ صِدق محبتهم له، ويُظهر تفهمه لضعفهم «أما الروح فنشيطٌ، وأما الجسد فضعيفٌ». ثم مضى ثانيةً وصلى ثم رجع ووجد التلاميذ أيضًا نيامًا.

 لقد ذهبت تحذيرات الرب لهم هباء لأن أعينهم كانت ثقيلة، وعندما رجع إليهم في المرة الثالثة، ما كان للرب إلا أن يقول لهم: «ناموا الآن واستريحوا!»، وبذلك فاتتهم فرصة السهر مع الرب وبرهنوا على ضعفهم، فقال لهم:

 «يكفي! قد أتت الساعة!».

 لقد مضى وقت السهر والصلاة، وجاء وقت التجربة، واقترب وصول ذلك الخائن الذي كان مزمعًا أن يسلِّم سيده.
 واستطاع ذاك الذي قدر وحده على السهر والصلاة، أن يقول الآن في ثقة واتكال كُلي على الله 
«قوموا لنذهب!».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*خطورة الكلام




إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يُعطون عنها حسابًا يوم الدين. لأنك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تُدان ( مت 12: 36 ، 37)
قال المسيح: «إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يُعطون عنها حسابًا يوم الدين. لأنك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تُدان» ( مت 12: 36 ، 37). 

وذلك لأنه «من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم» ( مت 12: 34 ). فالفم هو أقصر طريق من القلب إلى الخارج.

قد يتكلم الإنسان ملايين الكلمات في حياته. وسيكتشف في يوم الدينونة أنها كلها مسجلة بكل دقة في سجلات الله. والله سيحاسب عليها كلها. قال أحدهم: 
إن الإنسان من بداية يومه إلى نهايته، يدخل في المتوسط في نحو ثلاثين نقاشًا. وعلى مدى العام، فإن كلماته تملأ مئة كتاب في نحو 200 صفحة. 
هذه كلها مسجلة عند الله الديان.
 تفكَّر في هذا: كل عام مئة كتاب! يا تُرى كم منها بلا نفع؟ سوف يعطي الناس عن هذه كلها حسابًا يوم الدين!

وحين يقول المسيح هنا «إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يُعطون عنها حسابًا يوم الدين» فإنه يقصد الكلمة التي بلا نفع، أي الكلمة العاطلة (الفارغة). 

هذا النوع من الكلام يتعامل البشر معه باستخفاف، إلا أن الوحي المقدس يعطيه أهمية كبرى. قال أحدهم: ”إن الكلام الفارغ ثقيل جدًا في موازين الله“. فلنتحذر!

ثم إذا كانت الكلمة التي بلا لزوم، سيعطي الناس عنها حسابًا، فكم بالحري الكلمات الرديئة والشريرة، الكلمات المؤذية والمُخزية، كلمات الكذب واللعنة والتجديف! 

ونلاحظ أن يهوذا في رسالته عندما تحدث عن مجيء الرب لإجراء الدينونة، ذكر حيثيتين رئيسيتين للدينونة: أولاً، أعمال الفجور، وما أكثرها في هذه الأيام! والثانية خطيرة مثلها، وهي الكلمات الصعبة (يه14)!

لذلك كانت صلوات داود كثيرة ليحفظه الرب من النُطق بكلام خاطئ. قال مرة: «اجعل يا رب حارسًا لفمي، احفظ باب شفتيَّ» ( مز 141: 3 ). 

ومرة قال: «لتكن أقوال فمي، وفكر قلبي، مرضية أمامك يا رب، صخرتي ووليِّي» ( مز 19: 14 ).
 ومرة ثالثة قال: «قلت: أتحفظ لسبيلي من الخطأ بلساني. أحفظ لفمي كمامةً فيما الشرير مقابلي» ( مز 39: 1 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

*الإنسان خُلق للمستقبل





الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء لأن ما ينظره أحد كيف يرجوه أيضًا. ولكن إن كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فإننا نتوقعه بالصبر ( رو 8: 24 ، 25)

لم يُخلق الإنسان لأجل الحاضر، كما أن الحاضر لم يُقصد به مُطلقًا إشباع الإنسان.
 ومهما تكن الحالة التي كان يوجد عليها الإنسان لو لم يسقط، فإننا جميعًا نذكر أن السقوط كان في علم الله السابق، وأن الشخص الذي به وله كل الأشياء لم يكن الإنسان الأول الذي من الأرض، التراب، بل «الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء».

 فالمصير الحقيقي لجنسنا إذن، أمر مرتبط بمجد الله الذي سيُعلن فيما بعد. لقد خُلق الإنسان وخُلقت السماوات والأرض جميعها لأجل مجد الله. 

وعندما «يُجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السماوات وما على الأرض في ذاك»، وليس قبل ذلك الوقت، سيتم غرضا الله العظيمان من الخليقة والفداء. وهما مجد الله الكامل، وبركة المخلوق الكاملة.

 إن مجد الله لا يتم ويُعلن في كماله في المشهد الحاضر ـ مشهد الفوضى والظلمة. إن الحاضر في الواقع ما هو إلا طريق ينتهي إلى إعلان مجد الله الكامل في المستقبل. في الحاضر تُزرع جميع بذور مستقبل الإنسان، ولكن في المستقبل يُجمع المحصول ويتمجد الله في النتيجة.

 إن الإنسان جُعل لا للحاضر، بل للمستقبل.

إنه لم يقصد بالحاضر كفاية الإنسان، لأن الحاضر يعجز عن أن يُشبع القلب البشري، ولذلك يحن القلب ويتطلع إلى المستقبل. انظر كيف يتوق الطفل الذي عمره سنتان أو ثلاث سنوات لأن يكون تلميذًا في المدرسة! 

وتلميذ المدرسة هذا يتوق لأن يكون شابًا، والشاب لأن يصير رجلاً، والرجل ـ مهما تكن ظروفه ـ لا يجد في هذه الظروف ما يُشبع قلبه ويملؤه، بل يسعى خلف ما يلوح به المستقبل.

إنه بالمستقبل يُمسك الرجاء «الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء لأن ما ينظره أحد كيف يرجوه أيضًا. ولكن إن كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فإننا نتوقعه بالصبر» ( رو 8: 24 ، 25). هذا حقيقي بالنسبة لكل رجاء. 

الكلام هنا عن رجاء المسيحي، ولأن ما نرجوه شيء نمتلكه في الحاضر، لذلك نجد في الرجاء الموضوع أمامنا حافزًا للجهاد ومسكٍِّنًا للاضطراب ونورًا وسط الظلمة المحيطة بالإنسان.

أيها الخاطئ المسكين البعيد عن الله، إن أقسى صورة للبؤس الذي أنت مُسرع إليه، هي فقدان الرجاء هناك.

 ليت الرب يوقظك قبل أن تفوت الفرصة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2011)

*جرِّب الشكر





شاكرين كل حين على كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، لله والآب ( أف 5: 20 )

إن الشكر يقود إلى التسبيح، والله يسكن وسط شعبه المُسبِّح. يا لها من حقيقة عظيمة: 
إن الله يُسرّ أن يسكن وسط تسبيحات شعبه!
 وهو ما يُعلنه مزمور22: 3 «وأنت القدوس الجالس (المتوَّج) بين تسبيحات إسرائيل»، والذي قال هذه الكلمات نبويًا هو العبد المتألم ـ ربنا يسوع، الذي جاء إلى الأرض حتى يمكن أن يسكن الإله القدوس وسط شعب خاطئ.

وقديمًا كانت الخيمة تُقام في البرية حتى يمكن أن يسكن الله وسط شعبه إسرائيل، وهناك في قدس الأقداس، بين الكروبين، والدم مرشوش على كرسي الرحمة غطاء لخطايا الشعب، أمكن لله أن يكون وسط شعبه ليقودهم ويرشدهم. وعندما دخلوا أخيرًا أرض كنعان بحسب وعد الله، هناك استمر في السكن وسط شعبه في الهيكل الذي بناه له سليمان.

إلا أن العبد المتألم ـ ربنا يسوع، والذي يصوِّر لنا مزمور22 آلامه ـ تفرَّد بأن يُقيم علاقة أقرب من تلك بين الله والإنسان. إنه هو، الله الابن، مَن تنازل وأصبح إنسانًا حتى يفدينا. وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لا يستحي الآن أن يدعو المؤمنين إخوة قائلاً: «أُخبر باسمك إخوتي، وفي وسط الكنيسة أُسبحك» ( مز 22: 22 ؛ عب2: 12). 

ويا له من أمر عجيب أن الرب يسوع بنفسه هو مَنْ يقود شعبه في تسبيحهم لله! فعندما نسبح الله حقًا تنخلع أفكارنا من ذواتنا ونمتلئ من عجبه ومجده. وإن بدأنا في إحصاء بركاتنا، سنجد سريعًا أن أوضاعنا ليست رديئة بقدر ما تخيَّلنا.

وهناك حادثة تقدم لنا مثالاً رائعًا على تسبيح الشكر. فعندما كان يهوشافاط ملكًا ليهوذا، أتى الموآبيون والعمونيون بجيش كبير لغزو الأرض، مما جعل يهوشافاط والشعب يلقون أنفسهم على رحمة الرب ليخلصهم، وقد استجاب الرب واعدًا أن يعضدهم عندما يخرجون لمُلاقاة العدو، فعيَّن يهوشافاط مُغنين يخرجون أمام الجيش في زينة القداسة «قائلين: احمدوا الرب لأن إلى الأبد رَحمته.
 ولما ابتدأوا في الغناء والتسبيح جعل الرب أكمنة على بني عمون وموآب وجبل ساعير الآتين على يهوذا فانكسروا» ( 2أخ 20: 21 ، 22).
ولم يكن على جيش يهوشافاط حتى أن يحارب، فقد أهلك الأعداء أنفسهم! حقًا إنه مزيج الشكر والتسبيح، حتى في أوقات الخطر المادي، يصنع العجائب.

عزيزي: هل أنت مُضطرب؟ جرِّب الشكر.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

*ظلام الظروف ولمعان الإيمان






أما دانيآل فجعل في قلبه أنه لا يتنجس بأطايب الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه، فطلب من رئيس الخصيان أن لا يتنجس ( دا 1: 8 )
لو وُجد زمن يصح أن يُعذَر فيه الإنسان على انحطاط مستواه، يكون هو زمن الأسرْ البابلي، إذ فيه قد انهدم النظام اليهودي، وزال سلطان الملك من يد وارث عرش داود منتقلاً إلى نبوخذنصر، وزال المجد عن إسرائيل، وبالجملة ذهب كل شيء مُبهج ومشجع، ولم يبق لبني يهوذا المسبيين إلا أن يعلِّقوا أعوادهم على الصفصاف، ويجلسوا ليبكوا مجدهم الزائل ونورهم المنطفئ وعظمتهم المنهدمة.

تلك هي لغة عدم الإيمان، ولكن تبارك اسم الله، فإنه عندما يظهر كل شيء منحطًا إلى أسفل الدركات، حينئذٍ يبرز الإيمان ظافرًا منتصرًا. 

ونحن نعلم أن الإيمان هو الأساس الصحيح الوحيد لاتباع الرب، وهو لا يطلب دعامة من الناس، ولكنه يجد كل ينابيعه في الله، لذلك كلما اشتد ظلام الظروف المُحيطة، كلما ظهر لمعان الإيمان بأكثر بهاء.

 وكلما تغطى أُفق الطبيعة بالسُحب القاتمة، كلما وجد الإيمان فرصة للتمتع بشمس الله المُشرقة.

على هذا المبدأ تمكن دانيال ورفقاؤه أن يتغلبوا على الصعاب التي وُجدت في زمانهم، فقد حكموا أنه يمكنهم التمتع بمركز ”الانتذار للرب“ ـ بكامل معناه ـ في بابل كما في أورشليم بالتمام، وقد حكموا بالصواب، وكان حكمهم حكم الإيمان النقي، وهو نفس الحكم الذي عاش بمقتضاه باراق وجدعون ويفتاح وشمشون قديمًا. 

هو نفس الحكم الذي حكمه دانيال نفسه في دور مستقبل من أدوار حياته عندما فتح كواه وصلى نحو أورشليم كعادته (دا 6). هو نفس الحكم الذي حكمه بولس الرسول الذي مع رؤيته تيار الارتداد والفساد قادمًا، يحرِّض ابنه تيموثاوس أن «يتمسَّك بصورة التعليم الصحيح» ( 2تي 1: 13 ).

 هو نفس الحكم الذي حكمه الرسول بطرس عندما حرَّض المؤمنين تجاه منظر انحلال جميع العناصر أن «يجتهدوا ليُوجدوا عنده بلا دنسٍ ولا عيبٍ، في سلامٍ» ( 2بط 3: 14 ). هو نفس حكم الرسول يوحنا عندما حرَّض حبيبه غايس، وسط التشويش والسيادة البشرية، أن «لا يتمثل بالشر، بل بالخير» (3يو11).

 وهو نفس حكم يهوذا الذي مع تبيانه أنواع الشرور الكثيرة السائدة، يشجع البقية المحبوبة أن «يبنوا أنفسهم على إيمانهم الأقدس، مُصلين في الروح القدس» (يه20، 21).

 وبالإجمال هذا هو حكم الروح القدس، لذلك هو حكم الإيمان.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2011)

*ختم الروح القدس وسُكناه ومسحته





... الذي فيه أيضًا إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس، الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده ( أف 1: 13 ، 14)

لا يترك الله عمله دون أن يضع طابعه عليه. فبمجرد أن ينال الإنسان خلاص الله المجاني الكامل بالإيمان، يختمه الروح القدس «إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس» علامة ملكية الله له.

وختم الروح القدس، هو أيضًا عربون ميراث المؤمن «خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون الميراث». كما أن العربون يربط كُلاً من البائع والمشتري، هكذا قبولنا الروح القدس بالإيمان، كعربون الميراث، معناه، ونحن نقول هذا بكل وقار وإجلال، إن إلهنا المبارك قد وضع نفسه تحت التزام بتتميم الوعد كاملاً بإعطائنا الميراث كاملاً، وضمانه ضمانًا أبديًا لكل مؤمن.

فالروح القدس هو الختم في المؤمن، علامة ملكية الله له، وهو أيضًا العربون للمؤمن يضمن له الميراث.

فما أبسط هذه اللغة، ولكن ما أعمق ما تحمله من معانِ وحقائق! فهي تُعلن بكل وضوح السلامة الأبدية لأصغر مؤمن حقيقي. والضمان الإلهي الكامل لميراثه في المسيح يسوع.

وإذ يختم الله المؤمن بالروح القدس يُصبح هيكلاً للروح القدس «أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم، الذي لكم من الله» ( 1كو 6: 19 ).

فجسد المؤمن هيكلاً للروح القدس، والروح القدس لا يفارقه في أي وقت من الأوقات، أو لأي سبب من الأسباب، ذلك لأن سكنى الروح القدس في المؤمن مؤسس على عمل المسيح الكامل وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
 وعلى ذلك فالصلاة لطلب الروح القدس، هي طلب غريب عن تعليم الكتاب المقدس، لأنه إنكار لهذه الحقيقة.

«وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء...» ( 1يو 2: 20 - 27). فكما كان يوضع للأبرض بعد طُهره، من دم ذبيحة الإثم على شحمة أُذنه اليُمنى، وإبهام يده اليُمنى، وإبهام رجله اليُمنى, وعلى الدم يوضع الزيت، ثم بعد ذلك يصب الزيت على رأسه، علامة تكريسه ( لا 14: 14 - 17) هكذا في العهد الجديد، بعد أن يحتمي الخاطئ في دم المسيح للتكفير عن خطاياه، يمسحه الروح القدس لتكريسه بالانفصال عن كل شر، ولتأهيله أيضًا ككاهن للسجود في الأقداس السماوية.

وهذه المسحة ثابتة في المؤمن، لها قوة التقديس، والإرشاد والتعليم، وهي التي تعلِّمنا أن نُمسك بالمسيح ونثبت فيه «ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله» ( 2كو 1: 21 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

*كمالات الفادي





ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوتٍ عظيم قائلاً: إيلي، إيلي، لِمَا شبقتني؟ أي: إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ ( مت 27: 46 )

إن هذه الصرخة للمسيح من فوق الصليب هي اقتباس من المزمور22 الذي يُعتبر لسان حال المسيح وهو فوق الصليب. وقد كتب هذا المزمور داود النبي بوحي من الروح القدس قبل الصليب بنحو ألف عام. 
وعليه، فإن هذه الصرخة تُرينا أن الصلاة وكلمة الله كلتيهما كانتا غاليتين وثمينتين جدًا في نظر الرب، حتى وهو في أحرج موقف، وأصعب حالة. فلقد كانت لغته هي لغة الكتاب المقدس. وكان اتجاهه الطبيعي هو إلى الله، مثل إبرة البوصلة في اتجاهها دائمًا إلى الشمال.

لكن هذه الصرخة تُرينا شيئًا آخر: فإن كانت صلاته في البستان أظهرت عُمق طاعته لأبيه وخضوعه له، عندما قال له: ”ليكن، لا ما أريد أنا، بل ما تريد أنت“ ( مر 14: 36 )، فإن صرخته هنا في الجلجثة تبيِّن سمو إيمانه، فهو لم يصرخ من الله، بل صرخ إلى الله. 

فهو متروك منه، ويصرخ إليه. وهذا هو سمو الإيمان. فنحن قد نتكل على الله عندما تكون الشمس مشرقة، أما المسيح، فمن عمق ظلمة لم يعرف نظيرها التاريخ، يقول: «إلهي». إنه لا يخاطبه قائلاً: «يا الله»، بل «إلهي» ويكرر ذلك مرتين: «إلهي، إلهي». وهذا يدل على تكريس عميق لله وحب كامل له! لقد ثبت بحق أنه هو «رئيس الإيمان، ومُكمِّله».

واللفظ الذي خرج من فم سيدنا هو: «إيلي، إيلي».
 وكلمة ”إيل“، وهي أحد أسماء الجلالة في اللغة العبرانية، تعني ”القوي“. فكأن المسيح ينادي الله قائلاً:
 ”يا قوتي، وسَنَد إنسانيتي، الذي ليس لي سَنَد سواك ولا قوة غيرك؛ لماذا تركتني؟“.

لقد كان المسيح من بداية إنسانيته، من بطن أمه، متكلاً على الله. وهذا ما يُخبرنا به نفس المزمور22 الذي يبدأ بصرخة الترك من جانب الله «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟».
 إذ يستمر الرب مُخاطبًا إلهه فيقول:
 «لأنك أنت جذبتني من البطن، جعلتني مطمئنًا على ثديي أمي. عليك أُلقيت من الرحم. من بطن أمي أنت إلهي». فهو متكل على الله من بطن أمه. لكن ها هم أعداؤه يستهزئون به لهذا السبب نفسه، إذ يقول: 
«كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه، ويُنغضون الرأس قائلين: اتكل على الرب فليُنجِهِ». لكنه، رغم ذلك، ما زال متمسكًا بإلهه، فيقول له: 
«لا تتباعد عني، لأن الضيق قريب، لأنه لا مُعين»، وأيضًا «أما أنت ... فلا تبعد. يا قوتي، أسرع إلى نُصرتي».
 حقًا، ما أعظم كمالات الفادي!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

*مال الظلم




وأنا أقول لكم اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم حتى إذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الأبدية ( لو 16: 9 )

قال المسيح هذه الآية أثناء حديثه عن مَثَل وكيل الظلم. وهو مَثَل سبّب حيرة لدى البعض، ومرجع حيرتهم أن الرب مدح وكيل الظلم. والحقيقة أن الرب لم يمدح وكيل الظلم بل الذي مدحه هو سيده (أي سيد ذلك الوكيل). 

أما الرب فقد حرَّض سامعيه بعد هذه الآية مباشرة على الأمانة إذ قال في ع10 "الأمين في القليل أمين أيضاً في الكثير ... فإن لم تكونوا أمناء في مال الظلم، فمَنْ يأتمنكم على الحق؟".

إن الدرس الذي أراد الرب أن يعلمه لسامعيه ولنا من بعدهم، هو حكمة التفكير في المستقبل لا في الحاضر فحسب. ويقول الرب "اصنعوا لكم أصدقاء بمال الظلم"، وهو بذلك يُعتبر كل المال الموجود في العالم، بما فيه المال الموجود معنا، هو مال الظلم، وعلينا بدل أن نكتنزه، أن نصنع به أصدقاء.

ولماذا يسميه الرب مال الظلم؟

 ليس لأننا حصلنا عليه بطريقة خاطئة، ولا لأن المال شر في ذاته. لكن فكِّر لو لم تدخل الخطية إلى العالم، هل كان هناك لزوم للمال؟ 
ثم فكِّر في كيفية توزيع المال بين البشر، هل يحصل عليه مَنْ هم أكثر استحقاقاً، أم العكس هو الصحيح في معظم الأحوال؟ 

ثم فكِّر في استخدامات المال في العالم، هل هي لمجد الله أم لإغاظة الرب غالباً؟ ومن إجابتك على هذه الأسئلة ستأخذ فكرة: لماذا اعتبره الرب أنه مال الظلم.

لكن كيف نصنع أصدقاء بمال الظلم؟

 بأن نستخدم ما بين أيدينا في خدمة الآخرين، أبدياً وزمنياً، لفائدة أرواحهم وأجسادهم. فإذا فنينا، أي انتهت حياتنا من على هذه الأرض الفانية، فإن هذه النفوس التي خدمناها ستكون في انتظارنا مُرحبة بنا في المظال الأبدية، أي في السماء.

تخيَّل أحدهم أخاً أنفق أمواله في طبع الكتب المقدسة والنبذ التبشيرية، ووصلت هذه الكتب والنبذ لأشخاص كثيرين واستفاد منها البعض ووصلوا إلى السماء. 

عندما نقف أمام كرسي المسيح سيعرف هؤلاء الأشخاص قصة وصول النبذة إليهم، وسيعرفون أنه بفضل التقدمة التي قدمها هذا الأخ طُبعت الكتب أو النبذ التي استخدمها الرب في خلاصهم. 
عندئذ سيقدمون شكرهم إليه قائلين له: إنه بفضل تقدمتك قد وصلنا إلى السماء.

 بهذا المعنى يمكن أن نفهم معنى "يقبلونكم في المظال الأبدية".
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2011)

*ينبوع في وادي الدموع




طوبى لأُناس عزهم بك. طُرق بيتك في قلوبهم. عابرين في وادي البكاء، يُصيِّرونه ينبوعًا ( مز 84: 5 ، 6)

مَنْ هم أولئك المؤمنون الذين يستطيعون أن يصيِّروا وادي البكاء ينبوعًا؟ هم أولئك الذين وصفهم الوحي بالقول: 
«طوبى لأُناس عزهم بك. طرق بيتك في قلوبهم. 
عابرين في وادي البكاء، يصيِّرونه ينبوعًا».

 فيجب أن يكون المؤمنون عابرين وعابدين ومعتزين بالرب. 
فلا يمكن أن يكون الينبوع جاريًا إلا إذا كانوا عابرين، فإذا حطوا رحالهم ليستريحوا، فإن مياههم تقف عن الجريان ويصبح ينبوعهم راكدًا.

إنما نحن هنا غرباء ونُزلاء، ليس لنا هنا قرار ولا وطن، لأن وطننا في الأعالي، فيجب أن نسير إليه بكل جِد ونشاط واهتمام بلا توانِ ولا كسل، بل كأُناس ينتظرون سيدهم، وكعروس تشتاق إلى عريسها يجب أن نُسرع لكي نلاقيه. وعند مُلاقاته تنتهي أتعابنا وأنَّاتنا وتنهداتنا.

 ولكننا أصبحنا كالعبد القائل: «سيدي يُبطئ قدومه»، أصبحنا وكأننا قد تعوَّدنا على آلام الحياة فلا نريد أن نترك عاداتنا. أصبحنا وكأننا نسينا مستقبلنا، فلا نريد أن نبلغ سعادتنا، لذلك جئنا في وسط الوادي وصنعنا لأنفسنا بيوتًا لا من طين بل من حجارة، وجمعنا لأنفسنا فيها كل أطايب الحياة وملذاتها، وكأن كلاً منا قال:
 ”نامي الآن يا نفسي واستريحي، لأن لكِ خيرات كثيرة، ولن يأتي السيد إلا بعد سنين عديدة“.

 ولكن في أثناء هذا النوم العميق ينادينا صوت النعمة الحلو: «هوذا العريس مُقبل، فاخرجن للقائه!».

يجب أن يكون المؤمنون أيضًا عابدين. والوحي يقول تعبيرًا دقيقًا «طرق بيتك في قلوبهم»، مما يبرهن على شدة تعلق هؤلاء المؤمنين المطوَّبين ومشغوليتهم ببيت الله، حتى لقد أصبح الطريق إليه له مكان في قلوبهم، فيستطيع الواحد منهم أن يقول: «فرحت بالقائلين لي: إلى بيت الرب نذهب» ( مز 122: 1 )، و«هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معًا» ( مز 133: 1 ). 

إن مَنْ تكون هذه حالتهم لا بد أن يجدوا في حضرة الرب الأمين أفراحًا غزيرة وتعزيات وافرة تفيض على جميع أرجاء هذا الوادي، فتملأه فرحًا وسرورًا.
ثم يجب أن يكون المؤمنون معتزين بالله، يرون في الانتماء إليه عزهم، وفي الانضواء تحت رايته فخرهم. 

أولئك المؤمنون الحقيقيون الذين يستطيعون أن يكونوا بركة وفرحًا وسلامًا لعائلاتهم ولاجتماعاتهم وللعالم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

*آه. لو فطنت!




ارتعب فيلكس، وأجاب: أما الآن فاذهب، ومتى حصلت على وقت أستدعيك ( أع 24: 25 )

وقف بولس، ذلك السفير الأمين في السلاسل أمام الحاكم، وأرعد في أُذنيه بكلمات خطيرة مختصة بالبر والتعفف والدينونة العتيدة. ولما تكلَّم الأسير ارتعب القاضي!!

يا له من أمر مخالف لِما يُشاهَد عادةً في ساحات المحاكم «ارتعب فيلكس»، وقد كان يُعتبر ارتعابه على نفسه مباركًا لو أنه قاده إلى الإيمان بالمسيح، ولكن بالأسف قد سكَّن نفسه بالتأجيل وأجاب: 
«أما الآن فاذهب، ومتى حصلت على وقتٍ (مناسب) أستدعيك» ( أع 24: 25 ). 
لكن ضاعت منه الفرصة إلى الأبد على قدر ما يُخبرنا التاريخ المقدس.

يا للجهل! ويا للغباوة! 
هل الحياة الأبدية أمر ثانوي نترك التفكير فيه لوقت مناسب؟ وهل النجاة من الموت الأبدي أمر يُستهان به فيؤجل؟ لو سقطت الآن في البحر وأوشكت على الهلاك، فهل تستهين بحياتك وتهمل أمر نجاتك إلى وقت مناسب؟ هل تؤجل أمر خلاصك من الغَرَق لحظة واحدة؟
 ألا تجتهد أن تنجو بأية طريقة؟ فلماذا إذًا تؤجل أمر خلاصك من البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت إلى وقت مناسب؟

لا شك أن الشيطان يغوي الناس ويخدعهم لهلاكهم الأبدي.
 إنه يقدم لهم في كل لحظة مخدِّرًا يخدِّر أعصابهم فلا يشعرون بخطورة موقفهم. فكم مرة نسمع أُناسًا يقولون: ”عندنا مُتسع من الوقت لنخلص فيه. اتركنا نتمتع بحظنا في الحياة، وعندما نشبع من ملذاتها، فحينئذٍ نفكر في المسيح“!

آه أيها القارئ العزيز: ليتك تفطن وتتأمل!

 فمَن أدراك أن شمس الغد ستُشرق عليك؟ ومَن أعلمك أنك ستكون ساعة الموت مُستجمعًا قواك العقلية حتى تفكر في نفسك؟ «هوذا الآن وقت مقبول. هوذا الآن يوم خلاص» ( 2كو 6: 2 ). ما أخبث الشيطان في إهلاك النفوس! فهو لا يحتقر أمامهم نعمة الله، ولا يعكر مجد هذه النعمة، بل يهمس في آذانهم: ”لديك الوقت الكافي. الله رحيم. انتظر قليلاً. لا تستعجل بالتضييق على نفسك.

 الله يقبلك في أي وقت تطلبه ..“. وبالأسف ما أكثر الذين يقبلون هذه الخِدعة الشيطانية ويهلكون في خطاياهم!

عزيزي القارئ .. إن كنت لم تخلُص إلى الآن، نناشدك أن تهرب لحياتك، و«لا تفتخر بالغد لأنك لا تعلم ماذا يَلدُه يوم» ( أم 27: 1 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2011)

*جدعون والخدمة




وماذا أقول ... عن جدعون ( عب 11: 32 )

لم يكن لجدعون الإمكانيات الظاهرة، التي تؤهله لقيادة شعب الله للخلاص من تحت يد المديانيين. لكن رأى الرب أنه الشخص المناسب لهذا، إذ قال الرب له:
 «اذهب بقوتك هذه وخلِّص..» ( قض 6: 14 )، فقد كانت له بعض الصفات التي تؤهله للقيام بهذه المهمة وهى:

1ـ محبته: كان مُحب لإخوته إذ كان يخبط حنطة ليهربها إليهم، وأيضًا قال لملاك الرب: «إذا كان الرب معنا فلماذا أصابتنا كل هذه؟» ( قض 6: 13 )، فلم يتكلم عن نفسه فقط، بل نيابة عن الشعب كله.

2ـ سلامه: بنى مذبحًا للرب ودعاه «يهوه شلوم» ( قض 6: 24 )، أي الرب سلام، رغم وجود الأعداء والمخاطر المُحدقة به.

3ـ شجاعته: هدم مذبح البعل الذي لأبيه، وقطَّع السارية التي عنده ( قض 6: 25 ).

4 ـ طاعته: «عمل كما كلَّمه الرب» ( قض 6: 27 ).

5 ـ ثقته: قال لمَنْ معه: «قوموا لأن الرب قد دفع إلى يدكم جيش المديانيين» ( قض 7: 16 )، رغم أنه كان معه 300 نفس فقط، أمام جيش كالجراد في الكثرة.

6ـ وداعته: واجه مُخاصمة سبط أفرايم بوداعة وتواضع إذ «قال لهم: ماذا فعلت الآن نظيركم؟ .. حينئذ ارتخت روحهم» ( قض 8: 2 )، مع أنه هو الذي حارب وخلَّص إسرائيل.

7ـ مُثابرته: رغم ما بذله من مجهود في الحرب، هو ومَنْ معه جاءوا إلى عبر الأردن مُعيين 
ومُطارَدين ( قض 8: 4 )، حتى أدركوا الأعداء وقضوا عليهم.

يا له من شخص مناسب لعمل الخلاص!
 فقد تمتع بالصفات التي تؤهله لهذا، وليس بقوة جسدية أو معونة بشرية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2011)

*العادات الجارية والسلوك المسيحي




فأطلب إليكم، أنا الأسير في الرب: أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعيتم بها. ( أف 4: 1 )

لا نزاع في أن لكل قوم عاداتهم وطرق المعيشة الخاصة بهم، إلا أن المؤمن بالمسيح في خطر من أن يكون، بتمسكه بالعادات، ينكر مبادئ الإنجيل إلى حدٍ ما، ومعرَّض أيضًا أن يجرفه تيار الرياء ( غل 2: 13 )

 الذي يعتبره الناس في أوساط كثيرة مهارة وحذقًا. لذلك يجب أن نكون دائمًا يقظين لكي نثبت على المبادئ المسيحية كما هي موضحة في كلمة الله.

إن المؤمن له طرق ومقاييس خاصة للحياة كشخص سماوي سائح وغريب، فمهما فعل الآخرون يجب أن يسلك المؤمن كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعي بها. 

لقد تركنا الله هنا لنحيا حياة تعكس على الآخرين بركة النور والقداسة التي تميز المؤمنين بالمخلِّص الذي أتى من السماء وسيأتي ثانيةً. ليت الرب يدرب قلوبنا في هذا الأمر.

وبطريقة عملية أشير إلى أمثلة في الحياة يجب أن يتصرف فيها المسيحي على أساس المبادئ المسيحية
حتى ولو كان يخالف في ذلك الآراء الشائعة والعادات الجارية في المحيط الذي يعيش فيه، أقصد بذلك مثلاً: 
الزواج والموت. فلنحترس من اتباع العادات لمجرد كونها مُتَّبعة من القديم لأن كثيرًا من هذه العادات له أصل وثني.

ففي أمور الزواج يجب أن تسود البساطة والتقوى والفرح المقدس، وإرضاء الرب في تصرفاتنا، وعدم إحزان روحه القدوس. وفي الموت يُظهر المؤمنون أنهم يؤمنون بالقيامة حقًا وبأن المسيح قد انتصر على الموت، وعلى ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس.

 وبناء عليه يكون هناك حزن طبيعي، ولكن ليس كحزن الذين لا رجاء لهم، لأنه: «إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام، فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع، سيُحضرهم الله أيضًا معه» ( 1تس 4: 14 ).

وبالإجمال في كل المناسبات التي تتكون منها الحياة العادية يجب علينا أن نُظهر بتواضع الفارق الذي جعله المسيح بين مظاهر ومبادئ المؤمنين به وغيرهم،
 وبقدر ما نُظهر فضائل المسيح الذي نقلنا من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب في كل دوائر حياتنا وسلوكنا، في بيوتنا وفي أشغالنا، في أفراحنا وفي أحزاننا، بهذا القدر نؤثر في الآخرين تأثيرًا يقنعهم بأن المسيح حقًا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

*تقديس الكهنة




فتذبح الكبش وتأخذ من دمه وتجعل على شحمة أُذن هارون، وعلى شحم آذان بنيه اليُمنى، وعلى أباهم أيديهم اليُمنى، وعلى .. أرجلهم اليُمنى ( خر 29: 20 )

عند تقديس الكاهن، كان الدم يُوضع على شحمة أُذنه اليُمنى وعلى إبهام يده اليمنى وعلى إبهام رجله اليُمنى للدلالة على أنه تخصص بكُليته لخدمة المَقدِس بحسب إرادة الله ( خر 29: 20 ). 
وهكذا نحن عندما ندرك أننا قد افترزنا لله بواسطة دم المسيح وعطية الروح القدس، يقودنا هذا الإدراك للسير في الطريق المرضي لله، والانشغال في كل ما يُسرّ قلبه.

 ولا يمكننا أن نبتعد عن هذا الطريق ما دمنا واثقين من غفران خطايانا، وندخل إلى ما داخل الحجاب بفضل دم المسيح، وفاهمين قيمة ذلك الدم في تخصيصنا لله.

وكانت علامة الدم توضع على شحمة الأذن اليُمنى لأن الأُذن هي باب العقل وبريده، الذي يأتي إليه بالأخبار، وهو بمقتضاها يكوِّن حُكمه على الأشياء. ويوجد اتصال وثيق بين الأُذن واللسان في خدمة الكلمة، فالخادم الحقيقي يسمع أولاً ثم يتكلَّم، وهكذا كان الحال مع الخادم الكامل ربنا يسوع المسيح «أعطاني السيد الرب لسان المتعلمين لأعرف أن أُغيث المُعيي بكلمة. يوقظ كل صباح، يوقظ لي أُذنًا، لأسمع كالمتعلمين. السيد الرب فتح لي أُذنًا وأنا لم أُعاند» ( إش 50: 4 ، 5).

ونحن إن أعطينا آذاننا للخادعين والأشرار، فيا للخسارة التي لا تُقدَّر. إن الشيطان حصل على أُذن حواء أولاً، وعندئذٍ أخطأ قلبها ضد الله.

 ليته يكون في نفوسنا دائمًا الشعور بأن آذاننا لله وحده، حتى نرفع قلوبنا إليه من يوم إلى آخر، بل من ساعة إلى أخرى قائلين: ” تكلم يا رب لأن عبيدك سامعون“.

ثم إن وضع علامة الدم على إبهام اليد اليُمنى، يدل على افترازنا لخدمة الآخرين بحسب مشيئة الله، وعلى قدر ما يُعطينا من القوة والفرصة. لذلك يجب أن نلاحظ خدمتنا، فمهما يكون نوع الخدمة الموكولة إلينا من الله، علينا أن نلاحظه بخصوصها.

ووضع علامة الدم على إبهام الرِجل اليُمنى، يُشير إلى أننا تقدسنا بدم المسيح للسير في طريق الطاعة لإرادة الله كمَن ليسوا لأنفسهم، بل قد تخصصوا لله.
 لذلك يجب أن نعمل كل شيء باسم الرب يسوع ولمجد الله. فيا ليتنا نحفظ في قلوبنا دائمًا أننا قد تخصصنا بجملتنا لله بواسطة دم المسيح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2011)

*القداسة العملية وأهميتها




اتبعوا ... القداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب ( عب 12: 14 )

ما هي القداسة المُشار إليها هنا؟ 
للإجابة عن هذا السؤال علينا أن نتذكر أن العهد الجديد استخدم القداسة بالنسبة إلى المؤمنين بثلاثة طُرق مختلفة على الأقل.

أولاً: يصبح المؤمن صاحب مقام مقدس لحظة اهتدائه؛ فإنه يتم فصله لله من العالم ( 1كو 1: 2 ، 6: 11)، إنه باتحاده بالمسيح يتقدس إلى الأبد. وهذا ما قصده مارتن لوثر بقوله: إن قداستي هي في السماء. فالمسيح هو قداستنا من جهة مقامنا أمام الله.

ثم هناك القداسة العملية ( 1تس 4: 3 ، 5: 23). وهذا ما ينبغي أن نكون عليه يومياً. نحتاج إلى أن ننفصل عن كل أشكال الشر، وهذه القداسة يجب أن تكون تدريجية، بمعنى أن يجب أن ننمو أكثر فأكثر على شبه المسيح كل حين.

أخيراً، هناك القداسة الكاملة. وهذه تتم عندما يمضي المؤمن إلى السماء. عندئذ يتحرر من الخطية إلى الأبد ويتخلص من طبيعته الساقطة، وتمسي حالته متجانسة بالتمام مع مقامه.

والآن، أية قداسة علينا أن نتبع؟
 طبعاً، القداسة العملية هي المقصودة هنا. فنحن لا نسعى في أثر قداسة المقام لأنها تصبح لنا عند ولادتنا الجديدة. كما أننا لا نطلب القداسة الكاملة التي لن تكون من نصيبنا إلا عندما نعاين وجهه الجليل. 

أما القداسة العملية أو التدريجية، فهي أمر يتعلق بطاعتنا وبتجاوبنا. نحن نحتاج إلى اكتساب هذه القداسة باستمرار.

وكوننا نحتاج إلى اتباع القداسة، فهذا برهان على أننا لن نبلغ ذلك بشكل كامل في هذه الحياة.
لكن تبقى أمامنا صعوبة.
هل صحيح أننا لا نستطيع أن نرى الرب من دون قداسة عملية؟

 نعم هذا يصحّ ولكن لا يعني أننا إذ نعيش في حياة مقدسة نكسب حق رؤية الله. فيسوع المسيح وحده هو الذي يخولنا حق الدخول إلى السماء.
 إن مغزى هذه الآية هو أن القداسة العملية هي برهان على الحياة الجديدة في الداخل.

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2011)

*ما يُقدِّره الله ويمدحه




وتسربلوا بالتواضع، لأن الله يقاوم المستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة ( 1بط 5: 5 )

إن التواضع والخضوع والوداعة هذه كلها يقدِّرها الله ويمدحها كثيرًا. وهكذا سلك في الأرض ابنه الحبيب، وهكذا يجب أن يسلك أولاده الآن، لأننا مدعوون أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا نسلك نحن أيضًا.

 فهل آن لنا أن نقدِّر وأن نطلب التسربل بهذه الصفات، والتحلي بها، وأن نَدَع للروح القدس الفرصة لكي يُشكّلنا على صورة المسيح الإنسان السماوي الكامل؟

إن الله يكره الكبرياء وتعظيم الذات، وهو لا يطيق شيئًا من هذا في أولاده، وبكل تأكيد هو يقاوم السالكين بالكبرياء حتى يضعهم. إنه يقاوم أولئك الذين يملأهم الغرور والفخر، الذين يطلبون مجدًا من الناس وليس من الله.
 وداود يعبِّر عن حقيقة عظمى حين يقول: «خيرٌ لي أني تذللت لكي أتعلم فرائضك» ( مز 119: 71 ). وكل ابن لله لا شك أنه يرحب بكل ما يسمح به إلهه لأجل تذليله وإخضاعه.

 إننا نشكره ونحمد اسمه من أجل كل ما يضعنا في التراب أمامه. هكذا أذل الله إسرائيل «وتتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب إلهك هذه الأربعين سنة في القفر، لكي يُذلك ويجرِّبك ... فأذلك وأجاعك وأطعمك المَن ...» ( تث 8: 2 ، 3).

 لقد ذلل نبوخذنصَّر بسبب كبريائه؛ لقد وُضع جدًا، ولكن ذلك الملك اعترف بفضل يد الله الرحيمة وقال: «فالآن، أنا نبوخذنصَّر، أسبِّح وأُعظِّم ملك السماء، الذي كل أعماله حق وطُرقه عدل، ومَن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على أن يُذله» ( دا 4: 37 ). 
كانت هذه آخر كلمات نطق بها ذلك الملك العظيم (بحسب ما ورد في سفر دانيال). وهكذا يجب علينا أن نسلك بالتواضع أمام الرب، فنُظهر صفاته وفضائله، خصوصًا في الخدمة التي يعطينا كرأسنا المُمجَّد أن نؤديها له.

 يحق لنا أن نفعل الكل بكل تواضع، غير طالبين لأنفسنا مجدًا بل مُعطين إياه كل المجد. وفي هذا نجد الرب نفسه مثالاً لنا، إذ خدم على الأرض في غير تظاهر. ومسلَك كهذا وخدمة كهذه يقدِّرها الله كل التقدير. 
إنه يُسرّ بهذه الروح في السلوك والخدمة والتصرف لأنها تُبرز أمامه صورة ابنه المبارك. 
والتشبع بهذه الروح معناه الامتلاء بالقناعة وبالسلام في الداخل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أبريل 2011)

*آتي أيضًا




في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة .... آتي أيضًا وآخذكم إليَّ ( يو 14: 2 ، 3)

يساعدنا كثيرًا على التأمل في حقيقة مجيء الرب، أن نضع في بالنا القرينة المذكورة فيها تلك الحقيقة. 
فحينما نقرأ قول السيد في يوحنا14 «وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانًا آتي أيضًا» يجب أن نضع أنفسنا في مركز التلاميذ الذين كان يكلمهم. ويا لها من هزة عنيفة أصابتهم لمَّا سمعوا أن سيدهم مزمع أن يفارقهم!

فكيهود، تربوا على الآمال اليهودية، كان طبيعيًا أن ينتظروا الملكوت. فقد آمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيا، وتعلقت أفكارهم بمجد مُلكه ـ بل قد أراد بعض منهم أن يكون له مكان سامِ في الملكوت! 
ولكن ها هي آمالهم تتلاشى، لأن الرب مزمع أن يتركهم ويمضي إلى الأعالي. على أننا نحن نعرف أنه كان من الضروري جدًا أن يموت الرب لكي يصنع الكفارة، وإلا فليس في الإمكان أن يكون لنا نصيب معه في المجد.

وما أكثر لمعان محبة المسيح البادية في خلال هذا الجزء من إنجيل يوحنا. فقد حاول أن يصب زيت التعزية في قلوبهم الحزينة بالقول: «آتي أيضًا». 

لكن ليس ”ليُقيم الملكوت“، بل «لآخذكم إليَّ».

 هذا هو الوعد المبارك الذي ننتظر إتمامه. ويزيد في حلاوة وقيمة هذا الوعد، النغَمة الشخصية التي ترِّن في آذاننا بالاقتران مع «(أنا) أمضي»، «(أنا) آتي أيضًا»، «وآخذكم إليَّ (أنا)». ولأن الرب كان قد نطق بهذه الكلمات قبيل انطلاقه، فإنها ترِّن في آذاننا اليوم بقوة أكثر ونحن نتوقع لحظة مجيئه القريب جدًا.

وفي 2تيموثاوس4: 8 يتكلم الرسول عن «إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل وليس لي فقط، بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضًا». والقرينة هنا توضح ما قصده الرسول بهذه الكلمات، فهو يتكلم عن ظهور الرب في المجد حين يأتي مع قديسيه.

وهذا الوجه من حقيقة مجيء الرب هو أكثر الوجوه خطورة. فإنه حين يأتي لقديسيه سيختطف جميع المفديين لملاقاته في الهواء، إذ إن المسألة حينئذٍ مسألة نعمة خالصة. ولكن حين يأتي مع قديسيه، فذلك يعقب مجيئه لأجلهم، بعد أن يكونوا قد أُظهروا أمام كرسي المسيح ( 2كو 5: 10 ).

 هناك توزع المكافآت في الملكوت، وهناك ينكشف تاريخ حياتنا في حضرة الرب نفسه.
 إذًا فالظهور مرتبط بمسؤوليتنا لا بامتيازاتنا كمؤمنين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

*تعال واشرب





أيها العطاش جميعًا هلُموا إلى المياه، والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكُلُوا. هلُموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمرًا ولبنًا ( إش 55: 1 )

إذا أتيت وشربت من هذا الينبوع، كما يقول المسيح، فإنك لن تعطش مرة أخرى. لقد وعد بأن يطفئ ظمأك. يقول: «إن عطش أحدٌ فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب» ( يو 7: 37 ).

إني أشكر الله من أجل هذه الكلمات «إن عطش أحدٌ»، فهي ليست موجهة إلى جماعة معينة، ولا إلى الناس المحترمين، بل إلى الجميع.
 إن كل سكير وزانِ ولص ومعتد بذاته ومُلحد، الكل يدخلون ضمن كلمة «أحدٌ».

«إن عطشَ أحدٌ» .. ما أعظم تعطش هذه الدنيا لشيء مُشبع. ما الذي يملأ أماكن اللهو من مسارح وصالات للرقص والموسيقى ليلاً ونهارًا؟ 
ألا يملؤها الناس الذين يشعرون بالافتقار إلى شيء ليس لديهم. إن اللحظة التي فيها يعطي الإنسان ظهره لله يشعر بالعطش الشديد، وهذا العطش لا يهدأ حتى يرجع إلى «ينبوع المياه الحية». 

إن مَن يطلب الارتواء من مسرات العالم ينطبق عليه قول إرميا النبي بأنه قد ترك ينبوع المياه الحية لينقر لنفسه آبارًا «آبارًا مُشققة لا تضبط ماءً» ( إر 2: 13 ).

 يوجد عطش لا تستطيع هذه الدنيا أن تُطفئه على الإطلاق. كلما شربنا من مسرات العالم كلما ازددنا ظمأ. نطلب المزيد والمزيد من هذه المسرات، ولكن مهما أكثرنا من الشرب فإننا لا نشعر بالارتواء على الإطلاق، ولكن يوجد ينبوع مفتوح لا ينضب، ليتنا نسير نحوه ونشرب فنحيا.

هل أنت عطشان أيها القارئ؟ 
تعال واشرب من الينبوع الذي فُتح من جنب المسيح. عطشك يزول ولا تعود أيضًا تعطش فيما بعد. إن الماء الذي تشربه يصير «ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية» ( يو 4: 12 ). إن الماء يرتفع إلى مستواه الأصلي، ولأن هذا الماء قد نزل من عرش الله، لذلك فهو يحملنا إلى حضرة الله.

تعالوا أيها العطاش، انحنوا واشربوا واحيوا، الله يدعوكم فتعالوا.
 إن نهر نعمة الله المجانية لا يجف، لا يزال فائضًا الآن مع أن كل المؤمنين من ستة آلاف سنة قد شربوا منه.
 فهابيل وأخنوخ ونوح وإبراهيم وموسى وإيليا والرسل وباقي المؤمنين، الجميع شربوا منه وهم الآن في السماء حيث يرتوون في حضرة المسيح «لن يجوعوا ولن يعطشوا بعد». 

فتعال الآن أيها القارئ العزيز واشرب من نهر نعمة الله فتجد راحة أبدية وارتواءً أبديًا. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*يوناثان وحامل سلاحه




فقال يوناثان للغلام حامل سلاحه: تعال نعبر إلى صف هؤلاء الغلف، لعل الله يعمل معنا ( 1صم 14: 6 )

اقترح يوناثان على حامل سلاحه، وهو غلام مجهول الاسم، أن يصعدا إلى محلة الفلسطينيين. وكم كانت نبيلة إجابة الغلام: «اعمل كل ما بقلبك. تقدَّم. هأنذا معك حَسب قلبك». و«هل يسير إثنان معًا إن لم يتواعدا؟» ( عا 3: 3 ). هذا هو الإيمان الذي يستجيب للإيمان ويرقى به.
 ولكن الشجاعة لا تعني التهوُّر، رغم أنها كثيرًا ما تبدو كذلك. كان يوناثان حقيقةً يعمل مع الله ( 1صم 14: 45 )، 

ولكن كان عليه أن يتأكد أنه يسير في سبيل الله، لذلك وضع علامة لتحدث من الله نفسه ليتأكد من معيَّته، الأمر الذي حدث مع جدعون في يومه حيث تقوَّى إيمانه بعلامات متنوعة.
 كان يوناثان وحامل سلاحه مزمعين أن يُظهرا نفسيهما للفلسطينيين ليجذبا انتباههم، فإذا أثارهم ذلك لحد النزول إليهما كان عليهما أن يبقيا منتظرين هجوم الفلسطينيين. أما إذا دعاهما الفلسطينيون للصعود إليهما فليتقدما واثقين أن الله يقودهما إلى النُصرة.

ويُلاحظ أن يوناثان لم يضع خطة للتقهقر. ويبدو أنه لم يكن يفكر سوى في النُصرة. كانت المسألة ببساطة؛ مَنْ سيهجم أولاً؟
 وللإيمان سلاحه في كِلتا اليدين اليُمنى واليُسرى، فهناك: الدرع، والترس، والخوذة، ولكن لا توجد قطعة في سلاح الله الكامل تحمي الظهر. لا مكان للجُبن الذي يهرب بعيدًا. كان يوناثان مزمعًا أن يتقدم أو يثبت في مكانه، لن يتقهقر، ولا نحن بنعمة الله.

وكم هي رائعة استجابة الله للإيمان الواثق فيه بهذه الجرأة. فالاثنان أظهرا نفسيهما لأعدائهما ودُعيا للصعود إليهم. ولنا أن نتخيَّل الابتسامة الصفراء التي ارتسمت على شفاه الفلسطينيين. ولا بد أنهم قالوا بازدراء: «هوذا العبرانيون خارجون من الثقوب التي اختبأوا فيها» (ع11).

 يا له من عار، أيها الأحباء، يلصق بنا عندما نخاف أن نقول إننا للرب ثم نختبئ في الجحور الخفية، عندما نخاف أن نُعلِم جيراننا أننا للمسيح، وأن كلمة الله هي مُرشدنا الكافي والكُفء، وأننا نحرص على طاعتها.
 ألا يتجنب هذا العار السواد الأعظم من شعب الرب في وقتنا الحالي، حتى إن أقرب المقرَّبين من المتعاملين معهم لا يتوقعون أنهم حقيقةً خاصة المسيح؟ 
بالطبع يوجد نوع من الرقي الأدبي في السلوك بالاستقامة إلى حد ما لا يُخفي على عين الناظر، ولكن حتى غير المؤمنين يمكنهم تقليد ذلك.
 ولكن أين ذلك من الاعتراف الجريء بربوبية المسيح علينا؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*المؤمن قد يشرد لكنه لا يرتد




يَرُّد نفسي. يهديني إلى سُبُل البر
 من أجل اسمه ( مز 23: 3 )

إن القديس على الأرض ليس هو شخصًا معصومًا من الخطية، ومن الجانب الآخر لا يمكن للخطية أن تتسلَّط عليه.
وحسنٌ أن ندرك أنه بالنسبة للمؤمن، هناك أشياء يمكن أن تحدث معه، وعلينا أن نعرفها لكي نتحذّر منها ونتجنبها، وهناك أشياء لا يمكن مُطلقًا أن تحدث معه، وعلينا أن نعرفها، لكي نتشجع في رحلتنا ونتعزَّى ونشكر.

فبالنسبة لاتجاه المؤمن، ممكن للمؤمن أن يشرد بعيدًا، ولكن يستحيل عليه أن يرتد. 
وفي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، حين تحدَّث الرسول عن الارتداد، فإنه قال: «إن ارتد (أحد) لا تُسرّ به نفسي»، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «وأما نحن (أي المؤمنون الحقيقيون) فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك، بل من الإيمان لاقتناء النفس» ( عب 10: 38 ، 39).

 والمؤمن في هذا يُشبه الخروف، إذ يمكن أن يشرد، وممكن أن يضل بعيدًا عن راعيه، لكن لأن راعيه راعٍ عظيم، يستحيل أن يُفقد منه أحد خرافه ( يو 10: 27 - 30).

وهناك في العهد القديم حادثة توضح هذه الحقيقة، وهي حادثة نُعمي امرأة أليمالك التي ذهبت مع رجلها إلى بلاد موآب، وتأدبت هناك نتيجة تركها للرب ولأرض الرب، وعند عودتها فإنها قالت: «إني ذهبت ممتلئة وأرجعني الرب فارغة» ( را 1: 21 ).
 يقينًا كانت نُعمي تُركِّز على كلمتي «ممتلئة» و«فارغة»، أما أنا فيطيب لي أن أُركِّز على كلمتي: «إني ذهبت .. وأرجعني الرب». بمعنى أنها ذهبت بإرادتها العاصية، لكن الذي أرجعها الرب بنعمته الوافرة. 

والفكرة عينها نجدها في مزمور119، حيث يقول المرنم في آخر آية: «ضللت، كشاةٍ ضالة»، ثم يضيف قائلاً: «اطلب عبدك» ( مز 119: 176 )، وكأنه يقول: ”أنا أعرف أن أضل، ولكني لا أعرف كيف أرجع، عليَّ أن أثق في صلاحك من نحوي، فاطلب عبدك“.
 ولقد قال داود عن الرب راعيه: «يرُدُّ نفسي. يهديني إلى سُبُل البر من أجل اسمِهِ» ( مز 23: 3 ).

إذًا فالمؤمن قد يترك الطريق الصحيح، بل قد يسير زمنًا في الاتجاه المضاد، وعندما يُدرك ذلك، لا بد أن يتأسف على ما ضاع من وقت وجهد في الطريق الذي أخذه بعيدًا عن الهدف، لكنه لن يكتفي بالأسف، بل من أول فتحة تمكنه من الدوران للخلف، سيصحح مساره، متحولاً عن المَسَار الخطأ.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

*الصلاة دائمًا




.. مواظبين على الصلاة ( رو 12: 12 )
شيئان ضروريان لطبيعتنا الجديدة ولبقائها في حالة انتعاش دائمًا: وهما قراءة الكلمة والصلاة. لا يمكننا أن نهمل أحدهما إذا كنا نرغب أن تكون قلوبنا بل حياتنا هي صدى لنعمة الله المُعطاة لنا.

فإذا أهملنا قراءة الكلمة فهناك الخطر على صلاتنا بأن تصبح مجرد رغبات جسدية بدلاً من عمل الروح القدس الذي «بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع في القديسين». فنحتاج أن تكون طلباتنا لنوال البركة الروحية في جو كلمة الله، وبرفقة الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وبقوة الروح القدس.

ومن الناحية الأخرى يوجد خطر عكس هذا هو أن القراءة بدون صلاة تُفضي إلى ملء الذهن بالمعرفة العقلية التي تؤدي إلى حالة برود وعدم إثمار روحي وتصبح بلا قوة، بل تظهر فيها روح الكبرياء.

فلا يوجد شيء يضعف الحياة الروحية أكثر من أن يكون العقل مشغولاً بالحق المقدس بينما القلب والضمير يبقيان غريبين عن قوته. لا يمكن أن يكون هناك سبب لانحطاط الحالة الروحية أكثر من إهمال الصلاة.

دعنا نقتدي بالمسيح مثالنا وشعارنا. لقد بدأ واستمر وأنهى كرازته بالصلاة:
 فنقرأ عنه في الأناجيل أنه صلى عند معموديته، وكان يعتزل ويصلي في البراري، وكان يقضي الليل كله في الصلاة، وكان يصلي منفردًا، وأخذ بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وصعد إلى جبل ليصلي، وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى، وكان يصلي بلجاجة. وفي نهاية أيامه العجيبة على الأرض، وفي وسط نضاله على الصليب كان يصلي لأجل أعدائه!!

ثم فكِّر في بولس الذي حثَّنا على أن نتمثل به، كما كان هو متمثلاً بالمسيح. دعنا نفكر في أعماله الشاقة المتعلقة بالتبشير بالكلمة وفي الوقت نفسه ـ بقدر ما سمحت له الظروف ـ كان يتابع عمله كصانع خيام. عندئذٍ نتعجب! كيف كان يجد الوقت للصلاة؟ لكننا نقرأ عنه أنه كان «يصلي بلا انقطاع».

وبدون شك سوف نرى في المجد أن كل بركة للقديسين وخلاص للخطاة كان مسبوقًا بصلاة حارة مؤثرة من أُناس كان جهادهم في السماء أكثر من الأرض ـ رجال ونساء مثل أبفراس ( كو 4: 12 ).

ليتك أيها القارئ العزيز تغتنم كل فرصة للصلاة، وسوف تتمتع بنتائجها المباركة.
*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه جميلة جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه جميلة جدااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

*محبة غير متغيرة





 أما يسوع .. وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت .. إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى ( يو 13: 1 )

إن محبة الرب لا يمكن أن يعتريها أي تبديل مهما تغيَّرت الأحوال وتبدلت الظروف.
 إن الرب ـ تبارك اسمه ـ في أحلك ظروف حياته، وهو عالم بكل ما سيأتي عليه من دينونة مُرعبة ستقع عليه من يد الله، ومن فعل خسيس من تلميذ خائن، ومن نُكران مُخجل من تلميذ واثق في ذاته، ومن هروب مُخزي من كل تلاميذه، وهو يعلم بكل هذا، لم تفتر محبته، بل لم تتغير محبته لخاصته قيد شعرة.

نعم لم تتغير محبته لخاصته رغم الظروف العصيبة المزمعة أن تعصف به. فمَن ذا الذي يستطيع أن يعي هول الدينونة التي كانت ستنصب على رأسه الجليل، عندما تم القول: «استيقظ يا سيف على راعيَّ، وعلى رجل رفقتي، يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم، وأرُّد يدي على الصغار» ( زك 13: 7 ).

ومَنْ ذا الذي يستطيع أن يدرك ما سيلحَق بمشاعره الرقيقة من أذى إزاء فعل خسيس ودنيء من ذلك الذي أشار الرب إليه في قوله بروح النبوة: «رجل سلامتي، ... آكِل خبزي، رَفع عليَّ عقبه!» ( مز 41: 9 ).

ومَنْ يستطيع أن يدرك تلك اللطخة السوداء التي صبغها ذلك التلميذ العاثر، عندما أعلن بلعنٍ وحلفٍ أنه لا يعرف هذا الرجل، وهو بذلك حقق كلمات الرب الأسيفة عنه: «إنك في هذه الليلة قبل أن يصيح ديكٌ تُنكرني ثلاث مراتٍ» ( مت 26: 34 ).

ومَن يستطيع أن يدرك كَمّ الألم الذي سيعانيه عندما يتخلى عنه الكل ويلوذوا جميعًا بالفرار ( مت 26: 56 )، ليصبح هو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ « الحمامة البكماء بين الغرباء» (عنوان مزمور56)، و«كعصفورٍ منفردٍ على السطح» ( مز 102: 7 ).

نعم إنه كان يعلم بكل ما سيأتي عليه، ومع ذلك محبته لم تتغير ولم تفتر على الإطلاق. إذ نجده ـ رغم السحب الكثيفة الداكنة التي أحاطت به ـ يحرص جدًا على سلامة وأمن تلاميذه، فنسمعه يقول للذين جاءوا للقبض عليه: «فإن كنتم تطلبونني فدعوا هؤلاء يذهبون!» ( يو 18: 4 ، 8).

 يا لروعة محبته غير المتغيرة لتلاميذه! ويا لجمال محبته نحو خاصته!
فلا يوجد شيء أيًا كان يمكنه أن يحول دون سريان تلك المحبة الفائضة من نحو مَنْ خصَّهم بعنايته ورعايته واهتمامه.
 لقد أحب ويحب وسيحب خاصته الذين في العالم إلى المنتهى.

 فما أعجب هذه المحبة حقًا!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أبريل 2011)

*الحصادون وخدمتهم




عيناكِ على الحقل الذي يحصدون واذهبي وراءهم ... وإذا عطشتِ فاذهبي إلى الآنية واشربي مما استقاه الغلمان ( را 2: 9 )

كان للحصادين خدمتهم بالارتباط مع راعوث ( را 2: 4 - 7؛ 9؛ 21). 

لقد كانوا عبيد بوعز ويمثلون أمامنا بصورة حية الصفات التي تميز عبيد الرب الذين كرَّسوا أنفسهم لخدمة شعب الرب.

والضرورة الأولى لكل خادم للرب هو معية الرب، ولذلك نجد بوعز يرسل تحياته للحصادين برغبة جميلة «الرب معكم» (ع4).

وثانيًا: لكي تتحقق خدمة بوعز بصورة فعالة، يجب أن يتوفر الخضوع للعبد الموكَّل على الحصادين. إننا لا نحتاج فقط إلى الرب ليكون معنا، بل أيضًا إلى قيادة الروح القدس (ع5).

وثالثًا: فإن الحصادين يذهبون أمامها، أما راعوث فتتبعهم، وأمكنها أن تقول: «دعوني ألتقط وأجمع بين الحُزم وراء الحصادين». والكتاب يعترف بهؤلاء الذين يقودون شعب الله روحيًا، الذين يتكلمون لنا بكلمة الله، وعلينا أن نتبع إيمانهم. ولمثل هؤلاء نطيع ونخضع لأنهم يسهرون لأجل نفوسنا ( عب 13: 7 ، 17).

ورابعًا: فهؤلاء الغلمان يستقون من الآبار. إنه امتياز لراعوث أن تشرب الماء، ولكنها مسؤولية الغلمان أن يستقوا الماء من مصادره. لم يُدعَ الجميع إلى ذلك، وليس للكل هذه الكفاءة أن يستقوا المياه من آبار الله العميقة، ولكن الكل يمكنهم أن يشربوا من الماء عندما يوضع في الآنية المناسبة لهم. فالماء الذي في البئر لا يستطيع أن يصل إليه الجميع، أما الماء الذي في الآنية فهو في إمكان الكل.

 ولذلك كانت الكلمة إلى راعوث «وإذا عطشتِ فاذهبي إلى الآنية واشربي مما استقاه الغلمان». قيل لتيموثاوس: «اهتم بهذا» (أي ردده متأملاً)، «كن فيه» (بكل طاقتك) وبالتأكيد فإن هذا معناه استقاء الماء من البئر، أما «لكي يكون تقدمك ظاهرًا في كل شيء» فهذا معناه أن يكون الماء في الآنية ميسورًا للجميع (1تي4).

خامسًا: ولكي يكون الحصادون في تمام المناسبة مع خدمتهم، عليهم أن يأخذوا توجيهات خاصة من سيدهم «فأمر بوعز غلمانه قائلاً: دعوها تلتقط بين الحُزم أيضًا ولا تُؤذوها. وانسلوا أيضًا لها من الشمائل، ودعوها تلتقط، ولا تنتهروها» (ع15، 16).

واحتياجات الأفراد الخاصة تستدعي توجيهات خاصة من الرب. فكم يجب أن يكون العبد قريبًا من السيد، ففي خدمته عليه أن يعرف كيف ينسل ويملأ قبضة يديه لاحتياجات النفوس الخاصة دون ”تعيير“، وبدون ”انتهار“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*صخرة نجاتنا





فرجع شاول عن اتباع داود، وذهب للقاء الفلسطينيين، لذلك دُعِيَ ذلك الموضع صخرة الزَّلقَات ( 1صم 23: 28 )

كان شاول يطارد داود، وقد اقترب إليه جدًا حتى كأنه اقتنص فريسته في هذه المرة، إذ مكتوب «وكان شاول ورجاله يُحاوطون داود ورجاله لكي يأخذوهم» ( 1صم 23: 26 )، ولكن بغتةً ظهر رسول قائلاً لشاول: «أسرع واذهب لأن الفلسطينيين قد اقتحموا الأرض» (ع27)، فذهب شاول ونجا داود من موقف من أعظم مواقفه خطرًا.
 وبذلك تحوَّل مكان الخطر هذا إلى مكان تذكاري لخلاص الله، إذ إن المؤمن يرى في كل هذه الأمور تداخل الله العجيب لنجاة داود.

 ألا توجد مواضع كثيرة في اختبارنا اليومي تستحق أن نكتب عليها بحق كما كتب أولئك العبرانيون تلك الكلمة العجيبة «صخرة الزلقات (أي صخرة النجاة)»؟ 

إن الله لم يكن مُخلِّصًا لداود في هذه الحادثة أكثر من كونه مخلِّصًا لعبيده الذين يتكلون عليه في هذه الأيام. ولنتذكر على الدوام تلك الكلمات التي فاه بها ربنا يسوع المسيح «حتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها مُحصاةٌ» ( مت 10: 30 ).

وكما أن الله موجود لحماية شعبه، هكذا هو موجود لسد أعوازهم أيضًا، فنقرأ عن تلاميذ الرب يسوع أنهم مرة «فكَّروا في أنفسهم قائلين إننا لم نأخذ خبزًا. فعلم يسوع وقال لهم: لماذا تفكرون في أنفسكم يا قليلي الإيمان أنكم لم تأخذوا خبزًا؟ أ حتى الآن لا تفهمون؟ ولا تذكرون ...؟» ( مت 16: 7 - 9). 

فالرب يسوع كان قد صنع معجزتين أظهر في كل منهما كيف أنه كان في استطاعته أن يُشبع الجياع بالخبز في أمكنة لا خبز فيها بالمرة، أوَلم ينتظر من التلاميذ أن يتعلموا من تلك المعجزات أنه كان فيه الكفاية لجميع الطوارئ؟

 إنه الخالق لكل شيء ويطلب منا أن نثق فيه عندما تكون أيدينا خالية من الخبز، وأن لا تغلبنا الشدائد المُشابهة لتلك التي نقرأ عنها الآن، والتي حارَ أزاءها التلاميذ. إنه يريدنا أن ”نفهم“ وأن ”نتذكَّر“ على الدوام أنه وإن كان الإنسان يظن أن في استطاعته أن يهيئ مائدة في أرض الخبز والشبع، فالله يستطيع أن يرتب «مائدة في البرية» ( مز 78: 19 ). 
وإن ظهرت لنا حاجات نظن أنها ليست مُجابة، وشدائد نظن أنها ليست منفرجة، فلنتأكد أن هذا ليس لأن الله عاجز عن القيام بهذه الأمور إذا أراد.
 قال الرب يسوع مرة لتلاميذه في ظرف كهذا «يا قليلي الإيمان» وهو الآن يقول لكل واحد منا:
 «كونوا مُكتفين بما عندكم، لأنه قال: لا أُهملك ولا أتركك» ( عب 13: 5 ، 6).
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*



			إنه الخالق لكل شيء ويطلب منا أن نثق فيه عندما تكون أيدينا خالية من الخبز، وأن لا تغلبنا الشدائد المُشابهة لتلك التي نقرأ عنها الآن، والتي حارَ أزاءها التلاميذ. إنه يريدنا أن ”نفهم“ وأن ”نتذكَّر“ على الدوام أنه وإن كان الإنسان يظن أن في استطاعته أن يهيئ مائدة في أرض الخبز والشبع، فالله يستطيع أن يرتب «مائدة في البرية» ( مز 78: 19 ).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جمييل قووى الكلام دة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يعوض محبتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> جمييل قووى الكلام دة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يعوض محبتك​*


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى...
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

*الله مُبرّرنا




طوبى للذي غُفر إثمه وسُترت خطيته. طوبى لرجلٍ لا يحسب له الرب خطية، ولا في روحه غش ( مز 32: 1 ، 2)

يا له من تطويب في محله! الإثم مغفور والخطية مستورة! إن في أعماق ذهن الإنسان حاسة دينية تُنبئه بأنه لا بد أن يقابل الله كديان، ولا بد له أن يبحث عن طريقة ما يُرضي بها مطاليب ذلك الديان العادل الذي سيحاسبه على جميع خطاياه حسابًا عسيرًا.
 وقد قال واحد وهو يحتضر عندما قيل له إنه على أبواب الأبدية: ”كيف يمكنني أن أقف أمام الديان بجميع خطاياي عليَّ؟“ يا له من تصريح مُرعب! وبالحقيقة كل واحد يقابل الله كديان، فهو لا محالة هالك «لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك، فإنه لن يتبرر قدامك حي» ( مز 143: 2 ).

 وكل شخص يتطلع إلى الله كديان لا بد أن يمتلئ بالرعب، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يُجيبه عن واحد من ألف «بِمَ أتقدم إلى الرب، وأنحني للإله العلي؟ هل أتقدم بمحرقات، بعجولٍ أبناء سنةٍ؟ هل يُسرُّ الرب بألوف الكباش، بربوات أنهار زيتٍ؟ 
هل أُعطي بكري عن معصيتي، ثمرة جسدي عن خطية نفسي؟» ( مي 6: 6 ، 7).

ولكن شكرًا لله لأنه متسربل بصفة أخرى في الوقت الحاضر، فهو «المُبرِّر»، المُبرِّر لأولئك الذين لا يستطيعون أن يقابلوه كالديان. والله لا بد أن يكون بارًا في كل مظهر يظهر فيه. فهو ديان بار، ومُبرِّر بار، ولكنه يُظهر نفسه الآن في السنة المقبولة ويوم الخلاص كالإله البار المخلِّص.

 يا لها من صفة جميلة! ويا له من انتصار عظيم للمحبة الفدائية! ويا له من جواب مُفحم لإبليس! ويا له من بلسان ناجع للضمير المُتعب والقلب المكسور! ”الله المُخلِّص“ هو عين ما يحتاج إليه الخاطئ الهالك.

فإذا كان الله مُخلِّصًا، فهو عين ما أحتاج إليه كهالك، وإذا كان مُبررًا فهو عين ما أحتاج إليه كمذنب، إذ لا يحتاج إلى الله المخلِّص إلا الخاطئ الهالك، ولا يحتاج إلى الله المُبرر إلا الخاطئ المُذنب. هذا هو الأساس البسيط للخلاص والتبرير، فالله يعلن نفسه كمُخلِّص، والخاطئ ـ متى آمن ـ يسير في نور هذا الإعلان فيتبرر.
 فالخاطئ يخلص ويتبرَّر على قياس إعلان الله لذاته، ولا يوجد أثبت ولا أمتن من ذلك الأساس. فمَن يمس خلاص وتبرير المؤمن إنما يتعرض لصدق إعلان الله عن نفسه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2011)

*يهوذا الخائن




أنا أعلم الذين اخترتهم. لكن ليتم الكتاب: الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع عليَّ عقبه ( يو 13: 18 )

لقد كان يهوذا واحدًا من الاثني عشر تلميذًا الذين اختارهم الرب ( يو 6: 70 ، 71). 
ولأنه كان واحدًا من تلاميذ الرب، فقد كان يدخل ويخرج معه، وكان يأكل ويشرب معه، وقريبًا منه ـ يجلس ويرى ويسمع ويراقب. 

نعم.. لقد كان يهوذا واحدًا من تلاميذ الرب. لكنه أبدًا لم يكن من خاصته.

وفي محبته الكاملة احتمل الرب يهوذا رغم أن كل ما اختلج بقلبه ودار، كان مكشوفًا وعريانًا لعيني ذاك الذي يرى في النور كما في الظلام.
 يهوذا خائن .. وأي خائن!! ومع ذلك، فالسيد الرب لم يُوبخه أو يؤنبه علانية ولو لمرة واحدة، ولم يفضح أمره علانية ولو لمرة واحدة.
 لقد كشف السيد عن اسمه فقط للتلميذ الذي كان يسند رأسه على صدره. لم يدرِ أحد وقتئذ بالخائن يهوذا غير يوحنا الحبيب ( يو 13: 38 ).

ويُردد ـ تبارك اسمه ـ بعض ما جاء في مزمور41 فيقول: 

«الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع عليَّ عقبه». 

أ هي كلمات عتاب؟! أ هي كلمات قلب مجروح يعتصر حزنًا؟! أ هي رسالة شخصية ليهوذا، يلفت فيها الرب انتباهه لتلك المحبة التي احتملته دائمًا بلا كلل، ورغم علمه السابق بكل ما هو قادم عليه من غدر وخيانة؟!
 أما يهوذا فضميره لم يتحرك قيد أنملة. لقد تجرَّد من كل إحساس وعاطفة. القلب تحجّر وقرر أن يخون، وسيسير في التنفيذ حتى النهاية. مجرم مع سبق الإصرار. بل سنراه يستعجل ويتحيَّن الفرصة التي يسلِّم فيها البار!

ثم غمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا. ولما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت. خرج وأعطى ظهره للرب. خرج وأعطى القفا لمحبة الله التي ظهرت في المسيح! خرج وكان الوقت ليلاً ... في الظلام خرج، وفي الظلمة الأبدية استقر به المقام.

ومع ذلك، فيا له من حُب!
 عداوة يهوذا وكراهيته لم تنالا من هذه المحبة. لقد احتملت محبة الرب هذا الخائن من البداية حتى نهاية المشوار، بكل لطف ووداعة ورفق وصبر وطول أناة!

والذي قدَّم نفسه كالمثال الحلو الكامل الصفات في كل شيء، يعطي وصية جديدة لخاصته وأحبائه، فيقول: «كما أحببتكم أنا تحبون أنتم أيضًا بعضكم بعضًا» ( يو 13: 34 ). نعم .. لقد ترك لنا مثالاً لكي نتبع خطواته!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2011)

*توقيتات السماءالحاسمة!






أنا الرب في وقتهِ أُسرع به ( إش 60: 22 )
من الجميل والمعزي لنفوسنا أن نتذكَّر على الدوام أن إلهنا هو صاحب التوقيتات الحاسمة، فذاك الذي «حتم بالأوقات المُعيَّنة» ( أع 17: 26 ) يتدخل دائماً في اللحظة المناسبة.

ففي السنة الحاسمة تدخل في حياة خليله إبراهيم ليهَبه «إسحاق» ابن الموعد ( تك 18: 9 -15).

وفي الشهر المناسب تدخل ليفتح الباب أمام نحميا ورفاقه لبناء سور أورشليم وأبوابها ( نح 1: 21 ).

وفي الأسبوع الملائم أوصل الجواب لنبيه المحبوب دانيال من جهة أمور شعبه ( دا 10: 2 ، 3، 12-14).

وفي اليوم المُحدد أسرعوا بيوسف ليخرج من السجن إلى العرش مباشرة ( تك 41: 14 -37).

وفي الليلة الأخيرة قُبيل تنفيذ العدو لمخططاته الشريرة بساعات، تدخل ليطير نوم الملك (أس6) ولتتحول كل مخططات هامان الرديء ضررًا لنفسه وبركة لشعب الله.

وفي الساعة الفاصلة جاء الرب ماشيًا على الماء في الهزيع الرابع لنجدة تلاميذه المعذبين في السفينة ( مت 14: 22 -36).

وفي الدقيقة المُلائمة تدخل المسيح لينقذ عُرس قانا الجليل، ويمنح المدعوين الخمر الجيدة في الآخر ( يو 2: 1 -11).

وفي اللحظة الحاسمة تحوَّل الرب إلى رئيس المجمع «يايرس» بعد أن بلَغه خبر موت ابنته، ليمنحه الرجاء على الفور «لا تخف آمن فقط فهي تُشفى» وقد حدث ( لو 8: 49 ، 50).

وتجلّ الأمثلة عن الحصر في الوحي المقدس، أو في تاريخ القديسين على مرّ العصور، وفي حياة كل منا لتؤكد هذه الحقيقة الساطعة:
 أن إلهنا يحتفظ لنفسه دائماً بالتوقيت الحاسم ليتدخل فيه درءًا لخطر، أو منعًا لكارثة، أو منحًا لعطية، أو تفعيلاً لبركة في حياة أحبائه، سواء كانوا سبق وأن طلبوا ذلك منه قبلها بوقت طويل أو قصير، أو لم يطلبوا!
 ويكون توقيته صحيحًا دائمًا، حتى إنه ما كان يصلح أن يُقدَّم هذا التوقيت أو أن يتأخر! فما أروعه! 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

*الدفن والقيامة





جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين، لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع ... تعرّفني سبيل الحياة. أمامك شبع سرور. في يمينك نعم إلى الأبد ( مز 16: 8 -11)

يقتبس الرسول بطرس في أعمال2: 25-28 الأقوال الواردة في مزمور16: 8-11، ويوضح كيف أنها لا تنطبق إلا على الرب يسوع، الذي أقامه الله من الأموات. ويكرر الرسول بولس الأمر ذاته في أعمال13: 35 مقتبساً الآية 10 من مزمور 16، موضحاً أنها لا تنطبق على داود، الذي رقد ودُفن ورأى جسده فساداً، بل على ابن داود.

وقيامة المسيح هي الفكر البارز في هذا الاقتباس. وتبرز أهمية هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية مما يلي:

أولاً: بينما لم يُشِر إلى ميلاد المسيح سوى إنجيلين فقط هما متى ولوقا، فإن موت المسيح وقيامته أخذا مكاناً بارزاً في كل الأناجيل الأربعة.

ثانياً: حقيقة القيامة كانت الموضوع الرئيسي للشهادة في سفر الأعمال. ولقد أُشير إليها في هذا السفر 22 مرة.

ثالثاً: في 1كورنثوس15 ذكر الرسول بولس سبعة ويلات رهيبة كانت تحدث لو لم يكن المسيح قد قام.

رابعاً: ذُكرت هذه الحقيقة في العهد الجديد ما لا يقل عن 104 مرة، وربما لا توجد حقيقة تؤكدها أسفار العهد الجديد مثل هذه، فالقيامة هي حجر الأساس في الإيمان المسيحي.

وخُلاصة الإنجيل هي أربعة أمور مهمة: "أن المسيح مات ... وأنه دُفن .. وأنه قام ..
 وأنه ظهر" ( 1كو 15: 3 -5). 

هذه الأمور ليست إعلانات جديدة، بل هي "حسب الكتب"، إذ توجد نبوات عديدة في الكتاب المقدس عن موته ودفنه وقيامته ... وعندما نؤمن بمولد المسيح العذراوي، وحياته الخالية من الخطية، وموته الكفاري الاختياري، تُصبح القيامة أمراً حتمياً مُكملاً لتلك السلسلة العجيبة. 
فكيف يمكن لحياة قدوسة كهذه أن تنتهي بمثل هذا الموت المُخزي؟ لهذا قال الرسول بطرس، بعد الإشارة إلى جمال وكمال حياته: "صلبتموه وقتلتموه، الذي أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت، إذ لم يكن ممكناً أن يُمسك منه".
 كل ما عملوه هم بأياديهم الآثمة، أبطله الله بيده القادرة. وإن كان الختم الذي وضعوه على الحجر الذي فوق القبر أزاله ملاك السماء، إلا أن قتلهم لابن الله أبطله إله السماء.*​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2011)

أنا الرب في وقتهِ أُسرع به ( إش 60: 22 )
من الجميل والمعزي لنفوسنا أن نتذكَّر على الدوام أن إلهنا هو صاحب التوقيتات الحاسمة، فذاك الذي «حتم بالأوقات المُعيَّنة» ( أع 17: 26 ) يتدخل دائماً في اللحظة المناسبة.

_جميلة ديه قوووى
ميرسى لحضرتك
كلام روعة بجد 
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

dodoz قال:


> أنا الرب في وقتهِ أُسرع به ( إش 60: 22 )
> من الجميل والمعزي لنفوسنا أن نتذكَّر على الدوام أن إلهنا هو صاحب التوقيتات الحاسمة، فذاك الذي «حتم بالأوقات المُعيَّنة» ( أع 17: 26 ) يتدخل دائماً في اللحظة المناسبة.
> 
> _جميلة ديه قوووى
> ...


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى...
ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2011)

*لم يقدر أن يخلِّص نفسه!





خلَّص آخرين وأما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلِّصها! ( مت 27: 42 )
«خلَّص آخرين»، أجَلْ. لقد كانوا يعرفون أعمال قوته، فلقد طهَّر البُرص، وأخرج الشياطين، وأقام الموتى، ولكنهم ظنوا أنه أصبح على الصليب متروكًا، وأن قوته فارقته «أمّا نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلِّصها!».
 لقد كان هذا تزييفًا للحق، فقد كان هو الله القدير، خالق وحامل كل الأشياء، لا يوجد أمامه شيء مستحيل، ولا تنطبق عليه عبارة «ما يقدر»، إذ إن كلمة واحدة منه كان يمكن أن تبيدهم. وإذا كان إيليا قد استطاع أن يجلب نارًا من السماء على أعدائه، أَ لم يكن رب إيليا قادرًا؟
 ولكنهم كانوا عميانًا فلم يروا مجده، ولم يكونوا يعرفون مَنْ هو الرب الذي افتقد شعبه، مع أنهم كان يجب أن يعلموا هذا من أعماله وكلماته، لو كانت لهم العيون التي ترى والآذان التي تسمع.

 إنه جهل آثم مُذنب!

ولكن أيها القارئ العزيز، هذه العبارة صحيحة بمعنى ما «أما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلِّصها!»، لقد أتى إلى العالم ليخلِّص الخطاة وليُبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه، ولكي يعمل هذا كان لا بد أن يتألم ويموت. لا شيء آخر كان يمكن أن يحقق هذا. إنها أكذوبة الشيطان التي تقول إن مجرد التجسد كافٍ لفداء الإنسانية الساقطة وإقامتها. 

ولكن الحق هو أنه كان لا بد أن يُراق الدم؛ دمه الكريم، وإلا فلن يتم التكفير وتحصل المغفرة. فلو كان الفادي قد خلَّص نفسه، لأصبح مستحيلاً على البشرية أن تخلص من العذاب الأبدي. ولكن المحبة قادته أن يبذل نفسه، ويشرب الكأس المُرعبة، ويحتمل الآلام الرهيبة، فاكتفت العدالة الإلهية وتمجد الله، وأصبح الخلاص الآن مُقدمًا للجميع مجانًا، وأصبحت الرحمة تفيض في إعلان السلام وتقديم الغفران.

لقد «خلَّص آخرين» .. تشهد بهذا المجدلية، واللّص على الصليب، وشاول الطرسوسي، والملايين من البشر، وها هو نفس المخلِّص يقدم نفسه لك، فهل تثق فيه؟ 
الرب يسأل عنك الآن فلا تتحول عنه. 
إنه المخلِّص الذي مات وقام وهو عن يمين الله، ومَن يُقبِل إليه لا يُخرجه خارجًا. إنه لا يهمل أحدًا، ولا يزدري بأحد. لقد خلَّص آخرين وهو مستعد ويرغب في خلاصك أنت. 
آمن به بكل قلبك فتخلُص. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2011)

*القيامة والحياة  




أنا هو القيامة والحياة. مَنْ آمن بي ولو ماتَ فسيحيا، وكلُّ مَن كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد ( يو 11: 25 ، 26)



عبارة «أنا هو .. الحياة» تعني ليس فقط أن الرب يسوع هو مانح الحياة، ولكن، كما شهد عنه يوحنا الحبيب: «فيهِ كانت الحياة» ( يو 1: 4 ). 

وعبارة «أنا هو القيامة» تعني أنه قادر على إقامة البشر من الأموات. والمسيح لم يُصلِ إلى الآب لكي يُقيم مَنْ أقامهم، نظير إيليا أو أليشع أنبياء الله في العهد القديم. ففي قصة لعازر «صرخ (المسيح) بصوتٍ عظيم: لعازر، هلُمّ خارجًا! فخرج الميت» (ع43، 44). 

قال واحد من رجال الله: عندما أكون مريضًا، فأنا أحتاج إلى طبيب وليس إلى كتاب طبي، وعندما أتعرض لمشكلة أحتاج إلى محامي وليس إلى كتاب قانوني، وعندما أواجه الموت أحتاج إلى المسيح «القيامة والحياة» وليس إلى كتاب عن الموت وأهواله، أو القبر وعذابه. 

«أنا هو القيامة والحياة» ـ هذا إعلان المسيح عن نفسه ـ «مَن آمن بي ولو ماتَ فسيحيا، وكلُّ مَن كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» ـ وهذا وعد منه لكل مَن يؤمن بشخصه. وكما أن الإعلان ثنائي، أيضًا الوعد ثنائي. 

«أنا هو القيامة» يقابله وعده القائل «مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا»، أي أنه من ضمن المؤمنين بشخصه، سوف يتعرض البعض للموت الطبيعي، أي انفصال الروح عن الجسد. هؤلاء المؤمنون سيُقيمهم المسيح في مجيئهِ الثاني القريب. 

«أنا هو .. الحياة» يقابله وعده القائل «كل مَن كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد»، ففي مجيء المسيح الثاني سوف يكون هناك مؤمنون أحياء، هؤلاء لن يموتوا إلى الأبد. 

هذه الحقيقة المُفرحة يوضحها الرسول بولس في تسالونيكي4: 13- 18 «ثم لا أُريد أن تجهلوا أيها الإخوة من جهة الراقدين .. الراقدون بيسوع سيُحضرهم الله أيضًا معه .. إننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين. لأن الرب نفسه .. سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولاً. ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنُخطف جميعًا معهم في السُحب لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء، وهكذا نكون كل حينٍ مع الرب». 

ليت هذه الكلمات تكون سبب تعزية وتشجيع لك لتؤمن بشخص المسيح وبكلامه فتختبر حياة القيامة.
*
.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2011)

*ينبغي الرباعية




إن كان أحدٌ لا يُولَد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله ... ينبغي أن تُولدوا من فوق ( يو 3: 5 ، 7)
في كل من الآيات يوحنا3: 7، 14، 30؛ 1كورنثوس15: 25 نجد الكلمة «ينبغي»؛ كلمة صغيرة ولكنها لها معنى عظيم وقوي:

 فالأولى تُشير إلى حاجة الإنسان، وهي صحيحة بالنسبة للبشر عمومًا «ينبغي أن تُولدوا من فوق» ( يو 3: 7 ). 

قد توجد فوارق كثيرة وعظيمة في الحالات الاجتماعية والأدبية، ولكن إن كان الإنسان متدينًا أو شريرًا كما يقول الناس، فإنه في الحالتين في حاجة ماسة لأن يُولد ثانيةً. وهذه الحقيقة تبقى ثابتة، وهي أنه إن لم يولد الإنسان ثانيةً فليس له الحق في الدخول إلى السماء، لأن الرب يؤكد ذلك بقوله مرة أخرى إنه إذا لم يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح، فإنه لا يستطيع أن يدخل ملكوت الله (ع5).
 فكلمة الله يجب أن تجد مكانًا في النفس بواسطة قوة الروح القدس حتى يمكن أن يولد الإنسان ثانيةً.

وروح الله ليس فقط يبكت الإنسان على الخطية، ولكنه يوجِّه ذلك الإنسان إلى مخلِّص الخطاة، وهذا يقودنا إلى كلمة «ينبغي» الثانية «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» ( يو 3: 14 ، 15).

 كخاطئ حياتي خاسرة تالفة، ولذلك فإني أحتاج إلى حياة جديدة، هذا يمكن فقط بواسطة الإيمان بالمخلِّص الوحيد. في ضيقتي وحاجتي الشديدة، يحوِّل الروح القدس عيني إلى الجلجثة، وهناك أرى الرب يسوع بديلي مائتًا من أجل خطاياي، لكي لا أهلك بل تكون لي الحياة الأبدية.

وإذ أُولد ثانيةً ويصير يسوع المسيح مخلِّصي، تواجهني «ينبغي» للمرة الثالثة «ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص» ( يو 3: 30 ).
 إنه من امتياز الخادم أن يُعلن المسيح للآخرين كالمخلِّص، ولكن الخادم الحقيقي الأمين يجتهد أيضًا أن يختفي خلف سيده حتى يتمجد المسيح.

والآن لنأتِ إلى «ينبغي» الرابعة «لأنه يجب (ينبغي) أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه» ( 1كو 15: 25 ). كم يملأ قلوبنا فرحًا أن نعرف أن الرب يسوع سيأخذ عن قريب مكانه الحقيقي. 
لمَّا كان هنا على الأرض، قُدِّمَ له صليب، بينما كان يجب أن يُقدَّم له تاج، ولكن كان يجب أن يتألم قبل أن يدخل مجده. 

والآن قد انتهت كل آلامه وهو ينتظر يوم المجد، حينما يتبوأ مكانه الحقيقي الخاص به، إذ سيجلس على العرش كالملك الذي يملك بالبر.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2011)

*قلب جيحزي وقلب نعمان





وقال: هوذا قد عرفت أنه ليس إلهٌ في كل الأرض إلا في إسرائيل، والآن فخُذ بَرَكة من عبدك ... وألحَّ عليه أن يأخذ فأبى ( 2مل 5: 15 ، 16)

أبى أليشع أن يقبل بَرَكة من يد نعمان، فقد كان يريد أن نعمان يرجع إلى بلاده شاهدًا أن إله إسرائيل لم يأخذ شيئًا إلا برصه، وأن فضته وذهبه لم ينفعاه شيئًا 
عند ذلك الإله الكريم.

 لم يكن أليشع ليشوِّه جمال نعمة الله بواسطة أخذه فضة أو ذهب من شخص غريب، أما جيحزي فقد أفسد قصد سيده النبيل لأنه لم يستطع أن يعرف قوة نعمة الله، ولا أمكنه أن يرتفع إلى مستوى أفكار سيده، بل قد مال قلبه وراء الذهب والفضة فقال: «حيٌ هو الرب، إني أجري وراءه وآخذ منه شيئًا»، فلم يستطع أن يقول كسيده: «حيٌ هو الرب الذي أنا واقف أمامه» (ع16، 20)، لأن أليشع كان واقفًا في حضرة الله في جو النعمة، وهذا هو السر في إبائه وترفعه. أما جيحزي فأحب المال لذلك لم يقدِّر قيمة تشويه نعمة الله، وأخذ ثمنًا من نعمان على تطهيره، ونسيَ أنه ليس هو وقت لأخذ فضة وثياب.

 ويا له من شخص تعيس، فقد نال شهوته ولكنه خرج من لَدُن سيده أبرص كالثلج. وهذا إنذار خطير لمَن يحبون المال، فالذين يريدون أن يأخذوا مال العالم يجب أن يأخذوا أيضًا بَرَص العالم.

وما أجمل أن ننتقل من تأملنا في جيحزي وقلبه المملوء بالطمع إلى التأمل في نعمان وقلبه المملوء بالشكر والثناء لإله إسرائيل.
 فقد انجذب قلب نعمان وراء ذلك الإله الذي سدّ أعوازه بلا فضة ولا ثمن «فقال نعمان: ... لا يقرِّب بعد عبدك مُحرقة ولا ذبيحة لآلهة أخرى بل للرب» (ع17). فقد ترك نعمان بيته أبرص نجسًا، والآن يرجع إليه عابدًا طاهرًا. يا له من تغيير عظيم قد حصل في لحظة من الزمان، هي اللحظة التي فيها خضع نعمان لطريق الله، فكان العمل من الله، وما كان على نعمان إلا أن يخضع ثم يعبد.
 وإذ ترك نعمان برصه أراد أن يحمل معه مذبحًا ليقدم عليه ذبائح للإله الحي الحقيقي.

هذا من جهة النتيجة العملية فيما يختص بالعبادة، وفيما يختص بالسلوك. 
فمن الواضح أن نعمان قد تغيَّر سلوكه إذ قد نشأت فيه أفكار جديدة وإحساسات جديدة، وابتدأ يشعر شعورًا جديدًا بمسؤولية لم يكن يعرفها من قبل، فقبل تطهيره كانت كل مجهوداته منصرفة إلى الخلاص من البَرَص، أما الآن فقد تحولت تلك المجهودات إلى كيفية السلوك أمام الله الذي طهَّره «فعند سجودي في بيت رمّون يصفح الرب لعبدك عن هذا الأمر» (ع18).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2011)

*المرض لأجل مجد الله






فلما سمع يسوع، قال: هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به ( يو 11: 4 )
رأى الرب أن مرض لعازر فرصة لإظهار مجد الله لا لإظهار عواطف المحبة الشخصية مهما كانت صادقة وحارة.

 وتبارك اسمه، فقد كانت محبته لعائلة بيت عنيا صادقة وشديدة، كما نقرأ «وكان يسوع يحب مرثا وأختها ولعازر»، إلا أن مجد الله كان في نظر الرب المبارك المعبود أولى وأهم من كل اعتبار آخر، فلم تكن للمحبة الشخصية أدنى سلطان عليه، بل كان مجد الله هو الذي يُدير حياته، فمن المذود إلى الصليب، في الموت والحياة، كل كلمة نطق بها وكل عمل قام به، كل سبيل سار فيه، كل خدمة أدّاها، في كل هذا كان قلبه متمسكًا بمجد الله بقصد ثابت وعزم راسخ لم يتحول عنه قط. 

فإن كان من الحسنى أن نجده صديق في ضيقة، فتمجيد الله أحسن وأفضل. ولنثق بأن عائلة بيت عنيا لم تلحق بها أية خسارة من جرّاء تأخر الرب الذي أفسح المجال لإشراق مجد الله بلمعانه وبهائه.

هذا حق يجب أن لا يغرب عن بالنا في تجاربنا وضيقاتنا. هذا حق خطير، متى أدركناه أصبح منبعًا لتعزيات فائضة وبركات جزيلة، ويعيننا على احتمال المرض وتكبد الألم والعبور في الموت والثَكَل والحزن والفقر. 

ما أهنأنا إذا استطعنا القيام بجانب فراش المرض وهتفنا قائلين: «هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله»، وهذا هو امتياز الإيمان، والمؤمن الحقيقي له أن لا يقف في غرفة المرض فقط، بل عند باب القبر، ويرى أشعة مجد الله تضيء مشاهد المرض والموت.

قد يستهزئ الكافر ويسخَر المُلحد من القول: «هذا المرض ليس للموت» فيشرع في الاعتراض والإتيان بالدليل، وإقامة الحُجة أن لعازر قد مات فعلاً.

أما الإيمان فلا يحكم حسب الظاهر، بل يأتي إلى الله فيجد حلاً لكل صعوبة وعقدة.
 وفي هذا سمو في الترفع الأدبي الصحيح وحقيقة حياة الإيمان، فالإيمان يرى الله متعاليًا فوق الظروف، بانيًا حُججه على مَنْ هو الله لا على ما هي الظروف، فالمرض والموت لا يُحسبان شيئًا أمام قوة الله التي تتلاشى الصعاب من سبيلها. 

قوة الله والإيمان يقولان عن الصعاب كما قال يشوع وكالب لإخوتهم غير المؤمنين:
 إن سكان الأرض هم طعامنا.

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2011)

*أدلة وحي الكتاب المقدس





.. تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ( 2بط 1: 21 )

ما أكثر عدد أدلة وحي الكتاب المقدس، وما أكثر تنوعها. فقد كان انتصارًا علميًا باهرًا عندما طبَّق العالِم بيتر جانسون النِسَب المُعطاة لفُلك نوح من 2000 سنة قبل المسيح، على السفن التي تسير في المحيطات، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وكل سفن المحيط تُبنى طبقًا لهذه النسب العلمية! 
مَن سوى الله أوحى إلى نوح أن يبني فُلكه بهذه النسب الدقيقة التي لم يكتشفها العِلم إلا منذ 1600 سنة بعد المسيح.

أيضًا عجيب سبْق المعرفة في الكتاب كما يُرى في النبوات بميلاد المسيح وحياته وموته وقيامته، قد تناولتها نبوات العهد القديم، ورأينا تحقيقها حرفيًا.

المعروف أنه إذا تحقق حَدَث أو تخمين واحد يكون من حُسن الحظ، وإذا تحقق اثنان أو ثلاثة يكون أمرًا جديرًا بالاعتبار، لكن ماذا نقول عن تحقيق مئات النبوات حرفيًا؟
 فعلى سبيل المثال في ميخا5: 2 عن ميلاد المسيح في مدينة بيت لحم. كما نقرأ عن ولادته من عذراء في إشعياء7: 14، وعن بنوته الأزلية ولاهوته في مزمور2: 7؛ 110: 1؛ إش9: 6، وعن آلامه وموته في مزمور22؛ 69؛ 102؛ إش50؛ 53، وعن قيامته في مزمور16: 10.

وأخيرًا، فالكتاب المقدس له تأثير فوق الطبيعة على الإنسان، ونستطيع أن نلمس ذلك في عصر الإمبراطورية الرومانية الذي اشتهر بالوحشية والبطش، فماذا سوى التأثير المعجزي الذي كان يجذب أُناسًا بالآلاف في تلك الأيام إلى المصلوب، ويجعلهم في صلابة وإصرار يواجهون وسائل الموت المرعبة بهتاف الانتصار؟

ولقد جذب رجالاً ونساء بالآلاف بعيدًا عن المؤثرات العالمية، ليضحّون بالمركز والثروة من أجل المسيح؟

هذا قليل من كثير مما يتصف به كتابنا المقدس ـ كتاب الله. فهل تريد أن تعرف الحق، فتش عنه في هذا الكتاب. وتعلَّم منه.

قال رجل الله داربي: ”إن لي إيمانًا عميقًا ثابتًا في الكتاب المقدس، بواسطته تجددت واستنرت ونلت الحياة والخلاص. لقد حصلت بواسطته على معرفة الله. والتعبد أمام كمالات الرب يسوع المخلَّص الوحيد، ومنه حصلت على الفرح والقوة والتعزية لنفسي“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مايو 2011)

*خدَّاه كخميلة الطيب





حبيبي ... خدَّاه كخميلة الطيب وأتلام رياحين ذكية ( نش 5: 10 - 13)

إن الأعداد التي تُشير إلى ضرب سيدنا وربنا يسوع على خده، تُرينا أن خدَّي العريس يرسمان أمامنا صورة رمزية لاتضاعه بالنعمة، هذا الاتضاع الذي عرَّضه إلى قسوة الإنسان واحتقاره له. 

لقد تنازل ـ له المجد ـ إلى الحد الذي جعله عُرضه لاستهزاء البشر واحتقارهم له «بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدَّيَّ للناتفين. وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق» ( إش 50: 6 ).

وفي ميخا5 نقرأ عنه ـ له المجد ـ بأن «مخارجه منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل» (ع2)، فقد أتى من مجده الإلهي الأزلي ليُولد كطفل في بيت لحم أفراته.

 ويا له من تنازل عجيب!
 ثم من جهة المستقبل فإنه «يقف ويرعى (قطيعه) بقدرة الرب، بعظمة اسم الرب إلهه» (ع4)، وهذا هو جلاله المَلكي في الدهر الآتي. ولكنه بين ”أيام الأزل“ في الماضي، وجلاله الملكي في الزمن الألفي العتيد، قد تنازل بنعمة غنية، وصار قريبًا من البشر حتى تجاسر الإنسان الحقير على لطمه وضربه على خدِّه «يضربون قاضي إسرائيل بقضيبٍ على خدِّه» (ع1). أوَلم تتم هذه النبوة حرفيًا؟
 نعم، فإن خدّيه الطاهرتين اللذين كثيرًا ما بللتهما دموع العطف والشفقة؛ دموع الحنان والمحبة، قد لُطما فعلاً، كما غطتهما قُبلات يهوذا الغاشة ( مت 26: 67 ؛ مر14: 65؛ لو22: 64؛ يو8: 22).

ويا له من جمال فاتن تراه عين الإيمان في ربنا المبارك. نعم، إن اتضاعه في حياته وفي موته فوق الصليب، الذي جعله مُهانًا ومرذولاً من الناس، يُرى في عيون قديسيه ومُحبيه في جمال فائق «فلكم أنتم الذين تؤمنون الكرامة (أي هو كريم)» ( 1بط 2: 7 ).

وإن كان المسيح مُمجدًا الآن في الأعالي، ولكنه لا يزال إلى الآن في زمان رفضه من هذا العالم، فالبشر على أتم استعداد أن يلطموه اليوم كما في الماضي، ومن بين هؤلاء كثيرون ممن يُسّمون باسم المسيح، إذ ما أكثر المُلحدين الذين ينكرون مجد أقنومه الإلهي والأزلي، ولا يؤمنون بقيمة عمله الفدائي ولا بوحي كلمته! أَليست هذه بمثابة لطمات على خدَّيه؟

 إنه لا يزال مجروحًا في بيت مَنْ يدَّعون أنهم أحباؤه، ولكن يا له من امتياز لأولئك الذين أدركوا قيمته التي تفوق التقدير، أن تكون لهم شركة معه في آلامه وهوانه!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2011)

*لماذا لا نهتم؟





(2)لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها
( مت 6: 32 )

تأملنا في الأسبوع الماضي في بعض أسباب عدم الاهتمام، ونواصل اليوم المزيد من التأملات في هذه الأسباب، فنقول:

خامسًا: لا إيمان في الاهتمام. هنا يضع الرب أصبعه تمامًا على موضع العِلة، يوضح أن هذا الاهتمام يشتمل في طياته على قلة الإيمان وعلى عنصر الشك في أمانة الله، أو في صلاحه أو في قدرته، أو فيها جميعًا.

 فيقول في متى6: 30 «فإن كان عُشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويُطرح غدًا في التنور، يُلبِسهُ الله هكذا، أَ فليس بالحري جدًا يُلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟»
 أَ ليس عجيبًا أن المؤمن الذي وضع ثقته في الله في أمر خلاصه الأبدي، يعود فيشك في الله في مسألة أعوازه الزمنية أو اليومية؟ نعم أكرر قائلاً: أَ ليس هذا أمرًا غريبًا حقًا؟!

سادسًا: وثنية الاهتمام. فيقول في متى6: 32 «فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم».
 ونحن نعرف أن الأمم بلا إله وبدون المسيح وبلا رجاء ( أف 2: 12 )، وكما حذرنا الرسول بولس من أن نحزن كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم ( 1تس 4: 13 )، فإن المسيح هنا يحذرنا أن نقلق كالأمم الذين لا إله ولا مسيح لهم.

 فالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله ليس لديهم سوى هذه المسائل يسعون إليها، أما المؤمن فإنه مثل سيده الذي قال مرة: «أنا لي طعامٌ لآكل لستم تعرفونه ... طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله» ( يو 4: 32 ، 34).

سابعًا: عدم لياقة الاهتمام. إذ يقول الرب «لأن أباكم ... يعلَم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها» ( مت 6: 32 ). أَ ليست هي كلمات عظيمة تملأ النفس بالثقة والرجاء «إن أباكم يعلم».
 مَن هو الله بالنسبة لنا؟ 
إنه الآب المحب الحكيم. هناك أبيات شعرية بالإنجليزية تُترجم كالآتي: قال عصفور لزميله: لماذا نجد البشر دائمًا قلقين؟ أجابه زميله: يبدو أنه ليس لهم أب حنون يعتني بهم كما يعتني بنا! 
مع أن العكس هو الصحيح، فعندما تحدَّث الرب عن الطيور، لم يَقُل: أبوها السماوي، بل «أبوكم السماوي يقوتها». 

فهو ليس أبا الطيور لكنه أبونا. ويا له من امتياز أن يصبح الله أبانا. 
نعم، إنه لأجلنا، وليس لأجل الطيور أرسل الله ابنه الحبيب، وبذله على الصليب، لكي لا نهلك بل تكون لنا الحياة الأبدية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2011)

*إلى المنفردين




أشبهت قوق البرية. صرت مثل بومة الخِرَب. سهدت وصرتُ كعصفورٍ منفردٍ على السطح ( مز 102: 6 ، 7)

أيها القارئ العزيز:
 هل أنت منفرد ليس مَن يرثي لك أو يسندك؟ هل نضب أمامك كل مَعين بشري؟ أقول لك الآن: تشجع، أمامك رجاء أيها المسكين المنفرد، فقط لو كنت تصغي.
 ها صدى وعد قيل منذ أيام القِدَم «الله مُسكِّن المتوحدين في بيتٍ (أي عائلة)» ( مز 68: 6 ). 

هذه هي رسالتي إليك فدعها تستقر في أعماق قلبك. ولكن يجب أن تعرف أن يسوع المسيح الذي يمكن أن نسميه بحق ”المنفرد الأعظم“ قد اختبر الحقيقة المُرَّة الموصوفة في مزمور102: 6، 7. 
لقد انفرد الرب يسوع على الصليب لما شرب كأس غضب الله المُرَّة. لقد صرخ ولم يجد قلبًا واحدًا يردد صدى صراخه. لقد اختبر رب المجد وحشة الجلجثة. 
صار مثل قوق البرية أو بومة الخِرَب، وكعصفورٍ منفردٍ على السطح، ولقد صُلب كما من ضعف. ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه وكُلِّل رأسه بإكليلٍ من شوك، وعلى وجهه الجليل جرت بصقات الاستهزاء والاحتقار.
 وكانت السماء من فوقه كالنحاس. لقد تُرك من الله. تأمل أيها القارئ العزيز، ابن الله مائتًا من أجل خطايانا، هناك في جوف الظلمة الدامسة، ليوفي حق العدالة نيابةً عن البشر.

أيها القارئ المنفرد المستوحش، ارفع بصرك نحو الصليب، فيسوع المسيح هو صديقك الحبيب. أخبره بآلامك. فرِّغ قلبك وما فيه من همّ لديه.

 نعم هو الآن في السماء لكن المجد لم يغيِّر فيه شيئًا. 
وكما كان بالأمس لما وطأت قدماه هذه الأرض، هكذا هو أيضًا الآن وهو على عرش أبيه في السماء.

هو يُجيبك، ولكن قبل كل شيء يجب أن تعرف
 يسوع المسيح كمخلِّصك.
 إن كنت تستمع الآن لدعوته فإنك سترى كم هو سهل أن تعالج مشكلة خطاياك، ويا لسعادتك إذ تستطيع أن تقول: ”لي سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح“.

 وإذ تسوى هذه المسألة، تجد لنفسك عائلة عظيمة. ونحن نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا: «وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانًا أن يصيروا أولاد الله» ( يو 1: 12 ).
فإن آمنت بالرب يسوع المسيح تصبح من الآن فصاعدًا أحد أفراد بيت الإيمان «أهل بيت الله» ( أف 2: 19 )
 ولن تشعر بالوحدة فيما بعد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2011)

*إنسانٌ به روحٌ نجسٌ!





ولما خرج من السفينة للوقت استقبله من القبور إنسانٌ به روحٌ نجس، كان مسكنه في القبور، ولم يقدر أحد أن يربطه ولا بسلاسل ( مر 5: 2 ، 3)

في حادثة الإنسان الذي به روح نجس، نرى صورة حية لتعاسة الإنسان تحت سلطان إبليس. 
نجد إنسانًا «كان مسكنه في القبور» وهذا يذكّرنا دائمًا بأن الموت يُخيِّم بظله على هذا العالم الذي نعيش فيه.

 فكل قوة إبليس موجهة لكي تقود الناس إلى الموت «السارق لا يأتي إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويُهلك» ( يو 10: 10 ). فهو يبذل كل اجتهاد لكي يسرق منا كل بركة روحية ولكي يقتل الجسد ويُهلك النفس ( مر 5: 1 - 5).

ثانيًا: تُرينا هذه الحادثة عجز الإنسان الكامل عن أن يخلِّص نفسه أو الآخرين من قوة إبليس. فلقد فشلت كل المحاولات التي بُذلت لترويض هذا الرجل المسكين. وهكذا في يومنا الحاضر فشلت كل القوانين الأرضية في الحد من الشر والعنف والفساد المتفشي في العالم.

ثالثًا: نتعلم من هذه الحادثة أنه بالرغم من عجزنا وفسادنا التام، إلا أننا نجد في شخص المسيح النعمة والقوة القادرة على أن تخلِّصنا من سلطان إبليس. لقد كان الروح النجس متمكنًا من ذلك الرجل المسكين، فكان جسده مسكنًا وأداة للشيطان يعمل ويتكلم من خلاله.
 ولكن الشياطين كان لا بد لها أن تنحني في حضرة ذاك الذي يعرفون تمامًا أنه ابن الله، والذي يملك كل السلطان لأن يُحدر بهم إلى الهلاك الذي يستحقونه.

 قد يجهل الناس مجد وسلطان المسيح، ولكن الشياطين تعرفه، وإذ عرفوا أنهم لا بد أن يخرجوا بكلمة المسيح، طلبوا منه أن يرسلهم إلى الخنازير، فأذِنَ لهم، وفي الحال ظهرت القوة المدمرة التي لهذه الأرواح.
 وهكذا اندفع القطيع للتو من على الجرف إلى البحر وهلك ( مر 5: 6 - 11).

رابعًا: نتعلم من هذه الحادثة أنه بالرغم من أن قوة الشيطان مُذلة للبشر، إلا أن وجود الله لم يكن مُحتملاً بالنسبة لهم، مع أنه كان بينهم وعنده كل القوة والنعمة والرغبة في أن يخلِّص ( مر 5: 14 ).

وإذ خرج أهل المدينة «ليروا ما جرى» واجهوا في الحال دلائل نعمة المسيح وقوته إذ نظروا المجنون الذي كان فيه اللجئون «جالسًا ولابسًا وعاقلاً»؛ صورة جميلة للنفس التي تحررت من سلطان إبليس وأتت لتستريح عند قدمي المسيح، ليست في حالة العري الذي يوجب الدينونة، ولكن لابسة ومتبررة أمام الله، مكتسية بالمسيح كبرّها، وفي حالة التعبد، بعد أن تصالحت مع الله، وانتفى كل أثر للعداوة. 

هل تمتعت، عزيزي القارئ، بهذا الخلاص العظيم؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2011)

*أرخبس .. عاثر مدعو للإكمال





أرخبس المتجند معنا ( فل 1: 2 ) وقولوا لأرخبس: انظر إلى الخدمة التي قبلتها في الرب لكي تتممها ( كو 4: 17 )
يقول عنه بولس أولاً: «أَرخبس المتجند معنا»( فل 1: 2)، ويا له من لقب شريف! 
فالرسول بولس هنا يراه جنديًا صالحًا ليسوع المسيح، متأهبًا لحمل السلاح، مستعدًا لتحمل المشقات، ليتمم مقاصد قائده الأعلى، السيد المبارك.
 ومن مدحه في مُستهل رسالة رقيقة مُفعمة بكلمات المدح كرسالة فليمون، نستطيع أن نستنتج أنه كان كذلك بالفعل، ولزمان ليس بقليل. والأرجح أن أرخبس كان شابًا صغيرًا، وأنه كان ابن فليمون.

ولكن، من أسف، أن ذاك الذي كان يومًا من أمثال واحد كبولس، الذي لم تكن نفسه ثمينة عنده حتى يتمم بفرح سعيه، نسمع رنة الأسى في صوت بولس نفسه وهو يقول عنه: «قولوا لأرخبُّس: انظر إلى الخدمة التي قبلتها في الرب لكي تتممها» ( كو 4: 17 ).

وليس لدينا ما يكفي لاستنتاج الأسباب التي أدَّت إلى نكوصه وتقاعسه عن خدمته.
 فربما أنه فشل من قلة نتائج، أو أُحبط من مُفشلات خارجية، أو ضُرب بالشعور بالنقص وعدم الكفاية، أو رأى الخدمة صغيرة، أو سمع كلامًا ثبَّط من عزيمته .. تتعدد الأسباب والنتيجة واحدة، هي التوقف عن الخدمة.

فإن كنت أنا أو أنت «أرخبُّس» اليوم، وبغضّ النظر عن الأسباب، فلنسمع همس السيد، الذي وإن كان مُعاتبًا لكنه داعيًا بنغمة التشجيع، وكأنه يقول: ”أَ لم تأخذ الخدمة مني؟ فلماذا تقاعست؟! أَ ليست الخدمة عظيمة بعظمة مَنْ أعطاك إياها؟! أم أن الخدمة في متطلباتها أعظم ممّن أعطاها؟!
أَلعل كلام الناس، أو قلة الثمار، أو كثرة التعب، أو أي شيء آخر، أعظم من خدمة أعطيتها أنا لك؟! هيا انظر إلى الخدمة التي أعطيتك. 
وهيا قُم بعزم الرجال لتتمم ما قبلت مني يومًا“.

والآن، وإن كنا لا نعلم ردّ فعل أرخبُّس، لكني أصلي أن يقوم كل أرخبُّس في الحاضر ليتمم الخدمة التي أخذها من الرب، صغرت أو كبرت.

عزيزي .. هل فشلت في خدمتك يومًا؟ هل فررت يومًا هاربًا من أتعاب، مذعورًا من ضيقات؟

 هيا إذًا إلى ذاك الفخاري الأعظم. اقضِ معه الوقت في الخفاء، وادعه ليعمل في حياتك بطرق عجيبة. لا تستعجله، بل انتظره ليُظهر فيك كل حنكته وعظمته. واستمتع بيد الفنان تعمل فيك، وإن آلمتك.

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

*الرجال الجامدون على درديهم

**




*​*ويكون في ذلك الوقت، أني أُفتش أورشليم بالسُّرج، وأُعاقب الرجال الجامدين على درديهم، القائلين في قلوبهم: إن الرب لا يُحسن ولا يُسيء ( صف 1: 12 )

كُتبت نبوة صفنيا قُبيل السبي البابلي، حوالي سنة 624 ق. م، وبعدها وقعت أول مراحل السبي، سنة 605 ق. م، وفي هذه النبوة، يصف النبي مشاهد القضاء المُريعة، التي أملاها عليه الروح القدس، التي كانت وشيكة أن تنصب على أورشليم المُنجَّسة، ولكن راح بالوحي إلى مشاهد نبوية أبعد وأعم، تشرح أهوال الغضب الخاصة بيوم الرب، الذي أول مراحله الظهور، وآخرها الزمان اليسير، وبعده يأتي يوم الله، أي الحالة الأبدية.
 وضمن الذين يتوعدهم الرب بالقضاء: «الرجال الجامدين على دُرديهم»، ولكن ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات؟
 هذا التعبير أقصد ”الجامد على درديه“، يُقال عن عصير العنب، المُعد لأن يختمر، الذي لم يمر بعمليات التصفية الواجبة، فتظل رواسبه فيه، فتُفسد طعمه ورائحته الجديدة، الواجب أن يكون عليها. 
ونفس هذه الفكرة نجدها في إرميا48: 11 «مستريح موآب منذ صباه، وهو مستقر على درديه، ولم يُفرَّغ من إناءٍ إلى إناءٍ ... لذلك بقيَ طعمه فيه، ورائحته لم تتغير»، فعصير العنب يُترك لفترة حتى تترسب رواسبه أسفل الإناء، ثم يطفو السائل النقي إلى أعلاه، ثم يفرَّغ العصير دون رواسبه إلى إناء جديد، وتتكرر هذه العملية عدَّة مرات. وأثناء عملية التفريغ هذه يتخلَّص العصير من رواسبه ويصل إلى درجة نقاوة أعلى. 

أخي المؤمن أَأنت من «الرجال الجامدين على دُرديهم»؟ أقصد الذين لا يتغيرون؟ فيجب أن تتبدل أنماط حياتنا، ومناهج تفكيرنا غير الكتابية، وما أصعب علينا وعلى ذوينا، أن نظل بأمزجة وانفعالات شخصية، لا تحكمها المبادئ الروحية، وما أبشع الإمساك بالخرافات العجائزية، ولكن ما أكرم ارتقاء سُلَّم المجد، ونحن ناظرون طلعة الرب بلا عائق في الحضرة البهية.

أخي .. إن خريطة التغيُّر، ونحن ناظرون «مجد الرب»، هي خريطة الشرفاء، لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب يُخبرنا عن مراحلها، ومحطاتها فيقول: «ونحن جميعًا .. نتغيَّر .. من مجد إلى مجد» ( 2كو 3: 18 ). 
فدرجات هذا السُلَّم هي «من مجدٍ إلى مجد»، وكأن الدرجة الأسفل هي: «مجد»، والأعلى هي أيضًا «مجد»، فيا لعقوبة مَن يجمدون على دُرديهم، ويا لكرامة مَن يرتقون درجات المجد.
*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2011)

*حياة مريم والشركة مع الله





فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها ( لو 10: 42 )

أولاً: استقبال وتجديد ذهني:

إن حياة الشركة هي حياة استقبال، أكثر منها ثرثرة وإرسال. فقد جلست مريم في لوقا10 تسمع كلامه وتستقبل أفكاره. ووصف الرب هذا بالنصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها. فنصيبنا هو أن نجلس بانكسار تام أمام الكلمة، وبإحساس مقدس بقُدسيتها وسلطانها وبشغَف القلب أن نتعلم.
 هكذا جلست مريم تسمع وتستقبل كلامه. 
ونحن إذ نستقبل مقاييس الكلمة أمامه وتشكِّل هي مقاييسنا وتجدد أذهاننا ومفاهيمنا، تصبح جزء لا يتجزأ من الكيان، نصيبنا الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منا.

ما فينا (ما في قلوبنا) من كلامه نتيجة الجلوس أمامه، هو نصيبنا الصالح.

ثانيًا: التمتع بمعية الرب في ظروفنا:

وأما الخطوة الثانية فهي التمتع بمسير الرب معنا في ظروفنا. انظر الرب يسير مع مريم يوم موت أخيها. من حيث لاقته خارج بيت عنيا يسير معها خطوة بخطوة إلى قبر أخيها. سار الرب مع مريم في صمت تام إلى قبر أخيها، خطوة بخطوة تتمتع بمعيته وحنان قلبه يغمرها بلا كلمة، ولكن صلاحه يظللها.

أحبائي .. إن لم نرَ الرب في ظروفنا وكيف يخدمنا، لا يمكن لنا أن نخدمه خدمة صحيحة في ظروفه (أقصد ظروف القطيع) ولا يمكن أن نسجد له سجودًا فياضًا.

ثالثًا: فيضان القلب:

وبعد أن رأت مريم الرب في ظروفها، نراها في يوحنا12 ليست فقط عند قدميه كعادتها الجميلة، ولكنها في مُنتهى الروعة وعُمق الإحساس بالجَميل ـ كل جسدها مُنحنِ أمامه، مجدها، الذي هو شعرها تمسح به رجليه وقُبلاتها تُبادل يديها وشعرها في احتضان قدميه. وهي كلها كاملة الانحناء تسكب عواطفها، وناردينها قد فاح!

وهكذا كل نفس جلست أمامه واختبرت حنانه في معجزاته، ستنسكب بالكامل لعِرفانه. هكذا خرَّ بطرس يوم صيد السمك الكثير ( لو 5: 8 ). 
وهكذا سجدت الشونمية يوم إقامة ابنها ( 2مل 4: 37 )، وهكذا سجد المولود أعمى بعد أن أبصر ( يو 9: 38 )، وهكذا سجد كل مَن رأى الله في ظروفه.

 فدعونا ننطلق الآن لبُعد أعمق في شركتنا مع إلهنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2011)

*أحاط به غمرٌ




قد اكتنفتني مياهٌ إلى النفس، أحاط بي غمرٌ. التفَّ عُشب البحر برأسي. نزلت إلى أسافل الجبال .. ثم أصعَدت من الوهدة حياتي أيها الرب إلهي ( يون 2: 5 ، 6)

عند ذيَّاك الصليب تجمَّع الضباط والجنود يومئذٍ، والتفوا مع رجال الدين والأكابر في تلك الأمة التي دُعيت شعب الله، في وحدة قوامها العداء المشترك لله، وبوصفهم ـ معًا ـ أدوات تنفيذية في يد رئيس هذا العالم، نقول:
 إن ذيَّاك الصليب كشف عن كل ظلمة وعداوة قلوبهم ضد ابن محبة الله، يوم وَضع الله عليه إثم جميعنا حتى كل مَن يؤمن به ”بجلدته يُشفى“. 
أجَلْ، فقد كان متروكًا بأفظع ما تنطوي عليه هذه الكلمة، حتى نُعفى أنت وأنا من اختبار
 مثل هذا الهجران الموجع.
 فقد كان متروكًا من جميع خاصته، وفوق الكل كان متروكًا من الله، وليس متروكًا فحسب، بل كان محوطًا بأعدائه أدوات الشيطان التنفيذية، محوطًا بأقوياء باشان الذين فغروا أفواههم كأسدٍ مفترسٍ مُزمجرٍ ”أحاطت به كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفته“، وكل قساوة الإنسان، وكل خبث الشيطان وأرجاسه، انطلقت من عقالها ضد حَمَل الله الذي بلا عيب، الوديع الصابر.

وها هو ابن الآب الطائع، الذي كان له سلطان أن يضع حياته وله سلطان أن يأخذها أيضًا، عتيد أن يتوج طاعته في الحياة بطاعته في الموت؛ موت الصليب، حتى بموته يُصالح الخطاة الذين يناصبون الله العداء، حيث أظهر الإنسان حبه للخطية وبُغضه لله، وحيث أظهر الله كراهيته للخطية ومحبته للخاطئ ليقهر بالمحبة عداء الإنسان، ويجعل من الخطاة مؤمنين يهتفون بعمله المجيد.

لقد كان وضع يونان في بطن الحوت أيسر حالاً قياسًا إلى وضع ربنا وسيدنا على الصليب، الذي أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، ومن أجل عصياننا نزل إلى «العمق»، إلى مياه غامرة أعمق من تلك التي طُرح فيها يونان لعصيانه. 

على أن ذاك الذي بكلمة قدرته أطلق يونان من بطن الحوت حينما جاءت صلاته «إلى هيكل قدسه»، خلَّصه الله ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجاب له.
 وذاك المجيد «الذي، في أيام جسده .... قدَّم بصراخٍ شديدٍ ودموعٍ، طلبات وتضرعات للقادر أن يخلِّصه من الموت وسُمع له من أجل تقواه» ( عب 5: 7 )،
 ذلك الذي مرة «صُلب من ضعف»
 هو الآن حي بقوة الله الذي ”مال إليه وسمع صراخه، وأصعده من جُب الهلاك، من طين الحمأة، وأقام على صخرة رجليه، وثبَّت خطواته“ ( مز 40: 1 ، 2).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

*طول الأناة






وأما ثمر الروح فهو ... طول أناة ( غل 5: 22 )

إن طول الأناة هي صفة النفس والذهن التي تستطيع أن تتحمل أعباء الحياة المسيحية بدون إحجام أو شكوى. وطول الأناة مثل أي ثمر للروح هو في مُباينة مع أعمال الناموس. فالناموس سمح بالمعاملة بالمِثل «عينٍ بعين وسنٍ بسن»، لكن الرب يسوع كان وديعًا ومتواضع القلب، وعلَّم تابعيه أن يتصرفوا بطريقة مختلفة. 
فالضرب على الخد الأيمن لن يثير لدى المؤمن السالك بالروح أية كراهية أو حقد ضد الذي لطمه. وإن هدوء القلب المألوف لشخص مثل هذا بعيد كل البُعد عن الشعور بالضيق من الإهانة لدرجة أنه على استعداد أن يقدِّم الخد الآخر.

إن طول الأناة والروح غير المقاومة كانت كاملة في المسيح الذي كان كنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها «الذي إذ شُتم لم يكن يشتم عوضًا، وإذ تألم لم يكن يهدد» ( 1بط 2: : 23). وكل تلميذ مدعو لأن يكون كسيده.

إن طول الأناة هو ضبط النفس الذي يمنع الإنسان المسيحي من الاندفاع بمشاعره الطبيعية إلى كلام قاسي، وأعمال ثأرية انتقامية. إنه النشاط السامي للطبيعة الجديدة أكثر من مجرد قمع جسدي للطبيعة القديمة.
 ربما أظهر بولس طول أناة تجاه اسكندر النحَّاس الذي أظهر له شرورًا كثيرة، ولكن بالتأكيد لم يفعل هكذا مع حنانيا رئيس الكهنة ( 2تي 4: 14 ؛ أع23: 2-5).

إن طول الأناة مثل شفرة حديدية مُقسَّاة تمامًا يمكن أن تُثنى بدون أن تُقصف، فقط لكي نحصل عليها يجب أن نُخرجها من الفرن المتأجج ونُطفئها في الماء.
 كذلك طول الأناة يتطلب منا أن نمر خلال مزيد من الاختبارات في السرَّاء والضرَّاء ( 2كو 6: 4 -10).
 وكلاً من الأغاني والدموع تخدمنا في هذا الغرض.

وطول الأناة صفة مميَّزة لفترة الكنيسة.
 وهذا التعبير يُستعمل عن الله في صبره على عالم خاطئ يرفض عروض نعمته، كما يُستخدم أيضًا عن إمهاله في تنفيذ الغضب كما في أيام نوح ( رو 2: 4 ؛ 1بط3: 20).

وطول الأناة سيُمكّننا من مواجهة التجارب المختلفة التي نتعرض لها يوميًا، كالكلام الشرير، والألم والمرض، والأصدقاء المستفزين، والعائلات المُمزقة، والأخوة الكذَبَة وربوات الإغاظة التي تأتي علينا. 
كل هذا يمكننا أن نتحمله لو امتلكنا فكر المسيح.
*​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*بركات السير مع الله





وسار أخنوخ مع الله، ولم يوجد
 لأن الله أخذه ( تك 5: 24 )

«المُساير الحكماء يصير حكيمًا» ( أم 13: 20 )، والسير مع الله معناه تعلُّم حكمة الله، وهذه العادة التي كانت لأخنوخ جعلته يتعلَّم طرق الله من جهة العالم الأثيم، فهو قد عرف كيف أن شر الإنسان تعاظم على الأرض، وكيف أن أفكار قلب الإنسان شريرة كل يوم، وكيف أن دم هابيل البار كان يصرخ طالبًا النقمة، ولماذا أمسك الله العادل يده عن أن يعاقب قايين قاتل أخيه، كل هذا عرفه أخنوخ لأنه «سار مع الله»، وتعلَّم منه. 

وإذ تعلَّم من الله تطلع أخنوخ إلى يوم عتيد «يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة» ( رو 2: 5 ). وعلى ذلك، فقبل الطوفان، استطاع أخنوخ أن يتنبأ عن أمور آتية في مستقبل العالم، فقال: 
«هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه، ليصنع دينونة على الجميع، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلَّم بها عليه خطاةٌ فجارٌ» (يه14، 15). 

هذه النبوة عظيمة من نواحِ كثيرة، فهي أقدم نبوة وقد أُعطيت من الله لأخنوخ، ربما في حياة آدم، وفيها تخبير بظهور ربنا يسوع للقضاء والدينونة، وربما دون أن يفهم هو ملء المعنى الذي يعبِّر عنه.

ولا شك أن الطوفان كان تتميمًا جزئيًا لهذا التحذير الذي نادى به أخنوخ من دينونة الشر العتيدة، لكن تمام النبوة على الوجه الأكمل لا يزال ينتظر مجيء الرب في ربوات قديسيه ( زك 14: 5 ؛ 1تس3: 13). إن رجل الله الذي تأسف على طغيان الإثم في أيامه، قد أُعطي أن يرى أن الحق والبر لا بد أن يسودا، وأن كل شر وإثم لا بد أن يُدانا. ولكن قبل مجيء هذا اليوم الذي يتحقق فيه ذلك، نُقل أخنوخ من مشهد الشر الجامح في الأرض.

 وهذه كرامة خاصة أُضيفت على الرجل الذي سار إلى جانب الله وسط ارتداد الجنس الآدمي. وأخنوخ نُقل إلى السماء؛ مسكن البر والقداسة، والتي منها سيأتي الرب مع ربوات قديسيه ليصنع دينونة على الجميع.

وفي طريقة انتقال أخنوخ نرى صورة لاختطاف المؤمنين الأحياء عند نزول الرب من السماء بهتاف. 

فالأحياء من المؤمنين، الذين يبقون على الأرض إلى ذلك اليوم، سوف يُختطفون لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء «وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب» ( 1تس 4: 15 - 17). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## happy angel (11 مايو 2011)

> *«هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه، ليصنع دينونة على الجميع، ويعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلَّم بها عليه خطاةٌ فجارٌ» (يه14، 15).
> 
> هذه النبوة عظيمة من نواحِ كثيرة، فهي أقدم نبوة وقد أُعطيت من الله لأخنوخ، ربما في حياة آدم، وفيها تخبير بظهور ربنا يسوع للقضاء والدينونة، وربما دون أن يفهم هو ملء المعنى الذي يعبِّر عنه.*​


*
ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياابنى واجبات روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا مامتى الغالية للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*بيت الله الحقيقي*




*فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله ... مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح ( أف 2: 19 ـ22)*
*يوجد لله الآن بيت على الأرض، يرتبط به إعلان اسمه، مع فارق كبير بين بيت الله في القديم وبيت الله المُعلن عنه في العهد الجديد.
 فالأول كان مادياً رمزياً، أما الآن فالبيت روحي حقيقي. البيت الروحي هو كنيسة الله الحي، عمود الحق وقاعدته، جماعة المؤمنين (الأحجار الحية) الذين سكن فيهم الروح القدس وجعلهم مسكناً لله في الروح.
 وشخص المسيح ابن الله الحي هو كالصخرة، أساس هذا البيت ( مت 16: 18 ؛ 1كو3: 11)، وهو بانيه ( مت 16: 18 )، وهو حجر زاويته ( أف 2: 20 )، وهو ابن على بيته، أي هو المشرف عليه كالرب والسيد ( عب 3: 6 ).*

*وربما يستوقف أحدنا سؤال هو: ما أهمية وجود بيت ـ مادياً كان أم روحياً ـ لله على الأرض؟
 وباختصار أُجيب: إن الشيطان أصبح بعد سقوط الإنسان رئيساً لهذا العالم ( يو 12: 31 )، بل وإلهاً لهذا الدهر ( 2كو 4: 4 ). 
لقد أصبحت الأرض مُسلَّمة ليد الشرير، والناس يعبدونه، وقالوا لله ابُعد عنا، وبمعرفة طرقك لا نُسرّ ( أي 21: 14 ). وليس دليل على ذلك أقوى من موقف البشر سكان الأرض من الخالق عند مجيئه إلى الأرض، إذ لم يعرفوه ولم يقبلوه ( يو 1: 10 ،11).
ولم يكن له فيها أين يسند رأسه، بل وفي النهاية قدموا له الصليب وقتلوه. أمام كل هذا الشر وهذه العداوة لن يصمت الله، وقريباً سيعود المسيح وتوضع جميع الأعداء موطئاً لقدميه، ويقهر الشيطان وأعوانه، ويحصر جميع فعلة الشر في مكان واحد هو البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، ويخلو الكون من الأشرار، ويصبح الله الكل في الكل، في السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة.
 لكن إلى أن يحين هذا، أليس من حق الله أن تكون له بقعة على الأرض تنتسب له وتخضع لسيادته ويمارس فيها سلطانه كما يشاء؟*
*لقد أزاح الشيطان والإنسان اسم الله من كل الأرض، فقصد الله أن يحتفظ بكيان صغير يعلن فيه اسمه كالسيد وصاحب السلطان. 
وهذا هو دور بيت الله؛ إنه يقدم للعالم نموذجاً ليبيّن كيف تكون العلاقة بين الخالق والمخلوق، كيف يُطاع ويُخدَم ويسود. هذه البقعة أو هذا الكيان يُسمَّى بيت الله، لأن فيه يجد الله راحته.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2011)

*نــــــــــــوح وإيليــــــــــا




فقال الله لنوح: نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامي، لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلمًا منهم. فها أنا مُهلكهم مع الأرض. اصنع لنفسك فلكًا ( تك 6: 13 ، 14)

قد لا يعرف التاريخ البشري ”رجلاً“ جمع في شخصيته الكثير من الصفات؛ القوة والعزيمة، الشجاعة والإقدام، الصبر والصلابة، المحبة والحنان، مثل ذلك الرجل «نوح»، وذلك لأنه عاش في عصر تركزت فيه سلسلة حلقات من الشرور والفساد، وملأت الأرض في أيامه.
 فهذه خطية الشهوة والفجور في سقوط أبناء الله تحت إغراء بنات الناس. 
وتلك خطية التمرد والعصيان في اتخاذهم لأنفسهم نساء من كل ما اختاروا. 
والثالثة خطية الظلم والطغيان بامتلاء الأرض ظلمًا وطغاة في تلك الأرض. 
والرابعة خطية الكبرياء والاعتداد بالذات بولادة الجبابرة الذين منذ الدهر ذوو اسم.
 والخامسة النجاسة والمجون بدخول بني الله على بنات الناس.
 والسادسة خطية الزيغان والفساد إذ أفسد كل بشر طريقه على الأرض، ففسدت الأرض كلها.






وإذا كان أليشع لم يرَ إيليا رجل الله وهو يصعد إلى السماء باعتباره ”فردًا“ أو ”واحدًا“ يصعد أمامه، إذ صرخ قائلاً: «يا أبي يا أبي، مركبة إسرائيل وفُرسانها!» ( 2مل 2: 12 )، وهو يقصد بذلك أن إيليا لم يكن أبدًا ”واحدًا“، بل جيشًا كبيرًا، كامل العتاد ومُكتمل القوة. على هذا المنوال كان نوح، وإن كان بمقياس أعظم وفائق جدًا جدًا.

نوح أحد الأقدمين العظماء، والأبطال الأقوياء، وأول كارز على الأرض. عاش في زمن عصيب ورهيب، لكنه وقف بجانب الله، وهو ذاته كان نقطة تحوُّل وبداية جديدة. وهو أب للبشرية كلها من بعد الطوفان.

ويُعتبر نوح أكثر قوة وشجاعة وإقدام من إيليا. في أيام إيليا كان هناك مئة نبي على الأقل، وسبعة آلاف كل الركب التي لم تَجثُ لبعل.
 أما نوح فكان وحيدًا، ومع ذلك وقف بجانب الله، حين كان العالم كله يقف على الجانب الآخر، ويغرق في العصيان والشرور والمظالم.
 ونوح أيضًا أشد صلابة وعزيمة وصبر منه، فلم يرَ ما رآه إيليا من هتافات الشعب «الرب هو الله! الرب هو الله!»، ولا قتْلِ أنبياء البعل، ولا استجابة السماء ونزول المطر،
 بل على العكس لم يكن هناك أي تجاوب مع كرازته، وكان العالم يسير من رديء إلى أردأ، لكنه ظل يكرز بصبر ولم يَخُرْ أو يفشل لعشرات السنين هي مدة كرازته، مع أنه لم يرَ أية بادرة أمل من التصديق أو التغيير في العالم القديم الذي عاش فيه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2011)

*الراعي الصالح والخروف الضال






أي إنسانٍ منكم له مئة خروف، وأضاع واحدًا منها، ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية، ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده؟ ( لو 15: 4 )

هذا الأصحاح (لو15) لا يحتوي على ثلاثة أمثال كما يظن البعض، ولكنه يحتوي على مَثَل واحد مكوَّن من ثلاثة أجزاء، فهو يعطي صورة جميلة ورائعة عن اهتمام كل أقنوم من الأقانيم الثلاثة بخلاص الضال. وفي الجزء الأول من المَثَل (ع4- 7)، نرى عمل المسيح كالراعي الصالح.

أولاً: فهو الذي «له مئة خروف»، أي هو الذي تنتمي له «الخراف»، هم ينتمون إليه لأنهم عطية الآب له.

ثانيًا: هو الذي قيل عنه: «يذهب لأجل الضال»، وهذا يصوِّر المسيح وهو آتٍ من بيت الآب في الأعالي إلى هذه الأرض حيث يوجد الخروف الضال.

ثالثًا: نجد أنه يذهب وراء الضال «حتى يجده»، وهذا يستحضر أمامنا الصليب، مكان الموت، لأنه هناك كان يوجد «الخروف»، ولن يمكن أن يجده إلا هناك.

رابعًا: «وإذا وَجده يضعه على منكبيه» وهذا يُخبرنا عن عناية المخلِّص الرقيقة بخاصته، وأيضًا يضمن لنا المكان الآمن الذي صار لنا الآن فيه. من الرائع أن نلاحظ في إشعياء9: 6 حيث الكلام عن مُلك المسيح المستقبلي «تكون الرياسة على كتفهِ»، فالكتف بالمفرد يُذكر هنا، بينما عندما يُذكر الخروف يأتي بالمثنى «منكبيه». كتف واحدة تحمل رئاسة العالم، وكتفان يُعطيان ضمانًا مضاعفًا لحفظنا.

خامسًا: يضعه على منكبيه «فَرِحًا». يا له من أمر عجيب! إننا نستطيع أن نفهم أن الخروف يمكنه أن يجد من الأسباب ما يجعله يفرح بالراعي، ولكن كون المخلِّص (المكتفي بذاته) يجد مناسبة ليفرح بخلاص الخطاة التعساء المستحقين للجحيم، فهذا أمر ”فائق المعرفة“.

سادسًا: «ويأتي إلى بيتهِ»، هذا يتكلم عن النتيجة المباركة لعمل المخلِّص، وعن النجاح المنشود لسعي الراعي. لاحظ أن السماء هنا تُسمى «البيت»، تصوير يدفعنا لنُطيل فيه التأمل.

سابعًا: «ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم: افرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال». كم يكشف لنا هذا قلب المسيح! فهو ليس يفرح فقط بخلاص الضال، ولكنه يدعو الملائكة ليشاركوه فرحته.
*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2011)

*بيت الخمر






أدخلني إلى بيت الخمر، وعلمه فوقي محبة ( نش 2: 4 )
سبق أن قالت العروس: «أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله» ( نش 1: 4 )،
 هذه هي الشركة الفردية، وهي لا بد أن تسبق التمتع بالشركة الجماعية في بيت الخمر الذي فيه نتمتع بالشركة معه، ومع جميع الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع المسيح في عدم فساد.

وعبارة «أدخلني» تدل على أنها في ذاتها ليست جديرة على الإطلاق بالدخول إلى هذا المكان، لكنه هو الذي أدخلها. وهي تذكِّرنا بقول الوحي عن الرب إنه «أخذ بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وصعد بهم إلى جبلٍ عالٍ.
 وتغيَّرت هيئته قدامهم» ( مت 17: 1 ، 2)، وهي صورة أيضًا للاجتماع إلى اسم الرب، حيث يُرى الرب بمجده، وحيث تتصاعد كلمات القديس: 
«جيد يا رب أن نكون ههنا»، وحيث تُرفع العيون فلا نرى إلا يسوع وحده.

نعم مَنْ فينا يستحق التواجد في محضر الرب؟

 دَعنا لا ننسى أننا في الاجتماع إلى اسمه نوجد في محضر ذاك الخالق المهيب الذي مجده ملء كل الأرض، بل إننا نجلس في محضر ذاك الذي السرافيم تقف في محضره، ونُعاين مجده بوجهٍ مكشوف، ذاك الذي تغطي وجوهها أمامه، 
ونتكلم إلى ذاك الذي لا تقدر الملائكة إلا أن تتلقى تعليماته وأوامره!

وبيت الخمر هو المكان الذي يتم فيه شرب الخمر. والخمر صورة في الكتاب إلى الفرح وإلى الروح القدس، أو بالحري أفراح الروح القدس. 
إنها ليست أفراحًا جسدية نتيجة الطَرَب العالمي، بل أفراحًا عميقة لا يقدر أن ينشئ نظيرها إلا الروح القدس. لقد أدخلها إلى حيث يمكنها التمتع بأفراح الروح القدس المباركة والعجيبة، حيث الفرح الذي لا يُنطق به ومجيد.

وفي بيت الأفراح وجدت العروس أن الراية المرفوعة هي «المحبة».
 والراية المرفوعة تدل على إحراز النصر. والنُصرة التي تمت هي نُصرة الصليب، فعلى أساس محبة الصليب يمكننا نحن أن نجتمع إلى اسمه.
 ما الذي أوجدنا نحن الذين بالطبيعة خطاة في محضره القدوس؟ ولماذا لا نهرب نحن من محضر الله كما فعل أبونا آدم؟ هل نحن أفضل؟ 
كلا البتة، ولكنها المحبة التي غلبت عداوتنا وشرّنا، وهو عين ما عبَّر عنه المسيح عندما قال: «وأنا إن ارتفعتُ عن الأرض (بالصليب) أجذبُ إليَّ الجميع» ( يو 12: 32 ). 
هذا هو أساس اجتماعنا إليه.
*​


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2011)

> *«جيد يا رب أن نكون ههنا»، وحيث تُرفع العيون فلا نرى إلا يسوع وحده.
> 
> نعم مَنْ فينا يستحق التواجد في محضر الرب؟
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جداااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## mary naeem (14 مايو 2011)

جميل جداً
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جداااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2011)

mary naeem قال:


> جميل جداً
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


*ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*اسمه يسوع






اسمه يسوع، لأنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم( مت 1: 21)

عندما أعلن الملاك القول: «لأنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم» كان يتطلع إلى الأمام أو على الأقل كانت هذه وجهة نظر الروح فيما يتعلَّق بأزمنة ما بعد الصليب.
 فإن شعب الله ما كان ليخلص، كما شهد الأنبياء، بدون التوبة وفاعلية الكفارة.

 فسمعان البار عندما أُتيح له امتياز أخذْ الرب على ذراعيه، تنبأ أيضًا في وضوح تام أن مجد شعب يهوه سوف يكمل بعد رفض الطفل المقدس عند تقديمه للشعب ( لو 2: 25 - 35). 
فإن آلام المسيح ينبغي أن تسبق أمجاده، حتى كما قال هو لتلميذي عمواس: «أَمَا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده؟» ( لو 24: 26 ).

 كان هذا الواقع هو الذي محَّص قلوب البشر مُظهرًا ما فيها من عداء مُستحكَم.
 فلو أُتيح لهم أن يأخذوا المسيح بالقوة وينصِّبوه ملكًا عليهم، ولو أنه جعل من نفسه قائدًا لهم، وسار في مقدمتهم ليخلِّصهم من صولة أعدائهم، لرحَّبوا به كالمسيا المُنتظَر، حتى وإن كانوا لا بد أن يشقوا عليه عصا الطاعة بعد ذلك مباشرة.
 ولكنه وهو الذي جاء كـ «يهوه» المخلِّص ينبغي أولاً أن يُصلح الفجوة التي أوجدتها خطايا شعبه بينهم وبين إلههم، ولذلك فإنه باشر بنفسه قضيتهم وحمل مسؤوليتهم، وكمَن قام مقامهم صاح: 
«يا الله أنت عرفت حماقتي، وذنوبي عنك لم تَخفَ» ( مز 69: 5 ).
 أيها الرب المبارك، نحن لا نستطيع أن نسبر غور أحزانك وآلامك، ولكننا نستطيع أن نشكرك لأنك جعلت خطايا شعبك خطاياك، وأبعدتها عنهم إلى الأبد.

ومع ذلك، أيها القارئ العزيز، في حين أن هذا الوعد يشير مبدئيًا إلى شعب الله، إلا أنه ينبغي أن لا ننسى أن نفس هذا العمل المجيد الذي هو أساس مغفرة خطاياهم، 
هو سبيلنا الوحيد لمغفرة خطايانا كذلك، وعن طريق زلَّتهم أُتيح الخلاص للأمم، 
ومن ثم استطاع الرسول أن يكتب إلى الكورنثيين «أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دُفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب» ( 1كو 15: 3 ، 4).

يجدر بنا إذًا، أن نشكر الله دائمًا من أجل نعمته العجيبة؛ النعمة التي انتهزت فرصة رفض خاصته 
وعدم إيمانهم لتعلن كل مشوراته المتعلقة بأولئك الذين سيكونون وَرَثة الله ووارثين مع المسيح،
 وجدير بنا كذلك أن تفيض قلوبنا شكرًا وامتنانًا عند ذكر اسم يسوع، لأنه هو الذي حقق وضمن لنا كل شيء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2011)

*سير وسلوك

**




*​*
لأن كثيرين يسيرون ... وهم أعداء صليب المسيح ... فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات ( في 3: 18 - 20)

نحن أمام فريقين: مَنْ يسيرون معتمدين على برهم الذاتي، وهم أعداء لصليب المسيح الذي يضع نهاية للإنسان وبره، كما يضع حدًا فاصلاً بين المؤمن والعالم ( غل 6: 14 ). وهذا الفريق الأول نهايتهم الهلاك، إذ يفتكرون في الأرضيات حيث كل آمالهم وطموحاتهم.

أما الفريق الثاني، ويضم بولس نفسه معهم، فإن سيرتهم في السماوات حيث مآلهم الأبدي ووطنهم الحقيقي، ومنها ينتظرون خلاصهم بل مُخلِّصهم، الذي سيغيِّر شكل جسد تواضعهم ليكون على صورة جسد مجده.

فيا لها من مفارقة بين الفريقين!

 ونذكر هنا شريعة أعطاها الرب لبني إسرائيل في أجيالهم، أن يجعلوا على أهداب ذيل ثيابهم عصابة من أسمانجوني، حتى لا يزيغوا وراء قلوبهم وأعينهم كلما نظروا إليها ( عد 15: 37 - 41).

 وفي هذا مغزى أدبي لتعليمنا؛ فكلما انخفضت رؤوسنا لأسفل، وتعلَّقت قلوبنا بالعالم، علينا أن نذكر سريعًا مقامنا السماوي وجنسيتنا السماوية، كما قال الرب: «ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم» (يو17)، فحالاً تتحول أنظارنا للسماء.

«فإن كنتم قد قُمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق، حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض» ( كو 3: 1 ، 2)، فلنحذر من محبة العالم والأشياء التي فيه: شهوة الجسد، شهوة العيون، تعظم المعيشة ( 1يو 2: 16 )، فنأبى كل ما يقدمه لنا، متمثلين بيوسف وأليشع وموسى، وقد قيل عن كل منهم أنه «أبى» إزاء شهوات العالم. 
ولا ننسى أن «العالم يمضي وشهوته» ( 1يو 2: 17 )، وهيئته تزول ( 1كو 7: 31 )، ولنتوقع مجيء الرب لأجل الخلاص النهائي الذي هو غاية إيماننا، حيث نُخطف جميعًا في السُحب لمُلاقاة الرب في الهواء، وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب ( 1تس 4: 16 ).
*​


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2011)

> *«فإن كنتم قد قُمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق، حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض» ( كو 3: 1 ، 2)، فلنحذر من محبة العالم والأشياء التي فيه: شهوة الجسد، شهوة العيون، تعظم المعيشة ( 1يو 2: 16 )، فنأبى كل ما يقدمه لنا، متمثلين بيوسف وأليشع وموسى، وقد قيل عن كل منهم أنه «أبى» إزاء شهوات العالم. *​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرخ قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرخ قلبك*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

*مثالنا في الشكر






في ذلك الوقت أجاب يسوع وقال: أحمدُكَ أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض ... لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك ( مت 11: 25 ، 26)

إذا كان الرب يحرِّضنا بفم رسوله قائلاً: 
«اشكروا في كل شيء» ( 1تس 5: 18 )، فهو لا يطلب منا شيئًا لم يفعله هو، إذ يجب أن لا يغيب عن بالنا أنه اجتاز في هذا المشهد، وتجرَّب في كل شيٍ مثلنا بلا خطية.

تأملوه في متى11: 16- 30 مُجرَّبًا من ذلك الجيل المتقلب الذي لم يؤمن به بعد كل أعمال محبته ومعجزات قوته. ولا ريب أن ذلك الظرف كان كافيًا لأن يُحزن أي واحد، إذ تضيع كل أتعابه باطلاً بحسب الظاهر.

 ولكن كيف تصرَّف الرب إزاء كل هذا؟
 «في ذلك الوقت أجاب يسوع وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب ربُّ السماء والأرض ... لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك». وإذا رجعنا إلى لوقا10: 21 حيث تُسرَد نفس الحادثة نجد أيضًا أنه قد «تهلل يسوع بالروح».

ولنلاحظ القول: «أجاب يسوع وقال: أحمدُكَ». 
علامَ أجاب؟ إنه كان يرى هنا، كما في كل الظروف المؤلمة، يد أبيه ويسمع صوته يقول:
 ”هذه مني“ فيُجيب قائلاً: «أحمدك أيها الآب ربُّ السماء والأرض ... لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك». 
فالآب رب السماء والأرض الذي له سلطان على كل شيء، هو الذي أمر بهذه الظروف المؤلمة ولذلك يقبلها الرب يسوع بالشكر.

وأنت أيضًا أيها القارئ العزيز، إخضع إرادتك لأبيك، فتشعر براحة كبيرة من ثقل كل ظرف مؤلم، وتحسّ بقوة متجددة في نفسك، وتفرح في الروح في كل مرة تُجيب الله فيها قائلاً: 
«أحمدك أيها الآب ... لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك». 

ويا لها من راحة نشعر بها عندما نعلم أنه مهما كانت صعوبة الظرف، فإن المشيئة الإلهية التي رتبته لم تخطئ.

وإن كنت لا أميل أن أُجيب قائلاً: 
«أحمدك أيها الآب» 
فإنما هذا يدل على أن إرادتي لم تُخضَع لإرادته، وإني لا أريده أن يتخذ طريقه معي ولا أرغب في أن يُجري معي كما تكون المسرة أمامه، 
ولذلك أشكو وأتذمر فأضيف إلى شقائي شقاء بدون جدوى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*أمجاد تزول







أَوصِ الأغنياء في الدهر الحاضر أن لا يستكبروا، ولا يُلقوا رجاءهم على غير يقينية الغنى، بل على الله الحي ( 1تي 6: 17 )

ذات يوم رَسَت في ميناء بورتسموث بانجلترا سفينتان قادمتان من فرنسا، وكانت إحدى هاتين السفينتين مدرعة حربية دَوَت طلقات المدافع تحية لاستقبالها. 

وكانت الأخرى يختًا نزلت منه امرأة متقدمة في السن، استقلت عربة، ومضت في طريقها لم يشعر بها أحد.

كانت السفينة الحربية تقل رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية قادمًا إلى انجلترا في زيارة رسمية لملك بريطانيا. وكان اليخت يقل أوجيني إمبراطورة فرنسا في وقت من الأوقات. ولقد كان رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية رجلاً من أصل متواضع قفز إلى رئاسة الجمهورية في الانتخابات.

ويا له من درس! 
ويا لها من عِبرة!
 لقد كانت الإمبراطورة أوجيني في أيامها سيدة المجتمع الراقي في كل أوربا بلا مُنازع، ولقد سبق أن زارت بريطانيا أيضًا زيارة رسمية واستقبلتها الملكة فيكتوريا أحرّ استقبال، ولكن الحرب المشئومة بين فرنسا وبروسيا عام 1870 – 1871 أطاحت بعرش زوجها،
 واضطرت الإمبراطورة لأن تهرب لحياتها، وتَعاقَب على عرش فرنسا بعد ذلك أُناس من عامة الشعب.

هذه هي «غير يقينية» مجد العالم.
 وبكل تأكيد استقرت هذه الحقيقة في قلب أوجيني في ذلك اليوم عندما كانت تطرق آذانها طلقات مدافع ميناء بورتسموث، ومع ذلك فالناس رجالاً ونساءً يبيعون أنفسهم لأجل تنعُّم يوم قصير ولذة استمتاع وجيز بنفخة مجد باطل وزائل. قد ينوء رجل تحت حمل الألقاب التي تُخلع عليه، ومع ذلك يهلك هلاكًا أبديًا ويمضي إلى قتام الظلام إلى الأبد.

إن بريق الحياة الحاضرة وتوهجها قد غرر بالكثيرين. وذلك البريق وهذا التوهج لن يدوم طويلاً، وسريعًا سيتقلد الرب المرفوض الآن سلطانه، وسيمسك بصولجانه، وستتزلزل من رهبته قلوب أعدائه.

 ووشيكًا سيظهر يسوع المسيح المُحتقر الآن في كل جلاله وجبروته وسينتزع الأرض من أيدي غاصبيها.
 وإن دم المسيح الكريم يستطيع أن يضع في فمي حُجة امتلاك الحياة الأبدية ويؤهلني للبركة اللانهائية. فليتعلق بهذا العالم التَعِس المسكين مَن يتعلق به، وليشبع الأغنياء بقشوره إن أشبعتهم القشور.
 أما نصيب المؤمن فهو شيء آخر؛ نصيب موفور الدسم، أبدي الدوام، لا تمتد إليه يد عابث، ولا يتطرق إليه فساد. 

فهل تشاركنا هذا النصيب؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

*هامان ومردخاي

**



*​*
وعدَّد لهم هامان عظمة غناه وكثرة بنيه .. وقال .. وكل هذا لا يساوي عندي شيئًا كلما أرى مردخاي اليهودي جالسًا في باب الملك ( أس 5: 11 - 13)

كان الناس في تلك الأيام ينظرون إلى هامان ومردخاي فيرون الأول سعيدًا جدًا والآخر بائسًا جدًا، وتلك هي نظرة العيان، أما الحقيقة فكانت عكس هذا تمامًا.
 فقد كان هامان رغم تلك الأبهة والعظمة والسعادة الظاهرية كأنه في أتون من العذاب إذ كان يدخل بيته حزينًا مُكمدًا فتظن زوجته أن مصيبة كبرى قد نزلت به، أو أن الملك قد جرَّده من كل امتيازاته، أو أنه أمرَ بقتله أو نفيه، فلا تزال به مستفهمة في حيرة وخوف ولوعة حتى يقول لها السبب، فإذا هو عدم سجود مردخاي له، ذلك البواب التافه. 

يا للغرابة!
 ما أشبه العظمة العالمية بالطبول:
 صوت عالِ من جوفٍ خالِ.

أما مردخاي فقد كان سعيدًا حقًا رغم فقره وحقارته، وكان مصدر سعادته ما يتمتع به من سلام في القلب وراحة في الضمير وهدوء في العقل سببه شعور برضى الله عنه لأمانته في أعماله وتصرفاته، ورضى مليكه عنه لأمانته في خدمته، وفوق هذا فقد كان يشعر بلذة تفوق التصور عندما يذكر أنه يهودي وأحد أفراد شعب الله الذين اتخذهم لنفسه وميَّزهم عن الشعوب الذين حولهم بأن أصبح لهم إلهًا وأصبحوا له شعبًا. فإن سجد الكثيرون لإنسان كهامان ولكنه أشرف من ذلك بكثير إذ هو لا يسجد إلا لله وحده.

ليست المسألة بالمظاهر فإنها خدَّاعة ولكنها بحقائق الأمور التي لا تكذب، وليست السعادة في الغنى ولا في الشهرة ولا في النفوذ ولا في الجاه، فقد تجتمع هذه كلها لشخص ولكنه يبقى في داخله شقيًا، 
ولكن السعادة الحقيقية والغبطة الصحيحة في شيء واحد هو ”إرضاء الله“.

 وما أسعدني إذا كان الله راضيًا عني، فليس رضاؤه مما يمكن أن يُشترى بالنقود مهما كثرت، ولا يعوَّض بما تسعه الدنيا من حطام، ولكنه يرضى حقًا بالإيمان، وبدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه.

إن الإيمان يُشعِر المؤمن براحة من جهة الحياة الأبدية كما أنه يُشعِره براحة من جهة الحياة الحاضرة، فلا تصغر نفوس المؤمنين عندما يرون الغير يزدهرون في مظاهرهم، بل يمتلئون ثقة بمركزهم ومقامهم 
ومستقبلهم أكثر من ثقة أولئك بأنفسهم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2011)

> *إن الإيمان يُشعِر المؤمن براحة من جهة الحياة الأبدية كما أنه يُشعِره براحة من جهة الحياة الحاضرة، فلا تصغر نفوس المؤمنين عندما يرون الغير يزدهرون في مظاهرهم، بل يمتلئون ثقة بمركزهم ومقامهم
> ومستقبلهم أكثر من ثقة أولئك بأنفسهم.*​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*ثقة الدخول





فَإِذْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بِالدُّخُولِ إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ بِدَمِ يَسُوعَ ( عب 10: 19 )
«فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة (أو جرأة أو حرية) بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع، (عن) طريقٍ (مصنوعٍ حديثًا) حيًا كرَّسه لنا بالحجاب، أي جسده» ( عب 10: 19 ، 20). 

هذه ترجمة حرفية منقولة عن جرانت.

نعم لنا جرأة التحرر من الخوف، جرأة التحرر من ضمير الخطايا، وما هو مصدر وسَنَد هذه الجرأة؟ 
إنه «دم يسوع» هو ضمان سلامتنا ونحن نطأ عتبات الأقداس.
 وأما الذين لم يعرفوا هذا السَنَد الوحيد «دم يسوع»، وبالتالي لم يتطهروا بدمه من نجاسات خطاياهم، فهم الرجسون والذين قيل عنهم في سفر الرؤيا «وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون ... فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنارٍ وكبريتٍ، الذي هو الموت الثاني» ( رؤ 21: 8 ). ويا له من مصير رهيب!

في مطلَع الأصحاح التاسع من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين نرى تقسيمًا أو فاصلاً ضخمًا بين القدس 
«المَسكَن الأول» وبين قدس الأقداس «المسكن الثاني»، ونرى أن القدس بما احتواه: 
المنارة والمائدة وخبز الوجوه، كان وقْفًا على الكهنة الذين كانوا يصنعون الخدمة كل يوم، بحيث كان محظورًا عليهم الاقتراب إلى ما وراء الحجاب الثاني أي
 «قدس الأقداس» الذي كان من امتياز رئيس الكهنة أن يدخله مرة واحدة في السنة، وليس بلا دم.

أَما وقد شُق الحجاب بعد موت ربنا يسوع المسيح، فقد أصبح «القدس» و «قدس الأقداس» مكانًا أو مسكنًا واحدًا يسميه العهد الجديد «الأقداس» أو «المكان المقدس». 
على أن هذا لا يعنى إلغاء محتويات «القدس» ذلك أن جميع هذه المحتويات تشير إلى المسيح الذي وإن صار من امتيازنا الدخول إلى الأقداس، سيظل موضوع سُبحنا وسجودنا وغبطتنا.

وما الذي أجاز لنا الدخول إلى تلك الأقداس التي هي ليست من هذه الخليقة، بل هي السماء عينها، حيث دخل سيدنا ليظهر أمام وجه الله لأجلنا؟

 إنه الدم الغالي الثمين الذي أعد لنا مكانًا هناك حيث دخل سيدنا، الذي أهّلنا نحن أيضًا للسجود
 لإلهنا بالروح منذ الآن هنا. 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## m.cena (22 مايو 2011)

Hey Hey HEy WHat Was tHat ?
!


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

m.cena قال:


> Hey Hey HEy WHat Was tHat ?
> !


*سلام ونعمه ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



دى عبارة عن موضوعات تأملية من الكتاب المقدس
بنتعلم منها دروس روحية لحياتنا اليومية وعلاقتنا بالله 
وبنتأمل فيها كمان عن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس..
فبتكون زى وجبة روحية كغذاء للروح 
لأن زى ما الجسد يحتاج للأكل والشرب ,,الروح بردو ليها غذائها الروحى.
+بصلى التأملات تكون سبب بركة ونمو روحى لكل اللى بيقراها.
آمين
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

*الزارع والحاصد






الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج. الذاهب ذهابًا بالبكاء، حاملاً مبذر الزرع، مجيئًا يجيء بالترنم حاملاً حُزَمه ( مز 126: 5 ، 6)

إن سيدنا المبارك أتى إلى الأرض كالزارع العظيم وكابن الإنسان الذي زرع الزرع الجيد ( مت 13: 37 ).
 لقد أتى من مجد السماء حاملاً البذار الجيدة، وإذ زرع زرع بالدموع. ومَنْ يستطيع أن يصف الخدمة العجيبة التي خدمها، والطريقة التي زرع بها؟
 انظر إليه عند بئر يعقوب! في حر النهار قد قطع المسافة الطويلة المُتعبة، ليزرع الزرع الجيد في قلب المرأة الخاطئة 
التي كان تاريخها مملوءًا بالإثم والعار.

ولكن الزرع العظيم قد زرعه لما مضى إلى الصليب.
 رُفض الزارع المبارك الذي أعلن الله للإنسان. إن مَنْ قال «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» رفضه الإنسان وعلَّقه على الصليب، حيث أتم العمل الذي لأجله أتى. لقد مات ليجمع حصادًا للمجد «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتَمُت فهي تبقى وحدها.

 ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمرٍ كثير» ( يو 12: 24 ).

 إنه حبة الحنطة، وجميع مَنْ آمنوا به هم الثمر الثمين لموته على الصليب، وبقوة الروح القدس الموجود على الأرض لهذا الغرض يجمع هذا الثمر. إن مَنْ زرع بالدموع يحصد الآن بالابتهاج.
 لما مضى إلى الصليب ليقدِّم نفسه كالذبيحة العظمى، رأى زرعه، رأى الكنيسة وكل أعضائها، وإذ أحبها أسلم نفسه لأجلها ( أف 5: 25 ).

 ما أعظم الفرح الذي يملأ قلبه إذ يُضم، عضو بعد عضو، إلى جسده المبارك، ومصيره أن يكون معه ويشاركه في مجده!

ولكن أكثر من ذلك «مجيئًا يجيءُ بالترنم حاملاً حُزمه». 
سيأتي الوقت وذلك الزارع الذي زرع بالدموع، باذلاً نفسه لأجلنا، يجيءُ بالترنم حاملاً حُزَمهُ. عندئذٍ سيرى من تعب نفسه ويشبع. 

وما أعظم ما سنتمتع به نحن ـ ثمر تعبه ـ من مجد!

سنكون عندئذٍ إلى الأبد معه، ناظرين مجده، مشتركين معه في ذلك المجد وذلك الميراث العجيب.
 ألا تتوق نفوسنا إلى ذلك؟
 لا بد وأن هذا الشوق يملأ قلوب قديسي الله 
الذين يعرفون جيدًا ويحبون ظهوره.

 ما أكثر القلوب التي تصرخ الآن طالبةً تحقيق ذلك الوعد المعزي!
 ولكن لنتذكر أنه بينما يتأنى، يكون الوقت وقت زرع لنا.
 فلنخرج الآن، بالاتكال عليه، ونزرع بدموع المحبة،
 دموع الصلوات الحارة لأجل النفوس.

 وما أعظمه امتيازًا!
*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2011)

> *الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج. الذاهب ذهابًا بالبكاء، حاملاً مبذر الزرع، مجيئًا يجيء بالترنم حاملاً حُزَمه ( مز 126: 5 ، 6)*​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه جداااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

*كيف تصنع البر؟






فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تُصوِّت قدامك بالبوق، كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع وفي الأزقة، 
لكي يُمجَّدوا من الناس ( مت 6: 2 )
الكلمة ”مُرائي“ في اللغة اليونانية التي كُتب بها العهد الجديد تعني ”ممثل“.
 فالمرائي المتظاهر بالتقوى لكنه مُنكر لقوتها إنما هو يمثل دور التقي ليس إلا.
 إنه يعتبر كل العالم مسرحًا، وهو يقوم بالتمثيل فيه، إنه لا يظهر قط في شخصيته الحقيقية بل المُصطنعة، إنه يرتدي قناعًا يخفي تحته شخصيته الحقيقية، مع هذا الفارق الجوهري بينه وبين الممثل؛ فالممثل على المسرح لا خطورة منه، فكل الناس تعرف أنه مجرد مُمثل، أما المرائي فإنه يحاول أن يخدع الناس وذلك بالظهور أمامهم وهو يمارس صور العبادة المختلفة من صَدَقة (ع2) أو صلاة (ع5) أو صوم (ع16).

ولقد استخدم الرب في هذا الجزء صورتين مجَازيتين ليوضح لنا فكره: 
أولاً. التصويت بالبوق، للكناية عن المشغولية بجذب أنظار الناس، لكنه يستطرد إلى ما هو أبعد وأعمق من ذلك فيقول ما معناه: ليس فقط لا تعلن عملك للآخرين،
 بل أيضًا لا تعلنه لنفسك.
 وكأنه ـ له المجد ـ بعد أن حذرنا من السعي إلى نوال مديح الناس، يحذرنا أيضًا من الإعجاب بالذات فيقول: «وأما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تُعرِّف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك، لكي تكون صدقتُك في الخفاء» (ع3، 4).

والشمال واليمين لهما بالإضافة إلى معناهما المباشر الظاهري معنى أبعد. فاليد اليمين هي العضو الذي به نعمل الأعمال، أما الشمال فهو مكان القلب.
 فالرب إذ يقول لا تُعرِّف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك، كأنه يقول لنا: لا تَدَع قلبك يُعجب بما تفعل. 

فهناك أشخاص، مع أنهم لا يعملون برهم أمام الناس، ليمدحهم الغير، إلا أنك تجدهم، بينهم وبين أنفسهم، مُعجبين بما فعلوا. ويُخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن واحد من هؤلاء هو عوبديًا الذي على قصر أخآب. 
لقد عمل الخير في الخفاء مع أنبياء الرب، ويبدو أنه كثيرًا ما عرفت شماله ما فعلت يمينه، فإنه ما أن التقى بإيليا رجل الله حتى قال له: 
«أ لم يُخبَر سيدي بما فعلت حين قَتَلَتْ إيزابل أنبياء الرب، إذ خبأت من أنبياء الرب مئة رجلٍ ... وعُلتُهم بخبزٍ وماءٍ» ( 1مل 18: 13 ). 

لكن الرب يقول هنا لا تدع الناس ينشغلون بما فعلت، ولا تنشغل أنت به، بل لتكن صدقتك في الخفاء فتبرهن بذلك على أنها بدافع شفقة حقيقية على النفوس المحتاجة، ورغبة مُخلِصة لإرضاء الله وحده.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه جداااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## mary naeem (23 مايو 2011)

*ما أكثر القلوب التي تصرخ الآن طالبةً تحقيق ذلك الوعد المعزي!
ولكن لنتذكر أنه بينما يتأنى، يكون الوقت وقت زرع لنا.
فلنخرج الآن، بالاتكال عليه، ونزرع بدموع المحبة،
دموع الصلوات الحارة لأجل النفوس.*

كلمات قوية جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

mary naeem قال:


> *ما أكثر القلوب التي تصرخ الآن طالبةً تحقيق ذلك الوعد المعزي!
> ولكن لنتذكر أنه بينما يتأنى، يكون الوقت وقت زرع لنا.
> فلنخرج الآن، بالاتكال عليه، ونزرع بدموع المحبة،
> دموع الصلوات الحارة لأجل النفوس.*
> ...


*ميرسى ياتاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*يقينية المجيء الثاني





خُرُوجُهُ يَقِينٌ كَالْفَجْرِ. يَأْتِي إِلَيْنَا كَالْمَطَرِ ( هو 6: 3 )

نستطيع أن نجمع من كلمة الله عدة أمور تجعل مجيء الرب الثاني أمرًا حتميًا:

(1) لأن الله الآب أعلن عن رغبته وأشواقه لمجيء المسيح ليملك. فلا بد أن يجلس المسيح ويتسلط على كرسيه ( زك 6: 13 ). 
فأشواق الآب وغيرته على مجد الابن تحتم مجيء المسيح للـمُلك ( أع 2: 30 -35).
 فبعد ظهور المسيح سيكون ملكًا كبيرًا على كل الأرض ( مز 47: 7 ؛ 110: 1، 2؛ رؤ5).

(2) لأن الله الابن قد وعد بهذا المجيء. كقوله لتلاميذه «آتي أَيضًا وآخذكم إِليَّ» ( يو 14: 3 ). وفى سفر الرؤيا نقرأ كثيرًا هذا القول المعزى للرب «ها أَنا آتي سرِيعًا» وهو يتكرر في رؤيا22 فقط ثلاث مرات (ع7، 12، 20).

(3) لأن الله الروح القدس قد أكد على مصداقية هذا الأمر. «روح المسيحِ ... سبق فشهِد بِالآلامِ التي لِلمسيحِ والأمجاد التي بَعْدَهَا» ( 1بط 1: 11 ).

(4) لأن الملائكة القديسين قد سبقوا فأنبأوا بهذا المجيء، عندما أكدوا للتلاميذ هذا الحق الجليل «إِن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إِلى السماءِ سيأتي هكذا كما رأَيتموه منطلقًا إِلى السماءِ» ( أع 1: 11 ).

(5) لأن أُناس الله القديسين قد أعلنوا بالوحي عن مجيء الرب. فالرجاء المسيحي يملأ كل صفحات العهد الجديد. 
وكذلك حقيقة ظهور المسيح للـمُلك تمتلئ بها كل نبوات العهد القديم. وكل شخص يطيع الكلمة لا بد أن يصدِّق هذه الأمور المتيقنة عندنا.

(6) لأن قيامة المسيح برهنت على يقينية المجيء، «لأنه أقام يومًا هو فيه مزمعٌ أَن يدين المسكونة بِالعدلِ، بِرجلٍ قد عيَّنه، مقدمًا لِلجميعِ إِيمانًا إِذ أقامه من الأموات» ( أع 17: 31 ).

(7) لأنه كما تمت آلام المسيح حرفيًا، هكذا أيضًا ستتم كل أمجاد المسيح المرتبطة بالمجيء الثاني. فهناك أكثر من 300 نبوة خاصة بمجيئه الأول قد تمت حرفيًا.
 وهناك حوالي 2500 نبوة خاصة بمجيئه الثاني، وهذه لا بد أن تتم أيضًا حرفيًا! ( إش 53: 12 ؛ مي5: 15؛ في2: 5-11).

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*للفجار وليس الأبرار





ولكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا ( رو 5: 8 )

إن الكلمة التي استُخدمت للإتيان بي إلى المخلِّص هي رومية5: 8 «ولكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا». 
ولا يمكن أن أنسى العتق المصحوب بالسلام الذي جاء لقلبي عندما أشرق نور هذا الحق المجيد على نفسي وهو أن يسوع المسيح قد جاء ليس للقديسين بل للخطاة، وأن الناس الأردياء وليس الطيبون، والناس الفجار، وليس الأبرار (الذين يعتمدون على برهم الذاتي) هم الذين يقبلهم الله ويغفر لهم من أجل خاطر ذلك الفادي.

حاولت جهدي سنين عديدة لأجعل نفسي قديسًا. حاولت أن أقلل من خطأي وأن أحسِّن في سيرتي على أمل أن الله يقبلني لهذا السبب ويرحمني في اليوم الأخير. ومعظم المواعظ التي سمعتها حينئذٍ كانت تؤيد هذا الفكر عندي، فالمواعظ كانت تحثني أن أكون طيبًا وأن أفعل الحَسَن وأن أستخدم وسائط النعمة وأن أقرأ الكتاب المقدس، وإذا فعلت ذلك، فالله بطريقة خفية لا أعلمها سيغفر لي باقي الخطايا التي لم تكفِّر عنها هذه الحَسَنات. أما المسيح فلم يكن فيه شيء سوى مثال حسن لنا وشفيع الرحمة لنا عند الله.

 فلم أسمع شيئًا عن إمكان الحصول على الخلاص والحرية في الحال، ولا أذكر أني تقابلت مع أحد نال هذه الحرية أو ذلك الخلاص. 
ولعلك تدرك دهشتي عندما كتبت لي إحدى قريباتي خطابًا قالت فيه إنها خلصت أثناء حضورها اجتماعًا تبشيريًا عُقد في خيمة وأن الكلمات التي قادتها إلى المخلِّص هي تلك الواردة في رومية5: 8، ثم ختمت خطابها بالقول: إن الرب يسوع يخلِّص الخطاة وليس القديسين، والفجار وليس الأبرار ... هنا يعثر تقريبًا كل شخص، فالجميع يريدون أن يحسِّنوا أنفسهم ويظنون أن الله عندئذٍ يخلِّصهم، بينما الله يخلِّص الخطاة كما هم من أجل خاطر المسيح.

عندئذٍ ثارت ثائرتي وتمرَّد قلبي المتكبر ضد هذا الفكر، ولكن شيئًا فشيئًا أخضعت كبريائي وابتدأت آخذ مكاني كخاطئ فقير لا يملك شيئًا وضعيف لا قدرة له على عمل شيء. 

وحينئذٍ مدّ الرب إليَّ ذراع الخلاص ... آه مَن لي بصوت أقوى من صوت البوق لأنشر هذا الخبر طولاً وعرضًا، وهو أنه «ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا».
*​


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2011)

> *ولا يمكن أن أنسى العتق المصحوب بالسلام الذي جاء لقلبي عندما أشرق نور هذا الحق المجيد على نفسي وهو أن يسوع المسيح قد جاء ليس للقديسين بل للخطاة، وأن الناس الأردياء وليس الطيبون، والناس الفجار، وليس الأبرار (الذين يعتمدون على برهم الذاتي) هم الذين يقبلهم الله ويغفر لهم من أجل خاطر ذلك الفادي.*​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



*ميرسى يا أمى لمروركم الجميل
وتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2011)

* نابال الأحمق








قال: مَن هو داود؟ ومَن هو ابن يسى؟ .. أآخذ خبزي ومائي وذبيحي الذي ذبحت لجازيَّ وأُعطيه لقومٍ لا أعلم من أين هم؟ ( 1صم 25: 10 ، 11)

كان نابال هذا إسرائيليًا، وكان يختلف جدًا في ظروفه عن داود الذي، بالرغم من كونه ملك إسرائيل الممسوح، إلا أنه لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه، بل كان يتجول من جبل إلى جبل، ويهرب من مغارة ليختبئ في أخرى.
 زِد على ذلك أن نابال كان أنانيًا ولا يميل إلى داود. فإذا كانت لديه بركات فإنه يحتفظ بها لنفسه، وإذا كان عظيمًا فما كان يخطر على باله أن يشارك في عظمته أحدًا، وعلى الأخص داود ورفاقه.

كان داود في البرية إذ كان هناك مكانه، وكان نابال مُحاطًا بجميع تنعمات الحياة.
 الأول كانت له أتعابه وآلامه، والثاني كانت له ممتلكاته ومباهجه. 
وعمومًا نجد أنه حيثما تُستمد امتيازات من مناصب دينية، هناك توجد الأنانية.
 فالاعتراف بالحقائق إذا لم يكن مصحوبًا بإنكار الذات، فإنه سيرتبط بالمشغولية بالذات والأنانية. ولذلك نلاحظ أنه في يومنا الحاضر هناك روح عالمية واضحة مرتبطة بأسمى اعتراف بالحق، وهذا شر مُحزن شعر به الرسول حتى في يومه، فقال: «لأن كثيرين يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مرارًا، والآن أذكرهم أيضًا باكيًا، وهم أعداء صليب المسيح، الذين نهايتهم الهلاك، الذين إلههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم، الذين يفتكرون في الأرضيات» ( في 3: !8، 19).

لاحظ أنهم «أعداء صليب المسيح»، فهم لا يرفضون جملة المبادئ المسيحية. إنهم لا يطرحون عنهم رداء المسيحية، بل «يسيرون» ـ أي أن لديهم قدر من الاعتراف. والأشخاص المذكورين هنا يستاءون جدًا بلا شك إذا حرمهم أحد من لقب المسيحية، وإن كانوا لا يريدون أن يحملوا صليب المسيح وليس لهم أية علاقة عملية مع المسيح المصلوب، بل يرحبون بكل شيء يحصلون عليه عن طريق المسيحية دون أية تضحية أو إنكار ذات «إلههم بطنهم ... الذين يفتكرون في الأرضيات».
 آه، ما أكثر أولئك الذين علقت بهم تُهمة التفكير في الأمور الأرضية! 
إذ من السهل الاعتراف بالمسيحية، بينما المسيح نفسه غير معروف، وصليبه مُبغَض. من السهل أن نردد اسم يسوع بالشفاه، وفي ذات الوقت نعيش لذواتنا في محبة للعالم. 

كل هذا مُجسَّم في شخصية نابال الأحمق البخيل، الذي إذ قد أغلق على نفسه وسط مباهجه وكمالياته وثرواته، ولم يهتم بمسيح الله، ولم يشعر بألمه في وقت مَنفاه المؤلم، وفي وقت تنقله المرير في البرية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2011)

*قلب الله وقلب الإنسان






فأجابت وقالت له: نعم، يا سيد! والكلاب أيضًا تحت المائدة تأكل من فُتاتِ البنين! ( مر 7: 28 )

في الأصحاح السابع من إنجيل مرقس، كشف الرب شر قلب الإنسان ( مر 7: 1 - 23)، وبعد ذلك نرى في قصة المرأة الفينيقية السورية، الكشف عن قلب الله ( مر 7: 24 - 30)، ذلك القلب المليء بالمحبة والذي لا يتخلى عن الحق في تعامله بالنعمة مع الخطاة المحتاجين.

كان المسيح يسير بكل تواضع في هذا العالم الذي رفضه غير ساعٍ للشهرة، ولكن مع ذلك لم يقدر أن يختفي لكماله الذي تميَّز به عن الآخرين (ع24)، وكما قال يوحنا داربي:
 ”لقد كان الصلاح المقرون بالقوة نادرًا في هذا العالم، حتى إنه لم يكن ممكنًا له أن يبقى مختفيًا“.

ومع أن هذه المرأة كانت أممية، إلا أن حاجتها الشديدة أتت بها إلى الرب. لقد كان عندها إيمان بقوة المسيح وبنعمته التي تمكِّنه من استخدام هذه القوة لصالح أُممية مثلها.

أراد الرب أن يختبر إيمانها ويُظهره أمام الآخرين بقوله: «دعي البنين أولاً يشبعون، لأنه ليس حسنًا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويُطرح للكلاب» (ع27). 

كان هذا امتحانًا شديدًا لإيمانها، كان من الممكن أن تقول: ”ما أنا إلا من الكلاب ولا حق لي في البركة التي هي للبنين فقط“، لكن إيمانها انتصر فوق هذا الموقف الصعب باعترافها بحقيقة ذاتها وبالارتماء في أحضان نعمته، وكأنها تقول:
 ”نعم من جهة استحقاقي الشخصي، ليس لي الحق في أخذ مكان البنين لأني لست إلا من الكلاب، ولكن كل ثقتي هي فيك أنت وفي مَنْ أنت، وليس في مَن أنا.
 إني أرى قلبك المملوء بالنعمة والمحبة لن يبخل بإلقاء الفُتات إلى الكلاب أمثالي“. 

هذا هو دائمًا طريق الإيمان الذي يشعر بعدم الاستحقاق والذي يستريح في نعمة الله الغنية.
 الإيمان يمسك بالمسيح ويستريح في قيمة شخصه الكريم وفي مَنْ هو في ذاته، كما يستريح في عمله الكامل الذي أتمه على الصليب.
 هذا هو الإيمان الذي لم يكن ممكنًا للرب أن يتجاهله.

نعم، مبارك اسم الرب، فنعمته تفوق كل ما يمكن أن يصل إليه إيماننا، وهو يُسرّ بأن يستجيب لأقل إيمان نُظهره.

 وهكذا استطاعت المرأة أن تنال البركة بإيمانها، فلقد قال لها الرب: ”لأجل هذه الكلمة، اذهبي. قد خرج الشيطان من ابنتك“ (ع29).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2011)

*الامتلاء بالروح






ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح ( أف 5: 18 )

الامتلاء بالروح القدس معناه فيضان وتدفق الحياة الإلهية في المؤمن، ومسؤولية كل مؤمن أن يكون ممتلئًا بالروح القدس. وهذا لا يكون إلا إذا كان في شركة مستمرة، واتصال مستمر بالرب.

إنه لا يمكن أن تكون هناك خدمة ناجحة للسيد، ما لم تكن نتيجة الامتلاء بالروح القدس.
 والرب يسوع نفسه، الذي تنازل ليأخذ مركز العبد والخادم، قبل أن يبدأ خدمته الجهارية مكتوبٌ عنه: «أما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئًا من الروح القدس» ( لو 4: 1 ).

هكذا كانت حياة الرسل عامةً بعد يوم الخمسين. لقد تحولوا إلى أبطال شجعان ليسوع المسيح، فبشروا بإنجيله بقوة عجيبة وتأثير فعَّال.

وأية خدمة للرب، مهما كانت ضئيلة في نظر الإنسان، لا يمكن أن تتم بنجاح إلا بالامتلاء بالروح القدس.
 حتى خدمة الأرامل اليومية كانت تتطلب رجالاً مشهودًا لهم ومملوئين من الروح القدس ( أع 6: 3 ).

والامتلاء بالروح القدس لا يعني فقط حياة القوة والشجاعة والخدمة، بل هو أيضًا حياة الفرح الإلهي لأن «فرح الرب هو قوتكم»، وحياة الاحتمال إذ يمنطقنا بالصبر حتى «نفتخر في الضيقات»، وحياة الوداعة والتواضع وإماتة الذات.
 فو إن كان من امتياز كل مؤمن أن يسكنه الروح القدس، فإن مسؤوليته أن يمتلئ بالروح القدس.

ونتيجة لذلك فالمؤمن يكون في خضوع كُلي للروح القدس، ويصبح قادرًا على السلوك حسب الروح. وهذا عكس السلوك حسب الجسد تحت قوة وسلطان الطبيعة القديمة.

فالجسد باقٍ كما هو في المؤمن، هذه حقيقة، غير أن المؤمن قد حصل على قوة تنتصر عليه وتُخضعه وتضعه في حكم الموت، هي قوة الروح القدس عاملاً في الطبيعة الجديدة. 

فلا عذر لمؤمن يسلك حسب الجسد، لأن روح المسيح فيه، وبالخضوع له يستطيع أن ينتصر على الجسد 
ويسلك حسب الروح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2011)

*الكأس






الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟ ( يو 18: 11 )

فادينا الكريم ما أجملك في حياتك تستقبل كل شيء من يد الآب. وما أروع الختام يوم قبلت الكأس من يده بلا تردد بل بكل خضوع وإصرار.
 ما أجملك وأنت تسأل، مستنكرًا ما فعله بطرس (يوم أمسك سيفه) «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها»!! 
ألا تعلم أنه مستحيل يا بطرس أن أرفض شيئًا للآب حتى الكأس؟

سيدنا لا يمكن أن ننسى شموخك يوم أراد البشر إعطاءك المُلك، ويوم لوَّح الشيطان أمامك بكل ممالك العالم نظير سجدة، فلم تكتفِ برفضك السجود له، بل فضحته «اذهب عني يا شيطان» ( مت 4: 19 ). 
ولكن ما أجملك وأنت الذي لم تقبل شيئًا لا من إنسان ولا شيطان، تقبل الكل من يد أبيك، حتى الكأس.

قائدنا العظيم: ما أروع فخارك بالكأس: 
«الكأس التي أعطاني الآب» نظرتها عطية كريمة من يد عظيمة ولم تنظر إليها كبليّة خطايانا وإن كانت كذلك. لم تنظرها كضريبة إشباع قلب الآب وثمن تنفيذ المقاصد الإلهية وهي حقًا هكذا، ولكنك قدّرتها عطية وهدية من آب عظيم لابن مجيد في كمال التناغم البديع معه على طول الطريق «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب».

إلهنا العظيم ما أجودك وأنت تشرب كأسنا (كأس خطايانا) وتفرغها عن آخرها. مُعلنًا للبشر المساكين أمثالي أن خطاياي وماضيّ الآن في بحر النسيان، والكأس فارغة «قد أُكمل» ( يو 19: 30 ).

ما أمجدك وأمجد رِفعتك يوم لم ترُّد الكأس فارغة ولكن رددتها للآب ملآنة بالأمجاد.

 يوم عوَّضت الله عن كل ما أهانه به الإنسان والشيطان. يوم مجَّدته أفضل مما لم تدخل الخطية إلى العالم. ما أسماك كإنسان يلتزم أمامك مجد الآب بإقامتك «أُقيمَ بمجد الآب» .. مَن هو هذا الإنسان !!! 

هذا هو سيدي فاسجدي له يا نفسي.

قارئي العزيز .. لقد شرب المسيح كأس الخطية والخطايا عني وعنك ولم يترك لنا منها شيئًا.
 ولكنه ترك لنا بعض شدائد المسيح لنُكملها، فماذا تقول عن ظروفك وآلامك، وأية اضطهادات أو فقر أو مُعاناة في العمل أو تعب في الخدمة!!! 
هل نهتف مع المسيح الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها!! رغم بُعد المسافة بين الكأسين، أم أنك تستعفي!!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

*أسطح بلا أسوار






وكان في وقت المساء أن داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك، فرأى من على السطح 
امرأة تستحم ( 2صم 11: 2 )

داود، البطل المغوار منذ شبابه، الذي وضع حياته على يده من أجل مجد الله، والذي كانت شاة واحدة من قطيعه ليست رخيصة عنده، وشعب الله غاليًا على قلبه للغاية، رجل الإيمان، صاحب الاختبارات، والمرنم الحلو، الحاصل على شهادة الله أنه «رجلٌ حسب قلبه»؛ رجل له كل هذه المواصفات الحميدة، وأكثر، مَن منا كان يظن أنه يسقط؟! لكنه سقط، وكان سقوطه عظيمًا.

واعتقادي أن أحد أسباب الكارثة التي حلَّت، هو أن بيت داود لم يكن مُتمَّمًا فيه الوصية «إذا بنيت بيتًا جديدًا، فاعمل حائطًا لسطحك لئلا تجلب دمًا على بيتك إذا سقط عنه ساقطٌ» ( تث 22: 8 ).

 والذي سقط في قصتنا هو داود نفسه، صاحب البيت.
 لو كان السطح ذا سور ما كانت هناك الفرصة لأن يرى المنظر الذي أوقعه، ولو وُجد السور لَمَا كان هناك اتجاه لعينيه إلا إلى أعلى، إلى السماء.
 وفي هذا الاتجاه الرِفعة لا السقوط.

والسور هنا ـ باختصار ـ يتكلم عن الانفصال عن شرور العالم الذي نعيش فيه، عن المبادئ المختلفة التي لا تتفق مع كلمة الله، والتي قد يراها مَن حولنا طبيعية جدًا. 

وعمليًا، هذا يعني أن تكون طريقة تفكيري مختلفة عن الملايين من الزملاء والأتراب، ليس رغبةً في التميز فحسبْ، بل لأني بنيت قناعاتي على أساس كلمة الله التي لا يعرفونها، وإن عرفوها لا يقدِّرونها، وإن قدروها فلن يستطيعوا أن يطبِّقوها. 

أما بالنسبة للمؤمن الحقيقي فقد وُلد بواسطتها، ولا بد أنه يقدِّرها لأنها من الله مصدر حياته، والروح القدس، عاملاً في الطبيعة الجديدة التي نالها، هو قوة تطبيقها.

ففيما يتعلق بالتفكير والقرارات، فلم أعُد مثل ”باقي الناس“: فإن كانوا هم يعتقدون أن المتعة الوقتية هي المنهج الأمثل في هذه الأيام، فأنا عيني على ما هو أبقى، على ما هو أبدي. وإن كانت كلمات الناس هي الأهم بالنسبة لهم، فرضى الله ومدحه هو ما لا أستطيع أن أعيش أنا بدونه.
 وإن كانوا يغفلون مبدأ الزرع والحصاد، فأنا لا أشك للحظة أنه دائمًا سارِ المفعول.

 وإن كان الخنزير يتلذذ بالأوحال، فالخروف لا يطيق لطخة دنس على صوفه الأبيض. اقتناعي بكل ما سبق، وعيشتي بناء على هذه القناعة، وتأثير ذلك على قراراتي، يشكِّل سورًا على سطحي، يمنع السقوط، ويجذب القلب إلى فوق، إلى الرفعة والنُصرة.
*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2011)

> *وأية خدمة للرب، مهما كانت ضئيلة في نظر الإنسان، لا يمكن أن تتم بنجاح إلا بالامتلاء بالروح القدس.
> حتى خدمة الأرامل اليومية كانت تتطلب رجالاً مشهودًا لهم ومملوئين من الروح القدس ( أع 6: 3 ).
> 
> والامتلاء بالروح القدس لا يعني فقط حياة القوة والشجاعة والخدمة، بل هو أيضًا حياة الفرح الإلهي لأن «فرح الرب هو قوتكم»، وحياة الاحتمال إذ يمنطقنا بالصبر حتى «نفتخر في الضيقات»، وحياة الوداعة والتواضع وإماتة الذات.
> ...


*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2011)

*لا تخف






لا تخف يا أبرام. أنا تُرسٌ لك. أجرُك كثيرٌ جدًا (أنا أجرك الكثير جدًا) ( تك 15: 1 )

نحن قد نقول لبعضنا البعض ”لا تخف“ أو ”تشجع“ ولكننا في أغلب الأحيان تقصر يدنا عن المساعدة وبقوتنا المحدودة لا نستطيع أن ندفع ضرًا، وإذًا تكون كلماتنا ضئيلة القيمة والفائدة.

 ولكن ما أبعد الفرق بيننا وبين الذي يتكلم هنا مع أبرام. إن شعور إبراهيم بأن الله هو التُرس له وهو الأجر الكثير جدًا، كفيل بأن يمحو مخاوفه. ولماذا خاف إبراهيم؟ كلنا نعرف القصة، فإن جيوشًا قوية تحت قيادة كدرلعومر خرجت واكتسحت دائرة الأردن
 وأخذت لوطًا ابن أخي أبرام هو ورجاله.

 والله أعطى إبراهيم القوة على تحريره هو ومَن معه، وعند رجوعه ميَّزه الله بتلك المقابلة مع ملكي صادق ثم بمقابلة ملك سدوم، ومن أولهما تعلَّم شيئًا عن اسم الله العلي، ومع الثاني أظهر اعتزازه بهذا الاسم عندما رفض أية هدية من ملك سدوم والتمس الغنى من الله العلي وحده.

ثم يأتي المساء ويشمل السكوت كل الدائرة حول الخيمة وداخلها، وتخطر على بال إبراهيم خواطر كثيرة.
 أَ يأتي كدرلعومر مرةً أخرى للحرب والانتقام؟
 أَ يستطيع بموارده المحدودة هذه أن يقابل هذه الجيوش الجارفة القاسية؟ ثم هو قد رفض هدية ملك سدوم، فما هو نصيبه الآن؟ ثم هو قد سلخ من عمره في هذه الأرض معظمه، وأين الوارث لبيته؟ وغير ذلك من الأفكار المتعلقة التي لا نستطيع أن نتصوَّرها كلها، ولكن نستطيع أن نستنتجها من كلمات «لا تخف» و«ترس» و«أجر».

ولكن حينئذٍ يتشجع إبراهيم لأنه يأخذ الوعد بأن الله العلي، مالك السماوات والأرض، هو ترسٌ له، فماذا يصنع به إنسان؟ وإن كان أجره هكذا عظيمًا جدًا، فما هي ثروة ملك سدوم، وماذا تكون؟

وألا تذكرون معي تلك الليالي الليلاء التي أحاطت فيها الكوارث بنا، وتشامخت المصاعب حولنا كأنها جبال لا تعبر، حين اصطكت الركب من الخوف، وكان الهم ثقيلاً جدًا؟
 ولكن الله قال لنا «لا تخف»، وهو يريد بذلك أن يحوِّل التفاتنا إليه.

 أَ ليس هو الإله القدير؟ 
أَ ليس هو مالك السماوات والأرض؟

 اخرج أيها الأخ وتطلع إلى السماوات، ولا تنحصر في دائرة اهتماماتك الضيقة.
 دَعْ كيانك كله يتعطر بالشعور بأن الله القدير هو إلهك، ودَعْ «لا تخف» الخارجة من فمه تعمل عملها في نفسك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2011)

*محبة الله





لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يو 3: 16 )

كلمة «هكذا» في يوحنا3: 16 لا تُخبرنا فقط عن مقياس ومقدار محبة الله الفائقة المعرفة ( أف 3: 19 )، لكنها تعرِّفنا أيضًا بالكيفية التي عبَّر بها الله عن محبته للبشر، لأنه «بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة: 
أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا» ( 1يو 3: 16 )، وأيضًا «الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا»
 ( رو 5: 8 ).

ولمَن اتجهت هذه المحبة؟

 إنها اتجهت إلى العالم أجمع؛ لكل الناس دون تمييز أو تحيز أو مُحاباة لأي أحد، دون تعصب أو استبعاد أي إنسان لأي سبب، بغض النظر عن الجنس أو العِرق أو المركز الاجتماعي أو الثقافة أو الدين أو حتى مقدار الشرور التي ارتكبها الإنسان في ماضيه.

ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الله يوافق أو يتغاضى عن الخطايا التي يرتكبها الإنسان، حاشا، لأن الله قدوس ويكره الشر، ولكنها تعلن أنه بالرغم من شرور الناس، فإن الله يحبهم، ويحمل لهم مشاعر مليئة بالخير والرغبة في خلاصهم وإنقاذهم من الشرور التي يرتكبونها وهم مُستعبدون لها.

 وهذا ما نرى ظلاً له في العلاقة التي تربط أبًا تقيًا بابنه العاصي الأثيم، فقلب الأب يمتلئ بالمحبة والعطف والرغبة في إنقاذ ابنه، بالرغم من عدم رضاه على تصرفات الابن الخاطئة.

والطريقة التي عبَّر الله بها عن محبته للعالم عجيبة لم تحدث من قبل، أو تخطر على فكر إنسان، والسبب أن الخطية جعلت الإنسان أنانيًا، مُحبًا لنفسه، ولديه الاستعداد أن يضحي بأي شيء، أو أي شخص، لكي يُنقذ نفسه.

وفي يوحنا3: 16 نتعلم أن الله بذل ابنه الوحيد. والكلمة «بذل» تعني أنه أعطى بسخاء، هِبة وعطية. لو وُجد بين البشر أب لديه ابن وحيد حبيب لديه، وهذا الأب قدَّم ابنه وبذله للموت، لو حدث هذا، فمن المؤكد أنه يصوِّر أسمى مستوى للمحبة.

هذه هي محبة الله المُعلنة في الإنجيل، الله بكامل إرادته الحُرَّة والمُطلقة، أعطى وسلَّم ابنه لأيدي الخطاة الآثمين، لكي يموت على الصليب، لكي يفدي ويخلِّص هؤلاء من الموت والعذاب الأبدي.

 ونتيجة الإيمان والقبول لكل ما أعلنه الله وعمله المسيح، يحصل كل مَن يؤمن على أسمى بركتين في الوجود:
 لا يهلك ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. يا لروعة نعمة الله! يا لغناها! يا لسموها!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*يعقوب يبارك ابني يوسف




فمدَّ إسرائيل يمينه ووضعها على رأس أفرايم وهو الصغير، ويساره على رأس منسى. وضع يديه بفطنةٍ، فإن منسى كان البِكر ( تك 48: 14 )

كان ليوسف رغبته الخاصة في بركة ابنيه، وهي أن تُعطَى البركة لمنسى باعتباره البِكر.
 وطبقًا لذلك وضعه عن يمين إسرائيل، ووضع أفرايم عن يساره. 
وبالرغم من أن عيني يعقوب كانتا قد أظلمتا عن البصر، فإن عين الإيمان فيه كانت تُبصر بوضوح وتميِّز الأمور كما يريدها الله. بل نقول: إنه كان أحدّ بصرًا وبصيرة من يوسف نفسه الذي قال عنه فرعون: «ليس بصيرٌ وحكيمٌ مثلك» ( تك 41: 39 ).

لقد «وضع يديه بفطنةٍ».
 ونلاحظ أن الذي فعل ذلك هو «إسرائيل» وليس «يعقوب»، وهو الاسم الذي يملأ كل الأصحاح. إنه الشخص الناضج الفاهم لأفكار الله. وضع هذا الأب الشيخ يديه بطريق التقاطع (يسارًا بيمين ويمينًا بيسار)، وكأنه يرسم علامة الصليب الذي يشطب على الإنسان بحسب الجسد من جهة الاستحقاق، ويعطي البركة بالنعمة فقط طبقًا لمقاصد الله. 
ولقد فعل إسرائيل ذلك بالإيمان وليس بالعيان.

كان يعقوب أحدّ بصرًا من إسحاق أبيه في نهاية حياته، حيث كادت شهوة الجسد أن تعميه عن حقيقة اختيار يعقوب للبركة دون عيسو. أما هنا فإن إسرائيل يسير في خط البركة لابني يوسف مُخالفًا للفكر الطبيعي ومضادًا لعواطف ورغبات يوسف الأبوية.

ولعله لم توجد لحظة في كل تاريخ يعقوب أكثر إشراقًا من تلك اللحظة. فبكل ثبات وثقة بارك الابنين بحسب مقاصد الله، دون أن يرتعد ارتعادًا عظيمًا، كما حدث مع إسحاق في يومٍ سابق (تك27).
 لقد تعلَّم يعقوب بالاختبار أهمية الخضوع لأفكار الله، وعدم التأثر بمشاعر الناس وآرائهم.

وصل يعقوب هنا إلى قمة أعلى من سائر الآباء في التمييز والفهم لأفكار الله، وكان في توافق تام مع قصده. ولا شك أن هذا لا يأتي إلا بعد إدانة عميقة للذات.

 فلقد تذكَّر موقفًا مُماثلاً يوم اختلس البركة وخدع أباه بطريقة جسدية رديئة. وكأنه وهو يبارك ابني يوسف، كان يقول لنفسه:
 أما كان الله قادرًا أن يتحكم في إسحاق أبي، ويجعله يُخلف يديه، ويحقق مقاصده، ويضمن لي البركة، كما يحدث الآن معي، بدلاً من الطريقة المُخزية التي اتبعتها هناك؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2011)

*خِداع النظرة البشرية






غِرت من المُتكبرين إذ رأيتُ سلامة الأشرار ( مز 73: 3 )
عندما يقول آساف «غِرت ... إذ رأيتُ سلامة الأشرار»، فهذا معناه أنه سلك بالعيان، وأنه تعامل مع المنظور الذي تراه العيون الخارجية.
 وبالعيان، وبدون الإيمان، لا يمكن للمِرء أن يرى من القصة سوى جانب واحد فقط.
 لقد رأى آساف الظاهر في حياة الأشرار، ولم يرَ الباطن؛ رأى الحاضر، ولم يرَ المستقبل، رأى الطريق الصاعد، ولم يرَ المنحدر المُخيف الذي يلي هذا الصعود.

لم يكن آساف هو الوحيد، ولا هو الأول بين الذين خدعتهم عيونهم عندما رأوا.
 فلقد سبقه لوط، وعاخان، وشمشون، وداود، والكثيرون جدًا من شعب الله ( عد 15: 39 ).
ونظرًا لخطورة هذه البوابة الرئيسية على القلب، فلا عَجَب أن قال المسيح في موعظته على الجبل:
 «سراج الجسد هو العين، فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرًا، وإن كانت عينك شريرة، فجسدك كله يكون مُظلمًا».

تأمل لوط الذي يقول عنه الكتاب المقدس إنه رفع عينيه ونظر كل دائرة الأرض أنها أرض سقي، كجنة الرب كأرض مصر. والحقيقة أن سدوم وعمورة كانتا أبعد ما يكون عن جنة الرب. تمامًا كما يظهر الشيطان كأنه ملاك نور وخدامه أنهم خدام للبر، وما الشيطان ملاك نور، ولا خدامه هم خدام البر. هكذا مع لوط في سدوم، فإنه لما دخل إلى تلك الجنة المُشتهاة، قضى أيامه كلها، بدون استثناء يوم واحد، في بؤس مُقيم، يعذب نفسه البارة يومًا فيومًا بالأفعال الأثيمة ( 2بط 2: 8 ).

ونحن بعد أن نقرأ قصة إبراهيم الذي عاش في خيام، متمتعًا بالشركة الهانئة مع إلهه، وقصة لوط الذي سكن في قصر في سدوم، دعنا نتساءل: مَن الرابح؟

 لا أقول في العالم الآتي فقط، بل حتى في هذا العالم؟ هل لوط الذي كان يعذب نفسه كل يوم؟ هل لوط الذي ترك كل تعبه لحريق النار في سدوم، وخرج بلا شيء؟ هل لوط الذي خسر حتى زوجته شريكة حياته إذ صارت عمود ملح؟ 
هل لوط الذي تذكِّرنا قصة ابنتيه بالخزي والنجاسة؟
 في كلمة واحدة: مَن الرابح:

 رجل العيان لوط، أم رجل الإيمان إبراهيم؟

وكما أن لوط في زمانه كان يعذب نفسه البارة، فإن آساف في مزمور73 تمرمر قلبه وانتخس في كليتيه. وبعده قال الملك سليمان الحكيم: 
«الكل باطل وقبض الريح (أو انقباض الروح)، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس» ( جا 2: 11 ). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2011)

*غضب المسيح






فصنع سوطًا من حبال وطرد الجميع من الهيكل، الغنم والبقر، وكبَّ دراهم الصيارف وقلب موائدهم. وقال لباعة الحمام: ارفعوا هذه من ههنا! ( يو 2: 15 ، 16)

إننا نرى في محبة الرب يسوع المسيح لهيب نار متقدة، وغيرة لا يمكنها أن تتحمل أية إهانة تلحق مجد أبيه وبيته. وهذا ما حدث عند زيارة الرب يسوع للهيكل في يوحنا2.
 لقد كان غضب الرب موجهًا ضد الإهانة التي لحقت ببيت أبيه، ولكنه لم يخطئ في غضبه.

والمرء عادةً، عندما يغضب لا يكون متمالكًا لنفسه، ولربما يندفع إلى قول أو فعل خاطئ. لقد غضب موسى عند ماء مريبة لِما رآه في الشعب، ولكنه لم يتصرف حسنًا، وأخطأ إذ فرَّط بشفتيه ( عد 20: 9 - 13؛ مز106: 32، 33). 

لكن «ربي وإلهي» لم يكن كذلك، فلا ترى منه أبدًا تهورًا أو اندفاعًا.
 حاشا! لقد لاحظ التلاميذ غيرته، فعندما رأى الشر لم يسكت، لكنه أيضًا لم يفقد حكمته واتزانه. ولاحظ كيف تعامل ”سيدي“ مع المشكلة:

لقد صنع سوطًا من حبالٍ، لكنه لم يضرب به أحدًا، بل طرد به الجميع ـ بدون استثناء ـ من الهيكل .. وبالنسبة للغنم والبقر، طردها، ولا خطورة من ذلك .. ودراهم الصيارف كبَّها. وهذه يمكن جمعها بسهولة.

 أما بالنسبة للحمام، فإنه قال للباعة:
 «ارفعوا هذه من ههنا!» ولو فعل أكثر من ذلك، لكان ممكن للحمام أن ينزعج ويطير بعيدًا ويستحيل جمعه ثانية، ويضيع على أصحابه. هذا هو الرب يسوع الوديع الحكيم، حينما يغضب! فيا للروعة!! ويا للجمال!! ويا للكمال!!

أيها الأحباء. إن الطمع الذي أفسد هيكل الله في أورشليم، قد دخل أيضًا إلى هيكل الله الروحي في المسيحية، بنتائجه المدمرة. وها المعلمون الكَذَبة ـ وما أكثرهم في هذه الأيام ـ «يدسون بدع هلاك.. وهم في الطمع يتّجرون.. بأقوال مُصنَّعة» ( 2بط 2: 1 - 3)، وهم «يظنون أن التقوى تجارة» ( 1تي 6: 5 ). 

وإني إذا كنت أرى أو أسمع كلمات التجديف المُهينة لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ولمجده، ومحاولات التشكيك في صحة الوحي الكامل واللفظي للكتاب المقدس، إن كنت أرى أو أسمع هذه الأمور وأبقى جامدًا ولا تحتد روحي فيَّ، فإني لا أكون في الحالة التي يجب أن تميز المسيحي الذي يحب الرب يسوع ويعتز بمجده وكرامته.
 إن عدم الغضب في هذه الحالة هو عدم تقدير لمجد وكرامة سيدنا المعبود المبارك.

فاغضب ما شئت يا عزيزي المؤمن إن كان هناك داعٍ لهذا، بشرط أن تكون مثله في غضبك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

*صوت ابن الله




الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله، والسامعون يحيون ( يو 5: 25 )
إنه صوت الشخص الذي تكلَّم إلى نيقوديموس في الليل عن محبة الله العجيبة ـ ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء ـ وهو الذي على وشك أن يُرفع. في هذه الليلة تكلَّم عن الحق والنور، ونال نيقوديموس الحياة بواسطة صوته ( يو 3: 1 - 12)!

إنه نفس الصوت الذي تكلَّم إلى السامرية عند بئر سوخار، فصنع منها ساجدة حقيقية (يو4).

يا للقوة العظيمة التي في هذا الصوت!

إنه صوت ذاك الذي شفى المرضى والعُرج، صوت ذاك الذي أعطاهم حياة يعيشونها لمجد الله، وصُنع مشيئته. إنه الصوت الذي أعاد لعازر للحياة، مُعلنًا مجد الله، فتمجد الابن أيضًا. إنه الصوت الذي أحياني أنا «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن مَن يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» ( يو 5: 24 ). 

إنه صوت ذاك الذي يجذب إليه الجميع دائمًا. وعن قريب سوف يُسمع صوته مرة أخرى بقوة لا تُقاوم فتنفتح القبور «فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» ( يو 5: 29 ).

 ونرى في يوحنا11 استعراضًا مُسبقًا لذلك، إذ نجد ابن الله، ونسمع صوت قوته. فبالرغم من أن اليهود قد رفضوا أعماله وكلماته، بل ورفضوا حتى شخصه المبارك، فإنه ـ في اتكال تام على الآب، وفي شركة كاملة معه ـ يشهد عن عظمته ومجده. إن الشخص الذي صرخ يومًا بصوتٍ عظيم وهو يضع حياته ذائقًا الموت باختياره، هو نفسه الذي ينادي هنا بصوت عظيم مُعيدًا لعازر إلى الحياة.

وبنفس هذا الصوت العظيم سينفذ المسيح دينونة الله ( رؤ 1: 10 )، لأن الآب «أعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا، لأنه ابن الإنسان» ( يو 5: 27 ). 

وسوف يتمم ما قاله: «لا تتعجبوا من هذا، فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذي في القبور صوته، فيخرج ...» ( يو 5: 28 ، 29). أما في هذا الجزء (يو11) فإن الرب ينادي لعازر فقط، وإلا لكان كل الأموات قد قاموا.

 إنه الصوت الذي أحيانا، ويقودنا كخرافه، وكل هذا على أساس قيامته ( عب 13: 20 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*الخدمة المُثمرة






فقال لها: أعطيني ابنكِ. وأخذه من حضنها وصعد به إلى العُلِّية التي كان مُقيمًا بها، وأضجعه على سريره ( 1مل 17: 19 )

في ملوك الأول17: 22 نرى صبيًا لأرملة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة خدمة إيليا، وفي ملوك الثاني4: 35 نرى ابنًا لامرأة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة خدمة أليشع. ومن هاتين الحادثتين نرى أن إيليا وأليشع يمثلان الخدمة الحية المُثمرة، بينما جيحزي يمثل الخدمة العقيمة وغير المُثمرة.

لقد ذهب جيحزي ـ ومعه عكاز أليشع ـ إلى غرفة الصبي، ولكننا لا نقرأ أنه أغلق الباب للصلاة. ورجع جيحزي إلى أليشع مُبلِّغًا إياه رسالة فشله قائلاً: «لم ينتبه الصبي»، ولكنه هل عمل كل ما كان في استطاعته لإيقاظ الصبي؟ 

وهل كان مشغولاً حقًا بإحياء الولد؟ لعل وقته الضيِّق لم يكن يسمح له بكل ذلك!
 وعلى أية حالة، فإننا نلمح في جيحزي ما يجعله شبيهًا بذلك ”الغريب“ المذكور في يوحنا10: 5، إذ قالت أم الصبي لأليشع: «حيٌ هو الرب، وحيةٌ هي نفسك، إنني لا أتركك»، فأبَتْ أن تتبع جيحزي، وكأنها بذلك تمثل خراف المسيح المكتوب عنهم: «وأما الغريب فلا تتبعه .. لأنها لا تعرف صوت الغرباء».

 ولكنها في الوقت نفسه استطاعت أن تثق بأليشع لأنها رأت في ملامحه سِمات اللطف والاشتراك الفعلي مع قلبها الحزين، بخلاف جيحزي الذي لم ترَ في أسارير وجهه ما يوحي إليها بالثقة فيه.

جَرَت العادة أن يوضع الميت في غرفة خاصة في المنزل، ولكن في الحالتين اللتين نتأمل فيهما، نرى كلا من الميتين قد وُضع على سرير النبي الخاص. ألا يدل هذا على وجود دالة خاصة، الأمر الذي هو من الأهمية بمكان في طريق خدمة الإنجيل. إن الله لا يمدح أولئك الذين يتغاضون عن لحمهم ( إش 58: 7 ). 

إن الذين يكرزون بالإنجيل هم في خطر أن لا يقتربوا قُربًا كافيًا من أولئك الذين يبشرونهم، ولكن من الأمور النافعة والممدوحة جدًا، هو أن نزورهم في بيوتهم وندعوهم إلى بيوتنا حتى بذلك نصل إلى نفوسهم.

مرة كان تلميذان من تلاميذ يوحنا يتبعان يسوع، فقالا له: «ربي .. أين تمكث؟ فقال لهما: تعاليا وانظرا! فأتيا ونظرا أين يمكث، ومكثا عنده ذلك اليوم» ( يو 1: 38 ، 39). 

ولم يكن الرب مُسرعًا في التخلُّص من هذين التلميذين، ليتنا نتعلم من سيدنا أيضًا هذا الدرس النافع لنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*تأثير الرجاء





لأننا بالرجاء خلصنا .. إن كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فإننا نتوقعه بالصبر ( رو 8: 24 ، 25)

إن غرضي من الكلام هو الرجاء، وليس اليأس.
وأي شيء أقوى من الرجاء في تأثيره!
 إن رجاء الحصاد هو الذي يفرِّح الفلاح وينسيه تعبه.
والمنفي في غربته يسنده الرجاء بأنه سيرى بلاده العزيزة يومًا ما.
 إن التاجر يحفزه على العمل رجاء الربح، والتلميذ رجاء النجاح، والمحارب رجاء الغَلبة وسلب الغنائم. انزع من قلوب هؤلاء رجاء المحصول على ما يكدّون لأجله، يُنتزع منهم حالاً كل دافع للجهاد ولتحمل المتاعب.

 اسلب من الأم رجاء رؤية أولادها في راحة مُكرَّمين، فماذا تترك لها ليقويها على تحمل متاعبها العديدة المُضنية ليلاً ونهارًا؟
 لا بل هناك ما هو أكثر من ذلك إذ إنه، حتى في العالم الحاضر، يمتد الرجاء إلى ما وراء حدود حياة الفرد، فيقود الناس لأن يحيوا ويعملوا باجتهاد لتحسين مستقبل أولادهم الذين سيتركونهم خلفهم بعد خروجهم من العالم.

لكننا ننتقل إلى الوجه المُنير في رجاء المؤمنين الآن، إننا ننتظر رجوع المسيح نفسه الذي يُدخلنا إلى جميع البركات التي لنا. إن الرب هو رجاؤنا، وذلك نراه واضحًا في 1تيموثاوس1: 1 «بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب أمر الله مخلِّصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا».

والسماء أيضًا رجاء المؤمنين، حتى أن الآباء ابتغوا «وطنًا أفضل أي سماويًا» ( عب 11: 16 ).

 شكرًا لله لأن كلمته تؤكد لنا أن أمامنا السماء كرجائنا وليست الأرض.
 من المفيد أن نعرف فكر الله من ناحية الأرض في المستقبل، ولكن لنوقن أنه لا يوجد في الوحي الإلهي كلمة واحدة تزعزع الرجاء السماوي الذي يوجده الروح القدس بمجرد عمله في النفس.

ثم يوجد رجاء آخر موافق لكلمة الله، وهو سعادة الوجود مع المسيح بالنسبة لمَن يرقدون قبل مجيء الرب. يعلمنا الوحي الإلهي بوضوح وبيقين أنه بينما للمؤمن «الحياة هي المسيح» كذلك له أيضًا «الموت هو ربح».
 كان الرسول واثقًا من هذا لدرجة أنه قال: «لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدًا».
 ثم يقول في مكان آخر: 
«نثق ونُسرّ بالأولى أن نتغرب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب» ( 2كو 5: 8 ).
 هذه الأقوال مُضافًا إليها تأكيد الرب للّص التائب «اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس» ( لو 23: 43 )

 تُثبت لنا حقيقة وجودنا مع الرب في سعادة في الفترة ما بين الموت والقيامة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2011)

*سمعان البار






سمعان .. هذا الرجل كان بارًا تقيًا .. وكان قد أُوحيَ إليه بالروح القدس أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب ( لو 2: 25 ، 26)

سمعان وحنة يُشبهان زكريا وأليصابات في كونهما جزء من البقية الإسرائيلية الأمينة المُنتظرة مجيء المسيا.

«وسمعان .. كان قد أُوحيَ إليه بالروح القدس أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب»،
 وكونه كان ينتظر تعزية إسرائيل، فهذا يعني انتظار تحقيق الرجاء المسياوي فقط، وقد استُجيبت رغبته عندما كان في الهيكل، ورأى الشخص الذي كان ينتظره.

وهناك فارق كبير بين سمعان وبين مؤمني العهد الجديد، فسمعان كمؤمن يهودي كان أمامه الموت فقط مثل داود الذي قال «أنا ذاهب في طريق الأرض كلها» ( 1مل 2: 2 )، لأنه لم يُعلن لهم حقيقة مجيء المسيح لاختطاف الكنيسة، والذي كان سرًا في أزمنة العهد القديم ( 1كو 15: 51 )، أما المؤمن المسيحي فينتظر لا الموت بل مجيء الرب لاختطاف المؤمنين، ولسان حاله: «آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع» ( رؤ 22: 20 ).

وفي الحقيقة إن مجيء المسيح قد غيَّر الوضع بالنسبة للمؤمنين، فعلى سبيل المثال كان الملك حزقيا خائفًا من الموت، وهذا ما أشار إليه الرسول بولس في قوله:
 «فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضًا كذلك فيهما، لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس، ويُعتق أولئك الذين ـ خوفًا من الموت ـ كانوا جميعًا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» ( عب 2: 14 ، 15)، 

لكن الوضع اختلف تمامًا بعد مجيء المسيح، فها هو سمعان، وهو يحمل الصبي يسوع على ذراعيه؛ ذاك الذي انتزع الخوف من الموت، لذلك ـ وبدون خوف ـ نطق بهذه العبارة الرائعة: «الآن تُطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام، لأن عينيَّ قد أبصرتا خلاصك» ( لو 2: 29 ، 30).

وسمعان الذي يعني اسمه ”استماع“، كانت أُذناه مفتوحة لكي يسمع ما يقوله روح الرب له، وعلاوة على ذلك كان فاهمًا ودارسًا للنبوات ولا سيما نبوة السبعون أسبوعًا، وغيرها من النبوات، وكانت نظرته أوسع من نظرة العذراء مريم وأيضًا زكريا الكاهن، إذ تخطت نظرته حدود إسرائيل وذهبت إلى الخلاص لجميع الشعوب وليس لإسرائيل فقط 
«خلاصك، الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب.
 نور إعلان للأمم ومجدًا لشعبك إسرائيل» (ع30-32).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*الصلاة المسيحية





كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم ( يو 16: 23 )

الصلاة المسيحية تختلف قليلاً عن التي نجدها
 في العهد القديم. 
هذا الاختلاف سببه العلاقة التي صارت لنا مع الله. 

إن القديس في العهد القديم كان يقترب إلى الله كالله القدير، أو يقترب إليه بسبب علاقته بشعبه على أساس العهد الذي عمله معهم. ولكن تلاميذ الرب عندما طلبوا من الرب أن يعلِّمهم أن يصلوا، كان جوابه:
 «متى صليتم فقولوا أبانا». لقد قرَّبنا من الله كالآب، هذا القُرب الذي هو أعظم بما لا يُقاس مما كان لقديسي العهد القديم، وإن كانوا أحيانًا أكثر تكريسًا لله مما نحن عليه الآن. والحق باقٍ وثابت وهو أننا نستطيع أن نقترب من الله في هذه العلاقة العجيبة (علاقة البنين). 
وسيدنا المبارك، بعد قيامته، قال لتلاميذه: «إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم» ( يو 20: 17 ).

ثم يعلِّمنا الرب في يوحنا16: 23 أن نسأل باسمه. هذا أيضًا امتياز عجيب وفي غاية الأهمية. علينا أن نقترب إلى الله في اسم ابنه يسوع المسيح. 
وهذا بالطبع يعني أكثر من مجرد أن نضيف في آخر صلواتنا العبارة المألوفة ”باسم يسوع المسيح ربنا“ لكن معناه أن نطلب كما يريد، أن نطلب من أجل الأشياء التي يريدنا أن نطلب من أجلها.

يقول الرب في متى21: 22: «وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه»، وأيضًا نقرأ في يعقوب1: 6 «ولكن ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة».
 ويمكننا أن نقول هنا إن هذا الإيمان لا يعني الثقة بأن الله يعطينا كل ما نطلبه، بل بالأحرى الثقة فيه كمَن يعرف الأفضل لنا وكمَن يعمل هذا الأفضل لنا، نحن شعبه.

وللمؤمن أيضًا معونة الروح القدس في الصلاة «وكذلك الروح أيضًا يعين ضعفاتنا. 
لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّات لا يُنطق بها».

قد لا تُجاب صلواتنا أحيانًا:
 لأننا قد نطلب رديًا لننفق في لذاتنا، أو لأن الله يعدّ لنا شيئًا أفضل، أو لأنه يريد أن يستخدم الظروف القائمة لخيرنا ولمجد اسمه فينا.
 ولا ننسى مع هذا أنه لا يوجد في حياة المؤمن ما يساعده على أن يكون وِفق فكر الله أكثر من قضائه أوقاتًا طويلة على ركبتيه أمام عرش النعمة.
 ولنتذكر قول أحد المؤمنين:

 ”إن الشيطان يرتعب إذا رأى القديس على ركبتيه“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*طاعته العجيبة






طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله ( يو 4: 34 )
في أول يوحنا4 نقرأ عن المسيح أنه كان لا بد له أن يجتاز السامرة، بمعنى أن ذلك كان أمرًا لا مفرّ منه.

 ولم تكن هناك حتمية جغرافية أن يجتاز السامرة، وهو في طريقه من اليهودية إلى الجليل، لأنه كان لليهود طرق بديلة يتفادون بها المرور على السامرة، ولكن كانت هناك حتمية إلهية أن يجتاز السامرة، لكي يخلِّص المرأة السامرية، ومن خلالها يخلِّص الكثيرين جدًا من الذين آمنوا باسمه.

لم تكن لدى المسيح طاعة فقط، ولا محبة فقط، بل كانت لديه طاعة المحبة، عبَّر عنها هذا التعبير الجميل عندما قال: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله». وهذا معناه أنه كان يحب العمل. 
وفي مناسبة أخرى قال: «ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني» ( يو 9: 4 )، وفي هذه الآية نجد التزامه بالعمل.

واسمعه يقول في يوحنا6: 38 «لأني قد نزلت من السماء، ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني».

 ليس معنى ذلك أنه عندما أتى من السماء قرر ألاّ يعمل مشيئته، وأن يضحي بالمشيئة الشخصية في سبيل إتمام مشيئة أبيه، كلا، بل إنها تعني أنه في الأزل كان هناك مشروع وقصد عند الآب يخص النفوس الهالكة، ولقد عُهد بتنفيذ هذه المأمورية للابن، فلما جاء الابن إلى المشهد يقول:
 أنا نزلت من السماء، ليس لأن عندي أجندة خاصة بي أريد إتمامها، بل إن سبب نزولي من السماء هو أن أتمم مشيئة الذي أرسلني، وهذا في الوقت نفسه هو طعامي.

ما أعجب أنه لما رجع التلاميذ إلى معلمهم، لم يروا عليه علامات التذمر والضَجَر، ولا علامات الخوار والإعياء، بل بالحري الشبع والانتعاش، فتصوَّروا أن أحدًا أتاه بشيء ليأكل. ولكن الحقيقة أنه عندما كان يوصل عطية الله للبؤساء، كان هو شخصيًا يُطعَم ويشبع. 

وعندما كان يحرر النفوس الغالية من قبضة الشيطان ومن الهوان، كان ينتعش ويفرح. 
شيء رائع أنه كان يعتبر إتمامه لمشيئة الذي أرسله بمثابة طعام، يقبل عليه بكل نفسه.
كانت الخدمة شبعًا للنفس وبهجة للروح.

 وهذا نوع من الشبع لا يعرفه سوى مَن يخدم الله ويتمم مشيئته في حياته.
 وليت الرب يعطينا أن نتذوق شيئًا من هذا الشبع والسرور.
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


*ميرسى يا امى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آميـــــــــــــــن*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

*سُكنى الروح القدس والامتلاء به







ولا تُحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء ( أف 4: 30 )
... بل امتلئوا بالروح ( أف 5: 18 )

بمجرد الإيمان، يسكن الروح القدس في المؤمن. وأما الامتلاء بالروح القدس، فيتطلب من الشخص، التكريس بالإضافة إلى الإيمان. 
عندما يُختَم المؤمن بالروح القدس، فإن المؤمن يمتلك الروح القدس، ولكن عند امتلاء المؤمن بالروح القدس، فإن الروح القدس هو الذي يمتلك المؤمن.

ومن الجانب الآخر، فإنه قبل يوم الخمسين، وُجد مؤمنون مملوؤون من الروح القدس ( خر 31: 3 ؛ لو1: 67) 

لكن هؤلاء الذين امتلأوا بالروح القدس لأداء مأمورية معينة، لم يكن الروح القدس ساكنًا فيهم.

 واليوم يوجد ملايين من المؤمنين الحقيقيين، يسكن فيهم الروح القدس، لكن ليس بالضرورة كل هؤلاء المؤمنين مملوئين بالروح القدس.

ثم إن الشخص يتمتع بسُكنى الروح القدس فور إيمانه، ولا يفارقه الروح القدس بعد ذلك، وأما ملء الروح القدس، فهو أمر قابل للتكرار، كما حدث مع الرسول بطرس ( أع 2: 4 أع 6: 3 ، 31)، ومع استفانوس ( أع 9: 17 ، 7: 55)، ومع الرسول بولس (أع9: 17، 13: 9).

ونلخص الفوارق بين سُكنى الروح القدس، والملء به:

* سُكنى الروح القدس هو لجميع المؤمنين الحقيقيين، بينما الملء بالروح ليس بالضرورة اختبار كل المؤمنين.

* سُكنى الروح القدس لم يحدث قبل يوم الخمسين إلا بالنسبة للمسيح، وأما الملء بالروح، فقد حدث مع بعض الأشخاص في العهد القديم.

* سُكنى الروح القدس يحدث مرة واحدة فور الإيمان، بينما الملء بالروح اختبار متكرر.

* سُكنى الروح القدس لا يمكن أن ينتهي في أية لحظة إلى "يوم فداء الجسد"، بينما الملء بالروح قد يُفقد.

* سُكنى الروح القدس يجعلنا في الروح ( رو 8: 9 )، وهذا وضعنا الثابت، لكن الملء بالروح يجعلنا روحيين، وواضح أنه ليس كل المؤمنين روحيين ( 1كو 3: 1 ).

* سُكنى الروح القدس هو أحد عطايا النعمة، بينما الملء بالروح مسئولية المؤمن خلال كل حياته.

* سُكنى الروح لا يعتمد سوى على إيمان الشخص بالمسيح، بينما الملء بالروح يتطلب إخضاع إرادة الشخص للرب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*أعمال الإيمان







ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال أحدٌ إن له إيمانًا ولكن ليس له أعمال، هل يقدر الإيمان أن يخلِّصه؟ ( يع 2: 14 )

يجب أن نلاحظ بكل عناية، أن الأعمال التي يؤكد عليها يعقوب بقوة في يعقوب2: 14- 26، هي «أعمال الإيمان». وفي الأصحاحات 3، 4 من الرسالة إلى مؤمني رومية، وأيضًا الأصحاح الثالث من الرسالة إلى مؤمني غلاطية، يُظهر الرسول بولس بشكل مُقنع أننا نتبرر بالإيمان لا بالأعمال. 
إلا أن الأعمال التي يستبعدها بولس كُليةً هي أعمال الناموس.

افترض كثيرون أن هناك صِدام وتعارض بين الرسولين في هذا الموضوع، ولكن هذا غير موجود على الإطلاق. فكِلا الرسولين يتكلم عن الأعمال، لكن هناك فرق شاسع بين أعمال الناموس وأعمال الإيمان. 

فأعمال الناموس، التي يتكلم عنها بولس، هي أعمال تؤدى إطاعةً لمطاليب ناموس موسى، على أمل الحصول على تبرير يُقبل أمام الله.

يقول الناموس «اعمل هذه فتحيا». وهذه الأعمال تُعمل على أمل الحصول على الحياة ـ وهي حياة على الأرض ـ المُشار إليها هنا.
 ولم يحدث أن حصل واحد من البشر على حياة باقية بحفظ الناموس، وقد عرَّفنا يعقوب أن مَن «عَثَر في واحدة، فقد صار مُجرمًا في الكل» (الآية10). 
إذًا، فإننا جميعًا نقع بالطبيعة تحت حكم الناموس، و«أعمال الناموس» أعمال ميتة، مع أنها تُعمل على أمل الحصول على الحياة.

أما ”أعمال الإيمان“ التي يتكلم عنها يعقوب، فهي تلك التي تنبع من إيمان حي كتعبير مباشر عنه ونتيجةً له. وهي دليل على حيوية الإيمان، مثلما أن الأزهار والثمار دليل على حياة الشجر، وهي أيضًا مُطابقة لطبيعة الشجرة.
 وإذا لم توجد هذه الأعمال، فهذا دليل على أن إيماننا ميت، لأنه بقيَ وحده دون ثمار.

هل هناك تناقض بين هاتين المجموعتين من الحقائق؟ ليس هناك شيء من هذا على الإطلاق. فالأعمال التي تُعمل من أجل التبرير مُستبعدة تمامًا. 
والتأكيد بقوة هو على الأعمال النابعة من الإيمان الذي يُبرر، هذا ليس عند يعقوب فقط، بل عند بولس أيضًا، لأنه في رسالته إلى تيطس يقول:
 «وأريد أن تُقرَّر (تؤكد على) هذه الأمور، لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا بالله أن يُمارسوا أعمالاً حسنة. فإن هذه الأمور هي الحَسَنة والنافعة للناس» ( تي 3: 8 ).
 والأعمال التي يتكلم عنها في هذه الآية، مُطالب بها «الذين آمنوا بالله»، أي أنها أعمال الإيمان.
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*لماذا المرض؟






هوذا للسلامة قد تحولت لي المرارة، وأنت تعلقت بنفسي من وهدة الهلاك، فإنك طرحت وراء ظهرك كل خطاياي ( إش 38: 17 )

هذه الآية هي جزء من تسبيحة الملك التقي حزقيا، بعد أن شفاه الله من مرض فتَّاك كاد أن يُنهي حياته بالموت. 

والمرض في الوحي المقدس، غالبًا إما بسبب الخطية أو رمز لها. والمريض يحتاج إلى الشفاء، والله هو الشافي، والخاطئ يحتاج إلى الغفران، والمسيح هو الغافر.
 وفي الكثير من معجزات الشفاء التي أجراها المسيح كان يمنح الغفران والشفاء معًا، وذلك لأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.

«هوذا للسلامة قد تحولت لي المرارة» .. أي هوذا مرارتي تحولت إلى سلام، و”المرارة“ دليل على الحزن المُفرط، ولا شك أن المرض مُذِل ويسبب الشعور بالمرارة في حاسة التذوق وأيضًا في المشاعر.
والله الذي يسمح بالمرض لا يقصد به الضرر بل الخير، لأنه يحب الإنسان.
 «يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض»، وهنا يبرز سؤال هام: لماذا المرض؟

المرض رسالة من الله للإنسان، ليُذكّره بخطاياه التي سببت المرض، ويذكِّره بمدى ضعفه، وأن كل ادعاء بالقوة إنما هو غرورٌ باطلٌ وكبرياء.
 وحتى لا ينسى الله الذي أعطاه الحياة ويمنحه الشفاء. ولذلك يا عزيزي لا تسمح لنفسك أن يكون مرضك الذي سمح لك به الرب مُبررًا للتذمر، بل للاعتراف بالخطية والتوبة، ليس مُبررًا للشك، بل فرصة لزيادة الإيمان وطلب الشفاء، ليس استحقاقًا بل رحمةً ومنحةً من الله، فيكون لك اختبار رائع بسببه تُسبِّح الله وتشهد للآخرين قائلاً:
 «باركي يا نفسي الرب، ولا تنسي كل حَسَناته. الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك. الذي يشفي كل أمراضك».

«وأنت تعلقت بنفسي من وهدَةِ الهلاك». أو ”وأنت أحببت نفسي ونجيتها من هوة الهلاك“.

 يا لروعة الإعلان الإلهي وجماله! 
إذ الدافع وراء إنقاذي هو محبة الله لنفسي، وذلك لأن طبيعته هي المحبة، ولأن نفسي ثمينة في عينيه «إذ صرت عزيزًا في عينيَّ مُكرمًا، وأنا قد أحببتك» ( إش 43: 4 ).

«فإنك طرحت وراء ظهرك كل خطاياي» ـ أي أن الله لم يكتفِ بإنقاذه من المرض، بل خلَّصه من السبب، وهو الخطية، فمنحه الغفران.

عزيزي .. إن عمل الله المحب يتصف دائمًا بالكمال، هو يشفي المرض ويغفر الذنب، ألا تشتاق أن تختبر هذا في حياتك الآن، إلجأ إليه بالإيمان.
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2011)

وجبات روحيه جميله ومعزيه جدااااااااا

يسوع يبارك عملك وخدمتك

متابعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وجبات روحيه جميله ومعزيه جدااااااااا
> 
> يسوع يبارك عملك وخدمتك
> 
> متابعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*بلا فضة وبلا ثمن




فذهب (نعمان) وأخذ بيده عشر وزناتٍ من الفضة، وستة آلاف شاقلٍ من الذهب، وعشر حُللٍ من الثياب ( 2مل 5: 5 )
ما أصعب أن يرتفع القلب البشري إلى مقياس أفكار الله! 
فلم يكن يدخل في عقل نعمان أنه يستطيع أن يحصل على التطهير من برصه بدون مقابل، وفي الوقت نفسه كان مستعدًا أن يبذل بسِعَة في سبيل الحصول على البُرء من برصه فأعد معداته الكثيرة.
 أما فكرة الحصول على ما يتمناه «بلا فضة وبلا ثمن» فكان بعيدًا عن خياله، لأنه لم يكن بعد يعلم نعمة إله إسرائيل، بل ظن أن يقتني موهبة الله بدراهم.
 وهذه غلطة الملايين من الناس، بل غلطة القلب البشري في كل زمان وفي كل مكان.

إنه من الجهل الفادح أن نفتكر أنه يمكننا بقليل من الذهب أو الفضة أن نقتني شيئًا من «الرب الإله العلي مالك السماوات والأرض». 
وبكل سهولة نستطيع أن نحكم أن هذا جهل مُبين، ولكنه ليس من السهل علينا أن نرى الجهل في إتياننا أمام الله معتمدين على أعمالنا وآدابنا، على برّنا وتهذيب حياتنا، على تغيير أخلاقنا وعاداتنا، على صلواتنا ومظاهرنا الدينية، على دموعنا وأنّاتنا، على عهودنا ونذورنا، على أعمالنا الخيرية وإحساناتنا الشريفة، وبالاختصار على أي شيء من ثمار أفكارنا أو أقوالنا أو أعمالنا. إن الناس لا يستطيعون أن يدركوا أن الاعتماد على هذه الأشياء وأمثالها كالاعتماد على دفع قليل من الذهب أو الفضة تمامًا.

 فإن كان لي كل الأعمال الصالحة التي عُملت تحت الشمس، وكل الدموع التي سُكبت، وكل الأنّات التي لُفظت، وبالإجمال إن كان لي كل أعمال البر الإنساني التي عُملت في العالم مضاعفة ألف مرة، فلن تستطيع أن تمحو نقطة واحدة من الذنب من ضميري، ولن تستطيع أن تعطيني سلامًا يثبت في حضرة الله القدوس.

 نحن لا ننكر أن هذه الأشياء نافعة في محلها، ولكن الأساس الوحيد لسلام النفس هو «يسوع وحده»، وهو الذي يجب أن يأخذ كل ثقة قلوبنا لأن فيه لنا كل شيء، ومعه لا يعوزنا شيء.

على أن اقتناعنا بعدم نفع مجهوداتنا الذاتية يستلزم وقتًا طويلاً، لأنه يصعب على القلب البشري أن يصدِّق أن لا شيء يؤهلنا للانتفاع بالمسيح إلا معرفتنا بخرابنا التام، وأنه لا لزوم للانتظار حتى نُصلِح ذواتنا لأنها لن تُصلَح إصلاحًا يؤهلها لمقابلة الله والوجود في السماء.
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

بأمانة مجهود فوق الوصف ميرسي كتييييييير 
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بأمانة مجهود فوق الوصف ميرسي كتييييييير
> ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ​


*مفيش مجهود ولا حاجة .. بناخد بركة
صلواتكم
وميرسى كتير لمتابعة حضرتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*ما لك ههنا يا لوط؟





فجاء الملاكان إلى سدوم مساءً، وكان لوط جالسًا في باب سدوم. ( تك 19: 1 )

نرى في تكوين19 أن لوطًا قد وقع بالكامل في شَرَك شؤون سدوم، وهي خطوة منطقية أخرى نحو السقوط.
 كان على لوط أن يتعلَّم درسًا عندما أظهر له إبراهيم محبته بإنقاذه من الأسر (تك14)، لكن المؤمن الضعيف يصبح قلبه متقسيًا نحو المحبة والتفكير المنطقي السليم.

وقد يتطلب الأمر أحيانًا حادثًا فظيعًا لإخراج مؤمن من سدوم. زيارة ملائكة ونار من السماء نجحت أخيرًا في إخراجه من سدوم، لكن بعد صراع ومماطلة وخسارة ( تك 19: 15 - 29).

ومقاومة لوط في الرحيل لم تكن المؤشر الوحيد على انغماسه في سدوم. فمن المحتمل أن يكون قد تزوج بامرأة من سدوم، وتخلَّص من خيامه، واشترى بيتًا في سدوم ليُقيم فيه بصفة دائمة.
 سكن مع أسرته في سدوم، وبالطبع كان من الصعب قطع تلك الجذور والروابط الأُسرية.
 فعندما جاء الملاكان إلى سدوم مساءً «كان لوط جالسًا في باب سدوم» ( تك 19: 1 )، تعبير يعني تورطه في إدارة شؤون سدوم.

قد يبدو الأمر أن لوطًا كان يحاول أن يقوم بحركة إصلاح في المدينة، لكن من الجدير بالملاحظة أن شهادة إبراهيم وهو خارج المدينة، كانت أقوى تأثيرًا من شهادة لوط المُقيم داخل المدينة. فالمؤمن المنخدع من العالم مثل لوط قد لا يكون متورطًا في خطايا أهل العالم الفظيعة كالشذوذ الجنسي والعنف والقتل ( تك 19: 2 - 9)، لكن تفكيره يصبح ملتويًا ومشوهًا ( تك 19: 8 )، لأنه فقدَ شركته مع الله. 

وقد يسخر من شهادته أقرب الناس إليه ( تك 19: 14 ). وقتها تصبح حالة المؤمن الساقط بائسة ومؤسفة ( 2بط 2: 7 ، 8).

والمشهد الأخير في قصة لوط، مشهد حزين للغاية. الله في مراحمه الواسعة أنقذ حياته، لكن الخطوة الأخيرة على طريق الفشل تؤدي إلى فقدان كل شيء: 
الوظيفة والبيت والممتلكات والزوجة. صحيح أن لوطًا استطاع إخراج ابنتيه من سدوم، لكن لم يستطع إخراج سدوم منهما. ومن علاقتهما الشاذة النجسة مع أبيهما جاء ”موآب“ و”عمون“، شعبان مرّرا حياة شعب الله لسنين طويلة ( تك 19: 30 - 38).

 وهكذا فإن قصة لوط بمثابة تحذير لكل مؤمن وخاصة الآباء، والتحذير هو: ”لا تسلك طريق الفشل“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*أفراح القرب من الله






وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً ( 1يو 1: 3 ، 4)

من أعظم بركات الله للإنسان هي تلك العلاقة الشخصية بين الإنسان والله. والرسول يوحنا يؤكد حقيقة أنه قد صار لنا الآن شركة مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ( 1يو 1: 3 ) وهذا امتياز مبارك لكل فرد في عائلة الله المحبوبة لديه.

 فبعد أن صارت لنا خصائص طبيعة الله، وأصبحنا في حالة التوافق معه في أفكاره ومبادئه وعواطفه، أصبحت لنا الأهلية الروحية للتمتع الشخصي بالمسيح وبأبينا والتلذذ بهذه العلاقة الحُبية المُفرحة والتي لا تسمو عليها بركة أخرى. 

ففي هذه الشركة نتغذى روحيًا من خلال كتابه المفتوح أمام عيني الإيمان.
 وأحاديث القلب الشجية معه، بل وتنهدات القلب الضارع إليه، وأفراح الرجاء المرتقب. 
إن هذه الشركة تملأ النفس بالفرحة والسلام وغمر من التعزيات في ظل خضم قلاقل الحياة واضطراباتها.

ولكن قد يستكثر علينا عدو كل بركة وخير تلك الأجواء الروحية البهيجة، وقد يستكثر الجسد سلام النفس وصفاء القلب، وقد يستكثر علينا العالم طماننا وأماننا في المسيح فيعمل هذا أو ذاك على زحزحتنا بعيدًا عن حلاوة الشركة ببركاتها وأثمارها اليانعة، فتهيم النفس بعيدًا عن ينابيع أفراحها وقوتها، فتمتلئ النفس اضطرابًا ويُنزع من القلب سلامه ومن العقل صفاءه ومن الروح بهجتها ومن الحياة بريقها ورونقها، فتذبل النفس عندئذٍ وتحيط بها الشكوك والمخاوف، وقد تسقط في بالوعة اليأس والحزن المفرط. 

وبينما يجاهد العدو في إطفاء ما بقى من شعاعة أمل، يأتي ذلك الصديق اللطيف الودود والرفيق الأمين بنظرة الرثاء والإشفاق ( لو 22: 61 ).
 وبكلمات المحبة والحنان بديلاً عن منصة القضاء ( هو 11: 8 ).
 ها هو يأتي في الصباح الباكر ( يو 21: 4 ) وشباكنا فارغة وأجسادنا باردة وأصواتنا كسيرة، حاملاً لنا خبزًا للشبع ونارًا للدفء ( يو 21: 9 ).
 إنها المحبة متجهة إلينا لطيفة وودودة باحثة وتاعبة لأجل مَنْ أحبتهم، إذ هي ما زالت في قوتها ولظاها ( نش 8: 6 ).

 إنه يدعوك ويناجيك عن تلك الأيام الخوالي التي تذوقت فيها أفراح الشركة معه، يدعوك لتستريح وتتمتع بحلاوة الشركة معه لأن محبته تعرف كيف تسترد مَن كان يومًا لأجلهم على الصليب في الجلجثة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*المسيح المُكلَّل والسجود





يَخرُّ الأربعة والعشرون شيخًا قدام الجالس على العرش، ويسجدون للحي إلى أبد الآبدين.. قائلين..لأنك .. خلقت كل الأشياء، وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخُلقت ( رؤ 4: 10 ، 11)

ماذا تكون اللمحة الأولى لسيدنا المُمجد في السماء، حين ننظر إليه، لا في رؤية عابرة قصيرة العمر، لا في محدوديات الأرض وضجيجها، بكل مُعاناتها، بكل أحزانها، بكل ضيقاتها التي تكتنفنا، لكنها جميعًا ستكون قد انزاحت إلى غير رجعة، وسنكون أمامه، ذاك الذي طالما سَعينا أن نتمتع بلمحة من مُحياه.
 يومئذٍ نرى تلك الطلعة في تمام الجمال والكمال، في هالة من المجد، ونحن أنفسنا نتغيَّر لكي يتسنَّى لنا أن نحتمل ذلك المجد، وليس كموسى الذي وُضع في نُقرة من الصخرة بينما المجد عابر.

وإذ يحدث هذا، هل من عَجَب أن يترك الشيوخ الأربعة والعشرون عروشهم ويخرُّون قدام الجالس على العرش المرتفع؟ ومع أنهم هم بدورهم مُمجَّدون، فإنهم يأخذون أماكنهم قدامه ساجدين، مثلما لم يسجدوا من قبل.
 فما الذي حَدَا بهم أن ينزلوا عن عروشهم؟ لا شيء سوى وجه المسيح في مجده الإلهي.

ما الذي ينشئ السجود؟ نحن لا نملك أن نصطنعه، ولا نقدر أن نخلق روح السجود. 

وإنما حين يتجلَّى أمامنا شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح المجيد في قوة الروح القدس، حينئذٍ فقط نقدر أن نسجد، لأنه حينئذٍ يمنحنا الروح القدس أن نسجد بالروح والحق، ونقدم ما يطلب الآب. 
وهكذا نرى هنا أن الأربعة والعشرين شيخًا «خرُّوا قدام الجالس على العرش، وسجدوا للحيِّ إلى أبد الآبدين».

أوَليس الحال هكذا أبدًا؟ 
إنه في أعمق وأسمى صور السجود، تكون أفكارنا وحاسياتنا أعظم وأعمق من أن نعبِّر عنها كلامًا! فالإنسان لا يطرح بنفسه على الأرض لكي يرنم، وإنما هو يخرُّ ليعبد ذاك الذي يسجد له، معبِّرًا بسجوده عما لم يستطع التعبير عنه بلسانه.

لقد ألقى الشيوخ بأنفسهم على الأرض ليس لكي يتكلَّموا، وإنما ليعبِّروا عن التوقير والتكريم والتمجيد الذي أحسّوا به. هم فعلاً تكلَّموا في السجود، وإنما بعد ما أخذوا المكان الصحيح وعلموا ما هم يفعلون.
 أجل، أخذوا مكانهم اللائق بهم، أدركوا حقيقة ما كانوا يفعلون، وأدركوا مجد الذي كانوا في حضرته، وهذا كله حملهم على طرح أنفسهم، وطرح أكاليلهم قدامه.

وكما أن الشيوخ المُمجَّدين يخرِّون ساجدين في حضرة الخالق، كذلك نحن بدورنا، حينما نجتمع في حضرة الرب يسوع المسيح، فإننا ـ بالتمام ـ نكون في حضرة الخالق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*الراحــة






فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم ( مت 11: 29 )
ما أعذب وقع هذه الكلمة على النفس: "الراحة"! وبالأخص في هذه الأيام المُتعبة، جميعنا نتطلع إلى الراحة، لكن أين الطريق إليها؟!

إن كلمة الله تعلن لنا الطريق الكامل نحو الراحة الحقيقية للإنسان. فأولاً هي تقدم راحة الضمير لكل نفس مُعذبة بآثامها وخطاياها، وذلك بناء على تعب ربنا يسوع المسيح لأجلنا وموته كبديلنا على الصليب، إذ يقول:
 «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم» ( مت 11: 28 ).

 فلا راحة بعيدًا عن المسيح، الذي في معرفته اختباريًا بداية طريق الراحة الحقيقية. 
ثم ثانيًا هناك راحة النفس والقلب في التمثل بالمسيح الذي حمل نير الخضوع لمشيئة الآب بوداعة واتضاع «احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم» ( مت 11: 29 ). 

ثم ثالثًا، هناك الطاعة لكلمة الله؛ راحة الخضوع لسلطان الكلمة «هكذا قال الرب: قِفوا على الطرق وانظروا، واسألوا عن السُبل القديمة: أين هو الطريق الصالح؟ وسيروا فيه، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم» ( إر 6: 16 ).

 وهناك راحة الشركة مع الرب والشبع بشخصه الكريم الذي يدعونا، أفرادًا وجماعات، بقوله: تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضع خلاء واستريحوا قليلاً» ( مر 6: 31 ).

وفي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يحدثنا الرسول عن الراحة في أصحاح بأكمله (عب4) وينسبها إلى الله سبع مرات، قبل أن يختم بتحريض مزدوج على كلمة الله والصلاة، ونحن في سبيل اجتهادنا الروحي هنا لنتمتع بملء راحة الله هناك، ليكتمل الطريق الإلهي السُباعي إلى الراحة!

 وكأنه يؤكد أنه في طريقنا إلى الراحة الأبدية، يمكننا أن نتذوق شيئًا غير قليل من حلاوة هذه الراحة ونحن هنا على الأرض، عندما نلهج في كلمة الله الحية والفعالة (ع12)، إنها راحة التأمل والتغذي بكلمة الله. ثم سادسًا ـ بإزاء احتياجاتنا، وضغوط الحياة وقسوتها، علينا «فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونًا في حينه» (ع16).

 إنها راحة سكب قلوبنا أفرادًا وجماعات بكل ما فينا أمام إلهنا الذي مراحمه لا تزول.

وقريبًا جدًا ـ نحن المؤمنين ـ وبنعمة إلهنا، سندخل لا إلى راحة، ولا حتى إلى راحة أعدّها لنا الله، بل إلى راحة الله نفسه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*اجتهد أن تكون هادئًا





أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة ... وأن تحرصوا على أن تكونوا هادئين، وتمارسوا أموركم الخاصة ( 1تس 4: 10 ، 11)

القراءة السطحية للكلمات التي في صدر هذا المقال قد تجعلنا نفهم ما تعنيه:
 أن نكف عن الصَخَب في حياتنا. ولسنا ننكر أن التحريض ينطوي على قدر من النصيحة لأصحاب الأصوات المرتفعة والأشخاص دائبي الحركة الذين لا يكفُّون عنها، ومنظرهم الهائج يهيّج سواهم.

غير أنني أرى أن كلمات الرسول تستهدف أن نغرس في نفوسنا حالة الهدوء الباطني التي لا تتأثر بالقلق بما في الخارج، وأن يسود القلب، في هدأة المقادس وسكونها، سلام الله بمثابة حارس لتأمين النفس ضد عوامل العالم المُتنازعة وقوى إبليس الذي لا يهدأ. وسياج مثل هذا للفكر، لا يسَعنا إلا الاعتراف بحاجتنا القصوى إليه.

وسواء أدركنا، أو لم ندرك، الحاجة إلى روح الهدوء هذه، فلا مفرّ من مواجهة الحقيقة، وهي أن الرسول يحرِّضنا على الاجتهاد في غرسها وتدعيم قوائمها.
 فالحرص على أن أكون هادئًا، معناه أن أجعل الهدوء مطلبًا ومطمعًا مسيحيًا، أبذل الجهد في سبيله من أجل خاطر المحبة والكرامة. علينا أن نعده هدفًا من أهداف الحياة الجديدة، أن نحفظ القلب مصونًا إزاء غزوات جحافل مشغوليات واهتمامات وانزعاجات هذه الحياة.

وإنني متيقن أن سكون الفكر هذا في متناول رجل الإيمان، بل وأكثر من ذلك أؤكد أننا في اليوم الذي نفتقد فيه سكون الفكر فاللوم علينا. 

إن مجرَّد معرفتنا بوجود هذا المَثَل الأعلى في الكتاب المقدس شيء له وزنه الخطير، ويتلوه معرفتنا بأن هذا المَثَل الأعلى في متناول كل واحد منا. وإذ يملك سلام المسيح في قلوبنا عندئذٍ نكون قد امتلكنا سكون النفس وهدوءها. وسر نجاحنا في مساعينا نحو هذا الهدف هو الإيمان. ومن اليسير جدًا على المؤمن أن يتقبَّل هذا التحدي الذي لا جواب عليه «إن كان الله معنا (أو لنا) فمَن علينا؟» ( رو 8: 31 ). 

إن اليقين الذي لا يتشكك بأن القدرة الإلهية تحرسنا وتهدينا، من شأنه أن يهَبنا إحساسًا بالطمأنينة والأمن لا يمكن لشيء على الأرض أن يزعجه.

أيها الأحباء .. علينا أن نتعلم كيف نتمسك بالسًكِينة الداخلية في غمار الشدة.
 وعلى هذا الطريق المرسوم نتبع سيدنا الذي احتمل كل الشدائد غير هاربٍ منها، بل احتفظ في خلالها جميعًا بالسلام الداخلي الذي لا ينقطع.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*واقفٌ قدام الباب





هأنذا واقفٌ على الباب وأقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي ( رؤ 3: 20 )

نحن نؤمن أن مجيء الرب قد اقترب، وهذا الرجاء هو امتياز يفرِّح قلوب المؤمنين إلاّ أنه يرتبط بوقفات للرب تجعلنا نفكر في جانب المسؤولية إزاء هذا المجيء:

(1) ها هو الرسول يعقوب يحرِّضنا على التأني وثبات القلب وعدم الأنين بعضنا على بعض، فيقول: «فتأنوا أيها الإخوة إلى مجيء الرب .. فتأنوا أنتم وثبِّتوا قلوبكم، لأن مجيء الرب قد اقترب. 
لا يئن بعضكم على بعض أيها الإخوة لئلا تُدانوا. هوذا الديان واقفٌ قدام الباب» ( يع 5: 7 - 9).

 فلنراجع أنفسنا ـ أحبائي المنتظرين مجيء الرب ـ ما هو مدى صبرنا وطول أناتنا؟ هل نحن هادئين؟ لنحذر الأنين الذي يقابله التأديب من جانب الرب، «لأن الرب يدين شعبه» ( تث 32: 36 ).

 إنه يرى ويسمع ما يدور خلف الأبواب المغلقة، وفي قداسته لا يُهادن أقل شر في حياتنا. إن الأنين على إخوتنا هو دليل ضعف محبتنا «لأن المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا» ( 1بط 4: 8 )، ونحن ينبغي أن لا نحكم في شيءٍ قبل الوقت ( 1كو 4: 5 ).

(2) وها هو الرب يخاطب ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين، موبخًا فتوره واستقلاله عن الله «إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت، ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء»، مع أنه في واقع الأمر «الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان»، ولكن الرب يقدم له ما يُغنيه ويستره وينير عينيه، ثم يقدم له أعظم فرصة «هأنذا واقفٌ على الباب وأقرع.
 إن سمع أحدٌ صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي» ( رؤ 3: 20 ). إنها شركة مجيدة، والوعد للغالب «سأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي» (ع21).

 ويا له من تباين! الرب على الباب واقفٌ ليصير المؤمن على العرش جالسًا.

(3) والرب سيخرج ليحارب المقاومين «وتقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون ... فينشق جبل الزيتون من وسطهِ ... واديًا عظيمًا جدًا» ( زك 14: 3 ، 4)، ويأتي الرب وجميع القديسين معه، ويؤسس مُلكه السعيد «ويكون الرب مَلكًا على كل الأرض» ( زك 14: 9 )
 «فيُخفض تشَامخ الإنسان وتوضع رِفعة الناس ... ويدخلون في مغاير الصخور وفي حفائر التراب من أمام الرب ومن بهاء عظمته عند قيامه (وقوفه) ليُرعب الأرض» ( إش 2: 17 - 19). ليتنا ونحن عالمون رُعب الرب نُقنع الناس ليتصالحوا مع الله ( 2كو 5: 11 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

*سجَّانٌ يصبح مسيحيًا





يا سيديَّ، ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلُص؟ فقالا: آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك ( أع 16: 30 ، 31)
إن الله يمكنه أن يُخلِّص أي شخص، ويوجد أشخاص نقول عنهم إن الله وحده هو الذي يستطيع أن يُخلِّصهم، والسجَّان الروماني أحد هؤلاء. 
إن هذا الرجل كان عليه أن يكون وحشيًا ليمكنه أن يؤدي عمله، فنحن نقرأ أنه «ألقاهما (بولس وسيلا) في السجن الداخلي، وضبط أرجلهما في المقطرة» ( أع 16: 24 )، وكان الدم لم يجف بعد على ظهريهما. 

إنه من الصعب أن تعتقد أن هذا الرجل هو بعينه المذكور عنه أنه «أخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل وغسَّلهما من الجراحات، واعتمد في الحال هو والذين له أجمعون. ولما أصعدهما إلى بيته قدَّم لهما مائدة، وتهلَّل مع جميع بيته إذ كان قد آمن بالله» (ع33: 34). 

إن ما حدث من تغيير في هذا السجان يمكن أن يُجريه الله فيك أنت شخصيًا أيها القارئ العزيز. وما الذي أحدث هذا التغيير العظيم؟ 
أحدثه سؤاله القائل: «يا سيديَّ، ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلُص؟ فقالا: آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك» وعدد34 يُريك أنه قد آمن بالله.

ربما تقول: ماذا تقصد من قولك:
 الإيمان بالله؟ فأقول: ماذا تقصد أنت من إيمانك بشيء ما أو شخص ما أو خبر ما؟ إن إيمانك بالله لا يختلف شيئًا عن إيمانك بشخص إلا في كون إيمانك بالله له أساس أمتن وسبب أقوى.
 إنه من الغريب جدًا أن نثق في بعضنا البعض ونشك في الله؛ نُمسك بكلمة المخلوق المائت ولا نثق بكلمة الله الخالق الحي. حقًا ما أعظم النور الذي يضيء طرقنا إن صدَّقنا الله وأيقنا أنه يعني ما يقول، ويُنفّذ حتمًا كل كلمة خرجت من فيه.

إن الرب يسوع في الأناجيل يطلب أن يُصدَّق. وإن واجبك هو أن تؤمن وتظل مؤمنًا. هذا ما غيَّر السجان، وهذا بعينه ما يغيّر حياتك أيضًا.

ليس عندي ما أقول أكثر من ذلك. إن المسيح أمامك ولك الحرية أن تقبله، فاقبله وثق فيه وصدِّق ما يقوله «مَن يُقبل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجًا» ( يو 6: 37 ).

 إنه يقدِّم نفسه للخطاة وليس للأبرار.
 إنه جاء لأنك كنت بلا قوة ولا تستطيع أن تعمل شيئًا، فالقِ بنفسك عليه وقُل له: يا سيدي إني أُسلِّمك نفسي كخاطئ ضعيف فخلِّصني واستلم حياتي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*شاول وأجاج






وعفا شاول والشعب عن أجاج وعن خيار الغنم والبقر .. وعن كل الجيد، ولم يرضوا أن يحِّرموها. وكل الأملاك المُحتقرة والمهزولة حرَّموها ( 1صم 15: 9 )

إن خاتمة هذا الأصحاح تُرينا بمنتهى الوضوح الخط الذي سارت فيه أفكار شاول ورغباته. كان للتو قد سمع حكم صموئيل وقضاء الله عليه، مُذيَّلاً بهذه العبارة الخطيرة «يمزق الرب مملكة إسرائيل عنك اليوم، ويُعطيها لصاحبك الذي هو خيرٌ منك» وكنا نتوقع أن يكون لهذه الكلمات وقع الصاعقة على مسامعه، لكنه وبمنتهى الكبرياء واللامبالاة يقول لصموئيل:
 «والآن فاكرمني أمام شيوخ شعبي وأمام إسرائيل». هذا هو شاول؛ قال إن الشعب هو الذي عفا عن المُحرَّم، كأن هذا خطأهم. «فاكرمني»، يا للادعاء الباطل! فقلبه الذي انغمس في الشر يطلب كرامة من مخلوقات حقيرة نظيره. ولذا قد رُفض من الله كحاكم لشعبه، ومع ذلك نجده يتمسك بفكرة الكرامة الإنسانية.

 فيبدو أنه ما كان ليهمه رأي الله فيه بشرط أن يحتفظ بمكانته وبتقدير شعبه. على أنه قد رُفض من الله، وتمزقت المملكة عنه. وما كانت لتنفعه كثيرًا عودة صموئيل إليه بينما هو مُستمر في طريق العبادة الشكلية للرب.

«وقال صموئيل: قدموا إليَّ أجاج ملك عماليق. فذهب إليه أجاج فَرِحًا. 
وقال أجاج: حقًا قد زالت مرارة الموت.
 فقال صموئيل: كما أثكل سيفك النساء، كذلك تثكل أمك بين النساء. فقطع صموئيل أجاج أمام الرب في الجلجال».

إن الجلجال هو المكان الذي فيه دُحرج عار مصر عن إسرائيل، ونجده دائمًا يُذكر بالارتباط مع عدم الاتكال على الجسد والانتصار على الشر.
 وهناك أيضًا كانت نهاية هذا العماليقي بيد صموئيل البار. 

وفي هذا تعليم مهم لنا، فحين ينعم الله على النفس بإدراك حقيقة خلاصها من مصر بقوة الموت والقيامة، عندها تكون في أفضل وضع يمكّنها من النُصرة على الشر.

 ولو كان شاول قد عرف شيئًا عن روح ومبدأ الجلجال، لَمَا كان قد عفا عن أجاج، لكنه كان مستعدًا فقط أن يذهب إلى هناك من أجل المملكة، لكنه لم يكن لديه الاستعداد بأية طريقة أن يسحق ويُنحِّي جانبًا كل ما فيه رائحة الجسد.
 أما صموئيل، إذ تصرف بقوة روح الله، فإنه تعامل مع عماليق حسب مبادئ كلمة الله،
 لأنه مكتوب: «إن اليد على كرسي الرب. للرب حربٌ مع عماليق من دورٍ إلى دور» ( خر 17: 16 ).
 وكان يجب على ملك إسرائيل أن يعرف هذا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

*الحنين للمقادس





أرفع عينيَّ إلى الجبال، من حيث يأتي عوني ( مز 121: 1 )

هذه العبارة تأتى في أغلب الأصول بلغة التساؤل «أ أرفع عينى إلى الجبال؟» 
ولماذا تساءل المرنم بالذات عن رفع العين إلى الجبال؟ 

قد يقول البعض لأن الجبال عالية، أو لأن الجبال ثابتة لا تتزعزع، ولكن السبب المباشر والرائع، أن الجبال التى يقصدها هي الجبال التي بُنيت عليها أورشليم وبُنيَ عليها الهيكل، كان لدى المرنم شوق وحنين إلى بيت الله الموجود على الجبال.

وهنا نتوقف لنتساءل:
 هل لنا ذات الرغبة التي كانت للمرنم؟ هل نشتاق ونتوق إلى الوجود في ديار الرب؟
 قال داود «واحدةً سألتُ من الربِّ وإياها ألتمِس: أن أسكُنَ في بيت الرب كل أيام حياتي، لكي أنظر إلى جمال الرب، وأتفرَّس في هيكلهِ» ( مز 27: 4 ). وقال بنو قورح: «اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيتِ إِلَهِي على السكنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأشرارِ» ( مز 84: 10 ).

إن الشيء الذي من المفترض أن يميز قديسي الله هو التعلُّق الشديد ببيت الرب، بالاجتماع إلى اسم الرب يسوع، فلا تكون لنا لذة ولا سرور إلا في العيشة بالقرب منه، وفي الاجتماع لاسمه.

قال أحدهم: ”إن ترانيم المصاعد كانت هامة جدًا بالنسبة للشعب وهم في أرضهم، وبالذات وهم صاعدون إلى أورشليم ليسجدوا، ولكن قوة هذه الترانيم والاحتياج إليها أصبح أكثر إلحاحًا عندما كان الشعب مسبيًا فى بابل، لقد كانت كلماتها كلمات الشوق والحنين“.

عندما ذهب الشعب إلى السبي نقرأ أنهم على أنهار بابل جلسوا، طبعًا جلوسهم على أنهار بابل يحكي عن الراحة، وشيء جميل أن تجلس على النهر وتتمتع بأروع وأجمل المناظر، ولكن وبالرغم من كل جمال وأمجاد بابل إلا أن هذا لم يُنسهم أورشليم وهيكل الرب، بل بالعكس زادهم حنينًا وشوقًا لبيت الرب وللصعود إلى بيت الرب.

ونحن نجد صدى لهذا الأمر في العبارة التي أمامنا «أرفع عينى إلى الجبال» فالمرنم له رغبة أن يصعد إلى بيت الرب ليتواصل مع السيد هناك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*الهموم المذيبة والعناية الوفيرة الوفيرة






"مُلقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتني بكم"
(1بط 5: 7 )

ليس في هذه الوصية الإلهية إمكانية لإطاعتها، ولكن الله على استعداد أن يجعلنا قادرين على تنفيذها، وما عليك أيها القارئ العزيز إلا أن تتجاسر وتلقى بنفسك وسط فيض عنايته.

ومن الأهمية أن نطيع هذه الوصية فننعم بالسلام والقوة، ويجب أن نصّر على طرح همومنا على الرب ليحملها، فذرة رمل واحدة تدخل العين تمنعنا من التمتع بأجمل المناظر، وهم واحد في القلب يعكر صفو سلامنا ويحجب تمتعنا بإلهنا ويبسط سحابة من الحزن على نفوسنا.

 فيجب أن نلقى كل هم عليه. ومع أن بركة الشركة لا تظللها السحب، ومع أن الاستسلام للهم لا يفقدنا البركة، لكنه أمر لا يكرم الله أمام العالم إذ يجد أولاده مهتمين كأن لا أب لهم.

لذا يجب علينا أن نسلمه همومنا واحدة فواحدة. سلـّم همومك له كأنها لا تخصك لكنها تخصه هو متطلعاً إليه بالإيمان قائلاً "وهذه يارب، وهذه" فيجيب الرب قائلاً "وهذه أقدر أن أحملها".

وقال هربرت في أحد أشعاره "ضع همك في حقيبة إلهنا" وليس من طريق مؤكد للراحة أكثر من أن نبعث بكل اضطرابات الحياة وهمومها إلى إلهنا الحي كقول الوحي المقدس "لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله" (فى4: 6)
 ونحن نثق أنه سيستلمها في الحال، ولا يجوز لنا قط أن نعود ونأخذ شيئاً سبق أن سلمناه له.

 وعلينا أن نسبح قائلين "مبارك الرب يوماً فيوماً، يحمِّلنا إله خلاصنا (يحمل أثقالنا)" (مز68: 19) .

"لأنه هو" وأنت تعرف مَنْ هو؛ إنه الأزلي الأبدي قديم الأيام القادر "أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر" (أف 3: 20 ) - الذي يكفى بل يزيد.

"يعتني بكم" إن قلب الله الرحيم يمتلئ اهتماماً بكل ما يعنيك، إنه يقرأ احتياجاتك ورغباتك ويسمع أناتك قبل أن تعبِّر عنها. 

فليتنا نثق فيه، فألسنتنا تعجز عن التعبير عن كمال وعظمة أفكاره من جهتنا وغايته المنشودة في قلبه تتمثل في القول "أريد أن تكونوا بلا هم" (1كو 7: 32 ) .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*ليس كما أرادوا، بل كما أراد الله







وكان الفصح ... وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتَبَة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ويقتلونه، ولكنهم قالوا: ليس في العيد، لئلا يكون شَغبٌ في الشعب ( مر 14: 1 ، 2)

يد الله هي العالية على الدوام، وحكمة الله هي التي تسود وتحكم كل شيء. وفي الأصحاح الرابع عشر من إنجيل مرقس نقرأ عن عشاءين أحدهما في بيت عنيا والآخر في أورشليم. الأول عشاء في بيت عائلة محبوبة من الرب (ع3- 9)، 
والآخر عشاء يرسم ترتيبًا جديدًا في عيد الفصح (ع22- 26). 
ومن شأن هذا الترتيب الجديد تنحية جميع الظلال والرموز ـ والفصح واحد منها ـ لإفساح المجال للحقيقة المؤسسة على موت المسيح وقيامته.

هذان العشاءان لهما وزنهما الكبير في تقدير الله إذ إن موت المسيح هو الحق المركزي العظيم، ليس فقط في عشاء الفصح، بل أيضًا في عشاء بيت عنيا كما رسمه روح الله أمام قلب وعواطف مريم.

لقد أحسَّت مريم بقرب موت المسيح، ليس بإعلان سمعته، بل بمشاعرها المُحِبَة للرب المخلِّص، وبفعل الروح القدس في قلبها الذي جعلها تشعر بخطر قريب الوقوع، لكنها لم تعبِّر عنه بكلمات، بل بتعبير عملي نبيل عميق المعنى، أدركه الرب وفسَّره بأنه عمل مرتبط بموته، إذ دهنت جسده بالطيب للتكفين.

وفي العشاءين قليلاً ما أدرك باقي التلاميذ هذا المعنى؛ معنى موت المسيح، لكن الله بيَّن أن يده هي العُليا وحكمته هي التي تحكم كل شيء. 

وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح لأنه عند العشاء في بيت عنيا أراد رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة أن يمسكوه بمكر ويقتلوه، ولكنهم قالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغبٌ في الشعب. 
وكان الفصح بعد يومين ( مر 14: 1 )، لكن كانت حكمة الله في الأزل قد رتبت أن يكون موت المسيح في ذلك اليوم وليس في يوم آخر.

رتبت حكمة الله أن يكون موت المسيح في يوم الفصح الذي هو أول وأساس جميع الأعياد، في يوم الفصح الذي هو الظل الرمزي لموت المسيح.

وهكذا نرى كُلاً من الله والإنسان يرتب ويدبر، لكن لا حاجة بنا إلى القول بأن الله ينفذ مشيئته حتى ولو استخدم في ذلك الناس الذين دبروا ورتبوا أن لا يكون موت المسيح في عيد الفصح.

والواقع أن الله يعمل وِفق رأي مشيئته، وكل مشيئة أخرى ليست أكثر من أداة تخدم أغراض حكمته. 

فليست أفكار وإرادة أولاد الله هي وحدها التي يستخدمها الله، بل يستخدم حتى الناس الأشرار.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*وادي البكاء






طوبى لأُناس عزهم بِكَ، طرق بيتك في قلوبهم. عابرين في وادي البكاء، يُصيِّرونه ينبوعًا. أيضًا ببركات يغطون مورة ( مز 84: 5 ، 6)
قيل إن وادي البكاء طريق موصِّل إلى أورشليم ولم يكن فيه آبار، فهو ناشف بلا ماء، وكان الشعب يصعد إلى أورشليم في هذا الطريق مترنمًا ترنيمات المصاعد (مز120- 134). ومن الطبيعي أن الذي يسير على الأقدام، يبذل جهدًا ويحتاج إلى الماء ليعوِّض ما فُقد من الجسم. لكن الشعب كان يعبر هذا الطريق وأصوات الترنيم تعلو معبرة عن الفرح والسرور، لأنهم سيصعدون إلى أورشليم، وهناك يُرون قدام الله في صهيون ( مز 84: 7 ). وسرور الشعب لهذا الغرض جعله يرتقي فوق صعوبة وادي البكاء الذي بلا ماء، بل يصيِّرونه ينبوعًا.

عزيزي .. وأنت تعبر وادي البكاء، وادي الألم وأنت تحت تجربة معينة أجازك الله فيها، لا تنسى أن الرب هو غرضك وهدفك. إن التجربة موجودة وربما تشعر أنها ثقيلة، وتقول مع أيوب: «ليت كربي وُزن، ومصيبتي رُفعت في الموازين جميعها، لأنها الآن أثقل من رمل البحر، من أجل ذلك لَغَا كلامي» ( أي 6: 2 ، 3).

لا يا عزيزي، إنه لا تُصيبنا تجربة إلا بشرية، فالله لا يُجرِّب فوق الطاقة البشرية «ولكن الله أمين، الذي لا يَدَعنا نُجرَّب فوق ما نستطيع، بل يجعل مع التجربة المنفذ لنستطيع أن نحتمل» ( 1كو 10: 13 ). واسمع أيوب الذي نطق بهذه الكلمات، في نهاية اختباره يقول: «بسمع الأُذن قد سمعت عنك، والآن رأتك عيني» ( أي 42: 5 ). ربما سمعت عن الرب الكثير، وهذا جميل، لكن ما أجمل أن تراه، حتى ولو في الألم.

عزيزي المتألم: تعال نحسبها مع رجل الحسابات المضبوطة: بولس الرسول، على الرغم من أنه تألم كثيرًا، وأُعطي شوكة في الجسد ( 2كو 12: 7 )، لكن اسمعه يقول: «فإني أحسب أن آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تُقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يُستعلَن فينا» ( رو 8: 18 ). وأيضًا اعتبرها ليست ثقيلة، بل قال عنها «خِفة ضيقتنا»، واعتبرها ليست دائمة، بل وقتية، ولكنها تُنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثِقَل مجدٍ أبديًا ( 2كو 4: 17 ). فهيا بنا نفرح ونحن واقعون في التجربة ( يع 1: 2 ). ليس نفرح فقط، بل نبتهج بفرحٍ لا يُنطق به ومجيدٍ ( 1بط 1: 6 ). وأخيرًا تشدد واحتمل التجربة لأنه مكتوب «طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة، لأنه إذا تزكَّى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعدَ به الرب للذين يحبونه» (يع1).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*كَرِهَ أم أحب؟






فكرهت الحياة، لأنه رديء عندي، العمل الذي عُمل تحت الشمس، لأن الكل باطل وقبض الريح ( جا 2: 17 )

يبدأ سفر الجامعة، الذي يُقتبس منه تلك الكلمات بالتوقيع، ثم يتبعه التقرير، ويُختم بالنتيجة والتفقيط، وما بين التوقيع والتقرير في البداية، والنتيجة والتفقيط في النهاية، نجد تفنيدًا كتبه الجامعة بالوحي، لمظاهر صور الحياة المختلفة، سواء كانت عيّنات عشوائية متجانسة، يعيشها الكل، دون استثناء ( جا 1: 3 - 11)، أو كانت تخص مظاهر التَرَف واللَّذات كما عاشها هو ( جا 2: 1 - 11) أو كالتي يعيشها المنكوبون ( جا 4: 1 - 3).

 وعندما أقول إن السفر يبدأ بالتوقيع، فلقد قصد الجامعة به في البداية، أن يُبرز لنا أن خُلاصة التجارب هذه، لم تُكتب من طائشٍ أرعن، بل من «ابن داود الملك» ( جا 1: 1 ) وأما الخُلاصة فهي: «باطل الأباطيل.. باطل الأباطيل، الكل باطل» ( جا 1: 2 )، وأما عن التفقيط، فأقصد به، أن كل مَن يعطي تقريرًا، أو تقديرًا لعمل أو مجهود، إن كتبه بالأرقام، يعود فيكتبه بالأحرف، ولكي لا يزيد عليه أحدٌ شيئًا، يكتب إلى جانبه: فقط لا غير، وهذا ما فعله الجامعة، وقَّع، أدلى بالخُلاصة، ثم فنَّدها، ثم فقَّط النتيجة، أقصد أنه في النهاية كتبها: «فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله: اتقِ الله، واحفظ وصاياه»، فقط لا غير ( جا 12: 13 ). 

وكثيرًا ما نتساءل هل ما سجله لنا الجامعة في سفره هو صحيح؟ 
أقول لك: صحيح جدًا، ولكنه ناقص، بمعنى أن البُطلان والخواء حقًا هما واقع الحياة، وهذا صحيح، لأن الجامعة يكتب بالوحي، ولكنه ينقصه شيءٌ هام جدًا، وهو نور إعلان العهد الجديد: أن المسيح هو جوهر الحياة، الذي ما أن نجعله موضوع حياتنا الوحيد، إلا وتأخذ الحياة قلبًا نابضًا، بل وثوبًا برَّاقًا.

إن مَن ”كَرِهَ الحياة“ هو الملك، الذي لم يجرِّب إلاّ حياة القصور، ولكن أستلفت نظرك، أن بطرس الصياد، الذي جرَّب السجن بحرَّاسه وكثرة مغاليقه، والذي كتب للمتغربين المُشتَّتين، هو الذي علَّمنا بالوحي، أن نحب الحياة:
 «لأن مَنْ أراد أن يحب الحياة، ويرى أيامًا صالحة» ( 1بط 3: 10 ). 

قارئي، أَ تحب الحياة، أم تكرهها؟ لتَعِش الحياة كما توّد، بدون المسيح، فيقينًا ستكرهها. وهذا تقرير الوحي، ولكن إن كانت ”لك الحياة هي المسيح“، فيقينًا ستحبها وهذا هو تقرير الوحي، ونور الإعلان.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*بنات صلفحاد




بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً ( أم 31: 29 )

في سفر العدد حيث تبرز فكرة الشهادة للرب في البرية، وحيث نرى من الجانب الواحد فشل اليهود، ومن الجانب الآخر أمانة الله الذي لا يترك نفسه «بلا شاهد» ( أع 14: 17 ).
 تلمع أمامنا بنات صلفحاد؛ الأب الذي مات قبل امتلاك الأرض ولم يكن له ابن ذكر.
إلا أن بناته الخمس أظهرن فضيلة وتقديرًا للميراث الإلهي سطع بوضوح عند التعداد الثاني للشعب، وقُرب ختام رحلة البرية، عند سهول موآب ( عد 26: 33 ؛ 27: 1- 11). ويمكننا أن نرى في أولئك الفتيات الخمس، خمسة أمور جميلة:

(1) الإقدام: «فتقدمت بنات صلفحاد..» ( عد 27: 1 ). فمطلوب أن نقدم في إيماننا، أول ما نقدم «فضيلة (أي شجاعة أدبية)» ( 2بط 1: 5 ). ومن الرائع أن ترتبط هذه الشجاعة بالتقدم الروحي صوب التمتع بالميراث الإلهي المقسوم لنا.

(2) الثبات «ووقفن أمام موسى وألعازار الكاهن وأمام الرؤساء وكل الجماعة لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع» (ع2).
 يا له من ثبات أمام قادة عِظام وشيوخ كبار في موقف صعب، يذكِّرنا بأخريات فُضليات كن واقفات بنفس الثبات في موقف أصعب في يومٍ تالٍ «عند صليب يسوع» (انظر يوحنا19: 25).

(3) الكلام: «قائلات».
 كلامًا مختصرًا جدًا عبَّر عن أربع حقائق هامة، وهي أن أباهم قد مات في البرية، ليس تحت تأديب الرب، بل بخطيته مات، ولم يكن له بنون. وكان كلامهن قليل ولكن حكيم. فخرجت الكلمات مستحقة شهادة الرب الغالية عنها «بحق تكلمت بنات صلفحاد» (ع7).

(4) السؤال: «لماذا يُحذف اسم أبينا من بين عشيرته لأنه ليس له ابن؟» (ع4). وهو سؤال المفكرين اليقظين، لا الغافلين المُهملين للبركة.
 من أكثر الأمور المشجعة أن نجد أحداثًا في الإيمان يسألون في المجال الروحي ليزدادوا فهمًا في كلمة الله، وعُمقًا في إدراك مشيئته.

(5) الطلب: «أعطِنا مُلكًا بين إخوة أبينا» (ع4). ويا لها من طِلبة يقدّرها الرب جدًا: أن نطلب التمتع العملي بما قد وهبنا إياه بالنعمة «الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح» ( أف 1: 3 ).
 قديمًا سُئل واحد هذا السؤال الفاحص: «ماذا طالبٌ أنت؟» ( نح 2: 4 ).
 تُرى ماذا ستكون إجابتنا نحن اليوم؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

*الطيور والزنابق






لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون .. انظروا إلى طيور السماء ... تأملوا زنابق الحقل ( مت 6: 25 - 28)

لقد قال الرب: «انظروا إلى طيور السماء» ( مت 6: 26 )، كما قال أيضًا «تأملوا زنابق الحقل» (ع28). فكأن المعلم العظيم هنا يصحبنا معه إلى رحلة خلوية، ويأخذ أفكارنا كيما نتعلم من خليقته دروسًا عظيمة.
 أَ لم يَقُل الرسول مرة «الطبيعة نفسها تعلِّمكم» ( 1كو 11: 14 )؟ ها هو رب بولس، معلّمنا المجيد وسيدنا العظيم يدعونا لكي ننظر إلى الطيور، ونتأمل الزنابق في الحقول.

لنا إذًا درس من عالم الحيوانات ودرس آخر من عالم النباتات. وإن كان الخالق العظيم يعتني بكل المملكة الحيوانية والمملكة النباتية (انظر مثلاً مزمور104)، وإن كان الله هو الذي يُحيي الكل ( 1تي 6: 13 )، لكن ربنا يسوع هنا يوجه أنظارنا بصفة خاصة إلى الطيور (العصافير) وإلى الزنابق.

الأولى مجالها الجو والسماء، والثانية مجالها الحقل والأرض. ثم إن الأولى هي أقل الطيور أهمية، والثانية تُعتبر من أقل النباتات حجمًا.

وطيور السماء بخلاف كثير من المخلوقات الأخرى لا يهتم الإنسان قط بإطعامها، بل على العكس قد يفكر في اصطيادها وأكلها. وكذلك الزنابق هنا؛ إنها زنابق الحقول أو بالحري زنابق البراري، تلك التي لا يعتني بها أحد وربما لا يراها أحد من وقت أن تنبت حتى تموت.

بالنسبة للطيور هي لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا إلى مخازن تجمع، كما يفعل الرجال عادةً في الحقل.

 أما بالنسبة للزنابق فهي لا تتعب ولا تغزل كما كانت تفعل النساء في ذلك الوقت، في البيت ( أم 31: 19 ، 22، 24).

أما الدرس الذي نتعلمه من الطيور فهو عدم الاهتمام بما نأكل ونشرب، والدرس الذي نتعلمه من الزنابق هو عدم الاهتمام بالكساء والملبس.

كأن الرب هنا يقول لتلاميذه:
 ارفعوا الأعين إلى فوق ترون الطيور، أو اخفضوها إلى أسفل ترون زنابق الأودية؛ هذه وتلك تحدثنا عن 
اهتمام الله العجيب بخليقته
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2011)

*ماذا أتعلم من الكتاب؟






ناموس الرب كامل يرُّد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تُصيِّر الجاهل حكيمًا ( مز 19: 7 )

إنني أتعلَّم من الكتاب المقدس أنه يوجد إله واحد حي، أعلن ذاته لنا بالتمام في المسيح، وعرفناه كالآب والابن والروح القدس في وحدانية اللاهوت؛ 
ولكن كل أقنوم من الأقانيم الثلاثة مُعلَن في الكتاب متميزًا بذاته:
 يريد، ويعمل، ويرسل، ويأتي،  ويقسِّم أي يوزع، وغير ذلك من الأعمال؛ أقانيم ثلاثة في إله واحد، ثالوث في وحدانية.

وأتعلم أن الله هو خالق كل الأشياء، لكن عملية الخلْق منسوبة شخصيًا للكلمة أي الابن، وإلى فعل روح الله.

وأتعلَّم أن الكلمة الذي كان عند الله وكان هو الله، صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا، فإن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلِّصًا للعالم، وأن الكلمة، باعتباره المسيح، وُلد من مريم العذراء بحلول الروح القدس عليها، إنسانًا حقيقيًا، بلا خطية، حلَّ فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا؛ وهو نسل داود الموعود به حسب الجسد؛ هو ابن الإنسان، وابن الله؛ أقنوم مبارك، الله وإنسان، الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الممسوح، يهوه المخلِّص، وأنه مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب «أُظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليُبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه»، وأنه حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، متألمًا من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يُقربنا إلى الله؛ وأنه أُقيم من بين الأموات، مُقامًا من الله، ومن تلقاء نفسه، بمجد الآب، وصعد إلى الأعالي، وجلس عن يمين الله.

وأتعلَّم أنه بعد صعود المسيح نزل الروح القدس ليسكن في شعبه أفرادًا وجماعة بحيث أنهم صاروا ـ من الناحيتين كأفراد وكجماعة ـ هيكلاً لله. ونحن مختومون وممسوحون بالروح الذي هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى، وبه نصرخ «يا أبا الآب»، عالمين أننا أبناء.

وأتعلَّم أن المسيح سيأتي أيضًا لكي يأخذنا إليه، فيُقيم الراقدين الذين له، ويُغيِّر المؤمنين الأحياء لتكون أجسادهم جميعًا على صورة جسد مجده، بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يُخضع لنفسه كل شيء؛ وأن أجساد قديسيه الذين يرقدون الآن سوف تُقام بمجد، وسوف ينطلقون ليكونوا معه.

وأتعلَّم أن الله قد أقام يومًا هو فيه مُزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجلٍ قد عيَّنه مُقدمًا إيمانًا للجميع إذ أقامه من الأموات، وأنه في النهاية سيجلس على العرش العظيم الأبيض ويدين الأموات صغارًا وكبارًا.
*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

> *وأتعلم أن الله هو خالق كل الأشياء، لكن عملية الخلْق منسوبة شخصيًا للكلمة أي الابن، وإلى فعل روح الله.
> 
> وأتعلَّم أن الكلمة الذي كان عند الله وكان هو الله، صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا، فإن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلِّصًا للعالم، وأن الكلمة، باعتباره المسيح، وُلد من مريم العذراء بحلول الروح القدس عليها، إنسانًا حقيقيًا، بلا خطية، حلَّ فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا؛ وهو نسل داود الموعود به حسب الجسد؛ هو ابن الإنسان، وابن الله؛ أقنوم مبارك، الله وإنسان، الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الممسوح، يهوه المخلِّص، وأنه مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب «أُظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليُبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه»، وأنه حمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، متألمًا من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يُقربنا إلى الله؛ وأنه أُقيم من بين الأموات، مُقامًا من الله، ومن تلقاء نفسه، بمجد الآب، وصعد إلى الأعالي، وجلس عن يمين الله.*​



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


_



_


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

*أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك






فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح، وهناك تذكَّرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك، فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك ( مت 5: 23 ،24)

يوضح الرب هنا في أسلوب لا لَبس فيه، أنه لا يرضى بذبائح وتقدمات شخص في خصومة مع أخيه. وهو عين ما قاله الرب في إشعياء1: 11-15 
"لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم، يقول الرب. اتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمناتٍ، وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما أُسرُّ ... فحين تبسطون أيديكم أستر عينيَّ عنكم، وإن كثَّرتم الصلاة لا أسمع".
 ويوضح سبب ذلك إذ يقول: "أيديكم ملآنة دماً". أليست هذه هي ديانة قايين، الذي كان قربانه لا زال فوق المذبح، ودماء أخيه القتيل تسيل فوق الأرض!
 أ يقبل الرب تقدمة من شخص كهذا؟!
 (قارن عا5: 22-24؛ إر7: 8-10).

هذا كان في العهد القديم، لكن في نور العهد الجديد نتعلم أن "مَنْ يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس" ( 1يو 3: 15 ).

 ويحذرنا المسيح من مجرد الغضب بلا لزوم على إخوتنا. فهل نستغرب بعد ذلك لماذا عبادتنا غير مُشبعة لقلب الله؟ ولماذا لا تُستجاب الكثير من صلواتنا ( مز 66: 18 ؛ 1يو3: 20-22)؟!

ألا تمتد كلمات المسيح هنا لتشمل العلاقة مع إخوتنا في الاجتماع ( 1تي 2: 8 )؟
 هل يقبل الرب عبادة شخص في خصومة مع أخ؟ ثم ألا تمتد كلمات المسيح هنا لتشمل العلاقات الزوجية أيضاً؟ 
أليس روح الشجار والخصام في البيت بين الزوج وزوجته تعيق صلواتنا ( 1بط 3: 7 ).

 لنتذكر أن الرب هنا يحذرنا من أن يكون لأخينا شيء علينا.

لاحظ أن الرب يفترض هنا أن الشخص قد أحضر قربانه ووصل به فعلاً إلى المذبح. 
ثم فجأة تذكَّر أن لأخيه شيئاً عليه. فهل يقدمه؟ أيشفع هذا القربان له عند الله إزاء ظلمه لأخيه؟

 أما يستطيع على الأقل أن يقدم قربانه لله ثم بعد ذلك على مهل يسوّي المسألة مع أخيه؟ الإجابة: كلا "اترك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك".

أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك ثم بعد ذلك تعال قدم قربانك. إن الرب في نعمته لم يَقُل خُذ قربانك ولا تَعُد ترى وجهي، بل بكل محبة يقول:
 اترك قربانك قدام المذبح. وسوِّ المشكلة مع أخيك، ثم عُد إليَّ ستجدني في انتظار عودتك! 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

*تعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات






ولكن قبل كل شيء، لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعضٍ شديدة، لأن المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا. كونوا مُضيفين بعضكم بعضًا بلا دمدمة ( 1بط 4: 8 ، 9) «وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت، فتعقَّلوا واصحوا للصلوات» ( 1بط 4: 7 )

يلخِّص الرسول في هذا العدد الاتجاه المسيحي للعالم الذي نجتاز فيه. إنه عالم الفجور والتمرد حيث يفعل الناس إرادتهم الذاتية، وينغمسون في ملذَّاتهم، ويتكلمون بالشر على المسيحي الذي يتألم لأجل البر، ويتألم صابرًا، ويتألم في الجسد عوضًا أن يستسلم للخطية.

 ففي مشهد عالم شرير، وفي مشهد الآلام الواقعة لا بد للمؤمن المسيحي أن يتذكَّر أن نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت. والنهاية تعني الدينونة على غير المخلَّصين وبركة المؤمن المسيحي، ويتطلب ذلك التعقل والصحو للصلوات؛ التعقل بالنظر إلى النهاية التي تقود إليها الأمور الحادثة، والصحو لكل ما يحيط بنا، والصلاة من حيث العلاقة مع الله.

وإذا كانت الشهوة هي العلامة البارزة لدائرة العالم ( 1بط 4: 2 )، فإن المحبة هي أبرز علامة للشركة المسيحية (ع8). وهناك صفات أخرى تلمع في هذه الدائرة، ولكن الصفة التي تتوج الصفات الأخرى هي المحبة، وبدونها يصبح كل شيء آخر باطلاً. 
ولذلك يقول الرسول: «ولكن قبل كل شيء (أو فوق كل شيء)، لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديدة» (ع8). وللمرة الثالثة في رسالته الأولى يؤكد الرسول على المحبة كالصفة البارزة في الشركة المسيحية ( 1بط 1: 22 ؛ 3: 8؛ 4: 8).

ولا يمكن للمحبة ألاّ تبالي بالخطية، ولكن لا يعني ذلك أن المحبة تستعرض بالضرورة الخطايا أو تنشغل كثيرًا بفضائح الآخرين وفشلهم. 
فالمحبة تتعامل مع الخطايا بشكلٍ خاص، على قدر الإمكان، دون الحاجة أن يكون التعامل جهارًا وعلى الملأ. 
وعندما يتم التعامل مع الخطية ويُحكم عليها، فإن من دواعي المحبة ألاّ نتكلم عنها أو ننشرها.

 فالمحبة لا تؤذي أو تدفع بالضرر، ولا تقود الناس أن يصبحوا فضوليين. 
والمحبة تغطي وتستر كثرة من الخطايا، كما يقول الحكيم: «البغضة تهيِّج خُصومات، والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب» ( أم 10: 12 ).

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، ففي الدائرة التي لا نُعد فيها غرباء بعضنا عن بعض، بل مترابطين معًا برُبط المسيح، فإن المحبة تُسرّ بخدمة الضيافة، كلما سَنحَت الفرصة إلى ذلك. 
وحيث تسود المحبة بشدة عندئذٍ تصبح الضيافة بلا دمدمة (ع9).
*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجيه جميلة جداااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجيه جميلة جداااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

*الرجاء إلى النهاية






ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضًا جديدة يسكن فيها البر ( 2بط 3: 13 )

في ميادين السباق الرياضية يعنى اللاعبون بأقدامهم، حتى لا يعطلها عن الركض معطل، ويثبِّتون أنظارهم على الهدف المقصود. فهل يصحّ لنا نحن الذين نركض لأجل جعالة سامية وميراث لا يفنى ـ هل يصحّ لنا أن نتوانى في الطريق ونتلفت من وقت لآخر على أتفه أمور الأرض؟

 وما دام أمامنا مجد كهذا، هل يخدعنا زُخرف مجد الشيطان، فيجعلنا نركز اهتماماتنا على تراب ورماد سيكون وقودًا للنيران عند مجيء المسيح؟ 

إنها لحقيقة مُذللة ومُحزنة للشخص العالمي إذ يعرف أن كل ما يفتخر به، كل ما كان يجمعه لنفسه، فإنه يجمعه ليوم غضب الله!

تأمل أيها القارئ في هذا القول: «خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا» ( رو 13: 11 ).
 لقد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور.
 ولا نقنع بخلع جزء من الشر هنا، والجزء الآخر هناك. بل لنخضع لأمر الرب:
 «اخرجوا .. واعتزلوا»
 ولا نَدَع شعرة واحدة من الشر تقف في طريقنا، ولنتخلَّص من كل ثقل عالمي يحني رؤوس المؤمنين ويعوقهم عن أن ينظروا إلى فوق ويروا أن خلاصهم يقترب.
 «فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل، أي أُناس يجب أن تكونوا أنتم في سيرة مقدسة ... ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضًا جديدة يسكن فيها البر.

 لذلك أيها الأحباء إذ أنتم مُنتظرون هذه، اجتهدوا لتوجدوا عنده بلا دنس ولا عيب في سلام» ( 2بط 3: 14 ). إذًا «فلنثبت في الرب».

حبذا لو ظهرت قوة الله فينا أكثر كثيرًا! 
حبذا لو استطعنا أن ننتصب من النظرة إلى التراب، إلى نظرة رفيعة لمجدنا الكامل، وأن الأبدية مكتوبة على عواطفنا كما هي على آمالنا.

وحينما تكون أشياء هذا العالم موضوع غضب الله ودينونته النارية، حينما يدعو الناس الصخور والآكام لكي تسقط عليهم وتغطيهم، عبثًا، حينئذٍ سيبرهن القديسون أن أكاليلهم لا تتدنس وأن ميراثهم لا يفنى 
«لذلك منطقوا أحقاء ذهنكم صاحين فألقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها إليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح» ( 1بط 1: 13 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

*الأبرص يوم طُهرِهِ
*
*





.. يُوخذ للمُتطهر عُصفوران حيان طاهران، وخشب أرز وقرمز .. ويأمر الكاهن أن يُذبح العصفور الواحد في إناء خزفٍ.. ( لا 14: 4 ، 5)

في شريعة الأبرص يوم تطهيره نرى أن الزوفا مقترنة بشيئين لتطهير ذلك الأبرص المسكين، الموت (أو الدم) والحياة (في العصفور الذي يُطلق حيًا)، وهذه صور عجيبة للشيئين اللازمين لتطهير الخاطئ المُثقل بالآثام؛ موت الرب يسوع وقيامته، الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا.

 إن الدم وحده كان هو العلاج في حالة الأبرص، فالكاهن كان «ينضح على المتطهر سبع مرات» (ع7) بعد أن يكون قد غمس الزوفا والعصفور الحي في دم العصفور المذبوح. فأساس تطهير الأبرص لم يكن سوى الدم، وهذا هو الحال تمامًا مع الخاطئ.

وربما تقول النفس المُثقلة التائبة إن كل هذا واضح ولا يحتاج إلى تفسير، ولكن كيف أعرف أني قد تطهرت من برص خطيتي في نظر الله كما يعرفني هو؟ 

ونحن نسأل كيف كان الأبرص يعرف أنه قد تطهر؟
 كان الكاهن ينضح على المتطهر «فيطهره، ثم يُطلِق العصفور الحي على وجه الصحراء»، فلم يكن هناك أي شك أو ريب، فإطلاق العصفور الحي كان هو البرهان الأكيد على كفاية الدم. وما الذي يُعلنه الله بإقامة يسوع من الأموات:

 «فليكن معلومًا عندكم ... أنه بهذا يُنادى لكم بغفران الخطايا، وبهذا يتبرر كل مَن يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى» ( أع 13: 38 ).

 لنا في هذا الإعلان تأكيد لا يقل عن التأكيد الذي كان يحصل عليه الأبرص بعد أن يرى أن الكاهن قد غمس الزوفا في دم العصفور المذبوح ونضح عليه سبع مرات (عدد الكمال) وأعلن طهارته، وأطلق العصفور الحي.

 إنه لم يكن في حاجة إلى تأكيد أكثر من ذلك، وها أن يسوع قد مات كفارة عن الخطايا، ولم يبق عليك سوى أن تصدق الله الذي يعلن لك غفران خطاياك بواسطته وينادي أن كل مَن يؤمن يتبرر من كل شيء، والدليل على ذلك هو قيامة الرب يسوع، من بين الأموات، فالمسيح ليس بعد في القبر، بل هو الآن حي وقد أُقيم من الأموات لأجل تبريرنا، فهل نحتاج إلى تأكيد أعظم من هذا؟ 
وإذا كنا نؤمن أن ربنا يسوع الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا قد أقامه الله، فما هي النتيجة التي تتبع ذلك؟ 
«فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح» ( رو 5: 1 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*نيقوديموس






كان إنسانٌ من الفريسيين اسمه نيقوديموس، رئيسٌ لليهود. هذا جاء إلى يسوع ليلاً .. ( يو 3: 1 )

شغَل نيقوديموس مركزًا خاصًا، فقد جذبته الآيات إلى الرب يسوع كما جذبت أولئك المذكورين في الأصحاح الثاني من إنجيل يوحنا، غير أن نفسه قد مسَّها الحق بخلاف أولئك، وآخرته لم تكن مثل بدايته. 
فهو لم يتعجب ويؤمن فقط، بل تأمل تأملاً عميقًا ثم طلب الرب.

ومع أنه قصَدَه خائفًا ولكنه استمر في طلبه، فالآيات حركت قدميه للسير إلى يسوع، والعمل الذي أجراه فيه كان أسمى من عمل الآيات، فقد كشف الرب له عن نفسه، ومكَّنه أن يتعلم عن نفسه أيضًا.

ليس للرب صِلة مع مَن يؤمن به كشخص جاء في التاريخ، ولا مع مَن يؤمن به بناء على قوة البرهان كما هو الحال مع العالم المسيحي الآن، بل قد جاء خصيصًا إلى الخاطئ لكي يكون في شركة معه إلى أبد الآبدين ويفيض بنعمته المخلِّصة إليه. فعَوز الخاطئ وملء المسيح يتقابلان معًا وتتكون بينهما العلاقة إلى الأبد، وهذه العلاقة قد نشأت بين المخلِّص ونيقوديموس الخاطئ.

في يوحنا7: 50 نرى نيقوديموس يناضل عن البر الذي في شخص الرب يسوع وسط الشيوخ، فهو لا يزال بينهم عاملاً معهم ونفسه تخالجها الظنون والشكوك ويخامرها الجُبن والخوف كمَن جاء إلى يسوع ليلاً، لكنه اعترف بالبار على نوعٍ ما.

ولكنه في الأصحاح التاسع عشر قد خطا خطوة إلى الأمام وأظهر تعلقه بذاك الذي قتله العالم، فوقف نيقوديموس مع الله عالمًا أنه سيُقيم هذا المتألم المبارك قيامة مجيدة عن قريب. 

فنيقوديموس ورفيقه يوسف جهزا للرب يسوع قبرًا وأكفانًا وحنوطًا عطّرا بها ذلك القبر الذي كانت ستفتحه قوة الله. 

وهنا نرى نيقوديموس قد شَغَل المركز الذي أخبره عنه يسوع في الأصحاح الثالث، وكان ينظر بالإيمان إلى الحية المرفوعة، إلى ابن الإنسان المصلوب، ولذلك أصبح ضمن الأفراد الذين ائتمنهم الرب على نفسه.

هل تعلم الآن أن يسوع يريد أن يأتمنك على نفسه؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2011)

*الحُلَّة الأولى






فقال الأب لعبيده: أَخرجوا الحُلة الأولى وأَلبسوه .. ( لو 15: 22 )

في لوقا15: 20، 21 نقرأ عن المقابلة السعيدة بين الأب والابن، ترحيب الأب الحبي، اعتراف الابن وهو مكسور الخاطر. ويجب أن نلاحظ أن كل هذا حدث خارج البيت بمسافةٍ ما، لأنه «ركض» ليقابله. 

والآن إذ اقتربا ”الأب والابن“ ـ من البيت، نادى الأب عبيده وقال: «أخرجوا الحُلَّة الاولى». آه! فالأب لا يستطيع أن يقبل الابن على مائدته بملابسه الرثَّة القذرة.
 فهذا يعني التنحي عن مطاليب بيته البارة: «تملك النعمة بالبر» ( رو 5: 21 )، وليس على حساب البر. 

جميل إذًا أن نرى النعمة وهي تركض لملاقاة الضال، والآن نرى البر الذي دبَّر تبديل ثيابه القذرة!

وهكذا نشاهد بقلوب شاكرة ما أُعدَّ للضال المسكين. يجب أن ننتبه إلى أن الضال لم يُحضر معه حُلَّته من الكورة البعيدة، ولا أنه دبَّر لهذا الأمر في رحلته للبيت. في الواقع كلا، إنها مجهزة له، وأعطاها الأب له. 

فهي كانت جاهزة له، تنتظره!

ونحن لنا أن نُعجب بجودة الملابس المُعطاة له. فالأب قال: «أخرجوا الحُلَّة الأولى»، يا لها من نعمة عجيبة! 

أَ كانت «الحُلَّة الأولى» في بيت الأب محجوزة للضال؟ 
وهذا لا يعني إلا أن الخاطئ المخلَّص بالنعمة، له أن يرتدي رداءً أكثر مجدًا مما للملائكة الأطهار! 

ولكننا نتساءل، هل يمكن أن يحدث هذا؟ هل هذا ممكن؟ 
وما هي تلك «الحُلَّة الأولى»؟ ولماذا شخص المسيح البار هو الذي يجب أن يغطي التائب الراجع؟ إن هذا ”البر المكتسب“ هو الذي طُرِّز لنا بطاعة مخلِّصنا الكاملة وموته النيابي «فرحًا أفرح بالرب. تبتهج نفسي بإلهي، لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص. كساني رداء البر» ( إش 61: 10 ).

ونلاحظ أن «الحُلَّة الأولى» وُضعت عليه، «أخرجوا الحُلَّة الأولى وألبسُوهُ». فكل شيء عُمل له. فالحُلَّة الأولى لم تُمنح له فقط، ولكنها وُضعت عليه.

 وهذا يذكِّرنا بما نقرأه في تكوين3: 21 «وصنع الرب الإله لآدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد وألبسهما». فالرب الإله لم يُحضر فقط «أقمصة من جلدٍ» بنفسه، ولكنه ألبس أبوينا الأولين! 
ونجد نفس الأمر مرة أخرى في زكريا3: 4 «انزعوا عنه الثياب القذرة. وقال له: انظر. قد أَذهبت عنك إثمك، وأُلبسكَ ثيابًا مُزخرفة».
يا لها من نعمة!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2011)

*ماذا أتعلم من الكتاب؟ (2)






ناموس الرب كامل يرُّد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تُصيِّر الجاهل حكيمًا ( مز 19: 7 )

وإنني أتعلَّم من الكتاب المقدس أن الرب يسوع المسيح قد مات لأجل الجميع، بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع. وأنه صنع كفارة لخطايانا وليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لكل العالم؛ وأنه بذلك وجد لنا فداءً أبديًا.

 وأنه بتقديم نفسه مرة واحدة تطهَّرت كل خطايا الذين يؤمنون به، وأنه بالإيمان به ـ له المجد ـ قد تطهرت ضمائرهم، والله لا يعود يذكر خطاياهم ولا آثامهم فيما بعد؛ وإذ هم مدعوون من الله ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي إذ إنهم تكمَّلوا إلى الأبد، وبذلك صارت لنا ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدمه بالطريق الحديث الحي الذي كرسه لنا.

وأتعلَّم أن الدخول في ملكوت الله يقتضي الولادة من الماء والروح، والولادة من فوق، لأننا بالطبيعة أموات في الخطايا، وبالطبيعة نحن أبناء الغضب، وأن أداة ولادتنا الجديدة هي كلمة الله، ومن ثم قد صرنا بالإيمان أولاد الله.

وأتعلَّم أن الله هكذا أحب العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي تكون لكل مَنْ يؤمن به حياة أبدية. 
ولأجل هذه الغاية، وبالنظر لأن الله هو إله بار وقدوس، فقد لزم أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان على الصليب، وهناك حَمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة.
 وجُعل خطية لأجلنا لكي نصير نحن بر الله فيه.

وأتعلَّم أن إله وأبا ربنا يسوع المسيح قد اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، وأننا نحن الذين أخذنا الروح لسنا فقط نصرخ يا أبا الآب، بل نعلم أننا في المسيح وأن المسيح فينا؛ والمسيح لا يظهر أمام الله لأجلنا فقط، بل أننا فيه وهو جالس في يمين الله منتظرًا حتى يوضع أعداؤه موطئًا لقدميه، وأننا في نظر الله أموات عن الخطية، وعلينا أن نحسب أنفسنا هكذا، لأننا قد خلعنا الإنسان العتيق ولبسنا الجديد، وصرنا أحياء لله بيسوع المسيح (إذ المسيح حياتنا الجديدة)، وأننا مصلوبون للعالم وأموات للناموس، وإذ نحن في المسيح فإن المسيح فينا، ونحن تحت التزام أن نُظهر حياة المسيح يسوع في جسدنا المائت، ونسلك كما سلك هو، إذ إن الله قد وضعنا في العالم كرسالة المسيح الذي تكفينا نعمته، والذي قوته في الضعف تُكمل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2011)

*أمجاد المسيح المتنوعة






الذي، وهو بهاءُ مجده، ورسمُ جوهره، وحاملٌ كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيرًا لخطايانا ( عب 1: 3 )
يستعرض الروح القدس في مَطلع الرسالة إلى العبرانيين أمجادًا متنوعة لربنا المعبود، فيطالعنا بوصف 
سُباعي لأمجاد الابن:
 ففي البداية نراه كالوارث، والخالق لكل شيء، بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره، والحامل لكل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، فما هي الصفات الأخرى التي يليق أن توضع بجانب هذه الأمجاد السامية؟ أ يمكن أن يجد الحق العظيم الخاص بالفداء مكانه بين هذه الحقائق السامية العجيبة؟

 نعم أيها الأحباء، في وصف هذه التيجان الكثيرة التي تتوج رأسه، في وصف مجده كابن الله، نجد حق الفداء المبارك يحتل مكانه بينها «بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرًا لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي».

إنه لا يتكلم عنه هنا كالحامل للخطية، ولا يتناول بالضبط موضوع جعْله خطية لأجلنا، فذلك موضوع يناقشه الرسول بالتفصيل بعد ذلك في الرسالة، وإنما هو يُشير هنا مجرد إشارة إلى الحق العظيم أنه ـ له المجد ـ صنع تطهيرًا لخطايانا، صنع الفداء كاملاً، صنع بنفسه، ليس بواسطة ملاك أو أي شخص آخر. 
ابن الله نفسه، هو الذي صنع وتمم تطهير الخطايا.

تأمل في السلسلة التي يحتل الفداء مكانة بينها! تأمل في ابن الله المبارك باعتباره «بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره»، ثم تأمل في الفداء. إنهما فكران متلازمان في هذا الاستعراض الكتابي الجميل.
 إننا نتكلم عن ابن الله، ليس فقط باعتباره الذي عمل العالمين، والحامل لكل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، ولكننا بنفس العبارة نتكلم عنه كمَن صنع تطهيرًا للخطايا. وهل يمكن أن يكون هناك أدنى شك في أن تطهير الخطايا هو أمر أكيد وكامل، أمر إلهي ومُمجِّد لله تمامًا ككل صفة من الصفات الأخرى، وكل شعاع آخر من أشعة المجد الإلهي الذي يطالعنا به هذا الجزء المبارك من كلمة الله؟

 إن تطهير الخطايا يقرنه الله مع مجد ابنه، مع كل ما هو كالخالق والحامل لكل شيء والمُعادل له في كل شيء.

وأخيرًا نراه راجعًا إلى حيث كان قبلاً، إلى ذلك المجد الذي كان له عند الآب قبل إنشاء العالم.

 راجعًا بما له من حق خاص، ليس فقط مدعوًا إلى هناك بمجد الآب كما نعلم أن ذلك كان حقًا أيضًا، بل آخذًا مكانه هناك في قوة حقه كابن الإنسان وابن الله الذي له الحق في كل شيء، ليس فقط باستحقاقه الإلهي، بل كمَن تمم في عَبرْ الزمن عمل الفداء، وبذلك جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين*






*لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين ... لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال. ( مت 6: 24 )*
*
لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأن الله لا يريد خدمة الشفتين فقط، ولا خدمة اليدين فحسب، بل يريد خدمة المحبة، والمحبة من كل القلب. قال الرب قديمًا على لسان هوشع النبي «قد قسَموا قلوبهم. الآن يُعاقبون» ( هو 10: 2 ).

 كما وبَّخ إيليا النبي الشعب في أيامه قائلاً: «حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين؟ 
إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه، وإن كان البعل فاتبعوه» ( 1مل 18: 21 ).

 ويا لها من كلمات فاحصة لقلوبنا نحن أيضًا!*

*لكن خدمة الرب ليست فقط خدمة من كل القلب، بل أيضًا خدمة كل الوقت.
 إنها خدمة التكريس الكُلي واتباع الرب تمامًا.
 إن خدمة الهواة لا تنفع مع الله، بل يلزم التكريس الكامل قبل أن نخدمه.*

*ماذا قيل عن الابن الضال وهو في الكورة البعيدة؟ قيل «مضى والتصق بواحدٍ من أهل تلك الكورة، فأرسله إلى حقوله ليرعى خنازير» ( لو 15: 15 ). 
وهكذا فإن كل إنسان عليه أن يوازن بين الالتصاق بالسيد القاسي الذي يرسله إلى حقوله (صورة للعالم) فلا يجد حتى طعام الخنازير، وبين التحول نهائيًا عن ذلك السيد وحقوله وخنازيره ليعود راجعًا إلى أحضان الأب وقُبلاته الغامرة، فيجد عنده الشبع على مائدته بالعِجل المُسمَّن، فتتم فيه كلمات الرسول الحلوة «وأما مَن التصق بالرب فهو روحٌ واحدٌ» ( 1كو 6: 17 ).*

*قد يقول قائل إني بوسعي أن أعدل بين السيدين اللذين أخدمهما، وأسلك سلوكًا متوازنًا بين العالمين اللذين أحيا لهما. 

لكن تذكَّر ـ عزيزي ـ أن هذه هي كلمات الرب يسوع، وهو يعرف أفضل منك، وما يقوله هو دائمًا الصواب.*

*تفكَّر في الشاب الغني الواردة قصته في مرقس10، لقد أراد أن يتبع المسيح لكنه اكتشف أنه ينبغي أن يترك كل أمواله، فنكص على عقبيه، ومضى حزينًا!*

*ثم تفكَّر في يهوذا الإسخريوطي، الذي لأجل حفنة قليلة من النقود باع الرب الودود!*

*وحنانيا وسفيرة أيضًا يقدمان لنا بوق تحذير وإنذار. فالمال جعل الشيطان يملأ قلبيهما ويكذبان على الله!*

*هؤلاء جميعًا لم يستطيعوا الاحتفاظ بولائهم الظاهري للمسيح رغم حُسن النوايا، وذلك لأن في قلوبهم كان يوجد سيد آخر وهو المال.*
​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2011)

> *لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين ... لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال. ( مت 6: 24 )
> 
> لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين لأن الله لا يريد خدمة الشفتين فقط، ولا خدمة اليدين فحسب، بل يريد خدمة المحبة، والمحبة من كل القلب. قال الرب قديمًا على لسان هوشع النبي «قد قسَموا قلوبهم. الآن يُعاقبون» ( هو 10: 2 ).*​


*
ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

*الإيمان القليل






ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الإيمان؟ ( مت 8: 26 )سُرُّوا أيها الرجال، لأني أُومن بالله أنه يكون هكذا كما قيل لي ( أع 27: 25 )

قارن تخاذل وخوف الاثنى عشر أمام تلك العاصفة الجليلية القصيرة بهدوء بولس أثناء العاصفة المُخيفة في البحر المتوسط وقد استمرت أسبوعين (أع27).

 لم يكن بولس «قليل الإيمان» بل قال: «إني أؤمن بالله» ( أع 27: 25 )، واستطاع أن يبث الثقة الراسخة التي كانت عنده، في أولئك الذين كانوا معه على سطح السفينة المحطمة، وكانوا حوالي ثلاثمائة نفس.

والحق إن الله أعطانا روحه القدوس ليسكن في داخلنا، وفيه لنا قوة أعظم من أية قوة قد نتعرض لها، جسدية كانت أو روحية، وكما كان إسرائيل يقاتل عماليق في وادي رفيديم، وموسى على التل يشفع للنصر، هكذا أيضًا لنا شفيع كهنوتي عظيم في الأعالي في يده أمرنا، حتى إن الترنيمة الدائمة في أفواهنا هي: 
«شكرًا لله الذي يعطينا الغلَبَة بربنا يسوع المسيح» ( 1كو 15: 57 )، وأولئك الذين لهم الثقة في غلبة الله لا يخافون الهزيمة قط. 

ولكن الإيمان الذي يفشل في التمسك بموارد الله العظيمة التي أعدَّها لحفظنا وسلامتنا، إنما هو عُرضة لأن يُكتسح في أية لحظة ويهوي إلى قرارة اليأس، فتنطلق حينئذٍ الصرخة: «يا معلم، يا معلم، إننا نهلك!» ( لو 8: 24 ).

إن أولاد الله في الأزمة الحاضرة التي بين أمم العالم يُحزنون يسيرًا بتجارب متنوعة، لكي تكون تزكية إيمانهم ... توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح ( 1بط 1: 6 ، 7).

 أما ضعفاء الإيمان فهم الذين يسقطون في الامتحان، إذ يغزو الخوف قلوبهم وفي إثره الشك والجُبن. 
والرب عرف هذا الضعف في تلاميذه، لذلك قُبيل انطلاقه قال لهم: «لا تضطرب قلوبكم» ( يو 14: 27 ). 

لأنه إذا كان قد استولى عليهم الرُعب المزعج وقت العاصفة والرب معهم، فماذا كانت حالتهم يا تُرى عندما ارتفع عنهم إلى الأعالي؟ قال الرب إن في العالم ضيقًا للمؤمنين، ولكن لهم أن يثقوا لأن الرب نفسه قد غلب العالم وفيه للمؤمنين سلام ( يو 16: 33 ؛ 1يو5: 4).

 بعد هذه الكلمات مباشرة أحرز الرب نُصرة الصليب وأُبيدت قوة الشيطان الذي ينفث سموم ”الخوف من الموت“ إلى القلوب الضعيفة المرتعبة، فأصبح ممكنًا لرجال الإيمان أن يتغنوا الآن بالقول:

ما دمتَ تحفظ الحياةْ         لا نرهَبُ الهلاكْ
في الضيقِ أو حينَ النجاةْ         نكونُ في حِماكْ
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

*بشارة الله






إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله. ( 2كو 4: 4 )
إن الإنجيل هو بشارة نعمة الله ( أع 20: 24 )، فالله في شخص ابنه الحبيب قد نزل من السماء، في محبة كاملة، لكي يعلن محبته هذه للخطاة.

 إن حالة الإنسان كانت رديئة لدرجة أنه لم يوجد شيء سوى عمل الله يستطيع أن يخلِّصه من خطاياه أو يُرجعه ثانيةً إلى شخصه المبارك.

 بسبب ذلك قد وضع ربنا حياته على صليب الجلجثة، قد وضعها لأجل أعدائه، لأجلك ولأجلي. وعلى أساس سفك الدم هذا، وليس على أساس أي شيء آخر البتة، يستطيع الله الآن أن يمحو خطايانا. لا يوجد شيء سوى دم المسيح يستطيع أن يغسلنا من آثامنا.

ثم إن الإنجيل هو أيضًا بشارة مجد المسيح ( 2كو 4: 4 )، لقد نزل الرب يسوع إلى هذه الأرض وصار في نعمته إنسانًا ثم رجع أيضًا (بعد أن أكمل الفداء) إلى المجد.

 وهكذا الإنجيل ينادي بمسيح حي في المجد كغرض الإيمان. الله الآن ليس فقط يخلِّص الخطاة من خطاياهم ومن الجحيم، بل يباركهم بإعطائهم مكانًا في المسيح أمامه في السماء. 

كل مَن يؤمن بالرب يسوع يستطيع أن يتطلع بالإيمان إلى أعلى، إلى نفس مجد الله ويقول: ”المسيح مخلِّصي في السماء، فمكاني أنا أيضًا هناك، وذلك لأن الله قد باركني بكل بركة روحية في المسيح في المجد، وقريبًا جدًا سأكون معه هناك في جسد مثل جسده“.

وأخيرًا أقول إن الإنجيل هو بشارة الله المبارك ( 1تي 1: 11 )، إن الله قد اكتفى بعمل المسيح الكامل على الصليب. كل الدين الذي له على الخاطئ قد سدده المسيح عن آخره إلى الأبد. نستطيع أن نقول، في يقين، بأن الله يجد الآن سروره الكامل في أن يبارك كل خاطئ يأتي إلى المسيح ويؤمن به. 

ثم إن مجد الله وقوته ومحبته تتضافر معًا لخلاص الناس، ليس على أساس المكان الموجود فيه كل منهم كخاطئ هنا على الأرض، بل على أساس المكان الموجود فيه المسيح في الأعالي. ليس على أساس ما عليه الخاطئ في حالته البائسة التعيسة، بل على أساس ما عليه الرب يسوع كالإنسان المُقام والممجَّد.

ما أعظم هذا الإنجيل! 
الله مصدره، الابن المبارك، ميتًا ومُقامًا ومُمجدًا هو موضوعه. إنه يعلن إعلانًا كاملاً نعمة الله ومجد الله، كما يقدم أيضًا للهالكين خلاصًا عظيمًا مقرونًا بمجد الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

*التصرف الحكيم لإبراهيم*







*فقال أبرام للوط: لا تكن مخاصمة بيني وبينك، وبين رعاتي ورعاتك، لأننا نحن أخوان ( تك 13: 8 )
لقد رأى إبراهيم أنه لا يليق أن تستمر المخاصمة بين رعاة لوط ورعاته، خصوصًا وقد «كان الكنعانيون والفرِزّيونَ حينئِذٍ ساكنين في الأرضِ» (ع7)، لأنه لو بلغت إلى أسماعهم أخبار مُنازعات جيرانهم لهجموا عليهم. ففي الاتحاد القوة، وفى الانقسام الضعف.

وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن إبراهيم أدرك تأثير الانقسام والخصام على الشهادة، إنهما من الأعمال الذميمة التي تهين اسم الله، وتحقر شأن عبادته. ليت جميع أولاد الله يتجنبون كل عوامل المنازعات والانقسامات ويعلمون جميعًا أنهم أولاد أب واحد.

وهكذا دعا إبراهيم لوطًا وقال له: «لا تكن مخاصمة بيني وبينك، وبين رعاتي ورعاتك، لأننا نحن أخوانِ. أ ليست كل الأرضِ أمامك؟ اعتزِل عني. إِن ذهبت شمالاً فأنا يمينًا، وإِن يمينًا فأنا شمالاً» ( تك 13: 8 ، 9).

لقد دلّ هذا الاقتراح على منتهى الحكمة.
 فإنه إذ وجد أن هناك مصدرًا مستمرًا للتعب والمشاكل، وأنه إن تكلم مع لوط بالشدة، فقد يرُّد عليه بنفس الروح، وقد يؤدى ذلك إلى عداوة مُستحكمة.
 لذلك رأى أنه من الحكمة أن يستأصل أصل الشر من جذوره واقترح أن ينفصل الواحد عن الآخر.

كذلك دلّ هذا الاقتراح على النُبل والشرف وإنكار النفس مع التواضع. فإنه بلا مَراء كان له حق الاختيار باعتباره أكبر سنًا وباعتباره رئيس الجماعة، ولكنه تنازل عن هذا الحق حبًا في الصُلح والسلام.

كما دلّ هذا الموقف أيضًا على الإيمان، فإن إيمانه كان قد بدأ يأخذ مركزه اللائق به.
 وبدأ يتزايد قوة وعظمة. إن كان الرب قد وعده أن يظلله بعنايته ويعطيه ميراثًا، فلم يكن هناك مُبرر للخوف من أن يسلبه لوط ما ضمنه له الرب الأمين. لهذا فضّل ألف مرة أن يختار له الرب من أن يختار هو لنفسه.

إن الإنسان الذي ركَّز كل ثقته في الله، لا يبالي كثيرًا بأمور هذا العالم، لأنه يرى الرب ميراثًا ثابتًا له. وإن كان له الرب، فإن له كل شيء.** 

وواضح من التاريخ المقدس أن مَنْ يختار لنفسه ليس بأفضل ممن يسلِّم الأمر لله، وكأن المؤمن الروحي يقول: ليختَر الآخرون لأنفسهم إن أرادوا، أما أنا فقد تركت أمري بين يدي الرب ليختار لي نصيبي ( مز 47: 4 ).
*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2011)

*بالنعمة فقط






بسطت ذيلي عليكِ وسَترت عورتَكِ، وحلفتُ لكِ، ودخلت معكِ في عهدٍ، يقول السيد الرب، فصرتِ لي ( حز 16: 8 )

في الوقت الذي ينكر فيه الناس نعمة الله، يجب على كل أولئك الذين يُقيمون فيها؛ كل أولاد الله الحقيقيين، أن يعظموا هذه النعمة ويمجِّدوها. 
وفي أقوال النبي حزقيال نرى صورة جميلة ترسم لنا نعمة الله كما خُلعت على أورشليم.
 فقد كانت إلى حزقيال كلمة الرب التي بيَّنت بالتفصيل حالة أورشليم قبل افتقادها «مَخرجُك ومَولدُكِ من أرض كنعان. أبوكِ أموري وأُمكِ حثية» ( حز 16: 3 ). 

ويا له من مولد ونسب!! أَوَليس هذا ما يتفق مع مولدنا ونسبنا؟

لقد حُبل بنا ووُلدنا بالخطية والإثم، ”وطُرحنا على وجه الحقل بكراهة أنفسنا يوم وُلدنا“ وكنا ”مدوسين بدمنا“ (ع5، 6)، مثل ذلك الإنسان الذي كان نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا، فوقع بين اللصوص.
 وماذا كان يمكن أن يعمل طفل وليد مطروح في العَراء على قارعة الطريق، عاجزًا مُشرفًا على الموت؟
لقد تجرَّد من كل قوة ومقدرة.

 لكن الرب مرَّ به فتحنن عليه وأول ما عمل أمرَ له بالحياة «فقلت لكِ: بدمك (وأنت في دمك) عيشي» (ع6). 

والنعمة كذلك تعطي الميت حياة قبل كل شيء، لأننا كنا أمواتًا بالذنوب والخطايا.
 ثم ماذا بعد ذلك؟ 
اقرأ معي الأصحاح السادس عشر من سفر حزقيال، تجد الرب يقول: «بسطت ذيلي عليكِ وسترت عورتك ... حلفت لكِ، ودخلت معكِ في عهدٍ .. فصرتِ لي ... فحممتُكِ بالماء، وغسلتُ عنكِ دماءكِ، ومسحتك بالزيت، وألبستك مطرَّزة، ونعلتُكِ بالتُخس، وأزَّرتك بالكتان، وكسوتك بَزًا، وحلَّيتك بالحليِّ، فوضعت أسورةً في يديكِ وطوقًا في عُنقك. ووضعت خزامةً في أنفك وأقراطًا في أذنيك وتاج جمالٍ على رأسكِ» (ع8- 12).

وماذا بعد كل هذا؟ هل فعلت تلك المولودة شيئًا؟ كلا ولا شيء. فمن اللحظة التي فيها قال الرب: «عيشي» إلى الوقت الذي وضع فيه بيده الكريمة تاج الجمال على رأسها، كان كل شيء من عمله هو. هكذا الكل من النعمة. بالنعمة فقط ولا شيء غير النعمة.

فلنعظم نعمة الله بأن نعيش ونحيا كما يليق بأُناس لهم حياة الله، قد غُسلوا من خطاياهم ومُسحوا بالزيت ـ بالروح القدس، وأمامهم في المجد أجمل الأكاليل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

*ماذا أتعلم من الكتاب؟ (3)






 علمني يا رب طريق فرائضك، فأحفظها إلى النهاية. فهمني فأُلاحظ شريعتك، وأحفظها بكل قلبي ( مز 119: 33 ، 34)*

 *
وإنني أتعلَّم من الكتاب المقدس أن المؤمنين رجعوا إلى الله، لكي ينتظروا ابنه من السماء.
 وأنه قد صار لهم الوعد بأنهم لن يهلكوا، وبأن أحدًا لن يقدر أن يخطفهم من يد المسيح، بل سوف يثبتهم الله إلى النهاية لكي يكونوا بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح، وأن لهم نصيبًا في هذه الامتيازات بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع، الأمر الذي بسببه قد حُسب لهم البر؛ وأن المسيح الذي أطاع حتى الموت وعمل عملاً كاملاً فوق الصليب من أجلهم، هو الآن برهم وقد صار لهم من الله هكذا.

 وأن دمه الكريم يطهر من كل خطية، بحيث إننا مقبولون في المحبوب؛ وأننا مقدسون، أي مُفرزون لله الآب بذبيحة يسوع المسيح ربنا مرة واحدة إلى الأبد، وبواسطة عمل وقوة الروح القدس، بحيث إن جميع المؤمنين هم قديسوه وأننا في أوضاعنا العملية مُطالبون أن نتبع القداسة وننمو إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح ـ ذاك الذي سوف نتغير على صورته في المجد تغيرًا كاملاً.**
 
 وأتعلَّم أنه كما كانت نعمة الله ومحبته هما مصدر ومنشأ كل بركة، فإن الاعتماد المستمر على تلك النعمة هو العامل الذي يعيننا أن نتبع خطوات المسيح ونعيش لمجده، ذاك الذي ترك لنا مثالاً لكي نتبع خطواته.
 
 وأتعلَّم أن الرب ترك لنا رسمين ولكليهما صِلة وارتباط بموته؛ أي المعمودية وعشاء الرب: الأول كنقطة أولى، والآخر كمنهاج دائم في كنيسة الله.
 
 وأتعلَّم أن كل واحد سوف يعطي حسابًا لله عن نفسه وينال ما صنع بالجسد خيرًا كان أم شرًا، وكما يرث الأبرار الحياة الأبدية، فإن الأشرار سيُعاقبون بهلاك أبدي من وجه الرب، إذ يُطرحون في بحيرة النار المُعدَّة لإبليس وملائكته؛ وأن كل مَنْ لا يوجد مكتوبًا في سفر الحياة يُطرح في بحيرة النار.
 
 وأتعلَّم أن كتب العهد القديم والجديد موحى بها من الله ويجب  قبولها بوصفها كلمة الله المطبوعة بسلطانه الإلهي، وأن شهادة الرب تصيِّر الجاهل حكيمًا، وأن كلمة الله تميز أفكار القلب ونياته.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

*طاعة المسيح






إذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسانٍ، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ( في 2: 8 )

تميزت طاعة المسيح بتلك الصفة غير المتغيرة؛ صفة التوافق الكامل مع إرادة الله الآب، فكانت طاعته دائمًا في غير إبطاء وفي غير تردد.

قد تكون الطاعة بين الناس نتيجة للإغراء أو ربما بالترهيب. والإرادة المعاندة قد تلين بالتوسلات الرقيقة أو بالعقوبات الرادعة التي توقعها إرادة عُليا أخرى، لكن طاعة ربنا يسوع المسيح لم يكن فيها هذا الخليط؛ إنها نقية من منبعها. لقد كان طعامه أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسله ويُتمم عمله ( يو 4: 34 )، وكان يحيا بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله ( مت 4: 4 ). «أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت» ( مز 40: 8 )، هذه كانت لغة قلبه على الدوام.

 وإرادته لم تَسِر إلا في اتجاه واحد فقط، وعلى ذلك كانت إرادة الابن على الدوام في اتحاد كامل متوافق مع إرادة الآب.

ولنلاحظ أن الروح القدس في شهادته عن طاعة المسيح، يستعمل كلمة تُعبِّر عن خضوع الابن لإرادة الآب تعبيرًا فائقًا. فكلمة «أطاع» في اللغة الأصلية تُعبِّر عن ”عادة الإصغاء المقرونة بنية الطاعة“، ولذلك فهي تدل على مبلغ انقياد المسيح انقيادًا كاملاً لِما كان يسمعه من الله.

قال الرب: «لأني في كل حينٍ أفعل ما يُرضيه» وأيضًا «ولست أفعل شيئًا من نفسي، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علَّمني أبي» ( يو 8: 28 ، 29)، وأيضًا «أعلمتُكُم بكل ما سمعته من أبي» ( يو 15: 15 ).

وقد سبق للأنبياء أن تنبأوا عن عادة الاتكال الكُلي على إرادة الله المُعلنة، تلك العادة التي كانت عند الابن المبارك.

فإشعياء سبق وخبَّر عما ستكون عليه لغة عبد يهوه البار «يوقظ كل صباحٍ، يوقظ لي أُذنًا، لأسمع كالمتعلِّمين» ( إش 50: 4 )، والرب لم يتزحزح عن هذه الصفة؛ صفة الاتكال المتواصل، ولقد قال: 
«الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل ... أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئًا. كما أسمع أدين، ودينونتي عادلةٌ، لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني» ( يو 5: 19 ، 30).

والابن المبارك في طاعته على الأرض لإرادة الآب، كان في تباين مُطلق مع كل ما كان حوله.
 فالذات ـ كالدافع المتحكم ـ لم تكن فيه بالمرة، ومصدر كل حركة من حركاته كان في إرادة الله التي كان يتلقنها بأُذنه الطائعة. 
كم وجد الآب كل السرور في ابنه المطيع هذا!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2011)

*مُعيون ومُطاردون






وجاء جدعون إلى الأردون وعبَرَ هو والثلاث مئة الرجل الذين معه مُعيين ومُطاردِين ( قض 8: 4 )
عدد قليل من الرجال بقيادة جدعون، ولكنهم مُنتخَبون ( قض 7: 1 - 8)، يحاربون الآلاف من المديانيين الأعداء ( قض 8: 10 ).

ولكن منذ متى كانت الكثرة مُصاحبة النصرة أو السمو في موازين الله؟ 
إن الرب ليس عنده مانع أن يخلِّص بالكثير أو بالقليل ( 1صم 15: 4 ). إن ”النوعية“ لا ”الكمية“ هي ما يهم الله في الأساس دائمًا.

ولقد استخدم الرب هؤلاء الرجال المُخلِصين في نُصرة عظيمة تاريخية، والرائع أنها جاءت في أيام عصيبة كارثية؛ أيام حكم القضاة.
إن التاريخ يتغير، وأمانة شعب الله تتبدل، أما إلهنا فلا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران؛ هو هو أمسًا واليوم وإلى الأبد.

رجع هؤلاء الرجال من محاربة الأعداء في الخارج ليجدوا مخاصمة ”الأحباء“ في انتظارهم في الداخل!
 إلا أن اتضاع جدعون وحكمته وجوابه اللِّين منع كارثة جديدة بين الإخوة في شعب الله ( قض 8: 1 - 3)، وفشل مخطط جديد لعدو لا يرحم ولا يكف عن زرع الخصومات بين إخوة ( أم 6: 13 ). 

آه ليت لنا في كل أسرة وعائلة وكنيسة محلية ولو جدعون واحد في هذه الأيام؛ ما كانت المخاصمة ترفع نفسها لهذه الحدود المؤسفة التي نراها بهذا الشكل ( حب 1: 3 ).

وبعد هذه النصرة العظيمة لهؤلاء الرجال، كان من الطبيعي أن يصيروا «مُعيين». 
إن الإعياء هو الضعف المفروض فرضًا على أولئك الذين يجاهدون لأجل الرب في حروبه المقدسة، سواء ضد الأعداء من الخارج، أو ضد الذات والكبرياء من الداخل، وهذا أصعب بكل يقين.

نقول من الطبيعي أن يصبحوا «مُعيين»، ولكن العجيب أنهم استمروا «مُطَارِدِين» فلم يكفِهم ما تحقق بالأمس من نُصرة على 20 ألف رجل مخترطي سيف، وقتل غراب وذئب (الأميرين)، بل لا زال هناك زبح وصلمناع (المَلكين) ومعهما نحو 15 ألف باقٍ ( قض 8: 10 ).

 لقد أدرك هؤلاء الأفاضل أن الحرب لأجل الرب مستمرة وأن المهمة الموكلة لم تنتهِ بعد، وأن الخدمة التي قبلوها ليتمموها لم تكتمل بعد!

حقًا إن وجود الظروف الضيقة التي تجعلنا مُعيين، لا ينبغي أبدًا أن تخفض من عزيمتنا لأن نبقى على الدوام مُطَارِدِين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

*ابن آدم الدود





هوذا نفس القمر لا يُضيء، والكواكب غير نقية في عينيه. فكم بالحري الإنسان الرِّمة، وابن آدم الدود؟ ( أي 25: 5 ، 6)
«ابن آدم الدود» .. من هذا التعبير يمكننا أن نسأل لماذا يُشبَّه الإنسان بالدود؟ 

الدود ككائن حي صغير يُشير للإنسان الخاطئ في عدة أشياء:

أولاً: في بعض الترجمات تأتي كلمة ”دودة“ maggot بمعنى ”يرقة“، ومعظم اليرقات تنشأ في أوساط مُظلمة، وهذا يُشير بكل وضوح إلى ما أصبح عليه الخطاة: فهم أنفسهم ظلمة ـ بحسب الطبيعة ـ ( أف 5: 8 )، ويحبون الظلمة ( يو 3: 19 )، وهم مُظلمو الفكر ( أف 4: 18 )، وأعمالهم هي أعمال الظلمة ( أف 5: 11 )، وبدون الإيمان نهايتهم الظلمة الخارجية ( مت 8: 12 ؛ مت22: 13؛ مت25: 30).

ثانيًا: الدود من الكائنات التي تسير بطريقة دودية ـ أي فيها اعوجاج والتواء ـ وهذا يُشير إلى الخطاة في طبيعة عيشتهم وتصرفاتهم. وهذا يتوافق مع الوصف الخطير الذي استخدمه كل من موسى وبولس لوصف الأشرار بأنهم جيل أعوج وملتوِ ( تث 32: 5 ؛ في2: 15).

ثالثًا: الدود كائن أرضي، ترابي، دائمًا فمه مُلاصق للتراب، بعكس الكائنات التي بإمكانها الطير في أجواء عُليا، وهكذا الخطاة: فإن تفكيرهم ينصب في كل ما هو أرضي، فقيل عنهم إنهم يفتكرون في الأرضيات ( في 3: 19 )، أما الأمور الروحية السماوية فلا تشغلهم ولا تلذ لهم.

رابعًا: غالبًا ما يتغذى الدود على ما قد تعفن وفسد، سواء كان بقايا طعام تالفة، أو رّمة حيوان عفنة، أو جثة إنسان قد اعتراها الفساد. 
هل يزيد ما يتغذى عليه الخاطئ عن عفن وفساد؟ بالطبع كلا، فالفساد عينه في ما تراه عيناه ـ سواء في الفضائيات التي تقدم سمومًا، أو في المواقع الإباحية في الانترنت ـ وبالمثل أيضًا فيما تسمعه أُذناه، وفي الأماكن القذرة التي تأخذه إليها قدماه.

عزيزي القارئ يا مَن ما زلت إلى الآن في خطاياك، يوجد رجاء لنفسك البائسة في المسيح فقط، الذي إن قبلته مخلصًا لك، وأعطيته الفرصة ليمتلك حياتك، فهو قادر أن يغيِّرك بالتمام، من كائن أرضي ترابي إلى إنسان سماوي، من شخص حياتك وفكرك في الظلمة إلى ابن لله من أولاد النور، قادر أن ينتزعك من الجيل المعوج ويضمك إلى عائلة الله، وأن ينتشلك من جو العفن والفساد إلى مُتعة الشركة مع الله. 

اقبله الآن.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2011)

*العطش إلى الله






كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله. عطشت نفسي إلى الله إلى الإله الحي. متى أجيء وأتراءى قدام الله ( مز 42: 1 ،2)

من الناحية الاختبارية فإن العطش هو تعبير عن رغبة مُلحَّة في النفس. 
إنه الشعور بالفراغ الداخلي والتعطش إلى شيء معين. وهناك اتجاهان لهذا العطش:

أولاً: عطش تجاه العالم وأموره: "كثيرون يقولون مَنْ يُرينا خيراً" ( مز 4: 6 ) مع أنه قد كثرت حنطتهم وخمرهم. فمع توفر الإمكانيات المادية لا يوجد شعور بالاكتفاء أو الارتواء، بل هناك فراغ دائم وعطش مستمر. هكذا كان الحال مع السامرية التي عاشت مع خمسة أزواج والسادس لم يكن زوجها وظلت في عطش تبحث عن المزيد. إن الخطية لا تحقق الارتواء مع أن لها "تمتع وقتي" أو لذة وقتية، لكنها تزول سريعاً، ربما في لحظة ممارستها ويظل الفراغ باقياً. بل أنه مع الممارسة يتعمق الفراغ أكثر ويزداد العطش. عن هذا أيضاً قال الرب يسوع "كل مَنْ يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً" ( يو 4: 13 ). والنفس البشرية لا يمكن أن ترتوي من مصادر العالم وينابيعه التي هي "آبار مشققة لا تضبط ماء" ( إر 2: 13 ).

ثانياً: العطش إلى الله: ففي مزمور63 عندما كان داود هارباً في برية يهوذا متغرباً عن وطنه ومدينته، ورغم أنه مسيح الله، لكنه مُضطهد من عدوه شاول، فإنه في ضيقته يحول نظره إلى الله ويقول من أعماقه: "يا الله إلهي أنت إليك أبكر. عطشت إليك نفسي. يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء".

ودعونا نتساءل أيها الأحباء:
 هل الظروف المعاكسة تنهض في نفوسنا أشواقاً مثل هذه؟ هل نشتاق إلى الله في البرية كما قد رأيناه في قدسه؟ 
هل اجتماعنا إليه يكون لأننا متعطشون ومشتاقون فعلاً للتمتع بساعة في محضره؟
 إذا كانت نفوسنا مشتاقة ومتعطشة إليه شاعرة بجدوبة البرية ومرارتها حينئذ نقدِّر سعادة الوجود في المقادس.

هذا هو الارتواء الحقيقي. إن ينابيعه الفائضة لا تنضب على الإطلاق، وعلى الدوام "سواقي الله ملآنة ماء" ( مز 65: 9 ) وكل مَنْ يشرب من الماء الذي يعطيه هو، لن يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذي يعطيه هو يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*أبفرودتس ..أخ للشدة وُلِدَ






أبفرودتس ... من أجل عمل المسيح قارب الموت، مُخاطرًا بنفسهِ، لكي يَجبُر نُقصان خدمتكم لي ( في 2: 25 - 30)

لما كان الرسول يقاسي في رومية ألم الأحزان والاحتياج كأسير الرب، جاءه أبفرودتس بخدمة من كنيسة فيلبي. 

ومع أن هذا الأخ النافع كان الرسول الحقيقي لتلك الكنيسة، إلا أنه كان أكثر من مجرد قناة لتوصيل هِبة القديسين، فلم يكن ليخدم بتذمر وعن إرغام، ولم يخالطه شيء من الروح الباردة الرسمية الجافة، بل كان ممتلئًا بمحبة المسيح، وكانت خدمته لبولس هذه بحسب شهوة نفسه إذ كان قلبه في خدمة الرسول للقديسين من أجل خاطر المسيح، كان عاكفًا على إرضاء الآخرين لخيرهم ( رو 15: 2 ). 

والمثال الذي كان أمام عينيه على طول الطريق هو المسيح الذي «لم يُرضِ نفسه»، والفكر الذي كان يملأ عواطفه هو انعكاس «الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع» ( في 2: 5 ).

وفي حماس نكران ذاته، خاطر أبفرودتس بنفسه وهو يؤدي هذه الخدمة، فمرض في رومية قريبًا من الموت. وقد كانت فرصة مرضه هذه عاملاً على ظهور ناحية من نواحي مشاعر هذا الإنسان الرقيقة، إذ كان من أسباب قلقه وانزعاجه وهو مريض، أن خبر مرضه وصل إلى القديسين في فيلبي.

 فحزن لأنه كان، ولو أن ذلك من غير قصد، سبب حزن لهم. ويا لها من نظرة رقيقة! ويا له من اهتمام شفيق أن يخاف على إخوته من انزعاجهم بسببه! 
بل ويا له من إنكار تام للذات! وفي الحق، لقد كان أبفرودتس شخصًا نادرًا في روحه، عزيزًا في إحساسه.

قدَّر بولس التكريس غير العادي الذي كان يملأ نفس هذا الرجل، وسجّله في رسالة فيلبي تسجيلاً لا يُمحى، ليكون هذا النوع من التكريس موضع تسابق القديسين في كل زمان.

 لقد كان أبفرودتس عاملاً ومتجندًا مع الرسول، ولكن قبل كل شيء كان ”أخاه“، على أنه لم يكن أخًا عاديًا كغيره من الإخوة «في المسيح»، بل كان أخًا بكل معنى الكلمة؛ أخًا حقيقيًا للشدة وُلد. ولذلك فإنه في إحساس عميق وتقدير حق يقول عنه «أخي»، كما تكلم بهذه اللغة عن تيطس ( 2كو 2: 13 ). 

لقد اعتبره الرسول أخًا ينطبق عليه لَقب الإخوة كامل الانطباق، أخًا أحب بولس، وإخوته القديسين، لا «بالكلام واللسان، بل بالعمل والحق»، أخًا «للشدة وُلد» ( أم 17: 17 ). 

ليت لنا أمثال أبفرودتس اليوم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2011)

*أتينا أم لم نأتِ؟





لأنكم لم تأتوا إلى جبلٍ ملموس مضطرم بالنار ... بل قد أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون ( عب 12: 18 - 22)

«لم تأتوا» .. ونحن نقرأ هذه الأعداد، لعل شعورًا فياضًا بالطمأنينة، يندفق من كلمة الله، يملأك، ويملأني معًا، فقد قصد الرسول لقارئيه ولنا سويًا، أن نتنفس الصعداء في أثير أجواء النعمة، لا كمَن «أخذوا روح العبودية أيضًا للخوف»، بل كمَن «أخذنا روح التبني» ( رو 8: 15 ).

 وإن كان الرسول في معرَض حديثه للإخوة العبرانيين، يذكر ستة أشياء لم يأتوا إليها، لكنه على رأسها، يُذكِّرهم «بالجبل المضطرم بالنار»، وهل مَنْ ينساه؟ 
أقصد منظر جبل سيناء، الذي عليه أُعطي الناموس، فتعال نتصوَّر معًا:

أـ الجبل: «وكان جميع الشعب يرون الرعود .. والجبل يدخِّن، ولما رأى الشعب ارتعدوا ووقفوا من بعيد» ( خر 20: 18 ).

ب ـ ما أُعطى عليه: جاء الرب من سيناء .. وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم» ( تث 33: 2 ).

ج ـ الواقفون حواليه بدون اقتراب: «ونحن نعلم أن كل ما يقوله الناموس، فهو يكلِّم به الذين في الناموس، لكي يستد كل فم، ويصير كل العالم تحت قصاص من الله» ( رو 3: 19 ).

فالجبل هو منصة قضاء نارية مُدخِّنة، والقانون أيضًا هو شريعة نارية، ومَن خالفه يموت بدون رأفة ( عب 10: 28 )، والله هو القاضي العادل الذي لا يعرف إلى الرشوة أو إلى اعوجاج القضاء سبيلاً، فكانت النتيجة أن: «كل تعدٍّ ومعصية نال مُجازاة عادلة» ( عب 2: 2 ).

«بل قد أتيتم» .. لقد سَرَد الرسول بالوحي ثمانية أمور مباركة، أتى إليها «شركاء الدعوة السماوية»، على رأسها: «جبل صهيون»، وما جبل صهيون، بالمقابلة مع سيناء، إلا رمز لمبدأ معاملات الله بالنعمة، لماذا؟
 في المزمور الثامن والسبعين، نقرأ ملخصًا بليغًا لشر إسرائيل في مختلف محطات حياته، فبحسب استحقاقهم خسروا سُكنى الله في وسطهم، بل وجلبوا قضاءه عليهم، «رذل إسرائيل جدًا، ورفض مسكن شيلوه».

 وهذا ما حدث في أيام عالي الكاهن. ولكن عاد بالنعمة، فاختار: «جبل صهيون الذي أحبه» ( مز 78: 68 )، ليسكن في وسطهم من جديد، فالرحمة تعفي الإنسان من القضاء الذي يستحقه، وأما النعمة فتهبه ما لا يستحقه، والأروع من هذا، أنها وهبتنا المسيح الذي لم نكن نحلم به.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2011)

*آثار الغنم






إن لم تعرفي أيتها الجميلة بين النساء، فاخرجي على آثار الغنم ( نش 1: 8 )
يقول الحبيب للعروس: «اخرجي على آثار الغنم»، ذلك لأننا لسنا أول الطابور، بل سبقنا كثيرون من الأتقياء في اتّباع الرب. لكن علينا أول شيء أن نخرج. لقد دعا الله أبانا إبراهيم للخروج من أرضه ومن عشيرته، ولم يحدد له المكان، بل قال له: «إلى الأرض التي أُريك».

فلما أطاع وخرج، حينئذٍ ظهر له الرب، وبنى إبراهيم مذبحًا للرب الذي ظهر له ( تك 12: 1 - 7)، ثم بعد أن نجح في درس طاعة الإيمان والخروج، فقد تعلَّم شيئًا عن السجود المؤسس على الذبيحة (تك22).
 ومرة أخرى لم يحدد الرب لإبراهيم مكان تقديم الذبيحة، بل قال له: «خُذ ابنك وحيدك، الذي تحبه، إسحاق، واذهب إلى أرض المُريَّا، وأَصعده هناك مُحرقة على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك» ( تك 22: 2 ).

هذا معناه أن الرب يطلب منا الخروج، من ثمَّ يرشدنا. علينا أن نخرج أولاً عن كل ما يُغاير كلمته قبل أن يكشف لنا فكره. والعريس لم يَقُل للمحبوبة:
 أنا في هذا المكان أو ذاك، بل قال لها: «اخرجي».
 ونحن أيضًا لن يمكننا أن نعرف أين يرعى حبيبنا، وأين يُربض، طالما أننا ما زلنا نتبع الأنظمة البشرية التي من صُنع الناس، لكن عندما ننفصل ونخرج، فإنه سيدرب الودعاء في الحق، ويعلِّم الودعاء طرقه ( مز 25: 9 ).

هناك كثيرون لا يريدون سوى المعلومات، لكن الرب يريد الطاقة الإيجابية للتحرك والنشاط. «اخرجي على آثار الغنم».

والأمر نفسه نجده في العهد الجديد، فلما سأل الرب اثنان من تلاميذ المعمدان: «يا معلم، أين تمكث؟»، فإنه لم يذكر لهما اسم الشارع بل قال لهما: «تعاليا وانظرا» ( يو 1: 39 ) وهو ما تكرر مرة ثانية في آخر أيام المسيح على الأرض، عندما قال لتلميذيه: «اذهبا إلى المدينة، فيلاقيكُما إنسانٌ حاملٌ جرة ماء. اتبعاه» ( مر 14: 12 ، 13).

 ومن هذا كله نتعلَّم أن المسألة تحتاج إلى تدريب روحي، كقول الرسول بولس: «اتبع البر والإيمان ... مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلبٍ نقي» ( 2تي 2: 22 ).

 فأول شيء يجب اتباعه هو البر، أي الانفصال عن الإثم، كل ما يعارض فكر الرب.
 يلي ذلك أن نتبع الإيمان، أو بلغة العريس هنا: «اخرجي على آثار الغنم». 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

*عمانوئيل.. الله معنا





فستلد (العذراء) ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع. لأنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم ... ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره: الله معنا ( مت 1: 21 - 23)

لأي غرض جاء الله في وسط الناس؟ لا يمكن أن يكون هناك إلا سبب واحد لهذه الحادثة العظمى وهو الخلاص، ولا يمكن أن يكون هناك إلا غرض واحد وهو الفداء.

 لأنه لو كان الله قد قصد أن يبعث برسالة تحذير أو إنذار أو دعوة للناس، فكان يكفي أن يقوم بهذه المهمة أحد عبيده الأنبياء لأن الله قد كلَّم الآباء قديمًا بالأنبياء، بأنواعٍ 
وطرقٍ كثيرة. 
ولو كان الله قد قصد أن يوقع دينونته العادلة على الأشرار بالنسبة لخطاياهم، لَمَا احتاج الأمر إلا إلى ملاك أو اثنين لتأدية هذه المهمة كما حدث عند انقلاب مدن الدائرة الأثيمة (سدوم وعمورة). 

ولكن لا الناس ولا الملائكة كانوا يصلحون للغرض الذي كان الله مزمعًا أن يتممه، إنما عمانوئيل وحده هو الذي أتى قائلاً: «هأنذا أجيء لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله». 

وعندما يأتي عمانوئيل فلا بد أن يقف الناس والملائكة جانبًا، ولا بد أن تصغي كل أُذن لأنه أتى لإعلان وتنفيذ مقاصد المحبة الإلهية غير المحدودة «لأنه لم يُرسِل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلُص به العالم» ( يو 3: 17 ).

إذا كان الخطاة يخلصون فلا بد أن ينزل الله ليفعل ذلك لهم، وإذا نزل الله للخطاة فإنه ينزل إليهم كمخلِّصهم لأن نفس طبيعته تتطلب هذا، وحكمته قد وجدت طريقها لتنفيذه بما يُرضي عدالة العرش الأبدي.

 لذلك كان اسم عمانوئيل هو يسوع. 
ويا له من اسم مبارك كريم!
 اسم العار والاحتقار على الأرض، واسم التشهير على الصليب، ولكنه الاسم الذي فوق كل اسم في السماء؛ الاسم الذي سيكون مصدر بهجة الكون إلى أبد الآبدين، وسيقرن هذه البهجة بتسبيح كل الخلائق في دائرة ملكوت الله الفادي.

لقد فتح العالم باب المذود لاستقباله وبذلك أعلن عن بُغضه واحتقاره له، ولكنه في وداعته غير المحدودة قَبِلَ الموضع الذي عيَّنوه له لكي يفتح أمام عيون المساكين والمحتقرين كنوز المحبة الإلهية الثمينة.

 وهكذا تراءى في هذا العالم للملائكة الذين تهللوا لرؤية صلاح الله الذي تغلَّب على الشر، بينما الناس الذين فاض عليهم هذا الصلاح لم يحفلوا به.

 لقد شفى المرضى وأشبع الجياع، وجفف دموع الأرملة، وقبَّل الأطفال، وبشَّر المساكين.
 لقد افتقد الله البشر لأن «الله كان في المسيح مُصالحًا العالم لنفسهِ» ( 2كو 5: 19 ).
*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2011)

> *عمانوئيل.. الله معنا*​


*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه دسمه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه دسمه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


ميرسى مامتى الغالية لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

*خطورة ما بعد الانتصار






فقال ناثان لداود: أنت هو الرجل! ... قد قتلت أُوريا الحثي بالسيف، وأخذت امرأته لكَ امرأةً، وإياه قتلت ... ( 2صم 12: 7 - 9)

المدهش أن سقطة داود المشينة لم تحدث وداود حَدَث صغير، ولا وهو مُطَارَد وواقع تحت ضغوط مختلفة، ولا حتى في بداية مُلكه، بل ما حدث حدث بعد أن مَلَكَ داود وثبت مُلكه، وبعد أن انتصر الانتصار تلو الآخر، كان آخرها منذ وقت قليل (2صم10).

وهكذا الحال بالنسبة لنا. فبعد قفزة روحية، أو خدمة ناجحة، أو نُصرة على خطية، أو شهادة واضحة، أو مدح من المؤمنين، أو كشف لحق من كلمة الله، أو أي سِمَة من سِمات التقدم الروحي، بعد كل هذا نحن نصبح أكثر عُرضة للسقوط! 

فكلما ارتفعت على جبل كان احتمال سقوطك أكبر إن لم تتحذَّر وتحتاط لهذا الخطر. 

وجديرٌ بنا أن نتذكَّر التحذير: «إذًا مَن يظن أنه قائمٌ، فلينظر أن لا يسقط» ( 1كو 10: 12 ).

وفي الوقت الذي ذهب فيه يوآب والجيش إلى المعركة، يقول الكتاب: «وأما داود فأقام في أورشليم»!! ( 2صم 11: 1).

 كان من المُفترض أن ملك البلاد، وبلاده في حرب، يكون في مقدمة صفوف جيشه، ولا سيما إن كان هذا الملك كداود مُحارب منذ صباه. لكن داود نسيَ ـ أو تناسى ـ المعركة، وربما استسهلها، فكان ما كان.

ونحن، المؤمنين، ملوك في معركة، ملوك؛ فهذا مقامنا بالنعمة حصَّله المسيح لنا بموته على الصليب ( رؤ 1: 6 ). ثم إننا في معركة، يُخبرنا الكتاب أن طرفها الآخر هو الشيطان ومملكته المنظمة ( أف 6: 12 ). 

فهل من الغريب توقُّع أن يحاول جاهدًا إسقاطنا ليشتكي، ويعيِّر، ويُذل، ويُطفئ شهادتنا! وتكتيكاته كثيرة ومتنوعة، ولعل أهمها وأكثرها استخدامًا أن يجرجرنا لفعل ما يحلو في أعيننا، وهذا هو السقوط بعينه.

لِذا علينا أن نصحو ونسهر ( 1بط 5: 8 )، أن نأخذ حذرنا ونراقب حياتنا. علينا أن نلبس سلاح الله الكامل، ونحارب بسيف كلمته ( أف 6: 10 - 18). لنتخذ أماكننا في صفوف جيش السيد. لنعمل لمجده. 

لنضع طاقاتنا وكل ما فينا في يدي ذلك القائد العظيم ليعمل بنا ويقودنا سائرين في موكب نُصرته محصِّلاً لحسابنا النُصرة تلو الأخرى. ولتتذكَّر يا صديقي أنك إذا لم تكن في الميدان مع شعب الله تحارب، فلا بد أنك تتمشى على السطح مثل داود؛ وما أوخم العواقب! 
فإما في المعركة وإما الدمار.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2011)

*الامتحان الأول لأيوب






فقام أيوب ومزَّق جُبته، وجزَّ شعر رأسه، وخرَّ على الأرض وسجد، وقال: ... الرب أعطى والرب أخذ، فليكن اسم الرب مباركًا ( أي 1: 20 ، 21)
أُسلم أيوب ليدي الشيطان، وكل ما كان لأيوب أُخضع كذلك لمساوئ وأذى هذا العدو «إنما إليه لا تمُد يدك». شعرة واحدة من أولاد الله لن تسقط بدون إذنه. 

وما الشيطان إلا أداة وقتية لإتمام مشيئة الله، ولن يقدر أن يفعل أكثر مما أُجيز له. وكم هو نافع أن نتذكَّر هذه الحقيقة!

أما عن الضربات التي وقعت على أيوب، فإن أربع منها توحي، طبقًا للدلالة العددية، بالامتحان أو الاختبار الذي جازه عبد الرب. وقعت أولاها على البقر والأُتن، أي على وسائل العمل الذي هو مصدر الثروة.

 ذلك أن السبأيون سقطوا عليها وضربوا الغلمان جميعًا بحد السيف ما عدا الهارب الذي حدَّث بما جرى.

ثم جاءت الضربة الثانية مباشرةً، لتقع على الغنم، مصدر الغذاء والكساء، وعلى الغلمان رعاتها. والعامل في هذه الدفعة هو «نار الله .. من السماء».

 والضربة الثالثة استهدفت الجِمال، ودواب الأحمال والأسفار، مصدر الثروة التجارية، ومُنفذو هذه الضربة هم الكِلدانيون، وقد اكتسحوا الجمال والغلمان، تمامًا كما حدث مع السبأيين .. وأخيرًا وقعت الريح الشديدة على البيت الذي كان الأولاد والبنات يولمون فيه ولائمهم، بحيث لم تدَع سوى غلام يُبلِّغ خبر الكارثة.

وهكذا تنهال الضربات تباعًا، وقبل أن يستفيق من واحدة يأتي خبر التالية. وكانت ضربات بلا شفاء، متجمعة، صاعقة. وفي لحظات قصار تجرّد أيوب من كل شيء. حقًا لقد فعل الشيطان فِعله بالتمام بسماح من إله كُلي الحكمة.

لقد صارت الريح العاصفة بكل قوتها، فماذا عساه يفعل ذلك المتألم؟ لم يصدر من بين شفتيه أي تذمر وقد خسر كل مقتنياته، ولما بلغت التجارب والضربات إلى الذروة قابلها بنُبل رجل الإيمان، ولكن بقلب رقيق كسير. 

فالجبَّة الممزقة وشعر الرأس المُجتز، مميزان على النادب الحزين. وقد أقرَّ بأن شيئًا لم يكن له بالاستحقاق، عريانًا أتى إلى العالم، وعريانًا سيعود. على أنه يتحول من الضربة إلى اليد الضاربة، ويتجاوز كل العِلل الثانوية، بشرية كانت أو معجزية، ويُلقي بأحزانه عند قدمي الرب «الرب أعطى والرب أخذ، فليكن اسم الرب مباركًا».

 وهكذا تبددت خيبة الشيطان بالتمام. كان هدفه أن يقصي أيوب عن الله، لكنه إنما زاده قُربًا إليه.
 وهذا برهان على حقيقة إيمان أيوب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

*الذي يبرر الفاجر







 وأما الذي لا يعمل، ولكن يؤمن بالذي يُبرر الفاجر، فإيمانه يُحسب له برًا ( رو 4: 5 )

مَن يفكر في تبرير الخاطئ سوى الله؟ انظر إلى شاول الطرسوسي الذي كان ينفث تهددًا وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب، وكذئب مفترس قد شتت الحملان والخراف ذات اليمين وذات اليسار، ومع هذا فالله لاقاه في الطريق إلى دمشق وغيَّره، وهكذا برره تمامًا حتى إنه لم تمضِ عليه مدة طويلة حتى صار أعظم كارز بالتبرير ظهر على وجه الأرض.

 ولا بد وأنه مِرارًا كثيرة كان يستغرب كيف أن شخصًا نظيره ينال التبرير في المسيح يسوع. 

ما كان لأحد سوى الله العجيب في نعمته أن يفكر في تبرير «أول الخطاة» هذا.

ولكن حتى لو كان أحد قد فكَّر في تبرير الفاجر، فإن هذا الأمر لا يستطيعه سوى الله. من المستحيل أن يغفر شخص ذنوبًا لم تُقترف ضده. 
إذا أساء أحد إليك فأنت وحدك الذي تستطيع أن تسامحه. ومتى كانت الإساءة قد وُجهت إليك، فالغفران يجب أن يصدر منك وحدك.
إذا كنا قد أخطأنا إلى الله، فمن حق الله وحده أن يغفر لنا لأن الخطية هي ضده، وهذا هو السبب في قول داود: «إليك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدام عينيك صنعت» ( مز 51: 4 ).

الله هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يُبرِّر الفاجر، ويُبرِّره تبريرًا كاملاً، يُلقي خطايانا وراء ظهره، يمحوها كُليةً لدرجة أنه حتى لو فُتش عليها لا توجد، وذلك لا لشيء سوى أن صلاحه غير المحدود قد أعدّ ذبيحة مجيدة بها يستطيع أن يبعد عنا معاصينا كبُعد المشرق عن المغرب.
 وعلى أساس هذه الذبيحة لا يذكر خطايانا ولا تعدياتنا فيما بعد ( مي 7: 18 ).

ما أعظم نعمة الله التي تجعله لا يتعامل
 مع الإنسان حسب عمله! 
إذا أردت أن تتعامل مع الله البار على مبدأ الأعمال، 
فلا بد وأن الهلاك الأبدي يهددك لأن هذا هو ما تستحقه. ولكن، تبارك اسم الله، فإنه لا يعامل البعيدين بحسب خطاياهم ولكنه يعاملهم الآن على مبدأ النعمة المجانية والعطف غير المحدود فيقبلهم ويحبهم مجانًا.

عزيزي .. ثِق بأن الله يستطيع على أساس ذبيحة المسيح أن يتعامل مع المذنب بالرحمة الواسعة.

 تأمل مَثَل الابن الضال وانظر الأب الغفور كيف قبل الضال الراجع وأظهر له المحبة العظيمة كما لو كان لم يضل مُطلقًا أو يدنس نفسه مع الزواني.

 فمهما كنت مذنبًا، إن رجعت بقلبك إلى الله فلا بد وأن يعاملك كما لو كنت لم تفعل خطية البتة، لأنه يبرِّرك ويتعامل معك على هذا الأساس.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

*هابيل البار





هابيل ... وإن مات، يتكلم بعد! ( عب 11: 4 )
موت هابيل لنا فيه من الدروس ما هو نافع ومفيد:

(1) حياة الإنسان وسيرته لا تنتهي من الأرض بانتهاء حياته، فهو «وإن مات يتكلم بعد!» ( عب 11: 4 ).

(2) إنه من الضلال، بل وأشر الضلال في الاختبارات اليومية، أن نحكم على الفضيلة والصلاح والتقوى والإيمان بمقياس النجاح الظاهري في الحياة. فهل قُتل هابيل لافتقاره للإيمان، أو لعدم الطاعة؟!

(3) هناك حياة آتية فيها تصحح الأخطاء وتُعدل الأحكام، فليست الفضيلة دائمًا تُكافئ، ولا الرذيلة دائمًا تُعاقب في هذه الحياة، ولهذا فإن حكم الإنسان غالبًا ما يفتقر إلى الصواب.

(4) إذا أردنا أن نبيِّن سبب آلام هابيل وقتله، علينا أن نتحول من الرمز إلى المرموز إليه، ومن الظل إلى الحقيقة، ومن الإنسان إلى المسيح. حينئذٍ تنكشف الحقيقة ويظهر السبب بكل بيان. فحياة ربنا يسوع المسيح هي أروع وأمجد حياة ظهرت على الأرض؛ حياة اتكلت تمامًا على الله، وعملت كل ما هو مُقرر لها من قِبَل السماء. الحياة التي أحبت الخطاة، وشَفَت السُقماء، فرَّحت التُعساء وشجعت الضعفاء، حياة على طول الخط أرضت قلب الله، لكن ماذا كانت النهاية حسب الظاهر؟

حفنة من الصيادين العاميين تبعوه، وعند اقتراب الخطر تركوه! واحدٌ منهم باعه وأسلمه، وآخر أنكره.
 على أن مشهد النهاية كان رهيبًا: ثياب تُنزع، إكليل من شوك على الرأس يوضع، وقصبة بدل الصولجان في اليد تُمسك، وصليب من خشب عليه يُرفع، وآخر الكل 
قبر مُستعار فيه يُدفن! 
وأمام هذه النهاية لا نجد سوى كلمة كيف؟ كيف لهذه الحياة أن تنتهي بهذه الصورة؟!

مهلاً مهلاً يا أخي الحبيب، فالزمان ما هو إلا جزء صغير جدًا من الأبدية، وما اختل شأنه في هذه الحياة، لا بد أن يصحح وضعه عما قريب هناك! 

فمن خلال هذه المآسي الفاحصة والمظالم القاسية الساحقة، جاز المسيح أروع نصر، أكثر كثيرًا مما لو جرَّد اثني عشر جيشًا مُظفرًا لينتزع النصر في أشرس المعارك. فهو الأسد الغالب الذي أُعطيَ أن يفتح سفر مقاصد الله (رؤيا5). 

مع أن يوحنا التفت ليرى هذا الأسد الغالب، فإذ به يرى خروفًا قائمًا كأنه مذبوح.

أخي الحبيب .. هذا هو طريق ومسار يسوع المسيح، فطريق النُصرة والغلَبة هو طريق الألم والدم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*بُرج الفضة




لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان .. إن تكن سورًا فنبني عليها برج فضة. وإن تكن بابًا فنحصرها بألواح أرزٍ ( نش 8: 8 ، 9)
كم من المؤمنين في أيامنا هذه ينطبق عليهم القول: «لنا أخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان»، مؤمنون قصيرو النظر، ضعفاء في المعرفة والفهم الروحيين أو في الحياة التقوية.

 إنهم في حاجة إلى النمو في النعمة، وإلى إدراك غنى بركات الفداء الذي لنا في دم الحَمَل، «فماذا نصنع لأختنا؟» ما هو العلاج لهذه الحالة؟ لا شك أن الأمر يتطلب اقتياد تلك النفوس لتدرك قيمة البركات الروحية التي ذُخرت لها في ربنا المبارك. 

إنها في حاجة إلى النمو للوصول إلى حالة البلوغ الروحي. إلى «برج فضة» وإلى «ألواح أرز».

وفي القول «إن تكن سورًا» ما يبين أنه وإن كانت أخت العروس صغيرة إلا أنها راغبة في العيشة بالانفصال عن العالم، وفي تجنب الشر المحيط بها، ومع ذلك فإنه «ليس لها ثديان» ـ أي أنه تعوزها الأحشاء والعواطف التي تعتز بالعريس وبمحبته، وحسن ولا ريب أن تكون الأخت الصغيرة «سورًا». إنه أمر له أهميته وضرورته، وهذا ما تتميز به المدينة المقدسة (رؤ21).

 ولكن علاوة على أن هذه المدينة «لها سور عظيم وعالٍ» فإنها تتميز أيضًا بأوصاف أخرى هي غاية في الجمال، فهي «العروس امرأة الخروف»، أي أن لها العواطف والأحشاء التي تحب العريس وتعتز بمحبته، تلك الأحشاء التي كانت تنقص الأخت الصغيرة، فإنها «ليس لها ثديان»، وهذه الحالة كانت عيبًا أو نقصًا يحتاج إلى علاج كامل. «فماذا نصنع لأختنا في يوم تُخطب؟».

«إن تكن سورًا فنبني عليها برج فضةٍ» إن كان السور يشير إلى العيشة في مخافة الرب التي تقود النفس إلى الانفصال، وهذا حسن وجميل إلا أنه ليس كافيًا، فيجب أن يُضاف إلى ذلك إدراك النفس ويقينها بنعمة الله التي لها والفداء الذي في ربنا يسوع المسيح؛ هذا الفداء الذي كانت الفضة رمزًا له «برج فضة». فالأخت الصغيرة هي في حاجة إلى إدراك إحسان الله الكامل ورضائه الذي استقر عليها كمفدية. ونحن المؤمنين في عهد النعمة الحاضر، لنا في ربنا يسوع المسيح «الفداء بدمه، غفران الخطايا، حسب غنى نعمته» ( أف 1: 7 )، «المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس... لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح» ( غل 3: 13 ، 14). 

لقد افتُدينا لننال التبني، وبما أننا أبناء فقد «أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبنا صارخًا: يا أبا الآب» ( غل 4: 4 - 6). هذا ما يُشير إليه «برج الفضة».
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتييييييير لمجهود حضرتك الممتاز 
حلو اوي 
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييير لمجهود حضرتك الممتاز
> حلو اوي
> ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك​


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

*أخبروه بكل شيء





واجتمع الرسل إلى يسوع وأخبروه بكل شيء، كل ما فعلوا وكل ما علَّموا. فقال لهم: تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضع خلاءٍ واستريحوا قليلاً ( مر 6: 30 ، 31)

بعد أن عاد الرسل من إرساليتهم «اجتمعوا إلى يسوع». لقد أُرسلوا بواسطته، والآن يعودون إليه.

وكم هو جميل أن يعود كل خادم للمسيح بعد أن ينجز أي خدمة حتى لو كانت بسيطة، يعود إلى الرب ويُخبره بكل شيء، كل ما عمل وكل ما علَّم.

ولا يسجل الوحي أي تعليق على الخدمة التي قام بها الرسل، ولكننا نرى عطف الرب على خدامه واهتمامه وعنايته بهم. لقد تكلموا عن خدماتهم ولكنه كان مهتمًا بأشخاصهم وبالراحة التي تلزمهم، ولذلك نسمعه يقول لهم: «تعالوا أنتم منفردين إلى موضعٍ خلاءٍ واستريحوا قليلاً». هناك ”راحة أبدية“ باقية، ولكن لنا هنا ”راحة لفترة قليلة“.

وتوجد ثلاثة أسباب من أجلها أخذ الرب التلاميذ إلى موضع خلاء:

أولاً: لقد ذهب المسيح إلى موضع خلاء (البرية) بعد أن سمع عن جريمة قتل شاهده يوحنا المعمدان. وفي هذا علامة أكيدة لرفضه هو أيضًا. وعلى ذلك يخرج الرب إلى مكان بعيد من تلك الأمة الآثمة. وفي هذا إشارة إلى قرب تغيير التدبير بأكمله الذي يُذكر بصورة أوضح في متى11: 11- 13.

ثانيًا: يوجد سبب آخر يتعلق بخدمة تلاميذه، ولذلك من الطبيعي أن يكون لهذا السبب مكان أفسح في إنجيل مرقس. 

ولقد أثارت خدمتهم في العالم حركة كبيرة بين الناس «لأن القادمين والذاهبين كانوا كثيرين»، ولذلك لزم أن يخرج التلاميذ بعيدًا عن عدم الاستقرار والضجيج الذي في العالم لكي يستريحوا قليلاً في حضرة الرب.

ثالثًا: نجد السبب الثالث في إنجيل لوقا حيث نرى أن الرب أخرج التلاميذ إلى موضع خلاء لكي يعلِّمهم على انفراد ( لو 9: 10 ).

ما أحوجنا في هذه الأيام أن نخرج من العالم لكي نتعلم أننا لسنا منه حتى لو كنا قد أُرسلنا إليه لخدمة الرب.

 فبركاتنا سماوية وليست أرضية، نحتاج لأن نكون منفردين مع الرب لكي نهرب من روح العالم ومن كل ما فيه من ضجيج وحركة دائبة وعدم استقرار، وحتى نهرب أيضًا من ما قد تُثيره شهادتنا الضعيفة من حركة بين الناس، كما نحتاج أيضًا أن ننفرد بالرب لكي نتعلم فكره ونعرف مشيئته.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

*الترْك الرهيب فوق الصليب





ولما كانت الساعة السادسة، كانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها إلى الساعة التاسعة. وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوتٍ عظيم قائلاً: .. إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ ( مر 15: 33 ، 34)

إننا من خلف حجاب تلك الظلمة التي غطت مشهد الجلجثة لمدة ثلاث ساعات في منتصف النهار نرى سيدنا كذبيحة الخطية، يتألم الآلام الكفارية. 

نراه يحمل حِمل خطايانا الثقيل عندما وضع الرب عليه إثم جميعنا. نراه وقد جعله الله خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه. نراه يحتمل حُمو غضب الله الديان العادل ضد الإنسان الشرير. نراه يدفع هو أجرة الإثم الذي فعلته أيدينا، لظى ولهيبًا، وهو ـ بصفته الضامن ـ يدفع الغرم الذي كان علينا نحن أن ندفعه، يوم قال للعدل الإلهي ”احسب خطاياهم عليَّ، أنا أوفي“. ثم نجده بذلك يمحو بدمائه الصك الذي كان علينا، ويزيل بصليبه اللعنة التي كانت تهددنا، ويهدم بموته حائط السياج المتوسط الذي كان يفصل الإنسان عن أخيه، وبجسده يفتتح الطريق الحديث إلى محضر الله، وفي قبره يدفن خطايانا ويتركها هناك إلى الأبد.

 وفي كل ذلك نراه هناك منهمكًا في أعنف صراع، ويسجِّل أروع انتصار به مجَّد الله، وقهر الشيطان، وخلَّص الإنسان!

إن الله في ثلاث ساعات الظلمة ترك الرب يسوع على الصليب. وإذا سألتني لماذا؟ فإن التفسير البسيط والمباشر هو أن المسيح أخذ مكاننا في الجلجثة.

 إلى حيث أوصلت الخطية الإنسان، إلى ذات المكان أوصلت النعمة المخلِّص. 
لقد دخل المسيح الظلمة ليكون لي أنا النور، وشرب كأس الأهوال لأشرب أنا كأس الهَنَا، وتُرِك هو ليمكنه أن يقول لي في محبة عجيبة «لا أهملك، ولا أتركك»، وليكون لي الشركة الأبدية معه في بيت الآب.

وعلى طريق الجلجثة         ظهرتْ جموعُ الزاحفينْ
والربُّ يحملُ حِملهُ         ويرى الشبابَ الساخرينْ
الحِملُ ليس بِحملِه         الحِملُ حِملُ المجرمينْ
والمريماتُ هَمَسنَ في         نَغَمٍ يقطعهُ الأنينْ:

لِمَ كان ذاك؟

كان ذاكَ لأن ذاكَ هو الطريقُ وليس غيرهْ

هو الطريقُ إلى خلاصِ الخاطئ من ويلات شرِهْ

يشربْ هوَ كأس العذاب نيابةً، يشربها مُرّهْ

ويذوق عنا الموتَ، بل ويقاسي جَمرَهْ
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ما هو نوع تعبك؟






إذًا يا إخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مُكثرين في عمل الرب كل حينٍ، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب ( 1كو 15: 58 )

التعب هو الطابع المميز للجنس البشري «الإنسان مولود المرأة، قليل الأيام وشبعان تعبًا» ( أي 14: 1 )، وكما قال موسى: «أيام سنينا هي سبعون سنة، وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة، وأفخرها تعب وبلية» ( مز 90: 10 ).

 إلا أن هناك نوعين من التعب مختلفين كل الاختلاف، يختلفان من حيث الدافع لهما، ويختلفان في الناتج من ورائهما.

أولاً: التعب الباطل.

هذا النوع من التعب هو تعب الإنسان الطبيعي، تعبٌ غرضه الحصول على المزيد من أمور هذا العالم، هو تعب مَن يواصلون السعي نحو الغنى والجاه، أو حتى مَن يكدحون وراء لقمة العيش، يقول عنه الكتاب: «باطلٌ هو لكم أن تبكروا إلى القيام، مؤخرين الجلوس، آكلين خبز الأتعاب» ( مز 127: 2 )، ويقول الحكيم أيضًا: «ثم التفتُّ أنا إلى كل أعمالي التي عملتها يداي، وإلى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله، فإذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس» ( جا 2: 11 ).

ثانيًا: تعب غير باطل.

هذا التعب هو تعب أولاد الله الأحباء على مرّ العصور، تعبٌ نابع من محبتهم للمسيح، وغرضهم فيه أن يتمجد الله. إنه تعب مُقدَّر وكريم في عيني ربنا المعبود. وأمثلة لهؤلاء الذين تعبوا لأجل الرب، مَنْ قال عنهم الرسول بولس: «مريم التي تعبت لأجلنا كثيرًا ... تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب ... برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرًا في الرب» ( رو 16: 6 ، 12)، وعن آخرين يقول أيضًا: «ثم نسألكم أيها الإخوة أن تعرفوا الذين يتعبون بينكم ويدبّرونكم في الرب وينذرونكم» ( 1تس 5: 12 )، وهناك الشيوخ الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم ( 1تي 5: 17 ). 

أما بولس نفسه فما أكثر أتعابه لأجل الرب، فقال عن نفسه: «أَ هم خدام المسيح؟ أقول كمختَلّ العقل، فأنا أفضل، في الأتعاب أكثر» ( 2كو 11: 23 )، «بل أنا تعبت أكثر منهم جميعهم» ( 1كو 15: 10 ).  
من أجل ذلك يشجعنا الرسول بالقول: «إذًا يا إخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مُكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب» ( 1كو 15: 58 ).

عزيزي القارئ، دعني أسالك: ما هو نوع تعبك؟ هل هو التعب الباطل؟ أم أن تعبك ليس باطلاً في الرب؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

*كنور الصباح في صباحٍ صحو






وكنور الصباح إذا أشرقت الشمس. كعُشبٍ من الأرض في صباحٍ صحو مُضيء غبَّ المطر ( 2صم 23: 4 )

ما أحلى الكلمات الأخيرة التي تنطق بها شفاه المختبرين لعمق الحياة مع الله، في المرتفعات والمنخفضات (روحيًا) وفي الصحو والغيم (زمنيًا).

إنها تحمل خُلاصة التجربة، وعمق المعاني، يمتزج فيها الشعور العميق بنعمة الله رغمًا عن كل فشل ظهر، مع الشوق الحميم للعبور إلى الشاطئ الآخر بسلام واللحاق بركْب الذين سبقونا إلى المينا الأمين، بل وإلى الشخص الأمين العظيم ذاته، له كل المجد.

وداود هنا يسجل بالوحي كلماته الأخيرة ( 2صم 23: 1 - 7) ويا لها من كلمات أخيرة تحمل العِبَر الكثيرة! لقد تحدَّث عن كلمة الله كالوحي، ورأى في اختباره نعمة الله التي عَلَت بمكانه جدًا وجعلته مرنم إسرائيل الحلو، وملكًا على كل الشعب. 

ووقف متأملاً مقاصد الله وقد تحققت في أن يملك الرجل الذي حسب قلب الله في توقيت الله وبطريقته اللتين هما دائمًا وأبدًا صحيحتان، كل هذا رغم شاول وكل الأعداء وهو يرى الرب «صخرة إسرائيل» في روعة مقاصده، وثبات قلبه، وعظيم سلطانه، وصِدق مواعيده.

ويرى الغيوم قد عبرت والظلال قد ولَّت والليل المُخيف قد انتهى والشتاء قد مضى والمطر مرَّ وزال، فهتف قائلاً: «كنورِ الصباحِ إذا أشرقت الشمس. 
كعُشبٍ من الأرض في صباحٍ صحو مُضيٍ غب المطر»!

 على أن الأروع ليس فقط حسن الختام، والصباح المشرق المجيد والمستقبل الصحو السعيد، بل في أن هذه الكلمات الأخيرة عينها نرى من خلالها الرب يسوع بكل وضوح، مما لم يعِ أبعاده داود وقتها، فهو له المجد الرجل القائم في العُلا، والمسيح، وإمام المغنيين، وصخرة إسرائيل، والبار الذي يتسلط على الناس بخوف الله، وهو وسيط العهد الأبدي وضامنه، وهو خلاص الله ومسرته، وهو الذي يرتبط به بالحق نور الصباح الصحو المضيء، وذلك عندما يقضي قريبًا على كل الأعداء!

حقًا ما أروع الحياة البشرية البسيطة الهزيلة عندما تلمسها يد الله، فتبدل مسارها بالنعمة، وتجعل طريقها رائعًا بالإيمان وتكلل ختامها بالمجد، وأروع الكل أن يرى الآخرون من خلالها شخص المسيح!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2011)

*البُرص يُشبَعون






وكان أربعة رجالٍ بُرص عند مدخل الباب، فقال أحدهم لصاحبه: لماذا نحن جالسون هنا حتى نموت؟( 2مل 7: 3 )

تُشبه حالة بني إسرائيل وهم جياع إلى الخبز، حالة الأشخاص البعيدين عن الله وهم جياع إلى البر.

 وكما كان بنو إسرائيل في خطر الهلاك والموت الجسدي، فأولئك البعيدون المائتون بالذنوب والخطايا في خطر الهلاك الأبدي والدينونة المُريعة والأبدية المُخيفة التي تُقضى حيث الدود لا يموت والنار لا تُطفأ أبدًا.

وكما وقف أليشع النبي يتنبا عن مجيء ذلك اليوم المُفرح، وهو الغد عندما تكون كيلة الدقيق بشاقل وكيلتا الشعير بشاقل في باب السامرة، هكذا تنبأ الأنبياء العديدون في العهد القديم عن يوم أسعد وأهنأ، عندما يولد لهم ولدٌ، ويُعطون ابنًا، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويُدعَى اسمه عجيبًا مُشيرًا، إلهًا قديرًا، أبًا أبديًا، رئيس السلام.

وكما تحققت نبوة أليشع فأتى ذلك اليوم الذي عمَّ فيه الشبع والرخاء خارج السامرة وداخلها، فصار فرح عظيم للشعب، هكذا تحققت نبوات الأنبياء، ففرحت السماء والأرض بولادة يسوع الذي يخلِّص شعبه اليهود وشعوب الأمم من خطاياهم؛ يسوع الذي هو خبز الحياة وماؤها، فمَن يأكل منه لا يجوع، ومَن يشرب منه لا يعطش أبدًا، هو المَن النازل من السماء الذي مَن يأكله يحيا به.

 فطوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر لأنهم يشبعون.

وكان في ذلك الحين أربعة رجال بُرص عند مدخل الباب، فقال أحدهم لصاحبه: لماذا نحن جالسون هنا حتى نموت، وإذا قلنا ندخل المدينة فالجوع في المدينة، فنموت فيها، وإذا جلسنا هنا نموت. 
ثم قاموا ونزلوا إلى المحلة، وكان ذلك في العشاء، فلم يجدوا في محلة الأراميين أحدًا، فأكلوا وشربوا واغتنوا وأُنقذوا من الهلاك.

ونجد في الأربعة البُرصْ إشارة إلى جماعة الخطاة المُصابين ببرص الخطية، ونرى فيهم صورة الخطاة الذين شعروا بحالتهم، وأحسوا بالخطر المُحدِق بهم، فأخذوا يتحركون ويتلمسون طريق الخلاص. 

وكما لم يجد البرُصْ الخلاص في التجائهم إلى داخل المدينة، لأن في الداخل جوعًا منتشرًا، ولا في بقائهم على حالتهم لأن في البقاء خطرًا، هكذا الخاطئ الذي تفعل فيه نعمة الله، لا يستطيع البقاء على حالته لخطورتها، ولا يجد فائدة في الالتجاء إلى الوسائل الأدبية والمجهودات العقلية، والإرشادات الأخلاقية، لأنها بلا جدوى. 
فليس هناك إلا طريق واحد لا ثانِ لها هي الصليب.
 لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

*أستير الملكة






فوضعَ (الملك أحشويرش) تاجَ المُلْكِ على رأسها ومَلَّكها مكان وشتي ( أس 2: 17 )

طريق الله هو طريق رائع، فهو يتناول مَنْ هو لا شيء ويجعل منه شيئًا يليق بالله، يتناول أشخاص تُميزهم المسكَنة والمذلة، ويُرفّعهم ويُرقّيهم إلى أعلى المراتب وأرفعها. طريق الله هو طريق الآلام أولاً ثم الأمجاد، ولكى نتحقق من هذا الفكر دعونا نلاحظ أستير، فتاة بلا أب ولا أم، كانت تعانى من آلام خاصة تتمثل في فقدها لذويها، وفوق هذا هي فتاة مسبية في شوشن، لها آلامها الخاصة، وشاركت بني جنسها في الآلام الجماعية المتمثلة في السبي، وقد ربَّاها ابن عمها.

 وإذا نظرنا الى بداية أستير المتواضعة، وقارنا بين هذه البدايات وبين وصولها إلى المُلك وصيرورتها ملكة لواحدة من أعظم الممالك آنذاك، حيث أصبحت زوجة لأحشويروش الذي كان ملكًا على 127 كورة، طبعًا هذا في نظرنا أمر غير عادي، أن تتحول هذه الفتاة المسكينة لتصبح الملكة لمملكة مادي وفارس، ولكن عندما يعمل الله يستطيع أن يتناول أستير المسكينة ويجعلها الملكة.

 والشيء ذاته صنعه الله معنا، فقد كنا جميعًا مسبيين كأستير وحوَّلنا الله إلى ملوك. 

جميل أن يُقال عن الله «يا رب، مَن مثلك المُنقذ المسكين ممَّن هو أقوى منهُ، والفقير والبائس مِن سالبهِ؟»
( مز 35: 10 ).
 لقد كنا مسبيين لعدو قاسى، كنا في حكم أمتعته التي يحفظها متسلحًا، ولكن الجميل أن الرب تدَّخل فى حياتنا وصيَّرنا ملوكًا بعد أن كنا عبيدًا «الذي أحبنا، وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمِهِ، وجعلنا ملوكًا وكهنة لله أبيه، له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين» ( رؤ 1: 5 ، 6).

لم تكن المشكلة فقط تتمثل فى وصول أستير إلى المُلك، بل أن تتصرف بما أُعطيَ لها من إمكانيات في يوم مجيء الكارثة المتمثلة في إبادة شعبها، وهنا عادت الآلام لأستير والمخاوف بصورة مرعبة، كيف ستغامر بنفسها لكى تدخل إلى الملك.

 فى المرة الأولى كان الأمر أسهل فقد تصير ملكة أو تظل مسبية، ولكن الأمر فى المرة الثانية إما ستأخذ حياة بإمداد الملك قضيب الذهب لها، أو تموت وتهلك فى الحال.

تعقدت الأمور مرة أخرى مع أستير، وكما عملت يد الله لتجعل أستير ملكة، حفظتها لتستمر ملكة، وفى الوقت ذاته تكون بركة لشعبها ولبنى جنسها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الحياة الأبدية






مَن له الابن فله الحياة، ومَن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة ( 1يو 5: 12 )

الحياة الأبدية حياة بلا نهاية.
 هي حياة كل مَن نالها كعطية من الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا لا يمكن أن يفقدها على الإطلاق. 
إن مُعطيها هو الله، ومَن أُعطيت فيه هو يسوع المسيح ربنا، ومتى علمنا ذلك يسهل علينا التأكد من عدم ضياعها أو استردادها.

 لو كانت الحياة الأبدية شيئًا مُنح لنا في مقابل ميزة أو أمانة فينا، لكان يحق لنا أن نخاف من ضياع هذه البركة بضياع أو تغير الصفة التي أُعطيت لنا على أساسها. ولكن حيث إن هذه الحياة هي عطية الله المجانية في ربنا يسوع المسيح فإنها تبقى لنا إلى الأبد، لأن عطايا الله وهِباته هي بلا ندامة. وأكثر من ذلك أن هذه الحياة لم يُعهد إلينا بالمحافظة عليها حتى يكون خطر فقدانها قريبًا منا على الدوام. 

انظر ما تقوله كلمة الله عنها: «وهذه هي الشهادة: أن الله أعطانا حياةً أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنهِ» ( 1يو 5: 11 ). هل يمكن أن أفقد شيئًا قد حُفظ لي في ابن الله؟ إنه لا توجد خزانة على الأرض مهما كانت متينة إلا ويستطيع اللصوص كسرها وأخذ ما فيها، ولكن أي سارق يتمكن أن يأخذ قهرًا من المسيح ما هو محفوظ لي فيه؟

 إنه قد انتصر على كل عدو وهزم كل خصم.

 إن يده قد كسرت قوة الموت، وهذه اليد القديرة هي التي تُمسك بالمؤمن، وعليها يرتكز سلامه الأبدي. 
لذلك يقول عن حق إن كل مَن نال هذه الحياة لن يهلك البتة، بل تكون هذه الحياة ملكًا له إلى الأبد ( 1يو 5: 12 ).

واسمع أيضًا ما تقوله كلمة الله: «كتبت هذا إليكم، أنتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله، لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية» ( 1يو 5: 13 ). 
لا يقول ”لكي ترجوا“ أو ”لكي تشعروا“، بل ”لكي تعلموا“. 
مَن مِن الذين ألقوا حِمل خطاياهم عند قدمي المخلِّص العظيم، ومَن مِن الذين قد نظروا إليه بالإيمان البسيط القلبي يشك في كلامه؟
 إن الرب هو نفسه الذي قال عن خرافه، عن جميع المؤمنين به «وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي» ( يو 10: 28 ).

 أَ ليس هذا كافيًا لإيجاد الطمأنينة في قلوب المؤمنين من ناحية حياتهم الأبدية؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2011)

*صوت الله متكلمًا في الكلمة






خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكيلا أخطئ إليك ( مز 119: 11 )
من المهم أن نلاحظ بتدقيق اتزان حالتنا الروحية قبل أن نتقدم إلى دراسة الكتاب المقدس.

 يجب أن تنحني قلوبنا بخشوع وأن نخلع نعالنا من أقدامنا، وأن نطهِّر أنفسنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح شاعرين بحضور الله، وأن تكون لنا روح الخضوع والطاعة ببساطة الأطفال ـ تلك الروح التي تصغي بإنصات وارتعاد إلى نبرات صوت الله وتقول مع صموئيل:

 «تكلم، لأن عبدك سامع».

إن الأشخاص الأكثر تعبدًا وتكريسًا هم الذين يقدروا أن يفهموا الحياة الداخلية، والجهاد الروحي، والمخاوف، والآمال، والانتصارات، والسقطات التي تملأ صفحات الكتاب المقدس.

وكما يتسع الأفق أمام نظر الشخص الذي يتسلق الجبل، هكذا تتسع أمامنا أبواب الكلمة على قدر ما تسمو حالتنا الروحية وشركتنا مع الله.

وفي الواقع إن الطاعة لكلمة الله هي أحسن الطرق لاستيعابها وفهمها فهمًا روحيًا.
 فإذا كنا نعقد النية على أن ننفذ عمليًا كل وصية أو مبدأ جديد نجده في قراءتنا للكلمة كل صباح، كما يتبع الصياد الماهر حركات الطيور التي يرغب اقتناصها، لا شك أن معرفتنا سوف تنمو وتزداد سريعًا.

ومن المفيد أن يكتب القارئ ما يتضح له من مشيئة الله كل يوم، ويستخدم هذه المذكرات لامتحان نفسه وقياس حالتها بين آنٍ وآخر. وإذا كنا نخضع خضوعًا تامًا للوصايا الإلهية، فلا شك أن بصيرتنا الروحية سوف تزداد.

أما تراكم الوصايا المُهملة فلا بد أن يتجمع كالقشور على عيوننا فيُظلم بصيرتنا. 
وتعوُّدنا على الإغضاء عن مشيئة الله يُدخل إلى نفوسنا الشعور بالغموض والشك في إعلاناته المقدسة. وإن كنا لا نستخدم ما تعلمناه وننتفع به عمليًا، فهناك خطر بأن نفقد ما حصلنا عليه من النور.

الكتاب المقدس كتاب حي، ولكنه حي لمَن يسمع أقوال الله ويعمل بها.
 والتلميذ المطيع هو الذي يسمع صوت الله الحي في كل صفحة من الكتاب وينحني أمام «هكذا قال الرب».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رُفع في المجد






ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون. وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم ( أع 1: 9 )

كان لقيامة المسيح، والتي تبرهنت بظهوره حيًا للتلاميذ عِدَّة مرات، أروع أثر في نفوسهم. وفي نهاية الأربعين يومًا بعد قيامته «أخرجهم خارجًا إلى بيت عنيا، ورفع يديه وباركهم. وفيما هو يباركهم، انفرد عنهم وأُصعد إلى السماء» ( لو 24: 50 ، 51).

 لقد ظلت عيونهم مرفوعة ومتعلقة به حتى جاءت السحابة وأخذته عن أعينهم.
 وماذا كانت مشاعرهم في هذه اللحظات؟ إنهم على الأرض لن يروه ثانيةً. وما كانوا يدركون إلا قليلاً جدًا عن المجد الذي ارتقى إليه، والعرش الذي جلس عليه، والكرامة والسلطان والقوة التي أُعطيت له.
 ومع ذلك فقد سجدوا له، ورجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرحٍ عظيم. قبل ذلك ملأ الحزن قلوبهم عندما سمعوا أنه سيتركهم ويمضي إلى الآب عن طريق الصليب. 

فقد علَّقوا آمالهم عليه باعتباره المسيا المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل من أعدائهم ويملك عليهم.
 أما الآن فقد رجعوا بفرحٍ عظيم في انتظار تحقيق الوعد بإرسال الروح القدس، المعزي الآخر، الذي سيمكث معهم ويكون فيهم إلى الأبد، والذي سيربطهم في وضع جديد وعلاقة جديدة مع المسيح الذي رُفع في المجد.

 وهذا أسمى بما لا يُقاس من علاقتهم به كالمسيا على الأرض.

لقد نزل الروح القدس ليعلن أن المسيح هو الرأس الممجد في الأعالي. وأنه قد اجتاز السماوات صاعدًا ظافرًا على كل العِدَى. وإذ ذاك ارتعدت كل أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات مع رئيس سلطان الهواء، وهم يرون هذا الشخص العظيم يشق السماوات مرتفعًا إلى عرش الله، حائزًا أسمى مقام، ليجلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي.

فالذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة، صار أعظم من الملائكة. إذ قد مضى إلى السماء، وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مُخضعة له ( 1بط 3: 22 ). 

والذي رُفض وأُهين وكُلل بالأشواك على الأرض، قبلته السماء ورحَّبت به، والآب قد كلَّله بالمجد والكرامة، وأجلسه عن يمينه في ذات عرشه.

 والذي رُفع على الصليب قد رفَّعه الله أيضًا فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يُسمَّى.
 إن قلوبنا تطفر فرحًا وشوقًا كلما أعلن الروح القدس عن أمجاده هناك في الأعالي.
 وهذا ما يجعلنا نسجد له بفرحٍ عظيم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2011)

*صفات حياة  التقوى
 




قدِّموا في إيمانكم فضيلة، وفي الفضيلة معرفة، وفي المعرفة تعففًا،  وفي التعفف صبرًا، وفي الصبر تقوى، وفي التقوى مودَّة أخوية، وفي المودَّة  الأخوية محبة ( 2بط 1: 5 - 7) في 2بطرس1: 5- 7
 يرتب الرسول الصفات التي  تميز حياة التقوى. 

والصفة الأولى العظيمة للحياة المنتصرة هي الإيمان.
 ولذلك أمكن للرسول يوحنا أن يقول: «وهذه هي الغَلبة التي تغلب العالم:  إيماننا»، والإيمان يلزم أن يكون له غرض، ويبيِّن لنا الرسول هذا الغرض إذ  يقول: «مَن هو الذي يغلب العالم، إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله؟» (  1يو 5: 4 ، 5). فالإيمان يتحول عن كل ما هو منظور ومحسوس ويتطلع إلى الرب  يسوع ( غل 2: 20 ).

 وثانيًا: مع إيماننا نحتاج إلى الفضيلة أو الشجاعة  الروحية والقوة الأدبية. وبهذه الشجاعة الأدبية سنتمكن من رفض أعمال الجسد  فينا، ونقاوم الشرير في الخارج. فلكي نحيا حياة عملية تقوية، هذا يتطلب قوة  روحية لننكر أنفسنا، ونرفض العالم، ونقاوم إبليس. 

ثالثًا: ومع الفضيلة  نحتاج إلى المعرفة لنكتسب الحكمة الإلهية لتقودنا في كل طرقنا العملية.  فبعيدًا عن معرفة الله وفكره المُعلن في كلمته، فإن قوتنا قد تقودنا إلى  طرق الإرادة الذاتية. 

رابعًا: فإن كانت المعرفة تنفخ، فإننا نحتاج مع  المعرفة إلى تعفف أو ضبط النفس. وبدون ضبط النفس هذا فإن المعرفة قد  تُستخدم لتعظيم ذواتنا.

خامسًا: نحتاج أيضًا إلى الصبر مع الآخرين. 
وبدون  هذا الصبر فإن ضبط النفس الذي نمارسه مع أنفسنا ربما يقودنا إلى الغضب  والإثارة مع الآخرين الذين لا يُظهرون قدرة كافية لضبط النفس.

 سادسًا: لا  بد أن يُمارس الصبر مع التقوى أو مخافة الله، وإلا فإن هذا الصبر يقود إلى  مساومة مع الشر. فالتقوى تفترض السير بالشركة مع الله حتى تصبح حياتنا  محكومة بموجب قيادته وتوجيهه. فهل نأخذ كل الظروف المتغيرة للحياة كامتحان  لتقوانا، سواء ظروف مزدهرة أو معوّقة، نأخذها من الرب؟  

سابعًا: مع التقوى  التي تفكر فيما يخص الله لا ننسى المودَّة الأخوية. فالتقوى تقود إلى  العواطف التي تنساب لأولئك الذين هم أولاد الله، وهم إخوتنا.

 وأخيرًا، مع  المودَّة الأخوية نمتلك المحبة؛ المحبة الإلهية، وإلا فإن محبتنا تنحصر في  إخوتنا، بدلاً من أن تنساب في اتساعها فتتجه إلى العالم المحيط بنا.

 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فالمحبة الأخوية يمكن أن تتحول بسهولة إلى مجرد العواطف  البشرية.*​


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2011)

*يسوع في بيت عنيا






فلما أتى يسوع وجد أنه قد صار له أربعة أيام في القبر ( يو 11: 17 )
يا له من فكر سامٍ من شأنه أن يسند قلوبنا ويشجع نفوسنا في كل أزمنة البلايا والرزايا عندما نعلم أن كل شيء لا بد وأن يؤول لمجد الله، وأن «كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله». 

صحيح أنه يعسر علينا رؤية ذلك عند نزول التجربة وحلول الضيقة، عندما ننظر بعين القلق صديقًا طريحًا على فراش المرض، أو نطأ بأقدامنا غرفة الأحزان، أو نتلوى نحن أنفسنا على أسّرة الوجع ذابلين من شدة العلة، أو إذا انحنت نفوسنا من أخبار الخسائر. 

ونحن لا ننكر أنه عسير علينا أن نرى مجد الله ونُعاين خيرنا وبركاتنا ونحن في مثل هذه الظروف، أما الإيمان فيرى هذا الغرض في كل شيء، بينما عدم الإيمان الأعمى لا بد له وأن يضل سواء السبيل. 
ولو حكمت أختا بيت عنيا حسب العيان، فلا مفر من مُعاناة شدة التجربة في هذه الليالي والأيام التي صرفتاها في المَلل والتعب عند فراش أخيهما المحبوب. 

وليس ذلك فقط بل حينما حانت ساعة التجربة المُرّة وشاهدتاها في مشهدها الختامي، كم من الهواجس المظلمة دبت في قلبيهما.

أما الرب يسوع، فكان ينظر إلى الأمام وقلبه معهما. كان يراقب سير تجربتهما من أسمى مرقب، ألا وهو «مجد الله»، فقد وزن الحالة من سائر وجوهها ونتائجها.

 لقد رق قلبه وحنَّت أحشاؤه لمصاب هاتين الأختين وشاركهما حزنهما بقلب بشري كامل.
 ومع أنه كان غائبًا عنهما بالجسد، لكنه كان حاضرًا معهما بروحه، وكان ينتظر وقت الله المعيَّن حتى يأتي لنجدتهما وإعانتهما وإنارة ظلمة الموت والقبر بأشعة مجد القيامة المنير «فلما سمع أنه مريضٌ مكث حينئذٍ في الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين» فترك الأمور تجري في أعنّتها وأذن للموت أن يجوس خلال هذه الدار المحبوبة، وكل هذا كان لمجد الله. وربما ظهر للعيان أن العدو قد فاز وانتصر، ولكن في الواقع قد مهَّد الموت السبيل لإظهار مجد الله «هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به».

 هذا هو سبيل ربنا، سبيله مع الآب، فقد قصد مجد الآب في كل حركة تحركها، وكل خطوة خطاها، وكل عمل عمله، وكل لفظة نطقها، وكل فكر جال بفكره.
 ومع حبه السامي لعائلة بيت عنيا، لم تحمله عواطف قلبه للذهاب توًا إلى مشهد الحزن، فلم يؤم هذه الدار إلا في الوقت المعين لإظهار مجد الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2011)

*الله قد وضعها

**



*​*
والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا ( إش 53: 6 )
كان أحد الأطفال يرنم ترنيمة جاءت فيها هذه العبارة ”خطاياي أضع على مخلِّص الورى“. 

وإذ سمعته أمه قالت له: ”يا بني، هل وضعت خطاياك على المخلِّص؟“ فأجابها الولد بصوت ملؤه اليقين والثبات: ”كلا، إني لم أضعها بل الله قد وضعها“.

عزيزي القارئ: ليس بكافٍ أن تستطيع القول ”إني أضع خطاياي على المخلِّص“، لأنك لا تعرف جزءًا من ألف من خطاياك. إن ضميرك لن يدرك قط كثرة خطاياك ولا إلى أي عمق قد وصل إثمك. 

إن ضمير الإنسان شيء وبر الله شيء آخر يختلف عنه كُليةً. ما العمل في هذا؟
 ثم ما العمل في أصل هذه الخطايا كلها، طبيعتك الفاسدة؟

 أَ ليس من الواضح الجلي أنه قبل أن تحصل النفس على السلام يجب أن تكون قد أدركت إدراكًا عميقًا معنى كون الله قد وضع على ابنه الحبيب كل خطاياها؟

عزيزي .. ما رأيك في جواب هذا الطفل؟ هل إذا سُئلت نفس هذا السؤال تستطيع أن تُجيب بإخلاص نفس الجواب؟ 
هل إذا دعاك الرب من هذا العالم تستطيع أن تصرِّح بأنك ذاهب إلى الرب يسوع؟ 
أيها العزيز، هل أنت مستعد؟ 
هل تؤمن الآن من كل قلبك أن الله نفسه قد وجد علاجًا لخرابك، قد وجد فدية لآثامك، برًا كاملاً تستطيع به الوقوف أمامه؟ 
إن هذا هو الأساس الراسخ لسلام النفس.
 لا يستطيع أي شيء آخر أن يمنح هذا السلام. 

لا أعمالنا، ولا صدقَاتنا، ولا صلواتنا، ولا واجباتنا الدينية، ولا ذهابنا إلى الكنائس، ولا صيامنا، ولا شعورنا ولا اختباراتنا. ليس واحدة من هذه كلها ولا كلها معًا تستطيع أن تعطي للنفس سلامًا. 

يجب أن نعرف أن الله قد تداخل في أمرنا بنفسه وأعد العلاج الذي يناسبه.
 إنه، بما عمله، قد ارتاح راحة أبدية من ناحية خطايانا، إذ وضعها جميعها على ابنه، ذلك الابن المبارك الذي حملها كلها وطرحها بعيدًا إلى الأبد، ثم رجع إلى السماء بدونها.

  هذا هو الأساس الحقيقي الوحيد لسلام نفس الخاطئ، وهو ما تُرينا إياه بحق تلك الكلمات التي نطق بها هذا الطفل: 
«الله قد وضعها».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2011)

*هامان الرديء






فصلبوا هامان على الخشبة التي أعدَّها لمردخاي ( أس 7: 10 )
إن كان الله يبدأ بالضعيف ويصنع منه شيئًا عظيمًا ورائعًا مثلما فعل مع أستير كما رأينا في الأسبوع الماضي، فإن الإنسان يبدأ بالمجد والعظمة وينحدر ويصل إلى لا شيء. طريق الإنسان هو طريق الانحدار والدمار.

في برج بابل نرى هذا الأمر بوضوح، فقد تحركوا بعظمة وداعبتهم الكبرياء ليتصوَّروا أنهم قادرون على الوصول للسماء من خلال البرج الذي فكروا في بنائه، وانتهى بهم الأمر إلى لا شيء، وليس إلى لا شيء فقط بل إلى مصيبة كبيرة تتمثل فى بلبلة الألسنة.

أيضًا نبوخذنصر، داعبته أفكاره فتصوَّر عظمته، وتخيَّل أن ما هو فيه صنعه لنفسه بقوته واقتداره، والنتيجة أن عقله تغير وطُرد من مكانه وصارت سُكناه مع البهائم وابتل جسمه بندى السماء وأكل العشب كالثيران (دا4).

وهذا الطريق هو ذات طريق الشيطان؛ فقد بدأ فى نقطة عالية وسينتهى به الأمر إلى الهلاك والقضاء النهائي بطرحه في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت في النهاية. 
بدأ الشيطان من جبل الاجتماع (حز28)، وسينتهي به الأمر إلى بحيرة النار؛ إلى أخفض نقطة، بل إلى مكان القضاء والدينونة المريعة.

فى سفر أستير نجد هذا الطريق بوضوح فى هامان. وإذا تصوَّرنا كل ما كان عليه هامان من عظمة، وتخيلنا أنه في النهاية سيموت معلقًا على صليب، سنقول إن هذا أمر مستحيل، ولكن هذا ما حدث فعلاً.

لقد توفرت لهامان إمكانيات كثيرة أهمها أنه كان له يد الملك، فكل ما يستطيع الملك أن يفعله يستطيع هامان أن يصنعه أيضًا، وكان له أُذن الملك، فكان الملك يستمع إلى مشورته بل وينفذها، حتى إنه أقنعه بإبادة اليهود، وفى الوقت ذاته دفع ليده عشرة ألاف من الفضة حتى يتمم هذا الأمر ووافقه أحشويروش على هذا. أخيرًا كان له خاتم الملك، لقد أعطاه الملك خاتمه ليختم أمر إهلاك اليهود، 
ولكن يا له من أمر عجيب فذاك الذى له يد المَلك وأذنه وخاتمه قد رفضه الملك وقام بصلبه على الصليب الذى كان قد أعدَّه هو بنفسه لمردخاى!

هذا هو طريق الإنسان الذى يصل ليكون كل شيء ثم يؤول به الأمر إلى لا شيء. ويا للعجب!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الاجتماع إلى اسم الرب






دخلت مقادس الله، وانتبهت إلى آخرتهم ( مز 73: 17 )

المقادس لها مكانها البارز في الكتاب الثالث من سفر المزامير (مز73 إلى 89).

 والجميل أن مزامير هذا القسم عددها17، كما أن الآية17 في أول مزامير هذا القسم تحدثنا عن المقادس. 
والرقم 17 في الكتاب المقدس هو رقم النعمة والشركة.

والمقادس مبدئيًا تأخذ فكرنا إلى هيكل الله، حيث كان يوجد التابوت (عرش الله)، وتوجد الشريعة داخل التابوت (كلمة الله)، ويوجد مذبح البخور (الصلاة)، وفي الخارج يوجد شعب الله (جماعة المؤمنين العبَّاد). وهكذا الآن، فإن الذهاب للاجتماع إلى اسم الرب يتضمن وجودنا في محضر الله، واستماعنا إلى كلمة الله، ورفع الصلاة لله، والتمتع بالتسبيح لله، والتقابل مع شعب الله.

 وما أشد حاجتنا إلى هذا كله!

كم لنا من البركات التي لا تُحصى عندما نوجد في ”اجتماعنا“، هذا المكان الذي قال عنه داود: «هوذا ما أحسن وما أجمل أن يسكن الإخوة معًا! ... لأنه هناك أمر الرب بالبركة، حياةٍ إلى الأبد» ( مز 133: 1 ، 3). 

فنحن في محضر الرب نستمع إلى تسبيح القديسين، وفي التسبيحة يمكن أن يكون حديث من روح الله إلى قلوبنا. أو قد نستمع إلى صلاة أحد القديسين، ويكون في صلاته هذه شفاء لجروحنا. حقًا ما أبرك الوجود في محضر الرب!

وما أشد خطورة تجاهل اجتماع المؤمنين معًا والرب حاضر في وسطهم!

بالإضافة إلى هذا، فأنا في محضر الرب أجد جماعة من السيَّاح السماويين. وهذا معناه أني لست وحدي، بل لي إخوة يشاركونني ظروفي نفسها (قارن 1تس2: 14؛ 1بط5: 9). وسأكتشف أن هذه الجماعة، مع أنه ليس لها نصيب في أفراح العالم ومُتعه الزائلة، إلا أن كل ينابيعهم في المسيح.

 إنهم أُناس عزّهم بالرب، طُرق بيته في قلوبهم، عابرين في وادي البكاء يُصيرونه ينبوعًا ( مز 84: 5 ، 6)، ومع أنهم يسيرون فوق سهول وجبال، لكنهم سائرون صوب أفراح الخلود، وأمامهم كل أثمار الوعود.

 ومع أنهم ما زالوا في رحلتهم المُضنية نحو السعادة الأبدية الكاملة، إلا أنهم فيها مغمورون في التعزيات السماوية!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2011)

*حادثة لها مغزى!






وضرب أهل بيتشمس لأنهم نظروا إلى تابوت الرب ... فناح الشعب لأن الرب ضرب الشعب ضربة عظيمة ( 1صم 6: 19 )
كم نندهش كثيرًا عندما نعرف أن عدد الذين ماتوا هنا لنظرهم داخل التابوت يكاد يكون ضعف عدد الذين ماتوا في الحرب مع الفلسطينيين، عندما أخذوا معهم التابوت دون أمر صريح من الرب ( 1صم 4: 10 ).

 صحيح أن كِلا الأمرين خطأ، وكِلا الأمرين تطلَّب استعلان قضاء الرب، لكن يظل الخطأ الأكبر والأصعب هو محاولة الإنسان فصل رحمة الله المتمثلة فيما قدَّمه من علاج كامل في الدم، عن أحكامه وبره كما هي مُعلنة في شريعته!!

إن الخطية التي من أجلها عاقب الله أهل بيتشمس بكل صرامة هي جُرأتهم في أن يكشفوا ما قد غطَّاه الله.
 فلكي يستطيعوا أن ينظروا ما بداخل التابوت، كان لا بد أن يزيحوا كرسي الرحمة من مكانه، وهم بذلك أظهروا لوحي الشهادة (الناموس)، وفصلوا الرحمة (كرسي الرحمة) عن القضاء (لوحي الشريعة)، 
وكانت النتيجة الحتمية لذلك هو موت المُذنب.

إن الكروبين الواقفين ووجهاهما لأسفل لم يكونا ينظران إلى القداسة التي تستوجب الحكم على المعتدي، لكنهما كانا يتفرسان فيما قد مجَّد الله. 
الله الذي تمجد في الذبيحة، فلقد كان هناك الدم الذي يفصل بين الشريعة والمُطالبين بتنفيذها.

فكم هو جدٌ خطير أن تُكشف الشريعة!! فأي شيء يحجب رعودها ( خر 19: 16 )؟! 

ومَنْ يستطيع أن يُوقف القضاء المُعلَن، والذي تنادي به؟ إن الشريعة تُعبِّر عن بر الله وتستوجب الموت واللعنة لكل متعدٍّ ( غل 3: 10 ).

إن الرجل الوحيد الذي كان يستطيع الوقوف أمام الله كمَن حفظ الشريعة هو الرب يسوع له كل المجد، فهو الذي أكمل الناموس، فلقد كان مميَّزًا عن كل نسل آدم الساقط، ولكنه بدلاً من أن يأتي إلى الأرض كمنفِّذ لقضاء الناموس، تحمَّل هو سيف القضاء في نفسه ( زك 13: 7 ).

 إن نفس القلب الذي حفظ الناموس، ولم يكسره ( مز 40: 8 )، هو الذي حمل القضاء المستوجب على الشعب بسبب تعديهم للناموس. 

إن عاصفة الغضب قد انقضَّت عليه، ومن ثمَّ فإن عدل الله لا يمكن أن يقترب من هؤلاء الذين قد التجأوا إليه كملجأ لهم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

*كل الأشياء تحلّ لي






 كل الاشياء تحلُّ لي، لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق. كل الأشياء تحل لي، لكن لا يتسلط عليَّ شيء ( 1كو 6: 12 )
 
«كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق». هذه الآية ورَدَت في 1كورنثوس6: 12 وتكررت مرة ثانية في الأصحاح10: 23، والتكرار دليل على أهميتها وارتباطها الوثيق بالحياة العملية.

 والعبارة «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي» رغم أنها تكررت أربع مرات في الآيتين، فإنها في كل مرة تُتبَع بكلمة «لكن» وهي توضح أن الرسول لم يكتب وصية كأنه يقول افعلوا ما يَحلو أو يروق لكم، ولكن كلامه ورَدَ في صيغة الرَّد على بعض الأشخاص الذين أساءوا فهم الحرية المسيحية.
 والرسول ردّ عليهم بكامل الآية التي نتأمل في معناها.

 أولاً: العبارة «تحلُّ لي» معناها أن هذا الأمر، أو هذا الشيء قانوني أو مشروع، وكلمة «لكن» تعني أنه يمكن أن لا يكون موافقًا، أي غير نافع أو غير مفيد. هناك مَن يعترض ويقول: طالما الأمر لا يضر، فلماذا لا أعمله؟

 يا عزيزي المُخلِص، الكتاب المقدس يعلِّمنا أن نعمل الذي يفيد بطريقة إيجابية. لتوضيح المعنى، نفترض أن أمامك فرصة لشراء سيارة، لو أردت أن تبيعها لن تخسر، وهناك فرصة أخرى لشراء سيارة مختلفة، وبنفس ثمن الأولى، أفضل من حيث الجودة وعند بيعها سوف تربح، يا تُرى أي نوع تفكِّر في شرائه؟

 ثانيًا: «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي لكن لا يتسلَّط عليَّ شيء»، أي حتى الأشياء المشروعة يجب أن لا تتسلط عليَّ، وفي هذه العبارة رسالة لمَن يحاول أن يبرر التدخين أو المُسكرات أو أي نوع من أنواع الإدمان، قائلاً إنه لم يَرِد في الكتاب المقدس ما يفيد عدم مشروعيتها، ومعروف للجميع أن كل ما يدمن عليه الإنسان فهو عبد له.

 ثالثًا: «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبني»، أي ليس كل الأشياء تؤدي إلى بنيان الشخص وتقدمه روحيًا. الخاطئ تقوده لطلب الخلاص، والمؤمن لمزيد من التقوى وحياة التكريس، وكل ما يعطل أو يعوق هذا التوجه لا يبني. وعبَّر الرسول بولس عن هذه الفكرة إيجابيًا فقال:
 «فإذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئًا فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله»، وأيضًا عبَّر عنها سلبيًا وقال:
 «لذلك إن كان طعام يُعثر أخي فلن آكل لحمًا إلى الأبد، لئلا أُعثر أخي»، وبذلك يا عزيزي يتضح أن عبارة «كل الأشياء تحلُّ لي» ليست عبارة مُطلقة.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الإيمان والرجاء






لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخًا، لأن الذي وعد هو أمين ( عب 10: 23 )

قبل مجيء الرب الأول، كان المؤمنون يتطلعون إلى الأمام بالإيمان والرجاء إلى الخيرات العتيدة الآتية: فإذ آمنوا بالوعد كانوا يتوقعون بالرجاء مجد مُلك المسيا.

 وفي حالتنا لا تزال هذه الوحدة بين الإيمان والرجاء كما كانت قديمًا وإن كانت تبدو وفي صورة مزدوجة؛ فالإيمان يستند على الماضي أي على عمل المسيح الكامل، بينما الرجاء يتطلع إلى المستقبل أي إلى رجوع مخلِّصنا.
 وعلى قدر ما نتحقق من يسوع كالرب الحي، على قدر ما نتطلع إلى الأمام منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيئه وخارجين للقائه.

فإن كنا نؤمن أنه جاء، فإننا نرجو أيضًا أنه سيجيء. وإن كنا نعرف نعمة الله المخلِّصة التي ظهرت، فإننا أيضًا نتطلع بالرجاء الواثق إلى مجيء إلهنا ومخلِّصنا العظيم. وهكذا نجد أن ”الرجاء“ يتناول علاقة المسيح بالمؤمن من شتى نواحيها، حتى إن بولس عندما قال مرة: «أنا واقفٌ أحاكم على رجاء الوعد الذي صار من الله لآبائنا» ( أع 26: 6 )، إنما كان يتكلم من أعماق قلبه. 

فالإيمان الذي بلا رجاء هو إيمان ميت. لا يرى المسيح حيًا، ولا يشتاق أن يرى المسيح راجعًا، ولم يعرف المسيح في يوم من الأيام مصلوبًا.

أما نحن المؤمنين فقد وُلدنا ثانيةً لرجاءٍ حيّ، وقد خلصنا بالرجاء والآن ننتظر التبني فداء أجسادنا. 
فإن كان رجاؤنا في المسيح قاصرًا على هذه الحياة فقط، وإن كان أُفقنا الذي نرنو إليه بأبصارنا محدودًا بهذه الأرض، وإن كنا لا نتطلع إلى الأمام إلى ظهور إلهنا ومخلِّصنا العظيم، فنحن والحق يُقال أشقى جميع الناس وأتعسهم حالاً.

وإقرار رجائنا شيء عملي وفاحص للغاية. فنحن بالرجاء نقرّ ونعترف أننا غرباء ونُزلاء على الأرض، وأننا نطلب أمورًا سماوية، ونعمل تاعبين في انتظار مكافآت سماوية، مدَّخرين لأنفسنا كنوزًا سماوية. 

كما أن رجاءنا يحتم علينا أن نترك خطايا العالم ومسراته وأمجاده، وأن نطهِّر ذواتنا كما أن المسيح طاهر.

 وإن كنا نقرّ الرجاء، تحتم علينا أيضًا أن نبتهج حتى ولو كنا في ضيق، وأن ننظر إلى آلام وتجارب الحياة الحاضرة كأشياء لا تستحق المقارنة بالمجد العتيد، وحينئذٍ يكون الرجاء، وهو مستند على الإيمان، مُعززًا ومعضدًا للإيمان، ومالئًا إيانا بالشجاعة والصبر في طريق سيرنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

*دعوة النعمة المجانية






إنسان صنعَ عشاءً عظيمًا ودعا كثيرين، وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوِّين: تعالوا لأن كل شيءٍ قد أُعد. ( لو 14: 16 ، 17)
لما قال أحد المتكئين في بيت فريسي: «طوبى لمَن يأكل خبزًا في ملكوت الله» ( لو 14: 15 )، أجابه الرب إن العشاء مُعدّ، وأن النعمة قد جهزت كل شيء، وإن الدعوة مُقدمة إليه مجانًا ليأتي ويأكل من الخبز السماوي (ع16، 17).
 سبق أن أُرسلت الدعوة للمدعوين، أما الآن فإنه يطلب إليهم الحضور لأن وقت العشاء قد أتى وكل شيء قد أُعدَّ، ولكن يا للأسف فقد «ابتدأ الجميع برأيٍ واحد يستعفون» (ع18).

 لم يَقُل واحد منهم في صراحة ”أنا لا أذهب“، ولكنهم امتلأوا بالأعذار والحجج، وعلى هذه الكيفية عينها لا زال الكثيرون يقابلون دعوة النعمة المجانية، فهم لا يعلنون صراحةً استغناءهم عن المسيح وخلاصه، ولكنهم في الواقع يهملون المسيح والخلاص، بل يحتقرون النعمة لأجل منفعة عالمية أو شهوة جسدية أو ظل باطل ( لو 14: 18 - 20).

ولنلاحظ أنه لم يوجد أحد غير مدعو للعشاء بسبب خطاياه، لأن الله لم يحسب للناس خطاياهم ( 2كو 5: 19 )، بل دعاهم بالنعمة الغنية التي أعدت غفرانًا كاملاً لأشر الخطاة. 

أما الضيف الذي لم يُقبَل في الوليمة المذكورة في متى22: 1- 14 فلم يُرفض بسبب خطاياه، بل بسبب رفضه واحتقاره ثياب العرس، أو بعبارة أخرى لرفضه نعمة الله المجانية في المسيح يسوع.

 فالملك لم يتكلم مع ذلك الرجل عن خطاياه، بل عن هذا الأمر الواحد وهو الإتيان إلى هناك بدون ثياب العرس. ثم إن رفضه لنعمة الله التي فيها وحدها الكفاية لسد أعوازه، قد أبقى خطاياه عليه حتى تُحدر به إلى الظلمة الخارجية.

المسيح وحده هو خلاص الخاطئ، وفيه وحده سد جميع حاجاته «الله أعطانا حياةً أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه» ( 1يو 5: 11 ). 

فمن الواضح إذًا أن مَن يقبل الابن له حياة أبدية، ومَن يرفضه لن يرى حياة، لأن الحياة هي في الابن. فالمسألة الوحيدة هي: هل قبلت الابن كحياتك الأبدية؟ إن كنت قد قبلته فلك الكل؛ الحياة والبر والغفران والسلام والقبول.

فيا أيها الخاطئ الذي بلا مسيح ولا نعمة تعال، فإن إلهك يناديك، والمخلِّص يدعوك، والروح القدس يحثك قائلاً:

 «كل شيءٍ قد أُعد».

فالبيت واللباس والترحاب والوليمة الملوكية، الكل ينتظرك، فلماذا لا تأتي؟

 لماذا لا تأتي الآن؟ 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2011)

*بولس والسعي نحو الهدف






ليس أني قد نلت أو صرت كاملاً، ولكني أسعى لعلي أدرك الذي لأجله أدركني أيضًا المسيح يسوع ( في 3: 12 )

لا يعتبر الرسول نفسه أنه قد صار كاملاً. ومفهوم الكمال هنا يتعلق بموضوع التشبُّه بالمسيح. 
فلم تخطر على بال الرسول أية فكرة مَفادَها أنه من الممكن بلوغ حالة من اللا خطية، أو الوصول إلى وضع في هذه الحياة حيث لا يعود من المستطاع إحراز أي تقدم إضافي بعد. لقد أدرك أن ”الاكتفاء هو مقبرة التقدم“.

لذا كان يسعى في سبيل تتميم القصد الذي من أجله خلَّصه الرب يسوع. فالرب يسوع كان قد أدرك الرسول وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق، وكان القصد من هذا اللقاء الخطير أن يصبح بولس، منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدًا، قديسًا ومثالاً، يُظهر الله من خلاله ما باستطاعة المسيح القيام به في حياة الإنسان. لم يكن بعد قد أصبح مُشابهًا للمسيح بشكلٍ كامل. كانت هذه العملية ما تزال مستمرة في حياته؛ كما أن بولس كان حريصًا جدًا على أن يستمر في حياته عمل نعمة الله هذا، وأن يتعمَّق أيضًا ويتوطَّد.

وهذا الرجل الذي كان قد تعلَّم أن يكون مكتفيًا بما لديه من أشياء مادية ( في 4: 11 )، لم يكن البتة ليقنع بأية إنجازات روحية حققها. فهو لم يحسب نفسه أنه ”وصل“ كما نقول في أيامنا الحاضرة. لكنه ماذا فعل بعد هذا؟
 «ولكني أفعل شيئًا واحدًا» ..

 كان رجلاً صاحب مقصد واحد.
 كان له هدف واحد وطموح واحد .. «إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء» وهي عبارة لا تشير إلى خطاياه وإلى سقطاته فحسب، بل أيضًا إلى امتيازاته الطبيعية، وإنجازاته، ونجاحاته التي كان قد وصفها في مَطلع هذا الأصحاح ( في 3: 4 - 6)، بل إلى انتصاراته الروحية أيضًا .. «وأمتَد إلى ما هو قدام»، أي امتيازات الحياة المسيحية ومسؤولياتها من جهة العبادة والخدمة والنمو الشخصي للخُلق المسيحي.

وكان بولس يرى نفسه كأنه عدَّاء في سباق، ويبذل قصارى جهده في سعيه نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العُليا في المسيح يسوع (ع14). 

إن الغرض هو خط الوصول في نهاية حلبة السباق؛ أما الجعالة، فهي المكافأة التي تُعطى للفائز. 
وهنا الغرض قد يشير إلى نهاية سباق الحياة، وربما، بأكثر تحديد إلى كرسي المسيح حيث يقدِّم
 المؤمنون حسابًا عن أنفسهم. كما أن الجعالة ستكون إكليل البر الذي يذكر بولس بشأنه في مكان آخر أنه سيكون من نصيب الذين يكملون الشوط ( 2تي 4: 8 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

*النعمة





ونعمـة فـوق نعمـة ( يو 1: 16 )

ظن الكثيرون وربما أنا وأنت، أن النعمة تتساهل مع الشر، وإذ إن الخلاص بالنعمة فلا حاجة للدموع المقدسة. ولكن دعني أؤكد أن كلمة الله تُعلن: 
إما التوبة وإما الهلاك.

 والنعمة المُخلِّصة هي بذاتها المعلِّمة إيَّانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية ( تي 2: 12 ).
 يقينًا هناك خطايا وشهوات دفينة وعبوديات ربما تأخذ عشرات السنوات للحرية، وذلك ربما لضعف الإرادة والإدمان الطويل، ولكن تظل النعمة المخلِّصة هي النعمة المعلِّمة.

 وإن لم تتعلم شيئًا على الإطلاق من النعمة لعشرات السنوات فأتوسل إليك لتتوقف للحيظة وتراجع حساباتك هل خلصت أم لا؟ وهيا بنا لنرى ما هي النعمة.

* النعمة هي نشاط المحبة في مشهد الخطية: الأمر الواضح في نظرة النعمة لبطرس يوم إنكاره. 
فالنعمة هي محبة الله ظاهرة في مشهد خراب الإنسان ومنتصرة على الشر الكائن فيه. ليست بمحاربة الشر والقضاء عليه، بل بالارتفاع فوقه والتعمق تحته والإحاطة به من كل الجوانب.

* النعمة ليست هي التساهل مع الشر وإلا لفقدت طبيعتها كالنعمة. فهي المحبة المنتصرة على الشر وليست المتساهلة معه. فإله كل نعمة الذي ذهب خصيصًا (دون سؤال من أحد) لمفلوج بيت حسدا (يو5) ليشفيه إذ أحس بتهاونه بالنعمة الشافية، فهو لم يهتم حتى أن يعلم مَنْ شفاه ( يو 5: 13 )!! فإذا به تبارك اسمه يحذره في المقابلة الثانية: قد برئت فلا تخطئ أيضًا لئلا يكون لك أشرّ ( يو 5: 14 ).
 فالنعمة لا تتساهل مع الشر.

* إنها غلبة الشر بالخير وليس بالقضاء: انظر المرأة الزانية (يو8) أمامه، وكيف غلب ـ تبارك اسمه ـ شرها بخيره. كيف أخرجها من ورطتها الرهيبة!! ولكنه لم يترك شرها بلا علاج، بل غلبه بالخير. أمَا دانكِ أحد؟ .. ولا أنا أدينك. اذهبي ولا تُخطئي أيضًا ( يو 8: 11 )؛ مُعطيًا إياها قوة لعدم الخطية.

* والنعمة تُعطى لنا على طول طريق الإيمان:
 نعمة فوق نعمة وليس نعمة بعد نعمة.
 فالنعمة لا تنتظر حتى ينفذ ما لدينا من نعمة لتعطينا قسطًا آخر، ولكنها تعطينا قسطًا (كوم من النعمة) يلو الآخر حتى تصبح حياتنا أكوامًا من النعمة «انموا في النعمة».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2011)

*اجتماع الصلاة





**وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز، والصلوات ( أع 2: 42 )*
*
تأمل في احد اجتماعات الصلاة. إنك لو استطعت أن ترى صلوات المؤمنين لرأيت بخورًا عَبِقًا صاعدًا إلى محضر الله. 

لا يهم مكان الاجتماع في سِعَته وجماله أو ضيقه وبساطته، إذ أنه طالما كانت القلوب مملوءة بالمسيح، فإن عظمة الأرض بأكملها لا تستطيع أن تقدم شيئًا أثمن من الصلاة.

 إن تلك النفوس المنسكبة في الصلاة، وكلمات الإيمان الصادرة إلى الله، والتدريبات التي يُجريها الروح القدس في القلوب، هذه كلها ولو أنها غير منظورة، إلا أنها هامة وعميقة الأثر، وهي مُحمّلة بنتائج ستتضح لنا في الأبدية.
هذه هي الصلاة الحقيقية. 

إن الذين يغيبون عن اجتماع الصلاة يفقدون امتيازهم في أن يكوِّنوا جزءًا من ممارسات هذا الاجتماع ونشاطه.*

*ربما لا تتوفر لدى البعض فكرة صحيحة عن قيمة اجتماع الصلاة، ويعتبرونه كأنه اجتماع ثانوي، بل إن هناك الكثيرين، ممن تدينهم ضمائرهم، إذا غابوا عن اجتماع كسر الخبز، ولكنهم ينظرون إلى اجتماع الصلاة كأنه أمر اختياري. إنهم لم يلاحظوا أن وعد الرب في وجوده مع الاثنين أو الثلاثة إنما هو مرتبط بصفة خاصة بالصلاة:
 «وأقول لكم أيضًا: إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه، فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السماوات، لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» ( مت 18: 19 ، 20).*

*فالرب إذًا في وسط اجتماع الصلاة.

 يا لها من حقيقة هامة!

 ربما لم يفكر البعض في اجتماع الصلاة بهذا الاعتبار. ويظن الكثيرون أن هذا الاجتماع هو فقط للتعزية الروحية، أو لتقوية أنفسنا، ولذلك فهم لا يفكرون في أمر حضورهم في هذا الاجتماع أو غيابهم عنه، ولكن الحقيقة هي أن الرب هناك.*

*واجتماع الصلاة يُعتبر من الاجتماعات التي تحتل المكان الأول، فهو الثاني بعد مائدة الرب. والوحي يسجل ما كانت تتميز به الكنيسة الأولى: «وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز، والصلوات» (أ‘2: 42).*

*هل يُسرّ المؤمن أن يغيب عندما يحضر الرب؟
 أَ لسنا بهذا نخطئ إذ لا نفكر كما ينبغي في قيمة اجتماع الصلاة في نظر الله؟*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

*عيناه جالستان في وقبيهما






**عيناه كالحمام ... جالستان في وقبيهما ( نش 5: 12 )
وصفت العروس عيني الحبيب بأنهما «جالستان في وقبيهما» (أي مستقرتان في مكانهما»، وتعني أن نظرته لخاصته ثابتة وليس فيها تغيير، فخاصته هم عطية الآب له، ولا يمكن أن يتغير قلبه من نحوهم أو تتحول نظرات محبته عنهم. إنهم في يده، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يخطفهم منه، وأخيرًا سيكونون معه في المجد حيث هو. وإذا تأملنا مليًا في علاقة الرب بخاصته كما هي مُبيَّنة في إنجيل يوحنا13 إلى 17 نفهم جيدًا مغزى قول العروس عن عيني حبيبها إنهما «جالستان في وقبيهما».

ولقد كانت عينا الإنسان الكامل الرب يسوع المسيح، طوال أيام حياته على الأرض، جالستين ومستقرتين في وقبيهما، فلم تؤثر عليهما مباهج هذا العالم ومغرياته، كما لم تزعجها الآلام التي كانت أمامه.
 فقد أخذه إبليس فوق جبلٍ عالٍ جدًا وآراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها، وقال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي، فانتهره الرب، وقال له: «اذهب يا شيطان! لأنه مكتوب: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد». 

حقًا ما أبعد الفرق بين الرب يسوع الإنسان الثاني وبين الإنسان الأول! 
فإن حواء إذ رأت (بعينيها) أن الشجرة جيدةٌ للأكل، وأنها بهجةٌ للعيون، وأن الشجرة شهيةٌ للنظر، أخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضًا معها فأكل. كما أن سليمان، أحكم إنسان في يومه، لم تكن له العينان المستقرتان، فقد قال بحق عن نفسه: «مهما اشتهته عيناي لم أُمسِكهُ عنهما» ( جا 2: 10 ).

وكما أن الرب ـ له المجد ـ لم تبهر عينيه مباهج وأمجاد هذا العالم، فإن أحزان جثسيماني وآلام الجلجثة لم تجعله يرتد إلى الوراء «السيد الرب فتح لي أُذنًا وأنا لم أُعاند. إلى الوراء لم أرتد. بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدَّيَّ للناتفين. وجهي لم أستُر عن العار والبصق ... لذلك جعلت وجهي كالصوَّان وعرفت أني لا أَخزى» ( إش 50: 5 - 7). فقد كانت عيناه جالستين ومستقرتين في وقبيهما فلم ترهبه الآلام التي كانت أمامه «وحين تمت الأيام لارتفاعه (فوق الصليب) ثبَّت وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشليم» ( لو 9: 51 ).

 ما أعظمه مثالاً لنا نحن الذين قبلناه مخلصًا وربًا ومثالاً كاملاً لنا «لتنظر عيناك إلى قدامك، وأجفانك إلى أمامك مستقيمًا» ( أم 4: 25 )، وليحفظنا الرب من «شهوة العيون».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

*حكمة الصمت





**لو قلت أُحدِّث هكذا، لغدرت بجيل بنيك ( مز 73: 15 )*
*
واحدة من أخطر نتائج الكلام أنه يمكننا بألسنتنا أن نُعثر الآخرين. والعثرات بمعناها البسيط هي أن تضع أمورًا تعطل الناس عن مواصلة السير، أو تسبب لهم السقوط. 

ولقد تحدَّث المسيح مع تلاميذه عن العثرات بعبارات قوية جدًا، عندما قال لهم: «مَن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي، فخيرٌ له أن يُعلَّق في عُنقه حجر الرحى، ويُغرق في لُجة البحر» ( مت 18: 6 ).*

*لذلك فما أجمل تصرف آساف في مزمور73: 13- 15. فهو في أثناء شروده وحيرته أمسك تمامًا عن الكلام.
 فلقد ختم كلمات الحيرة بعبارة خطيرة: «حقًا قد زكَّيت قلبي باطلاً، وغسلت بالنقاوة يدي. 
وكنت مُصابًا اليوم كله، وتأدبت كل صباح». ولكن بعدها مباشرة قال: «لو قلت أُحدِّث هكذا، لغدرت بجيل بنيك» (ع15).*

*وكم هو جميل أن نرى مؤمنًا خارج المقادس، ومع ذلك فإن له المشاعر المقدسة، إذ لا يريد أن يُعثر أحد إخوته الصغار المؤمنين بالرب! 

وهي علامة صحية تدل على وجود خوف الله في القلب، حتى عندما لا يكون المؤمن في وضعه الصحيح.

 فآساف لم يشارك الآخرين بالشكوك التي راودته في لحظات ضعف إيمانه، وكأنه تذكَّر الحكمة القديمة التي قالها واحد: ”خبِّرني بما أنت متأكد منه، ودَع شكوكك لنفسك، فأنا عندي من الشكوك ما يكفيني“.*

*لم يُرِد آساف أن يُعثر البسطاء في الإيمان بتلك النتائج المُريعة التي وصل إليها من خلال أفكاره مع نفسه. وهو هنا يتكلم كإسرائيلي حقًا لا غش فيه، وهو إن كان قد فَقَد القدرة على النظرة الصحيحة، لكن الشيء الجميل أنه لم يفقد الضمير الصالح.*

*وما أكثر تحذيرات الكتاب المقدس، ولا سيما في العهد الجديد من مسألة عثرة البسطاء والضعفاء، فمثلاً يقول الرسول بولس: «لا تُهلك بطعامك ذلك الذي مات المسيح لأجله» ( رو 14: 15 )، ثم يقول: 
«فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء، ولا نُرضي أنفسنا» ( رو 15: 1 ). 

ولكن قبل أن ينطق الرب بكلماته الخطيرة عن الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة ( مت 18: 6 ، 7)، وقبل أن يسجِّل الوحي الكريم كلمات الرسول بولس القاطعة ( رو 15: 1 - 3)، كان هذا الأمر مكتوبًا على أفئدة الأتقياء.

 وإن كان بولس قال إنه سيستغني عن أكل اللحم لئلا يُعثر المؤمنين، فإن آساف قرر أن يمسك عن الكلام لئلا يغدر بهم.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2011)

*مغارة حقل المكفيلة




دفن إبراهيم سارة امرأته في مغارة حقل المكفيلة ( تك 23: 19 )
معنى الاسم «المكفيلة» يعبِّر عن حقيقة القيامة، ويعني ”رجوع“ أو ”عودة“ أو ”ذات البابين“.
 وبالرجوع إلى المرة الأولى التي وردَ فيها الكلام عن «المكفيلة» (تك23)، يمكننا أن نخرج بدروس وحقائق نافعة:

1ـ «وماتت سارة في قرية أربع» (ع2). 
و«أربع» إشارة للعالم باتجاهاته الأربعة، وقد سادَ عليه الموت بدخول الخطية «بإنسانٍ واحدٍ دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس» ( رو 5: 12 ). 
وقد تغيَّر اسمها إلى «حبرون» أي ”الشركة“. فالمؤمنون سائرون في العالم بأقدامهم، لكنهم في السماء بقلوبهم، إذ صار لهم شركة مع الله، وأصبحت سيرتهم في السماوات ( في 3: 20 ).

2ـ أمام مشهد الموت يتيقن المؤمن أنه غريب ونزيل، وهذا ما أقرّه إبراهيم أمام بني حث «أنا غريب ونزيل عندكم» (ع4). 
وهذا الشعور يجعل المؤمن يتوق للوطن السماوي «فنثق ونُسرُّ بالأولى أن نتغرَّب عن الجسد ونستوطن عند الرب» ( 2كو 5: 8 ).

3 ـ تكلَّم إبراهيم إلى بني حث بخصوص «مغارة حقل المكفيلة» ليدفن ميته (ع4، 9).
و«حث» تعني ”رعب“ أو ”رهبة“ إشارة إلى الموت «آخر عدو يُبطل» ( 1كو 15: 26 )، الذي هو «ملك الأهوال» ( أي 18: 14 )، وإلى «أهوال الموت» ( مز 55: 4 ).

4 ـ اسم صاحب المغارة «عفرون بن صوحر»، «عفرون» معناه ”تراب“، وهذا ما قضى الرب به على الإنسان بعد السقوط «لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود» ( تك 3: 19 ). و«صوحر» معناه ”لامع“، صورة لِما سيحدث للجسد «وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي (الجاف)، سنلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي (اللامع)» ( 1كو 15: 49 ).

5 ـ اسم المغارة «المكفيلة» يعني ”رجوع“ أو ”عودة“، وقد قال الرب: «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة» ( يو 5: 28 ، 29).

6 ـ كانت المغارة في طرف الحقل (ع9)، والحقل يُستخدم للزرع، حيث تُدفن الحبوب وإذا بها تنبت زرعًا وتأتي بثمرٍ كثير «هكذا أيضًا قيامة الأموات: 
يُزرع في فساد ويُقام في عدم فساد. يُزرع في هوان ويُقام في مجد. يُزرع في ضعف ويُقام في قوة» ( 1كو 15: 42 - 44).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2011)

*السماء والغمر بين الدينونة والبركة






.. في ذلك اليوم، انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم، وانفتحت طاقات السماء ( تك 7: 11 )

في مشهدين مختلفين في سفر التكوين جاء ذكر السماء والغمر؛ المشهد الأول هو مشهد دينونة وغضب، أما المشهد الثاني فهو مشهد بركة ورضى.

المشهد الأول في تكوين7: 11 حيث جاء الطوفان على الأرض التي امتلأت من شر الإنسان، فأهلك الرب بالمياه كل نفس حية ولم يخلص سوى نوح وبيته. 

ونرى في طاقات السماء التي انفتحت صورة لدينونة السماء؛ غضبة العدل الإلهي الرهيب التي انصبت فوق رأس ربنا المعبود يسوع وهو مُعلَّق على الصليب.
بينما نرى في ينابيع الغمر العظيم التي انفجرت صورة لمدى كراهية وبُغضة سكان الأرض للمسيح، سواء في محاكماته المتتالية، أو في الثلاث ساعات الأولى للمسيح فوق الصليب.

أما المشهد الثاني فنرى فيه السماء والغمر مرتبطان ببركة يعقوب ليوسف ابنه «من إله أبيك الذي يُعينك، ومن القادر على كل شيء الذي يُباركك، تأتي بركات السماء من فوق، وبركات الغمر الرابض تحت» ( تك 49: 25 )، فبركات السماء من فوق تُكلمنا عن البركات الروحية التي صارت لنا عن طريق ارتباطنا بالمسيح يسوع، وبركات الغمر الرابض تحت تتكلم عن الخيرات الزمنية التي ننعم بها من مطلق صلاح الله وجوده منقطع النظير.

إذًا إن وضعنا الصورتين جنبًا إلى جنب (تكوين 7: 11 مع 49: 25)
 نستخلص درسًا ثمينًا: 

فأولاً السماء والغمر ارتبطا بالدينونة، ثم بعد ذلك ارتبطا بالبركة. الدينونة أولاً ثم البركات. وكان لا بد أن يأخذ المسيح مكاننا كنائب وبديل عنا فوق الصليب، مُحتملاً من ناحية قسوة الدينونة الرهيبة وهول غضب الله، ومن ناحية أخرى شر وتطاول الإنسان.
 ومن ثم أصبح من حق كل مَن يؤمن بالمسيح إيمانًا قلبيًا أن يتمتع بالبركات «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح» ( أف 1: 3 ) «الذي لم يُشفق على ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يَهَبنا أيضًا معه كل شيء؟» ( رو 8: 32 ).

إذًا الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي كان يومًا هدفًا لكراهية الأرض ولغضب السماء، هو نفسه المصدر الوحيد لكل البركات، فالغبطة والسعادة نصيب مَن يرتبط به، والبؤس والشقاء لمَن يرفضه ويزدري به.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2011)

*حنَّة وتسبيحها





وكانت نبية، حنة بنت فنوئيل .. في تلك الساعة وقفت تُسبح الرب، وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فِداءً في أورشليم ( لو 2: 36 - 38)

«حنة» اسمها يعني ”نعمة“ وهي جزء من البقية الأمينة التي كانت تنتظر مجيء المسيا وأدركت أن إتمام المواعيد هو على مبدأ النعمة، وليس على مبدأ الاستحقاق. 

وكانت متقدمة في السن، وأرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة، ومن ضمن خمس أرامل ذكرهن لوقا في إنجيله، وهن علاوة على حنة (لو2)، أرملة صرفة صيدا (لو4)، أرملة نايين (لو7)، الأرملة التي لها خِصم في المدينة، التي ذُكرت في مَثَل قاضي الظلم (لو18)، ثم الأرملة المسكينة التي ألقت فلسين في الخزانة (لو21).

لقد كرست حنة نفسها لخدمة الرب، فكانت «لا تفارق الهيكل، عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهارًا»، وكانت منتظرة إتمام الوعد بمجيء المسيا. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد «وقفت تسبح الرب، وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم»، أي أنها نشرت الأخبار السارة بمجيء المسيا بين شعبه.

وتوصف حنة أنها «نبية» مثل النبيات الأخريات اللواتي ذكرهن الكتاب: مريم أخت هارون ( خر 15: 20 )، ودبورة ( قض 4: 4 )، وخَلدة ( 2مل 22: 14 )، وامرأة إشعياء ( إش 8: 3 )، وبنات فيلبس المبشر ( أع 21: 8 ).

وكانت حنة من سبط أشير الذي يعني ”سعيد“ أو ”مبارك“، ويُقال عن هذا السبط «أشير، خبزه سمين وهو يعطي لذَّات ملوك» ( تك 49: 20 )، وقد قدمت لذَّات لملك إسرائيل الرب يسوع المسيح، فنقرا أنها «في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب، وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم».

وإن كنا نرى في سمعان وهو يحمل الصبي يسوع على ذراعيه، صورة للمؤمن وهو يمسك بكل البركات والمواعيد العظمى والثمينة، فإننا نرى في حنَّة الشهادة بقوة الروح القدس للذين ينتظرون الفداء وللذين امتلكوه.

من المرجح أن سمعان البار كان من سبط يهوذا الذي يعني اسمه ”حمد“ أو ”تسبيح“، وأما زكريا الكاهن فقد كان من سبط لاوي الذي يُقال عنه «يضعون بخورًا في أنفك ومُحرقات على مذبحك» ( تث 33: 10 )، وأما حنة فقد كانت من سبط أشير الذي يُقال عنه «أشير، خبزه سمين وهو يعطي لذَّات ملوك» ( تك 49: 20 )، وها هم يقدمون التسبيح ويقدمون الخبز السمين لملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2011)

*الابتهاج





.. فتبتهجون بفرحٍ لا يُنطق به ومجيد ( 1بط 1: 8 )
الابتهاج اختبار شخصي. فنحن قد نفرح مع الفرحين لكننا لا نفرح نيابة عنهم. 

وقديمًا قال صاحب الأمثال: «القلب يعرف مرارة نفسه، وبفرحه لا يشاركه غريب» ( أم 14: 10 ). 
ونحن لا يقدر أحد أن ينزع منا الفرح الذي يمنحه لنا المسيح. ومن الخير أن نذكر أنه من الممكن ـ ونحن نجتاز عالمًا من الضيق كالذي نعيش فيه ـ 

أن يتحول حزننا إلى فرح بواسطة الكيمياء الإلهية. فبإشارة من الرب يسوع الذي لا يعرفه العالم تصبح دموع آلامنا خمرًا جيدة تُفرح قلوبنا.

إن ثمر وجود الروح داخلنا: 
فرح. ونتعلَّم من هذا أن الروح القدس بنشاطه الصامت في قلوبنا يولِّد فيها إحساسًا غامرًا بالفرح الصحيح الذي لا يستمد مقوماته من أسباب عالمية أو طبيعية. وشكرًا لله فإن هذه العطية ممنوحة لنا في كيل فائض.
 ولذلك فإن كؤوسنا ريَّا بواسطة الروح القدس. ومن هنا قيل عن التلاميذ في بكور تاريخ الكنيسة إنهم امتلأوا من الفرح والروح القدس ( أع 13: 52 ).

إن المسيح المرتفع ممسوح الآن بزيت الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائه ( عب 1: 9 ). 
لقد صُلب مرة، لكن الله، بالقيامة والصعود، عرَّفه سبيل الحياة، وملأه سرورًا مع وجهه ( مز 16: 11 مز 23: 5 ). ومن هنا فإن ثمر الروح القدس الذي انسكب يوم الخمسين هو فرح. وهذا الفرح هو سماوي طبيعةً ونشأة. وعمل الروح القدس فينا هو أن يملأ القلب بفرح الرب. ومن حقنا أن نخصص لأنفسنا لغة المرنم: «مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا» (مز23: 5).

فهل هذه الوفرة من الفرح اختبارنا جميعًا؟ وإلا، فما السبب؟ هل أعمال الجسد تعطل فينا ثمر الروح؟
 هوذا الرسول يصلي من أجل القديسين في رومية أن «يملأهم إله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان، ليزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس» ( رو 15: 13 ) وقال الرب يسوع: «كلمتكم بهذا لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم، ويكمل فرحكم» ( يو 15: 11 ).

إن المسيح نفسه هو مصدر هذا الفرح، والروح يهدينا إليه فنبتهج بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد، فإن الرب يمنحنا من فرحه.  وعطيته الموعودة يصفها بفمه الكريم «يثبت فرحي فيكم» ( يو 15: 11 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

*الصلاة والاتكال






"أقول للرب ملجأي وحصني، إلهي فأتكل عليه"
(مز 91: 2 )

إن الصلاة هي التعبير عن الاتكال، والاتكال هو الوضع الصحيح للمخلوق نحو خالقه. 
فالله وحده هو الذي يكفى ذاته، أما كل مخلوق، سواء أدرك ذلك أو لم يدرك، فهو بالفعل معتمد على سواه. والصلاة في مفهومها الأساسي هي التعبير عن هذا الاتكال. أن ندرك ذلك يعنى أننا نعيش الحق، أما أن ننكره، أي نعيش بالحياة بدون صلاة، فهذا يعنى السلوك في الظلمة. 

إن الإنسان إذا عصى الله، فقد شعوره بالاعتماد على خالقه. لقد حلّ الرُبط، وتحلل من الارتباط الأدبي بمركز الكون المبارك. وإذ ضلّ في سُبل الظلام والخطية، ظن أن أفضل وأعظم شئ هو أن يصبح مستقلاً. هذا هو ذات مبدأ حياته، وهو مبدأ مزيف، فهو "يصنع .. كذباً" (رؤ 21: 27 ) .

لذلك كانت لمحة جديدة في حياة شاول الطرسوسى، لفت الرب نظر حنانيا إليها حين أرسله إلى شاول، إذ قال له "قم واذهب .. واطلب .. رجلاً طرسوسياً اسمه شاول لأنه هوذا يصلى" (أع 9: 11 ) .
 فهذا شئ جدير بالملاحظة. فبالأمس كان ينفث تهدداً وقتلاً، أما الآن فهو على ركبتيه. إن إنساناً في مثل هذه الحالة يكون قد عاد إلى مكانه الصحيح، واتضع كمخلوق أمام خالقه، وتصالح معه.

لذلك فإن الصلاة هي واحدة من أول وأصدق غرائز الحياة الإلهية في الإنسان. ومن وجهة النظر هذه، يمكن أن يُقال أن أول تنفس حقيقي من النفس نحو الله، هو بداية الشركة التي لن تنقطع. عندها يكون قد بدأ نبع سيفيض ويفيض إلى الأبد كالمياه التي يعطيها المسيح للنفس والتي تصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية.

وليس المقصود أن هذه الشركة والعلاقة ستأخذ دائماً شكل الطلب، فهذه هي الصورة التي نأخذها من طبيعة المشهد المحيط بنا الآن في عالم الخطية والاحتياج.

لكن في المستقبل حيث المشهد مختلف، لن يكون التعبير عن الاحتياج هو الطلب، لأنه عندئذ سيحّل الاكتفاء محل الاحتياج، وكل إناء سيمتلئ، كما نرنم:

الرجــــاء سيتحـــول إلـــى واقـــع سعيـــــد

والإيمــان إلـــى عيــان،

والطلبات إلى تسبيح
*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

:new5::new5::new5: نشكر الله حين من جهة جميعكم ... مُتذكرين بلا انقطاع ...، صبر رجائكم، ربنا يسوع المسيح،
أمام الله وأبينا ( 1تس 1: 2 ، 3)


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2011)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> :new5::new5::new5: نشكر الله حين من جهة جميعكم ... مُتذكرين بلا انقطاع ...، صبر رجائكم، ربنا يسوع المسيح،
> أمام الله وأبينا ( 1تس 1: 2 ، 3)


ميرسى كتير للاية الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضكم ويباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2011)

*تدعو اسمَهُ يسوع







يا يوسف ابن داود ... مريم امرأتك ... ستَلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع، لأنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1: 20 ، 21)
«ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأةٍ، مولودًا تحت الناموس» ( غل 4: 4 ). 

هذا هو أساس عمل الفداء. يوجد، بلا نزاع، سجايا أخرى للطفل المقدس. وحيث أن إنجيل متى يقدم المسيح بصفة خاصة كالمسيا، وفاءً للوعد المقدم لأمة اليهود، فإنه يذكر نَسَبه في مولده في الزمان راجعًا به إلى إبراهيم وداود ( مت 1: 1 ).
 إن إنجيل متى لا يعلنه لنا فقط كمَن «جاء» من امرأة، و«جاء» تحت الناموس، ولكنه كنسل إبراهيم الموعود له أن تتبارك فيه جميع شعوب الأرض، كما يعلنه كابن داود، ومن ثمَّ وارث كرسيه ومُلكه. وهكذا في هذا الأصحاح (متى1) تمتزج وتُستعلَن أمجاد لاهوت وناسوت الرب المبارك.

 إن ما نعنيه بكلمة ”تمتزج“ هو أن سجايا شخص المسيح، كالله المتجسد، يُعلَن عنها لنا في اسمه وعمله. 
فمثلاً، إن نحن تمثلناه كذرية داود، فإننا نفطن في الحال أنه أيضًا أصل داود، أي أنه ابن داود وهو أيضًا رب داود.

هذا أمر يمكن رؤيته بوضوح عند تأمل معنى اسم «يسوع» الذي أُمر يوسف أن يدعوه به عند ولادته، والذي معناه ”يهوه خلاصي“ أو ”الله المخلِّص“.
 فإن كان الأمر هكذا، فما أروعك من موضوع للتأمل والسجود حين نتمثلك بعين الإيمان! طفلاً مولودًا في العالم من أبوين وضيعين حسب مقاييس البشر، ومُعلَنًا عنك من قِبَل السماء أنك يهوه المخلِّص! 
نعم، هو الله الذي أصغى قديمًا إلى أنين شعبه إسرائيل في مصر، ورأى مذلتهم وسمع صراخهم من أجل مسخِّريهم، وعَلِمَ أوجاعهم فنزل ليُصعدهم من تلك الأرض إلى أرض جيدة وواسعة تفيض لبنًا وعسلاً، والذي قال لموسى: 
«أنا الرب. وأنا ظهرت لإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب بأني الإله القادر على كل شيء.
 وأما باسمي يهوه فلم أُعرف عندهم» ( خر 6: 2 ، 3). 

لقد كان هو هو ذات الله، ذات ”شداي“؛ الله القدير، المعروف للآباء، الذي جاء إلى العالم كطفل. وإن يكن طفلاً، فليكن اسمه مباركًا إلى الأبد، فقد جاء كمخلِّص لشعبه.

 وهكذا نستطيع أن نقول إن الظلال التي حجبت الله عن شعبه قبلئذٍ قد انقشعت وولى الظلام الأدبار وظهر الله. حقًا لقد كان هذا هو فجر يوم النعمة المبارك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2011)

*تشجيع للمُعيي






من أجل ذلك، إذ لنا هذه الخدمة ـ كما رُحمنا ـ لا نفشل ... لذلك لا نفشل ( 2كو 4: 1 ، 16)

هناك أربعة مواقف مختلفة يمكن أن نختبر فيها الإعياء وارتخاء القلب وفقدان الشهية للإقدام على فعل شيء:

الموقف الأول في الصلاة. لقد قال الرب يسوع مثلاً به يوضح حقيقة «أنه ينبغي أن يُصلى كل حينٍ ولا يُملّ» ( لو 18: 1 ). 
فربما نُحبَط لأن طلباتنا في الصلاة تبدو وكأنها لم تُجَب. بالطبع يجب ألاّ نطلب رديًا ( يع 4: 3 )، ولا ما ليس حسب مشيئة الله ( 1يو 5: 14 )، بل وعلينا أن نتوقع أن مثل هذه الطلبات لا تُستجاب.

 لكن لقد طلبت الأرملة في المَثَل طلبًا شرعيًا، وبالرغم من ذلك بَدَا وكأنها فشلت مبدئيًا.

 وكم نشعر بخيبة الأمل عندما يبدو لنا أن صلواتنا لم تُستَجب!

ويلفت الرسول بولس انتباهنا إلى موقف آخر يمكن أن نختبر فيه الإعياء، هو الإعياء في عمل الإنجيل، لذلك يحرِّضنا مرتين في الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس ألاّ «نفشل» ( 2كو 4: 1 ، 16).

 إننا نندهش من كونه هو لم يفشل عندما نقرأ اختباراته! «مكتئبين في كل شيءٍ .. مُتحيرين .. مُضطهدين .. مطروحين .. حاملين في الجسد كل حين إماتة الرب يسوع .. نُسلَّم دائمًا للموت من أجل يسوع» ( 2كو 4: 8 - 11)، وكلها أمور بالطبع تثبِّط عزيمة أكثر الخدام جسارة.

والموقف الثالث له ارتباط بهذا أيضًا. ففي أفسس3: 13 كتب الرسول بولس عن «شدائده» وعبَّر عن رغبته في ألاّ «يكلِّوا» فيها. إن خدمة الرب تعرِّض الخادم إلى الشدائد، وقد اختبر الرسول بولس مقاومة من كل حدب وصوب، وجرَّب السجن والرجم وكُسرت السفينة به.

 وهذه الاختبارات في حد ذاتها كانت كفيلة بأن تُحبط الرسول مُنشئةً فيه نوعًا من الإعياء الروحي.

وهناك موقف رابع يمكن أن نختبر الإعياء فيه، حيث كتب الرسول بولس «فلا تفشلوا في عمل الخير» ( 2تس 3: 13 ). فأن يكتب الرسول مثل هذه العبارة، فهذا معناه أنه يمكن أن نفشل في عمل الخير. 

إن أعمال اللطف لمَن يعادون الإنجيل تبدو أحيانًا بلا تأثير، وحتى المؤمنين أحيانًا ينالون محبة من إخوتهم وعونًا، لكنهم يبدون غير شاكرين وغافلين عن التكلفة التي تكلَّفها المعطي.

عزيزي: هل ارتخى قلبك؟ صلِ، وصلِ أيضًا! 
استمر خادمًا السيد بالقوة التي يمنحها لخدامه وتذكَّر الوعد «وأما مُنتظرو الرب فيجددون قوةً» ( إش 40: 31 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2011)

*صفات رجاؤنا السماوي





لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف، بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله، سوف ينزل من السماء .. ( 1تس 4: 16 )

يعرض لنا العهد الجديد خمس صفات تميز رجاء مجيء الرب، ونريد بكلمات قليلة أن نتأمل في كل صفة من هذه الخمس:

1ـ في تيطس2: 11- 14 نقرأ عن الرجاء المبارك، ونظرًا لأن الكلام هنا عن مجيء الرب في المعنى الواسع، لذلك يكلمنا الروح القدس عن الظهور المجيد كما عن الرجاء المبارك.

2ـ ثم في 1تسالونيكي4: 13- 18 نقرأ عن هذا الرجاء أنه رجاء معزي. وقد قصد الروح القدس أن يستعرضه في تلك الرسالة لأن القديسن في تسالونيكي كانوا ينتظرون الرب له المجد ليُقيم ملكوته، لذلك لما رقد البعض منهم، حزنوا ظنًا منهم أن أولئك الراقدين سيُحرمون من أمجاد الملكوت. فأوضح لهم الرسول قائلاً: «إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيُحضرهم الله أيضًا معه». فأولئك الراحلون لا بد أن يُحضروا مع الرب حينما يأتي لإقامة ملكوته. ... «وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب. لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضًا بهذا الكلام».

3 ـ وفي رسالة 1يوحنا: 1- 3 نقرأ أن هذا الرجاء، رجاء مُطهّر. نحن مُطالبون أن نكون طاهرين كما هو طاهر. ويا له من مقياس! فإذ لنا هذا الرجاء بأنه أيضًا آتٍ، ماذا تكون النتيجة؟ «كل مَن عنده هذا الرجاء به يطهر نفسه كما هو طاهر» ـ أي أن ذاك الكامل، هو المقياس الموضوع أمامنا بالنظر إلى رجائنا.

4 ـ وفي رسالة 1بطرس1: 3- 5 يعرض لنا الوحي هذا الرجاء كرجاء حي، ولماذا؟ لأن الذي عليه ترتكز كل آمالنا تقدم إلى الصليب ثم إلى القبر، ولكنه الآن جالسًا عن يمين العظمة في السماوات. هو الشخص الحي في المجد، وعليه فرجاؤنا حي وليس ميتًا. لأن مخلِّصنا الجالس على عرش أبيه ليس مخلِّصًا ميتًا بل مخلِّص حي، ينتظر حتى يرى جميع مفدييه حوله لمدحه ومجده.

5 ـ وأخيرًا في رسالة يعقوب5: 8 يكلمنا الروح القدس عن رجاء مُثَبِّت، حيث يقول الكاتب «فتأنوا أنتم وثبّتوا قلوبكم لأن مجيء الرب قد اقترب» هنا يدعونا الروح القدس أن نتأنى. ولأن الرب يسوع المسيح منتظر الآن في منتهى الصبر وهو عن يمين الآب، لذلك ينبغي أن نتأنى نحن شعبه.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنابا والفكر المتضع







ثم أقلع من بافوس بولس ومَن معه وأتوا إلى برجة بمفيلية. وأما يوحنا ففارقهم ورجع إلى أورشليم ( أع 13: 13 )

أثناء الرحلة التبشيرية الأولى، بشَّر «برنابا وشاول» بالإنجيل، وكان برنابا هو المتقدم فيها، ولو أن شاول يبدو أنه بدأ يظهر، وكان يزداد قوة كلما أوغلا في الرحلة، وصار هو المتحدث الرئيسي، وتغيَّر اسمه إلى «بولس» في بافوس، ثم لم يلبث أن برز للمقدمة، حتى إن لوقا يكتب: «ثم أقلع بولس ومَن معه من بافوس» ( أع 13: 13 )، فكان برنابا في معية بولس، ثم يذكرهما بعد ذلك إلى نهاية الرحلة «بولس وبرنابا» ( أع 13: 43 ، 46، 50)، ولكن نضارة المحبة الأولى كانت لا تزال موجودة، وأفسح برنابا المجال لبولس الرسول لكي يأخذ دورًا في الخدمة أهم من دوره.

إن امتلاء برنابا بالروح القدس ظهر في استعداده أن يتخذ المركز الثاني بروح التواضع، وأن يجلس في المقعد الخلفي، وكان قانعًا بذلك. لم يكن هو الرجل الذي يحب أن يكون الأول، وأن يقود كل شيء، وأن يكون رئيسًا في كل مجال، لقد كان له الفكر المتضع، وعندما كان يكتشف في أي رجل آخر مواهب وقدرات تفوق ما لديه هو، كان يشكر الله، ويفرح لذلك الرجل.
 ولا شك أن هذا دليل على حياة الامتلاء بالروح القدس.

مشكلة الكثيرين في اجتماعاتنا ومجتمعاتنا سببها أولئك الذين يرغبون في أن يستحوذوا على المركز الأول، وأن يمسكوا بأيديهم بكل القوة وبكل النفوذ (3يو9-11)، ولم يكن برنابا هكذا.

وكان برنابا يتميز أيضًا بالسماحة ورحابة القلب، والاستعداد للنسيان، وإعطاء الفرصة من جديد. فعندما حدثت مشاجرة بين بولس وبرنابا بخصوص ”يوحنا مرقس“ أدَّت إلى انفصال كل منهما عن الآخر، إذ رفض بولس أن يأخذ مرقس معه، بينما أصرَّ برنابا على مرافقته له. فأخذ برنابا مرقس وسافر في البحر إلى قبرص، وأما بولس فاختار سيلا ( أع 15: 37 - 40).

 ولا بد أن برنابا فعل ذلك لأنه رأى شيئًا ما في حياة مرقس؛ رأى أنه كان شابًا يُرتجى منه الكثير. ربما حدثت منه بعض الأخطاء في رحلته الأولى مع بولس، ولكن برنابا استطاع أن يكتشف فيه يد الله العاملة، ولذلك أراد أن يشجعه، ويساعد في إتمام ردّ نفسه، بالرغم من أن ذلك قد أدَّى إلى انفصاله عن بولس، وعن اشتراكه في الخدمة معه.

أيها الأحباء .. كم نحتاج أن نتعلَّم من مثال برنابا، فنكون مُعزّين ومُشجعين لإخوتنا ( عب 3: 13 ).
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*محبة الله رجاؤنا الوحيد






إليك وحدك أخطأت ( مز 51: 4 )يا أبي، أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ( لو 15: 21 )

مَن كان يظن أن خلاصنا يمكن أن يأتي من السماء؟ فالسماء كانت آخر مكان يُنتظر منه الخلاص لأننا إلى السماء قد أخطأنا، كما قال الابن الضال ( لو 15: 21 )، وكان قوله هذا حقًا وينطبق علينا جميعًا.

 إن خطايانا كانت ضد الله في قداسته وسلطانه، كما كانت دليلاً على أننا قد أبغضناه.
 فالذي كان يُنتظر من السماء هو الدينونة والغضب والنار والكبريت وليس المحبة والخلاص. 
ولكن قد حدث الشيء الذي لم يكن مُنتظرًا، وصار من الواجب أن يُعلَن للعالم الحق العظيم وهو أن «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد» ( يو 3: 16 ). 

هذا أمر عجيب للغاية ولا يمكن أن يُقاس أو يُفسَّر بأي شيء إنساني. إنه من الله، إنه إعلان قلب الله نفسه.

وفي الواقع إذا لم يأتِ الخلاص من الله، فمن أية جهة يمكن أن يأتي؟ لا شك أن أي إنسان لا يمكن أن يفدي أخاه، لأن الجميع قد أخطأوا، ولذلك وقع الكل تحت الدينونة، وما كان ممكنًا لشخص ما أن يُخلِّص آخر. 

لم يكن لإنسان رجاء ما بعيدًا عن الله. فلو لم يتداخل الله لأجل خلاصنا لكان هلاكنا محتومًا. ولكن شكرًا لله فقد تداخل، ونحن الذين نؤمن نتعجب وفي الوقت نفسه نسجد ونشكر. 

لقد بذل الله لأجلنا ابنه الوحيد، وكان هذا أعظم وأفضل ما يمكن أن يعمله، كما أن أقل من ذلك ما كان ممكنًا أن يسد حاجتنا.

إن الكلمات هي الوسيلة التي نشرح بها الأشياء حتى يمكن فهمها، ولكننا نشعر أن أغنى وأعمق وأكمل الكلمات البشرية مجتمعة هي في الواقع ضعيفة وفاترة وعاجزة عندما يُراد استعمالها للإخبار عن هذه المحبة العظيمة، حتى روح الله نفسه، الذي بحكمة إلهية اختار أفضل الكلمات وأغناها لتحمل إلينا الحقائق العظيمة، أعلن عدم استطاعة اللغة البشرية جميعها أن تعبِّر عن عظمة عطية هذه المحبة، فأوحى إلى بولس بهذه العبارة «شكرًا لله على عطيته التي لا يُعبَّر عنها» ( 2كو 9: 15 ).

لم تكن هناك طريقة أخرى ننجو بها من الظلمة والهلاك. الابن الوحيد هو وحده استطاع أن يخلِّصنا. 
والعمل كان أعظم من أن يُجريه إنسان أو ملاك أو رئيس ملائكة، لذلك بذله الله لكي يتمم عمل الخلاص لكي لا نهلك بل تكون لنا الحياة الأبدية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تقديس الروح






أن الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق ( 2تس 2: 13 )

ليس من شك في أن «تقديس الروح» يعني عمل الروح القدس الذي بمقتضى قوته الفاصلة، تُفرز النفس أولاً بإحيائها لله، وهذا يقترن بتصديق الحق، أي بالإيمان.
 أما القداسة العملية فهي نتيجة لاحقة ( 1تس 4: 3 -7، 5: 23).

 لكن المقصود هنا بتقديس الروح، هو تلك القوة العظيمة التي ترافق الرجوع إلى الله، وذلك العمل الإلهي الذي يصل للإنسان وهو بعد خاطئ ليجعل منه بالنعمة قديسًا، وهو أمر أغفلته المسيحية الاسمية. 

فقد يعترف الناس بعمل الروح بعد الإيمان في السلوك، ولكنهم يخافون من قبول الحق المختص بعمل الروح عند نقطة البداءة. وهم في ذلك بعيدون عن فكر الله وعن إدراك فاعلية نعمته، وحكمة طرقه.

إن عمل الله في النفس يصاحبه بالطبع تصديق الحق والاعتراف بالرب من جانب الشخص الراجع إلى الله. قد يكون إلى جانب هذا ـ في تلك المرحلة ـ صعوبات كثيرة وفحص عميق للقلب، الأمر الذي يستخدمه الرب لتثبيت النفس، فالنعمة تَهَب اليقين.

 وكلما تعمق فحص القلب كلما ازدادت النفس فائدة ما دام المسيح واضحًا أمامها.

والحقيقة الواردة في 1بطرس1: 2 تؤكد معنى التقديس بالروح المُشار إليه، وتعيننا على فهم ما ورد في 1كورنثوس6: 11 حيث نرى التقديس يتبع الغسل، ويسبق التبرير «... اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا». 
وفي 1بطرس1: 1، 2 نجد المُباينة بين الشعب القديم المُفرز لله بطقوس خارجية لإطاعة الناموس بواسطة دم الذبيحة الذي رُش على كتاب العهد وعلى الشعب، واضعًا بذلك أمامهم الموت كعقوبة التعدي، وبين المؤمنين في العهد الجديد «المُختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق، في تقديس (أو بتقديس الروح) للطاعة»؛ بمعنى طاعتهم لله كأبناء (على نمط طاعة يسوع المسيح لأبيه التي لا مثيل لها)، وكمُبرَرين من الذنب بدمه. 

ولذلك فالقول «للطاعة» له جماله هنا في إعلانه الغرض المبارك الثابت الذي أُفرز له المؤمن المسيحي بالروح القدس، أن يطيع ليس تحت ناموس العبودية وسيف الموت مُسلَّط عليه إن أخطأ، بل في حرية المسيح الذي دمه يطهره من كل خطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*ساعة الصليب






الآن نفسي قد اضطربت ... : أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة؟ ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة. .. مجِّد اسمك ( يو 12: 27 ، 28)

تتكرر كلمة ”الساعة“ مرتين في يوحنا12: 27، والمُراد بها ”ساعة الصليب الرهيبة“، أو بالحري فترة آلامه الكفارية كلها، حيث كان سيُدان المسيح من يد الله العادل على الخطية، يوقعها الله على مَنْ لم يفعل، بل مَنْ لم يعرفها.

وفي هذا المشهد نحن نرى ناسوت المسيح القدوس الكامل. ويجب أن ندرك أن مجد لاهوته لم يمنعه من شعوره بالحزن كإنسان. 
والواقع أن المسيح ما كان يصبح إنسانًا كاملاً لو لم تضطرب نفسه، ولو لم يَقُل «نجني من هذه الساعة»، لكن في اللحظة عينها قال:
 «ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة».
رائع هذا المزيج من القداسة والطاعة، البر والخضوع!

ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يَقُل في صلاته للآب: ”ماذا أفعل؟“، فهو أتى ليفعل مشيئة الآب، وكان يعرف ذلك تمامًا. ولم يَقُل: ”والآن ماذا أختار؟“، كما قال بولس الرسول بعد ذلك في فيلبي1: 22، فلم يكن لدى المسيح تردد في الاختيار، بل «ماذا أقول؟». شبهها أحدهم بتشبيه بشري ضعيف، كمَن يفزع من العملية الجراحية، رغم رغبته في إتمامها. فرغم فزعه ـ له المجد ـ من تلك الساعة الرهيبة، نظرًا لقداسته المطلقة، وعدم تقبُّله أن يُجعل خطية، ذاك الذي لم يعرف خطية، فإنه أطاع.

 ونحن نعرف أنه بحسب إنجيل يوحنا10: 17 لم يأخذ أحد نفس المسيح منه، بل وضعها هو من ذاته. لقد أخذ هذه الوصية من الآب، وهو أتى لكي يضع نفسه ليأخذها أيضًا.

وهو لم يكن ممكنًا أن يطلب من الآب أن تعبر هذه الساعة عنه رغم قسوتها الشديدة، وإلا فلماذا وُلد أساسًا؟ ولماذا جاء إلى العالم؟ فهو عندما طلب من الآب أن ينجيه من «هذه الساعة»، لم يكن ذلك بعدم الدخول فيها، بل بدخوله وخروجه منها بالقيامة.
 ولقد سُمع له من أجل تقواه، وخلَّصه الله من بين فكي الموت ( عب 5: 7 ). ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يجبن ولم يَخَفْ، ولو أن الوحي يسجل أن نفسه اضطربت.

لقد جاء ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لتلك الساعة عينها ليموت، مُمجِّدًا أباه، وهو يريد ذلك مهما كانت التضحية، ومهما كان ما يتضمنه الصليب، فصلاته الوحيدة:
 «أيها الآب مجِّد اسمك!».
 كانت طِلبته الوحيدة تمجيد أبيه وإن كلَّفه ذلك كل شيء!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الإحسان: هل هو ملكية أم وكالة؟






فقال مردخاي أن تُجاوب أستير: .. ومَن يعلم إن كنتِ لوقتٍ مثل هذا وصلتِ إلى المُلك؟ ( أس 4: 13 ، 14)

كيف ينبغي أن ننظر نحن لكل إحسان يُحسن به الرب إلينا؟

هل ننظر إليه على أنه ملكية خاصة لنا؟ أم ننظر للإحسان على أنه مجرد وكالة، وننظر لأنفسنا على أننا لسنا سوى وكلاء؟

ولماذا لا؟
 بل إنني أعتقد أن هذه النظرة هي رد الفعل الوحيد الصحيح لإحسانات الله لنا.
 فنحن لسنا هنا على الأرض لكي نعيش لأنفسنا، بل للذي مات عنا، أَ لم يَقُل الكتاب: «وهو مات لأجل الجميع، كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد، لا لأنفسهم، بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام» ( 2كو 5: 15 )؟
 أوَلم يَقُل أيضًا: «لأن ليس أحدٌ منا يعيش لذاته، ولا أحدٌ يموت لذاته. 
لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وإن مُتنا فللرب نموت، فإن عشنا وإن مُتنا فللرب نحن» ( رو 14: 7 ، 8)؟

لذلك أراه أمرًا يدل على الضحالة الروحية أن نكتفي بمجرد الشكر إزاء الإحسانات، ولا نرفقه بالسؤال عن الغرض الذي لأجله جاءنا هذا الإحسان.
 حتى ولو كان هذا الإحسان شيء من أمور الزمان، والتي قد يراها الناس أشياء عادية يتمتع بها معظم البشر، كالزوجة والبيت والأولاد، الصحة والعقل، العمل والمال والنجاح، المسكن والسيارة .. إلخ، أو أشياء روحية كموهبة ما، أو فتح الذهن لفهم الكتاب، أو محبة إخوتنا وتقديرهم الحُبي لنا .. إلخ.
 فالوضع الروحي الصحيح إزاء الإحسان في أي صورة من صوره أتخيله في مثل هذه الصلاة.

”يا رب شكرًا لك على ما أعطيتني، وأقرّ وأعترف أمامك بعدم استحقاقي لأي خير من عندك، لكن هذه هي دائمًا نعمتك! لذلك فأنا أعلم يا رب أني لست إلا وكيلاً على ما أعطيتني، فالكل منك والكل لك.
 وكم أحتاج أن أكون أمينًا وحكيمًا في وكالتي لكي ترضى عني وتباركني، فساعدني يا إلهي لكي أفهم غرضك مما أعطيتني، واعضدني بنعمتك لكي أكون أمينًا في إدارته لمجدك، حتي لا أخجل منك يوم الوقوف أمام كرسيك“.

وإذا لم يكشف الرب بسرعة عن غرضه من وراء الإحسان، فهذا لا يعني أبدًا أنه لا يوجد غرض، أو أن الغرض هو مجرد أن نستمتع بما أعطانا، وأن نتصرف فيه كما يحلو لنا. لكن حتمًا هناك غرض سيعلنه الرب في وقته.
 وإلى أن يأتي هذا الوقت الذي فيه سيكشف الرب عن غرضه، علينا أن نكون وكلاء أُمناء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*عِبر من حنة وألقانة






*
*ولما كان الوقت وذبح ألقانة، أعطى فننة امرأته وجميع بنيها وبناتها أنصبة. وأما حنة فأعطاها نصيب اثنين، لأنه كان يحب حنَّة ( 1صم 1: 4 ، 5)

قد يسمح الله بالآلام لكي يأتي بالبركة. 
لقد قَسَم الله لحنة نصيبًا معينًا في الحياة.
 فقد عاشت في بيت يتميز بالتقوى. وكان لها زوج صالح هو «ألقانة» الذي أحبها.
 وقد كان الزواج في أزمنة العهد القديم مختلفًا عما هو في الوقت الحاضر. فقد كان يمكن للرجل أن يتزوج أكثر من زوجة واحدة. رغم ذلك فإن قصة حنة تذكِّرنا ببعض العناصر الهامة للزواج الناجح والحياة العائلية الناجحة.
 أول كل شيء كانت عبادة الله أساسية بالنسبة للبيت (ع3). لقد تحمل ألقانة المسؤولية لأجل الخير الروحي والزمني لزوجتيه وأولاده (ع3، 4). 
وهذا التوازن ضروري للزواج المسيحي.

إن قوة محبة ألقانة لحنَّة موضحة في عدد5.
 لقد كانت محبة غير مشروطة، لكن حنَّة لم يكن لها أولاد، وذلك وسط بيئة كان للأمومة مكانة رئيسية فيها، كما أن الأولاد كانوا يُعتبرون علامة للبركة.

 إن محبة ألقانة لزوجته لم تنقص بالرغم من هذا الإحباط. ويا له من نموذج مناسب للمسيحي: 

أن يتغلب على الصعوبات التي كثيرًا ما يواجهها الزواج، بنفس نوع المحبة الذي تميز به زواج ألقانة وحنَّة.

إن ألم حنَّة بسبب عدم إنجابها ذرية كان حقيقيًا. لكن أكثر من هذا، نقرأ مرتين أن الرب هو الذي كان قد أغلق رحمها (ع5، 6). 
ولماذا يمنع الله، عن قصد، من أن يكون لهذه المرأة التقية الأولاد؟

إن قصة حنَّة تعلمنا أن الله أحيانًا يسمح لنا أن ندخل في ظروف صعبة حتى يمكننا في مثل هذه الظروف أن نبرهن على إيماننا به. إن الإيمان يجب أن يُمتحن لإثبات حقيقته. إن الكباري قبل أن تدخل إلى الخدمة لا بد أن تُختَبر جيدًا بأحمال فوق المتوقع أن تحتملها.
 هذا الاختبار يُجرى لإثبات قوته. بالمثل يسمح لنا الله أن نواجه مشكلات في حياتنا ليس لكي يفنى إيماننا، لكن لكي يقويه.

لم تكن حنَّة قد فعلت شيئًا خطأ. نحن غالبًا نعتقد أن المشكلات والمُعضلات تحدث بسبب سقوطنا أو خطيتنا. قد يكون هذا صحيحًا أحيانًا. فنحن نحصد ما نزرع.

لكن هناك أوقات فيها يسمح الله لنا أن ندخل في ظروف صعبة لتكون لنا فرصة لنبرهن إيماننا به. هذا لا يقلل من الألم الحقيقي والضيق اللذين نختبرهما.
لقد شعرت حنَّة بمرارة حالها ومرارة الظروف التي تجتاز فيها. لكن في نفس تلك الأحوال تظهر حقيقة المسيح في حياة المؤمن.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*يحيا ويسكن






وهذا هو حكم القاتل الذي يهرب إلى هناك فيحيا ( تث 19: 4 )

هناك بركات ثلاث من نصيب كل مَن يهرب ويدخل
 مدينة المجأ:

أولاً: بركة الإقامة وتأتي في سفر العدد35: 25 «وتردُّه الجماعة إلى مدينة ملجئِهِ التي هرب إليها، فيُقيم هناك». وسفر العدد هو سفر البرية؛ سفر الترحال والسَّفر، وليس للشعب فيه إقامة دائمة، بل هم قاصدون أرض الموعد التي وهبها الله لهم ليسكنوا فيها. 
لقد كانوا في البرية يسكنون الخيام كأبيهم إبراهيم، لذا تأتي العطية هنا بوعد إقامة دائمة في مدينة آمنة.
 وكأن الرب قصد أن يأخذ بأفكارهم وقلوبهم إلى ما وراء البرية، حتى لا يضعوا قلوبهم على الظروف الوقتية، أو التي تُرى والمحيطة بهم، بل يتطلعوا للأمام لينظروا المدينة التي لها الأساسات حيث الوطن الأفضل ( عب 11: 9 - 14).

ثانيًا: بركة الحياة، وتأتي في سفر التثنية19: 4 «وهذا هو حكم القاتل الذي يهرب إلى هناك فيحيا». وفي سفر التثنية يُعيد موسى على مسامع الشعب مرة ثانية، الوصايا والشرائع والأحكام وهم في عبر الأردن في أرض موآب ( تث 1: 5 ). وإذا رجعنا لسفر العدد26: 63 نرى أنه في ذات المكان أحصى موسى بني إسرائيل، ولم يكن بينهم إنسان من الذين خرجوا من مصر، بل مات الجميع في البرية، إلا كالب بن يفنه ويشوع بن نون.
 وكأنه إعلان ووعد بالحياة في ذات البقعة التي أعلن فيها عن موت مئات الآلاف من الشعب.

ثالثًا: بركة السكن، وتأتي في سفر يشوع20: 4 «فيهرب إلى واحدة من هذه المدن، ويقف في مدخل باب المدينة ويتكلم بدعواه في آذان شيوخ تلك المدينة، فيضمونه إليهم إلى المدينة ويعطونه مكانًا فيسكن معهم». 

وسفر يشوع يحكي لنا عن دخول الشعب لأرض الموعد وامتلاكها وتقسيمها على الأسباط، حيث لا سَفَر ولا ترحال في ما بعد، بل السكن الدائم في مدنهم.

هذه هي بداية البركات، والتي لا نهاية لها، والتي أعدها الرب يسوع المسيح لكل مَن يلجأ إليه، الأمر الذي نراه في رسالة البركات الروحية ـ رسالة أفسس «ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح ... وأقامنا معه، وأجلَسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع» ( أف 2: 5 ، 6).

*​


----------



## prayer heartily (8 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع حلو نفسي وقتي يسمحلي اقرا كل صفحاته 
نشر كلمه ربنا خدمه جميله عبر النت


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> موضوع حلو نفسي وقتي يسمحلي اقرا كل صفحاته
> نشر كلمه ربنا خدمه جميله عبر النت


ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ما أكرم رحمتك يا الله!






ما أكرم رحمتك يا الله! فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون. ( مز 36: 7 )

تعامل داود مع عينات مختلفة ومتنوعة من أُناس أشرار، منهم الصديق الذي خانه، ومنهم الصاحب الذي تنكَّر له. منهم الرجل الذي أنعم من الزبدة فمه، وقلبه قِتال ( مز 55: 21 ). أُناس من شعبه سعوا وراءه بسيوف مسلولة. أُناس من أهل بيته سخروا منه، وأبناء خرجوا من أحشائه تنكَّروا له. أضف إلى هذا كل ما اجتازت فيه نفسه من مرار وعلقم بسبب سقطته الشنيعة، ورغم أن الرب غفر خطيته، إلا أن السيف لم يفارق بيته.
 لكن برغم كل ذلك، وإلى أن صار شيخًا، لم يتقسَ قلبه ولم يتطرق إليه الصدأ، لأنه ظل يشرب وينهل ويرتوي من ينبوع رحمة الله وإحساناته التي لا تفنى. تعلق بثبات بمراحم الله ولم يرخها أبدًا. لذا لا غرابة أن شهد الله عن عبده بالقول: «وجدت داود بن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبي، الذي سيصنع كل مشيئتي» ( أع 13: 22 ) .. أجنحة من رحمة الله تغطى به داود، وفي كل حين. تعالوا معًا لنستمع إليه يقول:

عن الحاضر: «رحمة الله هي كل يوم!» ( مز 52: 1 ).

عن الماضي: «أرسل من العُلى فأخذني. نشلني من مياه كثيرة. أنقذني من عدوي القوي، ومن مُبغضيَّ لأنهم أقوى مني» ( مز 18: 16 ، 17).

عن المستقبل: «لأنه يخبئني (الفعل في اللغة العبرية يعني المستقبل) في مظلته في يوم الشر، يسترني بستر خيمته. على صخرة يرفعني» ( مز 27: 5 ).

عن الأبدية: «إنما خيرٌ ورحمةٌ يتبعانني كل أيام حياتي، وأسكن في بيت الرب إلى مدى الأيام» ( مز 23: 6 ).

ثقة داود ثابتة، وإيمانه راسخ، بأن الله سيتغمده ويتولاه بالخير والرحمة كل أيام حياته. ولا غرو، فإيمانه وهو بعد فتى، كان عظيمًا، إذ نراه يقف أمام شاول الملك ويقول: «قتل عبدك الأسد والدُب جميعًا. 
وهذا الفلسطيني الأغلف يكون كواحد منهما، لأنه قد عيَّر صفوف الله الحي» ( 1صم 17: 36 ). ولم يكن داود من هذا الصنف الذي يُؤمّن نفسه على ما هو مادي وحسي، بل على الله ( 1صم 17: 39 ). 
ليتنا جميعًا نكون كذلك، وليت يكون لنا هذا الإيمان العظيم في الله، ومن سن مبكرة ..!
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (9 سبتمبر 2011)

داود النبي  ايمانه بربنا  عظيم وكان واثق طول الوقت بان ربنا بيرعاه وبيخلصه دايما من ايدين اعدائه


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> داود النبي  ايمانه بربنا  عظيم وكان واثق طول الوقت بان ربنا بيرعاه وبيخلصه دايما من ايدين اعدائه


ميرسى للمتابعة الجميلة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*عبد المتسلطين






هكذا قال الرب .. للمُهان النفس، لمكروه الأمة، لعبد المتسلطين: ينظر ملوك فيقومون. رؤساء فيسجدون لأجل الرب الذي هو أمين ( إش 49: 7 )

عمن يقول النبي إشعياء هذا .. عن نفسه أم عن واحد آخر؟ سأل هذا السؤال الخصي الحبشي قديمًا لفيلبس المبشر وكان يقرأ سفر إشعياء نفسه
 «فبشره من هذا الكتاب بيسوع» وكان الفصل الذي يقرأه هو إشعياء53، الذي قال عنه «لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه، محتقر ومخذول من الناس ...» ( إش 53: 2 ، 3).

يا للعجب «عبد المتسلطين»!! 
الذي له المشورة والرأي وله القدرة، الذي به تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلاً.
 الذي به تترأس الرؤساء والشرفاء وكل قضاة الأرض» ( أم 8: 14 - 16).
 الذي «يذهب بالمشيرين أسرى ويحمِّق القضاة، يحل مناطق الملوك ويشد أحقاءهم إلى الأبد» ( رو 9: 5 ) الذي «لم يحسِب خُلْسَة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد» ( في 2: 6 ). لنبارك اسمه. 
سبحوه بفرح القلب يا جميع المؤمنين «عظموا الرب معي ولنعلِ اسمه معًا» ( مز 34: 3 ).

هذا الشخص العجيب الذي كان موضوع الاحتقار والتعيير في الأرض، سيجيء الوقت الذي فيه يتسلط ويسود «هوذا عبدي يعقل (يتسلط بحزم) يتعالى ويرتقي ويتسامى جدًا ... من أجله يسد ملوك أفواههم» ( إش 52: 13 ، !5).
 «تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار، جلالك وبهاءك. وبجلالك اقتحم. اركب. من أجل الحق والدعَةِ والبر، فتُريك يمينك مخاوف ... شعوبٌ تحتك يسقطون» ( مز 45: 3 - 5).

لقد أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد لأجل إتمام الفداء بموته على الصليب «لذلك رفّعه الله وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومَنْ على الأرض ومَن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب» ( في 2: 9 - 11).
 لقد اتضع حتى إلى تراب الموت، لكي يسعدنا ويغنينا «من أجلكم افتقر وهو غني لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقرهِ» ( 2كو 8: 9 ).

أيها الرب يسوع ما أعجب شخصك!
 أنت فريد في محبتك وتواضعك يا مَن مجّدت الله تمامًا، وتركت لنا مثالاً .. مجدًا لاسمك العظيم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

* الله والمال






لا يقدر أحدٌ أن يخدم سيدين .. لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال ( مت 6: 24 )

تأمل في النتيجة التي توصَّل الرب إليها: «لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال».
 ليس أن المال في ذاته شر، بل المسألة أنك لا تقدر أن تخدم الله والمال في آنٍ واحد معًا.

وكما يذكر العارفون باللغة اليونانية إن كلمة ”يخدم“ المُستخدمة في هذه الفقرة هي في اليوناني كلمة قوية جدًا، فهي نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها الرسول بولس في رومية6: 6؛ 7: 6 حيث تُترجم هناك ”نُستعبد“ و”نعبد“.

ويا للأسف أن ما عاد المال خادمًا يخدمنا، بل أصبح بالنسبة للكثيرين سيدًا يُخدم، وإلهًا يُعبَد! فمحبة المال تقود إلى العبودية للمال. إنها مأساة أن ما أعطاه الله في البداية للإنسان لبركته وخيره، سرعان ما جعل البشر منه أصنامًا يتعبدون في محرابها.
 فالبعض يعبد المال كما هنا ( مت 6: 24 )، والبعض يعيش ليأكل إذ صار إلههم بطنهم ( في 3: 19 )، والبعض يعبد الجنس، إذ إن كل مَن يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية ( يو 8: 34 ).

نعم، نحن لا نقدر أن نخدم هذين السيدين معًا، الله والمال، لأن كلا من هذين السيدين يطلب منا سلوكًا ليس فقط يختلف عما يطلبه السيد الآخر، بل يتعارض معه تمامًا. فالله يأمرنا أن نسلك بالإيمان، بينما السيد الآخر يريدنا أن نسلك بالعيان. الله يطلب منا أن ننشغل بما فوق، والسيد الآخر يريدنا أن نهتم بما على الأرض.
 الله يريدنا أن نظهر أننا سماويون، بينما السيد الآخر يشدنا إلى الأرض والتراب. الله يقول لنا «لا تهتموا بشيء» والسيد الآخر يريدنا أن نعمل حسابًا لكل شيء. الله يطلب منا أن نكون مكتفين بما عندنا، والسيد الآخر يريدنا أن نوسِّع شهوتنا كالهاوية.
 الله يطلب منا ألاّ ننسى فعل الخير والتوزيع، والآخر يريدنا أن نقول مع نابال الأحمق: «أ آخذ خبزي ومائي وذبيحي الذي ذبحت لجازيَّ لقومٍ لا أعلم من أين هم؟». السيد الأول يدعونا لنفرح بالعاطي، بينما السيد الآخر يريدنا أن نفرح بالعطية. فكيف يمكننا أن نوفّق بين خدمة هذين السيدين؟!

تذكَّر أن المسيح هنا لا يقول: لا ينبغي، أو لا يليق، بل «لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال».
 هذا هو كلام الرب يسوع، وليتنا نخضع له في هذا الأمر، كما في كل شيء أيضًا.
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجيه معزيه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجيه معزيه جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسى يا ماما لتشجيع حضرتك
صلواتكم من اجلى
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رجاء الكنيسة





نعم أنا آتي سريعًا. آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع ( رؤ 22: 20 )

هذه هي الرسالة الأخيرة للكنيسة، إنها الكلمة الأخيرة من السماء إلى أن يجيء الرب.
 وإن كان العهدان القديم والجديد يُختمان بالإعلان عن مجيء الرب ـ ذلك الحَدَث العظيم (وهذا ينطبق بالسوية على نزوله إلى الهواء، 1تس4، ورجوعه إلى جبل الزيتون ـ زك14) إلا أن كلاً من المجيئين مختلف تمامًا، فالنعمة مرتبطة بالمرحلة الأولى، والدينونة بالمرحلة الثانية للمجيء.
 ولهذا فإن العهد القديم يُختم بالتهديد باللعنة، أما العهد الجديد فيُختم ببركة النعمة.

«نعم»، إنها لغة التأكيد للحق المقرر «أنا آتي سريعًا». لقد مرّ على الكنيسة وقت تعب وانتظار ومُعاناة، لكن مجيئه سوف يبدّل ظلام الليل إلى سرور وفرح أبدي.

 إن ظلال الزمن ها هي تنحسر، وأول خيوط أشعة اليوم الأبدي، الذي لا يعرف الليل أو الدموع تلوح. تشدد أيها السائح المُتعب. ففي الصباح ترنم.
إننا لا ننتظر تحقيق النبوة لكن ننتظره هو، فهل مجيئه حقيقة في نفوسنا؟ هل يؤثر على حياتنا ويكيّف سلوكنا ويشدّ أزرنا؟

يُجيب يوحنا، كالممثل للكنيسة، على إعلان الرب بكلمات تُعَبِّر بدون شك عن رغبته هو أيضًا. لقد أُعلنت حقيقة مجيء الرب بواسطة الآتي نفسه، فاهتز لها قلب الرسول الشيخ، لكنه تحت قيادة الروح القدس لم يعبِّر فقط عن مشاعره الخاصة بل عن مشاعر الكنيسة كلها، فقال: «آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع». آه. يبدو أن انتظاره طال، لكن بناءً على الحساب الإلهي مرّ يومان ( 2بط 3: 8 ).

 إن اضطهاد وأحزان إسرائيل، وخطايا ومآسي الأرض الملعونة، ويأس وحيرة الكنيسة المعترفة، تتطلب مخلِّصًا. فالحاجة ماسة إلى يد حاكمة قوية، ولا يمكن أن يسد هذه الحاجة إلا الرب يسوع المسيح. أما نحن فلسنا إلى هذا نتوق، بل إلى شخصه. 
لقد مات لأجلنا والآن حي لأجلنا والآتي ثانيةً لأجلنا 
«آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع» 
وهذا هو النداء الحار للكنيسة.

يا عريسَ المجدِ أسرعْ بالزفافْ
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*قفوا وانظروا واسألوا






هكذا قال الرب: قفوا على الطرق وانظروا، واسألوا عن السُبل القديمة: أين هو الطريق الصالح؟ وسيروا فيه، فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم. ( إر 6: 16 )

تصوَّر معي ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ مجموعة من الشباب المستهترين والمندفعين الذين يركضون بلا وعي وراء كل ما هو جديد من الملَّذات والشهوات، دون أن يحسبوا حسابًا للمخاطر التي يمكن أن تحدث، أو للنهاية الأليمة التي سينتهون إليها، ولكن هناك شخص حكيم ثاقب البصر، خبير وفي نفس الوقت مُحب ويقدِّر قيمة النفوس، وها هو يقدِّم بكل محبة نصيحة لهؤلاء قائلاً لهم: «قفوا على الطرق وانظروا (أي فكّروا بعمق)، واسألوا عن السُبل القديمة:
 أين هو الطريق الصالح؟ وسيروا فيه، فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم».

«توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة، وعاقبتها طرق الموت» ( أم 14: 12 ). 
وهناك خطر حقيقي أن لا يصل الإنسان إلى السماء عندما يستمر في السير في طريق اختاره لنفسه، معتمدًا على أفكاره أو ميوله، دون أن يسأل: «أين هو الطريق الصالح؟».

ولكن ما هي «السُبل القديمة؟» السُبل القديمة هي طرق الله التي قال عنها: «فالآن أيها البنون اسمعوا لي.
 فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي» ( أم 8: 32 ). إنها طريق الخلاص بالمسيح، والحكمة، والسلام، والبر، والحق ( 2بط 2: 2 ، 21).

ولكن نسأل مَن؟
 اسأل الرب في الصلاة، وقُل له: «عرِّفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها، لأني إليك رفعت نفسي» ( مز 143: 8 )، وتأكد أنك لو صليت بإيمان وإخلاص، سوف تسمع هذه الإجابة الإلهية:
 «أُعلِّمك وأُرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك» ( مز 32: 8 ).

وأيضًا اسأل كلمة الله؛ اقرأها باجتهاد، وفتشها لأنه «طوبى للكاملين طريقًا، السالكين في شريعة الرب»، وأيضًا «سراجٌ لرجلي كلامك ونورٌ لسبيلي» ( مز 119: 1 ، 105).

ومَن هو الطريق الصالح؟ المسيح هو الطريق الصالح الوحيد، الذي قال عن نفسه: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحدٌ يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي» ( يو 14: 6 ).

وكيف أعرف أنني أسير في الطريق الصالح؟ 
عندما تختبر الراحة الحقيقية نتيجة علاقتك الحقيقية بالمسيح الذي قال عن نفسه: 
«تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المُتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*أليهـو






هأنذا حسب قولك عوضًا عن الله. أنا أيضًا من الطين تقرصت. ( أي 33: 6 )

إن كلمة «أليهو» معناها ”الله هو“، وهو يمثِّل أمام الذهن الروحي صورة الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو «الوسيط الواحد بين الله والناس» ( 1تي 2: 5 ).

والنقطة التي عندها يظهر أليهو في المشهد تستدعي التفاتًا خاصًا من القارئ العزيز.
 فقد فشل أصحاب أيوب الثلاثة تمام الفشل في معالجته لأن خدمتهم كانت ذات وجهٍ واحد، فقد سلَّطوا عليه كمية كبيرة من الحق ولكن بدون نعمة. 
لقد استطاعوا أن يجرحوا، ولكن لم يمكنهم أن يعصبوا. لذلك نرى أيوب من حين إلى آخر ينطق بكلمات مرارة.

وهنا برز أليهو، لأنه كان الرجل الكُفء لهذا الموقف. برز ومعه العلاج الذي يحتاجه أيوب ولم يستطع أصحابه أن يقدموه له.
 فقد كان هو الرجل الذي يتطلبه أيوب ويتمنى أن يقف أمامه. ونرى في وقوف أليهو أمام أيوب رمزًا لربنا المبارك الذي قيل عنه: «لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي. أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا» ( يو 1: 17 ). وفي هذه الكلمات يظهر بهاء مجد الرب يسوع الأدبي ومجد خدمته. فالحق يضع الخاطئ في مركزه الصحيح، والنعمة تأتي بالله إليه حيث هو.
فالنعمة لا تستطيع أن تعمل بدون الحق. وسنرى هذين العنصرين ـ النعمة والحق ـ واضحين في خدمة أليهو مع أيوب.

لقد أتم أيوب أقواله، ولم يجدوا أصحابه جوابًا، واستذنبوا أيوب. هنا نجد أليهو يُشير إلى نقطتي الخطأ اللتين وقع فيهما كل من أيوب وأصحابه: «.. فلا تقولوا قد وجدنا حكمة. الله يغلبه لا الإنسان».

كان أليهو أمام أيوب كمَن يستطيع أن يسد حاجته فيقول: «هأنذا حسب قولك عوضًا عن الله. أنا أيضًا من الطين تقرصت».
 هذا هو الشخص الوحيد الذي ينفع الخاطئ في اللحظة التي فيها يأخذ مركز الحكم على الذات، إذ يسمع كلمات النعمة التي قالها أليهو لأيوب:
 «هوذا هيبتي لا ترهبك، وجلالي لا يثقل عليك».

 تذكّرنا هذه الكلمات بأن يد العدل الأبدي قد ثقلت على حامل الخطايا ـ الرب يسوع المسيح ـ عندما كان معلقًا على الصليب، حتى ترتفع إلى الأبد الدينونة عن كل خاطئ يحكم على ذاته.

أرجوك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تلاحظ هذه الحقيقة:
 أن استقامة الإنسان هي في أن يعترف بأنه قد أخطأ. لقد وصل أيوب إلى هذا بعد مشقة، وهكذا وصل إلى نهاية نفسه، قائلاً: أنا مُذنب، واستفاد من وقفة أليهو أمامه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*زيت الأرملة





فذهبت من عنده وأغلقت الباب على نفسها وعلى بنيها. فكانوا هم يقدمون لها الأوعية وهي تصب ( 2مل 4: 5 )

ما أجمل إيمان هذه الأرملة أن دهنة زيت تملأ كل هذا العدد من الأوعية الفارغة، ولكنه ما أجمل طاعتها؛ تلك الطاعة التي لا تتساءل بل تُسرّ بأن تعمل.

ما أكثر ما نتساءل: كيف؟ لماذا؟ 
أَ لم يتساءل زكريا فظل صامتًا إلى يوم ميلاد يوحنا ( لو 1: 18 )؟
 ليُعطنا الرب أن نطيع بإيمان عندما يتحدث إلينا، وتظهر هذه الطاعة في إيماننا عندما نفعل ما يأمرنا به حتى لو كان الأمر غير طبيعي، أو حتى لو كان الأمر بإلقاء الشبكة في جانب السفينة الأيمن ( يو 21: 6 )
 بالرغم أننا قد نكون رميناها كثيرًا في هذا الجانب
 ولم نجد شيئًا.

ولكن أريد أن ألمس جانبًا آخر حلوًا في هذه المرأة، فقد رجعت إلى أليشع بعد أن أطاعت (ع7)، فقد تحقق ما قاله، ومع ذلك لم تشأ أن تفعل شيئًا آخر إلا بأمره هو، وكان نتيجة ذلك أنها تمتعت ليس فقط بنجاة أولادها، لكنها تمتعت أيضًا بالعيش لأيام قادمة بما تبقى.
 ونرى هنا اختلاف الأزمنة في ع7، فنرى الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل.

الحاضر: «اذهبي بيعي الزيت»، وفيها نرى إعلان للمعجزة بالارتباط بالفترة الحاضرة، وفيها صورة لنا نحن الذين كنا تحت تأثير المرابي. لكننا الآن نعلن أن الله عمل بنعمته في حياتنا فأنقذنا من يد سالبنا.

والماضي في عبارة «أوفي دينك». والدَين مرتبط بالماضي، وليس بالماضي فقط، بل بأبي الغلامين، وهكذا معنا.

 فنحن لم نفعل الخطية فقط، ولكن ورثنا الخطية الساكنة فينا من أبينا الأول ـ آدم ـ ولكن عمل النعمة يضمن إيفاء الدين.

والمستقبل «وعيشي أنتِ وبنوكِ بما بقيَ». فلنا أيضًا أن نعيش بعد أن كنا أمواتًا ( 2كو 5: 15 )، نعيش بما تبقى. نعم فذات الشيء الذي وفىّ الدين، هو ذات الشيء الذي نكمل به مسيرتنا في العالم، بل هو ذات الشيء الذي سيوصلنا إلى بيت الآب لنعيش المستقبل المجيد، وأعني به النعمة.

ليُعطنا الرب أن نتعلم هذا:
 أن نصرخ في كل ضيقنا، وننتظر عمل الرب بالنعمة، ثم نطيع في كل ما يأمر بدون تردد، وفي النهاية نختبر أن الله يصنع أكثر مما نطلب أو نفتكر.
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بالايمان ننقل الجبال 

فعلا وجبات روحيه مفيده جدا 
شكرا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> بالايمان ننقل الجبال
> 
> فعلا وجبات روحيه مفيده جدا
> شكرا


ميرسى للمتابعة الجميلة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*الشركة مع الله ومع القديسين







وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ( 1يو 1: 3 )

الشركة في أسمى صورها هي وجود غرض مشترك مع الله، ومشاركة له في نصيب واحد.
 وهذا النصيب وذلك الغرض هو المسيح، المسيح موضوع سرور الله ولذته، نشبع به بالروح القدس. تلك هي الشركة مع الله نفسه. 
فيا له من امتياز، ويا له من شرف، ويا له من إنعام لا يُعبَّر عنه، بأن يُتاح لنا غرض مشترك ونصيب مشترك مع الله ذاته، فتكون مسرتنا هي نفس مسرته في ذلك الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب.

إن حالتنا ستكون دون شك مختلفة كل الاختلاف عندما تُفدى أجسادنا ونُعطى أجسادًا مُمجدة، ولكن بما أن شركتنا حقيقية، فإنها كما هي الآن ستكون حينئذٍ ”مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح“ ـ في النور ـ وبقوة الروح القدس.

هذه هي شركتنا مع الله، أما من حيث شركتنا مع بعضنا البعض، فإنها تتوقف على سلوكنا في النور
 «إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض، ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية»
 ( 1يو 1: 7 ). 

فلا شركة لنا بعضنا مع بعض إلا إذا سلكنا في محضر الله المباشر. 
قد توجد صداقات بين الإخوة، دون أن تكون هناك الشركة المقدسة.

إن الشركة المسيحية الحقة لا يمكن التمتع بها إلا في النور، فعندما نسير كأفراد برفقة الله وفي قوة الشركة الشخصية معه، تتيسَّر لنا الشركة بعضنا مع بعض، لأن تلك الشركة ما هي إلا التمتع المشترك لقلوب اتخذت المسيح غرضًا ونصيبًا واحدًا.

فالشركة ليست معاملات جامدة تجردت من العاطفة، أو تبادلاً جافًا لبعض العواطف الشكلية نحو الذين يحسون بإحساسنا. كلا، إنها شيء يختلف اختلافًا بيِّنًا عن هذه جميعها. إنها المسرّة المشتركة والأفراح الشاملة في المسيح مع السالكين في النور.
 إنها التعلق والارتباط المشترك بشخص الرب وباسمه، وبكلمته وبأموره، وبشعبه، إنها التكريس المشترك للنفس والروح، لذاك الذي أحبنا وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمه، وأتى بنا إلى النور في محضر الله لنسير معه ومع بعضنا البعض.

هذه وليس أقل منها هي الشركة المسيحية، وحينما ندرك الشركة في ضوء هذه الحقائق، فإن ذلك يقودنا أن نسأل أنفسنا هذا السؤال:
 ”هل نحن في شركة مع المؤمنين، أم لا“؟
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

صار لى أكثر من 3 ساعات متابع بكل فرحه تلك الموسوعه الجميله
ولا أعرف كيف أشكرك على تلك الخدمه الجميله جدا
لقد أستفدت كثيرا جدا
ننتظر المزيد
أكرر شكرى ليك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> صار لى أكثر من 3 ساعات متابع بكل فرحه تلك الموسوعه الجميله
> ولا أعرف كيف أشكرك على تلك الخدمه الجميله جدا
> لقد أستفدت كثيرا جدا
> ننتظر المزيد
> أكرر شكرى ليك​


ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا
ميرسى كتير لكلماتكم المشجعة والمفرحة فى نفس الوقت
+ ومبسوط لمتابعة حضرتك
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*وقفات المسيح في حياته






هوذا واقفٌ وراء حائطنا، يتطلع من الكُوى، يوصوص من الشبابيك ( نش 2: 9 )

ما أروع أن نتطلع إلى ربنا وسيدنا في مسلَكه وفي وقوفه وفي جلوسه، سواء من الناحية السلبية أو الإيجابية.

 فمن الناحية السلبية يقدمه المزمور الأول كالرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، ولم يقف في طريق الخطاة، ولم يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين.

 وأما من الناحية الإيجابية فهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ الذي سلك ووقف وجلس، لأجل مجد الله، ولأجل خدمة وبركة الإنسان.

أما عن وقفاته في حياته، فلنأخذ منها بعض الأمثلة ولنا فيها تعزية قوية، وتعاليم مفيدة، ونموذج نحتذي به:

(1) وقوفه تقديرًا وحبًا لشريعة الله، عندما دخل مجمع الناصرة كعادته وقام (وقف) ليقرأ ( لو 4: 16 ).

(2) وقوفه تقديرًا وحبًا لشعب الله إلى جانب تقديره لشريعة الله، فنراه «وإذ كان الجمع يزدحم عليه ليسمع كلمة الله، كان واقفًا عند بحيرة جنيسارت» ( لو 5: 1 ).

(3) كان جالسًا ثم وقف بناءً على طلب مَنْ كانوا في بيت سمعان، وانتهر الحمى من حماة سمعان فتركتها ( لو 4: 38 ، 39)، من ثم يقول البشير: «وفي الحال قامت وصارت تخدمهم».

(4) كان نائمًا ثم قام (وقف) بناءً على طلب مَن كانوا معه في السفينة «وانتهر الريح، وقال للبحر: اُسكت! ابكم! فسكنت الريح وصار هدوءٌ عظيمٌ» ( مر 4: 35 - 41).

(5) كان سائرًا ثم وقف استجابة لصرخات بارتيماوس الأعمى الذي «انتهره كثيرون ليسكت فصرخ أكثر كثيرًا: يا ابن داود ارحمني. فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يُنادَى»، ومنحه البصر في الحال، فتبع يسوع في الطريق ( مر 10: 46 - 52).

(6) وقف مناديًا الذين وصلوا لآخر يوم في آخر عيد ولا زالوا عطاشى، إذ الديانة الطقسية لم تروِ ظمأهم، لذا «وقف يسوع ونادى: إن عطش أحد فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب. مَن آمن بي، كما قال الكتاب، تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي» ( يو 7: 37 - 39).
 فالذي يعطش يأتي إلى الرب فيرتوي، وإذ يؤمن به يُختم بالروح القدس الذي يروي النفس، ويملأها بالاكتفاء، إذ يأخذ مما للمسيح ويُخبرها، كما يقود للشهادة عن المسيح كأنهار الماء الحي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مكشوف أمام الله






مع الرحيم تكون رحيمًا. مع الرجل الكامل تكون كاملاً. مع الطاهر تكون طاهرًا، ومع الأعوج تكون ملتويًا ( مز 18: 25 ، 26)

هل تعلم يا عزيزي أن كل أمورك، كل أفكارك، كل مشاعرك، كل ما تُبطن وما تخفي مكشوف تمامًا أمام الله؟

هل تعلم أن دوافعك لخدمة الله، دوافعك لخدمة الآخرين، دوافعك للظهور بمظهر لائق، كلها وبدون استثناء مكشوفة ومعروفة لدى الله؟

ماذا تفعل يا عزيزي لو أن أمورك بجملتها كُشفت وعُريَّت أمام الناس، ولم يختفِ شيء منها على الإطلاق؟ 
ماذا كنت تفعل؟ ..

 أعتقد أنه لو حدث معي هذا الأمر لبحثت عن أبعد مخبأ، ولو كان قبرًا، لأختبئ فيه.

هذا ما يحدث لو كُشفت أموري أمام الناس، فكم بالأحرى حين تُكشف أمام الله؟

حتى وإن كان الله عظيم الرحمة ورحمته بلا حدود، إلا أنه من المُسلَّم به أن الله له معاملات خاصة مع المؤمن، وأن «مَن يرحم الفقير يُرحم».
هل تريد أن تختبر رحمة الله؟ درِّب نفسك على الرحمة، هذه الرحمة التي تنبع من القلب، ولا تبحث عمن يشاهدها ويمدحها.

هل تريد أن تختبر كمال الله وصلاحه؟

 دَرِّب نفسك على التقوى الحقيقية في السر وفي العَلَن. هل تريد أن تتمتع بحلاوة ونقاء قلب الله؟
 دَرِّب نفسك على نقاء السريرة وصفائها، وإلا فأنت وحدك تتحمل تبعات إعوجاجك وعدم تقواك، فإنه يسلك معك بالإلتواء .. كيف؟
 لا أعلم بالتحديد ولكن ما أعلمه يقينًا إنه يُجيزك في مواقف تصرخ فيها معترفًا بإعوجاجك وعدم أمانتك، كاشفًا أمامه كل ما بقلبك من رداءة وشر.

أخي، ألا توفر على نفسك مشاق أو متاعب أو ربما أتون هذه المواقف؟
 ألا تكشف الآن قلبك أمام الله طالبًا منه أن يُنقي قلبك ولسانك، ويُزيل منك العيوب، فتكون رحيمًا كاملاً، طاهرًا ومستقيمًا، فتختبر رحمته وكماله، ولطفه ونعمته. وتذكَّر ـ عزيزي ـ أن «الله لا يُشمَخ عليه. فإن الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضًا» ( غل 6: 7 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحذاء الحديدي





ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر لا يُرى أنه للفرح بل للحزن. وأما أخيرًا فيُعطي الذين يتدربون به ثمر بر للسلام ( عب 12: 11 )

قرأت قصة واقعية، حدثت من عشرات السنين، تحكي أحداثها عن امرأة ولدت ابنًا بعيب خَلقي، وهو أن عظام قدمه اليُمنى بها بعض الالتواء، مما يصعِّب حركة الطفل. 
وإذ لاحظت الأم ذلك على طفلها، فما كان منها إلا أن أخذته للطبيب المتخصص آنذاك.
 فطلب منها الطبيب أن تُلبس ابنها ـ في قدمه المُصابة بالطبع ـ ما يُشبه حذاءً حديديًا، وأن تُبقيه في قدم طفلها سنة كاملة، مما يكون له أثرًا طيبًا على عظام قدمه الغضة.
 لكنه حذرها من أن تخلع عنه هذا الحذاء قبل الميعاد المحدد.
 وبالفعل اتَّبَعت الأم تعليمات الطبيب بحذافيرها.
 ولأن الحذاء الحديدي ثقيل للغاية، فهو مؤلم بالطبع لطفل صغير، فما كان منه إلا أن أخذ يصرخ ويصرخ طالبًا من الأم أن تنزع عنه هذا الحذاء الثقيل، الذي لا طاقة له به. 
إلا أن الأم رفضت هذا الطلب بكل إصرار وتحدي.
 ويومًا بعد يوم يزداد الطفل صراخًا، والأم على موقفها ثابتة، رافضة الاستجابة لتوسلاته ودموعه.
 وبعد أن انتهت المدة المحددة، خلعت الأم عن طفلها الحذاء المؤلم، لكن كان قد تحقق القصد المرجو منه، فالعظام الملتوية عادت إلى الوضع الطبيعي، وأصبحت القَدَم اليمنى سليمة لا تؤلمها الحركة، ولا يوجعها الركض والوثب وقفزات الطفولة.

عزيزي القارئ .. أيهما كان الأفضل لطفل قصتنا، أن تستجيب الأم لصراخه وتوسلاته وتخلع عنه الحذاء الحديدي، وتُريحه من ألم مؤقت، أم أنها تفعل ما فعلته بأن تجاهلت صرخاته، إذ كانت تبغي راحته طوال عمره القادم؟

 أثق صديقي أنك تشاركني الرأي، أن الأم فعلت الأفضل، بكل تأكيد، حتى وإن كان الطفل لا يعرف ذلك.

عزيزي .. أ ليس هذا عينه ما يحدث معك ومعي في أحيانٍ كثيرة، عندما يسمح لنا الإله الحكيم المُحب بجُرعات من الألم، لا تستغرق إلا وقتًا محددًا وجيزًا؟ 
بلى، فكم من مرات صلَّينا وصرخنا، بكينا وتوسلنا أن يرفع الرب عنا ألمًا نعانيه، أو ظروفًا تضغطنا. 
لكن إلهنا الحكيم رفض الاستجابة لنا وأبقى الألم ليأخذ مجراه.

عزيزي .. لم يكن الحذاء الحديدي قسوةً، لكنه كان حبًا وعطفًا. 
وإن كانت ظروفنا تبدو مؤلمة موجعة، إلا أنها سرعان ما تنتهي، وعندئذٍ نكتشف روعة القلب المحب الحاني، ونعظم حكمة عَلَت على إدراكنا.
*​


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مكشوف أمام الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


ميرسى يا مامتى الغالية للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*عطية الله






لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله، ومَن هو الذي يقول لكِ أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبتِ أنتِ منه فأعطاكِ ماءً حيًا ( يو 4: 10 )

جلس شخص مُتعب على بئر يعقوب بعد أن ترك أرض الفريسيين، وكان هذا الإنسان هو يسوع، يسوع الذي جاء إلى خاصته ليخلِّصهم من خطاياهم، ولكنهم لم يقبلوه.

 جلس هذا المجيد على البئر مُتعبًا، وأتت إليه امرأة ومعها جرَّتها، امرأة يحتقرها الفريسيون المتكبرون. لم تكن هذه المرأة مرذولة فقط بل بائسة وعائشة في خطية عَلَنية فاضحة. 
لم تكن لتدرك وهي ذاهبة إلى البئر أنها أصبحت على وشك أن توجد في حضرة مَنْ رأى كل ما عملته. وصلت هذه المرأة إلى البئر ودُهشت لأن يسوع وهو يهودي يطلب منها أن تعطيه ليشرب. 
«أجاب يسوع وقال لها: لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله، ومَنْ هو الذي يقول لكِ أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبتِ أنتِ منه فأعطاكِ ماءً حيًا». لم يَقُل لها ”لو لم تكن خطاياكِ بهذا المقدار“، ولم يَقُل لها لو أصلحتِ نفسك وأصبحتِ امرأة مقدسة، لأعطيتك الماء الحي. كلا، لقد بيَّن لها أنه يعلم جميع ما عملته، وفي الوقت نفسه أظهر لها الرأفة والمحبة والنعمة التي مكَّنته من أن يملك قلبها، لا بل ويجدد نفسها. 

أعلن المسيح شخصه لها فتركت جرَّتها، ودخلت المدينة والمسيح يملأ قلبها لدرجة أنها نسيت ما يصيبها شخصيًا من العار، ونادت قائلة: «هلموا انظروا إنسانًا قال لي كل ما فعلت. أَلعل هذا هو المسيح؟».

قارئي العزيز: تأمل فيما تعنيه هذه الكلمات: «لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله ..». 
هل هذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي تحتاجه هذه الخاطئة؟ نعم. ليس من شك في ذلك لأن يسوع هو الذي قال هكذا. ومهما كانت حالتك، فإن أول ما تحتاج إليه ليس هو شفاعة القديسين ولا مجهودات بشرية في طريق الإصلاح، بل أن تعرف عطية الله.

هل تسأل قائلاً مَن هو، وما هي عطية الله؟ إن عطية الله هي نفس الشخص الذي قابل تلك المرأة السامرية الخاطئة، يسوع المسيح ابن الله «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل (أي أعطى) ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» ( يو 3: 16 )، «وأما هِبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا» ( رو 6: 23 ).

ويا لُعظم نعمة الله إذ يقدم لك هذه العطية مجانًا! 
فهل تقبلها بالإيمان الآن؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## sparrow (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعبك 
كنت هديك تقيم ومنفعش


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> كنت هديك تقيم ومنفعش


ويبارك خدمتك يا تاسونى
وتقيمى هو مروركم واستفادكم الروحية
+ ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*أَبَفرَاس وخدمة الصلاة






يُسلم عليكم أَبَفراس، الذي هو منكم، عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهدٌ كل حينٍ لأجلكم بالصلوات ( كو 4: 12 )

الطريقة التي يُذكر بها اسم أبفراس في العهد الجديد جديرة بالالتفات لأنه مع أن الإشارة إليه مختصرة جدًا، إلا أنها مشحونة بالمعاني. ويظهر أن أبفراس هو صورة مضبوطة للرجال الذين نحن في مسيس الحاجة إليهم في وقتنا الحاضر. فأتعابه كما يدوّنها الوحي يظهر أنها لم تكن لها الصورة الخارجية الخلابة، بل لم تكن ظاهرة أمام عيون الناس ولا معرَّضة لمديحهم.
 ومع ذلك فقد كانت أتعابًا ثمينة لا تُقدر قيمتها. أتعابًا في المخدع داخل الأبواب المغلقة. أتعابًا في المقادس. أتعابًا يصبح بدونها كل شيء عقيمًا لا قيمة له. فالوحي الإلهي لا يضع أمامنا أبفراس كمبشر مقتدر ولا كمعلم قدير ولا كمتكلم فصيح ولا كأخ ذي مواهب فائقة، الوحي لا يخبرنا عن ذلك، مع أنه ربما كان هكذا، وهذه الخدمات ثمينة ونافعة في محلها. ولكن الروح القدس يضعه أمامنا في هذه الصفة الواحدة المهمة التي يجب أن تمس أعماق حياتنا الروحية والأدبية، وضعه أمامنا كرجل الصلاة. الصلاة بلجاجة وحرارة وجهاد ليس لأجل نفسه بل لأجل الآخرين.

فلنصغِ إلى شهادة الوحي «يُسلِّم عليكم أَبفراس، الذي هو منكم، عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهدٌ كل حينٍ لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله. فإني أشهد فيه أن له غيرة كثيرة لأجلكم، ولأجل الذين في لاودكية، والذين في هيرابُوليس» ( كو 4: 12 ، 13). هذا هو أبفراس. يا ليت لنا مئات نظيره في وقتنا الحاضر:
 إننا نحتاج إلى رجال صلاة.
 رجال كأبفراس.
 نعم إنه يسرنا أن نرى رجالاً ساعين على أقدامهم للكرازة بالمسيح. 

يسرنا أن نرى رجالاً بالروح الرعوية الصحيحة يطوفون من مكان لآخر لافتقاد إخوتهم في كل البلدان. 
ونحن نقدِّر قيمة هذه الخدمات الشريفة فوق ما تستطيع أن تعبِّر هذه الألفاظ. ولكننا نرجع ونقول إننا في حاجة إلى روح الصلاة بحرارة وجهاد ومواظبة، لأنه بدون ذلك لا نجاح في أي شيء. رجل بدون صلاة هو رجل فارغ. واعظ بدون صلاة هو واعظ بلا فائدة. كاتب بلا صلاة هو كاتب عقيم. مبشر بلا صلاة قليل الثمر، راعٍ بلا صلاة لا يستطيع أن يقدم الطعام الكافي للقطيع.

 نحن في حاجة إلى رجال صلاة، رجال كأبفراس، رجال تشهد جدران مخادعهم بجهادهم وغيرتهم، هؤلاء بلا شك الرجال النافعون اللازمون لوقتنا هذا.

*​


----------



## happy angel (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات دسمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات دسمه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسى يا ماما لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*شيء ممكن وآخر مستحيل






نحن الذين مُتنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش بعد فيها؟ ( رو 6: 2 )

من الممكن للمؤمن أن يزِل في الخطية، لكن يستحيل أن يعيش فيها. ولقد قال الرسول يعقوب: «لأننا في أشياء كثيرة نعثُر جميعنا» ( يع 3: 2 )، كما قال الرسول بولس: «أيها الإخوة، إن انسبق إنسانٌ فأُخذ في زلة ما، فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة، ناظرًا إلى نفسك لئلا تُجرَّب أنت أيضًا» ( غل 6: 1 ). 

مما يدل على أنه حتى الروحاني ممكن أن يسقط في التجربة. لكن إن كانت الزلة واردة بالأسف، فإن العيشة في الخطية أمر مستحيل، كقول الرسول: 
« أ نبقى في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة؟» ويُجيب على ذلك بالقول: «حاشا (بمعنى أن هذا أمر غير وارد)!»، ثم يستطرد قائلاً: «نحن الذين مُتنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش بعد فيها؟» ( رو 6: 1 ، 2).

قد يتطرف أحدهم إلى الظن أن المسيحي لو سقط في الخطية لا يكون مؤمنًا حقيقيًا، لكن هذا غير صحيح، لأن المؤمن الحقيقي ممكن ـ بالأسف ـ أن يسقط في الخطية، لكنه يستحيل أن يعيش فيها.

لذلك أقول مُحذرًا إنه لو سقط في خطية ما أحد المعترفين بالمسيح، وظل على حاله، ولم يرجع بالتوبة إلى الله، فهذا برهان على أنه لم يُولد ثانية، لأن المؤمن الحقيقي، لسان حاله يقول: «إذا سقطت أقوم» ( مي 7: 8 ).

والمؤمن في هذا يُشبه الخروف، الذي يمكن أن يزل وهو سائر في طريقه، لكنه حين يعثر في مشيه، يقوم فورًا وينتفض، لأن طبيعته تأبى القذارة ولا تحبها. هكذا المؤمن ممكن أن يزّل، لكن لأن طبيعته الجديدة تكره الخطية، فيستحيل أن يعيش فيها.
بعكس الخنزير الذي بطبيعته يحب الأوحال، وهو المجال الذي يستمتع بالعيش فيه. فإذا وُجد شخص يستمتع بفعل الخطية، ويجد نفسه فيها، فهذا دليل على أنه ليس مولودًا من الله.

 فالمولود من الله، حتى لو كان إيمانه ضعيفًا مثل لوط، يستحيل أن يتوافق مع الخطية، بل إنه يتعذب بسببها (انظر 2بطرس2: 8). أما غير المؤمنين فهم لا ينزعجون مُطلقًا بسببها «فبالحري مكروه وفاسدٌ الإنسان الشارب الإثم كالماء!» ( أي 15: 16 )، «أ لم يعلم كل فاعلي الإثم، الذين يأكلون شعبي كما يأكلون الخبز، والرب لم يَدعوا» ( مز 14: 4 ).
 أي أن الخطية بالنسبة لهم كأكل الخبز وشرب الماء!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*عِلم الكتاب المقدس

*
*




تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ( 2بط 1: 21 )

نستطيع بالتأمل في ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس من حقائق علمية أن نرى صفته الإلهية واضحة بجلاء تام. لقد أخذ العلماء مئات، بل وآلاف السنين ليكتشفوا بالمشاهدة والتجارب، حقائق هي مُعطاة لنا في الكتاب المقدس. فمَن كان يتجاسر أن يكتب حقائق بقيت فوق المعرفة العامة لمئات وألوف السنين بعد كتابتها، إلا إذا كان ذلك بوحي إلهي؟؟

أ ـ قال أيوب قبل المسيح بأكثر من 1500 سنة: «يُعلِّق الأرض على لا شيء»، وإشعياء قبل المسيح بحوالي 700 سنة تحدث عن كروية الأرض: «الجالس على كرة الأرض»، وهكذا سليمان قبل المسيح بحوالي 1000 سنة، قال: «لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر».

فهذه الفصول تبين أن الأرض كروية ومعلَّقة على لا شيء في الفضاء، عِلمًا بأن أول عالِم اكتشف هذه الحقيقة كان كوبرنيكس، سنة1475م، أي حوالي 3000 سنة بعد أيوب، 2400 سنة بعد سليمان، 2100 سنة بعد إشعياء.
 إن الله وحده هو الذي أوحى إليهم بهذا، بخلاف أفكار الناس.

كان تقدير الناس لعدد النجوم حتى القرن الخامس عشر، يزيد قليلاً عن ألف، لكن الآن نحن نعلم أنه يوجد أكثر من 100 بليون نجم في المجموعة التي شمسنا جزء منها، ويوجد أكثر من بليون مجموعة أخرى، ومع أن إرميا كتب في سنة600 ق. م عن النجوم «كما أن جُند السماوات (النجوم) لا يُعدّ»، وسأل أيوب الرب: «أ تُخرج المنازل (مجموعة الكواكب) في أوقاتها وتهدي النعش مع بناته». من أين أتى الفكر بأن يهدي العرش؟ 
فالنعش كان يُعتبر نجمًا ثابتًا حتى عهد قريب، ومن سنوات ليست بكثيرة اكتُشف أنه يتحرك في الفضاء بسرعة 260 ميلاً في الثانية. 

لو لم يكن كاتب سفر أيوب مُلهمًا من الله، ما كان يخطر بفكره سؤال كهذا!

وتوجد حقائق علمية كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، أخذ العلم قرونًا كثيرة حتى اكتشف صحتها.

ما كان يتصوَّر الناس حتى العصور الحديثة أن الريح يتحرك بقوانين محددة، مع أن سليمان في سفر الجامعة1: 6 صرَّح بأن الريح لها مسارات مُحددة تتبعها.

ويُعتبر اكتشافًا حديثًا نسبيًا أن الهواء له وزن، ولكن أيوب كتب من 1500 سنة قبل المسيح عن الريح أن له وزنًا (أيوب28: 25).

أَ ليس هذا دليلاً قاطعًا على الصفة الإلهية للمعرفة التي في الكتاب المقدس؟

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*واقفٌ بعد قيامته






جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط، وقال لهم: سلامٌ لكم! ( يو 20: 19 )

تميَّزت خدمة الرب يسوع المُعبَّر عنها بالوقوف، حيث يمكننا أن نتتبعه أولاً واقفًا لخدمة الإنسان في حياته على الأرض ( لو 4: 16 ، 39؛ 5: 1؛ مر4: 39؛ 10: 49؛ يو7: 37)، ثم واقفًا لخدمة الإنسان في مشاهد مُحاكماته، حتى الصلب واللَحد، ثم نراه واقفًا ـ بعد قيامته ـ لأجل سلامهم وإسعادهم. وإذا قصَرنا حديثنا على يوحنا20: 21 سنرى سيدنا الكريم واقفًا:

(1) في مشهد البكاء والأنين: نرى المجدلية أمام القبر الفارغ، ولم تجد عزاءها في التلميذين الماضيين ( يو 20: 10 )، ولا في الملاكين الجالسين (ع12)، فهي لا ترضى بالسيد بديلاً. 
وإذ به ـ له المجد ـ يكافئ أشواقها المستعّرة ومحبتها المشتعلة ودموعها المنهمرة، فعندما «التفتت إلى الوراء، فنظرت يسوع واقفًا»، وكالراعي دعاها باسمها «يا مريم!»، ووضع في فمها أعظم بشارة: «اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم» ( يو 20: 19 ).

(2) في مشهد الخوف الحزين: حيث كان التلاميذه مجتمعين، والخوف يملأ قلوبهم، والحزن يسود نفوسهم «جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: سلامٌ لكم. ولمّا قال هذا أراهم يديه وجنبه، ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب» ( يو 20: 19 ، 20).

(3) في مشهد الشك وعدم اليقين: إذ لم يكن توما معهم حين جاء يسوع، لم يصدقهم، وقال لهم: «إن لم أُبصر في يديه أثر المسامير، وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير، وأضع يدي في جنبه، لا أُومن».
 ولكن ها هو إلهنا الذي يُخرج من الآكل أُكلٌ، يؤكد أمام المتشككين وناقدي كلمة الله صِدق نبوة مزمور22: 16 «ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ»، وأيضًا صِدق نبوة زكريا13: 6 «ما هذه الجروح في يديك؟».

 فرغم شكوك توما «جاء يسوع ... ووقف في الوسط»، مؤكدًا قيامته «ثم قال لتوما: هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي، ولا تكن غير مؤمنٍ بل مؤمنًا»، وللحال أجاب توما: ”ربي وإلهي“ ( يو 20: 26 - 29).

(4) في مشهد الفشل المُبين (يو21): على بحر طبرية، إذ كان بطرس والذين معه، في إحباط وفشل مرير إذ لم يمسكوا صيدًا «ولما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطئ ...» (ع4- 6). 
وإذ أطاعوا قوله لم يعودوا يقدروا أن يجذبوا الشبكة من كثرة السمك، وتحول الفشل إلى نجاح وخير جزيل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*جبار البأس*






*جدعون كان يخبط حنطة في المعصرة لكي يهربها من المديانيين. فظهر له ملاكُ الرب وقال له: الرب معك يا جبار البأس ( قض 6: 11 ، 12)*
*
مَن هم رجال الله ذوو البأس؟ أين نجدهم؟
 ليس بالضرورة في الأماكن العامة يناضلون ضد المُلحدين أو ينددون بحماقات الزمان الحاضر، بل إن كنت تحب أن ترى رجال البأس فاذهب إلى المخادع.*

*فهناك في المخدع: أم لأولاد، في عمل دائب لا يفرغ. هي عُرضة أن تكون كغيرها من باقي نساء العالم من حيث المظاهر وغيرها من الأساليب الماكرة المضللة التي تستعبد كثيرًا من الأمهات.
 كما أن في عنقها عملاً ضروريًا لا بد من أدائه كل يوم، يضغط عليه كل لحظة.
 إذًا فهي ـ في هذا الجو ـ عُرضة لأن تصلي صلاة على عَجَل، ثم تندفع إلى أعمال اليوم بقلب بعيد عن حضرة الله. هل نُعجب أن يبقى للأم النذر اليسير من السيطرة على الأولاد؟ 
وألا يكون لها من السلطان ما يقودهم إلى طرق الله؟ لكن انظر، إنها تترك عملها لحظة، وتأخذ كتابها، وفي فترة هادئة تقرأ وتصلي. 
إنها تقول إن صليب المسيح قد منحها ـ على الأقل ـ هذا الامتياز، وتتمسك به كامتيازها.
 لكنني أسمع بعض الزوجات يَقُلن: إنك تجهل العمل الذي أمامنا. بيد إنني، يا أختاه، أعلم أنه إذا لم يكن لديك عزم القلب في الحصول، من كلمة الله، على طعام لنفسك يوميًا، فإنك لن تنتصرين في ميدانك.*

*وهنا رجل أعمال، يستيقظ قبل الموعد الذي يتطلبه العمل بنصف ساعة مثلاً، ليحصل على كلمة من الله قبل أن يمضي للصراع مع العالم. هو يفضِّل ذلك على تناول الطعام، ويعتبره أهم من العمل ذاته. هو يضع في المكان الأول من الأهمية: ملكوت الله. هو الأول، ليس فقط من حيث الترتيب الزمني، بل من حيث الأهمية والضرورة الحتمية.*

*دعني أُصارحك يا أخي بأنك لن تكون جدعونًا ما لم تتجاذب مع هذه الاختبارات.
 لن تكون جبار بأس، ولن تنقذ واحدًا من أولاد الله من العالم، ما لم يتوفر لك من عزم القلب ما كنت أصفه لك. 

وهل من عَجَب أن نرى الأم تندب لأن العالم يتسلل باستمرار إلى داخل الأسرة، وأن أولادها يتجهون ذلك الاتجاه عوض أن يتحولوا إلى المسيح؟
 ألا فلنكتب هذا بأحرف من نار في أعماق نفوسنا، في أغوار ضمائرنا:
 المسيح وكلمته أولاً وقبل كل شيء؛ وما عداه، حتى الحياة ذاتها، أمر ثانوي.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجيء العريس







**ففي نصف الليل صارَ صراخ: هوذا العريس مُقبل، فاخرجن للقائه ( مت 25: 6 )*
*
منذ تأسيس المسيحية كان هذا المجيء موضوع انتظار عموم المسيحيين كما هو واضح من قول الرب «يُشبه ملكوت السماوات عشر عذارى أخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن للقاء العريس» ( مت 25: 1 ). 

وكان لذلك المجيء مكان عظيم من الاعتبار بل بالحري من الشوق والانتظار في قلوب رسل المسيح والمؤمنين الأولين الذين لم ينسوا وصية السيد «اسهروا لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة» ( مت 25: 13 ).*

*ولكن واأسفاه .. فإنه قد مضت أجيال عديدة وأصبح هذا الموضوع مجهولاً عند كثير من المسيحيين لأنه «فيما أبطأ العريس نعسن جميعهن ونمن» ( مت 25: 5 )، ولم يبقَ لهم موضوع انتظار سوى الموت.*

*فيا لها من حالة مُحزنة فإنه بينما كان الواجب علينا أن ننتظر قدوم العريس والدخول إلى عُرسه المجيد، قد أبدلنا العريس بالموت، والفرح بالجنازة.

 ولكن شكرًا لله بيسوع المسيح ربنا الذي من رحمته الكثيرة لم يحرمنا من معرفة موضوع تعزيتنا ورجائنا المبارك لأنه سُرَّ بمشيئته الصالحة في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بأن يُسمعنا الصوت الصارخ في نصف الليل «هوذا العريس مُقبل فاخرجن للقائه» ( مت 25: 6 ).*

*وقد بارك الرب على المُناداة بهذا المجيء حتى انتبه كثيرون في أماكن مختلفة من أولاد الله فقاموا من نومهم وأصلحوا مصابيحهم وخرجوا لملاقاة العريس.*

*إن السيد المسيح له المجد في يوم غير معلوم وفي ساعة غير مُنتظرة سوف ينزل من بيت الآب وأول شيء يُجريه حينئذٍ هو إقامة جميع الأبرار الذين رقدوا فيه منذ ابتداء العالم سواء كانوا من قديسي العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد. وهذا هو الوقت السعيد الذي فيه يقول الابن الحبيب للآب «ها أنا والأولاد الذين أعطانيهم الله» ( عب 2: 13 ).*

*فمَن يستطيع أن يُعبِّر عن فرح قلب الآب الذي اشتاق أن يؤتى إليه ببنين؟ ومَنْ يعبِّر عن أفراح ذلك الابن الحبيب الذي رجع إلى بيت الآب ومعه أولئك البنون؟ 

ومَنْ يستطيع أن يتصوَّر فرح الروح القدس الذي طالما كان عمله في المؤمنين كالباكورة، بينما هم يئنون متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادهم؟ ها هم الآن قد حصلوا على فرحه بهم وقد فرحوا به في حالة الكمال.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*لاوي .. اتبعني






وبعد هذا خرج فنظر عشارًا اسمه لاوي جالسًا عند مكان الجباية، فقال له: اتبعني. فترك كل شيء وقام وتبعه ( لو 5: 27 ، 28)

ذلك العشار الذي نظره المسيح ودعاه، لا نظن أنه كان قبل ذلك قد ترك شروره وغيَّر حياته وصار مستقيمًا. 
كلا، لأن يسوع نظره جالسًا عند مكان الجباية، أي في المحل الذي يؤدي فيه عمله ويرتكب فيه شروره؛ أي دعاه وهو غارق في أوحاله وساقط في هوّته.

 دعاه وهو في أردأ الحالات وأشنعها.

 فلا تستكثروا أيها الخطاة شروركم ولا تيأسوا من حالتكم، ولا تنتظروا حتى تُصلحوا من أمركم، بل تعالوا إلى المسيح بحالتكم وهو قادر بنعمته أن يرفعكم من أعمق الحُفر، وأن يطهركم من أقذر الأدران.

ونلاحظ أن ذلك العشار كان اسمه لاوي، وهذا الاسم كان يُطلق على الجماعة التي تخدم الهيكل، ولكن هذا الاسم لم يغيِّر شيئًا من ذلك العشار وحالته.
 وهكذا الحال مع كثير من المسيحيين، فلن ينفع الاسم أو الجنس أو المذهب شيئًا ما لم يتبعوا الرب يسوع.

نظر يسوع إلى ذلك العشار نظرة طويلة ذات معانِ، ولا بد أن ذلك العشار رفع بصره فرأى يسوع ينظر إليه، فاخترقت تلك النظرة أعماق قلبه، ولا بد أن ذلك العشار إذ نظر يسوع ينظر إليه أدرك بل أحسَّ بمعاني تلك النظرات، ولا بد أن نظرة يسوع كانت تجمع بين الأسف على حالة ذلك العشار، واللهفة على تخليص حياته، وبين الحب لنفسه البشرية والعطف على نفسه الهالكة، والشوق إلى إنقاذ تلك النفس وردّها. أدرك لاوي تلك المعاني كلها لأن نعمة الله قد أوصلتها إلى قلبه، فشعر في لحظة أن حالته سيئة، وأن نفسه هالكة، وحينئذٍ أخذ يتلمس الطريق للخلاص فلم يجدها من نفسه، وحينئذٍ شعر يسوع برغبته، وأحس بحيرته، فأراد أن يُريه الطريق للخلاص في القول «اتبعني».

تلك هي طريق الخلاص الوحيدة أيها البعيدون عن الله، ولن تنفعكم محاولاتكم البشرية أو مجهوداتكم الأدبية فتيلاً، فيا ليتكم ترفعون أبصاركم إلى الصليب فتروا يسوع ينظر إلى كل واحد منكم نظرة ملؤها الحب والعطف والحنان، نظرة تنفذ إلى أعماق قلوبكم فتجعلكم بتأثيرها تصرخون قائلين:
 «ماذا نفعل لكي نخلص؟ وعندئذٍ تفتح نعمة الله آذانكم لسماع قوله: 
«اتبعني».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*نُعمي وفتيات بوعز





فقالت نُعمي لراعوث كنتها: إنه حسنٌ يا بنتي أن تخرجي مع فتياته حتى لا يقعوا بكِ في حقلٍ آخر ( را 2: 22 )

لأن نُعمي كانت لها علاقة طويلة مع بوعز، أمكنها أن تنصح وتعلِّم راعوث. كذلك الآن، فهناك مَن لهم الوقت الطويل في طريق العلاقة مع المسيح، من الشيوخ ومن العجائز، وبالرغم من فشلهم الكثير ـ مثل نُعمي ـ ولكنهم يَصلحون أن يُعلّموا وينصحوا الشباب.

وإن كانت نُعمي لا ترسم أمامنا مَن لها الموهبة أن تعلِّم أو تكرز، بل تُرينا القديسات العجائز اللاتي نقرأ عنهن في رسالة تيطس2 «مُعلمات الصلاح»، وباستطاعتهن أن ينصحن الحَدَثات بالمحبة.

 وبهذه الروح، فإن نُعمي لم تُثِر أية مصاعب ولم تضع عقبات أمام راعوث، فقالت لها في الحال: «اذهبي يا بنتي» ( را 2: 2 )، وشجعت راعوث في هذا العمل المغبوط؛ الالتقاط. وعند عودة راعوث من عملها، فإن نُعمي تعرفت على تقدمها، فنقرأ «فرأت حماتها ما التقطته» (ع18). وفضلاً عن هذا، لقد متَّعت نفسها بتقدم راعوث، فسألتها: «أين التقطتِ اليوم؟ وأين اشتغلتِ؟» (ع19).

 ونجدها أيضًا تُنير راعوث تجاه بوعز وتعطيها مشورة محبة تجاه التقاطها (ع20، 21). فهل مثل هذه الروح التي لنُعمي تتوفر بين العجائز القديسات اللاتي يعتنين بالحَدَثات، لتشجيعهن ومراقبة تقدمهن، والسؤال عن أحوالهن الروحية، وتعليمهن معرفة المسيح، وتقديم المشورة لهن في التقاطهن؟

كما أن فتيات بوعز ساعدن في هذا العمل المبارك في الالتقاط. ففي الأعداد8، 22 كانوا رفقاء راعوث في التقاطها. 
أ فلا تتحدث لنا هذه الصورة عن الروابط الحُبية والشركة بين شعب الرب التي تصبح عونًا عظيمًا في تعزيز التقدم الروحي؟

ويحذر بوعز راعوث «لا تذهبي لتلتقطي في حقلِ آخر، وأيضًا لا تبرحي من ههنا، بل هنا لازمي فتياتي». فقد كانت هناك حقول أخرى وفتيات أُخريات، ولكنهن غرباء عن بوعز. وسواء كنا صغارًا أم كبارًا، فإننا نفعل حسنًا في طريق الإيمان أن نلتفت إلى تحذيرات بوعز. فالعالم له حقوله الجذابة العديدة، وبإمكانه أن يقدم رفقة مُسرّة للغاية في أوقات معينة، ولكن حقول العالم الجذابة ورفقة العالم الباطلة، ليست من المسيح.
 وفي أعمالنا الزمنية، فإننا نعمل مع أهل العالم بالارتباط بأمور هذه الحياة، ولكن ليست في هذه الدائرة نستمتع بالشركة الحُبية ونحرز التقدم الروحي؛ هذه التي يمكن أن نجدها فقط في رفقائنا من شعب الرب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*صلاح الله رغم فشل الكل في قادش*

*





كلِّما الصخرة أمام أعينهم أن تعطي ماءها ( عد 20: 8 )

بالقُرب من نهاية رحلة الشعب القديم في البرية؛ بالقُرب من كنعان (في قادش) تعرَّض الشعب لأزمة أخرى: فليس هناك ماء. رفيديم في بداية الرحلة، وقادش في النهاية، وكلاهما بلا ماء! فالبرية في حياة الشعب كما في حياتنا لم تتغير. 

وبدأ الشعب يتذمر كعادته (جيل مضى وجيل حاضر ليس أفضل من الأول؛ جيل متذمر، فالإنسان أيضًا لم يتغير)، وإذا برجل الله موسى يلجأ كعادته الجميلة إلى الرب، وإذا بالرب يعطيه أمرًا واضحًا:
 خُذ العصا؛ عصا الكهنوت، عصا هارون التي أفرخت؛ وكلِّم الصخرة فتخرج ماءها ( عد 20: 7 ). 
ولم يكن أمر الرب غريبًا، فقد كانت الصخرة تُخرج لهم ماء ولكنها توقفت لسبب لا نعرفه، والأمر يؤكد هذا «فتخرج ماءها».

ولكن إذا برجل الله موسى وقد نَفَذ صبره (كما يحدث معنا كثيرًا) يضرب الصخرة مرتين، ويشك في صلاح الله (أساس الخطأ) ويحدِّث الشعب بعدم إيمان بوعود الله قائلاً: أ مِن هذه الصخرة نُخرج لكم ماء؟ 
أ هذا غريب عليك يا موسى، أَ لم يحدث من قبل أن خرج الماء من الصخرة؟!! 
أ عسير على الله الذي ملأ أجندة حياتك معجزات، أن يصنع هذا؟!! أ جاء الوقت لتشك في صلاح الله، وبعدم إيمان بوعوده تخاطب الشعب، 
أ نسيت يا موسى؟ نعم نسي كما ننسى نحن أيضًا!!

إخوتي الأعزاء .. إن المشهد مُظلم جدًا في قادش، الجيل فاسد والقائد فشل، والبرية بلا ماء، ولكن دعونا نتوقف للحيظة لنرى ماذا فعل الله حينما أسوَّد المشهد تمامًا.

لم يكتفِ له المجد بأن يعطيهم ماء ولكنه أعطى ماءً غزيرًا؛ فيض من المياه.
 ينبوع انفتح ولم يُغلق، فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها. 
وكان الله يؤكد صِدق مواعيده ويسطِّر على صفحات الكون، الدقة المتناهية لوعوده فخرج (من الصخرة) ماء غزير.

إخوتي الأحباء .. بإيمان بسيط دعونا ننتظر إلهنا العظيم في كل ظروفنا مهما اسوَّدت الدنيا حولنا وفشل الكل وفشلنا في أنفسنا، فإلهنا الذي لا يمكن أن يتنكَّر لوعوده الدقيقة الصالحة، لا بد أن يُخرج لنا في وقته ماءً غزيرًا حتى في قادش، حتى في أسوأ الظروف وأمرّ الأيام.

 يُخرج لنا ماءً غزيرًا لنا ولأُسَرنا ولاجتماعاتنا؛ ماءً غزيرًا ليس لنا (للجماعة) فقط، بل وحتى للخطاة المرتبطين بنا، فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها.

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رجل الأوجاع






رجل أوجاع ومُختبر الحَزَن ( إش 53: 3 )
«فإذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر جلس هكذا على البئر» ( يو 4: 6 ).
 تفكروا في الرب نفسه، وهو رب المجد، يجلس مُتعَبًا على البئر، عطشانًا يسأل رشفة ماء في هذا العالم الذي كُوِّن به والذي لم يعرفه!!

لقد كان له المجد، مهما كانت الكُلفة على نفسه، إعلانًا عن محبة الله للإنسان.

 وإني أسجد تعبدًا لأجل محبته التي قادته لأن يُجعل خطية لأجلي، المحبة التي دفعته لأن يتحمل كل تلك
 الآلام نيابةً عنا.

ماذا أتوقع من أصدقائي إذا دخلت في تجربة؟ 
على الأقل أتوقع أن لا يتركوني. 
لكن الجميع تركوه وهربوا.
 وماذا أتوقع من الجالس على كرسي العدالة؟ أتوقع أن يحمي البريء. وبيلاطس يغسل يديه من دمه، ويسلِّمه ـ ويا للعجب ـ للشعب!

وماذا أتوقع من الكاهن؟ 
أتوقع أن يترفق بالجهال والضالين، لكنهم ازدادوا تحريضًا للشعب على قتل البار، وأن يصرخوا قائلين «خُذه اصلبه».

أوجاعه، ينبغي أن تكون أبدًا وعلى الدوام، موضوع تأملنا، نتفرَّس فيها بكل احترام وخشوع.

 هذا التأمل العميق يرفع نعمة الرب يسوع أمام النفس، ويولِّد فيها الإحساس بأن هذا المتألم ليس سوى ابن الله الكامل.

انتظر رقة فلم تكن، معزين فلم يجد. ليس إنسان منا يستطيع أن يسبر أغوار هذه الحقيقة، أن ذاك الذي هو في حضن الآب، يجد نفسه، كإنسان، متروكًا من الله! 
وعلى قياس معرفته بأنه القدوس، على هذا القياس عينه أستشعر معنى أن يُجعل خطية أمام الله.
 وعلى قياس معرفته بمحبة الله، على هذا القياس عينه أحس بمعنى ان يكون متروكًا من الله!

هو القيامة والحياة.
 ويا للعجب وهو كذلك في هذا العالم كمَن بيده مغاليق الموت، نراه يخطو بنفسه إلى ما داخل الموت لأجلنا!!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*حل المشاكل في المقادس






اللَّهُم، في القدس طريقك. أي إلهٍ عظيمٌ مثل الله؟ ( مز 77: 13 )

في مزمور77: 13 قال آساف: «اللَّهُم، في القدس طريقك». 
وهذا معناه أننا في داخل المقادس سيمكننا أن نفهم أمور الله. خارج المقادس تكون الرؤية غير واضحة، والذهن مشوَّشًا، ولكن داخل المقادس يمكن للقديس أن يرى الأمور بعين الله، وبالتالي فإنه يرى لا الحاضر فحسبْ، بل المستقبل أيضًا.

وكثير من رجال الله وجدوا حلاً لمشكلاتهم المتنوعة في المقادس. فلقد كان عند الملك حزقيا مشكلة قومية حربية، عندما أتت عليه جيوش ملك أشور.

 فكيف حُلَّت تلك المشكلة؟
 لقد حُلَّت عندما دخل هيكل الله، ونشر أمامه رسائل سنحاريب ملك أشور، فاستجاب الرب لصلاته، وأعطاه نُصرة عجيبة على الأعداء.

وبعده كان عند حبقوق مشكلة كونية أدبية، كيف يسمح الله القدوس بأن يبلع الشرير من هو أبَر منه؟
 وهذه حُلَّت عندما وقف حبقوق على الحصن وعلى المرصد، ليراقب ماذا يقول الرب له، وماذا يُجيبه عن شكواه.
 فأجابه الرب، واستراح حبقوق من حيرته!

وقبلهما كان عند حنَّة مشكلة شخصية صحية، فهي كانت عاقرًا. هذه المشكلة حُلَّت عندما دخلت حَنَّة المقادس بمشكلتها المستعصية، ولما خرجت لم يكن وجهها بعد مُغيرًا.

وفي أيام المسيح بالجسد، كان عند يوحنا المعمدان مشكلة كتابية فكرية. إن يوحنا المعمدان العظيم شكّ، وأرسل إلى المسيح يقول له:
 «أنت هو الآتي، أم ننتظر آخر؟».
ومع أن هذا الشك غير ممدوح، ومع أن الرب قال له: «طوبى لمَن لا يعثر فيَّ»، ولكن الجميل أن المعمدان اتجه بمشكلته وحيرته إلى الاتجاه الصحيح، إلى المسيح، وإذ لم يكن ممكنًا له أن يذهب إليه بنفسه، لأنه كان في السجن، فقد أرسل إليه اثنين من تلاميذه، وعند المسيح وَجدت مشكلته حلاً، وسؤاله وجد ردًا.

ونلاحظ أن حزقيا بمشكلته الحربية، وحَنَّة بمشكلتها الصحية وجدا الحل لمشكلتيهما في الصلاة، ولقد قيل عن الصلاة إنها تحرك اليد التي تحرك الكون. 
وأما حبقوق بمشكلته الكونية، ويوحنا بمشكلته الفكرية وجدا الحل لمشكلتيهما في كلمة الله. 
لذا فما أهم أن يكون لكلٍ منا لقاء يومي نختلي فيه مع الله، نقرأ فيه الكتاب المقدس، ونتحدث فيه إلى الآب بروح المودّة، أو لنطرح همومنا عند قدميه، أو لنعترف أمامه بخطايانا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حياة المفديين العملية






افتُديتم .. بدمٍ كريمٍ .. فأحبوا بعضكم بعضًا من قلبٍ طاهرٍ بشدة .. فاطرحوا كل خبثٍ وكل مكرٍ والرياء والحسد وكل مذمة ( 1بط 1: 18 - 2: 1)

في أيامنا السابقة قبل أن يدخل المسيح إلى حياتنا، كنا بعيدين عن الله، ونحيا الحياة الباطلة التي عاشتها الأجيال الساقطة. إننا قد افتُدينا من هذه الحالة، ولقد كانت القيمة التي قدّرها الله لفدائنا، تتضح من التكلفة الباهظة التي تكلفها في الصليب.
 إننا لم نُفتدَ بأشياء تفنى، بفضة أو ذهب، بل «بدمٍ كريم، كما من حملٍ بلا عيبٍ ولا دنسٍ، دمِ المسيح» ( 1بط 1: 18 ، 19).
 والحَمَل كان معروفًا سابقًا من الله قبل تأسيس العالم، ولكنه أُظهر في وقته للمؤمنين، وبواسطته نُستحضر لله لنسلك أمامه بالإيمان والرجاء، عالمين أن الله أقام المسيح من الأموات وأعطاه مجدًا.

وإيماننا في الله الذي يستطيع أن يُقيم الموتى، ورجاؤنا في الله الذي يعطي المجد. وهكذا كمفديين، نتميز بالإيمان والرجاء بالله (ع20، 21).

ونحن أولاد بالارتباط بالآب، ونحن مفديون بالارتباط بعمل المسيح، ونحن إخوة بالارتباط أحدنا بالآخر. ولهذا نُحرَّض كإخوة «فأحبوا بعضكم بعضًا من قلبٍ طاهرٍ بشدة» (ع22). 

و”القلب الطاهر“ تتحصل عليه النفس التي تتطهر من كل شر ومن كل دوافع ذاتية التي تعوق انسياب المحبة بطاعة الحق.

إن علاقاتنا كإخوة لا تعود إلى الميلاد الطبيعي، كما كان مع إسرائيل، بل تعود إلى الولادة الروحية عندما «ولدنا ثانيةً ... بكلمة الله» (ع23). وبهذه الولادة الثانية نلنا طبيعة جديدة، وهي ذات الطبيعة التي هي المحبة، وبالرغم من الاختلافات الاجتماعية العديدة، فإننا قادرون أن يحب أحدنا الآخر. فالحياة والعلاقات التي تنساب من هذه الولادة الجديدة هي باقية ودائمة ككلمة الله التي تُولد بها النفس.

 فكلمة الله ”حية وباقية إلى الأبد“، حتى أن كل مَن وُلد ثانيةً يدخل إلى الحياة وإلى العلاقات التي لا يمسها الموت أو نهاية الزمان.

وإذ وُلدنا من الكلمة، وامتلكنا طبيعة جديدة برغبات جديدة، كما امتلكنا الحق الذي نُطهر به نفوسنا، فإن الرسول يحذرنا من شرور الطبيعة القديمة التي تعوق محبتنا بعضنا لبعض، وكذلك نمونا الروحي. 
وعلينا أن نطرح الخبث الذي يضمر الأفكار الشريرة تجاه الآخرين، والمكر الذي يخفي حقيقتنا، والرياء الذي يدّعي ما ليس فينا، والحسد الذي يقود إلى الافتراء على مَنْ نحسده.
*​


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رجل الأوجاع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه دسمه
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعتذر عن التأخير فى إضافة التأملات الروحية 
+ رجاء محبة صلولى كتير 
آميـــــــــــــن 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*إسحاق وعيسو






وحدث لما شاخ إسحاق وكلَّت عيناه عن النظر، أنه دعا عيسو ... وقال له: ... اصنع لي أطعمة كما أحب ... حتى تُباركك نفسي .. ( تك 27: 1 - 4)

على قدر ما كان إسحاق يحب عيسو، فإن رفقة أحبت يعقوب ( تك 25: 28 ).
 وهكذا نرى بيتًا دبَّ فيه الانقسام بشكل مُحزن. وهذا أنشأ صراعًا في البيت، وأحدث فجوة بين الأخوين. إن التفرقة في المحبة والمعاملة بين الأولاد، مهما كانت الأسباب، لا تتفق مع مبادئ الله التي يوصينا بها في بيوتنا. 
فدعونا نتعلَّم كآباء من الآب السماوي الذي يحكم بغير مُحاباة ( 1بط 1: 17 ).

كان إسحاق يتجنب المواجهة مع عيسو لأنه كان عنيفًا وشرسًا، وإسحاق كان إنسانًا مُسالمًا ووادعًا، بالإضافة إلى أنه كان يُحضر له الصيد الذي يحبه، لهذا كان يتعامل معه باللطف الزائد ولو كان على حساب البر.

إن الشجاعة الأدبية تقتضي التوبيخ الأبوي الحازم في المواقف التي تحتاج إلى توبيخ.
 وكم من آباء يتجنبون المواجهة مع أبنائهم ويؤثِرون المُسَالَمة ربما بسبب ضعف في شخصياتهم، أو بسبب أخطاء مُخجلة حدثت منهم والأولاد على علمٍ بها، أو بسبب شراسة الأولاد وتمردهم!
 ومع الوقت تضيع هيبة الأب ومكانته في البيت. وعلى الأبناء أن يفهموا أن الأب يمثل الله في البيت من حيث المحبة والمهَابة والسلطان، وهو مسؤول عن إقرار وإرساء مبادئ الله في البيت، مهما كانت مبادئ العالم الفاسدة التي حولنا تقود إلى التمرد.

وفي تكوين27: 1- 4 نرى عُظم الخطأ الذي ارتكبه إسحاق إذ أراد أن يبارك عيسو؛ هذا الابن المتمرد والشرير، الذي لأجل أكلة واحدة باع بكوريته، وأظهر مُنتهى الاستهانة بأمور الله، والذي تزوج من بنات حث الشريرات ثم تزوج ابنه اسماعيل مخالفًا كل المبادئ الإلهية.

وبكل أسف لا نقرأ كلمة توبيخ واحدة أو نصيحة أبوية قدمها إسحاق لعيسو، بل كان مسرورًا به وبصيده، فخورًا بنجاحه الزمني ونشاطه. ويا لانعدام التمييز! 
وليحذر كل أب من أن يكرم بنيه على حساب الرب.
 وكم هو أمر مُرعب أن نرى الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات حتى في المؤمن!
 بل إنه في المؤمن أردأ من غير المؤمن.

ولقد ظن عيسو أن ما ضاع بأكلة يمكن أن يُسترَِّد بأكلة. ولكن مع الله القدوس لا يمكن أن يسري هذا المبدأ.
 وعلى كل مَنْ يتهاون في أمور الله، أن يعرف أن الله سيُحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلاح الله وأنقياء القلب






إنما صالحٌ الله لإسرائيل، لأنقياء القلب. ( مز 73: 1 )
يقول آساف في مزمور73: 1 «إنما صالحٌ الله لإسرائيل، لأنقياء القلب».
 وهذا معناه أن الله صالح بصفة خاصة للأنقياء القلب من شعبه. وأنهم هم ـ بشكل خاص ـ الذين يشعرون بصلاح الله.

والقلب في مزمور73 له مكان هام، حيث يَرِد في المزمور ست مرات (ع1، 7، 13، 21، 26).
 ومن كلمة الله نتعلم كيف أن الله يهمه حالة القلب فوق كل شيء. قال الحكيم: «فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، لأن منه مخارج الحياة» ( أم 4: 23 ).

ويمكننا أن نفهم معنىً جميلاً لنقاوة القلب في قول داود: «مَن يصعد إلى جبل الرب؟ ومَن يقوم في موضع قدسه؟»، ويُجيب عن تساؤله: «الطاهر اليدين، والنقي القلب». ثم يَردف قائلاً: «الذي لم يحمل نفسه إلى الباطل (الأوثان)، ولا حَلف كذبًا» ( مز 24: 3 ، 4).
 ومن هذا نفهم أن النقي القلب ليس عنده تزييف ولا غش، سواء في علاقته مع الله أو مع الناس.

ولقد قال المسيح في موعظته على الجبل: «طوبى للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يُعاينون الله» ( مت 5: 8 ). وما أجمل أن يكون لنا هذا القلب المُخلِص البسيط غير الموزع، الذي يهمه في المقام الأول مخافة الله كقول داود النبي: «وحِّد قلبي لخوف اسمك» ( مز 86: 11 )، وكقول الرسول يعقوب: «نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة، وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين» ( يع 4: 8 ).
 إن الذي له مثل هذا القلب النقي، يمكنه بحسب كلام المسيح هنا أن يرى الله.
 وعندما يرى الله فإنه لن يقول قط «زكَّيت قلبي باطلاً» ( مز 73: 13 )، بل سيتيقن أن أفضل شيء في الوجود هو نقاوة القلب، التي تعطيه أن يُعاين الله. ليس معنى ذلك أنه سيرى الله بعينيه الجسديتين، فالكتاب المقدس يعلِّمنا أن «الله روح» ( يو 4: 24 )، وبالتالي فإنه غير منظور ( كو 1: 15 )، ولا يُرى ( 1تي 1: 17 )؛ بل إنه سيراه بعين القلب. 
ولهذا كان شرط الاستمتاع برؤيته هو نقاوة القلب.

ويمكن القول إن صلاح الله يظهر في كل الظروف، ولكن المشكلة تكمن في القلب.
 فعندما يكون القلب نقيًا 
فإنه سيشعر بصلاحه، ويسعد حقًا به. 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*امييييين  ----  اخلق فينا يا رب القلب النقى-- حتى نراك بوضوح-*
*الرب يباركك اخى-*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *امييييين  ----  اخلق فينا يا رب القلب النقى-- حتى نراك بوضوح-*
> *الرب يباركك اخى-*


ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*محبة الله وأحكام الناموس






إذا اشتريت عبدًا عبرانيًا، فسِتَّ سنين يخدم، وفي السابعة يخرجُ حرًا مجانًا. ( خر 21: 2 )

في خروج21- 23 حيث الأحكام التي وضعها الرب لشعبه لتنظم بعض أمور حياتهم، يكشف هذا الجزء وميضًا من قبس محبة الله للإنسان. ودعنا نلتقط القليل من الأمثلة.

فأول هذه الأحكام نرى شريعة العبد العبراني.
 وإذا تكلمنا عن التطبيق المباشر، لا التطبيق الرمزي، نعلم أن لكل عبراني ميراثه من الرب يكفل له أن يعيش عيشة كريمة، لكننا نرى هنا إنسانًا افتقر. ومن تثنية 28 نفهم أن سبب ذلك هو أنه لم يسمع صوت الرب.
 فنحن أمام عاصٍ، لكن الله يفكر في أمره بكل الحب!!
 إنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لا زال يحب هذا الإنسان، فيضمن له بشريعته ألا يظل عبدًا مُجبرًا إلى الأبد، ولأنه يعرف قساوة قلب الإنسان تجاه أخيه الإنسان، يضيف للمالك «لا يصعُب عليك أن تُطلقه حرًا من عندك، لأنه ضِعفَي أجرة الأجير خدمك ست سنين. فيباركك الرب إلهك في كل ما تعمل» بل في سخائه يوصي «لا تُطلقه فارغًا. تُزوده من غنمك ومن بيدرك ومن معصرتك.
 كما باركك الرب إلهك تعطيه» ( تث 15: 13 ، 14، 18).
 فهل من مَثَلٍ لهذا الحب السخي الكريم تجاه الإنسان مع كونه الخاطئ الأثيم!

ثم نراه يقرر مبدأ قتل القاتل ( خر 21: 12 )، لكنه يفتح باب نجاة لغير المتعمِّد (ع13)، فهو يرثي لجهل الإنسان ولعجزه عن أن يتدبر الأمور في نصابها. بعد ذلك نرى تجريم أن يسرق الإنسان إنسانًا سالبًا إياه حريته، ووضع عقوبة القتل لذلك (ع16). ثم نرى مبدأ تعويض الضرر الواقع من واحد على الآخر (ع18، 19). ألا نستطيع أن نلمح ”روح القانون“ الإلهي هنا؟ إنه مهتم بحياة الإنسان وبحريته وبقوته. فيا لمحبة الله للإنسان!

وفي خروج22 نراه مهتمًا بالغريب (ع21)، وباليتيم والأرملة متعهدًا بحمايتهم إلى أقصى درجة (ع22- 24)، ثم بالمحتاج الذي اقترض (ع25). ثم اسمع نغمة الرقة في وسط صرامة الناموس إذ يقول للذي أقرضه «إن ارتهنت ثوب صاحبك فإلى غروب الشمس ترُده له» ولماذا؟ «لأنه وحده غطاؤه، هو ثوبه لجلده، في ماذا ينام؟ (يا للاهتمام، حتى بالثوب!! بما يغطي جلده؟!!) فيكون إذا صرخ إليَّ أني أسمع، لأني رؤوف» (ع26، 27).

 بل أنت الرأفة يا سيدي، أنت منبع اللطف والحب، مَن اقترب منك حتى ولو إلى ألفي ذراع في هذا المضمار؟ تباركت يا مُحب البشر، يا صاحب القلب الحنون!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*بقيتُ أنا وحدي






بني إسرائيل قد تركوا عهدك، ونقضوا مذابحك، وقتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف، فبقيت أنا وحدي ( 1مل 19: 10 )

لم تكن حالة نفسية طيبة تلك التي رفع فيها إيليا شكواه المُرة ضد بني إسرائيل. فأساسًا يقدم لنا إيليا مثالاً متميزًا للشهادة الأمينة لله في اليوم الشرير.
ففي وسط حالة الضلال العامة وقف بشجاعة في صف «يهوه»، ولم يهمه عدد مَن يساندوه في موقفه، سواء قليل أو كثير، ولا يشك أحد أن غيرته على اسم يهوه كانت غيرة صادقة، وأنه تمسك بها بكل قوته في وجه كل المقاومات، ولكن في الوقت الذي رفع فيه شكواه عند حوريب، كان قد انشغل بشكل غير مقبول بنفسه وبشهادته، واعتبر نفسه المحارب الوحيد الذي انقلبت ضده كل الظروف.

 وفي ذلك الموقف وضع إيليا الله في مكان خطأ في رؤياه؛ فإيليا يبدو كأنه العامل العظيم الذي لا غنى عنه، وحياته في ذلك الوقت في خطر، فما هو مصير الشهادة إذًا؟ لقد كان يرى في فكره أن كل الشهادة الأمينة قد انتهت في إسرائيل، وأن الشيطان أصبح سيد الموقف.

كم هو مؤلم أن تركز قلوبنا المُتعبة على توكيد الذات، وأفضل خدام الله وأكثرهم أمانة ليسوا مُحصّنين ضد هذا الفخ. 

صحيح أن الله يستطيع أن يحفظ الإنسان الوحيد، وأن يجعله قوة للشهادة في المشهد المظلم، كما في حالة إبراهيم «لأني دعوته وهو واحدٌ وباركته وأكثرته» ( إش 51: 2 )، وصحيح أيضًا أنه يستطيع أن يقوي الضعيف ليصنع منه «داود» ( زك 12: 8 )، ولكن لا يجوز أن يعتبر الشاهد نفسه أنه الوحيد الذي لا غنى عنه، وأن كارثة ستحل إذا اختفى من المشهد.
 والجماعات معرضة أن تقع في هذا الخطأ مثلها مثل الأفراد. فإذا سَعَت جماعة من المؤمنين، كبيرة أو صغيرة، إلى إعادة مبادئ الحق التي تناثرت، فإن غيرتهم وطاعتهم ستتحول بلا شك إلى شهادة أمينة، وسيستندون بلا شك على الله لكي يحفظهم ويباركهم.
 ولكن إذا تحول انشغالهم إلى أنفسهم كشهود، وأعطوا شهادتهم للآخرين أهمية في عيونهم عن حالتهم الروحية، فإن الله يسحب مُساندته لهم، ويسلمهم للفشل والعار. 
أ ليست هذه الحقيقة واضحة بشكل مؤلم لكثيرٍ منا؟
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يبارك في خدمتك وتعب محبتك 
حقيقي باخد بركه من الموضوع ده


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> الله يبارك في خدمتك وتعب محبتك
> حقيقي باخد بركه من الموضوع ده



ربنا يخليكى تاسونى ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*طريقة الله للخلاص






فإن الرب أسمع جيش الأراميين صوت مركباتٍ وصوت خيلٍ، صوت جيشٍ عظيمٍ ... فقاموا وهربوا في العشاء وتركوا خيامهم .. المحلة كما هي ( 2مل 7: 6 ، 7)

في يسوع المسيح وحده يجد الخطاة مُنقذًا ومُخلِّصًا، ويجد الجياع والعطاش روحيًا شِبعًا ورواء، فلا يجوعون ولا يعطشون فيما بعد، بل يصيرون ينابيع تفيض من بطونهم أنهار ماء حية.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 وفي قيام الأربعة البُرص، ونزولهم عند العشاء أي في الوقت المعيَّن للأكل، إشارة إلى إتيان الخاطئ إلى الرب يسوع في الوقت المعيَّن.
أوَلا يشعر كل خاطئ أن وقت عشائه قد جاء، وأن اليوم يوم خلاص والوقت وقت مقبول.

والطريقة التي خلَّص الله بها بني إسرائيل، في تلك الأيام، من خطر الجوع وجيوش الأعداء، طريقة غريبة لا تخطر على بال، بل هي في نظر كبار الرجال الحربيين طريقة غير معقولة، إذ كيف يُسمِع الله جيوش الأراميين صوت مركبات وصوت خيل وصوت جيش عظيم، حيث ليس لليهود مركبات ولا خيول ولا جنود، وحيث هم قابعون في عقر دارهم ينتظرون الموت؟

 وهكذا نجد أن الطريقة التي خلَّص الله البشر، ويخلِّصهم بها، طريقة غريبة لا تخطر على بال، بل هي في نظر الفلاسفة طريقة غير معقولة، إذ كيف يمكن أن يظهر الله في الجسد، ويصبح الكلمة إنسانًا، وأن يُصلب ويموت، وبواسطة هذا الصليب، الذي هو مظهر ضعف ومذلة، يهزم إبليس وملائكته، فيفرّون من محلة الجلجثة كما فرّ الأراميون من محلتهم، مع أن المسيح لم يعمل حربًا ظاهرة مع جيوش إبليس، ولم يجرِّد جنودًا، ولم يرفع سلاحًا، ولم يصوِّب مدفعًا، ولم يأسر جنديًا، ولم يقتل قائدًا، ولم يلقِ الأيدي على إبليس فيقيده ويطرحه في الهاوية، أو يقضي عليه القضاء الأخير، فلا يكون سببًا للعناء فيما بعد.

هكذا كان ولا يزال المتعنتون يقولون مثل هذه الأقوال، ولكنهم مُخطئون، لأنه مهما كانت الطريقة التي هرب بواسطتها الأراميون غريبة، ولكن الواقع يؤيد صحة هروبهم، لأن المحلة التي كانوا يحتلونها أصبحت خالية خاوية من كل الجنود، بدليل قول الكتاب:
 «فلم يكن هناك أحدٌ» ( 2مل 7: 5 ).

 ومهما كانت الطريقة التي وضعها الله للخلاص غريبة وعجيبة وتفوق إدراك العقل، ولكن الواقع يؤيد أنها الطريقة الوحيدة والصحيحة، لأنها الطريقة التي خلص بها الكثيرون، والتي تحرر ويتحرر بها العديدون من نير الشر والخطية والعادات الفاسدة الردية، فبعد أن يكون الشخص مُستعبدًا للشيطان يصبح بقوة الصليب خادمًا للمسيح. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا سمعان، أنت نائم!







ثم جاء ووجدهم نيامًا، فقال لبطرس: يا سمعان، أنت نائم! ( مر 14: 37 )
حدَّثنا الكتاب المقدس عن سمعان بطرس، بصدد نومه، ثلاث مرات في مناسبات مختلفة.

أولاً: على جبل التجلي ( لو 9: 32 ). ربما كان هذا النوم الثقيل بسبب تعب ومشقة صعودهم الجبل، لكن أَ لم يكن ربنا المعبود ـ وهو إنسان في طبيعتنا البشرية ذاتها ـ مُتعبًا أيضًا من الصعود؟ كان مُتعبًا بكل تأكيد.
 لكن المسيح كانت راحته الشخصية هي آخر ما يشغله، فكانت الصلاة عنده أهم من راحته. وكم خسر، بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، الكثير بسبب نومهم، فلقد فاتهم الجزء الأكبر من المشهد الرائع، مشهد ربنا المعبود في لمعان مجده، بل لقد خسروا الجزء الأكبر من الحديث الحلو الذي تحدث به موسى وإيليا مع الرب يسوع عن «خروجه الذي كان عتيدًا أن يُكمِّله في أورشليم» ( لو 9: 31 ).

ثانيًا: في بستان جثسيماني ( مر 14: 37 ، 40). وهذه المرة كان النوم بسبب الحزن ( لو 22: 45 ). تُرى ما الذي أحزن التلاميذ؟
 بالتأكيد الحديث السابق في العلّية عن أن سيدهم سيُسلَّم لأيدي الأثمة ويُقتل. فكأن التلاميذ لاذوا بالنوم هربًا من حزنهم. لكن على النقيض، فإن ربنا يسوع مع أن أحزانه كانت أعمق بما لا يُقاس، إلا أنه لم يتخذ النوم مهربًا، بل التجأ للآب ساكبًا شكواه. ولما وجد المسيح تلاميذه نيامًا وبَّخ عدم سهرهم، ووجَّه كلامه بصفة خاصة لبطرس، وكأنه يقول له: أَ بعد كل ما سبقت فقلته لك من تحذيرات في العلّية، وما طلبته منك في البستان، أجدك نائمًا؟! 
نعم نام بطرس فخسر الكثير؛ خسر أولاً مشاركته لسيده في ساعة هي الأعنف والأصعب قُبيل الصليب، وخسر ثانيًا اليقظة والاستعداد فسقط سريعًا لما واجهته التجربة.

ثالثًا: في السجن ( أع 12: 6 ).
 نرى بطرس هذه المرة نائمًا لا فوق جبل ولا في البستان، بل في سجن مُظلم. كانت هذه هي الليلة الأخيرة لبطرس في السجن، وكان هيرودس منتظرًا أن تنتهي هذه الليلة حتى يُسلَّم بطرس للقتل. تُرى كيف كان حال بطرس حينئذٍ وهو يعلم أن بينه وبين السيف ساعات قليلة؟
 هل كان خائفًا جزعًا، قابعًا في سجنه مرتعبًا؟ كلا على الإطلاق، فلقد كان نائمًا في سلامٍ تام، نائمًا نوم الواثق والمطمئن في معية سيده له في كل الظروف، نوم مَن يدرك أن إلهه مسيطر على كل الأحداث.

ليتنا نتحذر من النوم السلبي، ولننتبه لكلمات بطرس نفسه: «اصحوا واسهروا» ( 1بط 5: 8 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الأُتن الضالة






فضلَّت أُتن قيس أبي شاول. فقال قيس لشاول ابنه: خُذ معك واحدًا من الغلمان
 وقُم اذهب فتِّش على الأُتن ( 1صم 9: 3 )

نحن بحسب الطبيعة متمردون ونتبع إرادتنا الذاتية. وما هذه الأُتن الضالة إلا صورة لنا بحسب الطبيعة كمَن ابتعدنا عن الله وارتدنا طرقنا الخاصة.
 وكما كانت هذه الأُتن بحاجة إلى يد قوية تُمسك بزمامها، هكذا شعب إسرائيل الذي في أوقات كثيرة 
تصرَّف على هذا المنوال. 
وهكذا يكون الشخص الذي جاء يبحث عن هذه الأُمة المتمردة العاصية في حاجة إلى معونة إلهية ليتولى زمام الأمور.

والحقيقة أن شاول لم يعثر على الأُتن الضالة، بل رُدَّت إلى أبيه بمعجزة إلهية.
وبالمثل لا يمكن لبشر أن يرُّد ضالاً إلا الله. فإذا رُدّ فإن ذلك يكون بعمل إلهي.
 وهكذا عندما جاء الوقت للمَلك الحقيقي ليدخل مدينته، دخلها على جحش ابن أتان لم يجلس عليه أحد من قبله قط.

 لقد بحث شاول باجتهاد عن الأُتن الضالة في عدّة أماكن، ولكنه فشل في العثور عليها. فأولاً، هو بحث في «جبل أفرايم» الذي يعني ”مُثمر“، ثم بحث في «أرض شليشة» والتي تعني ”الجزء الثالث“. 

إذًا فقد بحث شاول في مساحة شاسعة، ولكن ليس في مكان الثمر ولا في الطريق الواسع يمكن العثور على الضال. ثم بحث في «أرض شعليم» والتي تعني ”مكان تجاويف“ أو ”أودية“، وفي «أرض بنيامين» والتي تعني ”يدي اليمين“ والتي تُشير إلى الرِفعة والتميُّز.

 ولكن لا في مكان الضِّعَة ولا في مكان الرفعة يمكن أن يُرَّد الإنسان الطبيعي إلى الله. فالفقراء والدهماء بعيدون عن الله بذات قدر بُعد الشرفاء والأغنياء.

 وأخيرًا جاء إلى «أرض صوف» والتي تعني ”قرص عسل“ حيث كفَّا عن البحث. وقد نرى في ”صوف“ حلاوة وجاذبية الطبيعة، ولكن ليس ما هو أبعد منها عن الله. فقد يكون المرء جذابًا بالطبيعة ولكن دون أدنى فكر صحيح عن الله، وإذا لم يكن للأفضل بحسب الطبيعة قلب مع الله، فلا بد أن يقلع عن البحث.

وهكذا يتضح جليًا أن باحثًا من نوع آخر مطلوب ليجد الضالين، وقد جاء ووجدهم في مكان 
مختلف عن تلك التي ارتداها شاول.
 حيث وُضع هذا الباحث إلى تراب الموت رازحًا تحت حمل الدينونة، وهناك وُجد الضال.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أنا عطشان







بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شيء قد كمل، فلكي يتم الكتاب قال: أنا عطشان. ( يو 19: 28 )

كانت هذه هي الصرخة الوحيدة التي انطلقت من الرب يسوع على الصليب مُعبرة عن آلامه الجسدية. 
لقد كان أمرًا مألوفًا أن يجزع المحكوم عليهم بالصلب، وأن يستعطفوا وأن يتوسلوا بصراخ ودموع وأحيانًا كانوا يهدرون تذمرًا وينفرون من الصلب في شراسة. 

أما يسوع المسيح فلم يلفظ كلمة واحدة تنم عن الشكوى إلى هذه اللحظة. وحتى بعد هذه اللحظة في وسط الآلام الشديدة كان ضابطًا لنفسه ـ كان محصورًا بالاهتمام بالآخرين أو بالصلاة لله. ويا له مثالاً رائعًا للصبر!

هل يمكن أن يكون هذا هو الذي وقف مرة في أورشليم في وسط جمع حاشد يقول: «إن عطش أحد فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب»؟ ( يو 7: 37 ).
 أ هذا هو الذي جلس على بئر يعقوب مع السامرية يقول لها: «كل مَن يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضًا، ولكن مَن يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية»؟ ( يو 4: 14 ).

أ يمكن أن يكون ذاك الذي يمثل هذه الكلمات كان على استعداد أن يطفئ عطش العالم، هو نفسه الذي يقول الآن: «أنا عطشان»؟

نعم هو هو نفسه. وهذا التباين ملحوظ في كل أدوار حياته. تباين بين الغنى والفقر الظاهري.
 كان قادرًا على أن يُغني الكثيرين ومع ذلك كان يُخدَم من أموال نساء فضليات تبعنه. قال مرة: «أنا هو خبز الحياة» ولكنه أحيانًا «جاع».

 لقد وعد المؤمنين به «عروشًا» و«منازل كثيرة» ولكنه عن نفسه يقول: «للثعالب أوجرة، ولطيور السماء أوكار، أما ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه» ( مت 8: 20 ).

مُروي العطاش قد عطشْ         والخلَّ أيضًا قد شربْ
وهكذا تمَّ الكتابْ         وكل ما عنه كُتبْ

إن يسوع المسيح لم يَزَل يقول «أنا عطشان». عطشان إلى المحبة. عطشان إلى الصلاة. 
عطشان إلى الخدمة. عطشان إلى القداسة. 
وفي القلب المُحب المكرَّس الخدوم الطاهر؛ في مثل هذا القلب يرى الرب من تعب نفسه ويشبع.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*ابعُد إلى العُمق






**ابعُد إلى العُمق وألقوا شباكُكم للصيد ( لو 5: 4 )*
*
كان التلاميذ مُتعبين في ذلك الصباح على بحيرة جنيسارت وكانوا متضايقين. لقد تعبوا الليل كله ولم يُمسكوا شيئًا، وإذا بشخص يبدو كأنه غريب عنهم، يطلب إليهم شيئًا لا يروق في نظرهم. لم يُمسكوا سمكًا في الليل فكيف يُمسكون في وضح النهار؟ هذا أمر لا يقبله منطق الصيادين. 

لذلك لا عَجَب أن أجابوه بالقول: «يا معلم، قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخذ شيئًا».*

*ونحن قد يُطلب منا شيء يبدو لأول وهلَة أنه مستحيل، قد يُطلب منا أن نخرج لعالم يتطوح بعيدًا عن الله لكي نصطاد منه نفوسًا للمسيح. فهل هذا أمر يستحق مجرد المحاولة؟ نحن عُرضة لأن ننظر إلى الوراء، إلى الماضي فنرى في حياتنا سلسلة فشل متصلة الحلقات.

 نرى عهودًا كثيرة فشلنا في الوفاء بها، ونرى خطايا ظاهرة تتعلق بعدم أمانتنا، ونسمع من خلال الماضي القريب والبعيد زفَرَات أنين وتذمر، كما نرى مواتًا في المسيحية الاسمية وفتورًا عند المؤمنين.*

*لكن رغم هذا كله يأمرنا الرب أن نتقدم مرة أخرى، وأن نُلقي شباكنا للصيد. نعم أنت وأنا بكل ما منينا به من فشل في الماضي، وبكل ما فينا من ضعف وجُبن، ورغم ما يحيط بنا من متاعب ومعوقات، مطلوب منا أن نبعد إلى العمق ونُلقي شباكنا للصيد. إن الرب يأتمنك ويأتمني على خدمة ولو بسيطة في وِسعك ووسعي أن نقوم بها.
 فهل نؤديها؟ أم تدور مشغوليتنا حول خلاص نفوسنا وكفى؟ وحول راحتنا وشبعنا وكفى؟
 إن كان هذا لسان حالنا، إذًا لنطرح روح الاكتفاء الذاتي، ولنتقدم. ليَقُل كلٌّ منا «هأنذا أرسلني».

 لكن ليكن معلومًا أن روح الله هو الذي يطلب منا أن نذهب، وهو لن يقدم لنا عملاً لنعمله أكبر من طاقتنا على العمل، فقط علينا أن نطيع وهو لن يتركنا في وقت الشدة والخطر.*

*أما الخدمة التي يطلبها منا فهي أولاً أن نعيش كما يحق للمؤمنين أن يعيشوا، حتى يرى الناس الذين حولنا المسيح فينا، حتى ولو كان مسيحًا مرفوضًا ومتألمًا. 

إذًا لنحرص أن لا نجلب عارًا على الاسم الحسن الذي دُعي علينا بسبب محبتنا لذواتنا أو خوفنا من المُناداة بالحق والنعمة، متذكرين أن الناس يُجتَذبون للمسيح بالقدوة أكثر جدًا مما يُجتَذبون بالكلام.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*المؤمن في التجربة





بالنهار يوصي الرب رحمته، وبالليل تسبيحُهُ عندي صلاةٌ لإله حياتي ( مز 42: 8 )

عندما يسوق الله إلينا بعض الضيق أو بعض الألم فإنما يرتبه بحكمة لأجل خيرنا الروحي، ويريد منا أن نحتمل التجربة بثقة كاملة فيه لكي يرقى إيماننا في اختبار أمانته وحكمته. 
إنه لا يدبر أمرًا بلا هدف، ولا يرتب تجربة بدون قصد، ولا شيء يحصل مطلقًا على سبيل الصدفة. لكن من جانبنا يجب أن نلتصق به أكثر في 
وقت التجربة لنعرف فكره. وإن لم نعرف، فستصل إلينا تعزية روحه القدوس، وسيملأ سلامه قلوبنا.
 إن أسوأ ما في التجربة ليس هو الألم الذي نحسّ به أو الخسارة التي تلحق بنا ماديًا أو جسمانيًا، إنما أسوأ ما في التجربة هو عدم إيماننا بمحبة الله العطوفة المترفقة، وعدم ثبات القلب، وعدم الثقة في عمق حكمة الله وعظمة صلاحه وكثرة مراحمه.

حدث مرة أن رجلاً تقيًا، بارك الله بيته وأنجح عمله، وحفظ ما له وأولاده. وكان الرجل مؤمنًا صادقًا.
 وكان في كل مساء يُقيم المذبح العائلي، وتسمع بيوت الجيران نغمات الترنيم الجميلة، فكانوا يقولون: ”ولماذا لا يرنم ولا يسبح وقد ابتسم الله له؟ 
إنه فرحان لأن الله باليد الواحدة يظلل عليه وباليد الأخرى يزيد له الخير“.
 وكان لهذا الرجل ابن ناجح في عمله، وسعيد في بيته، وقد رزقه الله بولد، لكن الله سمح أن يمرض الطفل ويموت. وفي صباح ذلك اليوم خرج الرجل الكبير من بيتهِ متألمًا لموت حفيده الصغير، في طريقه إلى عمله كالمعتاد. وسمع من أحد البيوت المجاورة صوتًا يقول:

 ”هو مثل باقي الناس يحزن في التجربة، وهذا المساء لن نسمع أصوات التسبيح ولا نغمات الحمد والشكر“. 

وتنبَّه الرجل، ورفع قلبه إلى الرب ليمده بمعونة لمقابلة هذا التحدي، وأيضًا لتسنيد ابنه الذي انكسر قلبه بسبب موت طفله.

وفي تلك الليلة اجتمع أفراد العائلة كعادتهم، وقُرئت كلمة الله، وسبَّحوا كعادتهم، وسمع الجيران أصوات الحمد كما كانوا يسمعونها في كل مساء.

 وفي ختام ذلك الاجتماع العائلي قال أبو الطفل: 
”لم أكن أعرف قبل الآن مَنْ هو المؤمن المسيحي 
كما عرفت هذه الليلة“.
 هذه هي بركة إيمان الثقة.
*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ربنا يخليكى يا ماما
 ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*عيناه كالحمام






عيناه كالحمام على مجاري المياه، مغسولتان باللبن، جالستان في وقبيهما ( نش 5: 12 )

ليس مثل العين في التعبير عما يسكنه الإنسان في الباطن. إنها في صمتها تتكلم بلغة أكثر وضوحًا من كلام الشفتين. عندما نظر الرب إلى الجالسين حوله ( مر 3: 34 )، كم كانت تحمل تلك النظرة من معاني عميقة!
 لقد كانت مُعبرة عما في قلبه من محبة وسرور بأولئك الذين يصنعون مشيئة أبيه؛ أولئك الذين دعاهم إخوته وأخواته وأمه. وعندما انتهره بطرس لأنه تكلم مع تلاميذه عن آلامه وموته «التفت الرب وأبصر تلاميذه، فانتهر بطرس» ( مر 8: 33 ).
وما كان أعمق تلك النظرة أيضًا! إنها كانت تعبِّر عن محبته لهم وعن بركته الأبدية بواسطة ذلك الموت.
ومَنْ يستطيع أن يصف عيني الرب عندما تحدَّث بهما إلى بطرس وهو في بيت رئيس الكهنة؟

وفي سفر الرؤيا (ص5) يتحدث الرائي عن الخروف الذي له «سبع أعين»، والرقم سبعة يشير إلى الملء والكمال «لأن عيني الرب تجولان في كل الأرض ليتشدد مع الذين قلوبهم كاملة نحوه» ( 2أخ 16: 9 ). 

وجدير بنا ـ أيها الأحباء ـ أن نتتبع نظرات الرب إلينا، فإنه يعلِّمنا ويرشدنا بنظرات عينيه «أُعلِّمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك، عيني عليك» ( مز 32: 8 ).

ولقد رأت العروس عيني حبيبها في صورة تعبِّر عن اللطف والوداعة «كالحمام على مجاري المياه».
 كما رأت فيهما أجمل صورة للطهارة والنقاوة «مغسولتان باللبن»، فعواطف المحبة واللطف والحنان تشع من هاتين العينين، ولكنهما أيضًا تفيضان طهارة وقداسة. 
وهذه الصفات مجتمعة معًا؛ اللطف والحنان مع الطهارة والقداسة، هي ما يريد أن تتصف بها عروسه وحبيبته.

ولكن ما أكبر الفرق بين عينيه كما تصفهما العروس وبين عينيه اللتين رآهما يوحنا في جزيرة بطمس «عيناه كلهيب نارٍ» ( رؤ 1: 14 ).

 ففي هذه الصورة الأخيرة يُرى كمَن يقضي في وسط الكنائس، فنراه في طهارته الفائقة يعمل بسلطانه القضائي لإدانة كل ما لا يتفق مع الحق والقداسة، وتُرى عيناه بهذه الصورة بسبب التهاون
 وعدم التقدير لجمال وطهارة عينيه اللتين «كالحمام»، وبالتالي لعدم المُبالاة بمحبته التي تقود إلى الطهارة والقداسة، وهذا ما وصلت إليه المسيحية الاسمية بصفة عامة، ولِذا رأى يوحنا الرب في صورته القضائية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*بدم نفسه






وليس بدم تيوس وعجول، بل بدم نفسه، دخل مرةً واحدةً إلى الأقداس، فوجد فداءً أبديًا ( عب 9: 12 )

إن دم المسيح قد أهَّل المؤمن للوقوف بضمير كامل في حضرة الله ( عب 9: 8 - 14؛ 10: 1، 2)، فلم تبقَ خطية ما على الضمير، ولم يبقَ للمؤمنين ضمير خطايا فيما بعد، ومع أننا نشعر طبعًا بالخطية الساكنة فينا، ولكن دم المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطية، فالخطية بعيدة عن العابد في حضرة الله بُعدها عن المسيح الذي حملها، لأنه قد اكتسى بثوب بر الله؛ ذلك الثوب الذي لن يتحصَّل عليه أعظم رئيس للملائكة، ولو كان يمكن للحسد أن يتطرق إلى الملائكة، لكان أول ما يحسدونا عليه هو أن ثيابنا أبهى من ثيابهم.

 إن الثياب المغسولة بالدم ستكون أنصع الثياب بياضًا وأشدها لمعانًا في السماء، بل ستكون نظير ثياب المسيح نفسه له المجد.

ثم نلاحظ أيضًا أننا قد أصبحنا مؤهّلين لدخول السماء بنفس المؤهل الذي دخل به المسيح، فالمسيح قد دخل بدم نفسه وبفضل ذلك الدم ( عب 9: 12 )، وهكذا نحن أيضًا، فهو لم يدخل إلى السماء ببره الذاتي المفرد فقط، بل دخل بنفس المؤهل الذي منحه لشعبه. 

لأنه إذ قد أُحصيَ مع أثمة، دخل إلى السماء بنفس الحق الذي يؤهل الأثمة للدخول هناك.
 من ثمَّ نرى أن نفس الترحاب الذي قوبل به المسيح ونفس القُرب الذي له من العرش ينتظران كل مؤمن بذلك الدم الكريم.

لما رجع المسيح إلى السماء كالغالب المنتصر بدم نفسه، لم يكن للسماء إلا أن ترحب به، ونحن أصبح لنا نفس الحق بالدخول ونفس الترحاب المجيد.

 ولكن أين يضع دم المسيح المؤمن؟ هل من داخل باب السماء فحسب؟ 
كلا، بل في قُدس الأقداس، في نفس القُرب الذي للمسيح. مرة قال لي أحد المسيحيين وأنا أتكلم في هذا الموضوع: ”إني لا أؤمن في كل ذلك، ولا أطمع في أكثر من الوجود هناك بوابًا“. 
فقلت له: 
”هذا يُرضيك أنت ولكنه هل يُرضي المسيح؟ هل يرضي العريس المُحب أن يترك عروسه في مركز البواب؟ هل يرضى أن يأخذ مركزه على مائدة الهناء والفرح ويترك العروس المحبوبة واقفة على الباب لكي تفتح لكل طارق؟
 إن هذا ليس إلا تواضعًا كاذبًا، وليست هذه الأفكار 
إلا مُهينة للمسيح.
 صحيح إننا هنا على الأرض نفضِّل الوقوف على العتبة في بيت الرب على السكن في خيام الأشرار، وأما هناك فيجب أن تكون عروس الخروف معه حيث هو وكما هو إلى الأبد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*لذهن الروحي






وأما الروحي فيحكم في كل شيء، وهو لا يُحكم فيه من أحدٍ ( 1كو 2: 15 )

يوجد في الكتاب مميزات كثيرة للروحيين، نذكر منها ثلاثًا:

1ـ التمييز أو الفهم: «أما الروحي فيحكُم في كل شيء» ( 1كو 2: 15 ). فلا يستطيع أحد أن يمتحن كل شيء ويميز الأمور المتخالفة ويكتشف حيل الشيطان وقوته، ويفهم غرور العالم، وخداع الجسد، مثل الشخص الروحي. لذلك لا غرابة إذا رأينا البعض يحكمون على خطية لا يستطيع الآخرون أن يدركوها أو يلاحظوها.
 فالكورنثيون مثلاً كانت بينهم شرور كثيرة أدبية وتعليمية، ولكنهم لم يدربوا ضمائرهم أمام الرب من أجلها، ولكن عندما انكشفت لهم، اجتازت نفوسهم في تدريبات مُرَّة وانكسار شديد.
 فلا عَجَب إذًا أن رأينا المؤمنين الجسديين في عاداتهم وتصرفاتهم يغفلون عن إدراك قداسة الطريق الذي عيَّنه الله لسلوكنا كأعضاء جسد المسيح.

2ـ الروحيون هم الذين يستطيعون قبول التعليم الذي يعلنه الله. فالكورنثيون لم يكونوا أهلاً لقبول ما أراد الرسول أن يوصّله إليهم لخير نفوسهم، لذلك قال لهم: «سقيتكم لبنًا لا طعامًا، لأنكم لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون، بل الآن أيضًا لا تستطيعون، لأنكم بعد جسديون» ( 1كو 3: 2 ، 3). وهذا هو السبب الذي لأجله تجد بعض المسيحيين لهم عقلية نيِّرة في أمور الزمان، ولكنهم لا يستفيدون من الحقائق الإلهية الثمينة التي يسمعونها. من ثم نرى أنه يجب أن يكون السامعون في حالة روحية كالمتكلم حتى تتم الفائدة المطلوبة، أما إذا كان السامعون جسديين، يصغون إلى الأقوال الروحية كمحاضرات علمية، فلا غرابة إن لم تأتِ التعاليم بالثمر المقصود.
 فلو قدَّمنا طعامًا قويًا من ألَّذ نوع إلى طفل، فإنه لا يستطيع أن يقبله أو ينتفع به.

3ـ الروحي يستطيع إصلاح الآخرين: «أيها الإخوة، إن انسبق إنسان فأُخذ في زلَّةٍ ما، فأصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا ...» ( غل 6: 1 ). 
فمن الخطأ أن أفتكر أنه لمجرد كوني ابنًا لله أستطيع إصلاح الساقطين، إذ إن الروحانيين وحدهم هم المدعوون لهذا العمل، لأنهم درسوا أنفسهم، لذلك لا يتقّسون على الآخرين، ولا يعاملونهم بالروح الناموسية، ولا بالتسرع والميول الشخصية، بل بالتواضع والوداعة والاعتماد على الرب، عالمين أن فيهم نفس الميل للشر، بل هم مُعرَّضون للوقوع في نفس التعدي إن لم تحفظهم قوة الله ( غل 6: 1 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*الغني ولعازر






فماتَ المسكين وحملته الملائكة إلى حضن إبراهيم. ومات الغني أيضًا ودُفن، فرفع عينيه في الجحيم وهو في العذاب ( لو 16: 22 ، 23)

لدينا في قصة الغني ولعازر صورة للجانب الآخر من القبر، وهذه الصورة الموحى بها تنقض سبعة أخطاء يحاول الشيطان أن يثبتها في أذهان الناس فيما يتعلق بالموت ونتائجه الأبدية:

الخطأ الأول: لا نستطيع أن نعرف شيئًا يقينيًا عن الحياة بعد الموت. ولكننا نرُّد على هذا من المكتوب قائلين:
 إننا نستطيع، ففي هذا الجزء يُخبرنا الرب نفسه عن الحياة والموت، والعزاء والعذاب، وأن مَن يرفض وحي الكتاب المقدس فلن يجد مصدرًا يعتمد عليه فيما يتعلق بمصير الإنسانية.
 فما أفظع أن نظن أن أحباءنا يموتون، ونحن قد نموت، في فزع وغير يقين!

الخطأ الثاني: أن الموت يُنهي كل شيء. هذا ما يريدنا البعض أن نصدِّقه، فيقولون إنه:
 لا شيء وراء القبر. ولكن من دراستنا لهذه القصة الموحى بها، نجد أن الغني (ع19)، ولعازر (ع20)، كان لهما وجود بعد أن ماتا.
 دُفن جسداهما، ولكنهما كانا حيين بعد موتهما. 
هكذا قال الرب.

الخطأ الثالث: أنه عندما نموت فنحن ننام. ولكن بقراءة هذا الفصل جيدًا ولا سيما الأعداد من 22- 26 يتضح لنا مدى خطأ هذا الرأي. فبعد لحظة واحدة من الموت يكون الإنسان مستيقظًا، إما في العذاب أو في النعيم. إن الجسم بالطبع هو الذي ينام، فالرجل الغني بعد الموت رأى وشعر، ونادى، وترجّى، وسمع، وتذكَّر (ع23- 25)، لقد كان مستيقظًا تمام اليقظة! 
وكان لعازر «يتعزى» (ع24) ـ أي أنه كان أيضًا مستيقظًا.

الخطأ الرابع: أنه لا يوجد جحيم أو هاوية: كم من الناس يودّون أن يكون العذاب أسطورة لا أساس لها من الصحة! ولكن الشيء العجيب هو أن الكثيرين من الذين لا يعتقدون بوجود الجحيم، يؤمنون بوجود السماء، وما أبعد هذا عن المنطق!
 إن السماء وجهنم إما أن توجدا معًا، وإما أن تسقطا معًا، ولكنهما حقيقتان رغمًا عن الإنسان وتفكيره. 
لقد تكلَّم الرب عن الجحيم بأنه مكان العذاب والألم والذكرى المريرة (انظر أيضًا مت13: 42؛ 24: 51؛ 25: 30، 46).

ألا ليت الخاطئ يتحذر حتى ولو كانت اللغة التي تُعبِّر عن العذاب رمزية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرقس.. صنعة صانع حاذق







يُسلِّم عليكم ... ومرقس ابن أخت برنابا، الذي أخذتم لأجله وصايا، إن أتى إليكم فاقبلوه ( كو 4: 10 )

مرقس، أو يوحنا (وهو اسمه العبري، الديني) المُلقَّب مرقس (وهو اسمه الروماني، الرسمي)، كان ”ابن عز“ من جميع النواحي!! فمن حيث الغنى يكفي أن نرجع إلى وصف بيتهم وأبوابه ودهاليزه وجواريه ( أع 12: 12 ، 13). ومن الناحية السياسية، فلقد كان روماني الجنسية، كما يظهر من لقب «مرقس» والذي كان أكثر استخدامًا، وكان هذا مركز قوة أيامها ( أع 22: 25 - 29).

 واجتماعيًا، الأرجح أنه كان ابن أرملة، وهذا ما يظهر من تسمية البيت باسم الأم، وربما كان وحيدًا إذ لم يُذكر له أخ. أما من الناحية الروحية، ففي بيتهم كانت تجتمع الكنيسة، وكان ذا قرابة لبرنابا أحد المتقدمين في الكنيسة في تلك الأيام (أع12)، والأرجح أنه ابن بطرس في الإيمان ( 1بط 5: 13 ). 

وبهذه المؤهلات اندفع مرقس إلى طريق الخدمة!!
 وسواء عبَّر هو عن رغبته في الخدمة لبرنابا، أو شجَّعه برنابا، فبدون أن تظهر ملامح للدعوة الإلهية نقرأ أن «برنابا وشاول ... أخذا معهما يوحنا المُلقَّب مرقس» ( أع 12: 25 ). أَ لم يكن يعلم أنه لا أساس يصلح للخدمة إلا الدعوة الإلهية، وفي التوقيت الإلهي.

لم يحتمل مُعاناة السفر في الخدمة، والظروف الصعبة، والشخصيات التي كان عليه أن يواجهها في طريق الخدمة، وطبيعة الخدمة المتعبة. وهكذا لم تصمد كل مؤهلاته، فنراه في مستهل الرحلة
 «فارقهم ورجع إلى أورشليم» ( أع 13: 13 ).
 لقد فشل في أول امتحان، ولا بد أن تُمتحن الخدمة.

هل ستبقى الحال هكذا، ذاهبًا من فشل إلى فشل؟!
 هل سُدَّ طريق الخدمة في وجهه أبدًا؟
 مهلاً فالله لم يَقُل كلمته الأخيرة بعد. وهناك، بعيدًا عن الأنظار، حيث لا نعلم، وفي زمن نجهله، وبطريقة لا ندركها، كانت يد الفخاري تعمل لتشكلن منه إناءً نافعًا للسيد. وإذ يعود به كصنعة صانع حاذق، نراه في طليعة رفقاء 
بولس (فل24)، بل ويضمه في تسليماته ويوصي به ( كو 4: 10 ).
 وإذ يفيض السيد مستعرضًا فيه نعمته وكفايته وفنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ ينتزع من بولس نفسه آهة إعجاب متمثلة في القول: «خُذ مرقس وأحضره معك لأنه نافعٌ لي للخدمة» ( 2تي 4: 11 ). 
«نافع»!! «لي»!! «للخدمة»!! ولا يفوتنا أن نعمة الله لم تكتفِ بذلك، بل إذ بالتلميذ الفاشل يكتب رسالة الدكتوراة في نفس المادة التي رسب فيها!! 
لقد استخدم الروح القدس مرقس 
ليكتب إنجيل الخادم! 
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (10 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
يا رب علمنا كيف نروي عطشك بصلاتنا اليك وبخدمه تكون من قلب وليس شيئا ظاهريا وبتسبيح اسمك واعطائك المجد الائق بيك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الإيمان وقدراته





فقال توما الذي يُقال له التوأم للتلاميذ رفقائه: لنذهب نحن أيضًا لكي نموت معه! ( يو 11: 16 )

ينبغي أن يكون إيماننا حقيقيًا، إذ لا فائدة تُرجى من الكلام عن الإيمان والقلب لم يختبر قوته، فمجرد الاعتراف لا فائدة فيه، فلم يَقُل الكتاب:
 ”ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن كان لأحد إيمان“، إذ في الواقع هناك منافع لا حصر لها 
لمَن يمتلك الإيمان، بل قال «ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال أحدٌ إن له إيمانًا» ( يع 2: 14 ).
 الإيمان وحده هو الذي يمجد الله! 
فهو يرفع النفس فوق المؤثرات المُحزنة والمؤثرات المنظورة الزمنية. الإيمان الذي يهدئ روعنا هدوءًا مباركًا مُلذًا، ويوسع قلوبنا بإخراجنا من دائرة شئوننا الشخصية وهمومنا وأثقالنا. ويقرن نفوسنا بنبع الله الحي الأبدي؛ نبع الصلاح والجود، نبع الخير والإحسان، النبع الدائم الجريان.
الإيمان يعمل بالمحبة وينشط بالنعمة لسد عوَز المحتاج، ولا سيما نحو الذين من أهل الإيمان.

الإيمان وحده يستطيع أن يقول حيث قادني الرب أسير، أما الطبيعة فترتعد فرائصها من السير في هذا السبيل، لأنه وعر المسلك عليها، ومُظلم ومُخيف لديها؛ طريق موحش. 

وحتى الذين أحاطوا بالرب المبارك في فرصة لعازر، قد عجزوا عن إدراك أفكاره، والسير في آثاره، إذ عندما قال لهم: «لنذهب إلى اليهودية أيضًا»، لم يخطر ببالهم إلا رجم اليهود له ( يو 11: 7 ، 8)، وعندما قال لهم: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، لكني أذهب لأوقظه»، أجابوا: «إن كان قد نام فهو يُشفى»، ولما ذكر موته ظنوا أنه يتكلم عن «رقاد النوم»، ولما أخبرهم علانية «لعازر مات.
وأنا أفرح لأجلكم إني لم أكن هناك، لتؤمنوا. ولكن لنذهب إليه!» بَدَا عدم إيمان الطبيعة في أحد التلاميذ، «فقال توما الذي يُقال له التوأم للتلاميذ رفقائه: لنذهب نحن أيضًا لكي نموت معه!».

وقصارى القول .. نرى عجزًا كاملاً عن إدراك وجوه هذه القضية من الوجهة الإلهية.
 فالطبيعة لا ترى إلا الموت، ولا تشاهد إلا الظلام. وكل ما استطاع التلاميذ أن يقولوه: «لنذهب نحن أيضًا لكي نموت معه!». 

فما أسوأ النتائج التي يصل إليها عدم الإيمان، وما أخطأ حسابه الذي يحسبه والاستنتاج الذي يستنتجه. 
هل السير مع رئيس الحياة يؤدي إلى الموت؟! يا لها من غباوة! يا له من تناقض غريب! 
كان حري بتوما أن يقول:
 ”لنذهب معه لنرى مجده ونشاهد آياته، لكي نشاطره نُصرته وهتافه على الموت، لكي نهتف عند باب القبر قائلين: 
هللويا لاسمه، هو الذي له عدم الموت“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> يا رب علمنا كيف نروي عطشك بصلاتنا اليك وبخدمه تكون من قلب وليس شيئا ظاهريا وبتسبيح اسمك واعطائك المجد الائق بيك


ميرسى لمتابعة حضرتك 
ربنا يباركم
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*آلام المسيح الكفارية






إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيدًا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري؟ إلهي في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هدوّ لي ( مز 22: 1 ، 2)

يُفتتح المزمور بكلمات تُعلن الأعماق التي وصل إليها المسيح في آلامه لأجلنا لكي يتمم المشورات الإلهية.
 هناك لا يستطيع أحد أن يقف، لكن المسيح تبارك اسمه استطاع أن يقف في طريق العدل ليضع هناك أساسات الخليقة الجديدة وضامنًا لها سعادة باقية وراحة كاملة.

إنه وحده فعل ذلك، وحده دخل في مكان الدينونة حيث لم تطأها قَدَم من قبل ولا من بعد. 
ليتنا نحني رؤوسنا وليتنا ننسى ذواتنا بينما نشخَص إليه من الخارج فقط، وهو في ذلك المشهد الذي لا يمكننا أبدًا الدخول إلى أغواره.
 ليتنا نخرّ ساجدين في خشوع تام لشخصه. أي قلم يمكنه أن يصف آلام ذلك الشخص القدوس، الآلام التي لا يمكن لقلوبنا المسكينة أن تقترب منها.

«إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟» هذه الكلمات هي نفسها التي خرجت من شفتي الرب يسوع عندما اكتنفته الظلمة على الصليب. إنها تأتي بنا وجهًا لوجه مع أعماق عمله الذي لا يستقصى كحامل الخطية. فالذي لم يعرف خطية جُعل خطية لأجلنا. وعقاب الخطية الكامل، ذلك العقاب الذي لا يمكن أن ندركه، قد دفعه. وكل التيارات واللُّجج طَمَت فوق رأسه، عندما نزل إلى الجب الأسفل في ظلمات.

«لماذا تركتني؟» ثم نراه وهو في هذه الظلمة الكثيفة يُجيب عن هذا التساؤل في قوله «وأنت القدوس» (ع3). 
قداسة الله هي التفسير لهذا السر العظيم. لقد تعامل الله القدوس معه كحامل الخطية وحينئذٍ لم يُشفق عليه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين.

«إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟» .. تأتي هذه الكلمات في أول المزمور الثاني والعشرين. لو كتب الإنسان وصفًا لآلام المسيح، كان سيعطي أولاً وصفًا مستفيضًا عن الآلام الجسدية والتفاصيل المريعة للصلب.
 لكن الروح القدس وضع أعمال الإنسان التي سببت الآلام الجسدية في المؤخرة. 
ولماذا؟ لأن كفارة المسيح لم تكن في الآلام الجسدية التي أحدثها البشر، لكن ما تم بين المسيح والله في ساعات الظلمة والتركْ هو الذي فجَّر من الصخرة المضروبة النهر الإلهي للنعمة المقتدرة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*واقفٌ لتعضيدنا






وأما هو فشَخَص إلى السماء وهو مُمتلئ من الروح القدس، فرأى مجد الله، ويسوع قائمًا عن يمين الله ( أع 7: 55 )

لقد وعدنا الرب الذي دُفع إليه كل سلطان بأنه «معنا كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر»، وإذ ارتفع فوق جميع السماوات، وجلس في يمين عرش الله، فمن هناك يرثي لضعفاتنا، ويُعيننا في تجاربنا «لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مُجرَّب في كل شيءٍ مثلنا، بلا خطية» ( عب 4: 15 ). 
وهناك مشاهد عملية تُرينا وقوفه إلى جانبنا وهو في قمة المجد:

(1) عندما أُوقف استفانوس أمام مجمع اليهود لمحاكمته التي انتهت برجمه، وكانوا كوحوش مفترسة من حوله، فحنقوا بقلوبهم وصرُّوا بأسنانهم عليه «وأما هو فشخَصَ إلى السماء وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس، فرأى مجد الله، ويسوع قائمًا عن يمين الله. فقال: ها أنا أنظر السماوات مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائمًا عن يمين الله». لقد ظهر الرب ”واقفًا“ لأجل تشجيعه، وتحويل نظره عن كل منظر هنا، ولتشويقه للوصول إليه، لدرجة أنه لم يَعر الحجارة اهتمامًا، بل طلب لأجل راجميه: «يا رب، لا تُقِم لهم هذه الخطية» ( أع 7: 54 - 60).

(2) بالرغم من ضعف شهادة الرسول بولس في أورشليم حيث شابها التفريط في الحق المسيحي، بممارسة طقسًا يهوديًا مع مَن كان عليهم نذر (أع21)، وبالرغم من أنه لم يظهر بالمستوى السامي للمسيحية عندما أصدر رئيس الكهنة أمرًا بضربه على فمه، ثم محاولته الإيقاع بين الفريسيين والصدوقيين لمصلحته؛ بالرغم من كل هذا إلا أن السيد العظيم، إله كل نعمة «في الليلة التالية وقف به الرب وقال: ثق يا بولس! لأنك كما شهدت بما لي في أورشليم، هكذا ينبغي أن تشهد في رومية أيضًا» ( أع 23: 11 ). 

ويا لها من وقفة لتشجيع عبده الخائر. حقًا إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ( مز 147: 3 )، ويجبر الكسير، ويعصب الجريح (حز34)، إنه عاضد كل الساقطين، ومقوّم كل المنحنين ( مز 145: 14 ).

(3) في مشهد احتجاج بولس الأول أمام نيرون، لم يحضر أحد من المؤمنين معه، بل الجميع تركوه «ولكن الرب وقف معي وقواني، لكي تُتم بي الكرازة، ويسمع جميع الأمم، فأُنقذت من فم الأسد»، هكذا قال بولس ( 2تي 4: 16 ، 17). ولقد ترنم داود في يومه: «إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني والرب يضمني» ( مز 27: 10 ).

 إنه إله الأزمات والأوقات الحَرِجة، الذي يُعين المُجرَّبين، ويخلِّص إلى التمام، وقد وعد
 «ادعني في يوم الضيق، أُنقذك فتمجدني». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جدعون وخبط الحنطة






جدعون كان يخبط حنطة في المعصرة لكي يهرِّبها من المديانيين. فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له: الرب معك يا جبار البأس ( قض 6: 11 ، 12)

إن العمل الذي كان يقوم به جدعون حافل بالمعاني؛ لقد كان يخبط حنطة في المعصرة:
 ضمانًا لحفظها من جهة، وإيقانًا بأن المعصرة مكان ليس من المحتمل أن ينظر إليه المديانيون.
 والحنطة تُشير إلى المسيح؛ خبز الحياة كما هو مُعلن لنا 
في الكتاب.
 والتخبيط (أو الدراس) إشارة إلى الجهد الدائب في البحث عن المسيح في الكلمة؛ المسيح خبزنا.
 والمعصرة تذكِّرنا ”بدم العنب“ وبدمه، دم سيدنا، الذي يطهِّر من كل خطية.
 فهو إذًا يشير إلى الصليب، الذي هو بمثابة المعصرة للمسيح.
 إذًا فالصليب ـ ترتيبًا على تصرف جدعون ـ هو خير ملجأ يختبئ فيه الإيمان من سلطان العالم. فلنأخذ مكاننا إلى جنب الصليب، ولن يجرؤ المديانيون يومئذٍ أن ينازعونا مقامنا.

ولكن لاحظ تصميم الإيمان.
 العدو في كل مكان، لكن لا بد أن يكون له طعام. هو ضرورة مُطلقة مُلحّة، ومن غير ترخيص الأصدقاء أو الأعداء هو يحصل عليه، يهرِّبه، يخفيه، من أولئك الذين يسرّهم أن يتلفوه ( قض 6: 3 ، 4).
 فقد خاب إسرائيل، والعدو داس الأرض بقدميه، لكن لا بد أن يحصل على الطعام لشبع نفسه. فهل تراه يائسًا؟ إن جدعون لا يرتضي الجوع، ولو ارتضاه الآخرون، ذلك أن بين جانحيه إصرار الإيمان الذي لا شيء يعوقه عن الحصول على ما يحتاجه.

ولنتوقف لحظة، أخي، لندقق البصر في هذا الإنسان المنفرد، المنعزل. إنه ذو عزيمة مُلحّة، لا يعرف اليأس سبيلاً إلى نفسه، لأن مطلبه ضرورة لا غنى عنها. وكيف الأمر معنا؟ هل المسيح ضرورة بالنسبة لنا؟ 
هل نراه أمرًا ضروريًا أن نحصل عليه كخبزنا، كطعامنا، مهما تكن العوائق، وبغض النظر عمَّن انحرفوا عن الله؟ وهل تدربنا على استخدام الصليب كملجأ، ليس فقط لضمان خلاصنا الأبدي، بل بوصفه الشيء الذي أعتقنا من هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير؟

والملاك يخاطبه بطريقة مُلفتة:
 «الرب معك يا جبار البأس».
 بحسب النظرة البشرية هو أي شيء إلا أن يكون رجل البأس. 
فهو مختبئ، ورجل البأس يواجه العدو، ويقود الشعب لمناهضته وطرده، بيد أن الله ينظر ليس كما ينظر الإنسان. فإنه يميزه البأس في التصميم على الحصول على الحنطة مهما تكن التكلفة. 
هو يعرف مقاصد القلب، وكيف ترتبط بذلك العمل المتواضع؛ خبط الحنطة!!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشي فوق الماء






وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيًا على البحر ( مت 14: 25 )

عندما هبت العاصفة على التلاميذ هذه المرة، لم يكن المسيح معهم، بل هبت العاصفة عليهم في أثناء الليل، وهم وحدهم بدون رفقته لهم.

لكن المسيح لم يترك تلاميذه في هذه التجربة الصعبة، بل نقرأ «وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل، مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيًٍا على البحر» ( مت 14: 25 ).
 ونحن في هذه الحادثة نجد أربع معجزات للمسيح، وهذه أولها، إذ سار المسيح فوق الماء!

يُخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن موسى شق البحر الأحمر، فعبر بنو إسرائيل في وسط اليابسة! 
كما يخبرنا أن يشوع شق نهر الأردن، فعبر الشعب النهر أيضًا إلى كنعان، وكل من إيليا وأليشع أيضًا شقا نهر الأردن وعبرا في اليابس. 
أما المسيح فلم يجفف بحيرة طبرية، لكي يصل إلى تلاميذه، بل مشى فوق أمواجها العاتية!

يُقال إن الرمز الهيروغليفي لكلمة ”مستحيل“ هو رسم لأقدام تسير فوق الماء.
 لكن هذا المستحيل عند قدماء المصريين، ليس مستحيلاً على الرب، الذي قال لإبراهيم قديمًا: 
«هل يستحيل على الرب شيء؟» ( تك 18: 14 ). 

وفي هذا قال أيوب عن الرب: «الباسط السماوات وحده، الماشي على أعالي البحر» ( أي 9: 8 ).

وعن باقي المعجزات المتضمنة في هذه المعجزة المركَّبة، نجد أن بطرس طلب من المسيح أن يأمره ليأتي إليه سائرًا على الماء، فقال له الرب: «تعال» ( مت 14: 28 ، 29). وسار بطرس فعلاً فوق الماء بأمر المسيح.
 هذه هي المعجزة الثانية.

والمعجزة الثالثة أنهما، أي الرب يسوع وبطرس «لما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح» (ع32).

والمعجزة الرابعة مذكورة في يوحنا6: 21 إذ بمجرد دخولهما السفينة صارت السفينة إلى الأرض التي كانوا ذاهبين إليها!

هذه المعجزات الأربع تؤكد أن المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد إنسان، إذ تذكّرنا بكلمات المرنم: «النازلون إلى البحر في السفن، العاملون عملاً في المياه الكثيرة، هم رأوا أعمال الرب وعجائبه في العمق ... يصرخون إلى الرب في ضيقهم ومن شدائدهم يخلِّصهم. يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن، وتسكتُ أمواجها. فيفرحون لأنهم هدأوا، فيهديهم إلى المرفأ الذي يريدونه» ( مز 107: 23 - 30).
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب كما كنت مع جدعون وجعلت ضعفه قوه كون معنا 
كما حولت الضعف لجبروت اعمل معنا 
مرسي علي المواضيع الروحيه الجميله


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> يا رب كما كنت مع جدعون وجعلت ضعفه قوه كون معنا
> كما حولت الضعف لجبروت اعمل معنا
> مرسي علي المواضيع الروحيه الجميله


ميرسى لمتابعة حضرتك 
ربنا يباركم
صلواتكم


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسى ماما لمتابعة حضرتك وتشجيعك
ربنا معاكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*طاعة المسيح التي لا تُبارى







وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسانٍ، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب ( في 2: 8 )

لم يحدث ولن يحدث أن توجد طاعة لله في السماء أو على الأرض، كتلك الطاعة التي ظهرت في حياة المسيح، لأن هذه لم تكن طاعة عبد بل طاعة ابن تعلَّم الطاعة مما تألم به ( عب 5: 8 ).

صحيح أن إرادة الله في السماء كانت ولا تزال تُطاع طاعة كاملة، لكن الملائكة الذين لم يسقطوا، إنما يتممون القصد من خلقهم بخدمة الطاعة التي يؤدونها، وبإصغائهم إلى صوت كلامه ( مز 103: 20 )، أما الإنسان الكامل المطيع، يسوع المسيح، فهو ابن الله الحبيب الذي به سُرّ الآب لما وضع نفسه ووُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة من أجل ألم الموت ( عب 2: 9 ). 

إن عظمة شخصه الفائقة هي التي رفعت قدْر طاعته إلى مستوى لا يُبارى، لا في الأرض ولا في السماء. إن المسيح، كالابن الأزلي، هو «الكائن على الكل إلهًا مباركًا إلى الأبد» ( رو 9: 5 ).

 فمن أحقر المخلوقات على الأرض إلى أعظم رؤساء الملائكة في السماوات جميعها لا تتحرك إلا بإذنه، ومع ذلك فقد «وضع نفسه» باختياره، و«نزل أيضًا أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السُفلى» ( أف 4: 9 ) في طريق طاعته.

وإنها لأعجوبة العجائب أن يأخذ الابن الأزلي مركز «العبد» وأن «يتعلم الطاعة مما تألم به» ( عب 5: 8 )، لأن الخضوع بالضرورة غريب على مَن هو «على الكل إلهًا مباركًا إلى الأبد»، لكنه قد أتقن تعلُّم هذا الدرس ـ درس الخضوع والطاعة. 

ومن البداية إلى النهاية لم تكن هناك ضرورة إلى كلمة تحريض من الله توجَّه إلى الرب لأن الابن ـ دائمًا وأبدًا كان يعمل الأعمال المرضية أمام الآب، وتلك الطاعة الكاملة لمشيئة الله على الأرض أرضت قلب الله تمام الرضا. وبقدر ما تأسف الله لعصيان آدم وجنسه، بقدر ما سُرّ، بل على قياس أفضل وأعمق قد شبع قلبه بطاعة الإنسان الثاني.

والمسيح وحده كمَن أطاع الطاعة الخضوعية الكاملة حتى الموت موت الصليب، استحق أن يُرفَّع فوق كل خليقة في السماء وعلى الأرض، وأن يصير رأسًا لخليقة الله الجديدة، لأنه حيث فشل آدم وتسبب في خراب الخليقة الأولى، في ذلك الأمر بالذات مجَّد المسيح الله الآب ـ إلهه وأباه ـ على هذه الأرض المضروبة بالخطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*نظرة لوط ونظرة إبراهيم






فرفع لوط عينيه ورأى كل دائرة الأردن أن جميعها سقي ... فاختار لوط لنفسه كل دائرة الأردن .. ونقل خيامه إلى سدوم ( تك 13: 10 - 12)
يبدأ معظم المؤمنين، مثل لوط، سلوك طريق الفشل، عندما ”يرفعون عيونهم“ ليروا كل الإمكانيات والفرص التي يقدمها العالم. من الطبيعي أن يختار الإنسان ما سيجلب له أكبر قدر ممكن من اللذة والغنى والقوة، لكن تلك هي النظرة الخاطئة، فكلمة الله تقول إن العالم وما يقدمه يزول ( 1كو 7: 31 ؛ 1يو2: 17)، كل هذا العالم سيقع تحت دينونة الله مثل سدوم وعمورة.
 إنها مجرد مسألة وقت قبل أن تهلك الأرض ويأتي مكانها «سماوات جديدة وأرضًا جديدة، يسكن فيها البر» ( 2بط 3: 13 ).

لن يسعى أي مؤمن يفكر تفكيرًا سليمًا لأن يخزن ويكنز في هذا العالم الحاضر. فهل ستضع مالاً في بنك أنت تعلم تمامًا أنه سيُشهر إفلاسه في اليوم التالي؟ 
وهل ستشتري بيتًا تقول السلطات إنه على وشك الانهيار؟

 بالطبع لا. لكن هذه صورة رمزية لِما يعمله البعض بحياتهم، لأن عندهم رؤية عالمية وطبيعية، فهم يستثمرون وقتهم وطاقتهم في أشياء ليس لها أية قيمة أبدية. والمؤمن ذو الرؤية الخاطئة هو في طريقه حتمًا إلى حياة الفشل والسقوط.

يا له من تناقض كبير بين لوط وإبراهيم! 
إبراهيم كان مؤمنًا أمينًا ويرى الأمور بنظرة صحيحة، كما كان يتمتع بشركة قوية مع الله. وبالرغم من أنه كان يشارك لوط في بعض الصفات الوراثية، والخلفية الاجتماعية والمحيط الثقافي (تك11، 12)، إلا أنه كانت له نظرة مختلفة جدًا للأمور، لأنه سار مع الله. لاحظ في تكوين13: 4، 5 كيف عَبَد إبراهيم الرب عندما جاءوا إلى مذبح بيت إيل «ودعا هناك إبراهيم باسم الرب».
 لوط أيضًا كان مؤمنًا لكننا لا نقرأ عنه إلا «ولوط .. كان له أيضًا غنمٌ وبقرٌ وخيامٌ».

وماذا عنا نحن؟ هل نأتي للحياة ونتناولها بنظرة إبراهيم، أم بنظرة لوط؟ 
في عبرانيين11: 10 نعرف أن إبراهيم «كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله». كان يتكل بالإيمان على مواعيد كلمة الله له ( تك 12: 1 - 3).

 لم يكن منشغلاً أو مهتمًا بمدن أرضية من صُنع البشر كسدوم وعمورة، بل كان ينظر للمدينة السماوية التي لها الأساسات الباقية والأبدية. تُرى إلى أي نوع من المدن ننظر؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*نوع العلاقة مع الله






يا الله إلهي أنت ( مز 63: 1 )

لأن ”العلاقة مع الله“ هي أساس خير الإنسان في حاضره، وضمان مستقبله، وسعادة أبديته، وَجَب أن نمتحن ”نوعيتها“ لنتأكد من صدقها، ومن صواب مسارها.

(1) معرفة عنه أم تعرُّف به؟ 
هذا هو السؤال الأول والأهم. كثيرون سمعوا عنه، وعرفوا عنه من الأهل أو ”من الكنيسة“ أو حتى من كلمة الله، لكن علاقتهم بالله تظل تحت هذا المُسمى ”معرفة عنه“.
 وهي بالقطع لا تكفي ولا تفيد. لقد كانت المرأة السامرية تعرف عن المسيا وفي الوقت ذاته كانت تعيش في أوحال الخطية، حتى جاءت لحظة اللقاء الشخصي المباشر بالمخلِّص من الخطايا، والذي يقبل توبة التائبين، وعندها ”عرفته“ فأبدل حالها، وغيَّر مسارها، وضمن مصيرها.
 عزيزي، سواء كنت تسلك ببرِّك، أو تحيا في الخطية، فأنت بحاجة إلى تعرُّف شخصي بالمخلِّص. فهل فعلت؟

(2) منفعةً منه أم محبةً له؟
 فبعد إشباع الجموع استلذَّت الجماهير السير وراء المسيح لأجل المنفعة، تمامًا مثلما يفعل الملايين اليوم عندما يلجأون إليه ليفك ضيقاتهم ويسد أعوازهم. وهو إن كان يفعل ذلك من مُطلق صلاحه ورحمته، ورغبةً منه في جذب قلوب الخطاة إليه، إلا أنه يدرك أن مثل هؤلاء لا أمان لهم ( يو 2: 23 - 25) ولا صدق في ولائهم. 
فعندما تحدَّث المسيح بعد ذلك مباشرة عن نفسه باعتباره الخبز النازل من السماء، خبز الحياة والخبز الحي (يو6) رجع كثيرون عنه من أصحاب المنفعة. 
أما تلميذ المسيح الحقيقي فيتبع سيده حبًا له ليس إلا، لأنه سبق وتمتع بمحبة المسيح أولاً ( 1يو 4: 19 ).

(3) مواقف له أو حياة معه؟
 يحيا كثير من أولاد الله الأعزاء في علاقة متقطعة مع الله، موسمية، عند حضور الفرص الروحية أو تأدية الخدمات الكنسية ليس إلا.
 في حين أن العلاقة الصحية والصحيحة مع الله يميزها الاستمرارية في كل الظروف والأحوال. 
ذهب بطرس ويوحنا إلى قبر المسيح فشاهداه قبرًا فارغًا والأكفان مُرتبة فرجعا إلى خاصتهما.
 إنه مجرد ”موقف منهما“.
أما مريم فظلت واقفة تبكي إذ لا مكان لها أو خاصة تذهب إليها غير المسيح والذي لم يشبعها سوى لقائه.
 وهذه هي ”الحياة معه“.
 ليت الرب يصوِّب مسار علاقتنا به، فتكون حقيقية، ودائمة، فنحيا أيام السماء ونحن على الأرض.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا تركتني؟






ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض .. ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع .. قائلاً: إيلي إيلي لَما شبقتني؟ أي إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ ( مت 27: 45 ، 46)
دعنا في روح الخشوع، وبنعال مخلوعة، نميل مرة أخرى لننظر هذا المنظر العظيم! 
لقد كان المسيح على طول الطريق هو رجل الأحزان الحقيقي. لقد تألم في طفولته من الإنسان مُمثلاً في هيرودس قاتل صبيان بيت لحم، فاضطر أن يهرب به 
يوسف وأمه إلى مصر.
 وتألم في بداية خدمته من الشيطان عندما اقتاده الروح إلى البرية ليُجرَّب أربعين يومًا من إبليس.
 أما في ساعات الظلمة في الجلجثة فنرى شيئًا مختلفًا تمامًا؛ إنه كان يتألم من الله الديان.
 وما أشد تلك الآلام. إنها أشد بما لا يُقاس من كل الآلام الجسدية، وأقسى بكثير من كل الآلام النفسية. حتى إنه أمامها؛ وأمام حمو غضب إله السماء الذي انصب عليه، فقد صرخ صرخته المُرَّة «إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟» لقد كان المسيح على الصليب حامل الخطايا بكل معنى الكلمة، وفي تلك الأثناء كان حقًا وفعلاً يُصْلَى بنار ويجرع المرار.

هنا نحن نجد المعنى الحقيقي للفداء.
 إن أفكار الناس من كل الأجناس، وقلوب الملايين من كل القبائل والعشائر ترنو لذياك الصليب، وتميل لتنظر هذا المنظر المهيب. نعم «نحو الساعة التاسعة (وهي تعادل الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيتنا الحاضر) صرخ يسوع بصوتٍ عظيم قائلاً: إيلي إيلي لَما شبقتني؟ أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟». أي ذهن يقدر أن يسبر غور أعجوبة الأعاجيب هذه؟ أي فكر يقدر أن يتخلل أستار الظلام هذه؟
 أي عقل يقدر أن يفسر تلك الصرخة التي لم يُسمع نظيرها ولن يُسمع؟

ولقد تحمل المسيح كل هذا من أجلنا. فإذا أردنا أن نعرف علو محبة المسيح تجاهنا، فعلينا أولاً أن نعرف عُمق الألم الذي قاساه لأجلنا. والواقع أن كليهما أبعد من القياس؛ فآلامه تفوق الإدراك، ومحبته فائقة المعرفة.

ولا أعتقد أنه في الزمان أو في الأبدية هناك صرخة تحوي من الألم والفزع ما تحويه صرخة المسيح هنا «إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟» لكني أعلم أيضًا أنه عندما يستحيل على عقولنا أن تفهم أو تستوعب، فإن قلوبنا بوسعها أن تسجد في خشوع وتعجب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ويتقدمهم يسوع






وابتدأ بطرس يقول له: ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك ... وكانوا في الطريق صاعدين إلى أورشليم ويتقدمهم يسوع، وكانوا يتحيرون.. يخافون ( مر 10: 28 ، 32)

في طريق الصعود إلى أورشليم، استطاع التلاميذ بالنعمة أن يقولوا: «ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك». لقد وجدوا في المسيح جاذبية كافية لأن تجعلهم يضحون بكل شيء أرضي، ويلتصقون بشخصه المبارك. 
ولم يكن في ذلك خسارة لهم، بل كانوا من الرابحين، لأن المسيح لا يكون مديونًا لأحد، وهو مستعد أن يعوِّض مئة ضعف في هذه الحياة، والحياة الأبدية في الدهور الآتية، عن كل ما يضحى من أجله (ع29، 30).
 ولكن البدء في الطريق شيء والاستمرار فيه إلى النهاية شيء آخر، الدخول في الطريق شيء ومتابعة السير فيه شيء آخر.

«وكانوا في الطريق صاعدين إلى أورشليم ويتقدمهم يسوع، وكانوا يتحيرون. وفيما هم يتبعون كانوا يخافون» (ع32). لِمَ ذلك؟ لِمَ الخوف والحيرة؟ أَ لم يضحوا بكل شيء ويتبعوا يسوع بمحض إرادتهم؟ بلى. 
ولكنهم لم يكونوا يعرفون أن الصليب ثقيل بهذا المقدار، وأن الطريق وعرة بهذه الكيفية.
 فقد ضحوا بعطايا العالم الجميلة، ولكنهم لم يعملوا حسابًا للسُحب القاتمة المُلبدة في جو الطريق إلى أورشليم، ولذلك عندما أتوا إلى اختبار هذه الأشياء تحيروا وارتعبوا. لقد تبعوا الرب في حيرة وخوف من أجل وعورة الطريق الذي كان يتقدمهم فيه. 
كان يجب عليهم أن يعملوا حساب النفقة، لأن الرب كان في طريق الصعود إلى أورشليم «وقد ثبَّت وجهه» لمواجهة قوات الظلمة واحتمال تعيير واحتقار وعِداء القوم الذين أتى ليخلِّصهم.

ولنلاحظ النعمة المتضَمنة في تلك الكلمات «ويتقدمهم يسوع»، فقد وضع نفسه في صدر المعمعة، وعرض بنفسه لمواجهة قوات الأرض والجحيم «ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم، وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتَبَة، فيحكمون عليه بالموت، ويسلِّمونه إلى الأمم، فيهزأون به ويجلدونه ويتفلون عليه ويقتلونه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم» (ع33، 34)، فيتمثل الرب المشهد كله أمامه، ولكنه بنعمته يحذف شيئًا من كأس آلامه المُقبلة، ألا وهو هجر وإنكار أولئك الذين تركوا كل شيء ليتبعوه!

على أنهم لم يدركوا جميع هذه الأمور، والدليل على ذلك أنهم كانوا مشغولين في طريق صعودهم بمراكزهم في الملكوت (ع35- 45).
ولكن القلب الممتلئ بمحبة المسيح لا يهمه المركز الذي يحصل عليه، بل الشخص الذي هو
 محور
أفراحه وينبوع سروره.:Love_Letter_Open:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*وأكون لهم إلهًا






وأكون لهم إلهًا، فيعلمون أني أنا الرب إلههم ( خر 29: 45 ، 46)
أخي المسيحي المتألم:

هنا في هذا الوعد كل ما يمكن أن تحتاج إليه ليحوِّل حزنك إلى فرح، وألَمك إلى سعادة، أوَ ليس هذا كافيًا لك أن يكون الله إلهك؟ إن استطعت أن تضع هذه الكلمات في كأسك، ألا تقول مع داود «كأسي ريًّا» ( مز 23: 5 ).

 ألا يكون هذا لقلبك أكثر مما يحتاج ويصبو إليه؟ وإذا كنت تملك هذا الوعد فعلاً، أ فلا تكون مالكًا معه لكل شيء في الوقت نفسه؟ قد تبدو مشكلتك أكبر من أن تُحلّ، وقد لا تستطيع أن تقيس عمق ما أنت في حاجة قصوى إليه، ولكن ألا يستطيع الله في غناه الذي لا يُستقصى أن يملأ احتياجاتك، ويفيض عليك ببركات حتى لا توسع؟
 وإني لأكرر عليك السؤال قائلاً: ماذا يمكن أن تحتاج إليه لا يقدر أن يفعله الرب الحامل لكل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته؟ أوَ ليس هو الذي به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد؟ إنك تحتاج إلى الكثير مما ترى نفسك عاجزًا عن الوصول إليه.

تعالي إذًا أيتها النفس المحتاجة والمُتعبة، فمن نصيبك هنا نغمة موسيقية سماوية لا يمكن أن تسمعيها في ضجيج الحياة ومتاعبها وأوصابها. 

هذا بحر خضم لا حدود له من البركات السماوية المُذخَّرة لكِ في هذا الوعد. تعالي واسبحي روحيًا فيه، فلن تجدي له شاطئًا ولا حدًا!

«أكون لهم إلهًا» .. إن كانت هذه الكلمات الجميلة لا تجذب نظرك ببريقها ولمعانها ولا تجعل قلبك يخفق بشدة من كثرة ما يغمرك من بركات روحية وفيرة، فبكل تأكيد أنت في حاجة إلى الشركة العميقة مع الرب حتى تستطيع أن تستمتع بهذا الوعد المبارك، وبنغماته الموسيقية.

«أكون لهم إلهًا» .. يا له من وعد يقف على رأس المواعيد التي ترفع النفس فوق كل ما يؤلمها ويضايقها.

اسكتي أيتها النفس المتألمة في نور إلهك واسبحي في محبته التي تسبيكِ وتملأ كيانك، وارتفعي بنظرك فوق ظروفك ومتاعبك لتري ما لكِ من امتياز عجيب، ومن أفراح لا يمكن التعبير عنها، نابعة من مصدر كل بركة، ومن إله كل نعمة، والواهب لكل عطية صالحة؛ من الرب الذي قال:
 «وأكون لهم إلهًا».
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*كرنيليوس واللص التائب






كرنيليوس، قائد مئة ... تقيٌ وخائف الله مع جميع بيته، يصنع حسَنَات كثيرة للشعب، ويصلي إلى الله في كل حين ( أع 10: 1 ، 2)

إن للشيطان طريقتين لغواية النفوس وإبعادها عن الحق، فهو يأتي للشخص الواحد ويهمس في أُذنيه قائلاً:
 ”إن حالتك أفضل بكثير من غيرك، فلا تحتاج إلى خلاص“، ويهمس في أذني الآخر قائلاً: ”إنك في حالة رديئة جدًا، لا أمل لك في الحصول على الخلاص“.

وإننا نجد جواب الحالة الأولى في قصة كرنيليوس، وجواب الحالة الثانية في اللص المصلوب.
 فإذا كان شخص ما قد انخدع بغواية الشيطان وافتكر أنه لا حاجة له إلى الخلاص بموت المسيح، وإذا كان يعتبر نفسه أنه غني عن الخلاص لأن أعماله حسنة، إذ إنه لا يرتكب الجرائم، ولا يقصد بالناس سوءًا، وفي الوقت نفسه يتمم واجباته نحو عائلته وأولاده وخَدَمه وجيرانه ورؤسائه، وكذلك من نحو عبادة إلهه؛ إذا كان يظن أنه بذلك قد استغنى ولا حاجة له إلى شيء، فليعلم أنه لم يَزِد في صلاحه عن كرنيليوس الذي أرسل إليه الله ملاكًا من السماء شاهدًا بصعود صلواته وصدقَاته تذكارًا أمامه، ولكن هل استطاعت تلك الصلوات والصدَقَات أن تخلِّصه؟ 
كلا.
 فإنها إنما أظهرت إخلاصه وشوقه إلى معرفة الحق، وقد تنازل الله في رحمته فأعلن له الحق في يسوع المصلوب والمدفون والمُقام من الأموات.
 لا نقول إن أعماله لم تكن نافعة، لأنها كانت كذلك، ولكن مع نفعها لم تستطع أن تخلِّصه، مما يبين بكيفية جلية أن لا خلاص لأفضل الناس وأتقاهم بغير موت ابن الله الكفاري.

أما الذي يقول: ”حالتي رديئة وتَعِسة جدًا. ذنوبي أعظم من أن تُمحى، وحالتى أحط من أن تصل إليها رحمة الله“، فإننا نقول له انظر إلى حادثة اللص المصلوب ترى أنه قلما يوجد شخص وصل إلى درجة انحطاطه وإجرامه، فقد كان لصًا مجرمًا محكومًا عليه مُسمرًا على الصليب، قضت عليه قوانين الحكومة بالإعدام قصاصًا على جرائمه، فضلاً عن ذلك نراه وهو على حافة الأبدية يجدف ويتهكم على ابن الله. 

وربما يقول قائل إن اللص لم يكن يعرف ابن الله وقت تجديفه عليه، فنقول إن هذا صحيح، ولكن تجديفه في وقت كهذا يعبِّر عما وصلت إليه نفسه من الانحطاط والشر، ومع ذلك فلم يكن ذلك الشخص أبعد من منال محبة الله، بل قد كانت حالته فرصة لإظهار انتصار تلك المحبة المجيدة «لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكي يطلب ويخلِّص ما قد هلك» ( لو 19: 10 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*راعوث وعُرفة






فقالتا لها: إننا نرجع معكِ إلى شعبك... ثم رفعن أصواتهن وبكين أيضًا. فقبَّلت عُرفة حماتها، وأما راعوث فَلَصقت بها ( را 1: 10 ، 14)

كلٌ من راعوث وعُرفة أظهرتا اعترافهما بالولاء لنُعمي. وكلتاهما اعترفتا بترك أرض آبائهما، وكلتاهما اتجهتا نحو أرض الرب.
 ولكن كل اعتراف له امتحانه دائمًا. «فقالت نعمي لكنَّتيها: اذهبا ارجعا كلُّ واحدةٍ إلى بيت أمها» (ع8). كانت لهما فرصة للرجوع ( عب 11: 15 ).
 وانكشف ذهن عُرفة في الحال، فقد كان قلبها مرتبطًا بأرض ميلادها. أما راعوث فسنرى رغبتها في ”مدينة أفضل“. عُرفة قدمت اعترافًا جميلاً في مظهره، ولكنه اعتراف فقط. وما يُلفت النظر أن راعوث تذكر إله نُعمي (ع16)، أما عُرفة فتذكر نُعمي وشعب نُعمي (ع10).

 وبالرغم من كلمات عُرفة ودموعها وقُبلاتها، ولكنها تحولت عن نُعمي وإله نُعمي وأرض البركة، وعادت إلى شعبها وآلهتها وأرض ظل الموت.

وكم اختلف الأمر في تاريخ راعوث، إذ أصبحت شاهدة لنعمة الله. لقد أعطت راعوث اعترافًا صحيحًا، وتكلمت بكلمات جميلة كذلك، وتحركت عواطفها بعمق مثل عُرفة، ورفعت صوتها وبَكَت. ولكن عند راعوث ما هو أكثر من ذلك.

 مع عُرفة كان هناك فقط الاعتراف الخارجي للمحبة، وأمكنها أن تُقبِّل نُعمي وتتركها، مثلما حدث ليهوذا الإسخريوطي في وقت متأخر أنه قبَّل المسيح ثم أسلمه.
 أما عن راعوث فلم يُقال عنها إنها قبَّلت نُعمي، ولكن بالرغم من عدم وجود تعبير المحبة الخارجي، لكنها كانت تحمل المحبة الحقيقية.

نقرأ عن راعوث أنها «لصقت بها» (ع14). 
فالمحبة عندما تكون حقيقية لا تتخلى عن غرضها، ويجب أن تكون في شركة مع مَن تحبه، ولذلك تضيف راعوث: «لا تلحِّي عليَّ أن أتركك وأرجع عنكِ».

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن إيمانها تساوى مع عواطفها. وفي قوة إيمانها تغلَّبت على جاذبية أرض ميلادها وبيت أمها وشعبها وآلهتها، وقبلت طريق السياحة فقالت
: «حيثما ذهبتِ أذهب»، كما احتضنت نصيبها كالغريبة «وحيثما بتِ أبيت».
 لقد وحَّدت نفسها مع شعب الله «شعبك شعبي». وفوق الكل وضعت ثقتها في الله الحقيقي، فهي لم تَقُل فقط «شعبك شعبي»، بل أضافت «إلهك إلهي».

 والموت لا يمكن أن يُرجعها إلى موآب، فقالت: «حيثما مُتِ أموت وهناك أندفن».
 إنها في الحياة وفي الموت وحَّدت نفسها تمامًا مع نُعمي، فإن شعب نُعمي شعبها، وإله نُعمي إلهها.
 لقد ألقت نصيبها مع نُعمي في ترمُلها، وفي تغربها، وفي فقرها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأب المُحب






فقام وجاء إلى أبيه. وإذ كان لم يَزَل بعيدًا رآه أبوه، فتحنن وركض ووقعَ على عُنقه وقبَّلهُ ( لو 15: 20 )
يا له من شيء يفوق الوصف! 
فهنا خمسة أمور (رقم النعمة) تُنسب للأب المحب:

أولاً: «وإذ كان لم يَزَل بعيدًا رآه أبوه». إنه لم يكن مجرد ينتظر ابنه الضال، بل كان ينتظره بلهفة. إذ كانت عيونه المُحِّبة في غاية الشوق! حتى وهو ما زال «بعيدًا» رآه أبوه.

ثانيًا: «تحنن». لا شك أن مظهر هذا الضال كان في غاية التعاسة، إذ أكل معيشته مع الزواني (ع30)، والتي تمثل المحبة المُنهى عنها للأشياء التي في العالم، بدلاً من محبة الرب من كل قلوبنا، فقد عانى من تأثير الجوع الشديد (ع14)، وخرج إلى الحقل ليرعى الخنازير (ع15)، ولا بد أنه أصبح مجرد كيان تافه! ومع ذلك فإن أباه «تحنن» عليه. 

آه أيها القارئ المسيحي العزيز، كيف كنا أنت وأنا قبل أن يقبلنا الآب؟ الفكر مُظلم، القلب شرير للغاية، الإرادة عاصية، ولكن «من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها، ونحن أموات بالخطايا أَحيانا مع المسيح» ( أف 2: 4 ، 5)!!

ثالثًا: «ركض» ليقابله. لا نقرأ أن الضال ركض عندما قرر الرجوع لأبيه، فكل ما قيل عنه: «فقام وجاء إلى أبيه»، ولكنه قيل عن الأب إنه «ركض»! 

هل تعلم عزيزي القارئ، هذه هي الآية الوحيدة في كل الكتاب التي تُظهر الله وهو في عَجَلة!! في تجديد الخليقة نرى الله يعمل كل شيء بترتيب، أو يمكننا أن نقول بتمهل، في كل شيء آخر عدا هذا الأمر، يُظهر الله وهو يعمل بهدوء وتأني، كما يتناسب مع مَن له الأبدية كلها تحت إمرته. ولكن هنا نجد ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه ”نفاذ صبر المحبة الإلهية“!

رابعًا: «وقع على عُنقهِ»، فهو ليس فقط «رآه» وهو ما زال بعيدًا، وليس فقط «تحنن» على هذا الضال التافه، وليس فقط «ركض» ليقابله، ولكنه «وقع على عُنقه»! لقد عانقه وأحاطه بأذرع المحبة المُرحِّبة!

خامسًا: «قبَّله». نُشير مرة أخرى أنه لم يُذكر أن الابن قبَّل أباه. فالأب هو الذي يأخذ المبادرة في كل مرحلة! لقد «قبَّله» وليس صدَّه. «قبَّلهُ» وليس طرده. «قبَّلهُ» ولم يوبخه على تيهانه.
 يا لها من نعمة رائعة! إن كل هذا يكشف قلب الآب! فالقُبلة تكلمنا عن المحبة، وعن المُصالحة، وعن العلاقة الحميمة.

يا لروعة النعمة! يا لغناها! يا لسموها!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*خادم الرب والكتاب المقدس






لأن كلمة الله حية وفعَّالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مَفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته ( عب 4: 12 )

خادم الرب يجد غذاءه وطعامه وشبعه في الكلمة الحية، وبدون الكلمة والتغذي بها تجف حياته وتنشف موارده وتذبل خدمته، لأنه يكون في واقع الأمر قد ترك قوام الحياة الروحية.

وكما يحتاج الخادم إلى كلمة الله للنضارة والقوة، يحتاج إليها أيضًا للقداسة في العيشة والتحرر
 من شهوات الخطية الساكنة فيه.

 ومن أبشع الأمور أن يقدِّم خادم الإنجيل حق الله للنفوس، وهو نفسه لم يتقدس بهذا الحق ولم يتحرر به من خطايا معينة هو مغلوب منها، كما قال أحد المؤمنين: ”إنها بشاعة وخيانة أن يتاجر أحد بالحق الذي لا يشعر بسلطانه على ضميره شخصيًا“.

وكم من كارثة أدبية حلَّت بأُناس أذكياء كان لهم قدر ملحوظ في الفصاحة، ولكنهم لم يكونوا فعلاً مقدسين في الحق.

 ولن أنسى أبدًا ذلك التدريب الذي اختبرته مع الله بعد تجديدي بست سنوات، لقد جثوت على ركبتيَّ، وكتاب الله مفتوح أمامي، وقلت:
 ”يا رب بنعمتك من هذه الليلة فصاعدًا، أريد أن أحيا طبقًا لكل ما أتعلمه من المكتوب“.
ذلك لأنني اختبرت في الست سنوات التي مضت أني كنت فيها قليلاً ما أتأمل فيما يقول الله في كتابه، ولكن عندما وصلت إلى تلك النقطة الحاسمة، في تلك اللحظة تفتحت أمامي الكلمة، وكانت بركة تكريس نفسي بصورة أقوى، وكانت غنىً جديدًا أُضيف إلى موارد خدمتي.

إنني أحتاج إلى الكتاب المقدس لعلاج الأخطاء الكثيرة التي تقع في حياتي اليومية، وهذا يتطلب معرفة كافية بهذه الكلمة حتى عندما تواجهنا تجربة أو خِدعة من العدو أو فخ منصوب لنا يمكننا بوعي إدراك ما تقوله كلمة الله التي ترشدنا إلى النُصرة والنجاة.

 ومثالنا في ذلك سيدنا الذي واجه تجارب الشيطان بالمكتوب، والأمر لم يكن محتاجًا إلى الأخذ والرَّد مع الشيطان، ولكن «المكتوب» كان فيه الكفاية لإفحامه، ومن هنا يتضح أن الدراية بالمكتوب لازمة جدًا.

إذًا أيها الأحباء، ينبغي أن يكون خادم الرب على ثقة كاملة في صِدق المكتوب، وأنه موحى به من الله، وينبغي أن يتمسك به كالحق، وينبغي أن يكون للمكتوب، أي ”حق الله“ المُعلَن، سلطانه على حياته الشخصية، كما يجب عليه أن يستعمله، كسيف الروح، لأجل النجاح والانتصار.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممتلئ إلى جميع شطوطه






فعند إتيان حاملي التابوت إلى الأردن وانغماس أرجل الكهنة حاملي التابوت إلى ضفة المياه، والأردن ممتلئ إلى جميع شطوطه كل أيام الحصاد ( يش 3: 15 )

ما أجمل أن نتأمل حالة الشعب وقت اجتياز التابوت الأردن وهو ممتلئ إلى جميع شطوطه كل أيام الحصاد، فلقد كانت المياه تعلو حين كان التابوت يجتاز. إن هذا ما حدث مع ربنا المعبود، لقد عجَّت عليه كل أمواج غضب الله، بكل قوتها الرهيبة. اكتنفته مياهٌ إلى النفس.
 أحاط به غمر ( يون 2: 5 ).
 يا له من مخلِّص كريم، أخذ الموت وأعطانا الحياة والخلاص والسعادة! 
مياه كثيرة لم تستطع أن تُطفئ محبته، والسيول لم تغمرها .. «قوية كالموت» تلك المحبة التي أدخلته إلى هناك، لكي يخلِّصنا نحن ( نش 8: 6 ، 7).

إننا في هذا المشهد (انفلاق مياه الأردن وظهور اليابسة)، نرى صورة مُصغَّرة لِما عمله الله في أحد أيام الخليقة، عندما قال: «ليكن جَلَدْ (السماء) في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه، فعمل الله الجَلَدْ وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجَلَدْ والمياه التي فوق الجَلَدْ. وكان كذلك» ( تك 1: 6 ، 7). 

ومن حادثة الطوفان نفهم أن المياه المحجوزة فوق الجَلَدْ كانت كثيرة، ومخزونة لذلك اليوم ( تك 7: 12 ).

 ففي المشهد الذي أمامنا نرى ذات أسلوب عمل الله: «وقفت المياه المنحدرة من فوق وقامت ندًا واحدًا بعيدًا جدًا عن أدام المدينة.. والمنحدرة إلى بحر العَرَبة ”بحر الملح“ انقطعت تمامًا.. فوقف الكهنة حاملو تابوت عهد الرب على اليابسة في وسط الأردن راسخين، وجميع إسرائيل عابرون على اليابسة» ( يش 3: 16 ، 17).

إنه نفس ما كتب عنه موسى في الخلْق. إن ما قرأه الشعب في أسفار موسى ها هم يرونه الآن أمام أعينهم.
 إن الإله الذي خلق السماء والأرض، والذي فصل بين مياه ومياه، هو نفسه الذي فصل مياه الأردن والذي ما زال يعمل إلى الآن بقدرته العجيبة لصالحهم!!

كما نلاحظ أن اسم المدينة «أدام» هو نفس اسم ”آدم“، والمدينة رمزيًا تذكِّرنا بأن الموت (المرموز له بالأردن)، الذي جَلَبه آدم الأول علينا ( رو 5: 12 )، قد حجزه آدم الأخير جاعلاً من حق المؤمنين به أن يعبروا للتمتع بما لهم في المسيح في السماويات (مرموز لها بكنعان)، التي هي من نصيبهم منذ الآن.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحتاجون إلى الصبر






لأنكم تحتاجون إلى الصبر، حتى إذا صنعتم مشيئة الله تنالون الموعد ( عب 10: 36 )

هذا هو وقت الانتظار والسهر والجهاد والألم، وكثير من الصعاب والتجارب تُحيط بكم، وعليكم أن تتعلموا كيف تصبرون. فعدم الصبر هو وليد الجهل، ولكنكم أنتم تعلمون لماذا ولمَن أنتم مُنتظرون. 
هو وليد الكبرياء، أما أنتم فمتعلمون من الوديع والمتواضع القلب. إن عدم الصبر ينتج من قلب يائس غير مؤمن، أما أنتم فتنالون الصبر والتعزية من المكتوب، وهكذا يظل الرجاء حيًا في قلوبكم.
 وعدم الصبر هو نتيجة الانتقاص من قيمة الوقت الحاضر وأهميته، ولكنكم أنتم تعلمون أنكم في الوقت الحاضر تنفذون مشيئة الله، وأن تدريبات إيمانكم الحاضرة وتجاربكم وآلامكم التي تقاسونها في الزمان إنما هي معيَّنة به، بذاك الذي يقدِّرها تمامًا ويكافئ عليها بحسب غناه في المجد. 

قد تبدو واجبات حياتنا الأرضية أحيانًا كثيرة مُملة وقليلة القيمة، ولكن كما يقوم الأولاد والتلاميذ المطيعون بمهام قد تبدو أحيانًا غير مشوّقة وغير هامة، مبرهنين بذلك على إيمانهم بوالديهم وأساتذتهم المحبوبين، كذلك يتذرع المسيحيون بالصبر والابتهاج في تتميم مشيئة سيدهم.

والرب يسوع طالما حدثنا عن إثمارنا بالصبر ( لو 8: 15 ) وعن اقتنائنا لنفوسنا بالصبر وسط التجارب العظيمة والآلام الطويلة، ومن عرشه السماوي يلاحظ ويمدح صبر ملاك كنيسة أفسس وثياتيرا ويقول لملاك كنيسة فيلادلفيا «لأنك حفظت كلمة صبري». 
والتلميذ المحبوب الذي يسمي نفسه «شريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره»، يهتف مرتين في سفر الرؤيا قائلاً: «هنا صبر القديسين».

أما الرسول بولس فيقرن الصبر بالرجاء، وبالتعزية التي في الكتب، وبإله الصبر والتعزية، وبالوداعة والاحتمال، وبالضيق الذي ينشئ صبرًا. 

وفي رسالة يعقوب نرى الصبر كثمر امتحان الإيمان، ووسيلة من وسائل تكميل الأخلاق المسيحية، وصفة المؤمن المنتظر لمجيء المخلِّص، وأبرز صفة من صفات أيوب والأنبياء التي راحت مضربًا للأمثال ( رو 5: 3 ؛ 15: 4، 5؛ يع1، 5).

والواقع أن التسليم الهادئ، والمثابرة مع الصبر في عمل الخير وسط الصعاب والتجارب، إنما هو مشيئة الله من جهتنا وهي المشيئة التي بمقتضاها يسير المؤمنون في إثر سيدهم في تواضعه واحتماله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*كُلُوا السمين






اذهبوا كُلوا السمين، واشربوا الحلو، وابعثوا أنصبة لمَن لم يُعدّ له، لأن اليوم إنما هو مقدَّس لسيدنا ( نح 8: 10 )
«اذهبوا كُلوا السمين» ..

 ما الذي تحمله هذه العبارة؟ مما نتعلَّمه في الشريعة الموسوية أن الشحم هو خير أجزاء الذبيحة. ومن هنا كانت التعليمات المُشدَّدة للكهنة أن شحم الذبيحة هو حصة الله فيها، يبقى له تعالى ليوقَد على المذبح وتصعد رائحته مسرة لجلاله. ونستطيع أن نفهم هدف هذه التعليمات، وهو أنه إذا قدمنا لله شيئًا، فلنقدِّم له الأفضل. 

والإنسان الأناني هو الذي يحتفظ لنفسه بخير الأشياء ويعطي الآخرين فُضالته. ولا نزاع في أنه إذا شئنا أن نعطي الله شيئًا فينبغي أن نعطيه الأفضل.

وقديمًا كان الإسرائيلي إذا فاض قلبه عِرفانًا بجميل الله، يذهب إلى قطعانه يتفحَّص كل القطيع واحدًا واحدًا يُقدِّر قيمته. فينتقي خيار الغنم:
 أفضلها، أدسمها، أبعدها عن كل عيب، أغلاها قدرًا. 

وهنا نسأل بعضنا البعض أيها الأخ الحبيب:
 أرانا متخلفين عن أولئك القوم في هذا الصَدَد، هل نقدِّم لإلهنا خير ما عندنا؟ 
قد نقول: لا أملك من الأفضل سوى الشيء القليل. حسنًا، لكن إياك أن تقدم أقل من الأفضل.

وأحيانًا يمتحن الله إيماننا بهذا الأسلوب، وهكذا كان مع إبراهيم. فلم يشأ الله أن يطالبه بما يقل قيمة وغلاوة عن ابنه الذي يحبه، إسحاق، الذي كان يرجوه.
 وعلى جبل المُريَّا امتحن الله قوة إيمان إبراهيم، وهكذا فيما يتعلَّق بنا.
 ففي وقت ما، خلال رحلة العمر، يضع الله إصبعه على هذا الشيء أو ذاك ويقول لأحدنا: ”أعطني هذا“. 
أ فترانا على استعداد يومئذٍ أن نعطيه الأفضل؟

وهوذا هابيل في بكور العطاء، يقدم الذبيحة لله، بشحمها، برهانًا على أن هابيل لم يمنع عن الله شيئًا. وفي الشريعة جاء التحذير الإلهي: «كل الشحم .. لا تأكلوا» ( لا 7: 22 - 25).

والمدعوون إلى وليمة الله، من حقهم أن يأكلوا الأفضل. لقد ضرب الرب مثلاً عن ملك صنع غداء ودعا كثيرين إلى عُرس ابنه. انطلق حاملو الدعوة إلى الذين في الطرق مما لا يملكون شيئًا، يدعونهم لحضور العُرس من مُسمَّنات الملك ( مت 22: 1 - 14).
 قد تقول: إن قليلاً من الخبز والجبن يكفيهم، لكن يجب أن يقدم مُسمَّنات حتى يتجلى سخاؤه الملكي على أتم صورة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*نابوت اليزرعيلي






وشهد رجلا بليعال على نابوت أمام الشعب قائلين: قد جدَّف نابوت على الله وعلى الملك. فأخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه بحجارة فمات ( 1مل 21: 13 )

نستطيع أن نرى في نابوت رمزًا لربنا يسوع المسيح 
كما يلي:

1ـ «نابوت» اسم عبري معناه ”نبات“ أو ”نبتة“ ولقد كان بالفعل نبتة طيبة، وفي هذا يرمز لمَن هو أعظم بما لا يُقاس، ذاك الذي قيل عنه: «نبت قدامه كفرخٍ، وكعرقٍ من أرضٍ يابسة» ( إش 53:  2)، والذي هو «العود الرطب» ( لو 23: 31 ).

2ـ كان نابوت محترِمًا للشريعة التي تمنعه كالوارث عن بيع ميراث آبائه ( لا 25: 23 - 28)، فلم يبع كرمه لأخآب الملك. هكذا المسيح أيضًا الذي قال بالنبوة: «شريعتك في وسط أحشائي» ( مز 40: 8 ).

3ـ طمعًا في الميراث دبر الأردياء مكيدتهم لقتل الوارث، حتى يسهل لأخآب عندئذٍ أن يرث الكرم.
 وهذا يذكِّرنا بالمَثَل الذي قاله ربنا المعبود، مُشيرًا إلى نفسه بابن صاحب الكَرم قائلاً: «وأما الكرَّامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم:
 هذا هو الوارث! هلموا نقتله ونأخذ ميراثه!» ( مت 21: 38 ).

4ـ تنفيذًا لرسائل الملكة الشريرة إيزابل، نادى شيوخ مدينة يزرعيل بصوم، ثم أتوا بشاهدي زورٍ من بني بليعال، فشهدا على نابوت بأنه قد جدَّف على الله وعلى الملك.
 أوَ ليس هذا عينه ما فعله رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع على المسيح؟ نعم، فلقد أحضروا شهود زورٍ كثيرين ( مت 26: 59 - 65).

5ـ لم يسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس أي كلام أو دفاع دافع به نابوت عن نفسه تجاه شهود الزور. وبالمثل نقرأ عن ربنا المعبود وهو يسمع شهادات الزور «وأما يسوع فكان ساكتًا» ( مت 26: 62 ).

6ـ قيل عن نابوت «فأخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه بحجارةٍ فمات»، وبالمثل أيضًا أخرجوا الرب يسوع خارج أسوار أورشليم، وصلبوه في موضع الجلجثة «لذلك يسوع أيضًا، لكي يقدِّس الشعب بدم نفسه، تألم خارج الباب» ( عب 13: 12 ).

7ـ كان من المستحيل أن ينجو أخآب وبيته من هذه الجريمة البشعة؛ قتل نابوت اليزرعيلي البار، فلقد طال العقاب الإلهي أخآب وبنيه وزوجته ( 1مل 22: 37 - 39؛ 2مل9: 22- 26، 32- 37؛ 2مل10: 10، 11).

 وإن كان كذلك، فهل يمكن أن ينجو من الدينونة مَن يعصى المسيح، ويرفض عمل الصليب؟ ( عب 10: 29 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*الله مُرشدنا






أعلِّمك وأُرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك عيني عليك ( مز 32: 8 )

هذه باليقين حقيقة عظمى نحن في أشد الاحتياج إليها أثناء عبورنا في برية هذا العالم، خصوصًا في عصر المشاكل والارتباك هذا.
 فنحن نحتاج إلى مرشد، وشكرًا لله لأنه أخذ على عاتقه القيام بهذه المهمة «أُعلِّمك وأُرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك. عيني عليك» ( مز 32: 8 ). 
يا لها من نعمة!
 كأن الله قد تعهد بأن يُظهر نفسه لنا بنفس الصفة التي نحتاج إليها في كل أدوار الطريق، فعندما نكون مثقلين بحمل الخطية وعظامنا بالية من زفيرنا اليوم كله، حينئذٍ يُشرق علينا كالمخلِّص والمُبرِّر الذي يغفر آثامنا ويستر خطايانا ( مز 32: 1 - 5)، وعندما تُحيط بنا جيوش الأعداء الروحيين الذين يريدون أن يفتكوا بنا، حينئذٍ يفتح لنا حضنه ويدعونا لنختبئ فيه كالستر والملجأ، وبذلك عوضًا عن أن نرى جيوش الأعداء تحاصرنا، نرى ترنيمات النجاة تكتنفنا ( مز 32: 6 ، 7). 
وعندما نسير وسط تشويش وارتباك العالم، حينئذٍ يقف أمامنا بنعمته ويقول لنا: ”أنا أرشدك“ ( مز 32: 8 ، 9).
 فيا لها من نعمة! ويا لها من صِلة متينة!

ولنلاحظ الطريقة التي بها يرشدنا «أُرشدك .. عيني عليك» ـ أي أرشدك بعيني التي عليك، وهذه أدق وأرّق طرق الإرشاد. فنحن لا نستطيع أن نتبع حركات عينه إلا إذا كنا قريبين منه جدًا وملاصقين له. وهذه الطريقة أرّق بكثير من الإرشاد باليد أو الصوت. ثم إنه يجب أن نكون مُدرّبين في فهم طرقه حتى نستطيع أن نفسِّر تلك النظرات ونسير بما توحيه إلينا.

يا ليتنا نمتلئ من معرفة هذا! ويا ليت يكون إرشاد عين أبينا كافيًا لنا! ويا ليت نضع أيدينا في يده، ونرفع أبصارنا دائمًا إليه، لكي نلاحظ إرشادات عينه، حينئذٍ يكون سبيلنا مُنيرًا وآمنًا. ويا ليتنا لا نكون بُلداء في فهم مشيئته، فنحتاج كالبغل والفرس إلى اللجام والزمام ( مز 32: 9 ). إننا كثيرًا ما نحيد عن الطريق ونضِّل عنه. ولماذا؟ لأننا لا نفهم إرشاد عين الله، بل كثيرًا ما نسأل الإرشاد عن أمر لا يريدنا أن نفعله وسبيل لا يريدنا أن نسير فيه.

سأل أحدهم مرة أحد الإخوة قائلاً: ”إني لا أعرف إلى أي طريق أتجه“. فماذا كان الجواب؟
 أجابه ببساطة: ”لا تتجه بالمرة“، وهذا صحيح إذا كنت لا تعرف الطريق الذي تتخذه، فهذا برهان واضح على أنه يجب أن تقف ساكتًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*العشاء والطيب






فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منها ( لو 10: 42 )

كان بقلب مرثا عنصر لا بد من القضاء عليه، واعوجاج لا بد من تقويمه كما يوجد فينا كلنا، لذلك انشغلت بخدمتها ولو قليلاً «فوقفت وقالت: يا رب، أما تُبالي بأن أُختي قد تركتني أخدُم وحدي؟ فقُل لها أن تُعينني!». 

هذا هو الخطأ إذ ظنت أن الخدمة منحصرة في طهي الطعام، مع أن هناك ما هو أسمى بكثير من الأكل والشرب. إن الألوف مستعدة لصُنع العشاء، ولكن ليس المعنى أن الرب يبخس العشاء حقه، ولكنه لا يستغني به عن الطيب والدموع والشعر ( يو 12: 1 - 3؛ لو7: 36- 50).

 وما هي لذة الخدمة وحلاوتها إذا خَلَت من تعبد القلب الصحيح؟ فهي ليست شيئًا مذكورًا. 
أما متى انشغل القلب بالمسيح أصبحت أصغر الخدمات وأحقرها كريمة في عينيه.

هنا السر الصحيح لكل خدمة. إنه من الهيِّن الضجيج في الخدمة، والانتقال من بيت إلى بيت، ومن مكان إلى مكان للزيارة والكلام، بينما لا يوجد فينا ذرة من المحبة المُخلِصة للمسيح والعاطفة الصادقة نحوه. وما نشاطنا إلا نشاط الشخص المشغول بذاته، ذي الإرادة العاصية الجامحة، وأعمالنا أعمال القلب الذي لم يختبر محبة المسيح. مع أنه من المهم أن نجلس عند قدمي المسيح لاستماع كلامه وتقديم السجود والعبادة له، عندئذٍ نقوم لأية دائرة يرى هو من المناسب فتح أبوابها لنا.

يا ويلنا إن أمسَت الخدمة غرضنا، فإنها تُصبح شَرَكًا وفخًا لنا وعائقًا معطلاً. أما إذا صار المسيح غرضنا، أحسَنا في عملنا دون أن نفتكر في ذواتنا أو خدمتنا.

هذا ما صار مع مريم إذ انشغلت بالمسيح لا بعملها ولا بقارورة الطيب، ولم تتداخل في أمور غيرها، فلم تنشغل لا بلعازر المُتكئ ولا بمرثا العاملة ولا بشئون البيت، بل كان المسيح شغل قلبها الشاغل، فانقادت بمحبتها إلى عمل ما يليق بهذه الفرصة، بل عملت ما من شأنه أن يُسرّ قلبه ويلّذ له، وما عملته عملته من كل قلبها.
 نعم، وقد قدَّر الرب عملها، فأبان لمرثا خطأها عندما اشتكت منها، وأبكم يهوذا الطماع خفيةً عندما نسب إلى حُسن صنيعها الإتلاف.

فلنسعَ أيها المؤمن المسيحي لنحيا بالقرب من المسيح فعلاً لا اعترافًا. ويا ليت نفوسنا تستظل أدبيًا في ظل محضره المقدس، فنجد لذتنا وشبعنا به، فنصبح أهلاً لخدمته وشهودًا لاسمه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*العروس معطرة






مَن هذه الطالعة من البرية كأعمدة من دخانٍ، معطَّرة بالمُر واللُّبان وبكل أذرّة التاجر؟ ( نش 3: 6 )

العروس تُرى صاعدة من البرية مرتين في سفر النشيد ( نش 3: 6 ؛ 8: 5).
 فنراها أولاً صاعدة «كأعمدة من دخانٍ» مُغشاة برائحة البخور العطرية المتصاعدة من المذبح، أما في الأصحاح الثامن فهي تُرى صاعدة من البرية «مُستندة على حبيبها» أي أن لها معونة خدمته الكهنوتية. 

هذان هما الشيئان الجوهريان اللذان أعدتهما لنا نعمته الغنية في البرية، أعني:
(1) المذبح، أي موت المسيح بنتائجه المباركة بالنسبة للحاضر والأبدية.
 (2) الكاهن العظيم للمعونة والإغاثة، فليس لنا فقط رائحة موت المسيح الذكية ولكن لنا أيضًا الكاهن الحي لنستند عليه في البرية، وهو يستطيع أن يقودنا ويمدنا بالعون في كل شيء.

إننا عندما نستقر في جو المحبة الإلهية، لا ينحصر تأملنا فيما قد أُزيل عنا بقدر تأملنا فيما قد وُهب لنا، فالله يريدنا أن نُطيل التأمل في موت المسيح الذي هو كرائحة سرور لله «رائحة طيبة»، وعندئذٍ تكتنفنا وتغشينا «الأعمدة من دخان».

 ما أعظم جود النعمة الإلهية!

«معطرة بالمرِّ واللُّبان» ـ أي بالمسيح في كمالاته المتنوعة. ففي المُرّ إشارة إلى آلام الإنسان الكامل «رجل الأوجاع» الذي تجرَّب في كل شيء مثلنا ما خلا الخطية. لقد كان فريدًا في كل شيء في الآلام ـ في حياته وفي موته ـ وإننا لنجد المُرّ مقترنًا به من بداءة حياته على الأرض إلى نهايتها ( مت 2: 11 خر 30: 23 )، تلك الآلام التي تألم بها طاعةً لأبيه «أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب» ( خر 30: 34 ). كما أن في اللُّبان إشارة إلى أنه ـ له المجد ـ كان في حياته وفي موته رائحة سرور لله (خر30: 34؛ لا2: 1).

«وبكل أذرَّة التاجر» .. «أذرَّة» بمعنى ”مساحيق“ (powders). لقد أمر الرب موسى أن يأخذ له أعطارًا معينة ويصنع منها بخورًا عطِرًا مقدسًا، وأن يسحق منه ناعمًا ( خر 30: 34 - 38)، وفي هذا البخور إشارة إلى كمالات وأمجاد ربنا المبارك، كما أن في سحقه إشارة إلى أن كل كلمة وكل عمل وكل نظرة وكل فكر في حياة ربنا يسوع كانت تصعد كرائحة ذكية أمام الله، لا بل إن موته وسحق نفسه تحت ضغط دينونة الله كان «رائحة طيبة لله»، «أما الرب فسُرَّ بأن يسحقه بالحَزَن» ( إش 53: 10 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا تهتموا






لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون ... فلا تهتموا ... فلا تهتموا للغد ( مت 6: 25 ، 31ـ 34)

الموعظة على الجبل هي عِظة عملية تمامًا. وها الرب وهو يتحدث عن سيرنا في هذا العالم يكرر المرة تلو المرة عبارة «لا تهتموا» ( مت 6: 25 ، 31، 34).
 فهو يعرف ضعف بشريتنا ويقدم لنا التحذيرات اللازمة، كما يقدم لنا الوعود المطمئنة.

وفي العهد القديم يقول المرنم في المزمور: «ألقِ على الرب همَّك، فهو يعولُك» ( مز 55: 12 ). 
كما يقول الرسول بولس: «لا تهتموا بشيءٍ، بل في كل شيءٍ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر، لتُعلَم طِلباتكم لدى الله» ( في 4: 6 )، كما يقول الرسول بطرس «مُلقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتني بكم» ( 1بط 5: 7 ).

والبشر أكثر ما يميزهم الهمّ والقلق، كما أن أمراض التوتر والاضطراب هي من الأمراض التي تميز عصرنا الحاضر. لذلك ما أهم هذا التحريض الثلاثي الذي يقوله الرب هنا.

طبعًا ليس الخطأ أن يكون لدى الإنسان اهتمام (انظر 2كو11: 28)، بل الخطأ أن يكون عنده هم.
وليس الخطأ أن يفكر الإنسان في الغد، بل الخطأ أن يقلق الإنسان من جهة غده.

ويذكر الرب هنا أمرين يهتم بهما كل من الغني والفقير أكثر من غيرهما، أعني بهما الغذاء والكساء؛ المأكل والملبس. هذا ما نفهمه من أكثر من مكان في الكتاب المقدس.
 فأول حرفتين عمل فيهما البشر خارج الجنة؛ قايين عمل فلاحًا في الأرض ليمد الإنسان بالغذاء، وهابيل عمل راعيًا 
للغنم ليمده بالكساء. 
وقد كان هذان الأمران هما ما طلبهما يعقوب الهارب من وجه عيسو أخيه.

 فما أن استيقظ من النوم الذي فيه رأى الرب في حُلم حيث وعده الرب في الحُلم بالحفظ حيثما يذهب، نقول إنه بمجرد أن استيقظ من نومه، حصر اهتماماته في هذين الأمرين؛ الخبز والثياب، فقال: «إن كان الله معي ... وأعطاني خبزًا لآكل وثيابًا لألبَس». 
وهو عين ما أوضحه الرب في قصة الغني الواردة في إنجيل لوقا16: 19- 31، ذلك الذي كان يلبس الأرجوان والبّز، أما عن طعام مائدته فيذكر لنا أن المسكين كان يشتهي أن يأكل من الفُتات الساقط من مائدة ذلك الغني.

ولا زال حتى اليوم، كم من أُناس يضيعون عمرهم الثمين وهم يدورون في هذا الفلَك، وتفكيرهم لا يخرج خارج هذا الثالوث؛ ماذا يأكلون، وماذا يشربون، وماذا يلبسون.
 رحمنا الله وإياهم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ربنا يخليكى ماما
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا تخف







لا تخف ، بل تكلم ولا تسكت، لأني أنا معك لا تخف يا بولس. ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر ( أع 18: 9 ؛ 27: 24)
نقرأ في سفر الأعمال هذا الوعد المشجع «لا تخف» يُقال مرتين لهذا الرجل الذي كانت طريقه كلها مملوءة بالصعوبات والاهتمامات، والاضطهاد والمقاومة أكثر من أي شخص آخر. 

ويمكنك أن تقرأ تقريره عن نفسه في 2كورنثوس11.

في الأصحاح الثامن عشر من سفر الأعمال، نجد بولس في كورنثوس ونقرأ عن المقاومة التي لقيها من اليهود، الأمر الذي كان يمكن معه أن تفتر عزيمته وتضعف همته، لكن الرب يشجعه بالقول: «لا تخف، بل تكلَّم ولا تسكت» ( أع 18: 9 ). 
هكذا ينبغي أن يكون خادم الرب شجاعًا يؤدي شهادته بلا خوف، عاملاً بنشاط لأجل الرب.

ثم لما جاء فيما بعد إلى أورشليم وأُودع المعسكر خوفًا من هياج الشعب عليه «وقف به الرب وقال: «ثق يا بولس! لأنك كما شهدت بما لي في أورشليم، هكذا ينبغي أن تشهد في رومية أيضًا» ( أع 23: 11 ).
 هذا الوعد «ثق» نطق به الرب مرة للتلاميذ قبيل آلامه إذ قال: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. ولكن ثقوا: أنا قد غلبت العالم» ( يو 16: 23 ). 
فحياة المؤمن ليست خلوًا من الشدائد والصعوبات، لكن يسوع المسيح غالب وقد غلب، وفي صعوباتنا يقف إلى جوارنا.

لقد تشجع بولس بهذا الوعد وشهد الشهادة الحسنة أمام الشعب وأمام الحكام، ولكن الرب رأى من اللازم أن يؤيد عبده ويطمئنه مرة أخرى وهو في طريقه إلى روما.

مضى بولس من أورشليم ـ كسفير في سلاسل ـ إلى روما، على ظهر سفينة أقلقتها الرياح الزوبعية الشديدة حتى إن لوقا يكتب قائلاً: «انتُزع أخيرًا كل رجاءٍ في نجاتنا» ( أع 27: 20 ). 
وكانت فترة عصيبة جدًا في ظلام وبرد وجوع وتهديد شديد. لكن في وسط هذا الظرف الضيق، نسمع بولس يقول لرفاقه: «الآن أُنذركم أن تُسَرُّوا، لأنه لا تكون خسارة نفس واحدة منكم» ( أع 27: 22 ). هذه كانت ثقة من بولس في الله الذي وقف به في تلك الليلة قائلاً له: «لا تخف يا بولس. ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر.
 وهوذا قد وهبك الله جميع
 المسافرين معك» ( أع 27: 24 ).

 ليتنا مثل بولس، نضع كل الثقة في إلهنا، وبكل اعتزاز نقول كما قال: «الإله الذي أنا له» ( أع 27: 23 ).
 في هذه النسبة ثقة تملأنا طمأنينة وسط أقصى الظروف.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*إنكار بطرس






فابتدأ يلعن ويحلف: إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه! ( مر 14: 71 )

ما أقل ما عرف بطرس، ما نحن بطيئون أيضًا في معرفته، وهو أن «القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيسٌ» 
( إر 17: 9 ).
 لقد انخدع بثقته في ذاته ففشل في إدراك كم أن قلبه كان نجيسًا لدرجة أن ينكر سيده بحَلف ولعن لأتفه الأسباب. ولقد سجل الوحي هذه الأحداث المؤسفة بالنسبة لبطرس، لا لكي نتخذها فرصة لكي نقلل من شأن خادم مكرس للرب، لكن لكي نعرف شر قلوبنا ولكي نتحذر لأنفسنا من ذلك.

عندما حذر الرب بطرس من أنه سوف ينكره، عارض بطرس بشدة وافتخر بإخلاصه وتكريسه، ثم بعد ذلك بقليل عندما كان الرب ساهرًا ومُصليًا، نجد بطرس نائمًا، وعندما كان الرب صامتًا أمام أعدائه «كنعجة صامتةٍ أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه»، كان بطرس يضرب بالسيف.

 وعندما كان الرب يقدم الاعتراف الحَسَن أمام رئيس الكهنة، كان بطرس ينكر الرب أمام جارية ضعيفة. ومع سقوط بطرس وإظهاره لعدم الأمانة، بقيَ الرب أمينًا كما هو. 

فبالرغم من كل الآلام التي تحملها لرفض الأُمة له، وخيانة تلميذ مزيف وإنكار تلميذ حقيقي وترك الكل له، ظلت محبة قلبه ثابتة دون أن يعتريها أي تغيير.
 وعندما صاح الديك للمرة الثانية، تذكَّر بطرس القول الذي قاله الرب له: 
«إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين، تُنكرني ثلاث مراتٍ».

ولقد كسرت هذه الكلمات قلب بطرس المسكين، فسالت من عينيه دموع التوبة «فلما تفكَّر به بكى». نحن لا نعرف مقدار الخداع الذي في قلوبنا على حقيقته إذ إن نفس الآية التي يُذكر فيها أن «القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيسٌ» تكمل بهذا السؤال: «مَن يعرفه؟» ( إر 17: 9 )، وفي الحال يقدم النبي الجواب: 
«أنا الرب فاحصُ القلوب ومُختبر الكُلى» ( إر 17: 9 ). فذاك الذي يفحص ويعرف، هو الوحيد القادر أن يحفظنا من السقوط، كما أنه القادر على ردّ نفوسنا من حالة السقوط.

وعندما رُدت نفس بطرس عند بحر طبرية، قال: «يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيءٍ» ( يو 21: 17 )،
 فهو لن يعود مرة أخرى للتكلم عن حالة قلبه، ولن يعود إلى الافتخار فيما بعد بما سوف يفعله أو سوف لا يفعله، ولكنه سيترك نفسه في يد ذاك الذي يعرف كل شيء، يعرف شر قلوبنا وكل قوة العدو، وهو الوحيد القادر أن يحفظنا من السقوط.
*​


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*رائعه جدا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*نعمة الله


وأما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثُر الخطية. ولكن حيث كثُرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدًا ( رو 5: 20 )

إن نعمة الله أشبه بمجرى يندفع من سفح الجبل متغلبًا على المقاومات العديدة التي تعترض سيره، وتلك القوة التي في تياره إنما تنبئ عن وجود نبع ممتلئ يستمد منه ماءه.

 فمع أن العوائق التي في طريقه جمة، ولكن هناك نبع لا ينضب يزوده بالفيضان الكافي للتغلب عليها، فيسير بقوة مانحًا حياة ونضارة للوادي الذي يجري فيه.

والمؤمن إذ يرفع عينيه إلى الله أبيه يستطيع أن يقول:
 «كل ينابيعي فيك» لأن مجرى النعمة المانحة الحياة الذي قد وصل إلى نفسه إنما ينبع من قلب الله «الله محبة» ( 1يو 4: 8 ) و«حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدًا» ( رو 5: 20 )، فمجرى تلك النعمة المُزدادة إنما ينبع من محبة الله، ويسير في هذا العالم الذي أقفر بدخول الخطية، وقد فاض هذا المجرى بغزارة عند سفك دم تلك الذبيحة المقدسة، حتى إن عين الإيمان دائمًا ترى نعمة الله ممتزجة بدم المسيح «حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت، هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر، للحياة الأبدية، بيسوع المسيح ربنا» ( رو 5: 21 ).

ولكن ما أكبر المقاومات التي اعترضت النعمة من كل ناحية، وكم من المرات قطع مجراها فاتخذت لها مجرى آخر. 

إن طبيعة نعمة الله هي على نقيض طبيعة الإنسان المُحب لذاته، فالإنسان يغضب من الله ويُبغض أخاه الإنسان إذا رأى النعمة والبركة توهَب للأشرار المساكين.

 وهكذا نرى قايين يغضب ويقتل أخاه، ونرى الابن الأكبر يغضب ولا يريد دخول البيت الذي ملَكت فيه النعمة، وهكذا نرى الإنسان دائمًا يكره النعمة ويتكلم ضدها ويسعى في تحويلها والتخلص منها كما فعل إسرائيل في سيناء، بل في كل أدوار العالم قد قابل الإنسان النعمة بالمقاومة، ولكن لم يستطع شيء أن يُعيق سيرها أو يوقف تيارها لأن نبعها عميق وممتلئ، ألا وهو محبة الله الكاملة!

 فالنبع لا ينضب، والمجرى لا يوقف، ولا بد أن تفيض النعمة المجانية فوق كل عقبة وتروي وتنعش هذا العالم المُجدب حتى تصل إلى أقصى الأمم البعيدة.

كان الله منذ البدء يعمل بالنعمة ويخلِّص الذين يؤمنون بكلمته، ولكن قد ظهرت النعمة بأجلى لمعانها بظهور يسوع المسيح الذي جاء «مملوءًا نعمةً وحقًا» ( يو 1: 14 ) و«كان الله في المسيح مُصالحًا العالم لنفسه، غير حاسبٍ لهم خطاياهم» ( 2كو 5: 19 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

MinaGayed قال:


> *رائعه جدا*


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا هو نور العالم


أنا قد جئت نورًا إلى العالم حتى كل مَن يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة ( يو 12: 46 )

يتفرَّد رب المجد بهذا الوصف الذي لا يرقى إليه سواه، فهو الوحيد الذي يحمل هذا اللقب مُعرَّفًا «النور». فنرى البشير يوحنا يقدمه هكذا:
 «إن النور قد جاء إلى العالم» ( يو 3: 19 )، وما أحلى أن المسيح أيضًا هو الذي يُضيء للكنيسة ككوكب الصبح المُنير في أحلك ساعات الليل، ويخطفها إليه لتبقى كالعروس في نور عريسها إلى الأبد ( رؤ 22: 16 ، 17).

أما في الحاضر فإن لهذا النور وجهته الثلاثية التي نلاحظها من خلال ألقابه:

1ـ نور الناس: «فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس» ( يو 1: 4 ). يعرف الله احتياج الإنسان، وهذا النور هو الإشراقة الإلهية لإعطاء الناس (كل إنسان) حياة الله.

(2) نور الأمم «فقد جعلتك نورًا للأمم لتكون خلاصي إلى أقصى الأرض» ( إش 49: 6 ): إنها دعوة لكل البعيدين، ونور إعلان للأمم الغارقين في الظُلمات، لقد فتح المسيح باب الرحمة والخلاص لكل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأُمة، مجدًا لاسمهِ.

(3) نور العالم: «أنا هو نور العالم. مَن يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» ( يو 8: 12 ). إنه النور المُقدَّم للجميع، فالعالم بأسره في أمسّ الحاجة إليه، لكن مَن يتمتع به هو الذي يفتح قلبه ليدخل نور المسيح إليه.

من ناحية أخرى، فإن للنور مميزاته الثلاثية أيضًا:

1ـ نور حقيقي: «كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان آتيًا إلى العالم» ( يو 1: 9 ): أي إن كل نورٍ غيره أو ليس نابعًا منه هو زائفٌ، إنه الوحيد الذي يُلقي بضوئه على كل إنسان فيكشف كل ما في داخله.

2ـ نور عجيب: «وأما أنتم فجنسٌ مختارٌ، وكهنوت ملوكي، أُمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، لكي تُخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نورهِ العجيب» ( 1بط 2: 9 ): أمامنا نور روحي مُغيِّر، جعلنا بالإيمان به جنسٌ مختارٌ، كهنوت ملوكي، أُمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، ما أعجبه من نور!

3ـ نور الحياة «أنا هو نور العالم. مَنْ يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نورُ الحياة» ( يو 8: 12 ). إنه النور الذي يُعطي الحياة الأبدية، فهل امتلكتها، قارئي العزيز؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*مُصادقة يهوذا للعالم






وحدث في ذلك الزمان أن يهوذا نزل من عند إخوته ... ونظر يهوذا هناك ابنة رجلٍ كنعاني اسمه شوع، فأخذها ودخل عليها ( تك 38: 1 ، 2)

ترك يهوذا إخوته لينضم إلى عالم الكنعانيين (التجارة) بكل فساد طابعه، وبكلمات الكتاب
 «إن يهوذا نزل من عند إخوته» 

مُشيرًا إلى طابع طريق الانحدار الذي بدأه، بل ومُنذرًا القارئ بحقيقة أن ما يتبع هذا لا بد أن يتسم بالشر.

 فنتائج انحدار يهوذا الإرادي ستكون شديدة، وكان عليه أن يتعلَّم أنه لا يمكن أن يُشبع ملذاته دون حصاد الأحزان. وكان عليه أن يتعلَّم أيضًا أن ما يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضًا ( غل 6: 7 ).

ومن المؤسف حقًا أن نرى هجر يهوذا لأمان العائلة وأفراح صُحبة إخوته، كما كان قلبه قد سبق وابتعد بعيدًا عن أفراح الشركة مع أبيه ( تك 37: 26 ، 27).

 والآن ها هو يأخذ خطوة جديدة بها يترك إخوته. لقد رأينا هذا الأمر مِرارًا وتكرارًا مع أولئك الذين فترت قلوبهم فتبعت أقدامهم انحدار أفكارهم مع الوقت. إن القلب التائه عن الله هو فريسة سائغة لخداع البشر وأفكارهم، ومَن يسير بلا شركة مع الله لا بد أن تكون له علاقة بأهل العالم الأشرار.

ثم نرى أن انحدار يهوذا أتى به إلى أوثق الروابط بابنة رجل كنعاني اسمه شوع، فأخذها ودخل عليها (ع2). هنا نجده يكرر خطية عيسو الذي كانت زيجاته سبب مرارة لوالديه ( تك 26: 35 ).
 لم يحمل يهوذا أي تقدير للقرار القديم الذي اتخذه إبراهيم حينما قال لعبده: «لا تأخذ زوجةً لابني من بنات الكنعانيين الذين أنا ساكنٌ بينهم» ( تك 24: 3 )، كما لم يكن لديه أي وازع ندم من أن يتزوج من وثنية «بنت إلهٍ غريبٍ» ( ملا 2: 11 )، أما اليوم فإن المبدأ واضح للمؤمن حيث نجد التحريض في 2كورنثوس6: 14 «لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين».

وكان المعيار الذي اتخذه يهوذا لاختيار زوجته واضحًا من عبارة «ونظر يهوذا هناك ابنة رجلٍ كنعاني اسمه شوع، فأخذها ودخل عليها» (ع2)، تمامًا كما فعل شمشون بعد سنوات كثيرة «ونزل شمشون إلى تمنة ورأى امرأة في تمنة من بنات الفلسطينيين، فصعد وأخبر أباه وأمه وقال: قد رأيت امرأةً في تمنة من بنات الفلسطينيين، فالآن خُذاها لي امرأة» ( قض 14: 1 ، 2).
 لم يكن لديه فكرة الاختيار حسب فكر الرب ( تك 2: 18 ، 24)، وهكذا تحرك يهوذا بدوافع وضيعة «لأن .. شهوة العيون .. من العالم» ( 1يو 2: 16 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*النمو في النعمة






انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلِّصنا يسوع المسيح ( 2بط 3: 18 )

كثيرًا ما يتردد الكلام بين المؤمنين عن النمو الروحي بهدف الوصول إلى النضوج الروحي. 
ما معنى ذلك؟

بالنسبة للبعض، النمو الروحي هو ببساطة: معرفة عميقة جدًا بالتعليم المسيحي. وبالنسبة لآخرين يعني النمو الروحي: إمكانية استيعاب الحق وأن تكون أمور الله مألوفة له.

ومع أن معرفة كلمة الله هى أساسية، لكنها في الحقيقة ليست العلامة المميزة للنمو الروحي الحقيقي، لكن عندما يتعظم الرب يسوع في المؤمن بحيث ينشغل أقل فأقل بذاته ليصبح في النهاية صغيراً في عيني نفسه، حينئذ تكون هذه هي العلامة على النمو والنضوج.

يمكن أن تكون لنا معرفة أكثر من كثيرين غيرنا، ويمكن أن نُظهر فهمًا ملحوظًا للحق، ومع ذلك نظل صغارًا روحياً عديمي النضوج كما لو كنا لا نزال مثل الأطفال نوعًا ما. إن الرب يدعونا أن نكون مثل الأطفال أو أن نصير مثل الأطفال، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن نبقى في حالة الطفولة، بل يعني أن نكون في الحالة الروحية اللازمة حتى نقبل كلمة الله بالإيمان وبدون معارضة.
 أما البقاء في حالة الطفولة فهو دليل على عدم النمو والنضوج.

عندما ينشغل مؤمن باختباراته أو حتى بحالته الروحية، وعندما يجذب الانتباه إلى نفسه، ويغضب بسبب نعم أو لا، فهو يُظهر بذلك عدم نضوجه. 
أما إذا كانت تظهر في حياته ثمار الروح: «محبة فرح سلام طول أناة لطف صلاح إيمان وداعة تعفف» ( غل 5: 22 ، 23) فهو يبرهن على أن الروح القدس يُنشط حياته الجديدة.

إن النضوج الروحي الذي ينتج من العلاقة الشخصية مع الله، سيكون أكثر عمقاً بقدر ما تكون هذه العلاقة مُصانة ونامية. 

إن حضور الله يشع في حياة المؤمن الناضج روحيًا، إنه يوحي بالثقة ويبعث الصفاء ويعطي الرغبة في معرفة الرب يسوع المسيح معرفة أعمق.

إن هذه الحالة لا يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق وَصْفات معينة، كما أنها ليست قاصرة على نخبة من المؤمنين تعيش فوق المستوى المشترك للمؤمنين. 
إن اكتشاف قيمة محبة الرب يسوع والدخول في معرفة نعمة الله الحقيقية يجب أن يكون من نصيب كل مؤمن.
*​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه معزيه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ربنا يخليكى ماما
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*شروط الاقتراب إلى الله






اخضعوا لله. قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم. اِقتربوا إلى الله فيقترب إليكم. نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة، وطهِّروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين ( يع 4: 7 ، 8)

يتحدث الرسول يعقوب، رسول الحياة العملية والإيمان العملي، عن أربعة شروط للاقتراب إلى الله، اثنان منها ذكرهما قبل أن يتحدث عن الاقتراب إلى الله، واثنان ذكرهما بعده ( يع 4: 7 ، 8)، كالآتي:

(1) اخضعوا لله: بمعنى أن نقبل كل ما يسمح لنا به دون تذمُّر أو عناد. فعندما نتمرد عليه لا يمكننا أن نكون متمتعين بابتسامة رضاه. علينا أن ندرك أن الله يمسك بالخيوط كلها، وهو صالح، ولا يخرج منه إلا الصلاح، حتى إن كنا أحيانًا كثيرة لا نفهم تمامًا معاملاته معنا.

(2) قاوموا إبليس، وهو حتمًا سيهرب منا: وهذا ينبغي أن يسبق اقترابنا إلى الله واقتراب الله إلينا. عبَّر عن ذلك أحدهم فقال: ”على القديس أن يشتاق وأن يصرّ على رؤية ظهر الشيطان، ووجه الله. ومن حق المؤمن أن يتمتع بالأمرين معًا“. وعلينا أن ندرك أنه لا يمكنني أن أقترب إلى الله، بينما أنا في الوقت ذاته أغازل الشيطان، أو أعقد معه صفقة، أو أتجاذب معه أطراف الحديث.

(3) نقوا أيديكم أيها الخطاة: إن كلمات الرسول يعقوب هنا موجهة إلى أشخاص يعترفون بأنهم يعرفون المسيح، ومع ذلك فهناك خطايا عملية في حياتهم. فهل يصلح والحال هكذا أن يقتربوا إلى الله، وأن يتوقعوا اقتراب الله منهم؟

 إن هناك حتمية أدبية ينبغي أن تسبق ذلك، وهي أن ينقوا أيديهم، بمعنى أن يُصلحوا أعمالهم. فلن يتمتع بالاقتراب إلى الله شخص سالك في عدم الطاعة أو عدم القداسة. أمثال هؤلاء يدعوهم يعقوب للتوبة، حيث يستحيل الاقتراب إلى الله بخطايا غير مُعترف بها، وغير محكوم عليها.

(4) طهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين: وهم أولئك الذين قسّموا قلبهم بين الله والعالم ( هو 10: 2 )، ولذلك فإنك تجد مثل هؤلاء منجذبين إلى النقيضين: الله القدوس، والعيشة في النجاسة!
 إنها صورة لشخص لا يوَد أن يترك الاجتماعات أو الفرص الروحية، ولكنه في الوقت ذاته لا يوَد التخلي عن الشهوة الردية المسيطرة عليه. ولقد كان هيرودس الملك نموذجًا صارخًا لشخص ذي رأيين، فقد سمع يوحنا المعمدان بسرور، وفعل كثيرًا ( مر 6: 20 - 28)، دون أن يكون مستعدًا البتة لترك عشيقته هيروديا. هذا الشخص لو اقترب إلى الله وهو على هذه الحالة، فإن الله لن يقترب إليه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل تحب الحياة؟






مَنْ أراد أن يحب الحياة ويرى أيامًا صالحة .. ليُعرض عن الشر ويصنع الخير ( 1بط 3: 10 ، 11)

تضع أمامنا المسيحية حياة البركة، وهي حياة تقوم على الشركة مع الله. هذه الحياة عيشت في أكمل صورة لها بالرب يسوع، كما استُعلنت في مزمور16 باعتبارها «سبيل الحياة» (ع11)، أو كما يقول المرنم «حبالٌ وقعت لي في النُعماء (أرض المسرة)» (ع6).

 فإذا عاش المؤمن هذه الحياة فإنه يرى أيامًا صالحة، وعليه أن «يكفف لسانه عن الشر وشفتيه أن تتكلَّما بالمكر، ليعرِض عن الشر ويصنع الخير، ليطلب السلام ويجِّد في أثَرِهِ». وعندما يفعل ذلك سيجد أنه قد بورك بحسب أحكام الله ومبادئه الأدبية، بينما يتألم مَن يفعل الشر «لأن عيني الرب على الأبرار، وأُذنيه إلى صراخهم، ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلي الشر» ( 1بط 3: 12 ). 

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك «فمَن يؤذيكم إن كنتم مُتمثلين بالخير؟» (ع13)، فإنه ـ حتى في العالم ـ هناك تقدير للرجل الذي يعمل الخير هادئًا.

ولكن قد يثور التساؤل: إذا كان عمل الخير يقود إلى الازدهار، وعمل الشر يجلب العقاب، فلماذا يحدث غالبًا أن التقي يتألم والذين يفعلون الشر يزدهرون؟ وكيف نجد في الرسالة ذاتها التي تُخبرنا بإحسان الله للبار، أنها تستحضر أمامنا آلام شعب الله بتفصيلات كثيرة جدًا؟ 
وكيف نرى النص الذي يَعِد بالمواعيد للأيام الصالحة كنتيجة لعمل الخير، يتبعه باحتمال الآلام لمَن يصنع البر؟ ( 1بط 3: 14 - 4: 7).

إن مثل هذه الأسئلة يُجاب عليها، إذا تذكّرنا أنه في زمان النعمة هذا تصبح أحكام الله أدبية وليست عمومًا مباشرة أو فورية. ومن الصحيح أن الحكم الأدبي بمكافأة الخير يكون بالبركة الروحية أكثر من الازدهار المادي.

 وبينما يضع الرسول أمامنا إمكانية الآلام لأجل البر، فإنه يُضيف «طوباكم» ( 1بط 3: 14 ). وإذا أردنا أن نرى النتيجة النهائية لأحكام الله، سواء لبركة أولئك الذين يعملون الخير أو بالعقوبة لعاملي الشر، فعلينا أن نتطلع إلى ما وراء المشهد الحاضر، وننتظر العالم الآتي.

وبينما أحكام الله سوف تجري في صورتها الكاملة في وقت آتٍ، ولكنها الآن مُخيفة إلى حدٍ بعيد.
 وعلى المؤمن أن يتذكر أنه بالرغم من كل ما يبدو معاكسًا، لكن تبقى الحقيقة دائمًا أن عمل الخير سيقود إلى البركة والحزن.
 ونحن نختبر بقياس محدود الآن كلاً من البركة والحزن، أما البركة فستُعرف بكمالها في العالم الآتي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*قد فنيَ لحمي وقلبي






قد فنيَ لحمي وقلبي. صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر ( مز 73: 26 )

بعد أن هَامَ آساف حُبًا في الله، واحتقر كل شيء على الأرض سواه (ع25)، فإنه تحدَّث عما يمكن أن نسميه أكبر مصيبة ممكن أن تُصيب الإنسان. ليس ضياع الأموال، وهي تجربة عسيرة، ولا ضياع الأولاد وهي تجربة أمَرّ جدًا من السابقة، بل ضياع الصحة. 

والشيطان الخبيث عرف أن هذا أشرّ ما يُبتلى به المرء، فأبقاه في تجربة أيوب للآخر، وقال بأسلوبه الأناني الشهير: «جلدٌ بجلد، وكل ما للإنسان يعطيه لأجل نفسه» ( أي 2: 4 ). فماذا كان ردّ فعل آساف عندما ضاعت الصحة؟ لا انزعاج ولا اضطراب، بل قال: «صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر».

بهذا القدر الرائع، فإن الشركة مع الله تكفي القديس. إنها تكفيه ليس في الظروف العادية، بل في الظروف القاسية. فآساف يقول هنا: «قد فني لحمي وقلبي»، أي لم يبقَ له شيء على الإطلاق، ومع ذلك فهو متمسك بالله وحده. فالرب ما زال كل شيء له. 
ولو ضاع الكل، فإن الرب يبقى دائمًا.

والمؤمن في أيام القوة، فإن قلبه ولحمه يهتفان بالإله الحي ( مز 84: 2 ). ولكن يأتي وقت فيه يفنى قلبه ولحمه، لكنه الإله الحي باقٍ لا يتغير. ولذلك فإن آساف يضيف قائلاً: «صخرة قلبي ونصيبي الله إلى الدهر».

وفناء اللحم والقلب يدل على فناء قوة الطبيعة، وهو بالنسبة لإنسان العالم أمر مزعج، إذ يقرّبه إلى النهاية المُخيفة، والتي لا يتمناها. ولكن بالنسبة لإنسان الله، يعلم أنه مع فناء الخارج، فإن الداخل يتجدد يومًا فيومًا. بل ويعلم أنه حتى ولو نُقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي، فلنا في السماوات بناءٌ من الله، بيتٌ غير مصنوع بيدٍ، أبدي. وهذا أمر بالنسبة له مُشجع ومُفرح، حتى إن الرسول يقول:
 إننا «نئن مشتاقين» لهذا المسكن العجيب الأبدي ( 2كو 5: 1 - 3)!

لقد قال آساف: «نصيبي الله»: وما أعظمه نصيبًا! إنه يقول: إن سر فرحي ليس البشر والأصدقاء، ليس الجاه والشهرة، ليست أمور العالم على الإطلاق، بل الله. 
ثم إنه نصيب «إلى الدهر»: أي إنه نصيبه في الحياة، وفي ما بعد الحياة. فهو ليس نصيب للّحظة الحاضرة فحسب، بل هو نصيب أبدي.

أخي العزيز .. إذا ضاعت القوة، فالله هو القوة التي لا تخيب، وإذا فنيَ اللحم، فالله هو النصيب الذي لا يغيب!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*إيليا يتوسل ضد شعبه!





أَم لستم تعلمون ماذا يقول الكتاب في إيليا؟ كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل ( رو 11: 2 )

لقد أدّى انشغال إيليا بنفسه إلى امتلائه بمشاعر قاسية تجاه شعب الله الضال حوله «أم لستم تعلمون ماذا يقول الكتاب في إيليا؟ كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل!» .. «يتوسل ... ضد إسرائيل»! مادحًا نفسه ومُسيئًا إلى الشعب! 

هل يليق هذا بشاهد أمين لله؟ وهل بكلماته هذه يعكس مشاعر قلب الله وطول أناته على شعبه، وعدم رفضه لهم بالرغم من ضلالهم وخطاياهم؟
 لقد تكلم «موسى» بطريقة مُغايرة تمامًا، ولذلك من المشجع أن نستمع إلى توسله المؤثر إلى الله من أجل إسرائيل بعد عبادتهم للعجل الذهبي (خروج32، 33).
 ومع أنه كان يشعر بالجُرم العظيم الذي ارتكبوه في حق «يهوه»، لكن لم تخرج من فمه في حضرة الله كلمة ردية عنهم. بل على العكس، أصرّ على تذكير «يهوه» أنهم شعبه بالرغم من جُرمهم الشنيع، وأن مجد اسمه مرتبط ببركتهم، وكان مستعدًا أن يمحو الله اسمه من الكتاب الذي كتبه، بدلاً من أن يرفضهم.

فلننتبه إلى هذا المبدأ جيدًا، لأننا أحوج ما نكون إليه اليوم. إن انتفاخ الذات، وانشغالنا بأمانتنا نحن في الشهادة، يُولِّد مشاعر خطيرة في قلوبنا تجاه شعب الله حولنا، تجعلنا لا نصلح أن نتوسل إلى الله من أجلهم. 
وهل يدهشنا أيضًا، إذا أثمرت مشاعرنا غير اللائقة تعليقات الناس الساخرة «صحيح أنكم أنتم شعبٌ (الشعب)، ومعكم تموت الحكمة!» ( أي 12: 2 ).

وفي حالة إيليا كان لشكواه نتائج مختلفة تمامًا عما كان يتوقع. «فقال له الرب: اذهب راجعًا في طريقك ... وامسح أليشع بن شافاط ... نبيًا عوضًا عنك». دروس خطيرة هذه، وما أسعدنا إذا تعلمناها بحق! 

فتعظيمنا لأهمية أنفسنا في الشهادة يؤدي إلى الاستغناء عنا كشهود كُلية، وأن يأخذ آخرون مكاننا.

 ألا نرى هذا يحدث للأسف؟ ألا نسمع البعض يقول نحن الشهود الأمناء، نحن كنيسة فيلادلفيا، كل ما عدانا تقريبًا هو في كنيسة لاودكية. والنتيجة المُحزنة هي أننا عندما نبحث عن عمل روح الله الخاص، لا نجده في الذين يمدحون أنفسهم هكذا، بل بين الآخرين الذين لديهم 
معرفة أقل بكلمة الله كحروف.
 وهي نتيجة حتمية لسماحنـا لأنفسنا بالتعدي على مكانة الله في عقولنا وقلوبنا «وأما مَن افتخر فليفتخر بالرب. لأنه ليس مَن مدح نفسه هو المُزكى، بل مَن يمدحه الرب» ( 2كو 10: 17 ، 18).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*جسد واحد وروح واحد






مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام ( أف 4: 3 )

ما أعظم غبطة جماعة القديسين! 
لقد افتُدوا من الدينونة، وفُصلوا عن طريق هذا العالم الشرير بواسطة دم المسيح الثمين، وأصبح لهم أن يتمتعوا بفرح الخلاص المشترك!
 إنهم إخوة في عائلة واحدة، لأنهم أبناء لآب واحد، وهم أيضًا أعضاء بعضهم لبعض لأنهم إذ ”اعتمدوا بروح واحد إلى جسد واحد“ صاروا جميعًا أعضاء في جسد المسيح على السواء، وإذ قُطعوا من محجر العالم، ونالوا الحياة بواسطة صوت ابن الله أصبحوا حجارة حية في الهيكل المقدس الواحد «مبنيين معًا مسكناً لله بالروح».

وإذ خُتموا بالروح القدس صارت لهم شركة مع الآب والابن وشركة مع بعضهم البعض أيضًا.
 وقد أخذوا نعمة فوق نعمة، من الملء الذي في المسيح، فامتلأت قلوبهم بالفرح، وفاضت بالمحبة، وانطلقت بالتسبيح المشترك، بذلك تمثل شركة القديسين على الأرض سعادة السماء بصورة حقيقية مصغَّرة، وأفراحهم تتضاعف بتقاسمهم إياها، كما أن أحزانهم تُخفَف بمشاركة بعضهم لبعض فيها. وبحسب المقياس الإلهي كل ما للفرد يمتلكه لحساب الجماعة، وكل ما للجماعة هو للفرد.
 لكل واحد نصيب في أفراح المجموع، وإذ صاروا جميعهم واحدًا، وأصبحوا شركاء المسيح في ميراثه، يُقال عنهم بحق «كل شيء لكم». 
وإذ اندمجوا في «جسد واحد» وسُقوا «روحًا واحدًا»، فقد ارتبطوا معًا بعواطف ومشاعر ذلك الروح الحي الواحد، وبذلك صار الفرد يصلي لأجل المجموع، والمجموع يصلّون لأجل الفرد.

والجسد كله يتغذى بما يقدمه كل عضو وكل مفصل ”لبنيانه في المحبة“.
 ولا مجال للتفاخر أو التنازع بين القديسين، لأني لماذا أحسد ما هو لي؟ لماذا أحتقر ما يخدم مصلحتي؟ وكيف أحاول أن أكيد لمَن أذيّته تؤذيني؟
 هل يمكن أن ينشأ خصام بين أعضاء الجسد الطبيعي؟ كلا، لأن جميعها تخدم بعضها البعض، فإذا تألم عضو شاركته بقية الأعضاء وعملت على تخفيف آلامه بغير ضجر.

يا رب أَتحِد قديسيك هكذا في شركة قلبية وعاطفة رقيقة نحو بعضهم البعض، ابعد يا رب عنا كل شقاق، واربط قلوبنا بروحك القدوس بالمحبة الأخوية. لا تسمح أن يؤثر العُجب أو روح التحزب أو الروح العالمية في أعضاء جسدك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يناير 2012)

*الراعي العظيم






وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رَاعِيَ الْخِرَافِ الْعَظِيمَ، رَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ، بِدَمِ الْعَهْدِ الأَبَدِيِّ ( عب 13: 20 )
إذًا يا إخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مُكثرين في عمل الرب كل حينٍ، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب ( 1كو 15: 58 )

تكلم العهد الجديد عن المسيح كالراعي مستخدمًا ثلاثة ألقاب هي: الراعي الصالح، والراعي العظيم، ورئيس الرعاة.

 ففي إنجيل يوحنا نقرأ قول المسيح عن نفسه: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف» ( يو 10: 11 ). كما يقول الرسول بولس: «وإله السلام الذي أقام من الأموات راعي الخراف العظيم، ربنا يسوع، بدم العهد الأبدي» ( عب 13: 20 ). ويختم الرسول بطرس هذه الثلاثية مُشيرًا إلى ظهور المسيح بالمجد والقوة، فيقول: «ومتى ظهر رئيس الرُّعاة تنالون إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى» ( 1بط 5: 4 ).

وواضح هنا الارتباط الوثيق بين هذه الثلاثية. فمجيء المسيح بالنعمة ليفدي البشر، ذلك المجيء الذي انتهى بموت الصليب، يحدثنا عن الراعي الصالح. لكنه بعد الموت قام وصعد إلى السماء مُمجَّدًا، وهو هناك يخدمنا باعتباره راعي الخراف العظيم. وأخيرًا سيأتي إلينا مرة ثانية مُستعلنًا بالمجد والقوة، ليعطي الأجرة لعبيده الأُمناء، وذلك باعتباره رئيس الرعاة.

هذه الأفكار الثلاثة نجدها بنفس هذا الترتيب في مزامير الراعي؛ مزمور22، 23، 24.
 ففي مزمور 22 نجد الراعي الصالح الذي بذل نفسه عن خرافه الغالية، وفى مزمور 23 نجد الراعي العظيم المعتني بكل خروف من قطيعه العزيز، والذي يحفظهم خلال هذا العالم المليء بالمخاطر والتجارب، ويرعاهم خلال الحياة المليئة بالاحتياجات والإعوازات.
 وفى مزمور 24 نجد رئيس الرعاة، الذي هو نفسه «ملك المجد» عندما يظهر ليكافئ كل الخدام الأُمناء الذين اعتنوا بقطيعه العزيز على قلبه.

هذه الثلاثية الجميلة تغطى الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل. فبالنسبة للأمس نذكر تجسد المسيح باعتباره الراعي الذي أتى من السماء إلى الأرض لكي يفتش عن الغنم، ولكي ما يذهب وراء الضال حتى يجده، ثم مضى إلى الصليب كالراعي الصالح ليبذل نفسه عن الخراف.
 وهو ما يحدثنا به مزمور22.
 لكن الصليب لم يكن النهاية، ونفس المزمور الذي يكلمنا أساسًا عن الصليب، يُشير أيضًا إلى القيامة. وبعد القيامة نرى خدمة أخرى للمسيح؛ كراعي الخراف العظيم المُقام من الأموات. 
مَنْ فينا حتى بعد إيمانه يستغني عن هذا الراعي العظيم؟! لكن سوف تنتهي هذه الحياة الحاضرة عندما يأتي الرب، لندخل معه إلى الأبدية السعيدة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2012)

*أربع مَرَاسٍ






ابْنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ عَلَى إِيمَانِكُمُ ..مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ.. وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوع.. ( يه 1: 20 ، 21)

لكي ما نبقى محفوظين أثناء ليل الارتداد المُظلم، فإننا نحتاج أربع مراسِ لكي ما تبقى نفوسنا راسية وثابتة بها. ورسالة يهوذا التي تُصوِّر لنا ظلمة الأيام الأخيرة للمسيحية، تُعطينا ما يتجاوب مع الأربع مراس في أعمال27: 29. 
فبعد أن تحدَّث عن الارتداد المُريع والشر، فإن يهوذا يتحوَّل إلى المؤمنين، ويُخبرهم أن يفعلوا أربعة أمور:

فأولاً: يجب أن نبني أنفسنا على إيماننا الأقدس. ونحتاج أن نلتصق بالحق في كل قوة تقديسه وحفظه، وألا نقلل من مستوى الحق جزئية واحدة. إنها كلمة الله التي تبنينا وتجعلنا أقوياء وثابتين. ويلزمنا أن نتغذى عليها، ونعمل بها، ونبني أنفسنا على أساس إيماننا الأقدس. هذه مرساة حقيقية لنفوسنا.

وثانيًا: نحتاج إلى مرساة الصلاة «مُصَلِّين فِي الرُّوحِ القدسِ». إن الصلاة في الروح هي التوازن الضروري للتغذي على الكلمة، وحفظ النفس منتعشة أمام الله، وفي شركة معه. والصلاة في الروح تتطلب سلوكًا في الروح، وتدريبًا في الحكم على الذات. والصلاة هي المورد ومصدر القوة في كل الأوقات.

وثالثًا: نحتاج أن تُحفظ أنفسنا في محبة الله. إنه ليس هنا أننا نُحب الله، مع أن هذا ما يجب أن نفعله بالتأكيد، بل أننا نحفظ أنفسنا في التمتع بمحبته. وهذا يعني أنه يجب أن يكون لنا دائمًا إيمان بالله، وألا نشك في محبته. ولا يهم الظروف والتجارب التي نمرّ بها. فلا شيء يُمكن أن يُبدل محبته من نحونا، ولا حتى فشلنا. إن الشيطان يسعى دائمًا لكي يُشككنا في محبة الله. ولكن إذ نحفظ أنفسنا لتغوص في محبة الله التي لا تفشل ولا تتغير، فإنها تُصبح كمِرساة لنفوسنا ثابتة ضد كل عواصف الشيطان وأمواجه.

أما المرساة الرابعة، فإننا نُحرَّض لكي نكون «منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية». وهذا هو التوقع الواضح ـ رحمة ربنا طوال الطريق حتى تتحقق النهاية ـ وهو مجيئه لنا. إن مجيئه سيُصبح إنقاذًا ورحمة لخاصته من كل أشكال خراب المسيحية الاسمية، وأيضًا من الشر المُحيط بها. إن نهار مجيئه هو الرجاء والتوقع المُشرق للكنيسة الحقيقية.

إن الأربع المراسي السابقة ستحفظنا غير متزعزعين من جرّاء كل ريح زوبعية أثناء ليل غياب المسيح. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

*فرصة جديدة .. ربما الأخيرة


كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! ( مت 22: 4 )
أيها القارئ العزيز:
 لقد أحاطك الله بعنايته وأدخلك بسلام إلى العام الجديد. وهو بذلك قد أتاح لك فرصة جديدة لكي تُقبل إليه بالتوبة والإيمان فتنال خلاص نفسك الثمينة.

إن الله يحبك، بالرغم من كل ما ارتكبته من الشرور والآثام، وما أهنته به من المعاصي والذنوب، وما زال يُطيل أناته عليك مترقبًا رجوعك إليه.
 لقد أعد لك خلاصًا أبديًا بموت الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب لأجلك، وهو يريد من كل قلبه أنك تمد يد الإيمان لتنال هذا الخلاص الثمين لنفسك الآن.

فقف لحظة أيها العزيز في مُستهل هذا العام الجديد، وتفكّر في نفسك الخالدة ومصيرها الأبدي. كيف تهتم بمستقبلك الأرضي الزائل، وتغفل أمر أبديتك التي لا تنتهي؟ «لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسِرَ نفسه؟» ( مت 16: 26 ).

نرجو أن تصغي بكل انتباه إلى قول الكتاب المقدس «وُضِعَ للناس أن يموتوا مرةً ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» ( عب 9: 27 ) وأيضًا «الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله» ( يو 3: 36 ) ويا لهول الدينونة!
 ويا لشدة غضب الله!
 ولكن اسمع قول المسيح المُفرح: «إن مَن يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة» ( يو 5: 24 ). 
فالله قد أعدّ خلاصًا كاملاً مجانيًا لكل الخطاة، وهو ينادي قائلاً: «كل شيءٍ مُعدٌّ. تعالوا إلى العُرس!» ( مت 22: 4 ). فهلا تسمع صوته وتقبل دعوته الآن؟

أيها القارئ العزيز، إننا نناشدك بمحبة الله العظيمة لك، وبصليب المسيح وآلامه لأجلك، وبنداء الروح القدس لقلبك، وبقيمة نفسك الثمينة الخالدة، وبجميع أفراح السماء، وبجميع أهوال بحيرة النار المتقدة ـ بهذه كلها نناشدك أن تسلِّم قلبك للمسيح بالتوبة والإيمان الآن في هذه اللحظة.
 لا تؤجل ولا تناقش، بل تعالَ كما أنت بكل خطاياك وأحمالك الثقيلة، تجد قلبه مُحبًا مُرحبًا لأنه قال: «مَن يُقبل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجًا» ( يو 6: 37 ).

 إنه يغفر لك خطاياك ويطهرك من كل آثامك، ويمنحك سلامًا كاملاً وفرحًا أبديًا.

أيها العزيز، لا تتردد.
 لا تهمل هذا الخلاص العظيم. لا ترفض هذه الهبة المجانية الثمينة «هوذا الآن وقتٌ مقبول. هوذا الآن يومُ خلاص» ( 2كو 6: 2 )، وبعد قليل جدًا سيأتي المسيح حسب وعده، ويأخذ مفدييه إلى أمجاد السماء ليكونوا معه إلى الأبد. وستكون معهم إذا قبلته بالإيمان القلبي الآن.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2012)

*يوسف وسر نجاحه






فكَيْفَ أَصْنَعُ هَذَا الشَّرَّ الْعَظِيمَ و َأُخْطِئُ إِلَى اللهِ؟ ( تك 39: 9 )
إن الأسلوب الرائع الذي استخدمه يوسف للتعبير عن استنكاره لعمل الخطية، والوارد في قوله:
 «كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأُخطئ إلى الله؟»، ليسترعي انتباهنا ويأخذ بمجامع قلوبنا، فهو يدل على:

أولاً: وجود يوسف في حالة الإدراك الحقيقي لمركزه كأحد قديسي العلي، فهؤلاء يترفعون عن عمل الخطية، لأنها لا تتناسب مع مركزهم السماوي. فلسان حالهم دائمًا أبدًا: «نحن الذين مُتنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش بعدُ فيها؟» ( رو 6: 2 ).

ثانيًا: عدم تفكيره في النجاسة من قبل: لو كان يوسف يفكر في النجاسة أو يشتهيها من قبل لكان قد ضعف أمام امرأة فوطيفار واستجاب لرغبتها الأثيمة. ولكن ما أبدَاه من شمم وإباء من جهة عمل الفحشاء، دليل قاطع على أنه كان يعيش في كل حين في جو القداسة. وهكذا يكون الحال معنا، إذا عشنا في هذا الجو مثله.

ثالثًا: فداحة النجاسة: إن كثيرين يلهون بالنجاسة دون وعي أو إدراك، ولكن الذين يعيشون في حضرة الله ينظرون إليها بذات النظرة التي ينظر بها الله إليها، فيرونها كما رآها يوسف؛ شرًا عظيمًا. فعندما تراءى الله لإشعياء النبي قديمًا، صرخ هذا لساعته قائلاً: «ويلٌ لي! إني هلكت، لأني إنسانٌ نجسُ الشفتين» ( إش 6: 5 ). فنجاسة الشفتين (أو مجرد استخدامهما في نطق كلام لا يليق بجلال الله وقداسته)، التي كان يراها إشعياء فيما سبق شيئًا عاديًا، رآها في نور الله شيئًا خطيرًا يستحق عقابًا أبديًا. وهكذا الحال معنا، فعندما ندرِّب نفوسنا على الوجود في حضرة الله، نفزع من الخطية، ولا نفكر في إتيانها.

رابعًا: عظمة يوسف: نعلم من التاريخ أن يوسف لم يُتوَّج حاكمًا في مصر إلا بعد 14 سنة تقريبًا من انتصاره على الأهواء الجسدية في بيت فوطيفار. لكن ألا ترى معي أن يوسف عندما قال لهذه المرأة: «كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم؟»، كان يلبس تاجًا روحيًا أبهى من التاج الذهبي الذي لبسه فيما بعد، عندما اعتلى عرش مصر!

 نعم فالتاج الروحي أبهى من التاج الذهبي بما لا يُقاس. فالأول مجد سماوي يضعه الله على هامة القديسين، ويظل عليها إلى الأبد. 
بينما الثاني مصنوع من معدن من الأرض، ويضعه الناس على شخص معيّن إلى حين، مع أن هذا الشخص قد يكون في باطنه دنيئًا، لا يستحق سوى الاحتقار والازدراء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2012)

*لكي تعرف إجادة الرب







يَا شَعْبِي اذْكُرْ بِمَاذَا تَآمَرَ بَالاَقُ..وَبِمَاذَا أَجَابَهُ بَلْعَامُ .. مِنْ شِطِّيمَ إِلَى الْجِلْجَالِ، لِكي تَعْرِفَ إِجَادَةَ الرَّبِّ ( مي 6: 5 )
أ يحتاج بزوغ الشمس إلى إثبات؟
 أم تَشُكُّ يا عزيزي، فهِمتَ أم لم تفهم، كثيرًا أم قليلاً من الخلفيات العلمية، في حقيقة وجودها؟ 
فَوَ إن شككتَ خطأً في ذلك، فاحذر من أن تُمسَك عيناك من أن ترى جود الرب.

«لتعرف إجادة الرب» أ ليس عن هذا المورد الغني، أقصد ”جود الرب“ تَغنى داود وسط جباب الحرمان «إن أبي وأمي قد تركاني» ( مز 27: 10 )، ومضاييق الأزمان «واهدني في سبيل مستقيم بسبب أعدائي» ( مز 27: 11 )، وبطش العدوان «لأنه قد قام عليَّ شهود زور ونافث ظلم» ( مز 27: 12 ) ولكنه تغنى بلغة الإيمان، مُستشعرًا فيه فيض الأمان، «لولا أنني آمنت بأن أرى جُود الرب في أرض الأحياء» ( مز 27: 13 )

كثيرًا ما تعكس لنا الأراضي المُمهدة جود الرب، وهذا حسن، ولكن الأحسن منه، أن لا نُحرَم من استشعاره حتى عندما يضيق بنا الطريق، أو تهوي بنا المركبات فيه، فنبيتُ مُعَرْقلين ”فَوَ إن بادَ عنا المَنَاص“ تظل لنا ”كأس الخلاص“ فائضةً بإجادة السيد، فنستقي منها «مياهًا بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص» ( إش 12: 3 ).

مَنْ منا لا يخشى الظلام؟
 بل ومَنْ منا لا يعبأ بالسهام؟ 
ولكن ماذا إذا طارت السهام في حدقة الظلام؟ 

أقصد: ماذا إذا قصد العدو المؤامرة، وأخفاها قصيرًا أو طويلاً ليحيكها بحبكةٍ فنيةٍ، ثم ينفثها في خريطةٍ مختارةٍ في عربات موآب؟ ولا تنسَ أن العدو هو ”بالاق ملك موآب“ وطالما انتسب إلى هذا الأصل الذميم، فجنون الجسد ليس له روادع، ولا إن نطق حمارُ حليفِهِ، بحديث العاقل الفهيم، ولكن دعني أفصِحُ لك يا عزيزي، عما من شأنِهِ أن يجعل الموقف أكثر تعقُدًا وحَرَجًا: فماذا لو كان الشعب المُشتكى عليه، موفورَ العارِ، ووسط محلتهِ، كذلك مؤخرتها لا تقص إلا عن ماضٍ وحاضرٍ وخيم؟ فهذا هو المُشتكي، وهؤلاء هم المُشتكَى عليهم، فمن أين لنا بالمناظرِ المُضيئة؟ 
أ ليست من جودِ الرب؟

إن واحدة من المواقف التي تجعلنا نعرف إجادة الرب، هي مؤامرات الأعداء:
 فأستير كما مردخاي، كما الشعب في هذه الحادثة، كما نحن تمامًا نتغنى مع مَنْ تغنى: «مَن سيشتكي على مُختاري الله؟ الله هو الذي يُبرر!» ( رو 8: 33 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2012)

*النور والمحبة لكل الأجيال






الظُّلْمَةَ قَدْ مَضَتْ، وَالنُّورَ اَلْحَقِيقيّ اَلآنَ يُضِيءُ … مَنْ يُحبُّ أخَاهُ يَثْبتُ في النُّور ( 1يو 2: 8 ، 9)

أحبائي، من المعروف أن الله نور كما أن الله محبة.
 فهيا بنا لنُطعَم على مزيج عجيب من المحبة والنور يتمشى على الأرض في شخص المسيح؛ تلك المحبة النورانية التي لم تتساهل إطلاقًا مع خطية. 
والقداسة المُحبة التي لم ينفر منها حتى العشارين.

ـ في مذود بيت لحم تجدنا نتعجب من المحبة التي ألبست القوة الأزلية رداء الضعف والاتكال.
 وكم تؤخذ قلوبنا بالنور الذي في بيت الناصرة الذي وهو في تمام الخضوع للمطوَّبة ويوسف، كان عليه في ذات الوقت أن يكون فيما لأبيه ( لو 2: 49 ، 51).
 ما أجمله!!

ـ ولو جلسنا بجواره على بئر سوخار (يو4) سنرهب أمام النور الذي سطع في ضمير امرأة سامرية مسكينة، وسنسجد لمحبته التي قدمت لها عطية الله والماء الحي الذي ينبع إلى حياة أبدية .. ما أجوده!!

ـ ويوم موت لعازر أعلنت محبته لمرثا أنه القيامة والحياة، كما سارت (ذات المحبة) مع مريم خطوة بخطوة إلى قبر أخيها مشاركة إياها دموعها. بينما لمع نور الحياة في حَزمه الشديد مع عدم الإيمان «أَ لم أقُل لكِ إن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله؟» ( يو 11: 25 - 44). ما أمجده وكله مشتهيات!!

كم نخشع أمام النور الذي اخترق ضمائر الكتَبة الذين اشتكوا على المرأة الزانية! 
( يو 8: 1 - 11)، بينما المحبة صرفتها مُبكتَّة غير مُعاقبة، مُعطية إياها قوة لعدم الخطية: «اذهبي ولا تخطئي». ما أقوى نعمته المُحررة!!

إننا نتعبد له عندما نتذكَّر كيف عاتب النور المطوَّبة عند تدخلها غير الواعي، وكيف أن المحبة أثناء أمرّ ساعات آلامه قسوة، فكَّرت في هذه الأم المثالية.

إننا نقف بهيبة في حضرة نور ذاك الذي كشف ما في قلب سمعان الفريسي ( لو 7: 36 - 50) ووَّبخه على مائدته. والمحبة التي منحت الغفران والسلام والضمان لامرأة خاطئة، غسلت رجليه بدموعها. ما أرهبه، وما أعظم اتضاعه!!

إخوتي المباركين .. هذه لمحة سريعة من محبة السيد الفياضة ونوره الكشاف.
فليتنا نسجد لمحبته ونتعلم كيف نعامل إخوتنا بمحبة نظير محبته.
 ولنَدَع نور محضره ينقي قلوبنا ويفتح عيوننا على عظمة شخصه، بل يقود سفن حياتنا، هذا هو امتيازنا عن الشعوب حولنا: ” نوره ومحبته“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2012)

*المحبة الفائقة






إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى ( يو 13: 1 )

محبة المسيح!
 إن القلب ليعجز عن التعبير عن محبة ربنا المبارك العزيز، هذه المحبة التي لا تُحد ولا مثيل لها.
 وكل قديسي الله الذين تكلَّموا أو كتبوا عن محبة المسيح، لم يبينوا قط كمالها واتساعها، علوها وعمقها، فهي «محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة» ( أف 3: 19 ).

 ومع هذا فنحن فعلاً نعرف محبة المسيح، ومع أننا لا نستطيع أن ندرك هذه المحبة العظيمة الأبدية إدراكًا كاملاً، إلا أن قلوبنا تستطيع أن تتمتع بها، ونستطيع أن ننمو في معرفتها. والرب نفسه، الذي اتجهت إلينا محبته، يريد منا أن نشرب على الدوام من نهر محبته غير المتغيرة، ونقبل دلائل جديدة ولمحات جديدة خاصة بهذه المحبة. 
إن الروح القدس يتوق دائمًا أن يُعرِّف قلوبنا الضعيفة ويسكب فيها محبة المسيح.

إن محبة سيدنا محبة أزلية.
 إنها ليست حادثة في الزمان، بل تسبق تأسيس العالم. فعين نعمته قد تطلعت إلينا، ومحبته اتجهت نحونا من قبل وجودنا. عرف شرنا وعداوتنا وفسادنا، وفي محبة فائقة المعرفة تطلع إلى الأمام، إلى الوقت الذي فيه يُظهر محبته لنا، نحن خلائقه الساقطة.

إن المحبة هي التي أتت به من المجد. وما أعظم المحبة التي جعلته ينزل إلى هذه الأرض المظلمة المضروبة بالخطية، المملوءة بالأعداء!
 ما أعظم المحبة التي جعلته يُخلي نفسه، ويأخذ صورة عبد. حقًا إنها محبة فائقة المعرفة.

وما أعظم المحبة التي نراها في كل خطوة من ذلك الطريق الموحش! ما أعظم العطف الذي نكتشفه في كل عمل وفي كل كلمة. أينما نظرنا نجد المحبة، وبها أحاط الفقراء والخطاة والمنكسري القلب والمظلومين والمطرودين.
 لقد حملت المحبة أولئك الضعاف والساقطين من التلاميذ الذين آمنوا به.

ولقد بيَّن محبته لخاصته بخدمته لهم. لم يُرضِ نفسه، بل أتى ليَخدِم. «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المُنتهى».
 اتَّزَرَ بمِنشَفة وابتدأ يغسل أَرجُل التّلاميذ، وكان هذا ثمر المحبة. وما عمله كانت المحبة هي الدافع له.
 محبته كانت مستمرة مضحية محتملة لا تعرف الملَل.
 ومحبة الذات التي أظهرها تلاميذه لم تُطفئ هذه المحبة.
 لم يستطع أي شيء أن يُطفئ محبته لخاصته، ولن يستطيع إلى الأبد.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

*كل الأشياء






وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، ... ( رو 8: 28 )

هذه العبارة هي مَعين لا ينضب يفيض بالتعزية والتشجيع في وقت التجربة وامتحان الإيمان. فالرسول يقول إن كل شيء، سواء كان مقبولاً أو غير مقبول حسب الظاهر، لا بد أخيرًا يتحول للخير وفق مخطط الله الكُلي الصلاح، المُهيمن والمُمسك بزمام الأمور. صحيح عندما تحلّ الأحزان والكوارث، يصعب على الإنسان أن يدرك ويثق أنها تعمل معًا للخير، لكن هل هذا يغيّر شيئًا من الحقيقة؟

هذا القول موجّه «للذين يحبون الله»، «الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده». 
فهو خاص بأولاد الله؛ الله «الذي لم يُشفق على ابنهِ بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضًا معه كل شيء؟». ليهتف كل مؤمن محبوب من الله الآب، مهما كانت أبعاد الأعماق التي يحيا فيها مع أثقال الحياة وعبئها قائلاً: 
«ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله».

إن الأحداث اليومية بكل تفاصيلها، هي التي من خلالها يتمم الله خطته، ولا تستطيع أية ظروف أخرى أن تجلب لك الخير الأفضل حسب قصد الله الحكيم الذي لا يخطئ، أحسن من الظروف التي تُحيط بك الآن، فاقبل بسرور أن يتمم الله مشيئته الصالحة، فتستقر الحياة، ويسود السلام ويمتلئ القلب بالراحة والفرح والسرور.

إن حوادث الحياة مترابطة وممتزجة معًا كوصفة طبيب ماهر وخبير، وقد وردت هذه العبارة في إحدى الترجمات ”ونحن نعلم أن الله يمزج كل الأشياء للخير للذين يحبون الله“.

ما أكثر ما حكمنا في الماضي على أمور كانت تُرى ـ حسب الظاهر ـ أنها بلايا ومصائب ستُنهي الحياة، وتقطع كل أمل ورجاء، وإذا بمرور الزمن ثبت أن الله كان يختزن لنا من ورائها الخير الجزيل. 

فيوسف الذي لاحقته المتاعب والمصاعب، الذي بيع عبدًا وأُلقيَ به في السجن وهو بريء، لم يكن من السهل عليه أن يرى في ذلك ما هو لخيره، ولكن الأيام تمرّ، وبعد وقت طويل إذ يذكر هذه الأحداث التي مرَّت به، يقول لإخوته «أنتم قصدتم لي شرًا، أما الله فقصد به خيرًا» ( تك 50: 20 ).

إن لله في أحداث الحياة قصدًا لائقًا به يعرفه هو نفسه، أما نحن فمِن أمس ولا نعلم. فحري بنا أن نثق فيه وفي محبته، وفي هدوء وصبر ننتظره. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2012)

*هؤُلاء ليسَ لهُم أَصلٌ






وَﭐلَّذِينَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ مَتَى سَمِعُوا يَقْبَلُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ بِفَرَحٍ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَصْلٌ فَيُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَى حِينٍ.. ( لو 8: 13 )
نفسي ... ليتكِ يا نفسي تفحصين اليوم ما بداخلك في ضوء هذا القول. لقد قبلتِ الكلمة بفرح، وانتعشَت مشاعِرك وتأثرتِ كثيرًا، ولكن تذكَّري، إنّ سرورك بالكلمة وقبولها في أُذنيك شيءٌ، وقبولك المسيح في قلبك وأعماقك شيءٌ آخر.

كثيرًا ما ترتبط المشاعر والتأثيرات العاطفية السطحية في الخارج بجمود القلب وقساوته في الداخل.
 إن التأثيرات التي تُداعب مشاعرنا وتُثيرها ليست تأثيرات دائمة في معظم الأحيان.

في مَثَل الزارع حدث أن وقعت بعض البذور على الصخر المُغطى بطبقة رقيقة من التربة، وعندما بدأ النبات في النمو عاقته الصخور عن النمو داخل التربة، فماذا حدث؟ بدلاً من أن يمتد في أعماق الأرض رفع عوده إلى فوق بقدر ما يستطيع. ولكن من أين يأتي بالغذاء اللازم لنموه وهو ما يستمده من التربة الغنية بالسماد؟ 
وهكذا ـ للأسف الشديد ـ ضمر وذبل.

هل هذه هي حالي؟ أخشى أن تكون هي بالفعل حالتي رغم قبولي للمسيح مخلِّصًا وفاديًا. فلربما أستمع إلى كلمات تحريض قوية عن التكريس فأنفعل وأتجاوب وتشتعل فيَّ مشاعري، وأظهر بمظهر رائع لمؤمنٍ كله حماس وتأثر، ومع ذلك فالحقيقة أنه لم يكن هناك قرار صادق عميق بالتخلي عن رغباتي وشهواتي ووضعها على مذبح التكريس مهما كانت الكُلفة.

إن النمو الحقيقي هو الذي يأخذ الاتجاهين، أعلى وأسفل، في ذات الوقت. ينبغي أن تكون التربة صالحة أولاً حتى تستقبل البذرة الجيدة فتُثمر نباتًا جيدًا.

عندما أقترب إلى كلمة الله بكل خشوع وبقلب خاضع لسلطان الكلمة الإلهية، فإن الروح القدس يعمل عمله في تربة قلبي فيحرثها ويقلِّبها ويجهزها لتكون صالحة جيدة. أما إذا رفضت الخضوع للكلمة ولسلطانها مع ما في ذلك من انسحاق حقيقي وحكم على الذات، فالله له طرقه التي بها يتعامل مع قلبي، والتي بها يحرث قلبي بمحراثه الإلهي حتى ولو أدى هذا إلى إلزامي بالدخول إلى السفينة التي تعذبها الأمواج، أو إلى العبور بوادي البكاء والأنين.

نفسي .. ليتك يا نفسي تستيقظين من خداع المشاعر السطحية الوهمية، وتطيلين الجلوس في محضر الله، وتَرين كل أمورك بعين الله الفاحصة، وتأخذين قرارات صادقة عملية وحقيقية من القلب، لتكوني أرضًا جيدة تقع عليها بذار جيدة وتنتج زرعًا جيدًا لمجد الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

*آسَا .. بداية مجيدة ونهاية حزينة!






أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ، لَيْسَ فَرْقًا عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تُسَاعِدَ الْكَثِيرِينَ وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ قُوَّةٌ. فَسَاعِدْنَا أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا لأَنَّنَا عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلْنَا ( 2أخ 14: 11 )

كان آسَا من ذوي البداية الحسنة والإنجازات الروحية الطيبة «وعمل آسا ما هو صالح ومستقيم في عيني إلهه». وهو صاحب الصلاة الشهيرة التي تُعلن أفضل اتكال على الرب ( 2أخ 14: 11 ). 

على أن الحال لم يستمر هكذا بكل أسف!! فبعد سنوات من الانتصار التاريخي على جيش زارح، وقوامه مليون جندي مدججين بالمعدات الحربية، تعرَّض آسَا لمناوشات من جاره بعشا ملك إسرائيل (2أخ16).
 ولعلنا كنا نتوقع أن يلجأ لذات الملجأ الذي لا يخيب. لكن العجب أن هذا الذي لجأ للرب عند التحدي الرهيب، لجأ للبشر عندما كان الأمر أبسط بكثير!! 
ولذلك نسمع تقدير الرب لفعلة آسَا «قد حَمقت (تصرفت بحماقة) في هذا». 
ونرى الأمر يتدهور بآسَا؛ فإذ به يرفض التوبيخ مُعاندًا الرب، ويضايق الشعب، ثم إذ يمرض مرضًا تأديبيًا يستمر مُعاندًا رافضًا الرجوع إلى الرب!

ودعونا نلتقط بعض الدروس عن أسباب سقوطه:

(1) الاتكال على غير الرب، آفة كفيلة بتدمير حياة المؤمن. فاتكالك على شخص ما، أو شيء ما، أو واسطة، أو حيلة، أو إمكانية، أو على أي شيء في نفسك؛ يعلن بشكل ما رفضك للحماية الإلهية، ومحاولتك نفض السِتر الإلهي من فوقك.

(2) كثيرًا ما ننسى أن العدو لا يحاربنا في نقاط فشلنا فقط، بل أيضًا يحاربنا في نقاط انتصرنا فيها. 
ولقد سقط آسَا في نفس نقطة نجاحه السابقة؛ الاتكال على الرب.

(3) المأساة الكبيرة أن آسَا لكي يتمم خطته بالاعتماد على البشر أخرج فضة وذهبًا من خزائن بيت الرب ليدفع لمتكله ثمن اتكاله عليه ( 2أخ 16: 2 ). وهكذا الاتكال على غير الرب يصاحبه تقديم تنازلات في أمور إلهية روحية.

(4) وبالإضافة إلى ما تقدَّم، فقد خسر آسَا فرص الانتصار على أرام مستقبلاً «من أجل أنك استندت على ملك أرام ولم تستند على الرب إلهك، لذلك قد نجا جيش ملك أرام من يدك» (ع8)، وهذا ما حدث تاريخيًا بالفعل. وأي مُتَّكل نتكل عليه في الأغلب سيتحول يومًا إلى عدو لنا، وإذا سبقنا واتكلنا عليه، فمن غير المتوقع أن نستطيع الانتصار عليه.

ليتنا لا ننسى هذا القول الكريم:
 «لأن عيني الرب تجولان في كل الأرض ليتشدد مع الذين قلوبهم كاملة نحوه» (ع9). 
فليت قلوبنا بالكامل تكون نحوه، لا ترجو غيره.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2012)

*صَنعوا لـه هناك عشَاءً






فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ ..عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ،وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ..فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ ..طِيبِ..فَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ ( يو 12: 2 ، 3)

يا لها من عائلة عظيمة كانت في بيت عنيا! ويُخبرنا التلميذ الذي أحبه يسوع أن يسوع أحبّ مرثا وأُختها ولعازر ( يو 11: 5 ). 
وعندما مرض لعازر، أرسلت أختاه إلى يسوع قائلتين: «يا سيد، هوذا الذي تحبه مريض» ( يو 11: 3 ). 
والرب في محبته أقام لعازر من الأموات، لذلك صنعوا له عشاء.

هل فعل الله معك شيئًا مُماثلاً؟ هل أقام شخصًا في عائلتك من موته الروحي، وهو أخطر كثيرًا من الموت الجسدي؟ إن نعم، فهل ترغب في أن تصنع له عشاءً؟ تأكد إنه لن يرفض دعوتك، فهو يحب أن يسكن وسط شعبه. والبيت المسيحي الحقيقي هو مكان يتوق الرب أن يُشرِّفه بحضوره.

ولكن الآن دعونا في عجالة نرى ماذا كان يعمل كل فرد من هذه العائلة:

1- مرثا خدمت. كلمتان تستحقان مجلدات لنكتب عنهما. وداعًا للكسل! لقد وعد المسيح مَنْ يخدمه بأن يُكرمه الآب «إن كان أحد يخدمني فليتبعني، وحيث أكون أنا هناك أيضًا يكون خادمي. وإن كان أحد يخدمني يُكرمه الآب» ( يو 12: 26 ).

2- لعازر جلس على المائدة معه. يا له من امتياز! آخرون كان لهم اختبار مُماثل. قال داود: «ترتب قدامي مائدةً تُجاه مضايقيَّ» ( مز 23: 5 ). ليتنا جميعًا نتعلَّم ماذا يعني أن نجلس معه إلى المائدة. العروس في سفر نشيد الأنشاد كان لها هذه الرغبة فناجت محبوبها: «أخبرني يا مَن تُحبه نفسي، أين ترعى، أين تُربض عند الظهيرة (أين تُطعم قطيعك)؟» ( نش 1: 7 ).

3- وماذا عن مريم؟ آه ليتنا نتعلَّم منها الدرس الذي وعَته! لقد سجدت .. لقد سكبت مريم الكل عند قدمي السيد: قلبها، ونفسها، وثروتها، ومجدها.

أكرر مرة أخرى .. يا لها من عائلة!
 لعل ذلك كان السبب أن يسوع قبل الفصح بستة أيام أتى إلى بيت عنيا، ثم بعد ذلك صعد إلى السماء من ذات البقعة: بيت عنيا ( لو 24: 50 ، 51).
 ليت كل بيت من بيوتنا يكون بيت عنيا! 
آمِينَ.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2012)

*المسيح متروكًا من الله





وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ ..قَائِلاً:إِلُوِي، إِلُوِي،لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟ اَلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ:إِلَهِي،إِلَهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ ( مر 15: 34 )
الكلمات السابقة لا يمكن أن تكون اختبار داود أو غير داود، لأن داود نفسه ذكر في مزمور37: 25 «كنت فتىً وقد شخت، ولم أرَ صِدِّيقًا تُخُلِّيَ عنهُ». 

فالله لا يتخلى عن البار، ولا يُحوِّل عنه عينيه ( أي 36:  7)، كما أنه لم يترك شخصًا طلبه، ولهذا تغنى له المرنم بالقول: «ويتكل عليك العارفون اسمك، لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب» ( مز 9:  10).

وليس فقط الرب لا يترك البار، بل حتى الأشرار هو الآن ليس بعيدًا عنهم. فحتى هذه اللحظة ورغم أنهم بالفعل دائمًا، وبالفم أحيانًا «يقولون لله: ابعُد عنا، وبمعرفة طُرقك لا نُسَرّ» ( أي 21:  14)، إلا أنه ما زال قريبًا ( إش 55: 7 ). وآه عندما يمسكهم الرب من كلامهم ويقول لهم: «تباعدوا عني يا جميع فاعِلي الظلم!» ( لو 13:  27). لعلنا نتذكر كيف أن الملك شاول عندما علم أن الرب قد فارقه ورفضه؛ انتحر. 
إن الناس في غباوتهم يقولون لله «ابعُد عنَّا»، وهم لا يدركون أية حالة مُرعبة سيكونون عليها إذا حدث ذلك.

لكننا حتى هذه اللحظة، ونحن نعيش في زمن النعمة، الرب ليس بعيدًا حتى عن الأشرار، وهذا ما قاله الرسول بولس أمام حكماء أثينا الجهلاء! ( أع 17:  23-28).
 يقول الرسول بولس لهم:
 «فالذي تتقونه وأنتم تجهلونه، هذا أنا أُنادي لكم به». ثم يستطرد: «مع أنه عن كل واحدٍ منا ليس بعيدًا. لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد» ( أع 17:  23-28).

لكن مع ذلك يوجد شخص واحد فريد، يُسجل الكتاب المقدس عنه 11 مرة أنه بار، بل أقول إنه ليس مجرد بار كأولئك الذين وصفهم الكتاب المقدس هكذا، بل هو مُطلق البر، ومع ذلك نسمعه يصرخ من فوق الصليب: «إلُوي، إلُوي، لمَا شبَقتني؟ الذي تفسيره: إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟».

يقول العارفون إن الكلمة الأرامية التي قالها الرب في صرخته لإلهه «لمَا شبَقتني؟» تعني حرفيًا لماذا سبقتني؟ لقد كانا معًا في رحلة رائعة بهيجة ( مز 22: 9 -11)، وبلغة الرمز كما قيل عن إبراهيم وإسحق: «فذهبا كلاهما معًا» ( تك 22:  6،8)، يمكن أن يُقال أيضًا وبصورة أعظم عن الآب والابن.
 لكنه الآن تركه خلفه وسبقه، فانقطعت الشركة السعيدة، وحل الظلام الرهيب! 
لهذا صرخ المسيح صرخة الفزع هذه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

*مُرسَلٌ مِن اللـه






كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ ( يو 1: 6 )

إن للرب قصدًا في حياة كل مؤمن.
 إذ هو موجود في هذا العالم في إرسالية خاصة. نعم. إنك لم تولد بطريق الصدفة أيها الأخ العزيز، فعليك إذًا أن تعرف إرساليتك جيدًا.
 قد تقول إن الذين جاءوا إلى هذا العالم وكانت لكل منهم إرسالية خاصة هم أفراد قلائل مثل موسى ويوحنا المعمدان وبولس وغيرهم، أما أنا فلست كذلك، فلم يحدث أن رأيت الرب، ولم أسمع صوته يناديني ولو مرة واحدة.
 ولم يظهر لي إعلان سماوي واضح يُحدِّد لي مهمتي أو إرساليتي كما حصل مع هؤلاء. 
ولكن مع هذا فأنت من غير شك مُرْسَلٌ من الله لمهمة خاصة، كما كان موسى ويوحنا وبولس وغيرهم تمامًا. ومن الضروري لك جدًا أن تعلم إرساليتك، وإذا كنت لم تستطع أن تعرف بعد لماذا أرسلك الرب إلى هذا العالم، فإنك في حاجة قصوى أن تصلي وأن تتذلل أمام الرب قائلاً: «يا رب ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟». وحينئذ يكشف لك الرب مهمتك، ويعلن لك إرساليتك.

والواقع أنك كمؤمن حقيقي لم تقبل الإيمان إلا بعد أن أضاء لك الرب طريق الخلاص بدمه وأنار قلبك بروحه القدوس فوُلِدت الولادة الثانية، فأنت إذًا تحمل في نفسك نورًا مصدره الرب يسوع، وتستطيع أن تعكس هذا النور على الآخرين فيرون فيك ما يجذبهم إلى مصدره الحقيقي، وهكذا تكون واسطة لتُخبر الناس بكم صنع الرب بك ورحمك.
 فإرسالية كل مسيحي في هذا العالم هي ليشهد للنور كما كان يوحنا.

إنك تستطيع أن تُخبر الآخرين عن اختبارك في الرب. إن أي إنسان مريض يذهب إلى طبيب، وبعد أن يُشفى تمامًا من مرضه لا يَفتُر أن يتحدث عن هذا الطبيب أمام أصدقائه وأترابه. فكم بالحري أنت يا مَنْ نجوت من الهلاك الأبدي وصرت من أولاد الله الوارثين مع المسيح!

إن أقل ما يجب أن تفعله هو أن تحدِّث الآخرين عن الرب، وتأتي بالخطاة إليه ليمنحهم غفرانًا وخلاصًا، وحينئذ تكون قد حقَّقت قصد الله فيك، وتكون قد قمت بمهام إرساليتك التي أرسلك الرب لأجلها. إن هذا هو واجب كل مؤمن، وقد يكون للرب فوق هذا قصد آخر في حياتك فصلِّ للرب في تواضع وانكسار ليُعلنه لك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

*الذِي ارتفعَ سيأتي






مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا.. ( أع 1: 11 )
من هذه العبارة الجميلة نرى أن الرب يسوع الذي ترك هذه الأرض وصعد إلى السماء على مرأى من جماعة من الشهود الأُمناء، سيأتي هكذا كما رأوه منطلقًا إلى السماء.

 ولكن كيف انطلق؟
 لقد صعد فعلاً نفس الشخص الذي سبق أن عاش معهم ورأته عيونهم وسمعته آذانهم ولمسته أيديهم وأكل معهم، لا بل «أراهم أيضًا نفسه حيًا ببراهين كثيرة» ( أع 1: 3 ) نعم، سيدنا المبارك هذا «سيأتِي أَيْضًا» ( يو 14: 3 ).

ويمكننا أن نسأل هنا، مَن الذي رأى الرب عندما صعد؟ هل رآه العالم، كلا. إن شخصًا من غير المؤمنين الحقيقيين لم يَره منذ أن وُضع في القبر. فالنظرة الأخيرة التي وقعت من العالم عليه كانت وهو معلّق على الصليب، منظرًا للناس والملائكة والشياطين. 

والنظرة التالية التي ستقع عليه من العالم هي عندما يرجع ليُجري الدينونة والنقمة المريعة. عندما يدوس معصرة غضب الله القدير، وما أرهب هذا الفكر!

إن خاصة الرب، الذين تمتعوا وحدهم برؤيته عند قيامته، هم، دون غيرهم، الذين رأوه وهو صاعدًا. وقبل أن يتركهم مكث معهم أربعين يومًا، يثبِّت قلوبهم ويعزيهم ويقويهم ويشجعهم بطرق كثيرة.
 وعندما قصد أن يفارقهم «أخرجهم خارجًا إلى بيت عنيا، ورفع يديه وباركهم. وفيما هو يباركهم، انفرد عنهم وأُصِعدَ إلى السماء» ( لو 24: 50 ، 51) وفيما كانوا يشخَصون إلى ذلك المنظر الرائع، أرسل إليهم هذه الشهادة الثمينة بواسطة الملاكين اللذين قالا لهم: 
«يسوع هذا» ـ ليس غيره، ولا مَنْ يُشبهه، بل يسوع نفسه، مُحبّهم العطوف المُنعم غير المتغير «يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء» ( أع 11: 1 ).

إن هذين الرجلين، بلباسٍ أبيض، إما أن يكونا شاهدي زور، وإما أن ربنا يسوع سيأتي ثانيةً بنفس الكيفية التي صعد بها إلى السماء، ولا ثالث لهذين الأمرين على الإطلاق. إننا نقرأ في كلمة الله القول: 
«على فم شاهدين وثلاثة تقوم كل كلمة» ( 2كو 13: 1 )، وهكذا من فم الرسولين السماويين، اللابسين لباسًا أبيض، اللذين أتيا من دوائر النور والحق، من فمهما نقبل الكلمة الثابتة عن مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح ثانية، مجيئه بصورة مجسَّمة، لتراه عيون خاصته، دون عيون سواهم. 
«يقول الشاهد بهذا: نعم! أنا آتي سريعًا. آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع» ( رؤ 22: 20 ).

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

*عَطِيَّة اللَّه






أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ..لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ، وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ، لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ.. ( يو 4: 10 )
جلس شخص مُتعَب على بئر يعقوب بعد أن ترك أرض الفريسيين، وكان هذا الإنسان هو الرب يسوع الذي جاء إلى خاصته ولكنهم لم يقبلوه.
جلس يسوع هكذا على بئر يعقوب مُتعبًا، وكان ذلك نحو الساعة السادسة من النهار.

أتت إلى البئر امرأة ومعها جرتها؛ امرأة يحتقرها الفريسيون المتكبرون. لم تكن تلك المرأة مرذولة فقط، بل بائسة وعائشة في خطية عَلَنية. لم تكن لتدرك وهي ذاهبة إلى البئر أنها أصبحت على وشك أن توجد في حضرة مَنْ رأى كل ما عملته. وصلت هذه المرأة إلى البئر، ودُهشت لأن يسوع وهو يهودي يطلب منها أن تعطيه ليشرب. «أجاب يسوع وقال لها: لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله، ومَن هو الذي يقول لكِ أعطيني لأشرب، لطلبتِ أنتِ منه فأعطاكِ ماءً حيًا». لم يَقُل لها لو لم تكن خطاياكِ بهذا المقدار. لم يَقُل لها لو أصلحتِ نفسك وأصبحت امرأة مقدسة، لأعطيتك الماء الحي. كلا. لقد بيَّن لها أنه يعلم جميع ما عملته، وفي الوقت نفسه أظهر لها الرأفة والمحبة والنعمة التي مكَّنته من أن يملك قلبها، لا بل ويجدد نفسها. أعلن المسيح شخصه لها فتركت جرتها ودخلت المدينة والمسيح يملأ قلبها لدرجة أنها نسيت ما يُصيبها شخصيًا من العار، ونادت قائلة: «هلموا انظروا إنسانًا قال لي كل ما فعلت. أَ لعلَّ هذا هو المسيح؟».

أيها القارئ العزيز: أَ يمكنك أن تواجه ذلك الشخص الذي عيناه تَريان كل أفكار قلبك منذ الطفولة، وجميع ما فعلته عريان ومكشوف لعينيه؟
 هل تستطيع أن تقول بأنك لست خاطئًا؟ 
ولكن تأمل! 
إن الرب يسوع لم يرفض هذه الخاطئة البائسة.
 تأمل فيما تعنيه هذه الكلمات «لو كنتِ تعلمين عطية الله ...». هل كان هذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي تحتاجه هذه الخاطئة؟ نعم. ليس من شك في ذلك، لأن الرب يسوع هو الذي قال هكذا.

 فمهما كانت حالتك أيها القارئ العزيز فإن أول ما تحتاج إليه ليس هو مجهودات منك في طريق إصلاح نفسك، بل أن تعرف عطية الله.
إن عطية الله هي نفس الشخص الذي قابل تلك المرأة السامرية الخاطئة، يسوع المسيح ابن الله. ليت الله يعلنه لنفسك، فتقبله مُخلّصًا شخصيًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2012)

*برنابا..الكبير الذي يأخذ بيد الصغير







وَلَمَّا جَاءَ شَاوُلُ إِلَى أُورُشَليِمَ حَاوَلَ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِالتَّلاَمِيذِ، وَكَانَ الجَمِيعُ يَخَافُونَهُ ..فَأَخَذَهُ بَرْنَابَا ..إلى الرسل ( أع 9: 26 ، 27)

المشهد الأول الذي يسجله الوحي عن برنابا ـ بعد إيمانه ـ هو طاعته للرب، والتصاقه بالرسل وبالإخوة الأوائل. لقد كان ”قدوة حسنة“ في اتباعه للرب.
 وبعد ذلك يأتي الالتصاق بالرسل وبالإخوة. ومن مقارنة أعمال2: 42- 47 مع أعمال4: 32- 37، نفهم أن برنابا كان واحدًا من الذين كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل، والشركة، وكسر الخبز، والصلوات.
 ويفتقر الكثيرون الآن إلى هذه الممارسات الكنسية في صورتها الكتابية، بعد أن تعددت الطوائف والجماعات، وغابت الكنيسة الأولى عن المشهد. ولكن يظل التعليم الرسولي باقيًا، وإمكانية تحقيق وحدانية الروح للمؤمنين الأُمناء في هذه الأيام الخربة متوفرة.
 وعلى كل خادم أمين للرب أن يراعي الترتيب الكتابي في هذه الأمور. 
هكذا كان برنابا، وليتنا جميعًا نكون هكذا!

وكان برنابا سخيًا جدًا في عطائه لله، وكان واضحًا أنه لم يكن مُحبًا للمال ولا للممتلكات، ولا للأمور المادية، ولا لذاته؛ فمع أنه كان ينتمي إلى سبط لاوي ( أع 4: 36 )، الذي، بحسب الشريعة، يأخذ عشورًا من بقية الأسباط ( عد 18: 21 - 24)، إلا أن برنابا سار على مبدأ آخر، فنجد أنه تنازل عما يمتلكه للآخرين.
 لقد كانت النعمة عاملة في قلبه حتى إنه رضيَ أن يبيع حقلاً يدّر عليه دخلاً ليسدد احتياج إخوته المؤمنين، وبهذا أظهر ـ بصورة عملية ـ محبة أخوية حقيقية تُعطي وتضحي لصالح الآخرين ( أع 4: 32 - 37).

وقد أثبت برنابا، عمليًا، أنه ”ابن التعزية“ و”ابن التشجيع“ ـ كمعنى اسمه ـ وأنه الكبير القلب، باحتضانه شاول الطرسوسي الذي كانت تحوم حوله الشُبهات. لقد وقف إلى جواره دون أن يتراجع أو يتزحزح عن مُساندته وتشجيعه والترحيب به، عندما تخوَّف الجميع منه وشكّوا فيه، بعد أن اضطهد الكنيسة اضطهادًا قاسيًا مُخيفًا.
 ولعلهم ظنوا أنه يُجري مناورة سياسية على الكنيسة، ليتمكن من القبض على أكبر عدد من التلاميذ لإهلاكهم.

ولكن برنابا احتضن شاول الطرسوسي؛ مُضطهد الكنيسة، وكان أول مَن اقتنع بحقيقة تغيُّره، فقدَّمه للرسل، وبذلك قبلته الكنيسة في أورشليم،
وهنا تلمع شخصية برنابا كموهبة بارزة في الكنيسة، فقد كان يحتضن المُهتدين حديثًا، ويشجعهم أن يثبتوا في الإيمان.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2012)

*درس من العصفور





اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ:إِنَّهَا لاَ  تَزْرَعُ..وَلا تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ،وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ  يَقُوتُهَا.أَ لَسْتُمْ..بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ ( مت 6: 26 )
عندما غادرنا الاجتماع المسائي في أول يوم من مؤتمر الكتاب المقدس في  بنسلفانيا، لاحظ بعضنا ما بَدَا لنا أنه مئات الخفافيش تدور فوق رؤوسنا  وتتجه إلى مَبيتها في أعلى وأكبر مدخنة قريبة.

وخلال الأسبوع، في كل ليلة، كان هذا المنظر المُدهش يجتذب أعدادًا أكبر من  المشاهدين الذين أخذوا يراقبون المنظر متسائلين عما تكون هذه الطيور، هل هي  خفافيش، أم عصافير؟ ولماذا يتجهون إلى هذه المدخنة بالذات؟ ولماذا  يدخلونها بنظامٍ، ومن ناحية واحدة فقط.

بعد انتهاء المؤتمر شرحتُ هذه الظاهرة لإحدى الدارسات لأنواع الطيور، وبعد  عدة أسئلة أجابت: ”بالتأكيد هذه الطيور ليست خفافيش. فالخفافيش تهجر  مَبيتها في المساء لتبحث عن غذائها من الحشرات التي تخرج من مكانها في  المساء. إنها عصافير مهاجرة تستخدم هذه المدخنة كمكان تستريح فيه أثناء  رحلتها“.

ـ ولكن لماذا لا تدخلها إلا مع غروب الشمس؟

ـ لأن الله زوَّدها بأرجل تستطيع أن تتعلق بالنتوءات الخشنة على الجدار الداخلي للمدخنة وهكذا تستطيع أن تنام في راحةٍ تامة.

ـ ولماذا إذًا يدخلونها من اتجاه واحد؟

ـ لأن الله أيضًا زوَّدها بغريزة الخوف من التجمهر والتزاحم، وهكذا يدخلونها بنظام، ويستقرون داخلها في صفوف من القاع إلى القمة.

ـ حسنًا. ولماذا لا يستخدمون المدخنة الأخرى؟

ـ إن هذه المدخنة مزوَّدة بغطاء. وهذا هو السبب. لقد احتمت الطيور من المطر  المنهمر خلال الأسبوع الماضي، إذ اختارت هذه المدخنة بالذات.

بعد انتهاء المحادثة شعرت برغبة شديدة في السجود لهذا الخالق العظيم الذي  يعتني بخلائقه. إن كان يهتم بالعصفور إلى هذا الحد، فكم بالأولى يعتني بي  ويهتم بدقائق أموري. إنني أفضل من عصافير كثيرة. كم يحفزني هذا الحق أن  أعيش لمجد اسمه! 
وكيف يتحقق هذا في حياتي؟
 إنه يتحقق بأن أضع نفسي ومواهبي بين يديه ليستخدمني كما يشاء، ولا أحمل همًا على كتفيّ لأنه هو بنفسه يعتني بي.

إنه يهمس في أذني: ”يا قليل الإيمان ألا أهتم بك أكثر من اهتمامي بالعصافير. أَ لست أنت أفضل منها؟“
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2012)

*لكنه أخلى نفسه






لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ ( في 2: 7 )

كم تنحني هاماتنا وقلوبنا لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهو ابن ـ كان في الأزل أو جاء في ملء الزمان «هو صورة الله غيرالمنظور» ( كو 1: 15 ). 

فعندما سأله أحد تلاميذه في شوقٍ شديد لأن يرى الآب، قال له يسوع: «أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني قد رأى الآب» ( يو 14: 9 ).
 لذلك قال يوحنا: «الله لم يَرَه أحدٌ قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» ( يو 1: 18 ).
 وقد كان حري بالملاك أن يقول ليوسف خطيب العذراء «هوذا العذراء تحبل وتَلِد ابنًا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا» ( في 2: 8 ). لقد كان مستحيلاً أن يصل الإنسان الساقط إلى الله، ولم يكن مستحيلاً أن يتنازل هو مُخليًا نفسه آتيًا إلينا في صورة عبد.

 لقد ارتضى ذلك طواعيةً وحبًا. لكنه أيضًا عاش كالمحرقة الحقيقية مُمجدًا أبيه حتى وصل إلى أعلى قياس في طاعته لله في موته على الصليب ( 2كو 8: 9 ).
 كما كان افتقاره أيضًا لأجلنا حينما رُفع فوق الصليب (2كو8: 9) لا لكي يعد لنا فقط طريق الخلاص الأبدي، بل لإثراء حياتنا فنستغني نحن بفقره العميق وهو فوق الصليب.

لكن أين مقامه الآن؟ لقد رفَّعه الله وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم ( في 2: 9 )، وسيأتي اليوم الذي فيه يأتي إلينا مخلِّصًا ( في 3: 20 ) إذ ننتظر مجيئه ليغيِّر أجسادنا الترابية الوضيعة التي تخضع لعوامل الانحلال والموت، لكي تكون على صورة جسد مجده ـ أي على صورة جسده المجيد الذي قام به من الأموات، وعندئذٍ يتحقق خلاصنا النهائي الشامل والكامل لنكون مثله، وأيضًا لنكون معه تحقيقًا لطِلبته من أبيه إذ قال: «أُريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا» ( يو 17: 24 ).
 كما أيضًا إتمامًا لوعده لنا إذ قال: «آتي أيضًا وآخذكم إليَّ، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضًا» ( يو 14: 3 ).

ربنا يسوع: يا مَن أحببتنا، وأخليت نفسك لأجلنا لكي تأتي بنا إلى بيت أبينا مُمجدين مثلك. لك سجودنا .. لك حمدنا .. لك إكرامنا إلى أبد الآبدين.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

*التجربة والانتصار






وَكَانَ إِذْ كَلَّمَتْ يُوسُفَ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ لَهَا .... ( تك 39: 10 )

في تكوين 38 نرى قصة الشهوة المُفزعة وشرّ يهوذا، وهو واحد من إخوة يوسف. 

قصة شنيعة لكنَّها تكشف لنا بدون أي تنميق، عمَّا يمكن أنْ يفعله الإنسان. وهذا هو جمال الكتاب المقدس.
 فالله يُخبرنا بالحقيقة، الحقيقة كاملة، عن خطية الإنسان وحماقته، وبهذا يُرينا كيف تزداد نعمته عندما تكثر الخطية. فمَن كان يظن أنَّ فارص ( تك 38: 29 ) يمكن أنْ يكون في سلسلة نَسَب المسيح؟ 
ولكن هذا ما حدث ( مت 1: 3 ).

أحيانًا يهاجم الناس الكتاب المقدس قائلين: ”انظروا ما يسجله الكتاب المقدس!“ 
والسبب في ذلك واضح وبسيط، فالله يرسم الإنسان كما هو، ليس كما يحب أنْ يظهر. فلقد سجَّل لنا ما هو الإنسان وما يمكنه أنْ يفعل بدون أي تلطيف. فالكتاب يُخبرنا بالحق سواء أراده الإنسان أم لا. 
كثير من القارئين الآن لن يحبوا أن تُكتب حياتهم وتُقرأ علانية. فأي شخص عنده ضمير سوف يقول: ”لا تسمح يا الله أنْ تُعلَن تفاصيل حياتي“. 
وأنا أوافقه. والدرس الذي نستخلصه من ذلك هو: 

عِش حياتك بحيث لا تخجل من أنْ تُنشر بأكملها. هكذا كان يوسف. لم يُفكِّر يهوذا مطلقًا أنَّ كل خطاياه مع كنَّته سوف تُنشر.

أعتقد أنَّ الله سجَّل لنا تكوين 38 لأنَّه على النقيض تمامًا من تكوين 39. فيوسف وهو ما زال شابًّا، نراه تحت التجربة في أبشع صورها، إذ تعرَّض لضغوط شديدة من زوجة سيده ليسلك في طريق يهوذا.

 ولكن دعونا نرى كيف هرب من الفخ الذي أُعدَّ لرجليه.

قال الشاب التقي وهو مُجرَّب، لامرأة فوطيفار: «هوذا سيدي ... لم يُمسِك عني شيئًا غيركِ لأنكِ امرأته. فكيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأُخطئ إلى الله؟». كم عدد الشباب اليوم الذي يمكن أن تكون هذه هي إجابتهم؟ آه يا صديقي، قد يستصغر ”العالم الحديث“ الآن هذه الخطية. لكن لا تنسَ أنَّه مكتوب: «وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزُّناة والسَّحرة وعبَدَة الأوثان وجميع الكَذبة، فنصيبهم في
 البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني» ( رؤ 21: 8 ).
 يا له من وضع تَعِس أنْ تقضي الأبدية في ظلام 
وانفصال عن الله!
 بائس هو الإنسان الذي في هذه القائمة، ويا لسعادة مَن ليس فيها!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2012)

*نضوب المعوان





كَيْفَ أَعَنْتَ مَنْ لاَ قُوَّةَ لَهُ، وَخَلَّصْتَ ذِرَاعًا لاَ عِزَّ لَهَا؟ ( أي 26: 2 )

لقد دقت ساعةُ لا الحزنِ بل الأحزان، وألَّمت بالمُبتلى لا النائبةُ بل النائبات. 
أ هو انفلاتٌ أمنيٌّ، أطلقَ زِمام السبئيين والكلدانيين؟ أم هو انقلابٌ كونيٌّ تواكبَت فيه نارُ الله مع الريح الشديدة فالتهَمت اليابس والأخضر، بل وهلك فلذاتُ الأكبادِ العشرة؟ 
أ هو قُرحٌ ردي جعل الشريفَ وسط المزبلةِ؟ 
أم هو همسٌ شيطانيٌّ أهاب بالتقي إلى التجديفِ؟ تُرى هل الوافدون معزّون أم مُستفِزُّون نابغون في استثارة مَن له سلطانٌ على روحِه؟ 

وا حسرتاه! لقد وقَعَ الكل.

وعندما تحينُ ساعةُ الخطر، بل ويَنصَّبُ علينا الضرر. عندما تقذف السماءُ وابلَ نيرانٍ لا مطر، كثيرًا ما نتوقع المعونة من مواردِها المشروعة. ولكن بالرغمِ من قانونيتها، كثيرًا ما تحفر مدرسةُ الألمِ في عميق وجدانِنا درسًا عنوانه: نضوب نفوذ المعوان.

راح أيوب ينفُض يدَه من دوائر المعونة المُتعارف عليها:

1- معونة الأم: «لِمَ لم أمُت من الرحم؟ ... لماذا أعانتني الرُّكَب، ولِمَ الثدي حتى أرضع؟» ( أي 3: 12 ،11). أَ يُعلِّمنا الكتاب أن معونة الأم لا نفع لها؟ كلاَّ، لكنها قاصرة وليست مقصِّرة.

2- معونة من ذاتِه: «ألا إنه ليست فيَّ معونتي، والمساعدة مطرودة عني!» ( أي 6: 13 ). آه! متى ننتهي من ذواتِنا فنتعلم أن المعونة ليست كائِنة بإمكانياتِنا.

3- معونة أصحابِهِ: «كيف أعنتَ مَن لا قوةَ له، وخلَّصتَ ذراعًا لا عزَّ لها؟» ( أي 26: 2 ). كثيرون يتحدثون بهذهِ الكلمات إلى الربِ، ظنًا منهم أنها تحمِلُ معنىً إيجابيًا، متأملين في خلاصِهِ ومعونتِهِ لهم. ولكن معنى الآية على العكس تمامًا. ففيها أيوب يتكلم لا إلى الربِ بل إلى بلدد صديقِهِ فيقول له متهكمًا: ”أنا شخصٌ مسلوبُ القوى، وأحاديثُكَ هذهِ لم تنجح في إعانتي“.

ممن ننتظر المعونةَ إذًا؟
 قال أحدُهم: «اصنع معي آية للخير، فيرى ذلك مُبغضيَّ فيخزوا، لأنك أنت يا ربُّ أعنتني وعزَّيتني» ( مز 86: 17 ). وقال آخر:«لولا أن الربَّ مُعيني، لسكَنَت نفسي سريعًا أرض السكوت» ( مز 94: 17 ).
 وأقر بولس أمام أغريباس: «فإذ حصلتُ على معونة من الله، بقيتُ إلى هذا اليوم، شاهدًا للصغير والكبير» ( أع 26: 22 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

*إبراهيم ... خليل الله






وَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ عِنْدَ بَلُّوطَاتِ مَمْرَا وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَقْتَ حَرِّ النَّهَارِ ( تك 18: 1 )
في قصة إبراهيم نجد الله يتجه نحو إبراهيم من قبل أن يتجه إبراهيم إلى الله، ويظهر له وهو ساكن في ما بين النهرين، ليُقيم شركة معه وصداقة حُبية.
 وهذا كله في وقت كانت الأرض كلها غارقةً في جهل ونجاسة وشراسة الوثنية.

والسؤال الهام والجدير بالاحترام والتفكر في إجابته:
 لماذا يبحث الله عن الإنسان، على الرغم من شرور وفساد وعناد قلبه؟
 الجواب ببساطة في عبارة واحدة صغيرة:
 لأن الله يحب الإنسان جدًا، ولذته فيه.

إن ما يشد أوتار القلب جدًا، ويُدهش العقل كثيرًا، ليس في اتجاه الله ناحية إبراهيم فقط، ولكن في التقدير العجيب والفائق من الله لصداقته مع عبده، والذي نلمحه ونلمسه من القول المتكرر في المكتوب: «إبراهيم خليلي» ( 2أخ 20: 7 ؛ إش41: 8؛ يع2: 23).

ذهب أحدهم لزيارة مريض في كوخه المتواضع، فسأله الزائر: هل زارك أحدٌ اليوم؟
 فأجاب الرجل الفقير المسكين، نعم زارني جلادستون. وكان جلادستون في ذلك الوقت رئيس وزراء بريطانيا، حين كانت بريطانيا الإمبراطورية التى لا تغرب الشمس عنها. وكان إذ سمع الزائر هذا الكلام، انتابته الدهشة ولم يصدق، وخرج من كوخ الرجل يضرب كفًا على كف، وهو يقول: لقد ذهب عقل الرجل ... ذهب عقل الرجل! 
ولكن هذه كانت الحقيقة، ولم يكن عقل الرجل قد جُن كما ظن الزائر، بل كان ينطق بكلمات الصدق والصحو. فقد تعوَّد رئيس الوزراء أن يرى الرجل المسكين الفقير كل صباح، وكان يُحيه وهو يكنس الشارع، وإذ لاحظ جلادستون غيابه سأل عنه، وإذ علم أنه مريض، ذهب ليزوره في كوخه الصغير والحقير.

إن هذه اللفتة الجميلة من جلادستون لا بد وأن تُقابل بالاحترام والإجلال، وذلك للفارق الكبير والشاسع بين الزائر والمُزَار. ولكن كم يكون الأثر أعمق وأجلّ وأعظم إذا ما حدث هذا بين الله وعبده إبراهيم، أو مع أي واحد منا نحن المساكين البسطاء!

أيها الأحباء:
 أن نعتز جدًا بصداقة الله لنا هذا شيء طبيعي، مع أنه عجيب وفائق، لكن أن يتنازل الله العظيم والجليل والمهوب، ويقترب منا ويصادقنا، وبعد ذلك يفتخر هو بهذه الصداقة معنا ويُقدّرها، هذا الأمر فوق كل عقل وإدراك وفكر، وأغرب من الخيال، فيا ليت نفوسنا تقدِّر وتَعي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2012)

*الإرشاد في الطريق






تُرْشِدُ بِرَأْفَتِكَ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي فَدَيْتَهُ ( خر 13: 15 )
أُعَلِّمُكَ وَأُرْشِدُكَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا.أَنْصَحُكَ.. ( مز 32: 8 )
أرشد الرب شعبه في البرية بواسطة ثلاثة أشياء رافقتهم كل الرحلة وهي: 
(1) التابوت: «فارتحلوا... وتابوت عهد الرب راحل أمامهم مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ليلتمس لهم منزلاً» ( عد 10: 33 ).

 في الثلاثة الأيام نرى موت الرب يسوع كالراعي الصالح، وقيامته آخذًا مكانه كراعي الخراف العظيم، ليلتمس الراحة لخرافه في الطريق، فهو الذي قال: «وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى28).

(2) السحابة: يوم إقامة المسكن غطّته السحابة ( خر 40: 17 -34)، ثم بعد خمسين يومًا ارتفعت عنه، فبدأت الرحلة ( عد 10: 11 ). وهذا يذكِّرنا بحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين، وهكذا بدأت خدمتهم ورحلتهم. «ومتى ارتفعت السحابة عن الخيمة كان بعد ذلك بنو إسرائيل يرتحلون، وفي المكان حيث حلّت السحابة هناك كان بنو إسرائيل ينزلون» ( عد 9: 16 -18). وفي رومية8: 14 نقرأ «لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله، فأولئك هم أبناء الله»، ولنتخيل الأخطار والعواقب التي يمكن أن تُصيب الشعب إذا تحرَّك والسحابة واقفة، أو إذا انتظر مكانه عند تحركها. بالتأكيد سيتحوَّل نهاره لشمس مُحرقة، وليله لظلمة دامسة. هذا من جهة المسؤولية، أما عن النعمة والرحمة فباقيان للنهاية «مع أنهم عملوا لأنفسهم عجلا مسبوكًا ... وعملوا إهانة عظيمة. أنت برحمتك الكثيرة لم تتركهم في البرية، ولم يزل عنهم عمود السحاب نهارًا لهدايتهم في الطريق» ( نح 9: 18 ، 19).

(3) الأبواق: نرى في البوقين من فضة كلمة الرب ( مز 12: 6 ). وكانت تُستخدم للضرب في مناسبتين وهما: الاجتماع، والأفراح. وللهتاف في مناسبتين وهما: الارتحال والحرب ( عد 10: 1 -10).
 ولكل بوق نغمَة معينة يسمعها الشعب فتولِّد فيهم الرغبة والرهبة واليقظة والخضوع. وكلمة الرب تُعلِّمنا متى وكيف تكون اجتماعاتنا ( عب 10: 25 )، وأفراحنا ( في 4: 4 )، وارتحالنا ( 1بط 1: 17 )، وحروبنا ( أف 6: 12 ).
 وفي الأبواق نرى أيضًا إعلان الشهادة للرب في كل المناسبات.
 وهنا لا ننسي مسؤولية الكهنة حاملي الأبواق في قيادة إخوتهم في الطريق الصحيح، بتوصيل النغمة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب. وقريبًا ستنتهي رحلتنا عندما نسمع هتاف الرب، وصوت البوق ( 1تس 4: 16 -17).
 فليتنا نُسلِّم قيادة مسيرتنا للرب، ولنعطِ الروح القدس مجاله في حياتنا واجتماعاتنا ليرشدنا كما يريد، ولتكن كلمة الله هي دستورنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

*لماذا ينبغي أن نُصلي؟






لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ، بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالدُّعَاءِ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ، لِتُعْلَمْ طِلْبَاتُكُمْ لَدَى اللهِ ( في 4: 6 )

منذ بضع سنوات كانت لديَّ ثلاثة احتياجات محددة تضغط على قلبي بشدة، وكلها تتعلَّق بخدمة الرب.
 كانت مجموعة التزامات شعرت بأنه يتعيَّن علىَّ مواجهتها. ولم أعرف كيف سأتمكن من ذلك في الحال، كما لم أشعر بالارتياح لأن أذكر هذه الاحتياجات لأي شخص آخر سوى الله نفسه.

صلَّيت لمدة أيام وحاولت أن أثق بهدوء في الرب، ولكن زاد ثقل الحِمل. 
وفي ذات ليلة استيقظت من النوم وبدأت أسأل نفسي:
 لماذا تأخرت استجابة الصلاة هذه المدة الطويلة؟
 ولكن الله الآب أيقظ قلبي، وأوضح لي بروحه القدوس بعض أمور لم أكن فقط مُقصرًا ومُتراخيًا فيها، بل قد أحزنت الأقنوم الإلهي الساكن فيَّ. وبعد فترة الاعتراف وإدانة نفسي صرت قادرًا على الصلاة بحرية من أجل الأمور التي أثقلت كاهلي من قبل. وفي صباح اليوم التالي مباشرة كانت كل الاحتياجات قد سُددت تمامًا، بواسطة شخص من بلاد بعيدة، لا يعرف شيئًا عن ظروف الخدمة في المكان الذي كنت فيه، ومع ذلك فقد كانت خدمة المحبة التي أرسلها تفي بالاحتياجات الثلاثة المحددة التي بسطتها أمام الرب بالضبط. وأعجب من هذا أن ذلك الأخ قد حدد أوجه إنفاق عطيته في ذات الأمور الثلاثة التي طلبت من أجلها.

 فهل يمكن أن أشك أن الله الحي قد سمع صراخي؟

ربما يعترض معترض فيقول:
 إن هذا المبلغ كان في طريقه إليك منذ أربعة أيام، وكان لا بد أن يصلك في الصباح سواء صليت أو لم تصلِ، فكيف يبرهن ذلك أن الصلاة قد أُستُجيبت؟ 
وردًا على ذلك الاعتراض أقول:
 إنه يبرهن أكثر من ذلك؛ إنه يبرهن على أن الله قد سبق فعلم بالاحتياج، وأعدّ العُدة لتسديده مقدمًا، ولكنه لم يسمح أن تأتي إليَّ المعونة إلا بعد أن أصرخ إليه من أجلها وأنا في حالة إدانة النفس والحكم على الذات.

وهذا ما أريد أن أنبّه إليه القارئ العزيز:
 أن تتسلَّم الكمية المطلوبة من المعونة بدون صلاة، فإن هذا سوف يملأ قلبك بالفرح إذ تدرك عظمة محبة الآب، ولكن الحصول عليها بهذه الطريقة بعد الصلاة، فإن هذا تدريب روحي عميق قد هز كياني فعلاً، وملأني بالرعدة المقدسة وباليقين الكامل أني من خلال الصلاة أكون في اتصال مباشر مع الله الحي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

*النزول المزدوج






أَمَّا أَنَـا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ ( مز 22: 6 )

إنها مسافة لا تُقاس؛ تلك المسافة التي بين قول الرب قديمًا في خروج 3: 14 «أَهْيَه»، أو «أَنا هو» ( يو 18: 5 ، 6)، وقوله بعد ساعات معدودة في الجلجثة «أنا دودة»! وليمكننا فهم تلك المسافة بصورة أفضل دعنا نقسمها إلى نزولين لا نزول واحد.
 وما أعظمهما من نزولين نزلهما المسيح من أجلي ومن أجلك!

النزول الأول من السماء إلى الأرض؛ من حضن الآب إلى مذود بيت لحم. وذاك الذي مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل ... الأزلي الأبدي ... الذي لا بداية أيام له ولا نهاية حياة، يقول عنه الملاك للرعاة: «تجدون طفلاً». واللابس النور كثوب، يصفه الملاك للرعاة بهذا الوصف: «طفلاً مُقمطًا». والذي يقول عنه سليمان إن السماء وسماء السماوات لا تسَعه، فكم بالأقل البيت الذهبي الذي بناه له!، يقول عنه الملاك: «تجدون طفلاً مُقمطًا مُضجعًا في مذود» ( لو 2: 12 ).

تفكري يا نفسي في أعجوبة الأعاجيب هذه. 

إنه أمر فوق المدارك أن الله العظيم يُقال عنه «تجدون طفلاً»، واللابس النور يلبس أقمطة كأي طفل صغير، بل ويضجع في المذود، كما لم يحدث مع باقي الأطفال. والذي لا تسَعه السماء وسماء السماوات لم يولد في بيت ذهبي أو حتى ترابي، بل وُلد في مذود إذ لم يكن له موضع في المنزل! فما أعظم هذا الاتضاع «الله ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3:  16)، «والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا» ( يو 1:  14). لكن هذا كله كان فقط المرحلة الأولى في اتضاعه، وليس كل الاتضاع، فهناك مرحلة ثانية يعبّر عنها هنا بالقول:«أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان».

في خطوة الاتضاع الأولى؛ نزل من السماء إلى الأرض «وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة»، لكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة وُضع أيضًا قليلاً عن البشر «أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان»، وذلك عندما مضى إلى الجلجثة، وعُلق فوق الصليب.

وعن هذا النزول الثاني، يقول الرسول بولس: «نزل أيضًا أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السُفلى» ( أف 4:  9) وهذا معناه الموت. فالمسيح لم يتجسد فقط بل إنه مات. ليس فقط ضمه مذود، بل ضمه أيضًا قبر. ليس فقط لفوه بالأقمطة، بل أيضًا لفوه بالأكفان. مُحيى الرميم الذي له وحده عدم الموت سيق للصلبِ واللحد!!
*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى وجبات روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


ربنا يخليكى يا مامتى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

*العريس آتٍ







صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي. هُوَذَا آتٍ طَافِرًا عَلَى الْجِبَالِ، قَافِزًا عَلَى التِّلاَلِ. حَبِيبِي هُوَ شَبِيهٌ بِالظَّبْيِ.. ( نش 2: 8 ، 9)
مع أن سفر نشيد الأنشاد لا يتناول علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة التي كانت سرًا في زمان العهد القديم، لكن الإيمان يمكنه أن يُطبِّق تشبيه العريس والعروس المذكور في هذا السفر على علاقة المسيح مع الكنيسة.

ونحن مدعوون لاستماع صرخة نصف الليل: «هوذا العريس مُقبلٌ» ( مت 25: 6 )، هذا متى كنا متعلمين من الروح. فهلم بنا نخرج للقائه. لقد تناهى الليل، وتقارب النهار، ونحن الآن في آخر لحظات من أيام غربتنا، وبعد قليل جدًا سيأتي الآتي ولا يُبطئ ( عب 10: 37 ). وسنرى ذاك الذي نحبه الآن مع أننا لم نَره. وعلينا الآن أن نقوم ونقف على المرصد وعلى الحصن، لأن مجيء الرب قد اقترب، وخلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا.

إن يوم الحصاد البهيج قريب، وعين الإيمان ترى العلامات. ومتى قرب الربيع يتساقط ورق التين، وتزهر الكروم، ويتعطر الهواء برائحتها. فهل ترانيم تسبيحنا وأناشيد سرورنا توافق قلب ربنا القادم إلينا سريعًا؟
 إن نفسه في حنين إلى عروسه، وها نحن سمعنا صوته ينادينا، ورغبة إله الرجاء أن يملأ قلوبنا بالفرح والسلام في الإيمان. لقد طال صبره وهو ينتظر ثمرة تعبه، ولذلك فهو يقول: «قومي يا حبيبتي، يا جميلتي وتعالي» ( نش 2: 10 ، 13).

فنحن أعزاء جدًا على قلب الرب الذي يغمرنا بتعبيرات شوقه ليستنهض حبنا له.
 وكلما ازدادت خبرتنا به، وتعرَّفنا عليه، وكنا له صادقين، وفي مجده متفرسين بوجه مكشوف، نتغير بالرب الروح من مجدٍ إلى مجد، إلى اليوم الذي سيُغيرنا فيه إلى صورته، ويُعطينا المجد الذي أخذه من الآب، حتى عندما يأتي ليتمجد في قديسيه ويُتعجَّب منه في جميع المؤمنين، سنسطع ببهائه وجمال مجده، وتُصبح ترنيمتنا ترنيمة محبة مستديمة، ويصير تسبيحنا تسبيحًا متصلاً لا انقطاع فيه.

والرب سيحفظنا إلى يوم مجيئه في أمان، ويُخبئنا في محاجئ الصخر، فلا تمتد إلينا يد الأذى ولا ينزل بنا سوء. 

فما لنا ننحني تحت الهم بينما حياتنا مُستترة مع المسيح في الله، ونفوسنا في ستر المعاقل؟ 

ليتنا بالإيمان نرفع عيوننا فنُعاين جماله، ونُصغي لنغمات صوته الرخيم، فتشبع نفوسنا كما من شحمٍ ودسم، ويُصبح هو الكل في الكل لنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2012)

*المسيح والإنجيل






لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَخِيطُ رُقْعَةً مِنْ قِطْعَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ عَلَى ثَوْبٍ عَتِيق، وَإِلاَّ فَالْمِلْءُ الْجَدِيدُ يَأْخُذُ مِنَ الْعَتِيقِ فَيَصِيرُ الْخَرْقُ أَرْدَأَ ( مر 2: 21 )
الرب يسوع لم يأتِ الى هذا العالم لكي يضيف 
شيئًا لديانة سابقة. 
ولم يأتِ ببرنامج إصلاحي لتصحيح أشياء خاطئة. 
ولم يأتِ لكي يُضيف لمسة جديدة تحسن سلوكيات الإنسان. إنجيل المسيح ليس برنامج تصحيح بل هو خلق كيان جديد. 

إنجيل المسيح ليس مجموعة من الشرائع التي تعالج ثغرات فشل سابقيه في إصلاحها، ولا هو إضافة كتاب
 جديد لكتب سابقة.
 إنجيل المسيح ليس ترقيع الجزء المعيب في ثوب الكيان البشري بقطعة جديدة، إنما إنجيل المسيح ينسج ثوبًا جديدًا خيوطه من نوع فريد ومجيد، صنعة خالق حاذق ماهر. 

طالما حاول البشر تجميل الأجزاء المعيبة ليجعلونها مقبولة وجذابة، ولا يدرون أن الثوب كله مصبوغًا بالخطية التي أفسدت ألياف خيوطه، وتغلغلت بين لُحمته وسداه.

خدع الشيطان الناس بمكره الأثيم بأنه عرض عليهم ثياب الدين ليضلهم فيظنوا أنهم قد صاروا مقبولين في عيني الله. فأرسل رسله الكاذبين الذين ابتدعوا إصلاحاتهم المزعومة للثوب الذي ضرب فيه الفساد. 

وكل بدعة جاءت برقعة، واهمين الناس أن الثوب قد صار أفضل وأجمل، بينما كان يزداد بترقيعه قبحًا وفسادًا وضعفًا.

كل أديان البشر التي اخترعها الشيطان، سَعَت لتغيير سلوكيات الإنسان من الخارج بينما الخراب في قلب الإنسان كما هو، والفساد قد ضرب جذوره في أعماق الكيان، ولم يعلموا أن التغيير والتجديد لا يأتي من الخارج، بل بتغيير القلب في الداخل. تلك هي المعجزة التي يصنعها الله بخلاصه العظيم.

كفوا عن الإنسان! كفوا عن برامج البشر الفاشلة! السيد الرب قد أعد حلاً شاملاً وكاملاً في إنجيل نعمة الله الذي من خلاله قدم ثوبًا جديدًا برمته.

 فالإنسان الساقط الميت ينال حياة جديدة عندما يأتي إلى الآب بالمسيح؛ ابن الله المخلِّص الوحيد.

أيها القارئ العزيز .. إن كنت تبتغي التغيير الحقيقي، تعال الى المسيـح كما أنت بآثامك، بضعفك وعجزك. كُف عن محاولاتك العليلة التي أتعبتك. كف عن ترقيع الثوب القديم برقع جديدة فيصير الحال أردأ. 

تعال إلى المخلِّص الوحيد واعترف بخطاياك وعجزك وفقرك الشديد، واقبل بالإيمان خلاصه العظيم. آمن أن الرب يسوع دفع أجرة خطاياك فوق الصليب. هذه بشارة عظيمة لك. الرب سيغير قلبك ويعطيك قلبًا جديدًا فتولد من الله، وتصير في المسيح خليقة جديدة.
*​


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

> *
> تعال إلى المخلِّص الوحيد واعترف بخطاياك وعجزك وفقرك الشديد، واقبل بالإيمان خلاصه العظيم. آمن أن الرب يسوع دفع أجرة خطاياك فوق الصليب. هذه بشارة عظيمة لك. الرب سيغير قلبك ويعطيك قلبًا جديدًا فتولد من الله، وتصير في المسيح خليقة جديدة.*​


*
ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياابنى وجبه روحيه جميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


ربنا يخليكى يا امى الغالية
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *المسيح والإنجيل*​
> 
> ​
> *لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَخِيطُ رُقْعَةً مِنْ قِطْعَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ عَلَى ثَوْبٍ عَتِيق، وَإِلاَّ فَالْمِلْءُ الْجَدِيدُ يَأْخُذُ مِنَ الْعَتِيقِ فَيَصِيرُ الْخَرْقُ أَرْدَأَ ( مر 2: 21 )*
> ...


شكرا يا ابوتربو....
تئمل جميل...الرب يبارك حياتك....


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكرا يا ابوتربو....
> تئمل جميل...الرب يبارك حياتك....


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

*كتاب الكتب وكتاب الأجيال






إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَا رَبُّ كَلِمَتُكَ مُثَبَّتَةٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ( مز 119: 89 )

هذا الكتاب المقدس عجيب من كل وجه. 
كتاب قديم جدًا ولكنه دائمًا جديد. يتجه الخطاب في كثير من أجزائه إلى أجيال مضت واندثرت كل معالمها، ولكن لا زالت تؤثر فينا قوة ملاءمته لحالتنا الخاصة في يومنا الحاضر. وكما انطبق على ما كان قديمًا، هكذا ينطبق على ما نراه في يومنا الحاضر.
 كلماته وأسلوبه كأنها صيغت خصيصًا لنا وفي أيامنا. بل كل جيل حكم على هذا الكتاب نفس الحكم الذي نقرره الآن.

 هو كتاب الله ويحتوي على كامل إعلانه تعالى. فيه يتكلم الله إلى كل واحد منا رغم اختلاف طبقاتنا. فينا الرفيع وفينا الوضيع، فينا الغني وفينا الفقير.
 فينا العالِم وفينا الجاهل، فينا الكبير وفينا الصغير، ومع ذلك كل منَّا يقرأ نفس الكتاب الواحد ليأخذ لنفسه طعامًا يوافقه ويُشبعه. 

فيه للأطفال لبن عقلي عديم الغش، وللبالغين ذوي الأفهام الواسعة الناضجة طعام قوي ـ وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن لكلمة الله خاصية أخرى تتفرَّد بها دون كل كتابات البشر، وهي أنها «حيَّة وفعَّالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرَق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومُميزة أفكار القلب ونيَّاته» ( عب 4: 12 ).

 إنها تخاطب القلب وتكلم الوجدان، وتصل إلى النفس، وتبلغ إلى أعماق مخبآت الفكر وتحكم على كل ما فينا.

تناول الكتاب المقدس مواضيع واسعة تناثرت على أُفق عريض جدًا. تكلَّم عن الإنسان في كل أدوار تاريخه حتى المستقبل منها، ووصف المدنية العصرية كما وصف حضارات قديمة، وفي الحالين يورِد الوصف الدقيق.

 وتكلَّم الكتاب عن حقيقة القلب البشري كلامًا ينفر منه غير المُخلَّصين وبسببه يحاربونه، وإن قرأوه فعلى سبيل محاولة وجود أي نقص أو تناقض فيه، لا لشيء إلا لأنه يحكم عليهم وعلى العالم الذي انصبت فيه قلوبهم.

 وفي هذه الصفة يشترك الكتاب المقدس ـ الكلمة الحية ـ مع ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ـ الكلمة الحي ـ فإن الناس أبغضوه بلا سبب سوى أنه كلَّمهم بكل الحق، وسوى أنه شهد بكلامه وبحياته وبخدمته وبتصرفاته، شهادة حية ضد العالم وأهل العالم، فقاوموه بشدة وأسلموه لحكم الموت على الصليب.

هذا الكتاب المقدس، كتاب قوي الأساس والبنيان كالصخرة التي تلاطمت حولها أمواج الأفكار الكُفرية، وارتدت عنها واهنة عاجزة تاركة إياها في ثباتها الأبدي وقوتها الإلهية. وتنحسر الموجة في جيل لتعود مُزمجرة في جيل آخر.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

*المسيا المتألم






أَمَّا يُوحَنَّا فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِأَعْمَالِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ ..، وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟ ( مت 11: 2 ، 3)
يُمكنا أن نتابع خطين متميزين تجري فيهما نبوات العهد القديم من جهة عمل المسيَّا الموعود به من الله. 

أحد هذين الخطين يتكلم عن مجيء المسيَّا في جلال مجده ليكسر النير عن شعبه القديم، ويثبّت دعائمه بالقوة والمجد، والخط الآخر يتكلم عن مسيَّا متألم متضع يموت مصلوبًا كأنه مهزوم من ضعف.

فليس فقط كان محتومًا أن المسيّا يأتي في صورة عبد يهوه البار، بل كان لا بد أن يذهب إلى ما هو أكثر من ذلك. كان لا بد أن يذهب إلى الصليب ويموت. والذي نراه في مزمور 24 «مَلك المجد» وأمامه تفتح الأبواب الدهريَّات هو هو الذي نراه في مزمور 22 صارخًا قائلاً: «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟»

ولماذا شك يوحنا؟ كان المعمدان ينتظر أعمالاً عظيمة وخطوات تحريرية جبارة يقوم بها مسيَّا، ليكسر نير روما، وتتم على يديه المواعيد العظمى التي وعد الله بها الشعب، فلما قُبض عليه وألقى في السجن، بدأت الشكوك تدب في قلبه. لقد أرسل يوحنا رسلاً إلى المسيح يقول له: «أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟». ويمكننا أن نُبَسِّط السؤال على الوجه التالي: ”نسألك أيها السيد، هل أنت الذي به تتم النبوات العظيمة المختصة بسيادة ونهوض هذا الشعب؟ نحن الآن تحت سيادة دولة أجنبية، ونتطلع إلى مُنقذ وعَدنا الله به، وعلى يديه يصنع لنا الله خلاصًا بآيات وعجائب، وكنا نظن أنك أنت الآتي، لكن ها أنا قد أُلقيت في السجن وأنت تصرف وقتك بين الجموع معلِّمًا عن التواضع والوداعة، وهذا ما لا يتفق ونبوات الكتاب، فهل ننتظر آخر يأتي بعدك؟“

هذا معنى سؤال المعمدان. والرب بكل نعمة أرسل جوابًا إليه في السجن قائلاً:
 إنه يشفي الأعمى والأعرج والأبرص والأصم ويُقيم الموتى ويكرز بالإنجيل للمساكين، وأضاف عبارة صغيرة في آخر الجواب قائلاً: «وطوبى لمَن لا يَعثُر فيَّ»

والمعنى المُبسّط لهذه العبارة هو: ”طوبى لمَن لا يَدَع عينيه تبهران بلمعان الشمس التي سوف تشرق على كل الأرض، لدرجة أنه يغض النظر عن كوكب الفداء 
الذي لا بد أن يظهر أولاً.
 طوبى لمن لا تشغله نبوات ظهوري المجيد لدرجة أنه يرفض المسيَّا الآتي وديعًا، لكي يتمم الشق الأول من النبوات التي تكلَّمت عنه“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

*القانون الذهبي





فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النِّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيضًا بِهِمْ، لأنَّ هذَا هُوَ النَّامُوسُ وَالأنْبِيَاءُ ( مت 7: 12 )

إن ما يميز المعلِّم العظيم والذي ليس مثله معلِمًا، أنه لم يُعطنا مبادئ سامية راقية يصعب فهمها ولا نعرف كيف نطبِّقها، كما أنه عوض أن يعطينا قوانين كثيرة تشمل تفصيلات عديدة في تعاملاتنا مع الآخرين، فإنه أعطانا مبدأً واضحًا وسهلاً يحل مئات المُعضلات، بل وأكثر من ذلك أعطانا نفسه كالنموذج والقدوة في السلوك والحياة.

إن المسيحية ليست مجرد عقيدة بل حياة. وهي ليست مشغولة فقط بما يجب أن نعرفه ونؤمن به، بل أيضًا بما يجب أن نفعله، ليس فقط ما نفعله من نحو الله أو حتى مع إخوتنا المؤمنين، بل من نحو الناس بصفة عامة.

حقًا إنه مستوى راقٍ ما قاله المسيح هنا:
 «فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم، افعلوا هكذا 
أنتم أيضًا بهم».
 وتَرِد هذه الآية في الترجمة التفسيرية هكذا:
”إذًا كل ما تريدون أن يعاملكم الناس به، فعاملوهم أنتم أيضًا. هذه هي خُلاصة تعليم الشريعة والأنبياء“.

 ليس معنى ذلك أننا سنفعل ما نفعله منتظرين أن يرُّد الناس علينا نفس العمل، فإن امتنعوا امتنعنا، بل إننا نستمر في عمل الخير بلا فشل ( غل 6: 9 )، وكلمات الرسول بولس تملأ قلوبنا بيقين المكافأة «عالمين أن مهما عمل كل واحدٍ من الخير فذلك يناله من الرب» ( أف 6: 8 ).

فهل من غرابة إذًا أن اتفق المفسّرون جميعًا على تسمية هذه الآية بالقانون الذهبي.
 ولو سألنا أنفسنا: لماذا المشاكل بين الناس؟ 
ولماذا الخلافات بين العائلات؟ ولماذا الحروب الأهلية والحروب الدولية؟ أَ ليس لأن كل الناس يفعلون تمامًا عكس كلام الرب هنا على خط مستقيم. 

فلو أن كل شخص وضع نفسه في الجانب المقابل، وسأل نفسه بإخلاص: 
ماذا كنت أحب أن الناس يعاملونني به لو كنت في ذلك الجانب الآخر، أما كانت النزاعات كلها تنتهي؟!

لا بل إني أقول: ما كانت النزاعات كلها ستنتهي والمشاكل ستُحل فقط، بل كانت ستسود الحياة الفاضلة التي تستحق أن تُدعى حياة حقًا.
 عندها كانت ستختفي المرارة ويعم الهناء، يذهب البُخل ويأتي السخاء، تضمحل الخيانة ويسود الوفاء، وهو ما سيتم حتمًا عن قريب تحت مُلك رب السماء.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2012)

*كأس أم سيف؟






فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ! الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ أَلاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟ ( يو 18: 11 )

بينما كان لبطرس سيف في يده، كان لسيدنا كأس في يده! وفي حين حاول بطرس، ولو عن غير قصد، أن يُقاوم مشيئة الله، نجد ربنا المعبود في طريق الطاعة لهذه المشيئة!

في السيف الذي في يد بطرس نرى صورة لرفض الواقع والظروف، لكن في الكأس التي في يد الآب نرى التسليم التام بما سمحت به العناية الإلهية. 

السيف يتعامل مع المنظور والعيان، أما الكأس فنرى فيها تعاملاً مع غير المنظور بالإيمان. 
السيف يُعلن رفض صاحبه لأن يتألم، وهذا الرفض قد يحمل إيذاء للغير. لكن الكأس تُعلن قبول الألم ورفض إيذاء الآخرين ( يو 18: 10 عب 2: 9 )، السيف له نتائج مدمرة، لكن نتائج الكأس فيها مجد كثير (عب2: 9).

ونحن نواجه مواقف عجيبة كثيرة في رحلة الحياة، تُرى هل نواجهها بسيف الرفض، أم بكأس الخضوع؟ 

صحيح أن الكأس الخاصة التي كانت لربنا يسوع ليلة الآلام، لن تواجهنا. لكن صحيح أيضًا أن يدي أبينا المُحب كثيرًا ما تُقدم لنا كؤوسًا ممزوجة بالمرار لأجل المنفعة. والفارق بين حياة يعقوب، وأسلوب يوسف في حياته، يُرينا هذا الفارق عينه. فبينما عاش يعقوب طويلاً يُلوِّح بسيف إرادته الذاتية تارة، ويستعمله تارة أخرى، حاصدًا للمرار، نجد يوسف يتحمل نصيبه من الألم الكثير لسنوات طويلة دون شكوى أو تذمر. فقد كان يقبل الكأس من يد القدير، الأمر الذي عبَّر عنه يوم عرَّف نفسه لإخوته بالقول: «لا تتأسفوا ولا تغتاظوا لأنكم بعتموني إلى هنا، لأنه لاستبقاء حياة أرسلني الله قدامكم» ( تك 45: 5 ).

وبعد موت أبيه عاد ليُطمئن إخوته بكلمات تكشف ليس فقط عن أنه كان يأخذ الألم في حياته من يدي سيده، لكن أيضًا عن ثقته في أن من ورائها كلها بركات عظيمة «أنتم قصدتم لي شرًا، أما الله فقصد به خيرًا» ( تك 50: 20 ). حقًا «قولوا للصدِّيق خير!» ( إش 3: 10 )، «ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده» ( رو 8: 28 ).
 وما أعظم المجد الذي كان ينتظره في نهاية 
رحلة الآلام هذه!

لنضع السيف في غمده إذًا، ولنقتفي أثار خطوات سيدنا، ونقبل الكأس من يد الآب، ففي هذا راحة لنا، وتمجيد لإلهنا، وخير جزيل ينتظرنا.
*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يباركك على المشاركة الجميلة  الرب يعوض تعبك في المسيح يسوع
لكي تاتي بثمر ثلاثون وستين ومائة ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يباركك على المشاركة الجميلة  الرب يعوض تعبك في المسيح يسوع
> لكي تاتي بثمر ثلاثون وستين ومائة ​*


آمين
ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

*فبراير





أَ تُريد أن تَبْرأ؟أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ..بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ، يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ ( يو 5: 7 )

هل كان هذا حقًا الجواب على سؤال الرب؟
 هل سأله الرب عن البِرْكَة؟ هل تطوَّع ليساعده عند النزول إلى البِرْكَة؟ هل سأله عما له من القوة، أو عن مبلغ المساعدة التي يريدها من الآخرين؟ 
أَ لم يكن سؤال الرب مختلفًا بالمرة عن كل هذا؟ «أَ تُرِيدُ أن تبرأ؟»؛ أي أَ تريد أن تنال الشفاء بدون مجهود منك، وبدون مساعدة إنسان أو ملاك؟

 هذا كان المعنى الحقيقي للسؤال. ولكن لأن ذلك الشخص المريض كان مشغولاً بمجهوده الذاتي، ولأنه كان ينتظر أنه قد يتمكن يومًا ما ـ بقوته ـ أن يصل إلى البِرْكَةِ متى تَحَرَّكَ المَاءُ، لم يستطع الإجابة على سؤال الرب الإجابة الصريحة الصحيحة.

أَ لم تكن مدة الثماني والثلاثين سنة، على طولها، كافية لأن تُعلّمه حقيقة حالته ومبلغ ضعفه؟ 
أَ لم تكن كافية لأن تُعلّمه أن الإنسان لا تزداد قوته بازدياد عمره، بل بالعكس؟ 
إنه بكل أسف لم يتعلَّم هذين الأمرين. لذلك عندما خاطبه ابن الله كان فكره مشغولاً بنفسه، بما يعمله هو أو بما يساعده الآخرون على عمله.

وهكذا الحال الآن. فالخاطئ في رغبته للخلاص كثيرًا ما يتحول فكره إلى نفسه فلا يستطيع الإجابة على هذا السؤال: «أ تريد أن تبرأ؟» إجابة صحيحة. 

ففي انشغاله بنفسه يُجيب قائلاً: ”إني أجتهد في الحصول على ذلك“. وكأن الخلاص في نظره يتوقف على مجهود يبذله هو. لذلك ينتظر أنه يومًا ما يكون أكثر أهلية للخلاص من الوقت الحاضر، فيستطيع عندئذٍ أن يقدِّم نفسه لله لكي يخلُص، وهو في ذلك ينسى أن كل يوم يضيف إلى كمية خطاياه مقدارًا آخر، وأنه بتوالي الأيام يزداد قوة في عمل الشر. لقد بدأ الإنسان حياته شريرًا، وكل ساعة تمر من حياته يُضيف فيها آثامًا وذنوبًا وخطايا إلى قائمة شروره السابقة. فكيف إذًا ينتظر أن يتحسن، أو أن يقدِّم نفسه لله في حالة القبول يومًا ما؟ ماذا يفعل إذًا؟ 
يفعل هذا: 
يعترف بخطاياه وبعجزه الكامل، وبعدم استحقاقه لشيء إلا الدينونة. يوقف مجهوده، ويثق في المخلّص العظيم الذي أعطاه الله لنا، الذي ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.

ليت الروح القدس يعمل في قلبك ـ أيها القارئ ـ إن لم تكن قد تصالحت مع الله إلى الآن، حتى تأتي إليه، واثقًا في عمل المسيح لأجلك، طارحًا أوزارك عند قدمي ذلك المخلِّص المُحب العظيم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

*الرجوع والخضوع






فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ .. وَقَالَ: يَا هَاجَرُ جَارِيَةَ سَارَايَ.. ارْجِعِي إِلَى مَوْلاَتِكِ وَاخْضَعِي ( تك 16: 7 - 9)

ما أعظم النعمة الإلهية! 
إن ”ملاك الرب“ ـ والذي هو نفسه الرب يسوع المسيح في إحدى ظهوراته قبل التجسد ـ يُذكَر للمرة الأولى في الكتاب المقدس بالارتباط بهاجر؛ الجارية المصرية المسكينة. أما المكان الذي وجدها فيه، فقد كان 
«على عين الماء في البرية»، والتي تُدعى في ع14 «البئر»، وهي تُشير إلى ذاك الذي يُعطي الماء الحي؛ الماء الذي مَنْ يشرب منه لن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية ( يو 4: 14 ). وعن هذا المكان نلاحظ:

أولاً: إنه في البرية: وليس وسط مسرات العالم وملذات هذه الحياة يُمكننا أن نجد المسيح. ولن تستطيع أبدًا النفس التي لم ترفض التمتع الوقتي بالخطية، أن تتقابل مع المُخلِّص. ولكن في البرية، إذ نعتزل عن جاذبيات الأرض، المُعبَّر عنها بحالة البرية، هناك يتقابل المُخلِّص مع الإنسان الخاطئ.

ثانيًا: أن الملاك التقاها على عَيْنِ الماء: وعَيْن الماء ترمز إلى الكلمة المكتوبة. وألا تجتذب كلمة الله التفات القلوب والنفوس التي أعيَتها الخطية، لتطلب الرب بنشاط واجتهاد؟ هذه النفوس نناشدها أن تحوّل نظرها عن الإنسان، و”تُفتش الكتب“ لأنها هي التي تشهد للمُخلِّص ( يو 5: 39 ).

ثالثًا: عند هذه البئر ظهر ملاك الرب لهاجر «فدَعَت اسم الرب الذي تكلَّم معها: أنت إيلُ رُئي. لأنها قالت: أ ههنا أيضًا رأيتُ بعد رؤية؟» (ع13، 14). وهكذا المسيح، الذي تتكلَّم عنه البئر، يقول: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» ( يو 14: 9 )، ففيه وحده يُستعلن الآب بالتمام.

رابعًا: نلاحظ هنا أمرين فيما يتعلَّق بهاجر: (1) قال لها الملاك: «يا هاجر جارية ساراي»، فهذه صفتها الحقيقية، ولم يَقُل لها ”يا امرأة أبرام“ (ع8). (2) أمَرَها الملاك «ارجعي إلى مَولاتك واخضعي تحت يديها» (ع9). إن النعمة تملك بالبر. كانت النعمة هي التي بحثت عنها، وكان البر هو الذي أشار عليها ماذا تفعل. ولا يمكن أن تعمل النعمة على حساب البر. النعمة تُعضد وتقوي، لكنها لا تدعونا أن نهمل مسؤولياتنا نحو الله ونحو القريب.

هل يوجد شخص قد هرب وترك موقعه، ولم يَعُد يقوم بواجبه؟ 
لمثل هذا تأتي كلمة الرب: ”ارجع ... اخضع“. 
إن الطريق الوحيد للبركة الإلهية، وللسلام والسعادة، أن نعود بالتوبة والخضوع.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

*وضع يحتاج إلى تصحيح






يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ ( مز 23: 1 )

هل فقدت بهجة خلاصك؟ .. نعم.

هل فقدتَ لهيب حبك وغيرتك للرب؟ .. صحيح.

أخي .. هل تشتاق إلى رَّد نفسك؟ .. بشدة.

إن كنت بحق تشتاق إلى رَّد نفسك، وإلى المحبة الأولى، فيجب أن تعلَم هذه الحقيقة التي يختبرها كل مؤمن، وهي أنه كثيرًا ما يفشل أي مؤمن في اتباع الراعي. تُرى لماذا؟ السبب الحقيقي لهذه الحقيقة، والوضع المؤسف هو أن طريق الراعي طريقًا ضيقًا لا مكان فيه للثقة بالنفس، ولا لعمل الإرادة الذاتية. وإذ أستصعب التخلي عنهما، أختار لنفسي طريقًا آخر، وأترك الرب ـ الذي أُحبه ـ في الطريق الضيق.

وعندما أبعُد عن الراعي، تبدأ مشاعري في الخمول ولهيب محبتي يبرد، وبالتالي شركتي معه تقل، وخدمتي له تضمر، وأدرك ساعتها أنني أحتاج إلى رَّد نفسي، وأحاول جاهدًا أن أعيد الشركة فأصلي، وأواظب على حضور الاجتماعات، وألتجئ إلى كل وسائط النعمة، هذا مع احتفاظي بثقتي في نفسي، وعمل إرادتي دون التحقق من مشيئة الله في حياتي. وللأسف دون أن أنتبه إلى السبب الحقيقي للمشكلة.

هنا مكمَن الخطر. فلا يمكن أبدًا أن تُرَّد نفسي إلا وأنا في معيته؛ أي في الوضع المتوافق معه تمامًا. وما هو ذلك الوضع؟ 
هو أن أتخلى - أولاً - عن تمسكي بثقتي في نفسي وألقي عني إرادتي، وأخلع ثوب الكبرياء الذاتية البغيضة، وأرتمي على الرب مُجرَّدًا من كل فكر مستقل، خاليًا من كل ثقة بالذات، نافضًا عن نفسي كل اعتداد بها.

صحيح أنني في هذا الوضع الجديد أكون مُهيأً لرَّد النفس، لكن لا يمكنني رَّد نفسي، الرب ... راعيَّ ... هو الذي يقوم برَّد نفسي. قالت “نُعْمِي”: «إني ذهبت .. وأرجعني الرب» ( را 1: 21 )؛ أنا قُمت بفعل الذهاب، والرب قام بفعل الإرجاع.

مرة أخرى، هل تريد أخي المؤمن أن تعود إلي محبتك وتكريسك وخدمتك الأولى؟
 إذًا توقف من فضلك قليلاً، وبأمانة راجع حالتك، واكشف قلبك أمام الله، مُرتميًا بالتمام على نعمته، وبتواضع حقيقي اتكل عليه وحده، وهو سيقوم برَّد نفسك، فهذه هي مهمته التي أخذها على عاتقه، وسيقوم بها على أكمل وجه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2012)

*استعد للمستقبل






فِرْعَوْنُ ... يَأْخُذْ خُمْسَ غَلَّةِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فِي سَبْعِ سِنِي الشَّبَعِ.. َيَخْزِنُونَ .. وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ. فَيَكُونُ الطَّعَامُ ذَخِيرَةً.. ( تك 41: 36 )
حلم فرعون مَلك مِصر حُلمين، وإذ اهتم بمعرفة معنيهما التجأ إلى حُكمائه والسحرة ( تك 41: 8 ). كلاَّ يا صديقي إنَّ العالم لا يستطيع أنْ يُعطيك معلومات حقيقية عن طرق الله، أو قصده، فإذا أردت أنْ تتعلَّم أفكار الله عليك برجال الله وكلمته.

وإذ كان يوسف له فكر الرب، استطاع بسهولة أنْ يُفسر الأحلام. سوف يكون أولاً سبع سنين من الخير الكثير ثم يتبعها سبع سنين أُخر من الجوع الذي لا نظير له.

 وكانت نصيحة يوسف في غاية البساطة. في أثناء سنين الوفرة ادَّخر للمستقبل. آه! استعد للمستقبل، هذه هي الفكرة.

استعد للمستقبل يا صديقي. أنا لا أقصد أمور هذه الحياة، فأنت تعلم أنَّ لا أحد يُمكنه أنْ يُؤمِن المستقبل في هذه الحياة. معظم الناس الذين نراهم، مشغولين جدًّا وجادين في رغبتهم في تقدمهم الزمني في هذا العالم.

 آه لو كانوا في مثل هذا الاجتهاد بخصوص حياتهم الأبديَّة. إنَّهم حريصون جدًّا على الأمور الزمنية حتى إنَّهم يتجاهلون الأبدية تمامًا. 
سمعت عن واحد عملاق في ”البيزنس“ وكان ناجحًا بصورة مُذهلة. ذات صباح أتاه صديق قائلاً: ”هل سمعت عن الموت المؤسف الذي أصاب الأستاذ براون؟“ فأجاب: ”براون مات! براون مات!“ وأضاف متهكمًا: ”لماذا لا أملك أنا وقت لكي أموت، أنا بعيد جدًّا عنه، فأنا مشغول جدًّا“.
 ثم انحنى ليربط حذاءه، وسقط على الأرض ميتًا!

عزيزي: يمكن أنْ يكون الدور عليك.
 فهل أنت جاهز؟ هل أنت مستعد؟ هل تغيرت؟ 
هل التفتّ إلى الرب؟ آه يا صديقي، استعد للقاء إلهك. لقد كان يوسف حكيمًا إذ أخبر فرعون أنْ يحتاط من أجل المستقبل. وأنا أريدك أنْ تكون جاهزًا للأبديَّة. أريدك أنْ تستعد لأهم لحظة في كل حياتك.
 عندما سوف تضطر إلى الخروج من هذا العالم. ما هو الموت للمسيحي؟ إنَّه العبور للمجد.
 لكن ما هو الموت للخاطئ؟ يمكنك أنْ تجاوب ”لا أعرف“، فأنا أعرف أشخاصًا قالوا إنَّه لا يمكن معرفة هذا الأمر لكني واثق أنَّك تستطيع أنْ تعرف، لأنَ الله كشف في كلمته عن مستقبل الخطاة «الذين سيُعاقبون بهلاك أبدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته» ( 2تس 1: 9 )؛ لأن نصيبهم «في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني» ( رؤ 21: 8 ).
 يا له من مصير مرعب!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2012)

*داود .. صورة للمسيح (2)






يَا مَفِيبُوشَثُ ... لاَ تَخَفْ. فَإِنِّي لأَعْمَلَنَّ مَعَكَ مَعْرُوفًا مِنْ أَجْلِ يُونَاثَانَ أَبِيكَ ( 2صم 9: 6 ، 7)

تأملنا في الاسبوع الماضي في داود باعتباره صورة رمزية للرب يسوع المسيح، ونواصل اليوم المزيد من التأملات:

5- كانت الكلمة الثانية التي نطق بها داود أكثر جمالاً: «لا تخف» ( 2صم 9: 7 ). 
وهذا التعبير كثيرًا ما يتكرر في كلمة الله. فاستخدمه الله عندما تكلم مع كلٍّ من: أبرام ( تك 15: 1 )، إسحاق ( تك 26: 24 )، يعقوب ( تك 46: 3 )، يشوع ( يش 8: 1 )، وكذلك استخدمه الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه القلقين ( لو 12: 32 )، وعندما تكلم ـ كالمخلِّص المُقام ـ مع يوحنا الذي سقط عند رجليه كميت ( رؤ 1: 17 ). بنفس هذا التعبير طمأن داود مفيبوشث.

 واستكمل داود قائلاً: «فإني لأعملَنَّ معك معروفًا من أجل يوناثان أبيك» ( 2صم 9: 7 ).

6- لم يكتف داود بما قاله من كلمات سابقة، بل استطرد قائلاً: «وأرُّد لكَ كل حقول شاول أبيك» ( 2صم 9: 7 ). فلم يكتفِ داود بمنح الحياة لمفيبوشث، والذي كان في حكم الموت، بل أعطاه أيضًا ميراثه المفقود. ومرة أخرى نرى داود رمزًا لمَن «فيهِ أيضًا نلنا نصيبًا (ميراثًا)» ( أف 1: 11 ). فهذه الصورة التي نراها هنا، لا يمكن أن تكون رُسمت بيد فنان بشري.

7- بالإضافة لكل ما سبق، وهَب داود مفيبوشث وضعًا مُكرَّمًا عندما قال: «أنت تأكل خبزًا على مائدتي دائمًا ... كواحدٍ من بني الملك» ( 2صم 9: 7 ، 11).

 عندما اكتشف الابن الضال أنه ”محتاج“، وأنه على وشك أن ”يهلِك جُوعًا“ عاد إلى بيت أبيه حيث وجد ”العِجْل المُسَمَّن“ ( لو 15: 14 ، 17، 23).
 وهذا يُرينا كَرَم الله وصلاحه عندما يُغدق على الخطاة المُفلسين بغنى نعمته الفائق ( أف 2: 7 ).

 فالله في صلاحه عندما يُعطي، يُعطي أفضل ما عنده، وليس أقل من إعطائنا أفضل ما عنده يُمكنه أن يشبع قلبًا تعوَّد أن يُعطي «كل عطية صالحة، وكل موهبة 
تامة» ( يع 1: 17 ). 
فلم يأكل مفيبوشث على مائدة داود باعتباره ضيفًا أو غريبًا، بل باعتباره أحد أفراد العائلة المَلَكية. وهذا هو أيضًا مقامنا «أُنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله!» ( 1يو 3: 1 ). 
فما ربحه مفيبوشث كان أكثر مما خسره. وما ربحناه نحن في المسيح أكثر بكثير مما خسرناه في آدم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

*بعتذر عن عدم اضافة التاملات الفترة السابقة
نكمل بنعمة المسيح

صلوا من اجل الخدمة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

*موت المسيح





وُضِعَ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ ... لِكَيْ يَذُوقَ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمَوْتَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ ( عب 2: 9 )

لقد صُولِحنا مع الله بموت ابنه ( رو 5: 10 )، فتجسُّده، أي أخذه طبيعة إنسانية لم يكن ليصالحنا مع الله، كما لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُزيح عنا خطايانا. لم يكن السبيل إلى ذلك إلا بموته.

ولقد كان لازمًا أن ابن الله يصير إنسانًا ليموت. ولكن صيرورته إنسانًا شيء، وموته على الصليب شيء آخر. كان لا بد أن يصير إنسانًا، وكان لا بد أن يعيش ويعمل على هذه الأرض لمدة 33 سنة.

 كان يتعين عليه أن يعتمد في الأردن، وأن يُجرَّب في البرية. وفي أي نقطة بين المذود والصليب، كان بمقدوره، لو أراد، أن يعود إلى الآب، حيث مناخ القداسة والمحبة الفائقة. ولكن الذي حتَّم موته هو حُبُّه السرمدي اللا نهائي. لم يكن للموت سلطان عليه، ولكنه لما أراد أن لا يعود إلى المجد وحده، كان لزامًا عليه أن يموت « إن لم تَقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتَمُت فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمرٍ كثير» ( يو 12: 24 ).

 ولما أراد أن يصطحبنا معه إلى المجد، كان ضروريًا أن يموت «لأنه لاقَ بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل، وهو آتٍ بأبناءٍ كثيرين إلى المجد، أن يُكمَّل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» ( عب 2: 10 ). ولكي يفتح لنا طرِيقًا حدِيثًا حيًّا إلى محضر الله، كان لا بد أن يموت «فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع، طريقًا كرَّسه لنا حديثًا حيًا، بالحجاب، أي جسده» ( عب 10: 19 ، 20).

إن موت المسيح هو أساس كل البركات التي حصلنا عليها:

هل كنا أمواتًا نحتاج إلى حياة؟ لقد بذل جسده من أجل حياة العالم «أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. إن أكلَ أحدٌ من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم» ( يو 6: 51 ).

هل كنا مُذنبين نحتاج إلى عفو وغفران؟ «بدون سفك دم لا تحصُل مغفرة!» ( عب 9: 22 ).

هل كنا أعداء نحتاج إلى مصالحة؟ لقد كان «صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنهِ» ( رو 5: 10 )، وهكذا صار لنا سلام مع الله.

وبالاختصار، إن موت المسيح هو الذي منحنا كل الهبات والبركات، وبدون موته لم يكن لنا شيء على الإطلاق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

*عُشٌّ في شعرك






وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ. ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً،.. ( يع 1: 14 ، 15)

هناك عبارة مشهورة تقول: ”إنك لا تستطيع أن تمنع الطيور من أن تطير فوق رأسك، لكنك بكل تأكيد تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تبني عُشها في شعرك“. 
وهذا يوضح ما يجب على كل واحد منا أن يفعله ليتغلب على ميول الجسد ورغباته. 
فسواء كانت التجربة هي أن تفكر أفكارًا رديئة، أو تذهب إلى حيث لا يجب أن تذهب، أو أن تعمل ما لا يجب عمله، فإن القاعدة التي تنطلق منها كل شهوة شريرة هي العقل غير الخاضع لإرادة الله.
 وبينما نحن نسلك في هذا العالم، فإن التجارب ستأتينا في صمت وبسرعة ودون توقع منا، كما تأتي الطيور أحيانًا في أسرابٍ كاملة.

وفي الكتاب المقدس فإن الطيور عادةً تُستخدم لتمثل الشر. وبينما نحن لا نستطيع أن نمنع التجارب الشريرة والشهوات المختلفة من أن تعبر أذهاننا، إلا أننا نستطيع أن نأخذ خطوات حاسمة لنبعدهم عنا، بمجرد أن يحاولوا أن يتخذوا لهم مسكنًا في عقولنا.
 وقطعًا ليس لدينا عُذر لنسمح للأفكار الخاطئة أن تمكث في رؤوسنا فترة تكفي لتجعلها تحبل وتلد نوايا خاطئة وتصرفات شريرة.

وبينما نجد في هذا القول المأثور الطريقة التي بها نتعامل مع الأفكار الشريرة، فإن الأعداد الموجودة أعلاه من رسالة يعقوب تخبرنا عن الخطية ونتائجها، إذا سمحنا لها أن تعشش في عقولنا. وبولس أيضًا يؤكد على عواقب الخطية إذ يقول إن أجرة الخطية هي موت ( رو 6: 23 ).

فكيف إذًا نبعد الخطية عنا؟ إننا نفعل ذلك عندما نستأسر كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح ( 2كو 10: 5 )، ونترك له المجال ليحكم على كل فكر هل هو صحيح أم خاطئ. إن حضور الرب في قلوبنا لا بد وأن يُعطينا تمييزًا، وهل تستطيع الخطية أن تستقر في عقولنا أو نستخدمها إذا كان لنا فكر أو ذهن المسيح؟ ( 1كو 2: 16 ).

عزيزي: تُرى هل تركت أية طيور تبني أعشاشها فوق رأسك؟ هل استسلمت للتجربة؟ 
هل وصلت الخطية إلى أفكارك وشرعت في التأثير على تصرفاتك؟ 
لو كان الأمر كذلك فتذكَّر 1يوحنا1: 9 «إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل، حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم». اعترف بذلك فورًا، وتذكَّر أننا نبدو أغبياء وبلا فائدة لله عندما تكون أعشاش الطيور هذه فوق رؤوسنا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

*دورات البكرة






بِالقَضِيبِ يُخْبَطُ الشُّونِيزُ . وَالكَمُّونِ بِالْعَصَا ... فَيَسُوقُ بَكَرَةَ عَجَلَتِهِ ( إش 28: 27 ، 18)
(1) الكمون:

إن تلك الحبة الدقيقة صورة لمَن يحملون في نفوسهم طابع الرقة والإحساس المُرهف. 
فتلك النوعية تتأثر سريعًا وبقوة بمعاملات الله الرقيقة والتي تُشبه رقة العصا مع حبات الكمون.

(2) الشونيز:

هو نوع من النبات يُطلق على بذاره ـ حبة البَرَكة ـ فبالقضيب يُخبط الشونيز، والرب يستخدم قضيب الأرض الناشفة حيث الجدوبة والوحشة ـ مزمور65: 10. ففي برية يهوذا بعيدًا عن قصور الملوك ورفاهيتها تتعلم النفس كيف تجد الخصب والري رغم الجدوبة والقيظ! وكيف تتلذذ بالشَحم والدسم رغم الجوع والفاقه! وكيف يترنم القلب في سكون الليل الرهيب!

(3) القمح:

على القمح دارت البكرة. ويا له من دوران! فقد دارت البكرة قديمًا على يعقوب وكادت أن تزهق روحه حتى صرخ قائلاً: «صار كل هذا عليَّ؟»

عزيزي .. قد تكون تحت وطأة ضغوطًا نفسية، أو ألَمَّت بك أزمة صحية، أو تعرضت لخسائر مادية، أو عدم الاستقرار في عملك زمنيًا أو في بيتك عائليًا، أو ظلمًا اجتماعيًا ... 
يا رب: ما لهذه البكرة تأبى التوقف عن الدوران؟

لأن حكمة الله من دوران البكرة أن يختفي كل ما هو من الإنسان، ويلمع كبريق الذهب كل ما هو مودَع من الله في أعماق النفس.

عندما سؤلت أخت تقية عن ظروفها الصعبة ورَّد فعلها، قالت:

”إن كل ضيقة تحدث لي تسبب لي عَجبًا. لأنني أنتظر وأرى كيف يحلها الرب وكيف يُخرجني منها. إنني أقف جانبًا كالمتفرجة، وأرى دائمًا محبة الله وعنايته التي لم تَخب في يومٍ واحد. وكل مرة أراه يحلها بطريقة مختلفة عن سابقتها، وقد تعلَّمت الآن بخبرتي أنه بطريقة أو بأخرى لا بد ان يجعل الله كل الظروف تمر بسلام“.

* ليس بالضرورة أن أفهم الأمر بتفاصيله، ولكن عليَّ أن أسير خطوة خطوة في جو الشركة واثقًا في حكمة الله المطلقة، وحتمًا ستكون البركة من نصيبي.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

*الطريق والحقّ والحياة






أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي ( يو 14: 6 )

كان مُزارعًا عائدًا إلى منزله في المساء، في يوم عاصف، وفي طريق مُغطّى بالثلوج الكثيفة. وكانت السماء مليئة بالغيوم والسُحب القاتمة. 
 وفجأة اكتشف أنه ضلَّ الطريق، فساورته المخاوف. ولكن بعد فترة، رأى في الثلوج آثار حديثة لعربة أخرى يجرّها حصانين؛ فعاد إليه الأمل والرجاء في أن يجد الطريق، وأسرع بعربته حتى أدرك العربة التي أمامه.  فتحوّل إليه قائد العربة الأمامية وناداه قائلاً: إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟  فأجابه المزارع وقال: لقد ضللت الطريق! 
أريد فقط أن أتبعك وأرى الطريق. 
 فقال الأمامي: ولكنني أنا أيضًا ضللت وأبحث عن الطريق! وصُدم هذان الرجلان عندما أدركا موقفهما. 
 ولولا أن جاءت رياح شديدة، أزالت السحب والغيوم، وجعلتهما يريان نجم القطب الجنوبي، لهلكا.  وبفضل النجم السماوي فقط، استطاعا أن يجدا طريقهما ويعودا كلٌّ إلى منزله.

عزيزي: ألا نُشبه أحيانًا كثيرة المُزارع في هذه القصة؟ أ لسنا كثيرًا ما نبحث عن الطريق خلف الآخرين؟ أ لسنا نجري وراء الناس في طرقهم بحثًا عن الطريق، لنكتشف في النهاية أنهم هم أيضًا بشر مثلنا ضلوا الطريق! «كلُّنا كغنمٍ ضللنا، مِلنَا كل واحدٍ إلى طريقه» ( إش 53: 6 ). لنتوقف ونسأل أنفسنا: إلى أين تقودنا الطريق التى نسلكها؟
 إننا إذا قَبلنا الرب يسوع المسيح مُخلّصًا شخصيًا، وتبعناه ( 1بط 2: 21 )، فإنه سيقودنا حتمًا إلى حياة في أمان، وأبدية سعيدة مباركة. لقد قال، وما أصدق قوله: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» ( يو 14: 6 ).

  فإذا شعرت بأنك تائه وضائع ضللت الطريق، فإني أرجوك ألا تتبع عقيدة أو إنسانًا، مهما عَلا شأنه، بل تعال إلى المسيح لتعرف الطريق، وتنال الحياة الأبدية.

إن الرب يسوع المسيح هو «الطريق»؛ الطريق الوحيد إلى الآب «ليس أحدٌ يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي» ( يو 14: 6 ). وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ «الحق»؛ ويا له من ضمان لنا في هذا العالم، حيث إبليس، المُخادع الأكبر، ينسج حبائل الغش ليصيد بها الغافل. فالرب، الذي هو الحق، هو كفايتنا لنفحص به فلسفات البشر واقتراحات العدو، التي تجد قبولاً ورواجًا بين الناس. وهو ـ له كل المجد ـ «الحياة»؛ «الحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا» ( 1يو 1: 2 )، والتي هي هِبة الله لكل مَن يؤمن بابنه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2012)

*الخصي الحبشي





وَأَمَّا فَصْلُ الْكِتَابِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَقْرَأُهُ فَكَانَ هَذَا: مِثْلَ شَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَمِثْلَ خَرُوفٍ صَامِتٍ أَمَامَ الَّذِي يَجُزُّهُ.. ( أع 8: 32 )
بعد قضاء الطوفان الذي وقع على العالم القديم «كان بنو نوح الذين خرجوا من الفُلك سامًا وحامًا ويافث ... ومن هؤلاء تشعَّبت كل الأرض» ( تك 9: 18 ، 19).

 ومن هنا نرى أن إنجيل نعمة الله كُرز به لكل العالم مُمثلاً في هؤلاء الثلاثة؛ فالخصي الحبشي من نسل حام (أع 8)، والرسول بولس من نسل سام (أع 9)، وقائد المئة التي من الكتيبة التي تُدعى الإيطالية من نسل يافث (أع10). فيا لعظمة نعمة الله!

ويبدو أن هذا الخصي الحبشي وزير كنداكة ملكة الحبشة كان أُمميًا متهوِّدًا. ونرى فيه الاختيار، ثم الكرازة له بإنجيل نعمة الله مصداقًا للقول: «فكيف يدعون بمَن لم يؤمنوا به؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمَن لم يسمعوا به؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز؟» ( رو 10: 14 ). وهنا تتجلَّى نعمة الله في الاختيار. فيُطلب من فيلبس أن يترك كرازته الناجحة في السامرة، لكي يذهب نحو الجنوب على الطريق المنحدرة من أُورشليم إلى غزة التي هي بريَّة.

 وهنا نجد الخادم الأمين ينقاد بروح الله وليس بالعمل الناجح. فربما تعلَّل أن العمل في السامرة ناجح، وكيف يتركه ويذهب إلى البرية، لكن فيلبس يمثل لنا الخادم الأمين الذي يطيع صوت الرب، فنقرأ أن فيلبس «قام وذهب».

وعندما تقابل مع الخصي وجده يقرأ الكتاب.
فالكرازة الناجحة تكون من الكتاب المقدس، وليس من القصص والحكايات. 
وكان السِفْر الذي يقرأ فيه الخصي هو سفر إشعياء أصحاح 53 الذي يتكلَّم عن صليب المسيح الذي هو قلب الإنجيل؛ الإنجيل الذي هو «قوة الله للخلاص» ( رو 1: 16 )، لأنه بدون الإيمان بصليب المسيح ليس هناك خلاص.

وهكذا نعمة الله العجيبة أعدَّت كل شيء لخلاص هذا الخصي. فأعدَّت له الكارز، وأعدَّت الفصل الذي يكرز منه الكارز. وهنا رافق الروح القدس كرازة فيلبس، وفتح الرب قلب الخصي وقَبِلَ المسيح؛ والدليل على ذلك أنه طلب من فيلبس أن يُعمِّده «فأمر أن تقف المركَبة فنزلا كِلاهما إلى الماء فيلبس والخصي فعمَّده. ولمَّا صعِدا من الماء، خطف روح الرب فيلبس، فلم يُبصره الخصي أيضًا، وذهب في طريقه فَرحًا» ( أع 8: 38 ، 39).

 لقد ذهب الخصي إلى أورشليم ومن أورشليم نقرأ أنه رجع إلى الحبشة، لكن لا نقرأ أنه رجع فرحًا. لكن بعد أن آمن بالرب يسوع «ذهب في طريقهِ فَرحًا».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2012)

*هدية (ناردين) مريم






لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَ المَرْأَةَ؟ فإَنـَّهَا قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا ( مت 26: 10 )
أولاً: محبة مريم وهديتها: إن المحبة للمسيح دائمًا تجد النور الإلهي الذي يهدي طريقها ويوجهها إلى ما هو مناسب تمامًا في اللحظة المناسبة. والمحبة تتبع هذا النور غير عابئة بتشويش البشر. وهكذا شقت محبة مريم للمسيح طريقها وسط كل كراهية اليهود. وها هي قد وصلت بهديتها الغالية إلى رأس السيد نفسه.

ثانيًا: قيمة الهدية والسجود: 1- عملاً حسنًا. ذُكرت حادثة مريم (مر14) بين مكائد رؤساء الكهنة وخيانة يهوذا. وهكذا فالوحي يوضح لنا أن لفتة الأمانة والحب كانت أحسن تعويض بين أحداث المكر والخيانة. فما أروعه إنعاش لنفس مجروحة جدًا! وليس هذا فقط، ولكن ما أحسنه عملاً رأى فيه تبارك اسمه نموذجًا ضئيلاً جدًا لِما سيفعله هو على الصليب! كسرت مريم القارورة وامتلأ البيت من رائحة الناردين، وهكذا إذ كُسر قلبه امتلأ الكون كله بل بيت الآب وعرشه من رائحة المحبة الإلهية .. ما أكرمه!! حقًا ما أحسن ما استطاعت مريم أن تعمله آخذة بقلب الرب أعلى بكثير من شبح الخطية الرهيب إلى كمالات عمله وروائح السرور المتصاعدة لأبيه، والأمجاد الإلهية التي ستفوح بعد قليل. مباركة هي في عملها!!

عزيزي .. وأنت وأنا .. ماذا يا تُرى عملنا من أجله؟؟

2- دهنت بالطيب جسدي. ما أروع تمييز مريم وهي تسكب الطيب على رأس الرب فينزل على جسده الكريم. واعتبر تبارك اسمه هذا تدهينًا لجسده. فهو لم يُدهَن بالطيب بعد هذا. وها هي مريم قد سبقت وفعلت. حقًا إن المحبة المضحية يصاحبها ذكاءً روحيًا.

3- عملت ما عندها: قيَّم يهوذا ناردين مريم بثلاثمائة دينار، وأما السيد العظيم فقيَّمه بأنها عملت ما عندها.

لا يمكن للمحبة أن تتجلى إلا عندما يُكسر كل غالِ.

ثالثًا: مكافأة الهدية. ما أحلاها مكافأة مريم، وقلب الرب يتجاوب مع سجود مريم بإعلانات إلهية فورية؛ فنراه يعلن عن موته (تكفينه) وأن جسده الكريم لن يطيّب مرة أخرى. كما أعلن مكافأتها بتخليد اسمها مع الكرازة بالإنجيل.

أحبائي: هذه هي هدية محبة مريم للسيد؛ سجودها وناردينها. وإعلانات الروح القدس هي أعظم هدية يقدمها الروح للنفس الساجدة بحب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

*هذا فعلَهُ العَسكَر





يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ ( مز 22: 18 )
مزمور22 يتكلم في نصفه الأول عن آلام المسيح التي قاساها من يد الله لأجل الإنسان. 
والرب ينطق وهو على الصليب بأول عبارة يُفتتح بها المزمور «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟» مُعبِّرًا بذلك عن إحساساته ومشاعره. لكن بالنسبة للنبوة الواردة في يوحنا 24:19 عن اقتسام ثياب المسيح والاقتراع على لباسه نجد الوحي يسبقها بعبارة «ليتم الكتاب القائل». فالمسيح لم ينطق بكلمات هذه النبوة، لكن الروح القدس، في صاحب المزمور، سبق فأخبر بالآلام التي للمسيح وهو على الصليب. إذًا هنا شهادة الروح القدس عن انطباق النصف الأول من هذا المزمور على المسيح المتألم. أما النصف الثاني فيحدثنا عن النتائج العجيبة للصليب. نتائج مصوغة في شكل تسبيح وسجود، والتي إلى الآن لم تُستعلن في ملئها وكمالها. ولكنها لا بد أن تتم في حينها.

في يوحنا 24:19 نجد كل استخفاف واستهتار من جانب العسكر، بصليب المسيح. أَوَ ليس هذا الاستهتار ينتشر في العالم في يومنا الحاضر؟ كانوا عند الصليب تستحوذ عليهم شهوة المكسب المادي، كما كانت فيهم روح المقامرة. هذه الأمور كانت تشغل قلوبهم، وإلى جوارهم رب الحياة يضع حياته لأجل الناس. وكم في المسيحية اليوم من شبان وشيوخ تستحوذ عليهم هذه الروح العالمية عينها، فتعمي أعينهم عن أن يروا، وتَصُم آذانهم عن أن تسمع المسيح متكلمًا بالخلاص، وصانعًا للسلام، ومقدمًا للجميع حياة أبدية بلا ثمن!

«هذا فعله العسكر» .. ويا له من تتميم للنبوات! إن العسكر لم تكن عندهم أية فكرة عن أن ما كانوا يعملونه يومئذٍ هو عين ما أُوحيَ به في النبوات من أجيال عديدة سبقت. وإنها لحقيقة خطيرة أن نتأمل في أن جميع نبوات العهد القديم والجديد على السواء، والتي لم تتم حتى الآن، سوف تتحقق في حينها المناسب. والإنسان لا يستطيع أن يغيِّر هذه الحقيقة على الإطلاق، ولو أنه يستطيـع ـ بدون قصد ـ أن يدفع الحوادث. وهذا اليقين من جهة تتميم مواعيد الكتاب يقترن عند المؤمن المفدي بالبركة. وهذا اليقين عينه بالنسبة لغير المؤمن يقترن بالدينونة، وكل تتميم لأية نبوة من نبوات الكتاب سيكون لمجد الله والمسيح. ليتنا جميعًا ننتظر بفرح وصحو إتمام كل نبوة الكتاب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

*يتأنَّى علينا






لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ ... لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ ( 2بط 3: 9 )

هل أريد أن أعرف ما هي الخطية؟
 ليس لي إلا أن أنظر إلى الصليب.
 هل أريد أن أعرف ما هو البر؟ 
وما هي البغضة بلا سبب؟ والمحبة بلا حد؟ والخطية ودينونتها؟ الخلاص والسلام؟ الغضب الإلهي ضد الشر؟ 
الرضاء الإلهي الكامل ومسرته فيما مجّد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً وإلى الأبد؟ ليس لي إلا أن أتطلع إلى هناك ـ إلى الصليب.

ثم هل أريد أن أعرف الضعف والموت مع التسليم الاختياري، وليس مجرد تسليم الضعف والعجز؟
 وهل أريد أن أرى القوة الإلهية التي واجهت الشر وأبطَلته؟ هناك أيضًا أرى العالم ثائرًا بقوة الشيطان للتخلُّص نهائيًا من إله المحبة، ثم أرى الله، بواسطة هذا العمل ذاته، مُخلِّصًا الإنسان وعاملاً الصلح والسلام بدم ابنه، كما هو مكتوب: «لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين ـ خوفًا من الموت ـ كانوا جميعًا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» ( عب 2: 14 ، 15).
 ولقد تلاقى في الصليب الخير والشر بكل قوتهما وأشكالهما لكي تنتصر المحبة إذ تقاسي من الشر مرة ليكون للخير قوته الكاملة إلى الأبد.

وهل تسأل، أيها القارئ العزيز، لماذا إذًا نحن لا نزال في عالم كهذا؟ 
ها أنا أجيبك: إن الكتاب يُخبرنا أن الله في نعمته لا زال يقود النفوس إلى الاستفادة من هذه الفرصة والانتفاع بها.
 إن العالم الذي نعيش فيه عالم بؤس وحزن وظلم.
 فإذا كان الله يتداخل لتغييره، فلا بـد له أن يأتي بالدينونة وينهي زمان الرحمة. وهذا ما لا يريد أن يفعله طالما هناك من له أُذن للسمع. وهو لذلك يسمح بالشر أن يستمر إلى حين. ونحن، ولو أنه قد يتحتم علينا أن نتألم أثناء وجودنا في العالم، يجب علينا من هذه الناحية أن نفرح لأن الله لا زال سامحًا ببقاء هذا العالم، لأنها لا زالت فرصة رحمة مُقدمة للآخرين. 
إن النهاية ستكون فرحًا أبديًا في عالم أفضل بما لا يُقاس. فالمسيح قد مضى ليُعد مكانًا لنا، وسيأتي مرة ثانية ليأخذنا إليه حتى حيث يكون هو نكون نحن أيضًا. 
هكذا يكتب بطرس: «لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قومٌ التباطؤ، لكنه يتأنى علينا، وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أُناس، بل أن يُقبل الجميع إلى التوبة» ( 2بط 3: 9 ).:flowers:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

*نداء الحكمة






اَلْحِكْمَةُ بَنَتْ بَيْتَهَا. نَحَتَتْ أَعْمِدَتَهَا السَّبْعَةَ. ذَبَحَتْ ذَبْحَهَا..أَيْضًا رَتَّبَتْ مَائِدَتَهَا. أَرْسَلَتْ جَوَارِيَهَا تُنَادِي.. ( أم 9: 1 - 3)

الأعداد الستة الأولى من هذا الأصحاح تصوِّر لنا صورة رائعة عن طريقة انتشار إنجيل نعمة الله بواسطة المؤمنين الذين جالوا يبشرون بالكلمة ( أع 8: 4 ).
 ففي سفر الأعمال نرى ”الحكمة تبني بيتها“؛ قديسو الله يجتمعون معًا، ولهم قلبٌ واحدٌ ونفسٌ واحدةٌ، في وحدة غالية جذبت الآخرين ليتمتعوا بها ( أع 4: 32 - 35).

«الحكمة ... نحتَتت أَعمدتها السبعة» ... والأعمدة السبعة التي نحتتها الحكمة تُرى واضحة في رسالة يعقوب3: 17 «وأما الحكمة التي من فوق فهي أولاً طاهرة، ثم مُسالمة، مترفقة، مُذعنة، مملوَّة رحمةً وأثمارًا صالحة، عديمة الريب والرياء».

أما لماذا يستخدم الوحي كلمة «نَحَتَتْ»؟ 
فذلك لأن هذه الصفات ليست فينا بالطبيعة، بل تحتاج، من جانب المؤمن، إلى اجتهاد وتدريب جاد، وعمل جاد دؤوب لتظهر في حياة المؤمن.

أما عن كونها «أعمدة» فذلك يُشير إلى جاذبيتها للناظرين.

«الحكمة ... ذبحت ذبحَها» .. هذا يعني أنها مهتمة بتقديم حاجة النفوس. 
فما هو هذا الطعام؟
 هذا يذكِّرنا بذبيحة ربنا يسوع المسيح.
 وهكذا فإن الكنيسة لديها أخبار مُفرحة وعجيبة عن الغفران والفداء الأبدي بواسطة هذا الذبيح المبارك.

«الحكمة .. مزجَت خمرها».. والخمر الممزوجة يشير إلى قيمة وغلاوة دم المسيح الثمين والذي يضمن فرحًا طاهرًا للمؤمن، وإن كان قد كلَّف المسيح آلامًا لا يُنطَّق بها.

«الحكمة ... أيضًا رتَّبت مائدتها» .. والمائدة المُرتبة تحدثنا عن الإعداد التام والكافي لشبع كل نفس جائعة تؤمن بالمسيح كخبز الحياة. ويا لها من وليمة عظيمة ومُدهشة رتبتها الحكمة للمدعوين الكثيرين.
 فمن بين أطباق المائدة نستطيع أن نتذوق:
 الغفران، والفداء، والتقديس، والحياة الأبدية، وأكثر من ذلك كثيرًا.

«الحكمة ... أرسلت جواريها» .. وها هي الحكمة تُرسل رسلاً بأخبار الإنجيل السارة لكل مَن يقبلها.

 يا ليتنا نكون ”جواري الحكمة“، فنذهب لندعو الجهال (البسطاء)؛ أولئك الذين لم يتمتعوا بالحكمة، ليأتوا ويقبلوا مجانًا بركة الله العظمى.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

*حواء وامرأة لوط






اهْرُبْ لِحَيَاتِكَ. لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى وَرَائِكَ، وَلاَ تَقِفْ فِي كُلِّ الدَّائِرَةِ. اهْرُبْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِئَلا تَهْلِكَ ( تك 19: 17 )

عندما أخرج الملاكان لوطًا وامرأته، كان كلامهما مُوجَّهًا إلى لوط. ولماذا؟ لأنه هو رب الأسرة وهو المسؤول عما يجرى فيها. وفي هذا درس لكل أب أوكَله الرب على مسؤولية من جهة زوجته وأولاده، حيث سيُعطي حسابًا عن ذلك. 

هل كان قدوة صالحة أمامهم؟ هل استحضر الله إلى البيت؟ هل علَّمهم مخافة الرب؟ 
هل حذَّرهم من نتائج الخطية؟
هذه الأوامر تبدأ بـعبارة «اهرب لحياتك» وتُختم بأن يهرب إلى الجبل، وبين الأمرين بالهرَب يأتي الأمر: 
«لا تنظر إلى ورائك، ولا تقف في كل الدائرة».
 وإذا نظر إلى ورائه فهناك الهلاك، وإذا وقف في أي جزء من دائرة الأردن فهو مُعرَّض أيضًا للهلاك، وهذا ما حدث مع امرأة لوط لا مع لوط نفسه. ومن المؤكد أنه حذَّر زوجته وابنتيه من النظر إلى الوراء، شاعرًا بخطورة الموقف. ولكن بالرغم من ذلك «نظرت امرأته من ورائه فصارت عمود ملح» (ع26). لقد تباطأت خطواتُها قليلاً عنه حتى لا يراها، ثم خَطَفَت نظرة سريعة للوراء نحو سدوم، وفي الحال تحوَّلت إلى عمود ملح. ولم تكن هي أول امرأة تنظر من وراء رجلها، لأن حواء كانت هي الأسبق في فعل هذا الأمر. وفي الحالتين، وإن توارَت المرأة عن رجلها وفعلت ما تريد، فهل يمكن أن تتوارى عن نظر الله؟

ونستطيع أن نقول عن هذه المرأة التي لا نعرف اسمها، إنها كادت أن تنجو لكنها هلكت، بينما نستطيع أن نقول على اللِّص الذي كان مُعلقًا بجوار الرب إنه كاد أن يهلك لكنه خلُص. ففي لحظاته الأخيرة، وهو محكوم عليه بالموت، تطلَّع إلى المُخلِّص بنظرة إيمان وحصل على الخلاص. بينما امرأة لوط، وهي خارج دائرة الهلاك، وعلى وشك الإفلات منه تمامًا، بنظرة عدم إيمان للوراء، فاجأها هلاكٌ بغتةً، بالرغم من أن سُبُل النجاة جميعها كانت مكفولة لها.

إن علة الهلاك تتمثَّل في عدم الإيمان وعدم تصديق أقوال الله. لقد شكَّت في جدِّيَّة القضاء الذي سمعت أنه سيحل بسدوم. وكانت تشعر أن الدنيا من حولها سلامٌ وأمان.
 لم تقتنع بالتحذير والرسالة أن الرب قد أرسل الملاكين ليُهلكا هذا المكان، مثلما حدث مع حواء قديمًا عندما قالت لها الحيَّة: «لن تموتا!» ( تك 3: 4 )، وفي الحالتين «مَن لا يُصدِّق الله، فقد جعله كاذبًا» ( 1يو 5: 10 ). 
وما أخطر عدم الإيمان!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2012)

*أَدخَلَني إِلى حِجَالِهِ






أَدْخَلَنِي الْمَلِكُ إِلَى حِجَالِهِ. نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ بِكَ. نَذْكُرُ حُبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ. بِالْحَقِّ يُحِبُّونَكَ ( نش 1: 4 )

قيل إن الحجال هو موضع يُزيَّن بالثياب والأسرّة والستور للعروس، أو ستر العروس في جوف البيت، أي غرفة خاصة للتزيين . نلاحظ أن العريس هو الذي أدخل العروس الي هذا الموضع لانها تقول «أَدخَلَني». 

وهو أدخلها لأنه أحبها، ولكي يقوم بكسائها بأفضل الثياب، وتزيينها بأفضل الزينات حسب ما يتفق مع مقام العريس، وليس بحسب حالة العروس. إننا في حزقيال16: 1-14 نجد حالة العروس قبل دخولها غرفة التزيين: فهي مطروحة بكراهة نفسها، ومَدوسة بدمها، وعريانة، ولكن مرّ عليها عريسها وكان زمانها زمن الحب، فبسط ذيله عليها، وستر عورتها، ودخل معها في عهد، وحمَّمها وغسَّلها من دمها، ومسحها بالزيت، وألبسها المُطرز، وحلاَّها بالذهب.

تخيَّل معي حالتها قبل وبعد دخولها الحجال، أي غرفة التزيين الخاصة بالملك. لقد كانت محبة العريس لعروسه الأرضية مرتبطة بالزمن ( حز 16: 8 رؤ 1: 5 )، لكننا نراها لم تبتهج وتنبهر بالهِبات، بل بالحري بمانح الهبات، فنسمعها تقول: «نبتهج ونفرح بكَ. نذكر حبك أكثر من الخمر. بالحق يحبُّونك». لكننا نحن العروس السماوية الكنيسة، وإن كنا ترابيين، وفي آدم الأول أمواتًا كالرمم، لكننا نتغنى الآن: «الذي أحبنا، وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمهِ، وجعلنا ملوكًا وكهنة لله أبيه، له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين» ( 2تي 1: 9 ، 6؛ أف5: 25).
 ومحبة العريس لنا ليس لها ارتباط بالزمن نهائيًا (2تي1: 9؛ رو8: 29؛ أف1: 4).

والوحي يصف العروس السماوية في رؤيا21: 2:

(1)«مقدسة» لأنها امتلكت طبيعة الله القدوس ( 2بط 1: 4 ).
(2) «جديدة» لأن كل شيء يبقي جديدًا إلي الأبد ( 2كو 5: 17 ).
(* *3) «من السماء» .. «ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم» ( يو 17: 16 ).
(4) «من عند الله» ... «كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لي، وقد حفظوا كلامك» ( يو 17: 6 ).
(5) «مُهيأة» والذي هيأها الله نفسه. 
(6) «كعروسٍ» وسوف تظل عَرُوس إلي الأبد.
(7) «مُزيَّنة لرَجُلها» أي شخص المسيح ـ تبارك اسمه. لكن أ لعل كل هذا يُبهرنا؟ أم نقول كما قالت العروس: «نبتهج ونفرح بك. نذكُرُ حبَّك أكثر من الخمر. بالحق يحبونك»؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

*أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ*






*لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى «أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ». مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ ... إِلَهِي، إِلَهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ ( مز 22: 1 )

التعبير«أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ» لم يَرد في كل الكتاب المقدس إلا في عنوان مزمور22، ولو أن اليهود فيما بعد استخدموه للتعبير عن الصباح الباكر.
 والأرجح أن داود هو الذي أنشأ هذا التعبير الشعري الجميل.

ويُقال في تفسير ذلك إن منطقة يهوذا التي تقع فيها قرية بيت لحم، حيث تربى داود، هي منطقة مُحاطة بالجبال، وكان داود يرعى أغنام أبيه في مروج تلك الجبال، وهو ـ كأي راعي غنم ـ بينما يحرس أغنامه في الليل، كان يتطلع بشوق إلى بزوغ الفجر، فيأمن على خرافه من الخطر، ويأنس هو من وحشة الليل.
 وإن كان منظر غروب الشمس مَهيبًا، إلا أن شروقها أكثر بهجةً. ولأن داود كان شاعريًا مُرهف الحس، فكان يتخيَّل الأشعة الأولى للشمس عند شروقها من خلف جبال يهوذا الشرقية كأنها قرون الأيِّل، وبذلك صار شائعًا أن يُطلق على أشعة الشمس الأولى في الصباح الباكر «أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ».
 فها بعد الليل البَهيم، تنفذ أشعة الشمس ناشرة ضياءها، مُبددة ظلمة الكون بهذا المشهد الخلاب الذي يُشبه على نحو كبير قرون الأيِّل.

يمكننا أيضًا أن نفهم معنى هذا التعبير «أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ» بطريقة أخرى. فكأن الشمس ماتت في الليل فاتشحت الطبيعة بالسواد، وأتى الظلام، ولكن في الفجر ها هي قد قامت من جديد فملأت الأرجاء بنورها الوضاح.

وهذان هما الأمران المشغول بهما مزمور22؛ أعني بهما موت الرب وقيامته. ولو كان المسيح مات ولم يَقُم، ما كان أسوأ تلك القصة! ما كنا ندعوها إذ ذاك قصة الحب السرمدي، بل مأساة كل الدهور. 
ولكن شكرًا للرب إذ إن الحب تمجد وقهر الموت. من أجل ذلك كان مناسبًا للغاية أن يُعنوِن داود هذا المزمور الذي يصور لنا آلام الرب وهو يتجرَّع غصص الموت، بهذه الكلمات: «أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ».

هذا المزمور بناء على ما سبق، ليس موَّالاً حزينًا لليل بلا إشراق. ولا هو مرثاة لمأساة بلا رجاء، بل هو أُغنية صبح أتى في أعقاب ليل «عند المساء يبيت البكاء، وفي الصباح ترنُّم» ( مز 30:  5).
 نعم إنها أنشودة فجر القيامة بلحنه المُبهج «أُخبر باسمك إخوتي. في وسط الجماعة أُسبِّحك». 
لذلك فإنها «لإمام المُغنين (المسيح) على أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ (القيامة)». فالمسيح نفسه هو «أَيِّلَة الصُّبْحِ».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

*الوكِيل الأمِين الحكِيم







فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟ ( لو 12: 42 )

يجب أن يتصف كل خادم للرب بعدة صفات:

(1) وكيل: الوكيل هو شخص له سَيِّد وكّله وائتمنه على وكالة لينوب عن سَيِّده في الاهتمام بهذه الوكالة. هكذا كل خادم هو وكيل من الرب لخدمة إخوته المؤمنين، ويومًا ما سيُعطي حساب وكالته ( لو 16: 2 ). أما عن دائرة هذه الوكالة فهي كل شيء: الوقت، الصحة، المال، الوزنات الطبيعية، المواهب الروحية .. إلخ.

(2) أمين: الأمانة هي أول صفة مطلوبة في الوكيل «ثم يُسأل في الوكلاء لكي يوجد الإنسان أمينًا» ( 1كو 4: 2 ). سيُسأل الوكيل ليس فقط عن ماذا عمل؟ بل ولماذا عمل؟ وكيف عمل؟ ودوافع كل عمل يُؤدى هنا على الأرض، سوف يُكشف أمام السَيِّد في يومٍ قريبٍ قادم. ونعترف أن الأمانة في هذه الأيام عُملة صعبة ونادرة «أكثر الناس ينادون كل واحدٍ بصلاحه، أما الرجل الأمين فمَن يجده؟» ( أم 20: 6 )، لكن ليتنا نراعي الأمانة في كل شيء.

(3) حكيم: والمقصود ليس الحكمة الانسانية، بل «الحكمة التي من فوق» ( يع 3: 15 )، وهذه الحكمة تظهر في تقديم طعام مناسب، وبقدر مناسب، في وقت مناسب، لمن وكّله السَيِّد عليهم «ليعطيهم العلوفة في حينها؟»

(4) يُقيمه سَيِّده: هو لا يُقيم نفسه، وغير مُقام من الناس، ولكنه مُقام من سَيِّده. لقد برهن الرسول بولس على رسوليته للكورنثيين مؤكدًا لهم أنه: «رسول ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله» ( 1كو 1: 1 ؛ 2كو1: 1)، وقال للغلاطيين إنه: «رسولٌ لا من الناس ولا بإنسان، بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب» ( غل 1: 1 )، ويذكر ذلك أيضًا لتيموثاوس في آخر رسائله «بولس، رسول يسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله» ( 2تي 1: 1 ).

(5) يُقِيمه .. على خَدَمهِ: واضح أنه مُقام من سيِّده على خَدَمهِ وليس فوق خَدَمِهِ. فالأمر متعلّق بالخدمة وليس بالسيادة والسلطان. قال الرسول بطرس: «أطلب إلى الشيوخ الذين بينكم (وليس عليكم)، أنا الشيخ رفيقهم (وليس عليهم) ... ارعوا رعية الله التي بينكم نظارًا ... لا كمَن يسود على الأنصبة، بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية» ( 1بط 5: 1 -3). فالشيوخ هم بين الرعية، والرعية بين الشيوخ، ولا توجد رياسات ولا سيادات، ولا تسلُّط على قطيع الرب.

 ليتنا نتعلَّم هذا ونُمارسه عمليًا في الوكالة التي وكّلنا الرب سَيِّدنا عليها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

*مَجْدي ورافعُ رأسي







هوذا واحد من أولاد الله في شدة وكَرب، تغمره سلسلة من الأزمات الخانقة. فابنه المحبوب ”أَبْشَالوم“ يقوم عليه ويفتن عليه المملكة، ويغتصب منه العرش ( 2صم 15: 12 ). و”أَخِيتُوفَل“ مُشيره وموضع ثقته ينضم إلى الفتنة، ويطلب قتله ( 2صم 15: 12 ، 13). وهكذا خرج داود و«كان يصعد باكيًا، ورأسهُ مُغطى، ويمشي حافيًا» ( 2صم 15: 30 ). ولكن مهما يكن ظلام الأيام، ومهما يكن شر الأعداء الثائرين، ومهما تكن ضخامة الحيَل الشيطانية، فالله نفسه «تُرْسٌ» للمؤمن ( مز 3: 3 ).
 والكلمة «تُرْسٌ» هنا تَرِد في الأصل بمعنى: ”تُرْسٌ محيطٌ“؛ أي حِمى يحيط بالمؤمن من كل جانب.
 حِمى تام ودفاع كامل. هكذا قال الله قديمًا لأبرام: «لا تخف يا أبرام. أنا ترسٌ لكَ» ( تك 15: 1 ). ويتغنى موسى في نشيده الوداعي: «مَن مثلكَ يا شعبًا منصورًا بالرب؟ تُرس عونِك وسيفِ عظمتكَ فيتذلل لك أعداؤك، وأنت تطأ مرتفعاتهم» ( تث 33: 29 ).

والرب ليس ترسًا فقط، بل هو أيضًا «مَجْدٌ»؛ «مجدي ورافع رأسي»، إذ من الرب استمد داود كرامته المَلَكية، وهو يعلم أن الله لا بد وأن يرُّد له كرامته وعزته. فإن المؤمن الواثق بالرب يستطيع أن يخاطبه قائلاً: «أنت يا ربُّ ... مجدي»، تمامًا كما كان المجد يضيء قديمًا للشعب في ذات السحابة التي كانت تظللهم. 
ومن ثم يقدر أن يزيد على هذا قوله: «ورافع رأسي». فليست الكبرياء هي التي تمنح القديس رأسًا مرتفعًا، رمز العزة والكرامة، ولا حتى مجرد الشجاعة الطبيعية، بل إدراكه الحقيقي لله «أهيه» الكائن إلى الأبد. الاسم الذي حمله موسى قديمًا إلى قومه قائلاً: 
«أهيه أرسلني إليكم»، وما في ذلك الاسم من مدلول القدرة على الخلاص. 
ومن هنا استطاع داود أن يصرخ إلى الرب، واثقًا أنه يُجيبه من «جبل قُدسهِ» كناية عن ”صهيون“ مقر التابوت، باعتبارها المركز الذي فيه يمارس الرب سيادته الأرضية ( مز 2: 6 ).

بيد أن هذا ليس معناه أنه قد نجا من الضيق، فقد كان داود هاربًا من ”أَبْشَالوم“، طريد البرية، يتعقبه أعداؤه، لكنه يحدثنا في هذا المزمور كيف استطاع أن يستودع أمره لله. وإنه أمر عظيم أن نفعل ذلك في تجاربنا، فلا نعتز بقوة نتصوَّرها في نفوسنا فنستند عليها، أو إمكانيات نعتمد عليها، بل نستودع الكل بين يدي إلهنا القادر على الخلاص من كل الضيقات.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2012)

*عرش الدينونة






ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ عَرْشًا عَظِيمًا أَبْيَضَ، وَالْجَالِسَ عَلَيْهِ، الَّذِي مِنْ وَجْهِهِ هَرَبَتِ الأَرْضُ وَالسَّمَاءُ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ! ( رؤ 20: 11 )
ما أرهب العرش المُشار إليه في هذه الأعداد! إنه عرش دينونة رهيبة، حيث لا نعمة ولا رحمة.
 لهذا العرش مطالب، ولكن يا للأسف فإنه لا يوجد في ذلك الوقت مَن يوفيها. يقول «وانفتحت أسفارٌ ... ودِينَ الأمواتُ مما هو مكتوبٌ في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم» (ع12). 

تلك الأسفار مدوَّن فيها تاريخ كل واحد من الخطاة الذين رفضوا نعمة الله، عندما كانوا أحياء على الأرض. وسوف لا تكون مُغالطة أمام ذلك العرش، كما أن كل شخص سيُدان بحسب أعماله.

ويتصوَّر البعض أن الدينونة ستكون بسبب رفض الإنجيل فقط، ولكن الواضح هنا أن كل واحد سيُدان «بحسب أعماله». لا شك أن رفض الإنجيل أينما كُرز به يضع السامعين الرافضين تحت الدينونة، ولكن هذه الدينونة ستكون بحسب أعمال كل واحد. ويقول الرسول بولس:
 «فأميتوا أعضاءكم التي على الأرض. الزنا، النجاسة، الهوى، الشهوة الردية، الطمع الذي هو عبادة الأوثان، الأمور التي من أجلها يأتي غضب الله على أبناء المعصية» ( كو 3: 5 ، 6).
 وفي هذه الكلمات، كما في غيرها مما ذُكر في مواضع أخرى، نرى أن غضب الله يأتي على أبناء المعصية لأجل خطاياهم. يا له من حق خطير، أن كل واحد يموت في خطاياه غير تائب، ولا يؤمن إيمانًا حقيقيًا بالرب يسوع المسيح، لا بد وأن يُدان على جميع أعماله، ما ظهر منها وما استتر.
 وسيقف جميع الخطاة بضمائر مستيقظة وذاكرة حاضرة، وسيظهرون في نور ذلك العرش الذي لا يختفي منه شيء، ولا يمكن أن يهرب من أمامه أحد.

وما أرهب الوقوف أمام عرش الدينونة!
 كم من الأصوات ستُسمع هناك من الملايين المحتشدة قائلة: «ويلٌ لي! إني هلكت».
 ولكن يا للأسف فإنه لا يوجد هناك مذبح، ولا واحد من السرافيم طائرًا بجمرة، ولا نعمة ولا رحمة (إش6). يوجد بحيرة النار، التي هي المقر الأبدي لرافضي المُخلِّص، المقر الأبدي لمَن عاشوا في الخطية بدون تقدير لقداسة الله ولدينونته العادلة.
 إن كل مَن يقف أمام ذلك العرش العظيم الأبيض ستكون عاقبته نارًا لا تُطفأ ودودًا لا يموت.

أيها القارئ العزيز، إن كنت لم تسلِّم قلبك للمسيح للآن، ليتك تهرب من الغضب الآتي بقبولك، من كل قلبك، خلاص الله الكامل بعمل ابنه المحبوب على الصليب.
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

*.كيف اميز صوت الله ؟*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  .*
* ... .*
*  .*
*  .*
*  صوت الله هو الصوت اللى (تسبقه) صلاة و (تعقبه) راحة*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

*ثـق ان جـمـيـع احـتـيـاجـاتـك سـتـأتـيـك دون ان تـطـلـب ....*

*  ولـتـكـن صـلاتـك لا طـلـبـا بـل حـبـا ...*

*  وان لـم يـكـن فـيـك هـذا الـحـب صـلـي لـكـي يـعطـيـك الـرب ايـاه ...*
* ... ... *
*  قـل لـه بـأسـتـمـرار اعـطـنـي يـارب ان احـبـــــك*

*  بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنودة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

*أَحْشَاء المسيح







«فَإِنَّ الله شَاهِدٌ لِي»: 
أي أن الله يعلم صِدق أشواق الرسول بولس العميقة والكثيرة، والتي لا ينقلها الحبر والورق، بل الله الذي يعلم دوافع القلوب.

«كيف أشتاق إلى جميعكم»:
 تتكرر كثيرًا كلمة «جميعكم» في الأصحاح الأول من رسالة فيلبي: «الطلْبة لأجل جميعكم» ( في 1: 4 )، «أفتكر هذا من جهة جميعكم ... أنتم الذين جميعكم شُركائي في النعمة» ( في 1: 7 )، «أشتاق إلى جميعكم» ( في 1: 8 )، «فإذ أنا واثقٌ بهذا أعلمُ أني أمكُث وأبقى مع جميعكم» ( في 1: 25 ). وهكذا نرى تقدير الرسول لجميع القديسين على السواء؛ الصغار والكبار، الخدام والمخدومين، الأغنياء والفقراء.

«في أحشاء يسوع المسيح»:
 إنها نوع من المشاعر، ترتقي وتسمو عن العواطف البشرية فعواطف الناس منقوصة وهزيلة، سرعان ما تتقلب، تارة تجود وتارة تمنع. وبسبب الخطية الساكنة فينا كثيرًا ما تكون باردة ومتبلدة، فهي مشاعر محدودة وجامدة بالقياس لأحشاء المسيح.

أحشاء المسيح هي تلك المشاعر العميقة التي تترفق بالضالين وترجو رجوعهم بشوق وحنين. هي فيض من العواطف الحانية تجاه المتألمين ومنكسري القلوب. وتتجه لغير المستحقين وتعطي أهمية للمنبوذين والمحتقرين. أحشاء المسيح تملأ القلب بحب نقي، بلا رياء، تجاه كل القديسين بصرف النظر عن أعراقهم أو خلفياتهم، لا تفرِّق بين جنس ولون، لا تفرِّق بين غني وفقير، مشهور أو مغمور. وإن كانت تتدفق بشكل قوي نحو المساكين، وتعطي أولوية للمنحنين والمتضعين.

ومن له أحشاء المسيح، تكون محبته غير مشروطة كسيده، رقيق المشاعر، يفرح مع الفرحين ويبكي مع الباكين، لا يطيق النميمة أو كلام المذمة، بل يحلو له جدًا أن يفتكر في كل ما صيته حسن، إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح.

وبولس، كيهودي الأصل، كان من أولئك اليهود الذين بينهم وبين الأمم عداوة قديمة وبغضة شديدة. ولم يكن يتصوَّر أبدًا أو يخطر على باله لحظة - وهو في زمان الجهل - أنه سيأتي يومًا يتعلق بحب شديد بمثل هؤلاء المكدونيين الأمم، المُحتقرين من جنس اليهود. 
نعم، ما كان ممكنًا أن تكون له هذه المشاعر الصادقة والحانية، وهذه الأشواق القلبية العميقة، إلا في 
أحشاء يسوع المسيح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

*كلمة الله والسعادة







لا توجد سعادة وراحة فكر في ما هو غير مضمون، وخاصة إذا كانت المسائل غير المضمونة تتعلق بنا.

 والطريقة الوحيدة التي بها نحصل على السلام في وسط الأمور غير المتيقنة، هي أن نعرف شخصًا يهمه أمرنا، على أن يكون هذا الشخص له سيطرة كاملة على هذه العناصر غير المضمونة، وأن نكون واثقين أن هذا الشخص سيستخدم قوته لصالحنا، حتى يمكننا أن نترك بثقة كل شيء بين يديه. 

ونحن نعرف الآن أنه توجد أمور كثيرة لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يجد لها حلاً: 
مِن أين أتى الإنسان؟ ولماذا وُجد على الأرض؟ وهل الموت قفزة إلى عالم مجهول؟ هل الموت ينهي كل شيء، أم أن هناك شيئًا ما بعد الموت؟ ما هو معنى الحياة؟ هل نحن مجرد لعبة في يد القَدَر نُسيَّر رغمًا عن أنفسنا، ولا نستطيع أن نعرف مصيرنا؟ 
هل هذه الخليقة وُجدت بمحض الصُدفة؟ أم أن هناك خالقًا لا يُحَد عِلمه، يهتم بنفسه بصالحنا، ويدبر تدبيرًا لفائدتنا؟ هذه الأسئلة وكثير غيرها تحير عقول الكثيرين وتملأهم بالشكوك والقلق. مِن أين نحصل على جواب مضمون؟ 
إن تحولت إلى الفلاسفة والحكماء والعلماء ودارسي الطبيعة، فأية إجابة تحصل عليها؟ إنك لا تجد إلا مجموعة من النظريات المتناقضة التي تجعل الإنسان أكثر حيرة وقلقًا.

إذًا أين يتحول المرء ليجد إعلانًا مضمونًا عن الحق؟ 
لن تجد سوى جوابًا واحدًا وهو الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله المُنزَّهة عن الخطأ. إنه الكتاب الوحيد الذي له قوة مُجددة عجيبة في قارئيه. الرجال المتوحشون، السكارى المُدمنون، تحولوا بالآلاف إلى آباء وأزواج متعقلين محبوبين. النساء الساقطات تحولن إلى نساء تقيات، الذين كانوا ينفثون شرورًا وجرائم أصبحوا ودعاء كالحملان، اللصوص أصبحوا مُحسنين مُحبين للخير، المُخادعون والمُتعسفون خلصوا وأصبحوا أُمناء يوثَق بهم. والملايين من البائسين والتعساء أصبحوا يغنون فرحين عن طريق الرسالة التي تحتويها صفحات الكتاب المقدس. لم يسجل المختصون في العالم تقريرًا عن أي كتاب في تأثيره للخير مثل الكتاب المقدس. في هذا الكتاب فقط تجد الحق مُعلنًا. فيه فقط تجد أمورًا يقينية. إنه الكتاب الوحيد الذي يبين سر السعادة الحقيقية، السر الذي يمنح السلام في الحياة ويمنح السلام في ساعات الموت. ولن تجد إنسانًا يهمل كلمة الله، وينال سلامًا حقيقيًا، وسعادة حقيقية.
*​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (10 مارس 2012)

علم لسانى يارب ليك يغنى ويقول كلام جديد غير اللى فات جميل هو كلام الرب تلذذ بالرب يسوع وهو يعطى سئل قلبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> علم لسانى يارب ليك يغنى ويقول كلام جديد غير اللى فات جميل هو كلام الرب *تلذذ بالرب يسوع وهو يعطى سئل قلبك*


آميــــــــــــــــن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2012)

الرب يباركك..وجبات روحيه رائعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الرب يباركك..وجبات روحيه رائعه


ويباركك اختى الطيبة
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

*المُهَان النفس







إننا في تعجب نتساءل: 
ما هذه المحبة التي جعلت المسيح يُهان من صَنعة يديه؟!
 لكننا في الوقت نفسه ندرك شيئًا من معنى قول المسيح عن ساعة الصليب «الآن دينونة هذا العالم» ( يو 12:  31). ليس لحظة توقيع الحكم على العالم، فهذه لم تتم بعد، بل إن العالم في الصليب فُضحت سِماته الحقيقية، وتعرَّى من الورقة الأنيقة التي تخفي عيوبه.
 ففي صليب المسيح اتضح كم العالم واقع بالتمام في قبضة الشيطان الذي جنَّده بالكامل ليصلب ابن الله. لقد ظهر فساد ساسته، وخبث ديانته، واتضح كم العامة والخاصة من البشر هم سواء بسواء!

بل اتضح أيضًا بشاعة قلبي وقلبك. 
فهل رأيت صورتي وصورتك هناك أيها القارئ العزيز؟! 
يسأل المرنم قائلاً: هل رأيت نفسك فيمن صلبوه؛ نفسك بين الذين قد عذبوه؟!

إنها قصة مأساوية حقًا! وإن كنا نندهش من شر الإنسان، فإننا نندهش أكثر من محبة الفادي المنان. تُرى من أي شيء نتعجب أكثر؛ قساوة الإنسان من نحو المسيح، أم محبة الفادي الجريح؟!

يقول المسيح: «كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي» مَن يصدِّق هذا؛ الأغنياء والفقراء، علية القوم والأدنياء، اليهود والأمم، الواقفون والعابرون، كل مَن يرى مسيح الله يستهـزئ به!

«يفغرون الشفاه ويُنغضون الرأس» أي يظهرون حركات استنكار وتهكُّم «قائلين: اتكل على الرب فليُنجهِ، ليُنقذه لأنه سُرَّ به». يا لقساوتكم أيها الرومان! يا لبغيكم أيها اليهود! أما كفاكم قتله مصلوبًا، حتى تضيفون إلى جريمتكم الكبرى جريمة أخرى هي الاستهزاء به؟! بل ويا للعجب، فحتى اللّصان اللذان صُلبا معه كانا يُعيرانه!

في أول المزامير المسياوية؛ وهو المزمور الثاني نقرأ شيئًا مختلفًا تمامًا إذ يقول: «الساكن في السماوات يضحك. الرب يستهزئ بهم». فلا بد أن يأتي اليوم الذي فيه يستهزئ الرب بالأشرار الذين رفضوا ابنه. لكننا هنا نرى الأشرار وهم يستهزئون بابن الله!

والعبارات التي استخدمها أولئك المستهزئون هي نفس العبارات التي سجلها البشير متى ( مت 27: 43 ). 
كأن الأشرار كانوا يتممون ما ورد في مزمور22.
 لقد كانوا يرددون عبارات السخرية القاسية وهم لا يدرون أنهم فعلوا كل ما سبقت فعيَّنت يد الله ومشورته أن يكون ( أع 4:  28؛ 2: 23).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

*أولويات في إنجيل متى






حَيْثُ تَكُونُ كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ فَهُنَاكَ سُلْطَانٌ ...حَافِظُ الْوَصِيَّةِ لاَ يَشْعُرُ بِأَمْرٍ شَاقٍّ وَقَلْبُ الْحَكِيمِ يَعْرِفُ الْوَقْتَ وَالْحُكْمَ ( جا 8: 4 ، 5)
إنجيل متى هو إنجيل الملك، وفيه يبدأ الرب حديثه كالملك، ويُعلن مبادئ الملكوت في الأصحاحات5، 6، 7.

وفي إنجيل متى هناك أربع أولويات ارتبطت بكلمة ”أولاً“:

(1) ”اذهب أولاً“ ( مت 5: 24 ): حيث يعالج الرب الخصام وعدم الغفران (راجع متى5: 21-24). والأولوية هنا على تقديم القربان إن تذكَّرت أن لأخيك شيئًا عليك (أي أخطأت إليه في شيء) «فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك، وحينئذٍ تعال وقدِّم قربانك». وطبعًا هنا الجو يهودي، أما الجو المسيحي فنراه في أصحاح18؛ فإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب أنت إليه لتربحه ( مت 18: 15 ). وفي هذا الأصحاح يأتي حديث مفصَّل عن الغفران ( مت 18: 21 -35).

(2) ”اطلب أولاً“ ( مت 6: 33 ) حيث يعالج الرب الاهتمام بأمور الزمان (راجع متى6: 25-34)، ويوصي بعدم الاهتمام لحياتنا بما نأكل ونشرب، ولا أجسادنا بما نلبس. ويوبخنا بطيور السماء وزنابق الحقل، ويُعلن الأولوية «لكن اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم» ( مت 6: 33 ).

(3) ”أخرج أولاً“ ( مت 7: 5 ) حيث يعالج الرب مَن يأخذ موقع الديَّان (راجع متى7: 1-5)، حيث يوصي «لا تدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا». وهذا الذي يدين يُدقق النظر، ويطلب أن يُخرج القذى (القشة الصغيرة) من عين أخيه، بينما عينه هو فيها خشبة (العارضة الخشبية التي تحمل سقف المنزل). ويُقدّم الرب الأولوية «يا مُرائي، أَخرِج أولاً الخشبة من عينك، وحينئذٍ تُبصِر جيدًا أن تُخرج القذى من عين أخيك!» ( مت 7: 5 ).

(4) ”نَقِّ أَولاً“ ( مت 23: 26 ) حيث نجد علاج الرب للداخل الفاسد (راجع مت23: 23-33)، فيستعرض رياء الكتَبة والفريسيين الذين يُعشِّرون «النعنع والشبث والكمون»، ويتركون الأهم «الحق والرحمة والإيمان»، و«يُصفُّون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجَمَل!»، و”يُنقون خارج الكأس والصحفة“، بينما من داخل مملوآن بالدنس والفساد؛ «اختطافًا ودعارة».
 فيوجه الرب الأولوية «نقِّ أولاً داخل الكأس والصحفة لكي يكون خارجهما أيضًا نقيًا» ( مت 23: 26 ).
 فالرب يطلب الاهتمام بالجوهر قبل المظهر، الداخل قبل الخارج، فغير ذلك هو الرياء والعمى الروحي.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2012)

كنا مفتقدين لتاملاتك الجميله
تسلم ايدك يا ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> كنا مفتقدين لتاملاتك الجميله
> تسلم ايدك يا ابو تربو


ميرسى تاسونى
ربنا يخليكى
سلام ونعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

*مغفورة ومنسية







يقول الإنسان: ”أستطيع أن أغفر، ولكني لا أستطيع أن أنسى“، فسطح المحبة البشرية قد يعلو أحيانًا إلى ارتفاع يغطي اللوحة المنقوش عليها سجل الإساءات، ولكن عندما ينخفض هذا السطح تظهر اللوحة باقية كما هي.

 ولكن ليس الأمر هكذا مع محبة الله. ففيضان هذه المحبة، ليس فقط يُغطي هذه اللوحة، بل يمحو ما عليها من كتابة إلى الأبد، فلا يبقى لها أقل تأثير على الإطلاق «لن أذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد»

ما أثمن هذه الكلمات: الله لا يغفر فقط، بل هو أيضًا لا يذكر! هنا الراحة الحقيقية للضمير المُتعَب: «دم يسوع المسيح ابنهِ يطهرنا من كل خطية» ( 1يو 1: 7 ). إن عيني القداسة غير المحدودة لا يمكنها أن تَريا أقل إثم على الضمير الذي تطهَّر مرة بدم المسيح الثمين. كل خطايا وآثام المؤمن قد طُرحت في بحر النسيان الأبدي. لقد وعد الله الصادق أنه لن يذكرها في ما بعد. يستطيع القول إنه «لم يُبصر إثمًا في يعقوب» ( عد 23: 21 ).

إن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن ينسى؛ لا يستطيع أن يمنع الذاكرة من أن تجد على سطحها يومًا ما سجَّل الماضي، ولكن الله يستطيع ذلك.
 إن عمل المسيح الفدائي قد محا إلى الأبد كل إثم المؤمن، لذلك لا يمكن أن يقف ضده مرة أخرى على الإطلاق.

أين خطاياك أيها المؤمن؟ إنها ليست عليك لأن الله قد وضعها على الرب يسوع. وليست على الرب يسوع لأنه بعد أن حملها كلها هو الآن في المجد. فأين خطاياك إذًا؟ لقد انتهى أمرها وزالت إلى الأبد. فاسترِح على عمل المسيح. آمن وافرح «طوبى للذي غُفر إثمه وسُترت خطيته» ( مز 32: 1 ).

وأنت أيها القارئ:
 هل قادك روح الله وكلمته لترى إثمك في نور محضره الإلهي؟ هل وصلت إلى معرفة نفسك هالكًا بالتمام؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك فتستطيع الآن أن تنال ما تقدمه هذه الكلمات المباركة من راحة لضميرك 
” لن أذكر خطاياك وتعدياتك في ما بعد“.
 لقد دفع الرب دينك ـ دفعه على الصليب ـ دفعه بدمه. آمن بهذا مُصدقًا الله فتنال نفسك السلام الكامل.
 إن كان الله يؤكد لك أنه لن يذكر خطاياك وتعدياتك في ما بعد، فنصيبك يقينًا السلام الإلهي الأبدي، السلام المؤسس على دم المسيح، وكلمة الله الثابتة إلى الأبد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

*بيدٍ أم بلا يد؟

*





*إلى عبيدٍ أذلاَّء، إلى مَن تتقرَّح عيونُهم بالبكاء، إلى مَن تُلهِبُ السياطُ ظهورَهم حتى الدماء، وغابت وعودُ آبائهم وقاربت الاختفاء، ظهرت ولا زالت تلوحُ اليدُ القويةُ داحِرةَ العدو، مُستَبدلة البلاء، بمشاهدَ إعجازيةٍ، فإنها يَدُ السماء.

 أَ ليست هى يمينُ الربِ، جلاَّبةَ الترنُمِ في بلقعِ البلاء؟
 أ لم يُكتَب: «صوتُ ترنُّم وخلاص في خيام الصديقين». وما هو موضوع ترنيمتهم هنا يا تُرى؟ 
«يمين الرب صانعة ببأس. يمين الرب مرتفعة. يمين الرب صانعة ببأس» ( مز 118: 15 ، 16).
في الآية أعلاه نقرأ عن ”اليد القوية“، وهى بعينها ”اليد الشديدة“، فنقرأ: «بيدٍ شديدة وذراع ممدودة، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته» ( مز 12: 136 ). وهى التي نتغنى عنها كما المرنِم: «فهناك أيضًا تهديني يَدُكَ وتُمسكني يمينُكَ» ( مز 10: 139 ).*

*والعجيب يا قارئي أن هذه اليد القوية الشديدة وأيضًا الهادية، تُديرُ الكون بحذاقةٍ غير محدودةٍ، ولكنها تعرِفُ أيضًا كيف تتعامل مع أفرادِنا، فتلوح حتى في تهاويل جزيرةِ بطمس، مبَدِدةً مخاوفَ المُبتلي فيهتف: «وضعَ يده اليُمنى عليَّ قائلاً لي: لا تخف» ( رؤ 1: 17 ).*

*ولكنها عندما تديرُ الكون، إنها تعمل من وراءِ الستارِ وذلك لأن العالم لا يعرفها، فالعاقلُ قد يُدلي بحكمتِهِ، والشرير يثورُ بغضبِهِ، والأحمق بجنونِهِ، والبحرُ بفيضانِهِ، والصِلُّ بسُمِهِ، والشمسُ تلمَعُ أو ترتدي فجأةً ثوب كسوفِها، وتظل اليد القوية، تديرُ الأمورَ بسلطانٍ عَلَوي، لله الذي لا يُغلَبُ على أمرِهِ.*

*وعندما تعمَلُ على هذا النحو، قد يرى الإنسان الطبيعي، مبرِرًا لِما يحدُث، ويُفَسِّرَهُ على سبيل السطحيةِ بتحليلاتٍ مختلفةٍ، ولكن إن أخفقت في شرح الحقيقة فيكون وقوع هذه الأحداث في عينيهِ وكأنها ”بلا يد“.
 أَ لسنا نقرأ في الوحي: «قُطِعَ حجر بغير يدين» ( دا 2: 34 ). وأيضًا نقرأ عن ملك جافي الوجه، سيُهلِكُ كثيرين وفي النهاية «وبلا يدٍ ينكسر» ( دا 8: 25 ). ثم نذكر: «ويُنزع الأعزاء لا بيدٍ» ( أي 34: 20 ). وأخيرًا نرجِعُ للسؤال: أ هو بيدٍ أم بلا يد؟ والإجابة أنه بلا يدٍ إنسانية، ولكن باليد الإلهية.*

*صديقي هل تبحث عمن سيُجري الأمور؟ هل تحاول أن تُفسِّرَ كُلَ الظواهر طبقًا لليد الإنسانية كَبُرَ أو قلَّ شأنُها؟

 التفت إلى اليد الرفيعة، فبالنسبة لنا هي تُجري كُلَ أمورِنا، وللعالم تَحدُث كما وكأنها بلا يد.*
​


----------



## happy angel (17 مارس 2012)

*وجبات روحيه جميلة جدااا ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

*كونُوا قدِّيسين







لا شك أن حياة القداسة هي أحد الأغراض الأساسية من دعوة الله لنا، وبدون هذه الحياة لن يتسنى للمؤمن أن يكون في شركة مع الله. وقد يعترض أحدهم قائلاً:
إن هذا المطلَب مُحال تنفيذه ونحن نعيش في عالم سِمَته الأساسية النجاسة، والخطية تحيط بنا بسهولة. ولكن الله أعطانا كل المقومات الروحية التي تؤهلنا لنحيا هذه الحياة، فبالولادة الجديدة حصلنا على طبيعة الله الأدبية ( 2بط 1: 4 )، كما حصلنا أيضًا على روحه القدوس، القادر على حفظنا من السقوط في الخطية ( أف 1: 13 ؛ 1يو 5: 16)، بل والله نفسه يحفظنا من السقوط في الخطية بأنه يفتح لنا منفذًا وبابًا للنجاة حينما نتعرض للخطية ( 1كو 10: 13 ).

وكما عرَّفنا الكتاب بمصادر القوة المذخرة لنا، رسم لنا أيضًا الطريق الذي نسلكه «اسلكوا بالروح فلا تُكمِّلوا شهوة الجسد» ( غل 5: 16 ).

وطبعًا ليس المطلوب منا بهذه الآية، أن نقوم بعملين: الأول السلوك بالروح، والثاني عدم تكميل شهوة الجسد، بل أن نقوم بعمل واحد، وهو السلوك بالروح، لأن الآية لا تقول ”اسلكوا بالروح ولا تكمِّلوا شهوة الجسد“، بل تقول: «اسلُكوا بالروح فلا تُكمِّلوا شهوة الجسد». والعبارة الثانية تدل على أن عدم تكميل هذه الشهوة، هو نتيجة طبيعية للسلوك بالروح، أو بالحري للانقياد الكُلي وراء هديه وإرشاده.

ومن الوسائل التي تساعدنا على السلوك بالروح، حصر الفكر في «كل ما هو حق، كل ما هو جليل، كل ما هو عادلٌ، كل ما هو طاهرٌ، كل ما هو مُسرٌ، كل ما صيته حسنٌ، إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح» ( في 4: 8 ).

 إن هذا الأسلوب في التفكير، هو نوع من ”غسيل المخ“ أو بلغة الكتاب ”تجديد الذهن“ ( رو 12: 3 )، لأنه إذا كان العقل مشغولاً ومُشبَّعًا بأمور سامية، لا يكون هناك مجال لتسرب الخطية إليه، بينما إذا لم يكن مشغولاً أو مُشبَّعًا بهذه الأمور، تشرد الأفكار هنا وهناك، وتأتي إلينا بالأهواء التي تتعبنا وتحرمنا من الشركة الروحية مع إلهنا.

حقاً إن حياة القداسة والطهارة هذه سامية كل السمو، لأنها انعكاس لحياة الله ذاته. ونحن بالطبع لا نستطيع الارتقاء إليها بقوتنا الذاتية، بسبب بقاء الميل إلى الخطية في طبيعتنا العتيقة، بيد أن الله ـ في نعمته الغنية ـ لا يتركنا لقدرتنا الذاتية، وإلا كان مصيرنا الفشل الذريع.

ولذلك عندما نسلِّم حياتنا له تسليمًا كاملاً، يمكن أن يعمل بنا ما لا نستطيع أن نعمله بقوتنا الذاتية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

*المحبة الإلهية







لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ ...نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً ( 1يو 4: 18 ، 19)

ألا ترى معي يا عزيزي أننا فقراء جدًا في إدراك عُمق محبة الله لنا. نعم، كم نحتاج أن ننهل من هذا النبع الذي لا ينضب، بل ونسبَح في هذا اليَّم الذي لا يُعبَر! 

كم نحتاج أن نغوص عميقًا لندرك شيئًا من سموَّها! 
إنها محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة.

إنها إهانة بالغة لقلبه المُحب وصلاحه غير المحدود أن نخاف على أنفسنا ونحن في طريق خدمته، بل إني أتعجب 
من هذا الفكر!
 فكيف أخاف على نفسي وأنا أراها بين يدي هذا المُحب الذي بذل نفسه على الصليب لأجلها، والآن هو حي في السماء لأجلها؟
 إني أرى نفسي الآن بين يدي هذا الجالس على عرش الله وكل شيء مُخضع تحت قدميه، وأتساءل متعجبًا: كيف يمكن أن يخرج شيء ما من تحت قدميه ليؤذي ما بين يديه؟! 
نعم إن «المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج».

وكلما تعمّقت في إدراك محبته لي، سأحبه أكثر. وكلما أرى من جديد كيف قادته محبته لبذل نفسه لأجلي، سأمضي قدمًا في طريق بذل نفسي لأجله، وعندئذٍ لن يكون هناك خوف من الآلام في طريق الخدمة في مواجهة الصعاب والمشقات.

لقد بدأ اختبار بولس من هذه النقطة البديعة «ابن الله، الذي أحبني وأسلَمَ نفسه لأجلي» ( غل 2: 20 )، وكانت النتيجة أن الآلام لم تُخِفْه، بل والموت لم يُعِقْه. يقول لإخوته: «إن الروح القدس يشهد في كل مدينة قائلاً: 
إن وُثُقًا وشدائد تنتظرني. ولكنني لست أحتسب لشيء، ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي، حتى أُتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع، لأشهد ببشارة نعمة الله» ( أع 20: 23 ، 24).

والرب يا عزيزي رحيمٌ جدًا بنا، وصالح جدًا من جهتنا، والخوف من الآلام التي تأتي من يديه لتجهزنا لخدمته، هو نوع من الشك في صلاحه وأمانته. فهو يعرف جبلتنا، ويذكر أننا تراب نحن، لذلك يعرف جيدًا طاقة احتمالنا.

 إنه لا يتركنا نتألم كيفما اتفق، لكن كل شيء عنده بحساب. 
ثم انظر ما أعظم هذا الذي أعطاه لبولس أثناء الآلام. لقد أعطاه ليس نعمة بل نعمته، ونعمته كانت كافية لتجعل بولس يُسرّ بالآلام وكأنها هدايا جميلة لا بلايا ثقيلة ( 2كو 12: 9 ، 10).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2012)

*لا نجهَل أفكاره






لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِينَا الشَّيْطَانُ، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارَهُ ( 2كو 2: 11 )

كان قد صُدم في حياته بخسارة مادية ونفسية جسيمة، فانجرف بكل طاقاته وإمكانياته وأهوائه إلى فعل الشر، شاعرًا بلذة حسية وقتية يجنيها من الإنغماس في الشر وارتكاب الرذيلة، ولكنه أبدًا لم يشعر بفرح حقيقي وسلام عميق، ولو للحظة واحدة.

 بالعكس، كان يشعر بغصةٍ في حلقهِ دائمة المرار، وخوفٍ ينتابه بين الحين والآخر، فيهرب منه مرة أخرى إلى فعل الشر لعله يرتشف منه ما يُسكره عن حقيقة ما هو فيه من ضياع. وكان قوله دائمًا: ”بعيدًا عن الخطية ضياعٌ بلا لذة، أما مع الخطية فضياعٌ تصحبه اللذة“. كان هذا هو مَنطِقه وطريقة تفكيره التي بها يُسكِّن نفسه التعوبة.

دعاه أحد الإخوة المؤمنين لحضور اجتماع كرازي، وبعد محاولات كثيرة وافق.
 بدأ المتكلّم حديثه بالآية التي في صدر مقالنا، ثم قال: شاهدت ذات يوم قطيعًا من الخنازير يتبعون رجلاً دون انحرافٍ أو مقاومةٍ، وهو يقودهم إلى السلخانة ليذبحهم. تعجبتُ جدًا، فالمعروف أن الخنازير من أكثر الحيوانات صعوبة في قيادتهم، فكيف يقودهم هو بهذه السهولة والبساطة؟ اقتربت إلى الرجل وسألته عن السر في خضوع الخنازير له واتباعهم إياه بلا مقاومة.

 أجاب الرجل مبتسمًا: ألا ترى هذه الحقيبة المملوءة بالفول في يدي؟ إن الخنازير تعشق الفول، ولذا فأنا ألقي إليها ببعض حبّات الفول أثناء سيري، وأنا على يقين تام بأنها سوف تتبعني دون مقاومة، فهي لا تعلم إنني إنما أقودها إلى الذبح.

ومن بين جميع الحاضرين، أشار الخادم إليه، قائلاً له: وأنت أيضًا إنما يقودك الشيطان إلى الذبح والهلاك.
 إنه يعرف كيف يستدرجك ويلهيك بما تلتذ به وقتيًا. إن حبّاته الصغيرة تستهويك وتسعدك وقتيًا، وستظل تسير وراءه حتى آخر حبة، عندما تفتح الهاوية أبوابها لتدخل أنت، ثم تغلقها خلفك إلى الأبد.

فجأة، ظهرت الصورة على حقيقتها أمام عيني ذلك الشاب، فانفتحت عيناه وأدرك ما هو فيه من خطرٍ شديد. وفي مكانه صرخَ صرخةً مُرّة من قلبه؛ صرخة لم يسمعها غير الرب، طالبًا منه أن ينقذه من حيلة الشيطان، ومن شِباكهِ، ويستلم قلبه وكيانه ومشاعره، ويخلق منه إنسانًا جديدًا في المسيح. وهكذا انتقل ذلك الشاب من الموتِ إلى الحياة، ومن الظلمة إلى النور، ومن عبودية إبليس إلى حرية النعمة.

وأنت ـ عزيزي القاريء ـ ماذا عنك؟ هل انفتحت عيناك؟
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2012)

*جميله جدا شكرا لك ابو تربو *


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

asmicheal قال:


> *جميله جدا شكرا لك ابو تربو *


ميرسى تاسونى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا يخليكى 
ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

*بطرس .. ظن أنه شديد!






فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا رَبُّ، إِنِّي مُسْتَعِدٌّ أَنْ أَمْضِيَ مَعَكَ حَتَّى إِلَى السِّجْنِ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ! ( لو 22: 33 )
حذَّر الرب بطرس بالقول: «الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة!» ، وأعتقد أن التحذير عينه، بالأولى، هو لنا جميعًا. 
وهي حقيقة مع تسليمنا بها إلا أننا ننساها سريعًا، وحري بنا أن نحفرها في أذهاننا؛ أننا في حرب شعواء مع عدو مفترس يجول ملتمسًا ابتلاعنا، ولولا أن الرب لنا لابتلعنا بالفعل، ولولا شفاعته لأجلنا لفنى إيماننا أجمعين.

ماذا كان رَّد فعل بطرس؟
 لقد انفعل واندفع ـ كعادته، وكثيرون يشاركونه إياها ـ قائلاً: «يا رب، إني مستعد أن أمضي معك حتى إلى السجن وإلى الموت!». 
ولعل قارئي العزيز يشاركني الاعتقاد بصدق دوافع بطرس هنا، وحسبي دليلاً أنه بالفعل مات من أجل الرب كما أنبأه الرب في يوحنا 21، وكما يحكي التاريخ.

 لم تكن المشكلة في رغبته، بل في الإمكانية. لم يكن يدرك أنه لا يستطيع بإمكانياته أن يفعل ذلك، ففعل العكس!!

ومثله الكثيرون منا الآن ـ إن لم نكن جميعًا ـ في رغبة صادقة لإكرام الرب، ربما انفعالاً بخدمة أو موقف ما، أو اندفاعًا وراء حماسة تولَّدت، نسعى بإمكانياتنا لنفعل ذلك. فنحاول ونحاول، ونَعِد الرب ونعاهده، ونجدِّد العهود، ونجاهد، ونبكي، ونسأل، ونجرِّب طرقًا كثيرة، ونضع على أنفسنا أحمالاً لا قِبَل لنا بها. 
ثم تكون الصدمة، أنه بدلاً من أن ننجح في مسعَانـا، نفعل العكس (ارجع إلى رومية7)!!

والدرس الذي يجب أن يصل إلينا هنا، هو ما لخَّصه السيد في قوله البليغ: «لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا» ( يو 15: 5 ). 
نعم، لا نقدر فعل أي شيء بدونه، وأؤكد تعبير ”أي شيء“. في حين أن فيه يستطيع كل منا أن يهتف «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح» ( في 4: 13 )، ودعني أضع هنا للمباينة التعبير ”كل شيء“.

وليتحقق ذلك عمليًا، أحتاج أن أفهم وأوقن أنني «مع المسيح صُلبت» ( غل 2: 20 )! 
وليتنا نعلم أن الله، في الصليب، قد شطب على الإنسان تمامًا! وأنه ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لا يتوقع من الإنسان أي صلاح. والوسيلة الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تنشئ فيَّ أي صلاح هي «فأحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ».
 إن «الله هو العامل فيكم أن تُريدوا»؛ فهو مُنشئ الإرادة والأشواق فينا لأي عمل صالح.
 ولكن لندرك أنه أيضًا العامل فينا لكي «تعملوا من أجل المسرة» ( في 2: 13 )، ووحده مَنْ يمكنه أن يعطينا الإمكانية لذلك.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

*الحديد يطفو!

وَقَعَ الْحَدِيدُ فِي الْمَاءِ.. فَقَالَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ: أَيْنَ سَقَطَ؟ فَأَرَاهُ الْمَوْضِعَ، فَقَطَعَ عُودًا وَأَلْقَاهُ هُنَاكَ، فَطَفَا الْحَدِيدُ ( 2مل 6: 5 ، 6)
ينتقل بنا الروح القدس في قصة أليشع من الملوك والعظماء إلى منظر عادي بسيط يتعلق ببناء مكان لسكن بني الأنبياء. وهذه الحادثة توضح لنا بكل بساطة حياة الوداعة والتواضع التي كان يحياها رجل الله. 
فمن ناحية نراه يعمل لإزالة مِحنة تعرَّض لها ملوك وقواد (2مل3)، ومن ناحية أخرى نراه مهتمًا بقطع الخشب وبناء مسكن لبني الأنبياء.

 هكذا الرسول بولس، من ناحية كان مهتمًا بجميع الكنائس، ومن ناحية أخرى كان يصنع خيامًا؛ اُستُخدم في خلاص كثيرين من الغرق في الماء، كما خرج ليجمع بعض القضبان ليضعها على النار في الجزيرة التي تُدعى مليطة. وفي الواقع لم يكن أليشع وبولس سوى آنيتين لإظهار روح سيدهما وربهما العظيم، الذي وهو الحامل لكل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، يحتضن ولدًا صغيرًا بين ذراعيه، والذي وهو دائمًا في حضن الآب، كان يدخل بيت رجل صياد. وبينما يوجد رجال الله في أبسط الأعمال، نرى قوة الله تعمل لحسابهم؛ فبينما كان الرسول بولس يجمع القضبان ويضعها على النار، خرجت من الحرارة أفعى ونشبت في يده، لكنه نفض هذا الوحش إلى النار، ولم يتضرر بشيء رديء ( أع 28: 1 -5).

«وقع الحديد في الماء ... فقال رجل الله: أين سقط؟ فأراه الموضع، فقطع عودًا وألقاه هناك، فطفا الحديد».
 وعلى خلاف نواميس الطبيعة صارت الفأس تطفو فوق الماء. لقد أُوقفت نواميس الطبيعة لكي يتعزى الرجل الذي استعار هذه الفأس التي سقطت منه في الماء بينما
 كان يقطع خشبًا.
 الله الذي هو خالق النواميس التي تحكم الخليقة، هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يُغيِّر هذه النواميس لكي يُظهر قدرته؛ القدرة التي جعلت بطرس يمشي على الماء، كما جعلت الحديد يطفو فوق الماء.

إن الطريقة التي بها صار الحديد يطفو فوق الماء أظهرت قدرة الله بلا شك، لأنه لا علاقة مُطلقًا بين السبب والنتيجة، بين إلقاء عود من الخشب وبين حديد يطفو. 

ألا نرى في هذا العمل حقيقة روحية عميقة؟
 نعم نحن نرى أن عودًا من الخشب أُلقي في الماء فقهر قوة النهر، والأردن رمز للموت. إذًا نرى من خلال الحادثة:
 أولاً: الصليب وقد قهر الموت، وأيضًا نرى بيت الله يُبنى بهذا الذي خرج من الموت، الذي له كل المجد.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2012)

*الذي عَظَّمهُ الملك






عَظَمَةِ مُرْدَخَايَ الَّذِي عَظَّمَهُ الْمَلِكُ ... ثَانِىَ الْمَلِكِ أَحْشَوِيرُوشَ، وَعَظِيمًا بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ ... ( أس 10: 2 ، 3)

إن «عظمة مردخاي الذي عظَّمه الملك» تذكِّرنا بذاك الذي صار إنسانًا ليتألم عن الخطية، ولكنه الآن كإنسان قد مجَّده الآب «فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة، وكل اسم يُسمَّى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضًا، وأخضع كل شيءٍ تحت قدميه، وإياه جعل رأسًا فوق كل شيء» ( أف 1: 21 ، 22). 
هذه هي عظمة مردخاي الحقيقي، الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي من أجل اتضاعه هنا وطاعته حتى الموت موت الصليب، هو الآن مُمجَّد أعلى من السماوات، وإليه دُفع كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض ( مت 28: 18 )، وقد حصل على هذا المركز كالإنسان المُمجَّد بتنازله إلى أقل مكان وبموته موت الصليب.

«ثاني الملك»... يُمكننا أن نرى في ذلك ما يُشير إلى المسيح كعبد يهوة الكامل عندما تنازل إلى هذا العالم ليصنع مشيئة الآب، والأمين في مشهد انعدمت فيه الأمانة لله، حتى إنه وجد فيه كل سروره.
 وحتى في المستقبل، وهو على العرش، سيكون خادم الآب أيضًا كما كان هنا على الأرض. و1كورنثوس15: 24-28 يصوِّره لنا كمَن سيملك حتى يضع أعداءه تحت قدميه، وحينئذٍ كالقائد المِقدام الذي وكَّل إليه سيده أمر إخماد ثورة في مملكته، وإذ يتمم هذه الخدمة يقدِّم تقاريره للملك بإتمامها. وعلى ذلك نقرأ في 1كورنثوس15: 28 أنه بعد أن يُخضع كل شيء لله، حينئذٍ ربنا يسوع المسيح ـ كإنسان ـ سيخضع لله.
 بعد أن يتم نهائيًا قوله: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» ( يو 17: 4 ).
 هذه هي النهاية؛ نهاية إتمام العمل الذي لأجله صار إنسانًا.

«عظيمًا ... ومقبولاً عند كثرة إخوته» ... يا له من تغيير سيشمل البقية الأمينة عندما يكون الرب لهم كما كان لهم مردخاي هنا!
 ويا له من تغيير سيتم بنفس النظام أيضًا! فإن توبتهم وتجديدهم سيكونان بعد اجتيازهم «ضيقة يعقوب» التي نرى ظلالها في سفر أستير ( زك 12: 10 -14؛ 13: 1؛ إر30: 7).

«طالبًا الخير لشعبه ومتكلمًا بالسلام لكل نسله». وهذا يُعيد إلى ذاكرتنا قصة يوسف، وبالأخص الكلمة المذكورة قي تكوين50: 21 «فالآن لا تخافوا. أنا أعولكم وأولادكم. فعزاهم وطيَّب قلوبهم».
 وكما كان الأمر مع يوسف وإخوته، هكذا سيكون مع المسيح وإخوته حسب الجسد عندما يجتمعون مرة أخرى تحت حُكمه، ويسكنون في ملء السلام والنجاة والبركة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2012)

*كيفية مواجهة الشر






تَكَلَّمْ بِهَذِهِ، وَعِظْ، وَوَبِّخْ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانٍ. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ بِكَ أَحَدٌ ( تي 2: 15 )
هذه العبارة يوجهها بولس إلى ابنه في الإيمان وشريكه في الخدمة تيطس، وفيها ملخَّص خدمة تيطس في جزيرة كريت.

ولا ننسى ما كان عليه جنس الكريتيين الأشرار من صفات ذميمة، وصفها «واحدٌ منهم ـ وهو نبيٌ لهم خاصٌ» ـ عاش قبل المسيح بما لا يقل عن 600 سنة، وهو الفيلسوف ”ابيمانيد“، أنهم: «الكريتيون دائمًا كذَّابون. وحوش ردية. بطون بطَّالة». أي أنهم بحسب وصف واحد من أُدبائهم وفلاسفتهم اشتهروا بالكذب والوحشية والشراهة. وفي أيام الرسول بولس كانت ما زالت هذه الصفات فيهم، لذلك قال: «هذه الشهادة صادقة» أي أن ذلك الفيلسوف قال الصدق عن مواطنيه ( تي 1: 12 ، 13).

لذلك كان لا بد لخدمة تيطس بين هؤلاء القوم أن تتميز بالسلطان. وهناك حالات يكون فيها استعمال السلطان، بحسب الله بيد مَنْ أقامهم لصيانة الترتيب في بيت الله، هو الوسيلة الوحيدة لصد تيار الشر.

غير أن هذا ليس معناه أن ”التوبيخ“ هو دائمًا الوسيلة الوحيدة أو الرئيسية.
 لأن اللطف والنعمة والتشجيع والاحتمال والمحبة ـ جميع هذه الوسائل تكسب القلوب وتبني الآخرين. لكننا نريد أن نقول: إنه في بعض الحالات تكون الشدة لازمة لوقف الشر والحد منه.

إن الرب نفسه تكلَّم بسلطان إلى البحر الهائج، ووبَّخ بسلطان الأرواح الشريرة. ولكن هذه لم تكن الناحية الجوهرية من نشاطه، ولا كانت كذلك الناحية الجوهرية من خدمة تيطس مندوب الرسول في كريت. قال الرب عن نفسه: «تعلَّموا مني، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب» ( مت 11: 29 ). إنه كما «بزجرته ينشِّف البحر»، أيضًا بكلمة تشجيع فيها عطف ومحبة كان «يُغيث المُعيي بكلمة» ( إش 50: 2 ، 4).

أما تيطس فكان السلطان لازمًا له أولاً لأن البيئة التي دُعيَ للخدمة فيها كانت منحطة أدبيًا.
 وثانيًا لأنه كان حديث السن. لذلك كان لازمًا له أن يتصرف بكيفية تجعله لا يتعرَّض لأي احتقار، لأن كرامته من كرامة كلمة الله التي كان ينادي بها. وكل إهانة تلحقه إنما كانت تمس كرامة هذه الكلمة التي أؤتمن عليها. ولذلك يقول له الرسول: «لا يَستَهِن بكَ أحدٌ»، وهكذا قال أيضًا لتيموثاوس ( 1تي 4: 12 )، لأن تيموثاوس كان مثل تيطس حديث السن.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2012)

*رفقة المُعيَّنة






.. أَنَّ الْفَتَاةَ الَّتِي أَقُولُ لَهَا: أَمِيلِي جَرَّتَكِ لأَشْرَبَ فَتَقُولَ: اشْرَبْ وَأَنَا أَسْقِي جِمَالَكَ أَيْضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي عَيَّنْتَهَا لِعَبْدِك ( تك 24: 14 )
لم تكن مُهمة العبد في أور الكلدانيين هي أن يجد فتاة مناسبة لإسحاق؛ فالمُناسِبَات كن كثيرات، ولكن كانت مهمته هي أن يجد العروس المُعيَّنة لإسحاق، ورفقة كانت معروفة ومُعيَّنة سابقًا ( تك 22: 23 ). فليست أية فتاة مؤمنة هي الفتاة المعيَّنة من الله للمؤمن كزوجة ( تك 2: 18 ؛ عا3: 3).

ونحن نتذكَّر أن مراسيم الزواج الأول تمت في جنة عدن لراحة آدم وسعادته. وفي الوقت الذي أخضع الرب كل شيء لإرادة آدم ولسعادته، إلا أنه ظلَّ وحيدًا، وفي حاجة إلى رفيق ليملأ الفراغ، لهذا «قال الرب الإله: ليس جيدًا أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له مُعينًا نظيره» ( تك 2: 18 ). ولاحظ دقة التعبير «مُعينًا نظيره (شريكًا)»، والكلمة ترد في هامش ترجمة داربي «Partenar or Counterpart»، أي ”الجزء المُكمِّل“ أو ”الجزء المُتمِّم“. ويُستخدم هذا التعبير لوصف آلة مكونة من قطعتين؛ كل قطعة هي الجزء المُكمِّل للآخر بحيث لا يمكن أن تعمل الآلة بفاعلية إلا بوجود القطعتين متَّحدتين وملتّصقتين معًا. وبالتأكيد لا يصلح أي جزء من أي آلة ليُكمِّل جزء من آلة أخرى.

عزيزي الشاب .. ربما تسألني: وكيف أعرف المُعيَّنة لي من بين كل المؤمنات اللواتي أعرفهن؟! وإجابتي: في قصة تكوين 24 نرى قيمة وفاعلية الصلاة وبخاصة ”الصلاة في الروح“. فإن إرشاد الروح القدس وقيادته هو مُميز أبناء الله في يوم الروح القدس. فما أن رفع العبد قلبه في صلاة، حتى استجابها الله «وإذ كان لم يفرغ بعد من الكلام، إذا رفقة التي وُلدت لبتوئيل ابن مِلكة امرأة ناحور أخي إبراهيم، خارجة وجرَّتها على كتفها» (ع15، 45)، الأمر الذي جعله يتفرَّس في الفتاة صامتًا (ع21).

أخي المحبوب ... لا تخطو خطوة واحدة، خصوصًا في تلك الأمور التي لا يمكن نقضها أو الرجوع فيها، دون رفع صلاة حارة لكي يكون الاختيار لله، دون أن يكون لك دخل فيه على الإطلاق، ولكي يحفظك من كل الأخطار، ولكي يُعلن لك إرادته.

ولتكف الفتيات المسيحيات عن التفكير في جذب الانتباه نحوهن، ولتسكِّن الفتاة قلبها كفطيم، ولتترك الأمر لله لكي يختار لها الشاب الذي يزيد جمالها، ويحمي ضعفها، ويبادلها محبتها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

*كرامة الخدمة الحقيقية







إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضًا يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ ( يو 12: 26 )

من الأمور المهمة التي ينبغي أن نعرفها جيدًا أنه من الممكن أن يكون هناك ”شغل“ كثير دون أن تكون هناك أية خدمة. والخادم الحقيقي هو الذي يصنع مشيئة سيده ومسرته. فقد يخدم خادم من الصباح إلى المساء في كد وتعب، ولكن ليس كما يريد سيده ولا حسب مسرة قلبه. فهل هذا يُحْسَب خادمًا؟ هل تعبه هذا يُحْسَب خدمة؟

إن المطلوب في الخادم، قبل كل شيء، هو أن يكون في خضوع، فلا يمارس إرادته الذاتية واستحسانه البشري في الخدمة، وأن يكون صاحيًا واعيًا لا يتخلَّف بعدم فهم عن ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة، وأن يكون نشيطًا فيؤدي الخدمة بغيرة متوقدة متوثبة. وعلى كل هذه أن يكون مُحبًا؛ بالمحبة يَخدم، ومن نبع المحبة تفيض خدمته.

تأمل أصحاب داود الثلاثة الذين شقُّوا المَحَلَّة، واستقوا ماء من بئر في قبضة الأعداء ( 2صم 23: 14 -17)، لقد فهموا مشيئة مسيح الرب، وبالمحبة المضحية في خضوع ووعي وغيرة خدموه مُخاطرين بأنفسهم، فأُكْرِمُوا. لقد جاءوا بخدمتهم إلى سيدهم فرحين بعملهم خدمةً له تُشبع قلبه. إنهم لم يعلنوا عنها ولم يطبِّلوا ويزمِّروا مفتخرين بما عملوا، بل كان فرحهم في أنهم صنعوا مسرة داود. والرب يسوع يقول: «إن كان أحدٌ يخدمني فليتبعني، وحيث أكون أنا هناك أيضًا يكون خادمي» ( يو 12: 26 )، فهل نحن على استعداد لأن نتبعه في الطريق الذي انتهى به إلى الرفض، وحَملِْ العار خارج المَحَلَّة؟

ويجب أن ندرك تمام الإدراك أنه من المُلذ لقلب الرب وأكثر بركة لقلوبنا أن نكون «في شركة معه». 
هذا أفضل من أن نخدمه مجرَّد خدمة. ونحن نقرأ عن البعض أنهم «تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه» هذه هي روح الخدمة الحقيقية. ويا لها من بركة عظيمة عندما يستحوذ الروح القدس على القلب، ويكشف عن جمال وكمال وصفات «ابن الله»، حتى يشبع به القلب، ويزدري بكل شيء عَداه! لأنه لا يوجد شيء يمكنه أن يطرد العالم من قلوبنا غير حلول المسيح فيها.

ليتنا نجتهد أن نكون مرضيين عنده ونصنع مرضاته. هذه هي الخدمة الأعظم التي نؤديها لسيدنا. وشرف هذه الخدمة يمكن أن يكون من نصيب أي مؤمن؛ الصغير والضعيف مثل الكبير والموهوب، الجميع يمكنهم ذلك إن جنَّدوا الإرادة لإشباع محبته.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

*سوداء وجميلة






أَنَا سَوْدَاءُ وَجَمِيلَةٌ ... لاَتَنْظُرْنَ إليَّ لِكَوْنِي سَوْدَاءَ، لأنَّ الشَّمْسَ قَدْ لوَّحَتْنيِ ( نش 1: 5 ، 6)

يمكننا أن نرى في فعل حرارة الشمس التي لوَّحت العروس إشارة إلى تأثير معاملات الله معنا وتدريباته لنا بالآلام، فإنه علاوة على معاملاته الحُبية الحلوة معنا، هناك طرق وتدريبات إلهية مُذللة لنفوسنا، وهذه جوهرية ولازمة لنا كتلك أيضًا.

إن كل طرق الله وتدريباته وإن كانت مُذلة لنفوسنا، وتجعلنا ندرك حقارتنا في ذواتنا، إلا أنها تُجمِّل حياتنا بسجايا وفضائل روحية جليلة القدْر.
 نعم إن التأديب، وإن كان أليمًا ولكنه «أخيرًا يعطي الذين يتدربون به ثمر بر للسلام» لأنه «لأجل المنفعة، لكي نشترك في قداسته» ( عب 12: 10 ، 11).

إن ما جعل الرسول بولس وضيعًا في عيني نفسه كما في عيون آخرين أيضًا كان في الواقع ربحًا روحيًا له، فقد استطاع مقاوموه أن يقولوا عنه بأن «حضور الجسد ضعيف، والكلام حقير» ( 2كو 10: 10 )، ولكنه إذ كان ضعيفًا فقد حلَّت عليه قوة المسيح. فإن كان السواد ظاهرًا فيه، فإن الجمال كان باهرًا أيضًا إذ اجتذب قلوب المؤمنين لأنهم رأوا فيه جمال المسيح يسوع ( غل 4: 14 ). فإذا كانت طرق الله وتدريباته أليمة ومُذلة، إلا أنها تنقي حياتنا من كل ما هو من الجسد ومن كل ما لا يليق بالعروس، بل بالحري تُكسب النفس جمالاً روحيًا مقدسًا. 

إن كل جمال يزيِّن حياة العروس إنما هو من الوجه الواحد نتيجة لمعاملات المسيح الحُبية الحلوة، ومن الوجه الآخر نتيجة لمعاملات الله التأديبية المؤلمة، وإن ما يذللنا ويحقِّرنا في أعين ذواتنا، يمهّد السبيل للتمتع بغنى نعمة المسيح.

لقد اختبر أيوب قديمًا كيف أن شمس التجارب قد لوَّحته فقال: «حَرِش جلدي عليَّ وعظامي احترَّت من الحرارة فيَّ» ( أي 30: 30 )، وقد كان هذا لازمًا له لتنقيته من الاعتماد على بره الذاتي، وإزالة ما كان في نفسه من زهو. كان لازمًا أن تحرقه الشمس بحرارتها اللافحة حتى يذبل «لأن الشمس أشرقت بالحرّ، فيبَّست العُشب، فسقط زهره وفَنيَ جمال منظره. هكذا يذبل الغني أيضًا في طُرقه»، وماذا تكون نتيجة هذه التدريبات؟ 
«طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة، لأنه إذا تزكَّى ينال إكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه» 
( يع 1: 11 ، 12).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

*الفرصة الضائعة





اذْهَبْ، وَمَتَى حَصَلْتُ عَلَى وَقْتٍ أَسْتَدْعِيكَ ( أع 24: 25 )

فيلكس الوالي رغم شره الواضح، إلا أن نعمة الله أتاحت له أن يتعامل مع الرسول بولس ويسمع منه كلامًا هامًا عن خلاص نفسه، فكان كلام بولس معه مُركِّزًا على مستقبله الأبدي، وعن موقع حياته من الرب يسوع، الأمور التي كان هذا الوالي يتجاهلها ولم تكن في حساباته قط.

 كلَّمه بولس عن البر وعن التعفف وأخيرًا عن الدينونة ورهبتها حيث النار التي لا تُطفأ والدود الذي لا يموت.

تأثر فيلكس بالكلام وارتعد، لكنه للأسف أجَّل أخطر قرار وقال لبولس: 
«اذهب، ومتى حصلت على وقت أستدعيك». ولم يُخبرنا الكتاب أنه حصل على وقت، والآن هو في أشد الندم في الهاوية على هذه الفرصة الثمينة التي أهدرها ليس برفضه لها بل بتأجيله لقبولها.
 فقد كان عنده وقت لأمور كثيرة لن يتوقف عليها خلاصه الأبدي، ولكن أهم وأخطر شيء لم يكن عنده وقت له.

عزيزي .. ربما سمعت عظات كثيرة لكثير من الخدَّام، آسف أن أخبرك أن سماعك للوعظ فقط ليس كافٍيًا.

ربما في سماعك لبعض العظات تأثرت لكن هذا التأثر بدون أخذ قرار رجوعك للرب ليس كافٍيًا.

ربما اقتنعت أنه يجب أن يكون لك رجوع حقيقي للرب ولكن ليس الآن بل غدًا، لكن اقتناعك هذا لن يفيد طالما لم ترجع إلى الرب بعد.

فها شخص كان له كل هذا، ومع ذلك هلك، رغم أنه تأثر، وذلك لأنه لم يعطِ لأمور الله وقتًا وأجّل أخطر قرار. ولأنه لم يسمع لقول الكتاب الذي يعرِّفنا أن وقت الخلاص ليس غدًا ولا حتى بعد ساعات، بل «الآن» ... «هوذا الآن وقت مقبولٌ. هوذا اليوم يوم خلاصٍ» ( 2كو 2: 6 و3).
 فهل تأتي قبل فوات الأوان؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2012)

*أمجاد الصليب





ﭐلآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ ( يو 13: 31 )

انظر كيف تمجد الله في الصليب:

 هل الله بار وعادل في دينونته للخطية؟ لقد أظهر الصليب ذلك بأجلى بيان. هل الله محبة كاملة للخاطئ المسكين؟ لقد أظهر الصليب ذلك بكل جلاء.
 هل كان جلال الله يقتضي أن يتبرر ضد الخطية العاصية؟ لقد فعل الصليب ذلك مع تبرئة الخاطئ الأثيم. 
هل الله حق، وقد قال إن الموت يتبع الخطية، في حين قال الشيطان ـ ولا زال يقول ـ غير ذلك؟
 فأين تجد الشهادة قوية أكيدة على صدق قول الله كما تجدها في الصليب حيث مات ابن الله المبارك كإنسان؟

ومع ذلك فقد حصّل لنا بموته ـ تبارك اسمه ـ حياة بعيدة عن متناول الموت والدينونة. وهل كانت خطاياي تضغط عليَّ حتى لم أكن أجرؤ على رفع رأسي؟ لقد رُفعت عني جميعها، بحيث أستطيع أن أرى الله في النور بلا خوف. لقد برهن على محبته، وأستطيع أنا بدوري أن أتمتع بهذه المحبة. ففي الوقت الذي فيه أظهر الإنسان بغضه الشديد لله بقتل ابنه، أظهر الله كامل محبته للإنسان ببذل ابنه ليرفع الخطية البادية في قتله!

ثم أين ظهرت الطاعة كما ظهرت على الصليب؟ وأين بانت المحبة لنا كما بانت على الصليب؟
 وأين تجلَّت رغبته في تمجيد أبيه كما تجلَّت هناك؟ وهكذا تمجد الابن، وتمجد الله فيه في كل ناحية من نواحي طبيعته، أي في محبته وبره وحقه وجلاله. الكل ظهر وتجلى على الصليب بصورة مجيدة باهرة.

وماذا كانت النتيجة؟ لقد أبطل سلطان الموت وخوفه من جهة المؤمن. فالموت ما هو إلا طريق المؤمن إلى الفردوس. والخطايا التي كان يخشاها، لأن في أعقابها الدينونة، قد رُفعت ومُحيت، وهو يعلم أن الله يحبه ـ يحبه هكذا حتى بذل ابنه نيابة عنه لينقذه من الهلاك. إنه يعلم أن الله ليس عنده شيء يحسبه عليه لأن المسيح قد حمل الكل، ويعلم أن الله أمين وعادل حتى يغفر جميع خطاياه.

ومع ذلك، فهل الخطية شيء هيِّن لدى الشخص الذي له هذا السلام التام مع إله المحبة؟ 
إنه بسببها مات ابن الله.
 لقد حصل المؤمن على كل البركات والمزايا العظمى والثمينة بفضل ذلك العمل الذي يجعل الخطية أبغض شيء لنفسه، والذي يربط قلبه بالرب يسوع الذي رضيَ أن يتألم هكذا لكي يبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

*بنعتذر خالص لتوقف مشاركات الموضوع بسبب أسبوع الآلام وعيد القيامة المجيد 
كل سنة وانتم ف المسيح

تابعوا وصلواتكم من اجلنا...
آمين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

*أليصابات




فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ أليِصَابَاتُ سَلاَمَ مَرْيَمَ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنيِنُ فيِ بَطْنِهَا..وَصَرخَتْ: مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ..، وَمُبَارَكَةٌ هيَ ثمرة بَطنِكِ ( لو 1: 41 ، 42)

إن ارتباط كل من زكريا وأليصابات ويوحنا له دلالات روحية هامة. فمعنى اسم «زكريا» ”الرب يذكر“، و«أليصابات» معناه ”قسم الرب“، و«يوحنا» معناه ”الرب حنَّان“.

 وها هو الرب يذكر قسَمه الذي أعطاه لإبراهيم، حيث في نسله (أي المسيح) تجيء البركة، وها هو على مبدأ النعمة يعطيهم يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيئ الطريق أمام المسيا؛ الرب يسوع المسيح.

وعندما بدأ حَبَلها، أخفَت أليصابات نفسها خمسة أشهر قائلة: «هكذا قد فعل بي الرب في الأيام التي فيها نظر إليَّ، لينزع عاري بين الناس» (ع25).
 وبالتأكيد ـ خلال هذه الأشهر الخمسة ـ كانت أليصابات تعظم نعمة الله التي اتجهت إليها. وفي الشهر السادس من حَبَلها زارتها العذراء مريم، وعندما دخلت العذراء وسلَّمت عليها، حدث هذا الأمر العجيب؛ أن يوحنا المعمدان الذي كان له ستة أشهر جنينًا، ارتكض بابتهاج في بطن أمه، أي أنه قفز وكأنه انحنى ليقدِّم السجود للرب يسوع الذي كان في بطن العذراء.

ومن هنا، وبفم وقلب ممتلئان بالروح القدس، صرخت أليصابات بصوتٍ عظيم، ونطقت بتسبحتها العظيمة. وأول عبارة نطقت بها أليصابات للعذراء هي:
 «مباركة أنتِ في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك!» (ع42). ولنلاحظ جيدًا قولها: «مباركة أنتِ في النساء»، وليس ”على النساء“.
 وهنا نجد الفرق بين التطويب والسجود، فالسجود هو للرب وحده فقط، أما التطويب فيخص كل المؤمنين ( مت 5: 3 - 12).

كان تواضع العذراء عجيبًا كونها ذهبت إلى أليصابات، ولكن تواضع أليصابات أعجب، فقد تعجبت ـ في تواضعها ـ عن كيف تنازلت العذراء حتى تأتي لزيارتها، وهي التي شرَّفها الرب أن تكون والدة المسيا الملك، من نسل داود (ع43).

لقد تميَّزت أليصابات بفهم روحي عميق، فقد أدركت أن ذلك الشخص العجيب المحمول في بطن العذراء هو ربها وسيدها، الذي لم يكف لحظة واحدة أن يكون «حاملٌ كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» ( عب 1: 3 )، فنطقت بتلك العبارة العجيبة: «مِن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليَّ؟» (ع43).

وفي ختام تسبحتها طوَّبت أليصابات مريم لإيمانها أن يتم ما قيل لها من قِبَل الرب (ع45).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2012)

*عودة اليقين والسلام






ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك إلى هنا ... ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً ( يو 20: 27 )

في هذه الحادثة نجد أن توما يمثل الأقوال التي قالها بطرس: "لأن الذي ليس عنده هذه هو أعمى قصير البصر ..." ( 2بط 1: 9 ) حيث نجد في توما عدم التصديق والشك في شهادة التلاميذ عن الرب المُقام في ذلك الاجتماع الذي تغيب عنه توما، وعبثاً حاول التلاميذ إقناعه، لكنه لم يقتنع ليس لأن المشكلة في التلاميذ بل المشكلة في توما ذاته. وإن جوابه "إن لم أُبصر في يديه أثر المسامير ... لا أومن".

ومن كلمات توما نجد ليس فقط عدم التصديق، بل التمسك برأيه ووضع شروط عديدة يريد أن يتحقق منها أولاً ثم يؤمن. فهو يقول أولاً: أريد أن أرى يديه ومن ثم أرى أثر المسامير. 
فنسأل توما: هل يكفيك هذا؟
 قال لا، بل أريد وضع أصبعي في أثر المسامير. وإن افترضنا أنك وضعت أصبعك في أثر المسامير، هل يجعلك هذا تؤمن؟ قال لا، أريد أن أضع يدي في جنبه وعندها أومن. وهكذا استمر توما ثمانية أيام في حالة الشك والضعف.

وربما أنت أيها القارئ نظير توما، لكن ليس لمدة ثمانية أيام، بل ثمانية شهور أو أكثر! لكننا نقرأ أنه بعد ثمانية أيام جاء يسوع إلى التلاميذ وتوما معهم. وهنا نجد بداية العلاج إذ كان توما حاضراً معهم، والسؤال كيف اقتنع توما أن يحضر هذا الاجتماع؟
 لا ندري، لكن المهم أنه جاء للمكان الصحيح وهذه أول خطوة في العلاج.
 وقد حضر الرب خصيصاً لتوما حيث قال له هات اصبعك إلى هنا وابصر، حيث كان توما في وضع كأنه أعمى وقصير البصر ليس له وسيلة لرؤية الأشياء إلا عن طريق اللمس باليد نظير الأعمى، أو قصير البصر الذي يتعرف على الأشياء من خلال اللمس. ثم قال له الرب هات يدك وضعها في جنبي، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً.
 وهنا صدّق توما دون أن يضع أصبعه أو يده بل اكتشف أنه أمام الرب القدير الذي كان سامعاً أقواله، وما نطق به من كلمات الشك، فصرخ ربي وإلهي!

والرب يقول لك هات آخر ما عندك من ذرة الإيمان، وهات أصغر ما عندك - أصبعك أو يدك، وتعال أبصر محبتي لكي تعود إلى حالة اليقين والسلام.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2012)

*أرضعوهم لبن الكلمة





وَلتَكُنْ هَذِهِ الكَلِمَاتُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا..عَلى قَلبِكَ، وَقُصَّهَا عَلى أَوْلادِكَ، وَتَكَلمْ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُ فِي بَيْتِكَ... ( تث 6: 6 ، 7)
 أعظم الأعمال التي يمكن أن نعملها في هذا العالم هي التي تؤول إلى منفعة أبدية. ولا شيء تحت الشمس يثبت ويدوم إلا ما له علاقة بالفداء الذي صنعه ربنا يسوع المسيح. 

كل مكسب وكل غنيمة وكل فرح وكل شبع تحت الشمس لا بد يُسدل عليه ستار الختام وينتهي خبره مهما طال أمده. أما كل ما له علاقة بالفداء الذي صنعه الرب يسوع المسيح بدمه، كل زرع من الله بالروح القدس لا بد يثبت ويدوم.  

من أجل ذلك إن كنا بالغريزة نحب أولادنا ونحب خيرهم فليس أكثر خيرًا وأوفر ثمرًا من أن نراهم وقد حصلوا على الحياة الأبدية والخلاص من دينونة الله المُعلنة على جنس آدم الساقط. هذا هو المكسب الأبدي والنصيب الذي لا يُنزع أبدًا. 

هذا هو فكر الله من القديم وقد عبَّر عنه حين قال لموسى: «ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقُصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم» ( تث 6: 6 ، 7). 

وإذا كنا نهمل تربية أولادنا على مبادئ الكلمة الإلهية، ولا نكلِّف أنفسنا أي جهد في سبيل توصيلها إليهم بقدر ما يعطينا الرب من نعمة، فكيف نضمن حصولهم على أغلى بركة نرجوها لهم؟ 

إن رجالاً ونساء خدموا الله خدمات مباركة جدًا وربحوا أجرًا جزيلاً جدًا بسبب الجلسات العائلية المباركة حول الرب لدراسة الكلمة وللصلاة. وفي بيوت كثيرة مباركة يمثل المذبح العائلي ركنًا مقدسًا لأجل بركة الأولاد والوالدين على السواء. 

إن ”سبرجن“ الرجل الذي خدم سيده وربح آلاف النفوس بمواهبه التبشيرية والتعليمية يقول إنه مديون لأُمه التقية التي علَّمته منذ نعومة أظفاره طريق المكتوب. كانت تعلِّمه قراءة آيات الكتاب المقدس، وكانت تصلي مع أفراد العائلة. وفي ختام الجلسة كانت تسأل كل واحد منهم عن مدى الوقت الذي سوف يمر قبل أن يتعرف بالرب ويقبل خلاص الله من يده المُحبة. وكان ”سبرجن“ حتى في شيخوخته يذكر كلمات أُمه، ويذكر ترنيمتها المفضَّلة التي كانت ترنمها كثيرًا بعد كل جلسة مباركة مع أولادها، وفيها تقول: 

ما أعظم العملْ         ما أكرم الهدفْ 
تستصغر الجهودْ         يُستعذب التعبْ
إذ تجمع الخرافْ         إلى الراعي العظيمْ
ويسكـن البنونْ         منازل النعيـمْ 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2012)

*الظهور بالمجد






وَخَرَجَ مُرْدَخَايُ مِنْ أَمَامِ الْمَلِكِ بِلِبَاسٍ مَلِكِيٍّ.. وَتَاجٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، ...وَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةُ شُوشَنَ 
مُتَهَلِّلَةً وَفَرِحَةً ( أس 8: 15 )

في المشهد الذي يصفه هذان العددان ( أس 8: 15 )
 نرى صورة في غاية الجمال لربنا يسوع في مجيئه لخلاص شعبه الأرضي من ضيقتهم الأخيرة. 
تأمل ذلك الرجل الذي أُعدَّت له الخشبة لكي يُصلَب عليها. وانظر التغيير العجيب الذي تم في ظروفه؛ إنه الآن يلبس اللباس الملكي، وتاج الذهب على رأسه!

”مردخاي“ معناه ”الرجل الوضيع“، وهو من هذه الناحية يضع أمامنا ذاك الذي مع أنه الله، ولكنه بالنعمة تنازل ليصير إنسانًا «الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يَحسِب خُلسةً أن يكن مُعادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه، آخذًا صورة عبدٍ، صائرًا في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجدَ في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب» ( في 2: 6 -8).

كان ذلك عندما حجب قوته وستر مجده واستطاع أن يقول: «أما أنا فدودةٌ لا إنسان» ( مز 22: 6 )، حتى إن أعداءه لم يقدِّروه أقل تقدير، وباعه يهوذا بالثمن الذي يُباع به عبد. 

إنه بملء النعمة تنازل ليكون بالتمام كما كان مردخاي، وضيعًا في عيني الإنسان، «محتقرٌ ومَخذولٌ من الناس». ولكن كما رُفّعَ مردخاي اليهودي من مكان الاتضاع إلى ذروة المجد، هكذا نقرأ عن ذلك المُحْتَقَر والمَخْذُول من الناس: 

«لذلك رَفَّعَهُ الله أيضًا، وأعطاه اسمًا فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل رُكبة ممن في السماء ومَن على الأرض ومَن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو ربٌ لمجد الله الآب» ( في 2: 9 -11).
 فكما أنه تواضع أكثر من أي إنسان، بل وصل إل أعمق مكان في الاتضاع، هكذا رُفع إلى أعلى مكان؛ إلى يمين عرش الله. وكما كان الصوت المرتفع أمام مردخاي، وهو في موكب نُصرته في شوارع المدينة، بأمر الملك هو: 
«هكذا يُصنَع للرجل الذي يُسرُّ الملك بأن يُكرمه»، هكذا إرادة الله الآن أن: «يُكرِم الجميع الابن كما يُكرمون الآب» ( يو 5: 23 ). 
والذين يرفضون ذلك الآن، سيعترفون في المستقبل «أنَّ يسوع المسيح هو ربٌ»، وليس هنا في الأرض فقط، حيث لا يزال مرفوضًا، ولكن حتى الذين فارقوا مشهد هذا العالم، وهم الآن في الهاوية، سيعترفون به ويجثون أمامه كرب.

نعم، سيأتي سريعًا من السماء ذاك ”المُستتر في الله“، ويُستعلن بقوة ومجد كثير، وفي نفس مشهد عاره وآلامه وموته، سيتمجَّد من الجميع.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2012)

*الله هو الذي يُبرِّر





مَنْ سَيَشْتكَيِ عَلَى مُخْتاَرِي الله؟ الله هُوَ الَّذِي يُبرِّرُ ( رو 8: 33 )

إن أعظم حقيقة تحت الشمس هي أن الله بواسطة دم المسيح يستطيع أن يُبرِّر الفاجر. والتبرير الذي يعطيه الله لا يمكن أن ينزعه أحد. إذا حكم القاضي ببراءتي، فمَن له سلطان أن يدينني بعد؟ إن بررني الله، فمَن يستطيع أن يشتكي عليَّ؟ «مَن سيشتكي على مُختاري الله؟
 الله هو الذي يُبرِّر».
إن تبرير الله هو الجواب الكافي للضمير المُتعب. بهذا التبرير نستطيع أن نقف ضد هجمات الشيطان والأشرار. بهذا التبرير نقابل الموت في هدوء. بهذا التبرير سنقوم (لو دخلنا القبر) في غلبة. بهذا التبرير سندخل بيت الآب ونوجد إلى الأبد.

أيها العزيز .. إن الرب يستطيع أن يمحو كل خطاياك، حتى ولو كنت قد غرقت في الخطية إلى هامة رأسك فإنه يستطيع بكلمة واحدة أن ينتزع الإثم ويقول لك «أريد فاطهر». إن الرب غافر عظيم.

إني أؤمن بغفران الخطايا. فهل تؤمن أنت كذلك؟ 
إن الرب يستطيع الآن أن يقول لك: «مغفورة لك خطاياك. اذهب بسلام».
 وإذا فعل ذلك فلا قوة في السماء أو على الأرض أو تحت الأرض تستطيع أن تضعك تحت شُبهة، ومن باب أولى تحت غضب.
 لا تشك في قوة محبة العلي. قد لا تستطيع أن تسامح صديقك إذا أخطأ إليك خطأً بسيطًا بالنسبة لما تُخطئ أنت به إلى الله. ولكن يجب ألاّ تكيل قمح الله بكيلتك. 
إن أفكاره وطرقه تعلو فوق أفكارك وطرقك أكثر من علو السماء فوق الأرض.

تقول: ”إنه لمعجزة عظيمة أن يسامحني الله“. 
نعم الأمر هكذا هي معجزة سامية، ولذلك هو يعملها لأنه الله الذي يعمل الأعمال العظيمة الفائقة الإدراك والمعرفة التي لا ننتظرها نحن.

عندما كان ينظر الذين لدغتهم الحية إلى تلك الحية المُحرقة المعلَّقة على الراية، كانوا يُشفون على الفور، وهكذا الحال مع كل شخص ينظر إلى المسيح المصلوب. يقول الرب: «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» ( يو 3: 14 ، 15). 
ليتك تؤمن أيها القارئ العزيز بكلام الرب هذا فتختبر صدقه عمليًا في نفسك.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2012)

*بصلئيل وأهوليآب





اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ دَعَوْتُ بَصَلْئِيلَ بْنَ أُورِي.. بِاسْمِهِ .. لِيَعْمَلَ فِي كُلِّ صَنْعَةٍ. وَهَا أَنَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ مَعَهُ أُهُولِيآبَ ( خر 31: 1 - 6)
في اختيار الرب لبَصَلْئِيلَ وأهُولِياب للخدمة، نجد ثلاثة أمور هامة:

أولاً: الدعوة بالاسم: فيقول الرب: «انظر. قد دعوت بصلئيل بن أُوري بن حور... باسمه». وأيضًا «وها أنا قد جعلت معه أُهوليآب بن أَخيساماك»، من ذلك نفهم أن الخادم لا بد أن يدعوه الرب باسمه ولا يخرج من تلقاء نفسه.

ثانيًا: إعداد الخادم للقيام بالخدمة فيقول الرب: قد ملأته من:

1- روح الحكمة: لقد ملأه الرب من هذه الحكمة التي من فوق ( يع 3: 17 ). والعبد الذي يقوم بالخدمة داخل البيت يجب أن يكون أمينًا حكيمًا، ليُعطي العبيد رفقاءهُ الطعام في حينه ( مت 24: 45 ).

2- روح الفهم: إن الرب يعطي فهمًا للعاملين معه، وكما يوصي الرسول ابنه تيموثاوس، يقول له: «افهم ما أقول. فليُعطِكَ الرب فهمًا في كل شيء» ( 2تي 2: 7 ).

3- روح المعرفة: المعرفة تعني الاستنارة والبصيرة الروحية لكل مَن يستخدمه الرب. ويقول الوحي في أفسس1: 17، 18 «كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو المجد، روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته، مُستنيرة عيون أذهانكم».

ثالثًا: تحديد نوع الخدمة التي يقوم بها الخادم ( خر 31: 4 ، 5). فيقول له الرب: «لاختراع مخترعات ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس، ونقش حجارة للترصيع ونجارة الخشب. ليعمل في كل صنعة» ( خر 31: 4 ، 5).
 ويقول الوحي: «ليكن كلُّ واحدٍ بحسب ما أخذ موهبة يخدم بها بعضكم بعضًا، كوُكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله المتنوعة» ( 1بط 4: 10 ).

مما سبق نفهم أن الرب أعطى بصلئيل وأهوليآب ثلاثة أمور لكي يخدما:
 وهي روح الحكمة، روح الفهم، المعرفة. لكن أعظم خادم وطأت قدماه أرضنا؛ الرب يسوع، يقول عنه الروح القدس في إشعياء11: 1، 2 «ويخرج قضيبٌ من جذع يسى، وينبت غصنٌ من أُصوله، ويحل عليه روحُ الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب». يحِلُّ عليهِ، ليس فقط روح الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة، لا ثلاثة خصال وفضائل فقط، بل سبعة، إذ إنه الكامل وحده.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

*الصلاة في الروح






مُصَلّيِنَ فيِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ ( يه 1: 20 )

1ـ من البديهي أن يكون المُصلي في الروح قد نال سُكنى الروح القدس لسبب إيمانه القلبي بالمسيح كالمخلِّص الوحيد والغافر لكل خطاياه غفرانًا أبديًا.
2ـ إن الصلاة في الروح هي أن يكون للروح القدس السيادة الكاملة على أفكار وعواطف وإرادة المُصلي أثناء الصلاة.

3- وبالتالي يكون المُصلي مُعبرًا عن كل ما يتوافق مع فكر الله ومشيئته، فنصلي بما يريد أن يصنعه ويتممه الرب لحياتنا وخدمتنا.

4- إن الصلاة في الروح تعني أن نصلي في إطار كلمة الله والفهم الصحيح لها، بحيث لا يوجد تعارض بين ما تُعلنه كلمة الله وبين ما نطلبه في صلواتنا.

5- إن الصلاة في الروح تعني في المقام الأول الاهتمام بما يختص بالأمور الروحية والإلهية لأن هذه الأمور لها الأولوية في اهتمامات الروح القدس.

6- إن صلاتنا لأجل أنفسنا وذواتنا ليست لإضافة المزيد لِما نرغبه أو نتمناه، بل إننا نصلي لأجل احتياجاتنا الحقيقية في ظروفنا الحاضرة.

7- وبالتالي، فإن الصلاة في الروح ليست هي محاولة تسخير الله وقدرته ليعمل لنا ما نريده. فليست الصلاة في الروح مجالاً لاستعراض عضلاتنا الروحية أمام أنفسنا أو أمام الآخرين.

8- إن الصلاة في الروح تُخرجنا من دائرة الاهتمام والمشغوليات بذواتنا، بل إنها تقودنا للاهتمام بأحوال وظروف المؤمنين من حولنا.

9- إن الصلاة في الروح تُنير وتوضح لنا الطريق التي نسلكها والقرارات التي يجب علينا أن نتخذها بشأن أمور حياتنا وخدمتنا.

10- إن الصلاة في الروح تهَبنا قدرات إيمانية لفهم وتمييز طرق وأساليب إبليس، ومن ثم القدرة على مقاومته وتحقيق الغلبة والنُصرة عليه.

11- إن الصلاة في الروح تمنحنا الثقة واليقين التام بأن الرب مُستمع لصلواتنا ويستجيب لطلباتنا في الوقت المناسب، وبالطريقة والأسلوب الذي يمجِّد الرب.

12- إن الصلاة في الروح ليست حالة مؤقتة نمارسها بين الحين والآخر أو في ظروف خاصة، بل يجب أن تكون هي الطابع الذي تتميز به حياتنا الروحية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

*هو قد فعل





يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرِّهِ شَعْبًا سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ ( مز 22: 31 )
«قد فعل» ( مز 22: 31 ).
عندما تُرجمت هذه العبارة في الترجمة السبعينية، تُرجمت بذات الكلمة التي وردت في يوحنا 30:19 “تتلستاي Tetelestai” وتعني «قد أُكمل»، وهي تلك العبارة التي نطق بها المسيح قبل أن يُنهي حياته على الأرض. ونلاحظ أن المسيح لم يَقُل أنا انتهيت، بل أنا أنهيت. 

نعم لقد أكمل العمل. ولم تكن كلمته هذه قبل أن يُسلم الروح، صرخة يأس أو أنّة تحسر، كالتي ختم بها كثير من عظماء الرجال حياتهم، بل هي صيحة ظَفر، وصرخة انتصار.

يقول العارفون إن هذه العبارة على عهد المسيح كان يقولها العامل والتاجر والقائد والفنان. فعندما ينهي العبد عمله كان يخبر سيده بأنه أنجز المأمورية التي كلَّفه بها، مستخدمًا هذه الكلمة بعينها “تتلستاي”.
 وكذلك كان يقولها التاجر عندما يسدد الحساب الذي يلزمه سداده، ويقولها القائد العسكري عندما يسير في موكب الانتصار، ويقولها الفنان عندما ينهي عمله الفني ويضع لمساته الأخيرة عليه. والمسيح كان هو العبد الكامل الذي مسرة الرب بيده نجحت ( إش 53:  10)، وهو التاجر الذي سدَّد كل ديون مفدييه، كما كان هو القائد الذي هزم الشيطان وسحق رأس الحية، وكان هو الفنان الذي أبدع عمل الخلاص العظيم. ولذلك فليس عجيبًا أن يقول وهو فوق الصليب: «قد أُكمل».

والله عندما يعمل عملاً فحتمًا سيكون هذا العمل كاملاً. فالله ليس كالبشر الذين عادةً عندما يعملون عملاً لا يكملونه، أو على أقل تقدير لا يهتمون “بتشطيبه”. وما أكثر المشاريع العظيمة والكبيرة التي أنجزها الناس ثم تركوها دون اللمسات الأخيرة. أما المسيح فإن الإنجيل الذي يتكلم عن لاهوته (إنجيل يوحنا) يسجل شهادة ثلاثية عن إكماله العمل. ففي بدايته يَرِد قول المسيح: 
«طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمَلَهُ» (4: 34)، ثم قبل مضيه إلى الصليب، وبلغة الثقة قال لأبيه: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (17: 4)، ثم من فوق الصليب قال: «قد أُكمل» (19: 30).

عند دخول المسيح إلى العالم يقول «هَنَذا أجيءُ ... لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله» ( عب 10:  5-9)، وفي ختام حياته قال: قد أكملـت!

وليس فقط أن المسيح أكمل العمل الذي كُلِّف به، بل إن لاهوته أعطى قيمة غير محدودة لعمله. 
ولو لم يكن المسيح هو الله، لَمَا أمكنه أن يعمل العمل الكامل على الصليب. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

*شريك الخدمة






لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا 
هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضًا ( في 2: 4 )

قبل أن يُعلّم الرسول بولس الأحباء في فيلبي هذا المبدأ الراقي، سبق وعمل بها هو شخصيًا. فها هو بولس الرسول يضع خادمًا شابًا في الصورة معه! بكل اتضاع وحب.

 دعونا نتأمل كم من المرات التي امتدح فيها تيموثاوس، ذلك الخادم الناشئ، في رسائله! 
كيف أكرمه واعتبره كأنه ند له.

لنلاحظ كيف شجعه وقرر أن يأخذه معه: ليكون شريكًا له في خدمة سيده المحبوب. نقرأ هذه الأقوال المُعبِّرة والمؤثرة «فأراد بولس أن يخرج هذا معه، فأخذه» ( أع 16: 3 ). لماذا اختاره بولس؟ لم ينجذب إليه بسبب موهبة متميزة أو شخصية قوية ولا فصاحة فذة، بل لكونه قد التمس فيه إخلاصًا وإيمانًا عديم الرياء وسيرة عطرة، إذ «كان مشهودًا له من الإخوة الذين في لِسترة وإيقونية».

أنظروا كيف يصف شخصه: حيث نفهم أن تيموثاوس كان أكثر الناس إدراكًا لتوجهات وطريقة بولس في الخدمة «فأطلب إليكم أن تكونوا متمثلين بي. لذلك أرسلت إليكم تيموثاوس، الذي هو ابني الحبيب والأمين في الرب، الذي يذكِّركم بطُرقي في المسيح كما أُعلِّم في كل مكان، في كل كنيسة» ( 1كو 4: 16 ، 17).

تأملوا كيف يصف خدمته، بأنها عمل الرب: «ثم إن أتى تيموثاوس، فانظروا أن يكون عندكم بلا خوفٍ، لأنه يعمل عمل الرب كما أنا أيضًا» ( 1كو 16: 10 ).

اسمعوا، كيف يُلقّبه ويقدمه للقديسين: «فأرسلنا تيموثاوس أخانا، وخادم الله، والعامل معنا في إنجيل المسيح، حتى يثبِّتكم ويَعظكم لأجل إيمانكم» ( 1تس 3: 2 ).

دعونا نرى كيف يمتدح إخلاصه للرب ولشعب الرب ولخادم الرب: «لأن ليس لي أحدٌ آخر نظير نفسي يهتم بأحوالكم بإخلاص، إذ الجميع يطلبون ما هو لأنفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح. وأما اختباره فأنتم تعرفون أنه كولدٍ مع أب خدَمَ معي لأجل الإنجيل» (فيلبي2: 20، 21)

أَ ليس هذا سلوكًا مسيحيًا رائعًا وراقيًا أن نقدم بعضنا بعضًا في الكرامة؟ ألا نتوق أن يعود النموذج الذي رسمه سيدنا لنراه في حقل الخدمة؟ أ لم يُرسلهم اثنين اثنين؟ ألا يحتاج الخادم لشريك معه يرافقه، يشجعه ويصلي معه؟ خادمان يحملان النير معًا في خدمة السيد العظيم بحب وبساطة واتضاع.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

*البئر عميقة





لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ، وَالْبئرُ عَمِيقَةٌ، فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ المْاَءُ الْحَيُّ؟ ( يو 4: 11 )

ربما كانت هذه الكلمات هي أصدق ما قالته السامرية أثناء حديثها مع الرب يسوع له كل المجد، وبالطبع هي كانت تقصد بئر يعقوب التي كان الرب جالس عليها أثناء حديثه معها، لكن الروح القدس قصد أن يدوِّنها لنا؛ ليشير إلى الفراغ العميق الذي تعاني منه كل نفس بشرية لم ترتوِ بعد من الماء الحي، ولم تشبع بعد من الخبز النازل من السماء - ربنا الغالي يسوع المسيح - فعطش النفس البشرية عميق جدًا ولا يملؤه إلا الله وحده، هذا العطش هو الذي جعل مارك توين يقول: 
”من المهد إلى اللحد لا يعمل الإنسان شيئًا إلا بهدف واحد، وهو أن يحصل على سلام العقل والراحة الروحية“. كما قال عنه فيشر المؤرخ الشهير: ”هناك صرخة في النفس لا تجد لها استجابة في العالم“. إنه الفراغ الذي جعل زكا يطلب أن يرى يسوع ( لوقا 19: 3 ). وهو ذات الفراغ الذي جعل نازفة الدم لما سمعت بيسوع جاءت إليه (مرقس5: 27)، وجعل المرأة الخاطئة تأتي باكية عند قدميه من شدة الاحتياج وعمق الفراغ والعطش.

القارئ العزيز:

كن صادقًا مع نفسك في هذه اللحظات، ربما تشعر بالفراغ يملأ نفسك وأنك تحيا حياة بلا طعم ولا هدف ولا معنى، وربما تكون قد أضعت سنوات من حياتك في البحث عن معنى السعادة وطريق الراحة والسلام ولم تجده، وربما جرَّبت شرورًا كثيرة باحثًا عن لحظات للنشوة والسعادة فاكتشفت أنها تزيدك تعاسة وحزنًا وفراغًا.
 أشير عليك أن تأتي الآن للمسيح مُعلنًا ومعترفًا أن البئر عميقة وأن الفراغ والعطش يملآن قلبك، طالبًا منه غفرانًا لخطاياك واثقًا أن في صليبه كل الكفاية لك، وفي دمه كل التطهير لخطاياك السالفة، واعلم «أنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت» (رومية10: 9).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مايو 2012)

*دعوة أليشع






قَامَ وَمَضَى وَرَاءَ إيلِيَّا وَكَانَ يَخْدُمُهُ ( 1مل 19: 21 )
أليشع معناه: ”الله المخلِّص“، وعجيب أن نرى أليشع، بخلاف جميع أنبياء العهد القديم، يُستخدم لإظهار نعمة الله المطلقة، ورحمته لشعب مُذنب، ليكون في هذه الحالة ظلاً لربنا يسوع الذي لما جاء إلى هذا العالم كان يجول يصنع خيرًا.

كانت نتيجة خدمة إيليا أن أظهرت الخراب الكامل، والعجز المُطلق في قيام الشعب بمسؤوليته نحو الله، وفشلت كل مساعيه في وسط شعب غارق في عبادة الأوثان. وعوضًا عن أن يوقع الله القضاء على هذا الشعب، نراه يُظهر له النعمة المطلقة، وكان أليشع هو الإناء المُختار لذلك.

أول إشارة تَرِد عن أليشع نجدها في رد الرب على إيليا يوم أن كان يائسًا من عدم نجاح خدمته، وبناء على ذلك طلب منه الله أن يمسح أليشع بن شافاط نبيًا عوضًا عنه.

وإطاعةً للرب مسح إيليا الشخص الذي اختاره الرب عوضًا عنه. الله لا يحابي بالوجوه، وفي اختيار خدامه لا يتقيد بالعظماء. قد يأخذ صبيًا صغيرًا من وراء الغنم ليرعى شعبه، وقد يستخدم فتاة صغيرة لتكون سبب بركة لرجل عظيم، وهنا يختار الرجل الفلاح ـ أليشع ـ الذي كان وراء المِحراث ليكون نبي عصره.

ونلاحظ أيضًا أن الله لا يدعو لخدمته الأشخاص الكسالى، فأليشع لما دُعي كان «يحرث واثنا عشر فدان بقر قدامه، وهو مع الثاني عشر» ( 1مل 19: 19 ). 
وداود لما مُسح ملكًا، كان يرعى غنم أبيه، وكذلك تلاميذ المسيح لما دُعوا، كانوا يلقون شباكهم في البحر.

على هذا الرجل العامل ألقى إيليا رداءه، ومعنى إلقاء الرداء هو أن الشخص الذي أُلقيَ عليه الرداء سيأخذ مكان الشخص الذي ألقى الرداء عليه ليعمل عمله. 
هكذا فهم أليشع الرجل المُستنير الذهن، فهم الغرض من ذلك إذ نقرأ «فترك البقر وركض وراء إيليا». 
لكننا نلاحظ أنه وإن كان الاستعداد الإلهي الذي أُعطِيَ من الله لأليشع متوفرًا في قلبه لاتباع إيليا، إلا أن عوامل طبيعية كانت في قلبه من شأنها أن تُعيقه عن اتباع إيليا في الحال. وهذا واضح من قوله: 
«دعني أقبِّل أبي وأمي وأسير وراءك»، فأجابه إيليا إجابة يُستَدل منها على مسؤولية أليشع وحده ـ دون سواه ـ عن تلبية دعوة الله له، إذ قال له: 
«اذهب راجعًا، لأني ماذا فعلت لك؟»، فمن عمل أليشع نفهم أنه لم ينظر إلى الوراء بل ضحى بما له أيضًا، إذ نقرأ: «ثم قام ومضى وراء إيليا وكان يخدمه».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2012)

*سؤال واحد ورؤيتان






وَسَأَلَهُ: هَلْ أَبْصَرَ شَيْئًا؟ فَتَطَلَّعَ وَقَالَ: أُبْصِرُ النَّاسَ كَأَشْجَارٍ يَمْشُونَ ( مر 8: 23 ، 24)

في معجزة شفاء الأعمى التي انفرد مرقس البشير بذكرها ( مر 8: 22 -26)، وهَبَ الرب بركة البصَر للأعمى، ثم سأله: «هل أبصر شيئًا؟».
 وإجابة الرجل أظهرت أنه كان يرى الأشياء على غير حقيقتها، وأكبر من حجمها الطبيعي «أُبصر الناس كأشجار يمشون»، الأمر الذي استلزم بركة ثانية من الرب «وضع يديه أيضًا على عينيه، وجعله يتطلع. 
فعادَ صحيحًا، وأبصرَ كل إنسان جليًّا». 
لقد مرَّ هذا الأعمى في حالة وسَطْ بين عدم الرؤية على الإطلاق، وبين رؤية كل شيء جليًا.

 وهناك كثير من المؤمنين يُعانون من هذه الحالة؛ عدم وضوح الرؤية، وعدم القدرة على التمييز. هم ليسوا عميانًا، لأنهم يبصرون، ولكن المشكلة كما يصفها الرسول بطرس: «هو أعمى قصير البصر» ( 2بط 1: 9 ). 
وهذه الحالة تحتاج إلى العلاج الذي لا يوجد إلا عند واهب بَركة البصر الحقيقي، والذي يستطيع أيضًا أن يَهَب بركة البصيرة الحقيقية لنميّز الأشياء التي نبصرها، والتي هي استنارة الذهن الداخلي أو القلب «مُستنيرة عيون أذهانكم (قلوبكم)، لتعلموا ...» ( أف 1: 18 ).
 لقد لمس الرب هذا الرجل «فعادَ صحيحًا، وأبصرَ كل إنسان جليًا».

ونفس السؤال سأله الرب قديمًا لإرميا: «ماذا أنتَ راءٍ يا إرميا؟». وكانت الإجابة: «أنا راءٍ قضيب لوز»، فقال الرب له: «أحسنت الرؤية» ( إر 1: 11 ، 12). ومن «عصا هارون التي أفرخت .. وأنضجت لوزًا» ( عد 17: 7 ، 8)، نفهم أن ”قضِيب اللَوْز“ يرمز إلى ”إله القيامة“ «المسيح ... الذي مات، بل بالحري قام أيضًا، الذي هو أيضًا عن يمين الله، الذي أيضًا يشفع فينا!» ( رو 8: 34 ). 
وما أحسنها رؤية! 
إنها رؤية مصحوبة بالتمييز الصحيح. أما عن مظاهر الرؤية الصحيحة والتمييز الروحي، فنقول: 
(1) أول ما نرى، نرى أنفسنا على حقيقتها، ونعرف كم نحن ضعفاء في ذواتنا، وكم أن الجسد الذي فينا فاسد ( رو 7: 18 ).

(2) نرى الرب يسوع بكل أمجاده وكمالاته المتنوعة في المجد «نراه مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة» ( عب 2: 12 ).

(3) نرى ما لنا من أمجاد مستقبلة تنتظرنا. لقد تمتع إبراهيم بالبصيرة الروحية فكان «بالإيمان ... ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله » ( عب 11: 9 ، 10).

ليت الرب الذي وهَبنا بركة البصَر الروحي، يهَبنا أيضًا بركة البصيرة الروحية حتى ”نميِّز الأمور المتخالفة“ 
(الممتازة والسامية). 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

*دم المسيح





فَكَمْ عِقَابًا أَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقًّا مَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ، وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِسًا.. ( عب 10: 29 )

يا له من موضوع!
 مَنْ يستطيع تقدير دم المسيح أو يدرك نتائج سفكه؟ 
إن كل ما نحن عليه كمؤمنين، وكل ما سنكون عليه.
كل ما لنا، وكل ما سيكون لنا، إنما ترتب كله على الدم الذي سُفك على صليب الجلجثة. 

هذا الدم قد باعد إلى الأبد بين جميع الذين وثقوا فيه وبين فوهات جحيم أبدي، وفتح لهم أبواب بيت الآب بمنازله الكثيرة إلى الأبد. هذا الدم جعلنا أبيض من الثلج وقرَّبنا من الله. إن ثياب الربوات الكثيرة من الملائكة في هذا الكون العريض، قد تشع كالبرق اللامع، لكن ثياب مفديي الله المُبيَّضة في الدم وهَّاجة بدرجة أعظم، ولمَّاعة بمجد أكثر من ثياب رئيس الملائكة.

فلا اللسان يستطيع أن يصف، ولا القلم يستطيع أن يكتب عن نتائج سفك ذلك الدم، وعن الثمر العجيب الذي نتج عن تلك الذبيحة الواحدة. نتائج تخص الله، ونتائج تخص الإنسان، متنوعة وفي تنوعها لا تُحَد.

 إن قيمة ذلك الدم الثمينة والعظيمة قد وفّت إلى التمام وبالكمال جميع مطاليب الله:
 كل مطلب للناموس، وكل عَوز للإنسان. إنها قد وضعت أساسًا أو بالحري هي أساس استعلان مجد الله الكامل في كل الأبدية، وأساس بركة شعب الله إلى الأبد.

إن فضل دم المسيح يمس أقصى أعالي السَّماوات، وقيمته لها تقديرها هناك بدرجة نعجز عن إدراكها هنا. لكن في الوقت المعين ستُستعلن قوة ذلك الدم في كل العالم.
 إن كل ورقة خضراء، وكل زهرة متفتحة، والحملان المَرحة والأسد الأليف، ومُلك السلام والرخاء المبسوط على كل الخليقة في يوم المجد الألفي؛ كل هذه سوف تعلن القوة الفادية لدم الصليب. 

ومن الجهة الأخرى فإن العواقب التعيسة للخطاة المحتقرِين لهذا الدم الكريم ستأتي حتمًا بأهوالها وسينوءون بحملها.

كل هذا صحيح، وهوذا النصف لم يُخبَر به، فإن الأبدية ذاتها لن تكفي لاستكشاف ما عمله الدم، عندما نكون في محضره المجيد، مُتغيّرين إلى صورته، له المجد، سنواجه مجدنا الدائم اللانهائي، وحينئذٍ نبتدئ نتحقق ـ بصورة مختلفة ـ قيمة ذلك الدم.

ولكن ما أروعه أمرًا أن نتفكَّر في الآلاف العديدة من المسيحيين بالاسم الذين لم ينتفعوا بهذا الدم شيئًا. 
آلاف من هؤلاء يتبعون طريق قايين؛ أول مَنْ قدَّم ذبيحة بلا دم ورفض طريق الله للخلاص. 
ليتنا نصلي نحن من أجل خلاصهم، ونسعى إلى توصيلهم لمعرفة إنجيل المسيح.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2012)

*علامات مجيء المسيح






وَفيِمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ..تَقَدَّمَ إلَيْهِ التَّلاَميِذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هذَا؟ وَمَا هيَ عَلَامَةُ مَجِيئِك،وَانقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟ ( مت 24: 3 )
حديث الرب الوارد في متى 24؛ 25 هو أكمل وأروع حديث عن نهاية العالم.
 ولا نهاية لحديث الناس عن هذا الموضوع الخطير. علماء في الفلك، وعلماء في الطبيعة، وعلماء في اللاهوت يكتبون عن نهاية العالم، ولا قيمة تُذكر لِما يكتبون، فهم يتخبطون خبط عشواء؛ وأما الكتاب المقدس فليس كذلك.

 إنه «الكلمة النبوية» ( 2بط 1: 19 )، ونحو ثلثه نبوات تتحدث عن المستقبل بكلام في منتهى الدقة. الكتب الأخرى تحدثنا عما تم في الماضي، وتتفاوت في دقتها 
بعضها عن بعض. 

أما الكتاب الوحيد الذي يحدثنا عن المستقبل فهو الكتاب المقدس، وذلك لأنه كتاب الله، ولا فرق عند الله بين الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل.

والرب بهذه النبوة الجامعة أنهى خدمته كنبي، وكان عتيدًا أن يمضي إلى الصليب ليمارس عمله الكهنوتي، ثم بعد القيامة يصعد إلى السماء ليواصل خدمته الكهنوتية لأحبائه المؤمنين في الأقداس السماوية، وهو ذكر هنا أنه سيعود في نهاية الدهر ليؤسس ملكوته السعيد.
 وبذلك هو يتمم وظائفه الثلاث التي لأجلها مُسِح:
 أن يكون هو صوت الله الأخير للبشر، ثم أن يقوم بعمل الفداء وعمل الشفاعة، وأخيرًا أن يملك مُلك البر والسلام على كل العالم.

وأسئلة التلاميذ هنا لها علاقة معًا، ولها علاقة بما قاله المسيح في ختام الأصحاح السابق: «لا ترون وجهي حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب». ولهذا كان سؤالهم، إن كنت ستأتي ثانيةً فما هي علامة مجيئك؟ لقد كان مجيئه الأول على وشك أن يُختم بصليبه. لكن المسيح أشار إلى مجيئه ثانية، وفي هذا المجيء سيجلس كالملك على كرسي مجده، فتنتهي فترة الملكوت السري، وبالتالي ينتهي الدهر الحاضر، ليبدأ الدهر الآتي.

ونتعلم من بقية أجزاء العهد الجديد أن مجيء الرب سيكون على مرحلتين: الأولى هي الاختطاف، وهو سري، ولأحبائه فقط ليأخذهم إلى بيت الآب ( يو 14: 1 -3؛ 1كو15: 51، 52)؛ والمرحلة الثانية هي الظهور، وهو علني، وستراه كل عين، حيث سيأتي لكي يملك على كل الأرض ( رؤ 1: ).

عزيزي: هل أنت مستعد لمجيء المسيح الذي قد يحدث في أية لحظة. إن المسيح في هذا الحديث لم يكتفِ بإنارة أذهان تلاميذه من جهة الأحداث المرتبطة بمجيئه، لكن في مرات كثيرة أكد على ضرورة السهر، حيث إنه سيأتي في لحظة لا يتوقعونها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

*أُمَّة تشبعت بالإنجيل






أَ لَكُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ، وَلَكُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ تَسْمَعُونَ، وَلاَ تَذْكُرُونَ؟ ( مر 8: 18 )

قرأت مؤخرًا مقالاً في مجلة مسيحية كان يُشير إلى أمريكا باعتبارها دولة قد تشبعت بالإنجيل، وذلك لأن تقريبًا كل شخص فيها لديه إمكانية الوصول إلى أخبار الخلاص السارة بسهولة، إما عن طريق الراديو أو التليفزيون، أو الكرازة في الكنائس.

وحين قرأت هذا المقال لم أتفق مع الكاتب، لكني لم أعرف وقتها لماذا. هناك شيء ما مفقود لكني لم أستطع أن أضع أصبعي عليه.

وفي صباح اليوم التالي، وفي اجتماع لدراسة الكتاب المقدس مع بعض رجال الأعمال المؤمنين، عرفت ما هو هذا الشيء المفقود. فبينما كنا نناقش الآية التي في صدر المقال، قال أحد الرجال إنه لمدة سنين كانت لديه أُذنين لكنه لم يكن يسمع الأمور الروحية. 

فبالرغم من أنه قد وُلد ونشأ في بيت مسيحي، وكان يحضر الاجتماعات بانتظام، ويواظب على الشركة مع الشباب، ويحضر المؤتمرات، إلا أنه لم يفكر من قبل في الأمور الأبدية حتى أعطاه أحدهم نبذة بعنوان ”كيف تخلُص“.

 ربما كان الوسَط المحيط به مُشبعًا بالأخبار السارة لسنوات، لكن الآن فقط بدأت هذه الأخبار تغوص بداخله.

وحين تحدَّث إلى والديه قالا له: بكل تأكيد أنت مُخلَّص لأننا عائلة مسيحية. وحين تكلَّم مع راعي كنيسته كانت نفس الإجابة: طالما أنت من جماعتي فأنت مُخلَّص. لكن بالرغم من كل هذه التأكيدات من الآخرين كان يعرف في قرارة نفسه أنه هالك لأنه لم يحدث له أن حسب نفسه ميتًا عن الخطية، ولم يسبق له أن صرخ للمسيح ليخلِّصه. وخلال كل هذه السنوات كانت له الآذان التي تستبعد الله ولا تستمع لصوته.

وحين سمعت شهادته أدركت الخطأ في المقال الذي قرأته. إذ إن النتيجة التي توصَّل إليها خاطئة؛ فقد استنتج أنه طالما أن الأخبار السارة في متناول الجميع فلا داعي أن نوجهها لكل شخص بمفرده. غير أن إتاحتها للجميع لا تضمن أن تُسمَع وتُطبَّق بشكل شخصي. فكونك في عائلة مسيحية أو كنيسة تعرف الحق وتنادي به، أو تعيش في مجتمع يخاف الله، ولك أصدقاء مؤمنين، فهذا لا يعني أنك أنت أيضًا مسيحي بالحق. 

فالشيء الوحيد الذي يجعلك مسيحيًا ويُخلِّصك في الأبدية هو العلاقة الشخصية الحية مع الرب يسوع المسيح.
 فهل لك عزيزي القارئ هذه العلاقة؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2012)

*المجدلية ومحبَّتها






وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ ( يو 20: 1 )
لم يكن الاثنا عشر تلميذًا هم وحدهم الذين رافقوا الرب يسوع في سني خدمته على الأرض، بل كانت هناك نساء أيضًا رافقته في تجواله وكن يخدمنه، ولعل أكثرهن التصاقًا به كانت مريم المجدلية.

 كانت من قرية مجدَل على بحر الجليل، في الناحية التي كان الرب يسوع مُعتادًا أن يُعلِّم فيها، وهناك صنع قوات كثيرة. ولكننا نعلم أنه ليس بسبب أنها رأت عجائبه ومعجزاته قد التصقت به مريم، بل لأنها كانت امرأة تعيسة في قبضة الشيطان، ولاقاها الرب يسوع المسيح، وحررها بإخراج سبعة شياطين منها.
 فهل من عَجَب إن كانت مريم في ـ محبتها وفي اعترافها بالجميل ـ تتبع مخلِّصها وتخدمه؟

 لقد دخلت في زُمرة تلاميذه واستخدمت ما بين يديها من مال لخدمة أعوازه.

وبكل تأكيد نحن قد أخذنا الشيء الكثير جدًا ـ أكثر مما أخذت مريم ـ حتى يدفعنا إلى الالتصاق بالرب. لقد أحبنا وأسلَم نفسه لأجلنا. لقد حصلنا منه على غفران خطايانا، وسلام وفرح قلوبنا.

فهل مثل مريم استودعنا أنفسنا وما بين أيدينا للرب؟ إن في مريم مثالاً يُخجلنا.

إن إخلاص مريم يلمع جدًا عند الصليب، وعند القبر. فقد وقفت ترقب منظر الصليب الرهيب إلى نهايته، ورأت يوسف الرامي يُنزل جسده من على الصليب ويضعه في قبره الجديد. وفي الصباح الباكر جدًا - قبل الفجر - في أول الأسبوع، كانت مريم عند القبر تفتش عن ذلك الجسد العزيز الكريم. لكن القبر كان فارغًا.

قد يرى آخرون القبر فارغًا فيمضون من حيث جاءوا. 
لكن ليس هكذا مع مريم.
 كان العالم قفرًا بالنسبة لها بدون الرب. هناك حول القبر كانت مريم تبكي، وسألت مَنْ ظنت أنه البستاني لكي يدلها على مكانه، ولم تُقِم وزنًا للصعوبات ما دامت في النهاية تجد غرض قلبها وعواطفها. ونحن نقرأ في الإنجيل أنه عندما قام من الأموات «ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية» ( مر 16: 9 )، وبمجرد أن نطق بكلمة واحدة: «يا مريم» انفتحت عيناها فقالت له:
 «ربُّوني! الذي تفسيره يا مُعلِّم» ( يو 20: 16 ).

ليتنا نُكرم الرب في قلوبنا وفي عواطفنا. إنه يُحب أن يُشبع عواطفنا المشتاقة إليه «لأنه أشبع نفسًا مُشتهية، وملأ نفسًا جائعة خيرًا» ( مز 107: 9 ).

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

*مخاوف تساورنا ولا تحدث أبدًا






وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ فيِ قَلْبِهِ: إِنّي سَأَهْلِكُ يَوْمًا بِيَدِ شَاوُلَ ( 1صم 27: 1 )

إنه درس عميق الأثر نتعلمه من هاتين الآيتين الخاصتين بداود إذ نضعهما جنبًا إلى جنب. فنلاحظ أولاً أن ما كان يخشاه داود ويرهبه لم يحدث على الإطلاق.
 ولو كنا نحن في موقف داود ربما خشينا الموت على يد شاول كما فعل هو. فقد عاش داود كهارب زمنًا طويلاً، وفي كل يوم كان شاول يضيِّق عليه الخناق أكثر فاكثر، ففكَّر أنه قد يُقبض عليه بواسطة كمين أو خيانة، أو يُقتل بيد مغتال أجير، كانت تلك المخاوف واحتمال حدوثها بين لحظة وأخرى تقلق داود ليلاً ونهارًا.

 وكثيرًا ما كانت تلك المخاوف تدفعه إلى الصلاة وعندئذٍ يتشجع ويتقوى وينتظر تداخل الله في الأمر. ولكن في هذه المرة استشار داود نفسه في مسألة نجاته، وفي حالة اليأس التي وجد نفسه فيها، قال في قلبه: «إني سأهلك يومًا بيد شاول».

وفي نوبة القنوط هذه خُيّل إليه أن الظروف قد اجتمعت ضده وأن تقلبات الزمن قد تشابكت حوله، فلا محالة من وقوعه في يد شاول الذي سيقضي عليه في النهاية. 

ولكن على عكس ذلك؛ عاش داود سنين عديدة بعد موت شاول، وخلَفَه في المُلك، وتمتع بحكم مزدهر، ومات بشيبة صالحة وقد شبع أيامًا وغنىً وكرامةً ( 1أخ 29: 28 ). 

وما كان يخشاه داود لم يحدث إطلاقًا.
 والحقيقة أن أكثر الأشياء التي نخشاها في حياتنا لا تحدث، وإن خوفنا من أشياء رديئة كثيرة نتصور أنها لا بد أن تحدث لنا، هو مجرد غباء نعذب أنفسنا به.

والشيء الثاني الذي نلاحظه هو أن قلق داود الناتج عن عدم ثقته، جلب عليه متاعب لم يكن في حاجة إليها.

 فإن القلق الناشئ من عدم الثقة بالله يمكن أن يسبب لنا المتاعب، وسوف يحدث كذلك إن لم نحرز النصر ثانيةً بالرجوع في هدوء إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وفيه نجد الراحة والطمأنينة.

فماذا نفعل إذًا بمخاوفنا وقلقنا من جهة المستقبل؟ إن أفضل شيء ينبغي أن نفعله دائمًا هو أن نضع الله بين ذواتنا وبين الشيء الذي نخافه.  وقُل لنفسك دائمًا «الرب نوري وخلاصي، ممَّن أخاف؟ الرب حصنُ حياتي ممن أرتعب؟» ( مز 27: 1 ). وعندما يستحوذ عليك الخوف والقلق، ارجع في الحال إلى الله بالإيمان والصلاة.
*​


----------



## V mary (11 مايو 2012)

رائع بجد رائع رائع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك بجد موضوع خرافة وتأمل عمري ما خدت بالي منه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> رائع بجد رائع رائع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك بجد موضوع خرافة وتأمل عمري ما خدت بالي منه ​


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

*مغزى الصليب






لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ، وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا ( يو 14: 30 ، 31)

إذا كان الله بارًا ويدين الخطية، فهل يستطيع أن يمارس محبته في كل ملئها نحونا نحن الخطاة؟ هنا يدخل موت المسيح وكفارته. 
فالرب يسوع قد أخذ طوعًا هذه المهمة على عاتقه، وهي أن يمجِّد الله تمجيدًا كاملاً ويؤكد المحبة اللانهائية لنا، وفي الوقت نفسه يصون بر الله الكامل.
 لقد حمل خطايانا وجُعل خطيةً لأجلنا. تجرَّع، له المجد، كأس الموت والدينونة المرير؛ الكأس الذي ملأته خطايانا. بذل نفسه لأجلنا ... سُحق لأجل آثامنا وجُرح لأجل معاصينا. 
أ لم تكن هذه محبة؟
 نعم، ومع ذلك فإن دينونة الله العادلة ضد الخطية قد صينت إلى أقصى حد، حتى إن ما أراه هناك لم يكن فيه أي تسامح من جهة الخطية على الإطلاق.
 والواقع ماذا كان يمكن أن يُبيِّن مدى دينونة الله للخطية مثل موت ابن الله عندما جُعل خطية لأجلنا؟ 
أ لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُعفى عنه؟ كلا. فكيف يمكن والحالة هذه أن يُعفى عن أي إنسان يتمادى في رفض الرحمة المُقدمة له على حساب عمل المسيح الكفاري؟ 
أ كان ممكنًا أن تعبر هذه الكأس دون أن يشربها؟ كلا. فعمَّن يمكن أن تعبر إن لم يكن قد شربها هو عوضًا عنا؟

ثم انظر كيف أن فكرة مجرد الموت تحت أيدي الناس الأشرار تهدم كل مجد الصليب. مكتوب أن المسيح بذل نفسه، أي قدّم نفسه. وهنا أجد كمال نفسه المقدس ظاهرًا بكيفية لا يستطيع غير الصليب أن يُظهره هكذا.
فيا لها من محبة! ويا له من تكريس!
 ويا له من بذل في سبيل مجد الآب! «ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي» ( يو 10: 18 ). ستقول كيف يمكن أن هذا يمجِّد الآب، أن يقدِّم نفسه لموت قاس، وغضب شنيع مثل هذا؟ الجواب: لأن خطاياك جعلت ذلك أمرًا لا بد منه.

فإذا كان لا بد أن تظهر تلك المحبة، فلم تكن هناك غير هذه الطريقة: 
ضرورة صيانة قداسة الله، أو بعبارة أخرى استحالة السماح بالخطية. فأنت (إذا كنت بالنعمة مؤمنًا) لن تُستبَعد من أمام وجه الله بسبب خطاياك لأنه بدلاً من ذلك قد استُبعدَت خطاياك جميعها، لكي تبقى أنت في سلام أمام وجه الله وتعرفه في كامل محبته. 
«الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا» ( رو 5: 8 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مايو 2012)

*الصحو والسهر





لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِينَا الشَّيْطَانُ، لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارَهُ ( 2كو 2: 11 )
عندما يتحدث الرسول بطرس عن الشيطان فإنه يقول: «اُصحوا واسهروا» ( 1بط 5: 8 ) ..
 هذا تحذير جدير بالاعتبار، وطوبى لهذا المؤمن الذي يأخذ هذا القول بكل جدية واهتمام. وطوبى لكل مؤمن يتيقظ، يصحو، ينتبه ويسهر، لأن مهمة إبليس التي من أجلها يجول ويزأر هي أن يبتلع ويفترس. ليست رغبته أن يُعطل سعادتنا ويُعرقل خدمتنا فقط، بل رغبته ـ لو استطاع ـ أن يدمرنا بالتمام. وحتى إن كان هذا لن يحدث أبدًا بالطبع، لأننا محفوظون بالتمام في يد راعينا الأمين، إنما رغبة الشيطان الشديدة في افتراسنا تبين لنا مقدار ما يلحق بنا من أذى إن لم ننتبه ونتيقظ ونسهر.

والشيطان لا يُلقي طُعمًا واحدًا لجميع المؤمنين، فهو بذكاء شديد يلاحظ المؤمن ليعرف مِنْ أين تُؤكل الكتف، كيف ينفذ إلى قلبه، ومتى يرمي سهمه وكيف يرميه، وبأي طُعم، وبأية شبكة.
 وكما قال أحد الشعراء عن سياسي مُحنَّك:

هو يدري كيف يرمي سهمه ومتى يرمي وفي أي اتجاه

والشيطان سياسي مُحنَّك، له خبرة طويلة جدًا في اصطياد البشر، لتدميرهم وإيذائهم وتحطيمهم، بل وافتراسهم لو أمكن.

آه يا إخوتي لو عرفنا قلب الشيطان من جهتنا، لصحونا وسهرنا وانتبهنا جميعًا جيدًا، فهو لن يترك المؤمن لحال سبيله أبدًا، ولن ييأس من اصطياده بطريقة أو بأخرى، فهذا سلاح المدح والتصفيق لخادم بليغ، وهو سلاح فعَّال في تحويل النظر إلى الذات، وسيطرة العُجب بالذات، ورويدًا رويدًا لا يتبقى من الخدمة سوى الخشب والعشب والقش.

وهذا أيضًا سلاح التأثير الحسي والعاطفي على شخص لم يتعوَّد ضبط النفس، وهو ـ وا أسفاه ـ سلاح مدمر يُصيب المؤمن في مقتل، ويدمر ويُحطم حياته وشهادته.

وهذا سلاح الكبرياء، وهذا سلاح غرور الغنى، وهذا سلاح الشهرة والرغبة العارمة في النجاح الزمني، وهذا سلاح ... إلخ.

لا شك أن لكل منا منافذ للشيطان، لو لم نسهر على غلقها لنفذ منها إلينا لا محالة، ولدمَّرنا وحطمنا وأذلنا.

ليتنا نصحو وليتنا نسهر، فلو نعسنا وتركنا أبوابنا مفتوحة، فالخطية ستحافظ عليها مفتوحة لدمارنا. ولكن إن صحونا وأغلقنا أبوابنا، فالشركة مع الرب ستحافظ عليها مغلقة لبركتنا ولمجده.

ليتنا ننتبه جيدًا إلى ما سمعناه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

*لا تَستغرِبوا






أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تَسْتَغْرِبُوا الْبَلْوَى الْمُحْرِقَةَ الَّتِي بَيْنَكُمْ حَادِثَةٌ، لأَجْلِ امْتِحَانِكُمْ، كَأَنَّهُ أَصَابَكُمْ أَمْرٌ غَرِيبٌ ( 1بط 4: 12 )

ما هي الأمور الأبدية؟ 
هي كل ما هو روحي، لا يُرى وباقي. قد تأتي التجربة ولكنها ستولي؛ في أيام، في شهور، أو في سنين، ستمضي وستُنسى. ولكن انفعالنا وطريقة مواجهتنا للتجربة، وموقفنا منها هو ما ستظل نتائجه إلى الأبد.

 إنه أمرٌ يُحدث فرقًا هائلاً، ما إذا كنا سنواجه التجربة ونتغلَّب عليها، أم ستغلبنا التجربة بسبب عدم صبرنا، أو عدم أمانتنا أو ضيقنا بها عندما تغمرنا.

كنت أقرأ لوقا1: 27 «لأنه ليس شيءٌ غير ممكن لدى الله»، ثم قرأت أعمال12، فوجدت أن يعقوب قُتِلَ في السجن بينما بطرس أُطلقَ سراحه! 
لم يستجب الله ـ الذي كل شيء ممكن لديه ـ لمُحبي يعقوب مثلما استجاب لصلاة مُحبي بطرس. كان يستطيع أن يُنجي يعقوب، ولكنه لم يفعل!!

«وطوبى لمَن لا يعثر فيَّ» ( لو 7: 23 ) ... إنني أرى هذه العبارة كما لو كانت تظلل صفحات الأصحاح الثاني عشر من سفر الأعمال. ربما كان يوحنا، وربما كان التلاميذ أيضًا يتساءلون: ”لماذا لم يُنقذ الرب يعقوب؟“ 
ولربما كانوا يتعجبون: ”لماذا لم يُرسل الرب ملاكه إلى يعقوب، مثلما فعل مع بطرس؟“. وكما لو كان الرب يُعيد كلمات هذه الآية مرة ومرات على مسامع التلاميذ: «طوبى لمَن لا يَعثُر فيَّ».

ليتنا نحوِّل كل تساؤلاتنا، واستفهاماتنا، وحيرتنا إلى فرص نختبر فيها الثقة الشديدة في الرب؛ هذه الثقة التي لا تُخزى أبدًا.

والآن فإن كل أيام الحزن والأسى قد نُسيت تمامًا من أصدقاء ومُحبي يعقوب. لقد كانوا معه في صُحبة الرب منذ مئات السنين، ولا شيء بقيَ من تلك الذكرى سوى موقفهم من التجربة وقتئذٍ، عندما امتحن الرب إيمانهم. 

وهذا هو ما سيحدث مع الذين يشتاقون إلى معرفة سبب رفض الرب لطلباتهم وصلواتهم من أجل الذين هم في ألم وضيق ومتاعب؛ سيعرفون أنه بحكمةٍ صنع كل شيء.

بعد وقت قليل ... كم مقداره؟ 
لا نعرف على وجه التحديد، ولكنه قليل على أية حال، سنكون جميعًا في غمرة الأفراح الأبدية وسننسى كل ما مضى، ولكن ما يستحق الاهتمام فعلاً هو: كيف واجهنا ظروف البرية، وكيف قضينا حياتنا التي وكَّلنا الله عليها.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

*عوبيد أدوم وضيافته للتابوت






وَبَقِيَ تَابُوتُ الرَّبِّ فِي بَيْتِ عُوبِيدَ أَدُومَ الْجَتِّيِّ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ. وَبَارَكَ الرَّبُّ عُوبِيدَ أَدُومَ وَكُلَّ بَيْتِهِ ( 2صم 6: 11 )
لقد كان عوبيد أدوم ”جتيّ“ أي أنه فلسطيني ( يش 13: 3 )، مثل جليات، فالجتيون هم سكان جت ( 1أخ 20: 5 ). 

والعجيب أن داود وهو رجل بحسب قلب الله، رفض أن يفعل أي شيء مع التابوت بسبب الخوف، بينما في نفس الظروف يقبل فلسطيني التابوت في بيته لمدة ثلاثة أشهر.

 كثير من المفسرين يعتقدون أن أدوم الجتي قد تغيَّر فعلاً وأصبح من أتباع الرب؛ ولهذا السبب نراه يُقدِّر كل ما يخص الرب. فـ ”عوبيد“ يعني ”خادم“، وهو قدَّم بالفعل خدمة حقيقية للرب عندما استضاف تابوت الرب. 
وما يؤيد أن عوبيد أدوم كان مُخلََّصًا، هو أن الرب باركه هو وكل بيته. والرب أعلن «حاشا لي! فإني أُكرم الذين يكرمونني» ( 1صم 2: 30 ). 
فعوبيد أدوم أكرم الرب بقبوله للتابوت، وبالتالي أغدق الرب البركة عليه وعلى بيته. فما خسره داود بسبب العصيان، كان هو ما كسبه عوبيد أدوم بسبب الطاعة.

يمكننا أن نستخلِص درسًا آخر من بركة عوبيد أدوم بسبب قبوله للتابوت في بيته؛ فنظرًا لأن التابوت يرمز للمسيح، فيكون إذا سكن المسيح قلوبنا بالإيمان وأعطيناه المكانة الأولى في تفكيرنا، لا بد أن نحصل على البركة. 
وإذا سلَّمنا أنفسنا لسيادة المسيح، ومثل عوبيد أدوم كان لنا التوجه في خدمة ابن الله، وأعطيناه المكانة التي تليق به في السمو، فسوف نحظى بالبركة بالتأكيد.

«فأُخبِرَ الملك داود وقيل له: قد بارك الرب بيت عوبيد أدوم وكل ما له بسبب تابوت الله. فذهب داود وأصعَدَ تابوت الله من بيت عوبيد أدوم إلى 
مدينة داود بفرح» ( 2صم 6: 12 ). 

هناك خمسة أمور تستحق الانتباه في هذه الفقرة:

أولاً: لا بد أن تُكافأ الطاعة بالبركة، بينما يجلب العصيان التأديب.
ثانيًا: بركة الرب في منتهى الوضوح، حتى إن الآخرين لا بد أن يلحظونها. 
ثالثًا: سوف يدرك الآخرون السبب في هذه البركة، ففي هذه الحالة قد بُورك بيت عوبيد أدوم، وفهم الناس سر هذه البركة. 
رابعًا: لا بد أن يتكلم الناس بعضهم مع بعض عن تقديرهم لبركة الله على مَن يرضون الله ويخافونه. 

خامسًا: كان لبركة الرب على عوبيد أدوم تأثيرها الواضح على داود، فسكَّن خوفه، واشتعل حماسه من جديد حتى إنه تشجع في استئناف خطته الأصلية في إرجاع التابوت لأورشليم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2012)

*اكنزوا في السماء






اكنْزُِوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزًا فيِ السَّمَاءِ، حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلَا صَدَأٌ، وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسرِقُونَ ( مت 6: 20 )

إن السماء وليست الأرض هي المكان الأمين لحفظ كنوزنا. ففي السماء لا سوس ولا صدأ.
 ولهذا يقول الرسول بطرس عن ميراثنا السماوي إنه «لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل»، وفي السماء لا يوجد سارقون يسرقون، ولهذا يضيف قائلاً عن هذا الميراث إنه «محفوظٌ في السماوات لأجلكم» ( 1بط 1: 4 ).

وفي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين قيل عن المؤمنين إنهم قبلوا سَلب أموالهم بفرحٍ عالمين أن لهم مالاً أفضل في السماوات وباقيًا ( عب 10: 34 )، كما يقول عن الآباء، إنهم عاشوا غرباء على الأرض لأنهم كانوا ينتظرون المدينة السماوية التي لها الأساسات ( عب 11: 10 ، 16)؛ أي المدينة الباقية!

كثير من الناس الذين يعيشون في الدول غير المستقرة يحاولون نقل ثرواتهم خارج البلاد، ولو بطرق غير مشروعة. فلماذا أيها المؤمن لا تنقل ثرواتك إلى أكثر الأوطان أمنًا وبأكثر الطرق مشروعية.
 لماذا لا تستخدم أموالك في خدمة الله والناس، فيكون لك بذلك كنز في السماء ( مت 19: 21 )؟!

ثم يُعلّق المسيح على ذلك بالقول: «لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضًا».
 لاحظ أنه لا يقول هناك ينبغي أن يكون قلبك، بل هذا ما يحدث فعلاً، فالقلب يتبع الكنز كما تتبع البوصلة قطب الشمال، ولذلك يقول المسيح: 
«هناك يكون قلبك».

ولكن لماذا يغيِّر الرب الصيغة هنا من الجمع إلى المفرد، فيتكلم عن كنز لا عن كنوز؟ 
يبدو أنه هنا يُشير إلى كنز واحد، لكنه يشتمل على كل الكنوز، إنه شخصه المبارك المجيد. 
وفي هذا تأتي كلمات الرسول بولس «اطلبوا ما فوق، حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض، لأنكم قد مُتم وحياتكم مُستترة مع المسيح في الله» ( كو 3: 1 - 3).

اسأل أي مؤمن حقيقي: ما هو كنزك؟ ستكون الإجابة: ”هو الرب“. قال الرب لإبراهيم: «أنا أجرك الكثير جدًا» ( تك 15: 1 )، وقال أليفاز التيماني لأيوب: «يكون القدير تبرك» ( أي 22: 25 )، وقال داود: «الرب نصيب قسمتي وكأسي» ( مز 16: 5 ).

 مع أن إبراهيم كان غنيًا جدًا، وأيوب كان أعظم كل بني المشرق، وداود كان ملكًا، لكن لا الغنى، ولا الجاه، ولا السلطان كان كنز هؤلاء القديسين، بل الرب.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (19 مايو 2012)

مواضيع رائعه شكرا تعب محبتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> مواضيع رائعه شكرا تعب محبتكم


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

*راعوث عند قدمي بوعز





فَدَخَلَتْ سِرًا ..وَاضْطَجَعَتْ. وَكَانَ عِنْدَ انتِصَافِ اللَّيْلِ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ اضْطَرَبَ، وَالْتَفَتَ وَإذَا بِامْرَأَة مُضْطَجِعَةً .. ( را 3: 7 ، 8)

لقد وجدت راعوث ملجأ تحت أجنحة الرب إله إسرائيل، وقد أدرك بوعز هذا وعاملها بمقتضاه (2: 12).
 وقد تكوَّنت شهادتها اللامعة من الاجتهاد (2: 2، 3، 17)، ومشاركة طعامها واختبارها مع حماتها (2: 18، 19)، والتعلُّم عن بوعز (2: 20)، والطاعة بلا تردد (2: 21- 23).

وكان في خطة الله أن يتزوج بوعز وراعوث. وإذ نرى قصتنا تتحرك في هذا الاتجاه، نبدأ في أن نفهم نوع الألفة التي في فكر الله بيننا وبين شخصه.
 إنه لا يريد مجرد مُلتقطين في حقوله، بل عروسًا يغمرها بمحبته ( أف 5: 25 - 27). 

وهو يريد أن ينزع ما يُشعرنا بعدم الأمان حتى نجد راحتنا فيه ( مت 11: 28 - 30).
 ويريد أن تركّز قلوبنا لا على رعايته بل على شخصه ( في 3: 8 ).
 إن الرب، حقًا، يذخر لنا أكثر بكثير مما يمكننا أن ندركه في بداية ثقتنا فيه، فهو يريدنا أن نتمتع بعلاقة حُبية عميقة مع شخصه.

إلا أن الألفة لا تأتي رخيصة، فقد عرفت راعوث من نعمي أن بوعز هو ثاني وليِّهم ـ أي أن له الحق أن يفدي كل ما لأليمالك وهو مسؤول أن يتزوج ويُقيم اسم قريبه الميت. لذلك ذهبت راعوث، بناءً على توجيهات نعمي، إلى بيدر بوعز لكي تُعرِّف نفسها له كمَن تحتاج إلى فدائه من وجهتيه.
 لكنها لم تذهب إليه كيفما اتفق أو بلا ترتيب، بل اغتسلت وتدهّنت ولبست أفضل ملابسها، وبالمثل ينبغي لنا أن نقترب إلى الرب «بقلبٍ صادق في يقين الإيمان» ( عب 10: 22 ). تحتاج طرقنا أن تتزكى (تتطهر) بكلمته ( مز 119: 9 - 11). 
وبصفتنا أُناس يسكننا الروح القدس ينبغي علينا أن نحمل معنا رائحة مسحته ( 1كو 16: 19 - 20).

وعندما أتت راعوث إلى البيدر، وضعت نفسها عند قدمي بوعز. وبعد هذا الموقف بعدة قرون جلست امرأة مُكرسة اسمها مريم عند قدمي الرب يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه ( لو 10: 39 )، وهذا مكاننا جميعًا، فإن جلسنا عند قدمي الرب فسنسمع كلامه، تمامًا كما سمعت راعوث بوعز يكلمها بكلمات تعزية وتشجيع.

 لكن كلام بوعز احتوى على شيء غير مشجع، فقد حدَّثها عن عائق مُحتمل لزواجهما مُتمثلاً في ولي أقرب منه لها. وفي نفس الوقت تصرف بوعز بما يحفظ كرامته وكرامتها، كما أعطاها طعامًا لها ولنعمي (3: 12، 15).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

*الربُّ راعيَّ







اَلرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ ( مز 23: 1 )
«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ» (زكريا13: 7)

الحديث عن المسيح الراعي يملأ الكتاب المقدس بعهديه: القديم والجديد.
 إلا أنه، في كل العهد القديم، ذُكرت كلمة «راعيَّ» مرتين فقط: المرة الأولى في مزمور23: 1 على لسان داود: «الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيء». والمرة الثانية في زكريا13: 7 على لسان رب الجنود: «استيقظ يا سيف على راعيَّ، وعلى رجل رفقتي، يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم، وأرُدُّ يدي على الصغـار».

 وهناك عدة مُباينات بين هاتين المرتين:

1- المرة الأولى يترنم بها داود وكل مؤمن، عن راعيه، ربنا يسوع المسيح. والمرة الثانية يقولها رب الجنود مخاطبًا سيفًا كان نائمًا في غِمده، ليضرب به راعيه.

2- الأولى تكلمنا عن ربنا يسوع المسيح «راعي الخراف العظيم» المُقام مِن الأمواتِ بِدمِ العَهد الأبدي ( عب 13: 20 ). والثانية تُكلمنا عن ربنا يسوع المسيح «الراعي الصالح» الذي بذل نفسهُ عن الخراف ( يو 10: 11 ).

3- الأولى تكلِّمنا عن عمل مستمر كل يوم، وكل اليوم. والثانية تُكلمنا عن عمل عظيم كامل تمَّ مرة واحدة على الصليب، ولا يحتاج إلى تكرار أو إضافة.

4- الأولى وردَت في الترتيب الكتابي أولاً. والثانية من جهة الترتيب الزمني والأدبي تأتي أولاً.

5- الأولى مرتبطة بقيامة الرب يسوع من الأموات، والثانية مرتبطة بموت المسيح على الصليب.

6- الأولى تُعلن قلب الراعي من نحو خرافه. والثانية تُعلن قلب الله من نحو شعبه.

7- الأولى تُرينا الراعي يهتم ويرعى ويُطعم ويحمي خرافه. والثانية تُرينا الراعي يبذل ويموت ويتألم لأجل خرافه.

والسيف في زكريا13: 7 يُصوِّر لنا الآلام الكفارية الرهيبة التي تحمَّلها الرب يسوع على الصليب من يد العدل الإلهي، عندما انفرد به في ثلاث ساعات ظلمة رهيبة، على الصليب «لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه» ( 2كو 5: 21 ).

 فحري بنا أن نغبِّط أنفسنا بهذا الراعي العظيم، في كل مراحل رعايته لنا، سواء كالراعي الصالِح، أو راعي الخراف العظيم.
*​


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

جميل جدا بارك الرب اعمالك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

wele قال:


> جميل جدا بارك الرب اعمالك


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## mary naeem (21 مايو 2012)

وجبات جميلة جدا
فى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> وجبات جميلة جدا
> فى انتظار المزيد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

*شذرات عن الخدمة






إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدُمُنيِ فَلْيَتْبَعْني. وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضًا يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. ( يو 12: 26 )

* حسن أن نخدم، وأحسن منه أن نخدم الرب، وأحسن الكل أن يخدم الرب بواسطتنا.

* إن أحد أهم بواعث الخدمة أن يهدف الخادم إلى ازدياد ثقة النفوس في سلامة وصحة الوحي الإلهي ـ الكتاب المقدس ـ وعدم التشكك فيه، وازدياد التقدير لهذا الكتاب العظيم.

* ينبغي على كل خادم للمسيح أن يكون ذا فكر واحد وهذا الفكر هو المسيح، ويجب أن يرفض بحزم أن يتزحزح قيد شعرة عن الطريق الضيق الموعود به؛ الذي نهايته المجد.

* أحد دوافع الخدمة الصحيحة لكل مَن يخدم في كنيسة الله، أن يكون عاملاً مجتهدًا في توطيد الشركة بين القديسين، باعتبارهم جسدًا واحدًا، لا إلى انقسامهم وتشتيتهم، وأن يسعى إلى تقدم القديسين وفرحهم، وإدخال التعزية إلى قلوبهم، عن طريق خدمة تتصف بالمحبة، والاهتمام ببنيان روحي سليم من كل النواحي التعليمية والسلوكية.

* مهما عَظُمَت الخدمة وصارت أكوامًا عالية، وامتدت شمالاً وجنوبًا وشرقًا وغربًا، فابتسامة ناشئة عن الشركة، أو كلمة واحدة أساسها الشركة، هي أعظم بما لا يُقاس من قناطير الخدمة المُجرَّدة من الشركة، فما أسعد وأنجح الخادم المتمتع بالشركة مع الله.

* إن كانت قلوبنا متجهة للرب بطريقة صحيحة فإنها أيضًا ستكون كذلك للإنسان، وإن كانت ممتلئة بالحب لسيدنا فإنها ستمتلئ أيضًا بالشفقة على العالم المُتعَب؛ فالرجاء المجيد لمجيء الرب ثانيةً لا يجعلنا نغلق على أنفسنا، ونغمض أعيننا عن احتياجات العالم، بل فكما ينمو رجاؤنا سيزداد نشاطنا لتوصيل الأخبار السارة للعالم.

* لا توجد لدينا قوة أمام الناس ما لم نكن أقوياء أمام الله، وإن الخطأ العظيم الذي نقع فيه هو أن نبحث عن القوة أمام الناس قبل أن نمكث في محضر الله.

* لنحذر من أن نستصغر ما عندنا فلا نعمل شيئًا، ولنحذر أيضًا من أن نظن أن العمل تقدَّم على أيدينا، لأنه مهما عملنا كل الجهد فنحن عبيد بطالون.

* إن ما يعيقنا في خدمتنا ليس ضعفاتنا بل عدم إيماننا. لقد اختار الله الأواني الخزفية ليُظهر فيها قوته.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2012)

*المسيح سوف يعود






وَمَهْمَا أَنْفَقْتَ أَكْثَرَ فَعِنْدَ رُجُوعِي أُوفِيكَ ( لو 10: 35 )

هذه العبارة تكلم بها السامري المسافر الذي جاء خصيصًا إلى إنسان كان نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا، ووقع بين اللصوص فعرّوه وجرَّحوه وتركوه بين حي وميت.

 لكن السامري لما رآه تحنن وتقدَّم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتًا وخمرًا وأركبه على دابته وأتى به إلى فندق واعتنى به. وفي الغد لما مضى أخرج دينارين وأعطاهما لصاحب الفندق وقال له: اعتنِ به، ومهما أنفقت أكثر فعند رجوعي أوفيك.

وهو يذكِّرنا بما فعله السامري الحقيقي، ربنا يسوع الذي جاء إلينا خصيصًا من السماء. 
وعلى الصليب ضمد جراحاتنا بسفك دمه حيث صنع بنفسه تطهيرًا لخطايانا. فبعد أن تمم العمل، صعد فوق جميع السماوات، ونحن الآن موضوع الاعتناء منه إلى أن يرجع إلينا ويأخذنا إليه إلى بيت الآب حيث يتمم الوعد «آتي أيضًا وآخذكم إليَّ».
 لكن هذه العبارة التي قالها السامري لصاحب الفندق «مهما أنفقت أكثر فعند رجوعي أوفيك» عندما يسمعها العاملون في الفندق أو الجريح نفسه، كم تكون مشجعة ومعزية لهم!

فأولاً: مشجعة للذين يتعبون ويخدمون الرب وقطيع الرب، فعند رجوع الرب يتمتعون بالمكافأة «مُكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً» ( 1كو 15: 58 ) والذين يجاهدون الجهاد الحَسَن ويكملون السعي يتمتعون بإكليل البر، والذين يرعون قطيع الرب ويطعمونه ينالون إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى. والذين يتعبون في ربح النفوس سيكون لهم ذلك فرحًا وإكليل افتخار.

وثانيًا: مشجعة ومعزية للذي كان جريحًا. فهذا معناه أنه سيرى هذا المُنقذ العظيم قريبًا، ذاك الذي جاء إليه خصيصًا وتحنن عليه لما رآه وتقدم وضمد جراحاته. نعم هو سيأتي ثانيةً وسنراه عن قريب. 
هذا ما وعدنا به الرب، وإلى أن يتحقق هذا الرجاء، لنا تشجيعات. ففي أيام جسده قبيل آلام الصلب، وعد تلاميذه ونحن بدورنا معهم: «آتي أيضًا وآخذكم إليَّ». لقد ترك لنا أعظم تِركة «سلامًا أترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم». وعند صعوده إلى السماء رفع يديه لكي تكون النصرة من نصيبنا ولحسابنا. ويقول لنا وهو في المجد أربع مرات في سفر الرؤيا: «أنا آتي سريعًا» كما وأعطانا أعظم سنده «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين» ( رؤ 22: 21 ).

ليتنا ننتظر مجيء الرب بفرح، ساهرين مشتاقين لكي نراه عِيانًا ونتمتع به، والذين يتعبون ويخدمون سوف يتمتعون بالمكافأة.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (26 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير والنعمه والبركه اشكر محبتكم كثيرا ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## sandymena31 (26 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير والنعمه والبركه اشكر محبتكم كثيرا ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> صباح الخير والنعمه والبركه اشكر محبتكم كثيرا ربنا يبارك حياتكم


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

*ظلمة الجلجثة وفجر القيامة







إِلَهِي، إِلَهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ ... أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ ( مز 22: 1 ، 22)

لقد تنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم عن الآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها ( 1بط 1:  11). ومزمور 22 يحتوي فعلاً على هاتين الفكرتين؛ الآلام والأمجاد.

من ع1- 21 موضوعه صرخة المتألم؛ ويبدأ بقوله الكريم: «إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟». ومن ع22- 31 موضوعه تسبيح المنتصر؛ ويبدأ أيضًا بقوله: «أُخبر باسمك إخوتي. في وسَط الجماعة أُسبِّحك».

عندما صرخ الرب كان بمفرده، فلم يكن ممكنًا أن يكون أحد معه. لكن عندما سبَّح؛ لم يُسبِّح وحده، بل نراه يُسبِّح وسط مفدييه؛ الجماعة التي انفصلت لأجله وصارت له.

ففي النصف الأول من المزمور نجده وحيدًا تمامًا، لم يكن معه أحد من أحبائه. عندما أتوا ليقبضوا علي المسيح «تركَهُ الجميع وهربوا» ( مر 14:  50). وهو يقول لله في هذا المزمور «لا تتباعد عني ... لأنه لا معين» (ع11). 
لكن ليس فقط كل البشر تركوه، بل أيضًا الله تركه! 
أما في النصف الثاني، فنجد أكثر من دائرة مرتبطة به.

في القسم الأول نراه مُحاطًا بأعدائه المُشبَّهين بالثيران الجامحة والكلاب الجائعة، يُعيِّرونه ويضطهدونه، بينما في القسم الثاني هو في وسط أحبائه ومفدييه يقود تسبيحاتهم لأبيه.

في القسم الأول وهو في ساعات الظلمة يشكو أن الله لا يسمع له ولا يستجيبه (ع2)، بينما في القسم الثاني يقول: «لأنه لم يحتقر ولم يرذل مسكَنة المسكين، ولم يحجب وجهه عنه، بل عند صُراخهِ إليهِ استمع» (ع24).

القسم الأول خلاصته التنهد (ع2). أما القسم الثاني فجوّه هو الترنم (ع22، 25).

في القسم الأول نرى ظلمة الجلجثة، وفي القسم الثاني فجر القيامة.
 وما أبعد الفرق بين ظلمة الجلجثة في رابعة النهار، وبين الصبح المُنير عندما قام المسيح من الأموات، فجلا ليل الدُجى!

في القسم الأول نرى أحزان المسيح، حيث يُرى وهو ذاهب ذهابًا بالبكاء حاملاً مبذر الزرع، وفي القسم الثاني نرى أفراح المسيح حيث نراه مجيئًا يجيء بالترنم حاملاً حُزمه ( مز 126:  6).

في القسم الأول نرى العمل الذي أتمه المسيح على الصليب، ثم بداية من القسم الثاني نرى نتائج عمله الكريم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى ياابنى وجيه روحيه جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

*الكَرَم تجاه إخوتنا المؤمنين





**لِكَيْ تَكُونَ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ فُضَالَتُكُمْ لإعْوَازِهِمْ، كَيْ تَصِيرَ فُضَالَتُهُمْ لإعْوَازِكُمْ، حَتَّى تَحْصُلَ الْمُسَاوَاةُ ( 2كو 8: 14 )

في أيام الكنيسة الأولى عندما عانَت أورشليم من الفقر، فإن كنائس الأمم أرسلت المساعدات لها. 
ولقد شجع الرسول بولس الكنيسة في كورنثوس لتعطي بسخاء. ويربط الرسول المبدأ الذي كان سائدًا لدى الشعب في البرية، فالذين جمعوا من المَّن أكثر من حاجتهم تشاركوا مع الذين لم يتوفر لديهم بكفاية، وفي النهاية كل واحد اكتفى «الذي جمع كثيرًا لم يُفضِل، والذي جمع قليلاً لم يُنقص» ( 2كو 8: 13 -15).
 فكون بعض المسيحيين لهم مصادر أكثر في الحياة عن غيرهم، إنما الغرض منه أن يشاركوا مَن ليس لهم، لكي تُسدد وتتوفر الحاجات الطبيعية والروحية والعاطفية. 
ولكي يشجع الكورنثيين أن يعطوا بسخاء، فإن الرسول يُذكِّرهم بالحقائق الخمس التالية:

(1) كان الرب يسوع سخيًا وكريمًا. ولقد تخلى الرب عن مركزه في القوة والكرامة لكي يُشاركه المؤمنون في ميراثه «فإنكم تعرفون نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، أنه من أجلكم افتقر وهو غني، لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقرهِ» ( 2كو 8: 9 ). إنه ذاك الذي يجب أن نتمثل به ( 1كو 11: 1 ).

(2) الاستعداد للعطاء له الأهمية الأكثر مما يُقدَّم ( 2كو 8: 12 ). لقد انتظروا حتى يُقدموا أكثر، لكن الرسول يقول أن يُعطوا الآن حسبما يستطيعوا لا بقدر ما ليس لهم.

(3) العطاء بسخاء ( 2كو 8: 11 ). كانت الكنائس في مكدونية سخية في عطائها برغم فقرهم واضطهاداتهم ( 2كو 8: 2 ).

(4) العطاء يُنتج حصادًا روحيًا ( 2كو 9: 6 -11). ونحن كالزارع، فإن زرَعنا بتقتير فسنحصد قليلاً. أما إن زرعنا بسخاء فسنحصد بسخاء كذلك.

(5) العطاء يقود للشكر لله ( 2كو 9: 11 ، 12). فالعطاء بسخاء برهان لمحبتنا الخالصة والمُخلِصة، وتقودنا إلى الشكر لله الآب كمصدر لتلك المحبة ( 2كو 9: 15 ). والناس تحمد الله لمثل هذا السخاء، وستصلي لأجلك ( 2كو 9: 13 ، 14).

كيف نشارك؟ 
ليس فقط بالمال وما نمتلكه، بل أيضًا بوقتنا ومواهبنا الروحية، ولنتشبَّه بالله أبينا وربنا يسوع المسيح، وأن نكون أسخياء في عطايانا لمَن هم أقل حظًا منا، وهذا نابع من الطبيعة الإلهية التي نلناها.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

*نعمان: امضِ بسلام




عَنْ هذَا الأَمرِ يَصْفَحُ الرَّبُّ لِعَبْدِكَ: عَنْدَ دُخُولِ سَيّدِي إِلَى بَيْتِ رِمُّونَ ليَسْجُدَ..، وَيَسْتَنِدُ عَلَىَ 
يَدِي فَأَسْجُدُ.. ( 2مل 5: 18 )
**
من الواضح أن نعمان قد تغيَّر سلوكه إذ قد نشأت فيه أفكار جديدة وإحساسات جديدة، وابتدأ يشعر شعورًا جديدًا بمسؤولية لم يكن يعرفها من قبل، فقبل تطهيره كانت كل مجهوداته منصرفة إلى الخلاص من البَرَص، أما الآن فقد تحولت تلك المجهودات إلى كيفية السلوك أمام الله الذي طهَّره.

على أن التحفظ الذي يعمله نعمان، من جهة السجود في بيت رمون، أدنى بكثير من المستوى الواجب، لأن التعبد الصحيح لا يشترط شروطًا ولا يسعى في الحصول على تحاليل وفتاوي، فمتى رأيت شخصًا يقول:
 هل أعمل هذا الأمر؟ هل هذا العمل حرام؟ أي ضرر في هذا العمل؟ وأمثال هذه الأسئلة، فاعلم أن المسيح لم يأخذ بعد مركزه الحقيقي في قلبه. لأنه إن كان محور النفس هو المسيح فحينئذٍ يكون هو القانون للحياة والمقياس والمحك لجميع الأعمال.
 فالمسألة ليست ما هو الضرر في هذا الأمر، بل هل هذا الأمر في المسيح؟

أيها القارئ العزيز إنه لمقياس منحط جدًا أن نبحث عن مقدار ما يمكننا أن نتمتع به من الملذات دون أن نفقد خلاصنا الأبدي. ليست هذه هي المسيحية، إنما المسيحية هي «لي الحياة هي المسيح» ( في 1: 21 ).

 يا ليتنا نختبر قوتها ونُظهر أثمارها!

وفي جواب أليشع المختصر لنعمان درس نافع لنا، فهو لا يضعه تحت أي نظام ناموسي لأن هذا لا يتفق مع نعمة الله، كما لم يتفق معها أخذْ فضة ثمنًا للتطهير، وهو لا يضع نيرًا على عنقه لأنه سبق فتمتع بكل شيء من مجرد النعمة المجانية. وفي الوقت نفسه لا يقدر أن يصرِّح له بما طلب لأن هذا معناه التصريح بعبادة الأوثان. فماذا يعمل؟ وكيف يجاوبه؟ «قال له: امضِ بسلام» (ع19)، وبذلك يحيله إلى تلك النعمة التي سبق وتمتع بها، فهو لا يضعه تحت عبودية، بل يترك له فرصة لممارسة المسؤولية الشخصية. وكأني بنعمان بعد سماعه هذا الجواب تتنازعه الأفكار، فيقول في نفسه:
 هل أقدر أن أمضي بسلام من مذبح يهوه إلى هيكل رمون؟ هل أقدر أن أمضي بسلام من مذبح يهوه إلى هيكل الوثن؟ هل أستطيع أن أجمع بين مذبح التراب الذي أخذته وبين بيت رمون؟ يا له من تدريب نافع وجميل. 
والقلب الذي عرف شيئًا عن قيمة المسيح وعن قوة محبته التي تحصره لا يجد أية صعوبة في الإجابة عن تلك الأسئلة. *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

*خزافو الملك (2)






هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْخَزَّافُونَ وَسُكَّانُ نَتَاعِيمَ وَجَدِيرَةَ. أَقَامُوا هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمَلِكِ لِشُغْلِهِ ( 1أخ 4: 23 )

لم يكن على خزافي الملك أن يفلحوا الأرض، ولا أن يقوموا بأي عمل سوى تشكيل الطين إلى أوانٍ نافعة للاستخدام والجمال، ومن أجل هذا الغرض خُصصت لهم أماكن للسُكنى، وقطع الأراضي. 
وهكذا الحال معنا نحن أيضًا؛ فالمسيح له غرض من إعالتنا، وحيث أن حياتنا قد استقرت في تخومه، فإننا نستمتع بوجوده وبتكفّله بنا، حتى نُعتق من اهتماماتنا القلقة وهمومنا الأليمة، ونستطيع أن نُخضع ذواتنا، بقلوب متحررة وفَرِحة، لخدمته المُبهجة. 

ويجب أن يكون ناموس حياتنا لا أن نرضي أنفسنا، أو نستشير إرادتنا الذاتية في اختيار مهامنا، ولا أن نسعى وراء تتميم مكاسبنا أو مآربنا الخاصة، بل دائمًا نسأله: «يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟»، وعندما يأتي الجواب ـ كما يأتي واضحًا إلى جميع الذين يسألون برغبة حقيقية أن يتعلَّموا، وبميل صادق إلى فعل إرادته، علينا أن نحقق القول: «أسرعت ولم أتوانَ لحفظ وصاياك» ( مز 119: 60 ). 

إن الروح الذى يجب أن يحرِّك حياتنا العملية مشروح لنا بوضوح كافٍ في تلك العبارة الصغيرة «أقاموا هناك مع الملك لشغلهِ».

وعلينا ألا ننسى ذلك المعنى العميق جدًا، وهو أن الإقامة مع الملك لا بد أن تسبق تتميم شغله. 
وما لم نحيا باستمرار تحت عملية التحفيز للشركة مع المسيح، فلن تُفتح آذاننا لنعرف ماذا يريد منا أن نفعل، ولن نُوجد في حالة التركيز الحاسم على مهامنا التي حددها لنا الرب يسوع المسيح.
 إن مصدر الحياة النبيلة هو الشركة مع المُثُل النبيلة، وتبعية المسيح تُطلق الإنسان في مضمار حياة الطاعة للمسيح. إن الأوقات المُعطاة للصمت وللتأمل الهادئ في تلك الرابطة الحلوة المقدسة التي تربط النفس المؤمنة بالرب الفادي، ليست أوقات ضائعة بالمقارنة بالعمل النَشِط من أجل المسيح، حيث أن الحياة المتأملة والحياة العملية ليستا متضادتين، بل متكاملتين. وبالرغم من كون مريم ومرثا أختين إلا أنهما أحيانًا تكونان مختلفتين، ويحاول الحمقى أن يجعلانهما ضدًا لبعضهما البعض.

وهناك فكرة أخيرة تُحفزنا أن نضع كل مهاراتنا ومجهوداتنا في عملنا، وهى أن عمل الخزافين قد يُحمَّل إلى أورشليم ليكون مع الملك. 
فما أنفعه للملك! 
هو سيراه، لذلك دعونا نضع فيه أفضل ما عندنا. ونحن أيضًا سنراه عندما ندخل ”مدينة الملك العظيم“.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

*العمل الأبدي






فلمَّا أخَذَ يَسُو عُ الخَلَّ قَالَ: قَدْ أُكْمِلَ ( يو 19: 30 )
قال الحكيم: «قد عرفت أن كل ما يعمله الله أنه يكون إلى الأبد. لا شيء يُزَاد عليه، ولا شيء ينقص منه» ( جا 3:  14).
 فعمل المسيح إذًا يثبت إلى الأبد، وآثاره أيضًا تبقى إلى الأبد. يقول الرسول في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: «وأما هذا فبعدما قدَّم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة، جلس إلى الأبد عن يمين الله، منتظرًا بعد ذلك حتى تُوضع أعداؤه موطئًا لقدميه. لأنه بقربانٍ واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين» ( عب 10: 12 -14). 
في هذه الآيات وردت عبارة «إلى الأبد» مرتين. المرة الأولى: «جلسَ إلى الأبد»، والمرة الثانية «أكملَ إلى الأبد المقدسين».

في مفارقة مع هذا نحن نعرف أن الهيكل قديمًا لم يكن فيه كرسي، لأن العمل في ذلك الوقت لم يكن كاملاً. أما المسيح فبعد أن أكمل العمل جلس، وكان جلوسه إعلانًا لكمال عمله. فهل يمكن لواحد أن يقول للمسيح قف، لا تجلس، لأن عملك ناقص؟! حاشا.
 وكما أن المسيح جالس إلى الأبد لأن عمله كامل، فإن كل مؤمن هو أيضًا كامل نتيجة عمل المسيح هذا. وما أقوى الحق المُتضمن في هذه الآية التي ذكرناها؛ لقد جلس المسيح ”إلى الأبدِ“ لأنه أكملَ إلى الأبد المقدَّسين.

نعم سيظل الصليب قويًا في تأثيره، دائمًا في فاعليته مهما تقوَّل المتقولون.
إنه عمل أبدي لا يتكرر. آه، ما أخطر هذا الذي وقعت فيه المسيحية الاسمية عندما أنزلت عمل المسيح الكامل الذي لا يتكرر مطلقًا، إلى ذبيحة تتكرر مرات بلا عدد. ليتهم يستفيقون ويرجعون للحق، فالكتاب المقدس واضح جدًا في هذا الأمر؛ أن المسيح بعدما قدَّم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة، جلس إلى الأبد. إن عمله لا يتكرر مطلقًا، لأنه «ليس بدم تيوس وعجول، بل بدم نفسهِ، دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس، فوجد فداءً أبديًا» ( عب 9:  12).

قال أحدهم، وعنده كل الحق في هذا، إنه لو كنا نحن الذين ذهبنا إلى جهنم لنوفي الله حقه علينا، لما أمكننا في يوم من الأيام، مهما مرّ علينا من سنين أو قرون أو عصور، أن نقول «قد أُكمِل». 
أما بديلنا الكريم العظيم فقد وفى الله من فوق الصليب كل ديوننا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

*هو يعُولُكَ






أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ ( مز 55: 22 )

توجد ثلاث آيات في الكتاب المقدس تخبرنا عن مشيئة الله حيال أولاده الذين يحملون أحمالاً ثقيلة:

الأولى وتتكلم عن شيء حتمًا سنفعله:
 أن يحمل كل واحد حمل نفسه «لأن كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه» ( غل 6: 5 ).

الثانية وتتكلم عن شيء ينبغي علينا أن نفعله: 
أن نحمل بعضنا أثقال بعض «اِحملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض، وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح» ( غل 6: 2 ).

وأخيرًا في مزمور55: 22 حيث تكلمنا الآية عن شيء قد نفعله، وهو أن نلقي أحمالنا على الرب «ألقِ على الرب همَّك فهو يعولك». 
ولاحظ أنه لا يقول: ”ألق على الرب همَّك فهو يهتم به“، بل الوعد هو: «فهو يعولك (أنت)».

 ونافع أن نقارن هذا الوعد السماوي مع آيتين في العهد الجديد؛ فيلبي4: 6، 7؛ 1بطرس5: 7 وهكذا يمكننا تلخيص الموضوع كما يلي:

(1) ماذا ينبغي علينا فعله؟ الإجابة: «ألقِ على الرب همَّك» ( مز 55: 22 ).

(2) كيف نقوم بذلك؟ الإجابة:«بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر» ( في 4: 6 ).

(3) لماذا تفعل ذلك؟ الإجابة: «لأنه هو يعتني بكم» ( 1بط 5: 7 ).

إنها نصيحة غالية: ”ألق كل همك على الرب“: اهتمام القلب، المشاكل العائلية، مشاكل العمل، المشاكل الصغيرة، المشاكل العظيمة، أي نوع مُحتمل من المشاكل والاهتمامات. ودعونا نتذكَّر باستمرار أنه لا يوجد أمر كبير أكبر من قوته «آه أيها السيد الرب ها إنَّك قد صنعت السماوات والأرض بقوتك العظيمة وبذراعك الممدودة. لا يعسر عليك شيءٌ» ( إر 32: 17 )، وأمام محبته لا يوجد أمر أصغر من أن يهتم به «أ ليس عُصفوران يُباعان بفلس؟ وواحدٌ منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم.
 وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها مُحصاة. فلا تخافوا. أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة» ( مت 10: 29 -31).
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم


شكرا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

*أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان






أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ َيَسْحَقَهُ بِالحْزَنِ، إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبيِحَةَ إِثْمٍ ( إش 53: 10 )

هذه الآية الجميلة «أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان» ( مز 22: 6 )، تشير إلى ربنا المعبود يسوع في تنازله العجيب، ونرى في هذا التشبيه البليغ العديد من المشابهات بين هذا النوع من الدود والمسيح في حياته وعمله الكفاري:

(1) هناك أنواع كثيرة من الدود صغيرة الحجم، تتغذى على ما تعفَّن وفسَّد، لكن هذه الدودة – موضوع حديثنا – هي دودة كبيرة نوعًا ما تتغذي على أنواع معينة من الأشجار، ولا علاقة لها بالعفن ولا الفساد. وفي هذا نرى ربنا يسوع في حياته الأدبية الرائعة، وكماله المطلق، هذا الذي لم يعرف خطية، ولم يفعل خطية، وليس فيه خطية، إنه «قدوسٌ بلا شرٍّ ولا دَنَس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السماوات» ( عب 7: 26 ).

(2) كان هذا النوع من الدود يُجَمَع بأعداد كبيرة، ثم يُسحق سحقًا، فينتج عن سحقه عصارة أرجوانية اللون، وكان لا بد أن يُسحق ربنا الكريم أيضًا، الذي قيل عنه: «مسحوقٌ لأجل آثامنا» ( إش 53: 5 )، وقيل أيضًا: «أما الرب فسُرَّ بأن يسحقَهُ بالحزن» ( إش 53: 10 ). يقول عنه المرنم:

فاللهُ لم يُشفق على         مسرَّة النفس الوحيدْ
بل سُرَّ أن يسحَقـهُ         بالحزنِ لأجل العبيـــدْ

عزيزي يا له من تنازل عجيب أن يٌقال عن سيدنا إنه دودة لا إنسان، ويا له من ألمٍ رهيب الذي تألمه لأجلنا!
 وأي عقل يستطيع أن يستوعب ما يعنيه سحقه من الله الغاضب جراء خطايانا.
 أمام تنازله والآمه وسحقه لا نملك إلا السجود القلبي العميق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

*موعد مجيء المسيح







وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ اليَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ. وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاواتِ إلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ ( مت 24: 36 )
هذه الأقوال بفم سيدنا توبخ كل المحاولات الرعناء لتحديد 

موعد مجيء المسيح، سواء للاختطاف بالنسبة لنا، أو الظهور بعد ذلك. ولقد قال المسيح لتلاميذه بعد قيامته من الأموات: «ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه» ( أع 1: 7 ).

 وعليه فتحديد يوم أو ساعة لمجيء المسيح أمر يتعارض مع كلام الرب الصريح، سواء قبل الصليب أو بعد القيامة. لكن من الناحية الأخرى، عندما يقول المسيح في هذه العظة عينها «اعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب»، وعندما يقول في لوقا21: 28 «متى ابتدأت هذه تكون، فانتصبوا وارفعوا رؤوسكم لأن نجاتكم تقترب»، فإن هذا وذاك يؤكدان أن من حقنا معرفة اقتراب اليوم، كقول الرسول: «وبالأكثر على قدر ما ترون اليوم يقرب» ( عب 10: 25 ).

وإذا كان الوقت بالتحديد لا يمكن معرفته، ولكن الحقيقة نفسها معروفة ومؤكدة. عرَّف أحدهم فورية مجيء الرب بأنه اليقين وعدم اليقين. اليقين بأن مجيء الرب قريب، وعدم اليقين من جهة يوم هذا المجيء.
 فإن كان اليوم والساعة غير مُحددين، ولكن مجيء الرب قريب جدًا. ولم يقصد الله أن يعلن لنا هذا الأمر، لغرض مجيد، وهو أن يظل الأتقياء في كل العصور في حالة الانتظار والترقب لذلك الرجاء المبارك.

كم كان القديسون الذين عاشوا في القرون السابقة سيخسرون كثيرًا لو أنهم علموا أن الرب سيأتي مثلاً بعد ألفي عام، وبالتالي فإنه لن يأتي في أيامهم! 
وأما هم فقد عاشوا حياة السهر والانتظار كل أيام حياتهم، وكان رجاء مجيء المسيح خير سنيد لهم في الضيقات، وثبَّتهم أمام شراسة الهجمات، وقوَّى عزائمهم في المِحن والأزمات، وضاعف تكريسهم وخدمتهم للسيد رغم المُلِمات، وملأ قلوبهم بالفرح في كل الأوقات.

وقول المسيح هنا إن هذه الساعة لا يعلم بها إلا الآب وحده، لا يخلّ بحقيقة لاهوت الابن، فهو أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد. وفي محدودية الناسوت هو ليس كُلي العلم، ولو أنه طبعًا كذلك بمقتضى لاهوته.
 ونحن لا نفصل بين لاهوت المسيح وناسوته، وإن كنا نميز بينهما.

ودعنا لا ننسى أن الرب قبل أن يقول هذه العبارة، كان قد نطق بعبارة عظيمة لا يمكن أن ينطق بها أي إنسان كائن مَنْ كان: «السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول».
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

*ينبغي .. وينبغي .. وينبغي







يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ ( يو 3: 7 )

«ينبغي» .. كلمة صغيرة ولكنها ذات عُمق شديد وقوة أدبية عظيمة، فهي تحدِّثنا عن ما هو حتمي وضروري ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنه. وفي الأصحاح الثالث من إنجيل يوحنا، نلاحظ الآيات الثلاث التي تتصدرها الكلمة «يَنْبَغِي»:

فأولاً: بالنسبة إلى الإنسان الخاطئ، وحتمية الولادة من فوق (ع7)، نحن نقرأ قول الرب يسوع لنِيقوديموس: «ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق» (ع7).
 وهنا تُشير كلمة «ينبغي» إلى حاجة الإنسان إلى الحصول على حياة جديدة وطبيعة جديدة، وهي صحيحة بالنسبة إلى البشر عمومًا. قد توجد فوارق كثيرة وعظيمة في الحالات الاجتماعية والأدبية، ولكن سواء كان الإنسان متدينًا أو شريرًا كما يقول الناس، فإنه في الحالتين في حاجة ماسة لأن يُولد ثانية. وإن لم يُولد الإنسان ثانيةً فليس له الحق في الدخول إلى السماء، فالولادة الثانية هي ضرورة حتمية للدخول في علاقة مع الله ( يو 3: 3 ، 5).

ثانيًا: بالنسبة إلى الرب يسوع مُخلِّصنا، وحتمية موته على الصليب (ع14). «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية، هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كلُّ مَن يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (ع 14، 15). نعم كان ينبغي أن يُرفَع سيدنا على الصليب، لأنه كان يجب دفع أجرة خطية الإنسان، فالناس لا يمكنهم الذهاب إلى السماء في خطاياهم، وكما رفع موسى الحية النحاسية على راية في البرية، عندما لدغت الحيَّات المُحْرِقَة جميع بني إسرائيل ( عد 21: 4 -9)، «فكلُّ مَن لُدغ ونظر إليها يحيا»، هكذا كان ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان لكي أحصل على حياة جديدة، وهذه الحياة هي في ابن الله، ولكن لا يمكن أن تكون لي إلا بواسطة موته.

ثالثًا: بالنسبة إلى المؤمن، وحتمية التكريس القلبي الحقيقي للمسيح (ع30). وإذ أُولد ثانيةً، ويصير المسيح مخلّصي، تواجهني «يَنْبَغِي» للمرة الثالثة، والتي قالها خادم الرب الأمين يوحنا المعمدان: «ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص» (ع30).
 إنه من امتياز كل مؤمن أن يُعلن المسيح للآخرين باعتباره المُخلِّص الوحيد، ولكن الخادم الحقيقي ـ كيوحنا المعمدان ـ يجتهد أيضًا أن يختفي خلف سَيِّده حتى يتمجد المسيح. وكل سعي لخادم المسيح لجذب الانتباه إليه يُشكّل في الواقع ضربًا من الخيانة وعدم الولاء للرب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*الكتاب المقدس






طَرِيقَ وَصَايَاكَ فَهِّمْنِي، فَأُنَاجِيَ بِعَجَائِبِكَ ( مز 119: 27 )

بالكتاب المقدس وحده نحصل على معرفة الله، ونستطيع أن نتأمل في كمالاته ساجدين. وبالكتاب المقدس نتعرَّف بالرب يسوع المسيح مخلِّصنا لفرح نفوسنا وقوتها وعزائها.

الكتاب المقدس يصل إلى أعماق تعاستنا، ويصل إلى أوج سمو الله لأنه يأتي من عنده وينزل إلينا، ويقودنا صعودًا إليه. وكما أتي الرب يسوع من عند الله ورجع إلى الله، هكذا الكتاب المقدس الذي يعلن الله بطريقة إلهية قد أتى منه، ويرفع إليه كل الذين يقبلونه بالإيمان البسيط. فهو يجعل الله معروفًا لهم لأن الله يعلن نفسه فيه.

 والدليل المباشر على أنه أتى من الله موجود في الكتاب نفسه. إن الشمس لا تحتاج إلى نور ليجعلها ظاهرة، هكذا الكتاب المقدس لا يحتاج إلى دليل من خارجه ليجعل قوته المُحيية والمجددة ظاهرة.

الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. ولا يوجد امتياز أسمى من أن تكون لدينا أخبار آتية إلينا مباشرةً من الله نفسه.

الكتاب المقدس رابطة لا تنفصم عُراها، تربط نفوسنا بالله مباشرة، وقد أعطاه الله لنا لهذا الغرض. فبه يجب أن نولد ثانية «شاء فولَدنا بكلمة الحق» ( يع 1: 18 ) وبدون ذلك ما كان يمكن أن نرى الله مطلقًا. وبه يجب أن نهتدي، وإلا فلا يمكن أن نكون في الحق أبدًا. وبه يجب أن نتغذى، وإلا فلا يمكن أن تكون لنا قوة روحية للارتفاع فوق الشر المُحيط بنا.

الناس يقاومون كلمة الله لأنها الحق. لو أنها لم تصل إلى ضمائرهم، ما كانت لهم حاجة إلى إجهاد أنفسهم في مقاومتها. 
الناس لا يسلِّحون أنفسهم ضد القش، بل ضد السيف الماضي الذي يرتعبون من مَضاء حدَّيه.

تحدثنا كلمة الله عن محبة ونعمة الله الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد لأجل الخطاة مثلي ومثلك ليجعلنا معه، ولكي نعرفه معرفة حقيقية عميقة ووثيقة، ولكي نتمتع به الآن، ونتمتع إلى الأبد. لقد بذله الله ليموت لأجل الخطاة مثلي ومثلك حتى تتطهر ضمائرنا تطهيرًا كاملاً، لنتمكن من الوجود في حضرته بفرح بدون أي سحابة من الخوف أو التأنيب.
 إن وجودنا هناك في ملء الشعور بمحبته هو الفرح الكامل.

والكتاب المقدس يُخبرني أيضًا عن الحق من جهة نفسي كما يخبرني عن الحق من جهة إله المحبة. 
ويشرح لي في الوقت نفسه حكمة مقاصده ومشوراته.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2012)

*المرض لأجل مجد الله!






فَلَمَا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: هذَا المَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلمَوْتِ، بَلْ لِأجْلِ مَجْدِ الله، ليتمجد ابْنُ الله به ( يو 11: 4 )

إن الإيمان ينتظر وقت الله، عالمًا أنه أحسن الأوقات، فهو لا ييأس ولو تأنى، بل يستريح بمنتهى الهدوء والطمأنينة في محبة الله الثابتة الوطيدة، وحكمته الرشيدة المنزهة عن الخطأ. فمهما تأنى الرب فالإيمان يملأ القلب ثقة حلوة وطمأنينة عَذبة. فإن لم تأتهِ النجدة على جناح السرعة فيقول مطمئنًا: «كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير» ولا بد أن تُثمر على مرّ الزمان «لمجد الله».

 والإيمان يعطي المؤمن قدرة على تبرئة الله وسط المِحَن وعند الشدائد، وهو عالم ومعترف أن محبة الله لا تألوا جهدًا في صُنع الخير والإتيان بما هو أفضل لمحبوبه.

ويا لها من راحة يَظفر بها القلب متى علم أن ذاك ـ الذي تعهد بشأننا ونحن في الضعف أو في الحاجة وأعواز السبيل الماسة من بدء الطريق إلى نهايتها ـ قد راعى مجد الله من كل وجه، وأن ذلك المجد كان جلّ غرضه في كل شيء. فسواء في عمل الفداء الخطير، أو في دقائق وتفاصيل حياتنا فلمجد الله المكان الأول والمركز الأسمى في قلب ربنا المبارك. فمهما بذل وضحى فقد سلَّم في كل شيء مدافعًا عن مجد الله ومتمسكًا به. قد تخلى عن مجده الخاص واتضع مُخليًا نفسه، وقد سلَّم في حقوقه الشخصية، وأسلم حياته الغالية الكريمة لكي يضع أساسًا راسخًا لمجد الله، ذلك المجد الذي يملأ السماء، وعن قريب سيغطي كل الأرض ويشرق بلمعانه إلى الأبد في دائرة الكون الواسع الأرجاء.

فمتى تمكَّنت نفوسنا من هذا الحق وأيقنت به، كان لنا من وراء ذلك الراحة والطمأنينة في كل أحوالنا، سواء أَ كان خلاص نفوسنا أو غفران خطايانا أو أعوازنا اليومية وكل ما مَن شأنه أن يدرِّب نفوسنا.

 لقد زوَّدنا بما نحن في عَوَز إليه سواء في الوقت الحاضر أو الأبدية مُراعيًا في ذلك «مجد الله». فخلاصنا وسد أعوازنا مرتبطان كُليًا بمجد الله؛ مجد الله الذي هو المحور الذي تدور عليه أعمال الرب يسوع ماضيًا وحاضرًا ومستقبلاً.

فخليق بنا أن نتذكَّر ـ إن لم توافنا النجدة والعون عاجلاً في أحزاننا وتجاربنا ومصاعبنا وتدريبات نفوسنا ـ أن السر في التأني هو مُراعاة مجد الله، وملاحظة خيرنا الصحيح ونفعنا الحقيقي.

ولا يغرب عن بالنا أن الله في محض نعمته جعل مجده وخيرنا مرتبطين معًا، أي متى تمجَّد ظفَرنا نحن بالخير.
*​


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*رووووعه بجد

ربنا يباركك على عملك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

*الإنجيل مُعاشًا






فَقَطْ عِيشُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لإنْجِيل اَلْمسِيحِ ( في 1: 27 )
حرَّض الرسول بولس إخوة فيلبي في هذه الرسالة لأن يعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح ( في 1: 27 ). 

فدعنا نسأل أنفسنا أيها القارئ العزيز:
 أين نحن من العيشة المتوافقة مع إنجيل المسيح؟

إن كلمة «إنجيل» تعني ”الخبر السار“، ولا يوجد خبر سار أعظم من التجسد والصليب، كفارة عن خطايانا. إلا أن: الإنجيل ليس مجرَّد خبر يُذاع، ولا حتى مجرد حقيقة تُصدق، بل هو حياة تُعاش.

إلا أنه يبرز أمامنا السؤال: كيف يعيش الإنسان الساقط، المنفصل عن الله روحيًا، والميت أدبيًا، كيف يمكنه أن يعيش كما يحق لهذا الإنجيل؟ إننا إن اعتمدنا على مجهود ذلك الإنسان ”الميت روحيًا“ أو على أعماله فإننا يقينًا ـ ومنطقيًا ـ نتبع السراب ونتخيَّل الوهم. لكن دعني أوضح الصورة كاملة.

إن ذات الإنجيل الذي يذيع أروع الأخبار عن محبة الله، يحمل في طياته قوة حياة روحية تُقيم الميت روحيًا عندما يقبله قلبيًا، وتُغيِّر الفاسد أدبيًا إذ يؤمن بقوته عمليًا. قال الرسول بولس نفسه، عن إنجيل المسيح نفسه، في رسالة رومية هذه الأقوال الخالدة: «لأني لست أستحي بإنجيل المسيح، لأنه قوة الله للخلاص لكل مَن يؤمن» ( رو 1: 16 ).

إذًا فلكي يُعَاش الإنجيل كما يحق، ينبغي أولاً أن يُقبَل كقوة الله للخلاص من الخطية ودينونتها.

عزيزي: هل قبلت الإنجيل؟ ليس سؤالي هو هل قرأت الإنجيل؟ بل هل قبلت البشارة المُفرحة؟ بل بالحري هل قبلت صاحب البشرى السارة نفسه، وموضوع الإنجيل ذاته، الرب يسوع المسيح مخلِّصًا شخصيًا لحياتك؟ هل رجعت إليه بكل قلبك تائبًا عن شرَّك معترفًا بأنك خاطئ وأنك قد أخطأت وأنك لا تملك في ذاتك قدرة، بل ربما ولا حتى رغبة في بعض الأحيان لترك طرقك الردية؟ قُل للرب الآن: 
توّبني فأتوب ... ارجعني إليك فأرجع ( إر 31: 18 ). وإلا فالبؤس نصيبك هنا، والشقاء مصيرك هناك.

ليتك تتعقل وتتأمل آخرتك ( تث 32: 29 )

 وتدرك أن الفرصة المُتاحة أمامك الآن، قد تضيع إلى الأبد غدًا، وثق أنك عندما تقبل إنجيل المسيح للخلاص، فإنك ساعتها فقط يمكنك أن تبدأ طريق العيشة كما يحق لهذا الإنجيل.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> *رووووعه بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك على عملك
> *



آمين

+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## sandymena31 (18 يوليو 2012)

وجبه روحيه رائعه تحلقبالروح و النفس فرحا وسرورا  بمخلصنا الصالح اشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## mary naeem (18 يوليو 2012)

*لماذا توقفت هذه الةجبات الرائعة*
*التى تملئ نفوسنا بالسلامة*
*ارجو ان تكون يوميا كما فى السابق*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> وجبه روحيه رائعه تحلقبالروح و النفس فرحا وسرورا  بمخلصنا الصالح اشكر تعب محبتكم




+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> *لماذا توقفت هذه الةجبات الرائعة*
> *التى تملئ نفوسنا بالسلامة*
> *ارجو ان تكون يوميا كما فى السابق*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​



معلش انتم صلولى علشان اضيف كل يوم ومكسلش

+ ميرسى للممتابعة والتشجيع

الرب يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

*صموئيل وسِماته الأدبية







وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أُخْطِئَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَأَكُفَّ عَنِ الصَّلاَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، بَلْ أُعَلِّمُكُمُ الطَّرِيقَ الصَّالِحَ.. ( 1صم 12: 23 )
تُخبرنا كلمة الله في 1صموئيل12 عن أربع سِمات ارتبطت بحياة صموئيل، وتتفق مع رسالة يعقوب:

(1) البر: إن كلمة البر تعني الاستقامة، ولقد عاش صموئيل حياة الاستقامة وهو يقول للشعب: «أنا قد سِرت أمامكم منذ صِباي إلى هذا اليوم. هأنذا فاشهدوا عليَّ قدام الرب وقدام مسيحه: ثورَ مَن أخذت، وحمار مَن أخذت، ومَن ظلمت، ومَن سحقت، ومن يد مَن أخذت فِدية لأُغضي عينيَّ عنه، فأرُد لكم؟ فقالوا: 
لم تظلمنا ولا سحقتنا ولا أخذت من يد أحد شيئًا» ( 1صم 12: 2 -5). هنا نجد الجانب التطبيقي للإيمان؛ أي الحالة لا مجرد المقام أمام الله «ترون إذًا أنه بالأعمال يتبرر الإنسان، لا بالإيمان وحده» ( يع 2: 21 -26).

(2) التواضع: لقد قال صموئيل للشعب: «فأرسل الرب يَربعل وبَدَان ويفتاح وصموئيل» ( 1صم 12: 11 )، ونلاحظ أنه يضع نفسه آخر الكل. وبصفته المتكلّم، كان يمكنه أن يضع نفسه في الأول، وبعد ذلك يضع الآخرين، كما يُسمَع في حديث البعض، فيقول: أنا وفلان. وهو لم يضع اسمه أخيرًا لأنه جاء بعدهم، ولكنه كأنه يقول إني أصغر الكل. وفي هذا قال الرسول يعقوب: «يقاوم الله المُستكبرين، وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة» ( يع 4: 6 ).

(3) الصلاة: لقد أخذ صموئيل على عاتقه أن لا يكف عن الصلاة من أجل الشعب فقال: «أما أنا فحاشا لي أن أُخطئ إلى الرب فأكُف عن الصلاة من أجلكم» ( 1صم 12: 23 ). أ لعلنا نشعر بهذه المسؤولية أن نصلي لأجل إخوتنا؟
 لقد تكررت كلمة الصلاة في يعقوب5: 13-18 سبع مرات، لِما لها من أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا. قال الرسول يعقوب: «طِلبة البار تقتدر كثيرًا في فِعلها»، وهذا ما تبرهن في صموئيل عندما «دعا صموئيل الرب فأعطى رعودًا ومطرًا في ذلك اليوم» ( 1صم 12: 18 ).

(4) التعليم: «بل أُعلِّمكم الطريق الصالح المستقيم» ( 1صم 12: 23 ). والطريق الصالح المستقيم هو أن يتقي الشعب الرب، ويعبده بالأمانة من كل قلوبهم ( 1صم 12: 24 ). وقبل أن يُعلّمهم صموئيل هذا الطريق، عاشهُ هو أولاً في حياة البر والتواضع والصلاة المستمرة لأجلهم، وبذلك استطاع أن يأخذ دور المُعلّم، وينطبق عليه القول: «مَن هو حكيمٌ وعالمٌ بينكم، فَليُرِ أعماله بالتصرف الحَسَن في وداعة الحكمة» ( يع 3: 13 ). لقد فعل صموئيل كما فعل سَيِّدنا المعبود، إذ كان يفعل أولاً، وما يفعله كان يُعلِّم به ( أع 1: 1 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2012)

*النعمة والحق






فَسَقَطَتْ عَلَىَ وَجْهِهَا وَسَجَدَتْ إِلى الأَرْضِ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: كَيْفَ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فيِ عَيْنَيْكَ حَتَّى تَنْظُرُ إليَّ وَأَنَا غَرِيبَةٌ ( را 2: 10 )

إننا لا نجد في بوعز فقط ظلالاً مسبّقة لأمجاد فادينا العظيم، بل إعلانًا جميلاً لطرق الرب بالنعمة في تعاملاته معنا فرديًا. 

إنه من امتيازنا لا أن نتعلم فقط الحق المختص بشخصه وبعمله، بل أن نختبر تعاملاته بالنعمة التي ننقاد بها إلى معرفة شخصه.

لقد تميَّزت طرق بوعز، جبار البأس مع راعوث، بالنعمة والحق، ليستحضر أمامنا المجيد الذي أتى بالنعمة والحق. ونحن في ضعفنا قد نُظهر النعمة على حسب الحق، أو نحفظ الحق على حساب النعمة، ولكن مع المسيح نجد التعبير النهائي للنعمة مع حفظ الحق كاملاً.

إننا نجد في بوعز النعمة في لمساتها المؤثرة إذ يضع كل غناه تحت تصرف الغريبة الآتية من موآب، والتي بحسب حرفية الناموس لا يحق لها أن تدخل جماعة الرب ( تث 23: 3 ). فحقوله وفتياته وفتيانه وآباره وقمحه وكل ما يملك تحت تصرف راعوث. وكان عليها أن تبقى في حقوله وأن تشتغل مع فتياته، وأن تجمع وراء فتيانه، وأن تشرب من بئره. إنه لم يتكلم كلمة من جهة أصلها وغربتها وفقرها. ولا كلمة تعيير على الماضي، ولا تهديد للمستقبل، ولا مُطالبة لها عما تجمعه في الحاضر من المحصول، فالكل مُعطى لها بمُطلق النعمة السخية. إنها ظلال لتعاملات المسيح مع الخطاة نظيرنا. 

إن النعمة تضع أفضل هِبات السماء تحت تصرف امرأة خاطئة عند بئر سوخار، والنعمة هي التي أمرَت سمك البحر أن يدخل في شبكة رجل مملوء بالخطية مثل بطرس، وهي التي تفتح فردوس الله للّص ميت.

وكما نعرف جيدًا أن غنى النعمة لا يُضعف نور الحق ولمعانه. نعم، فإن النعمة تستدعي الحق. 

ولم يكن بوعز بحاجة أن يُذكِّر هذه الغريبة بأصلها الوضيع. وهي نفسها اعترفت بالحق، ولكنها نعمة بوعز هي التي جذبت اعترافها.

 لقد سقطت على وجهها إلى الأرض أمام بوعز، ولم تحسب نفسها شيئًا أمام إدراكها لعظمة الشخص الذي تقف أمامه، والتي اعترفت بكل بركة نالتها منه. وبسؤالها أجابت: «كيف وجدتُ نعمةً في عينيك؟».

 إنها لم تجد في نفسها أي استحقاق لهذه النعمة، واعترفت بحسب الطبيعة أنه لا يحق لها أية مطالبة لبوعز، إذ اعترفت: «وأنا غريبة». 
وهي بمفردها أمام نعمة بوعز أعطته مكانه الحقيقي واتخذت مكانها الصحيح، مُذكِّرة إيانا بطرق النعمة والحق في ربنا يسوع المسيح.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (21 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم



ميرسى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

*الصلاة التي زعزعت المكان






َلَمَّا صَلَّوْا تَزَعْزَعَ الْمَكَانُ الَّذِي كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ فِيهِ وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ ( أع 4: 31 )

صلاة التلاميذ العظيمة الواردة في أعمال4: 24 – 30 تحتوي على العديد من الأفكار الهامة:

ـ أنت هو الإله الصانع السماء والأرض والبحر: هذه البداية الرائعة جعلت عيونهم تنشغل بعظمة إلههم وقدرته فصغرت في عيونهم المصاعب والضيقات التي يتعرَّضون لها. فلو بدأوا الصلاة بشرح المشكلة للرب ربما كانوا يزدادون ضغطًا وضيقًا لأنهم سيتذكَّرون تفاصيل المشكلة.

ـ القائل بفم داود فتاك: حفظ كلمة الله هو بمثابة سلاح لنا نستخدمه في الصلاة، فيا لروعة استخدام كلمة الله في الصلاة في الوقت المناسب!

ـ انظر إلى تهديداتهم: لم يعطوا الرب طريقة للعمل أو أسلوبًا ليحل المشكلة لكنهم وضعوا المشكلة أمام الرب كما هي، واثقين أنه سيفعل الأفضل لهم. هذا يذكِّرنا بما قالته المطوَّبة مريم للرب في أول معجزة له في عُرس قانا الجليل حينما قالت له: «ليس لهم خمرٌ» (يوحنا2: 3).

 لقد أكتفت بوضع المشكلة أمامه. كذلك في آخر معجزة فعلها الرب وهي إقامة لعازر من الموت جاءت كلمات مريم ومرثا بالصورة نفسها فقالتا للرب: «يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض» (يوحنا11: 3) وضعتا أمامه المشكلة دون وضع حلول بشرية، وهذه هي الثقة المطلقة في السيد القادر على كل شيء.

ـ وامنح عبيدك أن يتكلموا بكلامك بكل مجاهرة: كنا نتوقع أن يطلبوا حفظًا من الخطر أو ربما أجازة من الخدمة؛ حتى تهدأ الأمور، لكنهم أعلنوا عن غيرتهم المقدسة، ومحبتهم العميقة للرب بهذه الطلبة. فطلبوا نعمة أكبر للمجاهرة بكلمته. فأمام الضيقات والاضطهادات تظهر معادن القلوب الحقيقية، وقد نجح التلاميذ في الامتحان بجدارة، حتى إن الرب استجاب لهم هذه الطِلبة بالذات فور انتهائهم من الصلاة.

 وكلمة مجاهرة هنا تأتي بمعنى: بوضوح وصراحة وحرية، فطِلبتهم كانت أن يشهدوا بكلمة الله دون غموض أو اللجوء لكلمات غير صريحة خوفًا من التهديدات، بل طلبوا من الرب أن يعطيهم جرأة حتى يشهدوا بكل الحق دون مواربة أو غموض.

ليت الرب يعيننا حتى نثق في إلهنا القدير ونتخذ من كل ضيقة تواجهنا فرصة للصلاة والتمسك به والارتماء في أحضانه.
*​


----------



## mary naeem (21 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الوجبة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> شكرا على الوجبة الرائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

*جزة جدعون







فَإِنْ كَانَ طَلٌّ عَلَى الْجَّزَةِ وَحْدَهَا, وَجَفَافٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا, عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ تُخَلِّصُ بِيَدِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ( قض 6: 37 )

طلب جدعون علامة من الله، ليتأكد أن الله سوف يُخلِّص إسرائيل بيده. 
لقد طلب أن يكون طلّ على الجزة وحدها وجفاف على الأرض، وكان كذلك. ثم طلب جدعون علامة ثانية، وهي أن يكون العكس؛ جفاف على الجزة وحدها وعلى كل الأرض ليكن طل. ففعل الله كذلك!

ونحن في ضوء العهد الجديد يمكننا أن نفهم المعاني الروحية لتلك العلامة.

 فالمسيح الذي كان «كشاةٍ تُسَاق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه»، نرى صورة له في الجزة. فهو الذي في كل حياته كان عليه الطل الذي هو تعبير عن رضى الله، وعن سروره به ( تث 33:  13؛ مز133: 3).

 في تلك الأثناء كان على الأرض كلها جفاف. 
فلقد نظر الله من السماء، ولم يجد أحدًا يمكن أن يُدخِل السرور إلى قلبه إذ الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا، وليس مَن يعمل صلاحًا ليس ولا واحد، لكن السماء عند معمودية المسيح انفتحت، ونظر الآب إلى المسيح وقال:
 «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت»، وفي ذلك نجد أن الجزة وحدها كان عليها طل، وعلى الأرض كلهـا جفـاف.

لكن عند الصليب انعكست الآية.
 لقد صار عليه هو الجفاف.
 يقول: «يبست مثل شقفة قوتي، ولصق لساني بحنكي» ( مز 22: 15 ).
 لقد صار جفاف شديد على الجزة، لكي يُصبح على الأرض كلها طلّ!

والمسيح طالما كان الطلّ عليه كان الله يستجيب له، أما عندما كان عليه جفاف فإنه لم يستجب. وهو في كل حياته كان عليه طل؛ كان يصلي والله يستجيب له. 
عندما خاطب أباه عند قبر لعازر «قال: أيها الآب ... أنا علمتُ أنَّك في كل حين تسمع لي».

 فطالما عليه الطل، كان الله يستجيب له على الفور. وكأن الله يقول له: لقد وجدت فيك سروري وفرحي، فكل ما تطلبه أستجيبه لك.

لكن أ ليس عجيبًا أن يقول المسيح عند الصليب: «إلهي، في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب»؟ لماذا يسمع الرب لي أنا الآن رغم أنني في ذاتي مليء بالخطايا؟ الإجابة لأنه غضب على بديلي الكامل المبارك فوق الصليب، والآن هو لا يراني في الخطية، إنما يراني في البار؛ يرانا في المسيح كالمسيح.

لك كل المجد يا سيدنا، فلقد كان لا بد أن يكون عليك وحدك الجفاف طالما أنك أردت أن يكون علينا نحن طـلّ!
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (23 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ميرسى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

*التفكير في الذات وإهمال الآخرين







وَأَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجًا، وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ؟ ( 1يو 3: 17 )
إن إهمال الفقراء لهو صورة واضحة من صور الأنانية التي يحكم الكتاب بعدم جوازها. وغالبًا ما تظهر هذه الصورة عن غير قصد. وهي تنشأ من عادة التفكير في مطالب الذات بدلاً من التفكير في الآخرين. 
وفي بعض الحالات نرى الأنانية تُعطي، ولكنها تعطي لتتخلَّص من المضايقة، إذ إن الأنانية لا تُعطي مطلقًا من باب العطف الحقيقي. إن العطاء المسيحي الحقيقي لا يمكن أن يكون في جو الأنانية أو محبة الذات.

في حالات كثيرة لا نقصد أن نكون أنانيين. ولكن لكوننا مُهملين في اقتفاء أثر المسيح، ولكوننا مُتخذين أنفسنا هدفًا بدلاً من المسيح، فإن هذه الرذيلة تبرز في كثير من أعمالنا. إن هذه الرذيلة تقوِّض الحياة المسيحية وتنتزع القوة من الكلمات التي نوجهها للآخرين. إن إحدى مميزات المحبة أنها «لا تطلب ما لنفسها» ( 1كو 13: 5 ). 

ليتنا نفحص أنفسنا في نور كلمة الله، فنطرد «الثعالب الصغار» ( نش 15: 2 ) التي تُفسد كروم حياتنا الروحية.

ما هو إذًا علاج الأنانية؟ 

ربما يُجيب واحد فيقول: أن نخدم الآخرين، كما في مَثَل السامري الصالح. هذه لا شك عادة صالحة ومسيحية؛ أن أجد في كل شخص أستطيع أن أخدمه قريبًا لي، وأن أحبه كنفسي. 
إنه من المهم جدًا أن تتكون لديّ عادة التفكير في راحة الآخرين ورغباتهم في كل المناسبات، وأن أحاول أن أرضي قريبي في كل الأوقات لبُنيانه. ولكن مع هذا، فإن هناك طريقة أفضل، وهي أن يصبح المسيح مركز تفكيري بدلاً من تفكيري في ذاتي، فينتج عن هذا أن يكون هو مصدر كل أعمالي. بهذه الطريقة أصبح ليس فقـط غير أناني، ولكن مُتمثلاً بالمسيح، ليس فقط سلبيًا ولكن إيجابيًا أيضًا.

أيها المؤمن العزيز، هذا هو نوع المسيحية التي يفهمها الناس والتي تُمجد الله تمجيدًا حقيقيًا. عندما يتخلى الإنسان طواعية عن المكان الأفضل الذي من حقه أن يحتله، وعندما يتنازل عن فائدة كان يمكن أن ينالها، ويمضي في طريقه متحملاً المشقة لكي يُقدِّم الرحمة للآخرين.
 وعندما يُعطي ليس فقط من غناه ووفرته، لأجل خاطر شعب المسيح الذين يهتم بهم. وعندما لا ينفق فقط، ولكن يُنفَق أيضًا، عندئذ يصبح رسالة المسيح المعروفة والمقروءة من جميع الناس. ليت محبته تحصُرنا لكي نعيش لمجده.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (23 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك لمجد الله


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

*لا يُفقَد أحدٌ







ارْفَعُوا إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ عُيُونَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا مَنْ خَلَقَ هَذِهِ؟..لِكَثْرَةِ الْقُوَّةِ وَكَوْنِهِ شَدِيدَ الْقُدْرَةِ لاَ يُفْقَدُ أَحَدٌ ( إش 40: 26 )
في هذا الأصحاح العظيم (إش40) نقرأ عن الخليقة التي تُعلن وتُبرهن عن إلهنا أنه كلي القدرة (ع12، 26، 29). 

ولكن لماذا يُسرّ الله أن يُعلن لنا عن قدرته غير المحدودة هذه؟ وللإجابة نقول:

أولاً: لكي يقودنا إلى الثقة فيه، والارتماء عليه في ضعفنا، فهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ يستطيع أن يُبدّل ضعفنا إلى قوة، فهو القائل: «تكفيك نعمتي، لأن قوتي في الضعف تُكمَلُ» ( 2كو 12: 9 )، وهو الذي «يعطي المُعيي قدرة، ولعديم القوة يُكثِّر شدةً» ( إش 40: 29 )، فهيا يا مَن تشعر بضعفك وعجزك اختبر قول الرسول بولس: «أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني» ( في 4: 13 ).

ثانيًا: لكي يُؤكد لنا أمر حفظنا وضماننا الأبدي «لكثرة القوة وكونهِ شديد القدرة لا يُفقَد أحدٌ» ( إش 40: 26 ). يا لها من كلمات مُقوية ومُعزية ومُطمئنة؛ لأنه كثير القوة ولكونه شديد القدرة لا يمكن أن أحدًا من النجوم والكواكب ـ التي تدور في الأفلاك ـ أن يُفقَد أو يخرج عن مساره، فهو ـ له كل المجد ـ «حاملٌ كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» ( عب 1: 3 )، «وفيه يقوم الكل» ( كو 1: 17 ). أَوَ لم يَقُل ربنا المعبود وهو يتحدث عن حفظه لخرافه: «ولا يخطفها أحدٌ من يدي ... ولا يقدر أحدٌ أن يخطف من يد أبي» ( يو 10: 28 ، 29). ألا نرى في ذلك كل الضمان؛ فنحن محفوظون في يد الابن وفي يد الآب. وأين هي القوة الأعظم لتخطف واحدًا من قطيع الرب التي يقول عنها «خرافي»؟ ( يو 10: 27 )، ثم إن الروح القدس يقول أيضًا: «يدعو خرافه الخاصة بأسماءٍ ويُخرجها» ( يو 10: 3 ).

إنه يعرف خاصته، ويعرفهم بأعدادهم ، ويعرفهم بأسمائهم، مثلما قيل عنه: «يُخرج بعددٍ جُندها، يدعو كلها بأسماءٍ» ( إش 40: 26 )، وأيضًا «يُحصي عدد الكواكب. يدعو كلها بأسماءٍ. عظيمٌ هو ربنا، وعظيم القوة. لفهمه لا إحصاء» ( مز 147: 4 ، 5).
 وهو ـ تبارك اسمه ـ لا يُحصِي فقط عدد الكواكب «بل شعور رؤوسكم أيضًا جميعها مُحصاةٌ. فلا تخافوا!» ( لو 12: 7 ).

 نعم. لماذا إذًا الشك والخوف؟ 
ليتنا بعد كل هذا يتم فينا القول: «وأما مُنتظرو الرب فيجدِّدون قوة. يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور. يركضون ولا يتعبون. يمشون ولا يُعيون» ( إش 40: 31 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك لمجد الله


آمين

ميرسى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (24 يوليو 2012)

وحبة مميزة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> وحبة مميزة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


آمين

ميرسى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

*رئيس السُقاة ورئيس الخبازين






تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإنسَانِ مُسَتقيِمَةً، وَعَاقبِتَهُا طُرُقُ المَوْتِ ( أم 14: 12 )

في تكوين40 نقرأ عن شخصيتين هامتين، رئيس السُقـاة ورئيس الخبازين، بينهما العديد من المشابهات، وبينهما بعض المفارقات أيضًا.

أولاً: المشابهات بينهما:

1- كل منهما كان له مركز كبير ومقام رفيع، فالواحد رئيس للخبازين والآخر رئيس للسُقاة.

2- كلاهما أذنبا إلى سيدهما ملك مصر.

3- على كليهما سخَط فرعون.

4- كلاهما سُجنا في السجن ذاته.

5- كل منهما حلم حُلمه الخاص به في الليلة عينها.

6- كل منهما اغتم من جراء الحلم الذي حلمه.

7- قام يوسف بتفسير الحلم لكل منهما.

8- كلاهما خرجا من السجن في نفس اليوم، بعد ثلاثة أيام من تفسير يوسف للحلمين.

ثانيًا: المفارقات بين رئيس السُقاة ورئيس الخبازين:

كان رئيس الخبازين في حلمه وإذ به يحمل ثلاث سلال حوارى على رأسه، فيها من جميع طعام فرعون من صنعة الخباز. كان الرجل يحمل سلاله الثلاث قاصدًا فرعون، راجيًا وراغبًا أن ينال رضاه، وأن يلقى ما صنعه استحسانه وقبوله. أما رئيس السُقاة فما كان يحمل شيئًا على رأسه، بل يحمل كأسًا بين يديه ممتلئ من عصير العنب وتوجه به إلى فرعون.
 والمفاجأة أن الأول – رئيس الخبازين – لم يصل إلى فرعون، ولم يذق فرعون شيئًا مما صنعه وحمله. بينما الثاني وصل إلى فرعون وأعطى الكأس في يد فرعون. 

مثلما لم يصل رئيس الخبازين لفرعون بينما رئيس السُقاة وصل، هكذا أيضًا لا يمكن أن يصل إلى الله مَن يتكل على أعماله، ولن يرضى الله عنه ولا عن أعمال بره الذاتي. بينما مَن يأتي إلى الله – لا في استحقاقات أعماله هو – بل في استحقاقات عمل المسيح الكفاري، ينال رضاه وقبوله.

خرج رئيس السُقاة من سجنه ورُّدَ إلى مقامه ورُّدَ إليه اعتباره، بينما رئيس الخبازين خرج من السجن إلى مصيره التعيس، فرفع فرعون رأسه عنه وعلَّقه على خشبة.

عزيزي .. «توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة، وعاقبتها طُرق الموت» ( أم 14: 12 )، لن يقبلك الله ما لم تأتِ إليه مُحتميًا في دم ابنه الكريم، أسرع الآن بقبولك للمسيح مخلِّصًا وفاديًا. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

*إبراهيم وجسارة الإيمان







بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ... تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ ... لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَات.. ( عب 11: 8 - 10)

يُعتبر إبراهيم نموذجًا قلَّ أن يظهر له نظير أو مثيل في جسارة الإيمان، فهو لم يكن ذلك الإنسان الحالم ذا الأوهام والخيالات أو حتى الأُمنيات، بل الرجل الذي تملَّكته الرؤيا السماوية والمجد الإلهي العظيم، فخرج في رحلة معالمها غير معروفة «فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي».

 وفي رحلته لم يكن قصبة تحركها الريح، بل كان على يقين شديد أنه في الطريق الصحيح ويتجه نحو الهدف الأعلى والأمجد والأسنى، وهو مدفوع بعنصر فعَّال وبأقوى قوة يمكن أن تحرك أي إنسان، والتي بدونها هيهات أن يفعل هذا أفضل الأبطال أو أقوى الأقوياء، أقصد ”الإيمان“. 

ومن دون تردد أو أي شُبهة أعطى ظهره للوطن والأرض والأهل والأصحاب ووجهه عبر الفيافي والقفار.
 وفى ثقة لا تتراخى أو تتزعزع راح يضرب رمال الصحراء بعصاه سائرًا خلف الذى دعاه.

بهذا الإيمان أيضًا وقف إبراهيم على أعلى ربوة من الأرض التي رحل إليها يتطلع إلى وطن أفضل من شنعار، وينتظر مدينة أبقى من مدينة الإنسان (بابل)؛ «المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله».

 ومع أن ما يراه ليس سوى رمال وأعداء، إلا أنه كان يرى غير المنظور، ويلامس غير الملموس.
 لم يكن يعلم كيفية الوصول إليها، لكنه كان يدرك أن الذى دعاه يرى أفضل منه، ويعرف أفضل مما يعرفه. وفى هذا كان سر انتظاره وكفايته، بل وسلامه العميق، وذلك لأنه كان يسلك بالإيمان لا بالعيان. وليس بعجيب حين نراه بعد ذلك يدخل بجسارة الإيمان بغلمانه الثلاث مئة والثمانية عشر فى معركة عجز عن مواجهتها ملوك سدوم وعمورة ومدن الدائرة، ويحوِّل الهزيمة إلى النصر، ويسترد لوطًا بن أخيه ويسترجع الأسرى والأسلاب.

والمؤمنون مثل إبراهيم مدعوون بكلمة الله بطريقة توقظ فيهم مشاعر الاستجابة لها. وهذه الدعوة فردية يختبرها كل منهم. وبالدعوة ينفصلون عن خطاياهم السالفة ومعاشراتهم، ويتقدسون لمستقبل مجيد.
 وعبر رحلة الحياة ـ التي هي برية بالنسبة لهم ـ يختبرون سحابة العناية الإلهية ترافقهم إلى أن يصلوا إلى نهر مُنعش، مياهه باردة، يفصل بين حاضرهم والمستقبل، ولا بد لهم أن يعبروه. البعض يعبرونه وسط أمواج عالية، والبعض يعبرونه على اليابسة «لا نرقد كلُّنا ولكننا كلنا نتغيَّر»
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

*الخاتم والحذاء







فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ ... اجْعَلُوا خَاتِمًا فيِ يَدِهِ، وَحِذَاءً فيِ رِجْلَيْهِ ( لو 15: 22 )

«الخاتم» هو ختم المحبة، يتكلَّم عن أمانة العهد، وقد أصبح بعد ذلك رمزًا لوحدة الزواج. 
والخاطئ الراجع لا يحصل فقط على «الحُلَّة الأولى» أي شخص المسيح كبرِّه المُكتَسَب، ولكن أيضًا على ختم الله، وهذا الختم هو الروح القدس نفسه: «الذي خَتَمنا أيضًا، وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا» ( 2كو 1: 22 ). نعم، الروح القدس هو ختم محبة الله؛ البرهان على أمانة العهد «لا تُحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به خُتمتم ليوم الفداء» ( أف 4: 30 ).
 وأيضًا الروح القدس هو الذي يجعلنا نتحد مع المسيح، «وأما مَنْ التصق بالرب فهو روحٌ واحد» 
( 1كو 6: 17 ).

كما يكلِّمنا «الخاتم» أيضًا عن الملكية: فالمرأة التي ترتدي خاتمي تفعل ذلك كعلامة أنها ملكي ـ أي زوجتي. هكذا أيضًا الروح القدس في داخلنا يعلن أننا ننتمي للمسيح: «إن كان أحدٌ ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له» ( رو 8: 9 ).

ونرى أيضًا في كلمة الله أن «الخاتم» يُعطى كعلامة الكرامة العالية والتقدير: «وخلعَ فرعون خاتمه من يدهِ وجعله في يد يوسف، وألبسه ثياب بوصٍ، ووضع طوق ذهبٍ في عُنقهِ، وأركبه في مركبته الثانية، ونادوا أمامه اركعوا» ( تك 41: 42 ، 43).
 وهذا «الخاتم» الذي أعطاه الأب للضال وُضع في يده. وإذ تكلِّمنا اليد عن العمل، ويرمز الخاتم للروح القدس، ألا يدل هذا أنه من الآن فصاعدًا يجب أن تؤدَّى كل أعمالنا بقوة هذا الروح نفسه؟

والآن «حذاءً في رجليه» يتكلم عن إمداد الله للسلوك اليومي. فعندما أخذ موسى التعليمات بخصوص الاستعداد للفصح، قال الرب: «وهكذا تأكلونه: أحقاؤكم مشدودة وأحذيتكم في أرجلكم، وعصيّكم في أيديكم» ( خر 12: 11 ). فهم لم يكونوا مستعدين ليبدأوا رحلتهم إلى أن أصبحت «أحذيتهم» في أرجلهم. وأيضًا عندما أرسل الرب الاثني عشر أوصاهم أن «يكونوا مشدودين بنعالٍ» ( مر 6: 9 ). وفي أفسس6 حيث يحث الرسول المؤمنين أن يلبسوا «سلاح الله الكامل» تأتي إحدى المواصفات: «حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد إنجيل السلام». 
فلن نكون مستعدين للذهاب بإنجيل نعمة الله للعالم الهالك قبل أن تحتذي أرجلنا. وكم هو جميل أن نفارق بين هاتين الآيتين: 
«أرجلهم (الأشرار) إلى الشر تجري، وتُسرع إلى سَفك الدم الزكي» ( إش 59: 7 )، «ما أجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المُخبر بالسلام، المبشر بالخير، المُخبر بالخلاص» ( إش 52: 7 )!
*​


----------



## mary naeem (31 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المشاركة المميزة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> شكرا على المشاركة المميزة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الكرازة الصحيحة






فالله الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فيِ كُلّ مكَاَنٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا ( أع 17: 30 )

تُرينا كلمة الله أن جميع الذين كرزوا بالإنجيل اهتموا قبل كل شيء بالتكلم مع السامعين عن التوبة، فلقد تكلموا قليلاً عن جهنم، ولكنهم تكلموا كثيرًا عن التوبة. وهذا النوع من الكرازة يعوز معظم الكارزين الآن، إذ بدونه يكثر المؤمنون بالاسم الذين لم يولدوا ولادة جديدة.

وتُرينا الكلمة بوضوح اهتمام الله بالتوبة. وبالرجوع إلى إنجيل لوقا مثلاً نرى الرب يُعلن أن غرض إتيانه إلى الأرض أن يدعو خطاة إلى التوبة ( لو 5: 32 ).
 ومرتين يبيِّن للسامعين أنهم إن لم يتوبوا فلا بد وأن يهلكوا ( لو 13: 3 ، 5)، ومرتين يؤكد أن سبب فرح السماء بالناس إنما هو توبتهم ( لو 15: 7 ، 10).

والرب بعد القيامة يكلِّف تلاميذه بأن يكرزوا باسمه بالتوبة لمغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم ( لو 24: 47 )، ومع هذا نجد الكثيرين يكرزون بالإيمان دون أن يقرنوه بالتوبة. إذا رجعنا إلى سفر الأعمال نجد أوائل الكارزين بالإنجيل يطيعون أمر سيدهم ( أع 2: 30 ؛ 3: 19؛ 26: 20).

ومن أعمال11: 18 نرى أن التوبة يجب أن تسبق الحياة إذ يقول: «فلما سمعوا ذلك سكتوا، وكانوا يمجدون الله قائلين: إذًا أعطى الله الأمم أيضًا التوبة للحياة!»، ومعنى هذا أنه قبل أن نقبل الحياة الجديدة التي يهَبها الله «لكل مَن يؤمن به» يجب أن نتوب.

والكرازة بالجحيم والدينونة ليست كرازة بالتوبة.
 ففي الكرازة بالتوبة يتحتم علينا أن ننبِّر على قداسة الله، وعلى فسادنا وخطورة خطايانا، والنتيجة لذلك أننا نحصل على مُهتدين أكثر قداسة وثباتًا وتكريسًا لمخلِّصهم، حتى ولو قلّ عددهم.

 إن مُهتدٍ واحد لأفضل من ألف من أولئك المزعزعين الذين هم كالزرع المزروع على الأرض المُحجرة. إن خاطئًا واحدًا يُربَح للمسيح، ويحيا حياة التكريس، لهو أكثر قيمة من جماعة كثيرة من الموهومين بأنهم قد خلصوا لأنهم قبلوا عقليًا بعض الحقائق الكتابية، بينما يستمرون في حياتهم في محبة للعالم وبالتبعية في عداوة لله.

والرسول يعقوب يُخبرنا أن أولئك الذين هم مجرد سامعين للكلمة وغير عاملين بها إنما يخدعون نفوسهم ( يع 1: 22 ) فإن لم يعمل الإنسان «أعمالاً تليق بالتوبة» فلا يتوهمن بأنه قد آمن وخلُص.

إن الإيمان هو طريق الحياة، ولكن هذا الإيمان يوجَّه إليه التائبون، الذين يتوقون إلى الخلاص، ليس من الجحيم، بقدر ما هو خلاص من قوة ودَنس الخطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مرثا والخدمة






أَمَّا مَرْثَا فَكَانَتْ مُرْتَبِكَةً فِي خِدْمَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ( لو 10: 40 )

إن حالة مرثا هذه تنطبق علي بعض الخدَّام تمامًا. فإن الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه مرثا لم يكن هو الخدمة الكثيرة!

 فالخدمة ينبغي أن تكون هدف كل مسيحي يخدم بكل طاقاته وإمكانياته وبكل ما أعطاه الرب من قدرة ومن موهبة، ويا ليتنا جميعًا نشغل عقولنا وأيدينا، وأقدامنا بخدمة الرب.
 ولم يكن خطأ مرثا في أن تنتهز الفرصة لتقوم بعمل وليمة لهذا الضيف المبارك، ولكن الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه هو أنها انشغلت عقلاً وفكرًا وقلبًا بالخدمة ذاتها لا بالهدف الذي كان يجب أن تهدف إليه الخدمة.

 فهي قد اهتمت واضطربت لأجل أمور كثيرة ونسيت الضيف نفسه، حتى قالت له: «يا رب، أمَا تُبالي بأن أُختي قد تركتني أخدم وحدي؟ فقُل لها أن تُعينني!».
 لقد نسيت كل شيء ولم تذكر سوى الخدمة وحدها. وهذا بعينه ما يقع فيه بعض الذين يخدمون! 

فهم يدرسون في كلمة الرب ويهتمون بالاطلاع في الكتب باحثين مفسرين، لا لشيء إلا للخدمة ذاتها، دون أن تكون لهم شركة مع ذاك الذي يخدمونه.
 وإن طغَت الخدمة فوق الشركة فلن تكون قط خدمة مقبولة، إذ لا بد أن تسير الخدمة مع الشركة، ومن ثم تأخذ اتجاهها الصحيح في تحقيق الهدف الذي ينبغي أن تتركَّز فيه أشواق كل مؤمن وهو تمجيد الرب وحده عن طريق هذه الخدمة. فبقدر ما نقوم به من خدمة للرب، بقدر ما يجب أن تكون لنا الشركة القوية معه، والسجود في حضرته الساعات الطويلة في تذلل وخشوع.

إن يشوع لم يتعب قط في حربه مع عماليق، ولكن موسي علي الجبل احتاج إلى اثنين ليدعما يديه في رفعهما أمام الرب، فإن كنا نتعب في الجهاد مع الرب، لكننا سنحصد نتائج وثمارًا مفرحة.
فإن الثمار اللذيذة هي التي تُزرع بالدموع ثم يكون حصادها بالفرح والابتهاج.
 فإن كنا نخدم فلا نهمل الشركة والجلوس عند قدمي الرب، وكذلك إن كنا في شركة مع الرب فلا نهمل الخدمة التي بها نمجد اسمه القدوس.

إن أول شيء لازم لحياتنا الروحية هو أن نُطيل الجلوس عند قدمي الفادي، ثم نخرج للخدمة مزوَّدين بالقوة اللازمة لنا للتغلُّب علي كل ما يواجهنا في طريقها من صعاب، ومزوَّدين كذلك بما نأخذه من الرب من حكمة وقيادة وإرشاد.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (3 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## mary naeem (3 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا كتير على الوجبات الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الصخرة المضروبة



وَنَزَلُوا فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَاءٌ .. فَخَاصَمَ الشَّعْبُ مُوسَى وَقَالُوا: اعْطُونَا مَاءً لِنَشْرَبَ! فَقَالَ..لِمَاذَا تُخَاصِمُونَنِي؟ ( خر 17: 1 ، 2)

كما في حادثة المَن، كذلك في الصخرة المضروبة، كانت خطية الشعب هي الفرصة التي أتاحت ظهور قوة الله ونعمته. لم يكن في رفيديم ماء ليشرب الشعب. وما الذي فعله الشعب؟ هل تشجعوا، لِمَا اختبروه سابقًا من أمانة الله ورعايته لهم بالشفقة، فالتجأوا إليه بثقة طالبين تداخله في الأمر؟ هل ذكَّرهم المَن والسلوى بكمال قدرة يهوه في سد كل أعوازهم؟ هل تعلَّموا بأن الرب هو راعيهم فلا يعوزهم شيء؟ كنا ننتظر أن يصدر منهم هذا كله.
 ولكنهم عوضًا عن أن يذكروا شفقة الله الماضية عليهم وقدرته الفائقة في سد أعوازهم، نراهم يُخاصمون موسى قائلين: «أعطونا ماءً لنشرب». في تذمرهم وعدم إيمانهم، نظروا إلى موسى كالسبب الوحيد في كل بؤسهم، وكانوا على وشك أن يقتلوه في غضبهم.

لقد تخاصم الإسرائيليون مع موسى، ولكنهم في الحقيقة كما قال موسى قد جرَّبوا الرب قائلين بما فعلوا: «أ في وسَطنا الرب أم لا؟».

كان موسى قائدهم المختار، وبذلك كان مُمثلاً ليهوه أمام الشعب. فمخاصمة موسى ما هي إلا مخاصمة الرب، وتذمرهم عند احتياجهم شيئًا ما هو سوى شك، إن لم يكن إنكار، لحضور الرب في وسطهم.
 لأنهم لو آمنوا بأن الرب بينهم لتلاشت كل تذمراتهم، ولعلموا يقينًا أن الذي أخرجهم من مصر، وشق لهم مياه البحر الأحمر، وخلَّصهم من فرعون، وقادهم في كل رحلاتهم بعمود من نار ليلاً، وعمود سحاب نهارًا، لا بد وأن يسمع صراخهم في حينه، ويهَبهم ما هم في حاجة إليه.

إن التذمر والشكوى هما من ثمار الشك في مسير الرب معنا. والعلاج الوحيد للتذمرات، ولشِباك الشيطان التي ينصبها لتشتبك فيها أرجل شعب الرب فيفقدون السلام والفرح، هو التمسك الراسخ الوطيد بأن الله معنا، ويقودنا كقطيعه في كل مراحل السفر.

صرخ موسى إلى الرب، والرب سمع صراخه. وبالرغم من خطية الشعب «شقَّ الصخرة فانفجرت المياه. جرَت في اليابسة نهرًا. لأنه ذكرَ كلمة قُدسهِ مع إبراهيم عبدهِ» ( مز 105: 41 ، 42). 

فالنعمة لم تَزَل تعمل وتسد حاجات الشعب، لا يعيقها عدم أمانته، لأن أمانة الله من نحو شعبه ثابتة إلى النهاية.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (5 أغسطس 2012)

الهنا عظيم وقدوس يعطى بسخاء وليس كضعفاتنا لكم كل الشكر


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

*تدبير العناية للخلاص






فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ طَارَ نَوْمُ الْمَلِكِ فَأَمَرَ بِأَنْ يُؤْتَى بِسِفْرِ ..أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ..فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ:أَيَّةُ كَرَامَةٍ وَعَظَمَةٍ عُمِلَتْ لِمُرْدَخَاي؟ ( أس 6: 1 - 6)
«في تلك الليلة» .. ويا لها من ليلة حزن ويأس على مردخاي وأصدقائه! 
ففي الصباح سيصلبه هامان على الخشبة. وكم ظهرت تلك الليلة طويلة لهامان الذي لم يكن ليطيق الانتظار حتى يرى مردخاي مُعلَّقًا على الخشبة التي أعدَّها له على مرأى من الجميع! ولذلك قام باكرًا جدًا في الصباح لكي يُتمم مأربه بكل سرعة. ولكن الله يتقدَّمه؛ ففي تلك الليلة يطير نوم الملك. ويعمل الملك في أرَقه عملاً يبدو غريبًا، فيطلب ”سفر تذكار أخبار الأيام“، ويجد فيه وصفًا لمؤامرة دُبرت لاغتياله واكتشفها مردخاي، ثم يسأل عن الجزاء الذي ناله مردخاي، ويعرف بأنه لم يُكافأ بشيء.

ولنتصوَّر شعور الملك عندما عرف أن عملاً جليلاً كهذا مرَّ بدون تقدير، ولكن في هذا الأمر الذي نعتبره نكرانًا للجميل نرى يد الله عاملة فوق الجميع، فهو الذي سمح للملك بأن ينسى هذا الأمر، كما فعل في حالة يوسف ورئيس سُقاة فرعون الذي نسيه حتى يستخدمه لتتميم مقاصده في الوقت المعيَّن.

حينئذٍ يدخل هامان للملك ومعه الطلب بأن يرسل الضباط للقبض على مردخاي وصلبه على الخشبة، ولكن الملك يسبقه بالسؤال: «ماذا يُعمل لرجل يُسَر الملك بأن يُكرمه؟».

 ولا يوجد في ذهن هامان سوى شخص واحد يُسَرُّ الملك بأن يُكرمَهُ، وهو هامان، وعلى ذلك يطلب كل شيء ما عدا عرش المملكة: «اللباس السُّلطاني الذي يَلبسُهُ الملك ... الفرس الذي يركبه الملك ... وتاج المُلك الذي يوضع على رأسه ... فقال الملك لهامان: أسرع وخُذ اللباس والفرس كما تكلمت، وافعل هكذا لمردخاي اليهودي الجالس في باب الملك. لا يسقط شيءٌ من جميع ما قُلته» (ع8-10).

لا شك أن هامان شك في حواسه، وتصوَّر أن سمعه قد خانه، لأنه كيف أن الشخص الذي أعدَّ له ذلك الموت المُخزي يُجعَل ثانيًا في المملكة؟ 
إنها فكرة تذهل العقل ولا يمكن أن تُحتمل!! 
ولكن كلام الملك هو: «أسرع ... لا يسقط شيءٌ من جميع ما قُلته».

مرارًا وتكرارًا يترك الرب العدو لينتصر على شعبه ـ حسب الظاهر ـ حتى يتصوَّر أنهم في قبضته ولا تستطيع قوة أن تخلّصهم من يده، وحينئذٍ يتقدم الله في الوقت المعيَّن، ويقلب خطط العدو رأسًا على عقب، ويُخلّص شعبه بطريقة تليق به. له كل المجد.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (11 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتك اشغر بطاقه قوه روحيه نشكر الله ربنا مودود


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك اشغر بطاقه قوه روحيه نشكر الله ربنا موجود


آمين

+ ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة ومتابعتك

ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

*عظمٌ لا يُكسَر منهُ






وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ...لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ .. لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ ( يو 19: 33 - 36)
هذه النبوة الواردة في يوحنا19: 36 تربط بين موت المسيح ورمزه في خروف الفصح ( خر 12: 46 ). وهذا يذكِّرنا بوجهة البدلية في موت المسيح. ففي أرض مصر ذُبح خروف الفصح، ودمه رُش لتراه عين الرب يهوه. ولحم الخروف شُويَ بالنار وأُكل على أعشاب مُرَّة وفطير، وكان في ذلك نجاتهم من الدينونة، وأساس خلاصهم من العبودية، وبداية عهد جديد بخروجهم من مصر إلى أرض الموعد. كان الخروف بديلاً عن كل عائلة ذبحته أمام الله. وكل فرد من أفراد العائلة برهن على إيمانه بكلمة الرب بواسطة أكله من الخروف المشوي. وأعياد الفصح التي تعاقبت بعد ذلك سنويًا كانت لأجل التذكير. وهكذا معنا ”المسيح فصحنا قد ذُبح لأجلنا“ ( 1كو 5: 7 )، ونحن قد افتُدينا بدم المسيح الكريم «كما من حمَلٍ بلا عيب ولا دَنَس» ( 1بط 1: 19 ). وعمل المسيح النيابي على الصليب كان لازمًا لأجل فدائنا. وكل فرد ينبغي أن يخصص هذا الموت لنفسه بالإيمان، وكل تعليم يغفل هذه الحقائق مهما تضمن من حقائق أخرى، ومهما كانت الجماعة المسيحية التي تنادي به، لا يمكن أن يصلح أساسًا للخلاص من الدينونة الأبدية.

إنه من المهم أن نلاحظ أن موت المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا مقترن بصُنع الفصح التقليدي الحرفي، بينما في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى يرتبط موت المسيح بصُنع العمل التذكاري بكسر الخبز وشُرب الكأس، وهو العمل الذي جعله الرب احتفالاً تذكاريًا بدلاً من الفصح. وفي هذا الخصوص يمكننا أن نتعلَّم كثيرًا جدًا من نبوات العهد القديم ورموزه.

وفي يوحنا19: 36 إشارة إلى مزمور34: 19، 20 «كثيرة هي بلايا الصدِّيق، ومن جميعها يُنجيه الرب. يحفظ جميع عظامه. واحدٌ منها لا ينكسر». 
هذا المتألم الملَكي رغم أنه تألم تحت يد الله القدوسة، والإنسان حكم عليه كما يحكم على شرير آثم، كان لا بد أن يتبرهن برّه وتقواه كصدِّيق بتتميم هذه النبوة.

إن جميع نبوات العهد القديم والجديد على السواء، والتي لم تتم حتى الآن، سوف تتحقق في حينها المناسب. وهذا اليقين من جهة تتميم مواعيد الكتاب يقترن بالبركة عند المؤمن المفدي. وهذا اليقين عينه بالنسبة لغير المؤمن يقترن بالدينونة. وكل تتميم لأية نبوة من نبوات الكتاب سيكون لمجد الله والمسيح. ليتنا جميعًا ننتظر بفرح وصحو إتمام كل نبوة الكتاب.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (13 أغسطس 2012)

اليك يا رب نرفع عيونا يا سامع صلاه كل البشر شكرا لتعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> اليك يا رب نرفع عيونا يا سامع صلاه كل البشر شكرا لتعب محبتك


ميرسى للمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

*أُحكم على نفسك






لَوْ كُنَّا حَكَمْنَا عَلَى أَنفُسِنَا لمَا حُكِمَ عَلَينَا ( 1كو 11: 31 )

دعونا نتذكر دائمًا أننا مُطالبون أن نحكم على أنفسنا. والمؤمن التقي والمكرَّس، مهما كانت تقواه وتكريسه، فهو دائمًا لديه عدد من الأمور التي يحتاج أن يحكم فيها على نفسه، وإذا لم يُمارس عادة الحكم عليها، فستطور لتكون سبب مرارة كبيرة لنفسه. فإذا كان هناك بعض الغيرة، وقليل من الكبرياء، وقلة في الصبر والاحتمال، واحتداد ولو في بعض الأحيان، وحب الظهور في أحيان أخرى، ولو كانت كلها بنسب صغيرة، فإن عدم الحكم عليها في محضر الله، سيجعلها تكبر وتكبر، وتكون كالسوس الذي ينخر في ساق الشجرة الكبيرة العاتية.

إن فحص القلب بأمانة وانكسار أمام الله، مُمتزجًا برغبة صادقة أن يكون القلب نقيًا أمام الله، مغسولاً من كل ما لا يرضيه أو يمجده، فإن هذا التوجه إذا ترسَّخ في قلبي، سيجعل كل ما في باطني مكشوفًا أمام الرب، وفي محضر الرب أحكم عليه بقلبٍ صادق لكي يعمل الرب عمله فيّ، فأكون مرضيًا أمامه.
 أما إذا أهملت الحكم على نفسي مُعتبرًا أن هذه الأمور الصغيرة لا تهم كثيرًا، فلا بد أن تتعمق هذه الخطايا داخلي وتُنتج أمرّ النتائج لنفسي، وتجلب العار على اسم سيدي. وفي الواقع إذا نحن تتبعنا الخطايا الكبيرة التي تكسر القلب، وتابعنا تطورها من البداية، سنكتشف أنها كانت خطايا صغيرة لم نهتم بالحكم عليها، فتطورت وأصبحت خطايا كبيرة ذات نتائج مُحزنة جدًا.

وتوجد ثلاث مراحل متميزة للحكم على الخطية:
 فأولاً حكم المؤمن على نفسه، فإذا أهمل الحكم على نفسه، ظهر شره بصورة واضحة، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على الكنيسة أن تحكم على شره.
 أما إذا أهملت الكنيسة الحكم على هذا الشر، فستمتد يد الرب لتحكم على الجماعة. لو كان عاخان قد حكم على شره لَمَا كان ذلك الضرر الذي أصاب الجماعة (يش7)، ولو كان الكورنثييون قد حكموا على أنفسهم في الخفاء لَمَا حكم الله على الجماعة علنًا (1كو11).

يا ليت شعب الرب يتعلَّم كيف يسير في النور في محضره الكريم، متمتعًا بالشركة النقية مع الرب، حاكمًا باستمرار على كل ما يصدر من أعمال الجسد ... أولاً بأول يتنقى، وأولاً بأول يستبعد كل ما يعطل شركته وخدمته.
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (13 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع  ربنا يزيدك نعمه و بركه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

sandymena31 قال:


> موضوع رائع  ربنا يزيدك نعمه و بركه


آمين

صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

*أهمية السهر





اسْهَرُوا إذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فيِ أيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.. لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فيِ أيّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتيِ السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ .. ( مت 24: 42 ، 43)

عندما يقول المسيح هنا: ”اسهروا“، يقصد به سهر الجندي في المعركة وهو حامل السلاح.

والسهر في موضوع مجيء الرب يعني أكثر من مجرد معرفة حقيقة هذا المجيء. فأعتقد أن معظم قرائنا إن لم يكن جميعهم لديهم العلم الصحيح عن مجيء المسيح، وعن قرب مجيئه. لكن ما قيمة مجرد معلومات، ما لم تتحول إلى استعداد وترقب لمجيء السيد.

نعم سيأتي المسيح، ولكنه في صورة مختلفة، فهو سيأتي ككوكب الصبح المنير للمؤمنين الحقيقيين الساهرين، كما سيأتي كسارق للنائمين الغافلين، وما أكثرهم بكل أسف في هذه الأيام!

والمسيح هنا لا يشبِّه نفسه بالسارق، بل يشبِّه مجيئه غير المتوقع لغير المؤمنين بمجيء اللص غير المتوقع. واللص عندما يدخل البيت فإنه يأخذ أثمن الأشياء التي لهذا الرجل النائم. ويا للهول عندما يأتي يوم الرب على الكثيرين ويسلب منهم ما وقفوا عمرهم لأجله وأضاعوا أبديتهم بسببه!
 وماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ ( مت 16: 26 ).

ومع أن مجيء المسيح الديان يختلف عن موت الإنسان، ولكن يمكننا تطبيق هذه الأقوال عينها على حقيقة الموت في أية لحظة. وعليه فسواء مجيء الرب أو ذهابنا نحن إليه ينبغي علينا أن نكون في كل حين مستعدين.

ومع وضوح العلامات التي تحدثنا عن قرب مجيء المسيح، فما أكثر النائمين من حولنا! 
يشير إليهم الرسول بطرس في رسالته الثانية3: 3، ثم يعلِّق عليهم قائلاً: «لأن هذا يخفى عليهم بإرادتهم». فإرادتهم العاصية هي التي تجعلهم يتجاهلون الحقائق الواضحة وضوح الشمس عن قرب موعد مجيء الرب. لكن مَنْ الخاسر مِن استهزائهم بتلك الحقيقة؟ يقول سليمان الحكيم: «إن كنت حكيمًا فأنت حكيم لنفسك، وإن استهزأت فأنت وحدك تتحمل» ( أم 9: 12 ). ولذا فإني أوجه سؤالاً للقارئ العزيز: هل أنت مستعد لمجيء المسيح؟
 ولكي تكون مستعدًا لمجيء المسيح، يجب أن تكون أولاً قد تقابلت معه كمخلِّص الخطاة، الذي وحده يقدر أن يغسلك من خطاياك بدمه. وهكذا يمكنك أن تعيش بشوق شديد لرؤية مخلِّصك، مَن مات على الصليب ليمحو ذنوبك، ومن ثم فقد طهرنا وأهَّلنا لندخل معه إلى بيت الآب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

*بر الإنسان وبر الله







كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ .. أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ ..أُوجَدَ فِيهِ، وَلَيْسَ لِي بِرِّي الَّذِي مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، بَلِ الَّذِي بِإِيمَانِ الْمَسِيحِ .. ( في 3: 8 ، 9)

جاءت هاتان العبارتان في حديث الرسول بولس إلى كنيسة فيلبي حين قال: «وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس، بل الذي بإيمان المسيح، البر الذي من الله بالإيمان» ( في 9: 3 ) فما الفرق بين هذين البرّين؟ بر الإنسان الذي من الناموس، والبر الذي يحصل عليه من الله بالإيمان بالمسيح.

البر الأول، هو اكتساب الإنسان المولود من آدم الخاطئ حق المثول أمام الله على أساس حفظ الناموس، مع أن هذا مُحال، لأنه لم يستطع أحد من البشر أن يحفظ الناموس. وقد شبَّه إشعياء أعمال بر الإنسان «بثَوبٍ عِدَّة» ( إش 64: 6 )، فهل تعطينا هذه الأعمال حق المثول أمام الله؟ بكل يقين كلا. فليس للإنسان مثول أمام الله إلا في استحقاق عمل المسيح؛ ذلك العمل الذي سبق وأتمه فوق الصليب، والذي تسمو قيمته فوق إدراك عقولنا، ولا يقدرها تمامًا إلا الله وحده. على أساس هذه القيمة يصبح كل مَن يؤمن بالمسيح مقبولاً لدى الله وحاصلاً على «بر الله»، وهذا هو البر الثاني الذي نتكلم عنه.

إذًا يجب على الإنسان أن يُقبِل إلى الله معترفًا بخطيته عالمًا بجُرمه، وأنه في ذاته مُذنب أثيم لا يستحق إلا الطرد والموت، ويؤمن بأن دم المسيح الذي سُفك فوق الصليب هو الذي يغسله تمامًا فيصير طاهرًا، وبذلك فقط يصبح مقبولاً أمام الله في قيمة ذبيحة الفادي.

وهذا البر كامل من بدء حصول المؤمن عليه، ذلك لأنه لا يقوم على أساس في الإنسان، بل يُعطى له على أساس إيمانه بالمسيح، وتقدير الله لقيمة عمل المسيح الذي أتمه نيابة عن المؤمن ولحسابه.

وحالما يحصل الإنسان على ذلك البر، للوقت يتمتع بالسلام مع الله «فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح» ( رو 5: 1 ). وهاتان العطيتان، وهما التبرير والسلام مع الله، غير متغيرتين إلى ما لا نهاية لأنهما مؤسستان على ثبات ودوام قبول الله لابنه، فالمؤمن مستريح ومطمئن على قيمة ذبيحة المسيح الذي فيه يراه الله بالغًا حد الكمال.
 فما يُرى فيه المؤمن قدام الله ليس هو بره الذي من الناموس، بل بر الله المُعطَى له على أساس النعمة الغنية والمحبة الفائقة، وهذا ما يملأ أفئدتنا بالفرح بينما تجتذب محبته قلوبنا إليه.
*​


----------



## mary naeem (15 أغسطس 2012)

من اجمل ما فرأت 
شكرا ليك على موضوعاتك القيمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

*          ايمان سيمون الساحر      



*​* لأَنَّ قَلْبَكَ لَيْسَ مُسْتَقيِمًا أَمَامَ الله، فَتُبْ مِنْ شَرّكَ هذَاَ ( أع 8: 21  ، 22)
** 
        قصة سيمون: كان سيمون ساحرًا في السامرة  ( أع 8: 13  ) ولما بشَّر فيلبس الشماس هناك، آمن سيمون وترك سحره واعتمد. لقد آمن وكان يلازم فيلبس؛ أي بدأ يخدم. *​* 
   خطية سيمون: رأى سيمون بطرس ويوحنا يضعا الأيادي على الذين قبلوا الكلمة  فيقبلوا الروح القدس، فأراد أن يقتني هذه الموهبة بدراهم!! وإذا بالرسول  بطرس يحكم عليه: «لتكن فضتك معك للهلاك» (الهلاك الأبدي)، ونراه ينذره  بحزم: ”ليس لك نصيب ولا قرعة في هذا الأمر“.  هل كل هذا من أجل فكرته  البشعة؟ الإجابة: لا.  فالمصيبة ليست في الخطية مع بشاعتها (أن يقتني موهبة  الله بالمال)، ولكن المصيبة في القلب.  والطبيب (بطرس) استطاع أن يشخِّص  المرض الخطير «لأن قلبك ليس مستقيمًا أمام الله».  آمن، لكن القلب ليس  مستقيمًا، أو قُل النعمة لم تصل إلى القلب رغم الإيمان.   
 
   قارئي العزيز .. لقد آمن سيمون بالحقائق الإيمانية الخاصة بالرب يسوع  وملكوت الله.  آمن بالقوات ولمَس هذا ذهنه وترك سحره.  فهناك إيمان في  العقل أثَّر في قراراته.  وعادةً الإيمان العقلي له بعض التأثير ـ ربما  حضور اجتماعات ـ خدمات ـ ولكن القلب ليس مستقيمًا، فما هو الحل؟ 
 
   التوبة القلبية: اسمع ما قاله الرسول بطرس: «فتُب من شرَّك هذا، واطلب  إلى الله عسى أن يُغْفَر لك فكر قلبك».  وهكذا فعلاج الإيمان العقلي هو  التوبة.  فالإيمان العقلي ينقصه توبة قلبية وتركْ للخطية.  وإن لم يلفظ  القلب الخطية بالدموع عند قدمي السيد، فالقلب لا زال غير مستقيم (كقلب أي  إنسان) أمام الله وهالك؛ «لتكن فضتك معك للهلاك»  ( أع 8: 20   ).  هالك في الجحيم رغم الإيمان العقلي.  ولم ينفرد سيمون بهذا الإيمان،  فهناك أيضًا فريق العذارى الجاهلات اللاتي يعرفن السيد (أصحاب معرفة  عقلية)، ولكن السيد لا يعرفهن فلم يفتح لهن.  قارئي العزيز، هل يعرفك  السيد؟؟ 
 
   دعني أؤكد أن الإيمان بكل الحقائق التعليمية دون توبة قلبية، هو إيمان  عقلي لم يصل إلى القلب.  فالتوبة هي مركبات النعمة التي تحمل الإيمان إلى  القلب الذي لفظ الخطية لتجعله مستقيمًا ولتنقيه، بل قُل مستعدًا لاستقبال  المقدسات. 
 
 فالتوبة هي الأساس، وهي أعمدة البناء الروحي.   
 
   ودعونا بدموعنا نغسل قلوبنا بتوبة حقيقية.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> من اجمل ما فرأت
> شكرا ليك على موضوعاتك القيمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


امين

ميرسى خالص لمتابعة حضرتك

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

*بولس قبيل رحيله    







 اُذْكُرُوا مُرشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ الله.  انْظُرُوا إِلىَ نِهَايَة سِيرَتِهِم  فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإيِمَانِهِم ( عب 13: 7  )
 
كم هو مؤثر أن نتأمل في المشهد الأخير في حياة بولس، وهو على وشك  الرحيل لينطلق ويكون مع المسيح، عندما كتب رسالته الأخيرة إلى ابنه الحبيب  في الإيمان تيموثاوس وهو في سجن روما.  ماذا كان يعمل، وكيف كان يفكر،  وماذا كانت مشاعره وهو يقول: وداعًا. وداعًا لتيموثاوس، وداعًا لكنيسة  الله، وداعًا للمشهد كله. 
 
 1ـ لقد كان لآخر لحظاته رجل صلاة، حتى في السجن.  فكتب يقول:«كما أذكرك بلا انقطاع في طلباتي ليلاً ونهارًا»  ( 2تي 1: 3  ). 
 كان ساهرًا ومصليًا كعادته، وعاش ما علَّم به إخوته  ( 1تس 5: 17  ). 
 
   2ـ كان يُقدِّر الكلمة ويعتز بها، فهي الكلمة الحية الثابتة والباقية إلى  الأبد عندما يمضي كل شيء وينتهي بالفشل.  ففي كل أصحاح من هذه الرسالة  أشار إلى كلمة الله (1: 13؛ 2: 15؛ 3: 15، 16؛ 4: 2). 
 
 3ـ كان أمامه «ذلك اليوم»  فقد كان يمد البصر إلى كرسي المسيح حيث  التقييم الصحيح لكل شيء.  كان على وشك الاستشهاد، لكنه كان واثقًا أن  المكافأة العظيمة هناك في ذلك اليوم. 
 
 4ـ كان يشعر بالهَجْر والترك من إخوته فيقول: «جميع الذين في أسيّا  ارتدوا عني» (1: 15)، «ديماس قد تركني» (4: 10)، «الجميع تركوني» (4: 16).   كان هذا مؤلمًا، لكنه لم يحمل مرارة تجاههم، لقد تحوَّل إلى الرب ووجد فيه  التعزية والتشجيع والتعضيد.  «الرب وقف معي وقواني» (4: 17). 
 
 5ـ كان هدفه في المحاكمة ليس أن يدافع عن نفسه، بل أن تتم به الكرازة  ويسمع جميع الأمم.  هذا ما كان يفعله دائمًا في كل مرة وقف يُحاكَم أو  يحتج. 
 
 6ـ احتاج إلى الرداء الذي تركه في ترواس، وطلب أن يُحضره تيموثاوس له قبل  الشتاء، فلم يكن يملك غيره.  هذا الرداء الذي يُدفئ الجسد.  لكنه طلب  أيضًا الكتب والرقوق التي تدفئ الروح.  لقد ظل لنهاية حياته يقرأ ويكتب في  أقسى الظروف. 
 
 7ـ كان أمامه «الرب» صاحب السلطان المُطلق المسيطر على كل الأحداث.   فالأمور ليست في يد إسكندر النحاس، ولا نيرون، ولا الشياطين، بل في يد الرب  الذي له الكلمة الأخيرة.
 لذلك نراه يتكلم عن «الرب» ست مرات في الأصحاح  الأخير (4: 1، 8، 14، 17، 18، 22). 

فيا له من مثال رائع نحتاج أن نتمثل  بإيمانه!*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 أغسطس 2012)

مواضيع جميلة جدا وممتعة
ودبة دسمة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2012)

*النُصرة تبدأ في القلب   






   أَمَّا دَانِيآلُ فَجَعَلَ فِي قَلْبِهِ  أَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُ بِأَطَايِبِ الْمَلِكِ وَلاَ بِخَمْرِ  مَشْرُوبِهِ، فَطَلَبَ مِنْ رَئِيسِ الْخِصْيَانِ أَنْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسَ ( دا 1: 8  )
 
     كان دانيال والفتية الثلاثة من السُلالة الملَكية في يهوذا.   كانوا «فتيانًا لا عَيبَ فيهم، حِسان المنظر، حاذقين في كل حكمة، وعارفين  معرفة، وذوي فهم بالعلم»  ( دا 1: 3   ، 4).  كان لهم مستقبل مُشرق في يهوذا، ولكنهم الآن أكثر إشراقًا  وازدهارًا في الإمبراطورية البابلية، ولقد اندمجوا تمامًا في هذه الثقافة  الجديدة، وحتى أسماؤهم تغيَّرت  ( دا 1: 7   ).  أما الذي حفظ هؤلاء الشباب الصغار من ضياع هويتهم كشعب الله هو أنهم  قبل أن يصلوا إلى بابل وضعوا في قلوبهم أن لا يتنجسوا بالأطعمة ولا بالخمر  الملكي  ( دا 1: 8  ). 
 
   ويظن البعض من المسيحيين أنهم يسقطون في الخطية فجأة، ولكن معظم الخطايا تبدأ بالفكر، مثل حواء في الجنة، وعاخان في الخيمة  ( تك 3: 6 رو 12: 2   -21).  نحن ننظر، ثم نشتهي، ثم نعمل. 

كذلك فإن الأشياء الصالحة تبدأ في  الذهن؛ نحن نتأمل الحق، ثم نقبله، ثم نتصرف بموجبه.  قد نجد شخصًا في  عَوَز، فنتفكر في الأمر، ونشعر به، ثم نتصرف.  فإن كان علينا أن نتكلَّم  ونعمل بطريقة صحيحة، فيجب أن نفكر بشكل صحيح.  ويجب أن يكون قلبنا في  الاتجاه الصحيح.  وهذا ما جعل الرسول بولس يلّح على المؤمنين: «ولا تشاكلوا  هذا الدهر، بل تغيَّروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم» (رو12: 2).
 فالحياة  تتشكل بمجموعة اختبارات صغيرة تُبنى على إيمان ومبادئ راسخة.  هذه المبادئ  يلزم أن نَعيها جيدًا في حضرة الله، وبدونها نفقد هويتنا كشعب الله. 
 
   إن اتخاذ قرارات صارمة بمثابة توجيه لحياتنا، ولا تخص فقط الشباب الصغير.   وكلما تقدَّمنا في العمر، كلما ازدادت الضغوط الدينية والدنيوية المحيطة  بنا لكي نتشكَّل بها.

 ونحن قد نُجرَّب بالتفكير أننا نعرف كل هذه الأمور  من قبل ويمكننا أن نتصرف فيها بشكل صحيح، ولكن كل موقف جديد يمدّنا بفرصة  أن نطلب الرب بكل تواضع، ونظل نتعلَّم.  لقد جاء الملاك لدانيال في سنواته  الأخيرة وقال له: «لا تَخف يا دانيال، لأنه من اليوم الأول الذي فيه جعلت  قلبك للفهم ولإذلال نفسك قدام إلهك، سُمع كلامك، وأنا أتيت لأجل كلامك»  ( دا 10: 12  ).
 فلقد اتخذ دانِيال مركز المتذلل جاعلاً قلبه للفهم. 
 
 عزيزي: هل أنت أمام الرب في الوضع الصحيح؟ إن المعارك نكسبها ونخسرها في  أذهاننا وقلوبنا «فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك، لأن منه مخارج الحياة»  ( أم 4: 23  ).*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ظهور إله المجد *​*
 ظَهَرَ إِلَهُ الْمَجْدِ لأَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَهُوَ فِي مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، قَبْلَمَا سَكَنَ فِي حَارَانَ ( أع 7: 2  )

نحن لا نعلم في أي صورة ظهر الله لإبراهيم، هل ظهر له في رؤيا في  المَنام؟ (وإن كنا نستبعد ذلك)، أم متكلمًا إليه كما يُكلِّم الرجل صاحبه؟  (ونحن نميل إلى هذا)، لكن المؤكد أن هذا الظهور كان الله فيه على صورة  مجيدة جدًا، وأغلب الظن أن إبراهيم في هذا الظهور رأى المدينة السماوية،  التى لها الأساسات، التى صانعُها وبارئها الله  ( عب 11: 10  ). 

  هذه الرؤيا المجيدة هي التى صنعت تاريخ إبراهيم، وهى مفتاح حياته أيضًا. 

وللتشبيه نقول: أمير عظيم أثناء تجواله في البلاد رأى أحد الفقراء فتحنن  عليه، ورقّ له، وإذ كان كريم أراد أن يكرمه ويصنع معه الإحسان، فأخذه من  كوخه الحقير إلى أحد الجبال العالية، وهناك فوق أحد قممه الشاهقة، حيث  المنظر الجميل والخلاب، أراه أحلى القصور وأكبرها، حيث جمال التصميم وحلاوة  التنفيذ، وأراه أيضًا غرفه المتعددة وردهاته الطويلة الواسعة، وكيف تُحيط  به الخضرة من كل جانب.  فأُخذ الرجل الفقير بهذه المناظر جدًا، وإذا  بالكريم العظيم يقول له: هل رأيت الكل؟ قال له المسكين: 
نعم، قال له  الأمير: كل هذه لك، وهى بضعة أيام، ربما أسبوع وينتهي التنفيذ، وستكون  مفاتيح القصر معك، ثم أرجعه إلى كوخه الحقير، وودَّعه وهو يقول له: هي  أيام، وسآتي إليك وآخذك إلى القصر هناك. 

هذه بالتأكيد قصة خيالية ولكن مغزاها عظيم، فكيف سيقضي هذا الإنسان  المسكين الأيام القليلة الباقية؟ 
وكيف ستكون نظرته للكوخ والبقعة التي يسكن  فيها، وما هو مقدار الحنين إلى الجبل والقصر الموعود.
 من المؤكد أن شيئًا  من هذا القبيل حدث مع إبراهيم بعد رؤياه الجميلة.  فإذ رأى الله المجيد  والمدينة السماوية، لم يَعُد يرى في الوجود أحدًا غيره أو شيء غيرها.   أور الكلدانيين بعظمة قصورها واتساع ساحاتها وضخامة أسوارها العالية، رآها  صحراء جرداء بجانب المجد الذى رآه.

الذهب الإبريز وغنى الملوك وجميع  الممالك، رآها عَدمًا وشِراك نعل وأصدافًا، بجانب ماس رؤياه «بالإيمان  تغرَّب في أرض الموعد كأنها غريبة، ساكنًا في خيام مع إسحاق ويعقوب  الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه.
 لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها  الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله»  ( عب 11: 8  ، 9).*​


----------



## sandymena31 (28 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خجمتك ويبارك حياتك شكرا  لغذاء الروح الرائع


----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

*وجبات روحيه معزيه جدااا ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لتشجيعكم


+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*الطريق إلى العظمة الحقيقية 



*​*
   مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فيِكُمْ  عَظيِمًا، يَكُونُ لَكُمْ خَادِمًا، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ  ..أَوَّلاً، يَكُونُ لِلجَميِعِ عَبْدًا ( مر 10: 43  ، 44)
 
      لم يجد الرب في ذلك الوقت تلميذًا واحدًا بين الاثني عشر يستطيع  أن يشاركه في فكره وفي شعوره، أو يفهم الضرورة التي دفعته إلى احتمال  الآلام.
 وإذ كان يتملَّكهم فكر إقامة الملكوت على الأرض، تقدم إليه يعقوب  ويوحنا برغبة في أن يكون لهما مكان ممتاز؛ واحد عن اليمين والآخر عن يسار  الرب في الملكوت  ( مر 10: 35   - 37).  لقد كان عندهم إيمان حقيقي بإقامة الملكوت، ولكن كما يحدث كثيرًا  معنا، كان للجسد غير المحكوم عليه قدر كبير من التدخل في دائرة الإيمان.

 لقد رأوا في الملكوت فرصة لرِفعتهم الشخصية أكثر من كونه دائرة لاستعلان  مجد المسيح.  «المولود من الجسد جسدٌ هو»  ( يو 3: 6   )، فالجسد دائمًا كما هو لا يتغير حتى في أعظم قديس.  
وكم من مرات يُظهر  وجهه القبيح في مَن نظن أنه شيء أو مَن نعطيه اعتبارًا أكثر؟ 
 
   ولقد حوَّل الرب سؤال يعقوب ويوحنا الجسدي إلى فرصة لتعليم التلاميذ  وإرشادهم، فأكد لهم أن السبيل إلى مجد الملكوت هو طريق الآلام.  لقد كان  عليه هو وحده أن يحتمل الآلام الكفارية على الصليب، ويحتمل ترك الله له.   ولكن التلاميذ كان لهم امتياز شرب كأس الآلام من يد البشر فقط.  وبالرغم من  أنه أكدّ لهم امتياز احتمال الآلام من أجل اسمه، إلا أنه لم يُعطِ لأحدهم  حق الجلوس على يمينه أو عن يساره في الملكوت.
 لقد أخذ مكان الخادم وترك  للآب حق اختيار مَن يكون له مكان متميز في يوم المجد  ( مر 10: 38  - 40). 
 
   وعلاوة على ذلك ظهر الجسد أيضًا في التلاميذ العشرة، إذ اغتاظوا وملأت  الغيرة قلوبهم (ع41).
 ولقد قال واحد: ”لا يظهر الجسد فقط عندما يخطئ  أحدهم، ولكنه قد يظهر أيضًا في الطريقة التي نتصرف بها في حالة ظهور الخطأ  من الآخرين“.

 فالغيظ الذي ملأ التلاميذ، أظهر كبرياء قلوبهم، تمامًا كما  ظهر كبرياء قلبيّ الاثنين اللذين طلبا لأنفسهما المركز الأعلى.  فدعاهم  الرب يسوع إليه، وصحح أفكار التلميذين الجسدية، كما صحح أفكار باقي  التلاميذ العشرة، بأن وضع أمامهم الطريق إلى العظمة الحقيقية.

 فمع أنه لم  يُعطِهم المكان الأعلى في الملكوت، إلا أنه أوضح لهم الطريق إلى ذلك. 
  فالذي يأخذ المكان الأخير كخادم الكل على الأرض، سوف يكون له المكان الأعلى  في المجد.  ولقد كان المسيح كابن الإنسان هو المثال الأعظم لكل مَن يتخذ  هذا الطريق.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*فليُنقِذهُ الآن *








 *قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ! ( مت 27: 43  )**

    كان هناك سهم ملتهب، يُظْهِر حقيقة القوات المُصطفة ضد ربنا  المبارك، بأنها مدفوعة من الشيطان، إذ قالوا: «لأنه قال: أنا ابن الله!».   هذا هو صدى صوت التجربة القديمة في البرية «إن كنت ابن الله»  ( مت 4: 3   ؛ لو4: 3).
 وهذه أيضًا التجربة المستمرة لشعب الله في كل الأجيال: 
إن كنت  أنت ابنًا لله، فلماذا سمح الله بهذا الأمر أن يحدث لك؟ إن كنت أنت متكلاً  عليه، فلماذا يتركك في هذا الظرف؟ 

  لقد ترك لنا الرب يسوع مثالاً كاملاً لكي نتبع خطواته.  إن لله ابنًا  واحدًا بدون خطية، ولكن ليس له ابن بدون ألم.  والدرس الذي يريد أن يعلِّمه  لقلوبنا هو أن نتكل عليه في كل الأوقات بالرغم من تعييرات الأعداء، ومن  المنطق المعكوس، ومن أفكار قلوبنا الخدّاعة.
 طالما نحن عابرون في هذا  العالم لا بد أن تأتي إلينا اقتراحات من الشيطان لكي تجعلنا نتصرف  بالاستقلال عن الله، كأن في الإنسان كفاية ذاتية، أو لكي نتصرف بعدم مبالاة  معتمدين على آية كتابية مُطبَّقة تطبيقًا خاطئًا، أو لكي نتصرف بحذر وحكمة  بشرية، لكي نتفادى الصليب وعاره.  ولكن الرب يسوع قد واجه كل هذه  الاقتراحات، وبالرغم من كل المظاهر، ومن كل التعييرات القاسية، ومن الوحدة،  وهجر الجميع له، استمر متكلاً على الله مُتممًا طريقه بثبات إلى النهاية،  تاركًا لنا مثالاً، حتى بالتفكر فيه لا نكِّل ونخور في نفوسنا  ( عب 12: 1  -3)  

  ولم يكن الصليب، بكل عاره، هو نهاية تلك الحياة المجيدة، حياة الاتكال  والطاعة الكاملة، بل القيامة المجيدة في اليوم الثالث قد ابتدأت تُجيب على  اتهامات وتعييرات الجلجثة، وقد تبرهن علنًا على أنه ابن الله بقوة بالقيامة  من الأموات.  وصعوده البهيج إلى حيث كان أولاً قد أجاب إجابة قاطعة على  التعيير القائل:
 «إِنْ أَرَادَهُ!» لأن «الذي نزل هو الذي صَعِدَ أيضًا فوق  جميع السماوات، لكي يملأ الكل (أي كل شيء)»  ( أف 4: 10   ).

 ووجوده مُكللاً بالمجد والكرامة، وجلوسه عن يمين القوة حتى توضع  أعداؤه موطئًا لقدميه، ورجوعه بالقوة والمجد العظيم مع قديسيه وملائكته  المختارين، ومُلكه، ومجده الأبدي ـ كل هذه تتحد معًا في تقديم الدليل  القاطع على أن اتكال ذلك القلب المطيع الذي انكسر بواسطة تعييرات البشر كان  اتكالاً كاملاً.*​


----------



## mary naeem (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو ك لا تحرمنا من هذه الموضوعات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

mary naeem قال:


> ارجو ك لا تحرمنا من هذه الموضوعات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك


حاضر بامانة

صلوتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*بشارة الملكوت 






 وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فيِ كُلّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيِعِ الأُمَمِ.  ثُمَّ يَأتيِ الْمُنْتَهَى ( مت 24: 14  )

     البشارة التي يتحدث عنها الرب في هذا الجزء هي بشارة الملكوت،  التي ابتدأ الرب نفسه بالكرازة بها، وهذه البشارة تعلن أن المسيح سيأتي  ليملك 
على الأبرار وليقضي على الأشرار.  
ونحن نقرأ عن هذه البشارة كثيرًا  في إنجيل متى  ( إش 53: 8 يو 19: 15   )، وقد تأجلت حين رفض اليهود مَلكهم، فقُطع المسيح من أرض الأحياء (إش53:  8)، ومات فوق صليب العار، إذ فضَّل شعبه رجلاً قاتلاً عليه، وقالوا: «ليس  لنا ملك إلا قيصر» (يو19: 15). 

  ولم يتوقف العمل ببشارة الملكوت فحسب، بل إنه نظرًا لموت المسيح وقيامته  فقد بدأت إذاعة بشارة نعمة الله (أعمال 20: 24 انظر أيضًا 1كورنثوس 15:  1-14). 
 هذه البشارة تعلن أن الله يقبل، لا الأبرار فقط، كي ما يملك عليهم  (مثل بشارة الملكوت)، بل إن الله يَقبل كل من يُقبل إليه بالتوبة والإيمان،  ويعطيه الله لا مُلكًا أرضيًا بل ميراثًا سماويًا، ويربطه ليكون عضوًا في  جسد المسيح.  وهذا هو ”سر الإنجيل“  ( أف 6: 19   ).

 ويا لها من بشارة عظيمة!  ويا له من نداء عجيب! 

ويا لها من أخبار  مطلوب منا أن نعلنها بكل نشاط! «أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحًا العالم  لنفسه، غير حاسبٍ لهم خطاياهم ... لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطيةً  لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه»  ( 2كو 5: 19  - 21). 

  على أن بشارة الملكوت ستعود من جديد لتُسمع في كل المسكونة بعد اختطاف  الكنيسة، وستُذاع في السبع سنين التالية لاختطاف الكنيسة إلى السماء.  وكل  الأمم الذين لم يحصلوا على امتياز سماع إنجيل النعمة، سيمكنهم الاستفادة من  إنجيل الملكوت.
 وأما عن نتائج هذه البشارة فهي نتائج عظيمة وعجيبة حقًا،  إذ يخبرنا يوحنا الرائي أن الذين سيخلصون هم ”جمع لم يستطع أحد أن يعده من  كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة“ (رؤ7). 

  هذه النتائج العجيبة، تُرى ما السر فيها؟ فرغم قلة الكارزين النسبي، ورغم  ضعفهم الظاهر، كيف سيحصلون على مثل هذه النتيجة المُذهلة لكرازتهم؟  كيف  سيصل صوتهم إلى كل المسكونة؟  نحن لا نتعجب كثيرًا من ذلك، فإن إرهاصات ذلك  نراها حادثة الآن.  فمع ضعف المؤمنين الذي لا يُنكر، ومع الارتداد المُحزن  الذي نلمسه، هناك عمل للرب عجيب، الفضل فيه للرب وحده.  

  وليتنا من النتائج الرائعة التي يخبرنا عنها الوحي في رؤيا7 عن بشارة الملكوت، نتشجع نحن أيضًا بدورنا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الخلاص العظيم  *







*وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ ( أع 4: 12  )*

 الخلاص: ما أروع هذه الكلمة!
 يبحث عنها كل مَن يشعر بثقل  خطاياه، وكل مَن أحنَت ظهره آثامه، فيذهب ليفتش عن طريق يُريح بها ضميره،  وعن وسيلة يكفر بها عن خطاياه، ويا للأسف فإن الإنسان ابتدع وسائل كثيرة  أقنع نفسه بأنها وسيلته الفعالة للحصول على الخلاص والتمتع بغفران الله  لخطاياه.
 ومعظم هذه الوسائل تنحصر في أشياء أو أعمال يظن أنها صالحة يتقدم  بها إلى الله، ويعتبر أنه بهذا قد حصل على رضاه ونال غفرانه.  فهذا يذهب  إلى مكان بعيد، ويتجشم عناء السفر، وممارسة بعض الفرائض، ويعود بشعور كاذب  من الرضى عن النفس، سرعان ما يتلاشى ويعود الضمير مثقل بكَّم رهيب من  الخطايا.  وآخر يظن أنه بممارسة بعض الطقوس التي وضعها الناس والصلوات التي  يرددها سوف تُغفر خطاياه ويستريح ضميره.  وهكذا يتجاهل الكثيرون إعلان  الله الواضح والصريح أن «أجرة الخطية هي موت»  ( رو 6: 23  )؛ وأنه «بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة»  ( عب 9: 22   ).
 لكن أي دم هذا الذي يمكن أن يكفر عن خطايا البشرية؟ يجيبنا الرسول  بطرس إجابة قاطعة: «*دم كريم، كما من حملٍ بلا عيب ولا دنس، دم المسيح*»  ( 1بط 1: 19  ). 

   إن كلمة الله تعلن بوضوح عن الطريق الوحيد البسيط جدًا والواضح جدًا  للخلاص إلى كل مَن يشعر بثقل خطاياه وإلى كل مَن اكتشف حقيقة فساده وعجزه  عن إرضاء الله .. هلُّم ارتمِ في حضن المسيح واثقًا من كفاية عمله وفاعلية  دمه، ليس فقط ليغفر خطاياك ويريح ضميرك، بل ليجعلك قديسًا وبلا لوم قدام  الله في المحبة! 

   أعلم أن هذا الحق الرائع يجد الكثيرون صعوبة شديدة في تصديقه.  لكن هذا  ما تعلنه كلمة الله الصادقة بوضوح «لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع، وآمنت  بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلُصت»  ( رو 10: 9  ). 

 *أخي الحبيب .. هل تقبل ببساطة هذه الحقيقة التي يجاهد الروح القدس معك  لكي يقنعك بها.  إنك بالنسبة لمقاييس الله خاطئ فاسد محكوم عليك بالنار  الأبدية، لكن الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة يحبك كثيرًا، وفي نعمته الفائقة  دبر طريقًا وحيدًا عجيبًا للخلاص، إذ قدم ابنه كفارة عن خطاياك. فهل تُقبل،  فتنال أروع عطية في الوجود ..... ”الخلاص“؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تئملات رائعه-- الرب يباركك


----------



## sandymena31 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اذكرونى فى صلاه الشفاء لكم كل الشكر


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*نعمان ودروس النعمة  






 فَرَجَعَ إلَى رَجُلِ الله ..وَوَقَفَ  أَمَامَهُ وَقَالَ: هُوَذَا قَدْ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِلهٌ فيِ كُلّ  الأَرْضِ إلا في إسرائيل ( 2مل 5: 15  )

     إلى أي درجة قد نزل نعمان؟ وما مقدار الدروس التي تعلَّمها؟  تعلََّم أولاً من زيارته للسامرة ولملك إسرائيل أن رجل الطبيعة مهما عَلا  مركزه لا يمكنه أن يساعده بشيء.  وتعلَّم ثانيًا من الرسالة التي بعثَ بها  النبي إليه أنه هو الذي يستطيع إرشاده.  وتعلَّم ثالثًا من عدم خروج النبي  إليه قيمته في نظر رجل الله، ومركزه الحقيقي ونجاسته.  وتعلَّم رابعًا من  الإشارة إلى نهر الأردن أنه لا يستطيع أن يحصل على مُراده إلا في أرض الله. 
  وأخيرًا بالاغتسال سبع مرات تعلَّم أن يعترف بنجاسته الكاملة.  والآن  يستطيع الله أن يعمل لأجله لأنه قد أخذ مركزه الصحيح، لذلك بعد الاغتسال  سبع مرات تحقق قول النبي «فرجع لحمه كلحم صبي صغير وطَهُرَ». 

  تغيَّر المشهد واختلفت المعاملة لأن الأبرص لم يَعُد أبرص بعد.  فالذي  وقف قبلاً عند باب النبي، يقف الآن في حضرته، لا كسائل فيما بعد، بل كمتطوع  للاعتراف بالإله الحقيقي وحده «هوذا قد عرفتُ أنه ليس إلهٌ في كل الأرض  إلا في إسرائيل» (ع15).  ليست هذه أول مرة عبر فيها نعمان حدود أَرام  قادمًا إلى إسرائيل، ولكنه قبل هذه المرة لم يكن يعلم أنه يوجد إله واحد  وهذا في إسرائيل.  فالله قد مجّد ذاته وإن كان الشعب قد قصر في تمجيده،  فقاد نعمان ليدخل الأرض كمتسول ويخرج منها كمعترف بالحق. 

  ثم قد تعلَّم نعمان شيئًا آخر.  فبعد أن تعلَّم مَنْ هو الله وأين يوجد،  يتعلَّم أيضًا أن نبي الله لا يأخذ منه شيئًا، وأن الشفاء يحصل عليه نعمان  من مجرَّد نعمة الله، لأن الله عندما يعطي الخطاة، يعطيهم مجانًا.  لذلك  يقول النبي: «حيٌ هو الرب الذي أنا واقفٌ أمامه، إني لا آخذ.  وألَحَّ عليه  أن يأخذ فأبَى» (ع16).
 وقد كان إباؤه في محله لأنه أَ يليق أن يكون نبي  الله مدينًا لشخص أُممي؟ كلا.
 لذلك أحسن أليشع التصرف كإبراهيم أمام ملك  سدوم.  ولو أن أليشع قَبِل الهدية، لكان تصرفه خروجًا عن صفة الزمان الذي  عاش فيه لأنه كان الزمن لإظهار ما يقدر الله أن يفعله، وسيأتي الوقت في  المستقبل حين تُقبل الهدايا من الأمم حسب النبوة الصريحة في إشعياء60.*​


----------



## sandymena31 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وشفاء من الرب لكل مريض


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*برنابا وإنكار الذات

   خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ  لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى  أَنْطَاكِيَةَ..اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ ..وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعًا..  ( أع 11: 25  ، 26)

  عندما وصلت إلى أورشليم أخبار عمل الرب بين الأمم في أنطاكية،  اختارت الكنيسة التي في أورشليم، برنابا كأفضل مَن يمكنه مساعدة الإخوة  هناك  ( أع 11: 19   - 22).  ولقد كان برنابا شخصًا يفرح دائمًا بنتائج الكرازة بكلمة الله  أيًا كان الكارز بها.  «لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح، ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا  في الرب بعزم القلب»  ( أع 11: 23   )، ولتجاوبه القلبي مع هذا العمل الجديد، جاءت عنه هذه الشهادة الكتابية  الرائعة «لأنه كان رجلاً صالحًا وممتلئًا من الروح القدس والإيمان»  ( أع 11: 24  ). 

   وبعد هذا نرى ما هو أجمل.
 لقد اتسع العمل وأصبح حقل الخدمة محتاجًا إلى  فَعَلة أكثر.  ولم يشأ برنابا أن يتركز فيه العمل في أنطاكية، ولا بد أنه  شعر أيضًا باحتياج التلاميذ في أنطاكية إلى مُعلِّم.  ولقد ميَّز هذا الرجل  الصالح أن شاول الطرسوسي هو الشخص المناسب للمشاركة في هذا العمل.
 ولعله  علم أن شاول قد نال من الله إعلانًا خاصًا في ما يتعلق بسرّ المسيح  والكنيسة.  ولذلك فقد «خرج برنابا إلى طرسوس ليطلب شاول.  ولما وجده جاء به  إلى أنطاكية»  ( أع 11: 25   ).  وإنه لشيء عجيب أن تبحث من القلب عن إنسان يتفوق عليك في المواهب،  وتأتي به ليشاركك الخدمة.  فيا لكرم النفس الخالية من الغيرة والحسد! 
ويا  لإنكار الذات! 

   وكما مهَّد برنابا الطريق أمام شاول الطرسوسي في المرة السابقة، لكي يلتصق بجماعة المؤمنين في أورشليم  ( أع 9: 27   )، كذلك أيضًا هذه المرة، كان هو الأداة التي أوضحت لشاول الطريق إلى أول  ميدان للعمل بين الأمم في أنطاكية.  وقد أثمرت خدمتهما المشتركة المباركة  التي استمرت نحو سنة  ( أع 11: 26  ). 

   ومن الواضح أن برنابا وشاول (كما كان معروفًا حينئذٍ) كانا مُكرَّمين في  أنطاكية، وكانا يتمتعان بثقة كاملة من كل الجماعة، وعندما أراد المؤمنون  في أنطاكية أن يساعدوا المحتاجين في اليهودية، جمعوا «حسبما تيسَّر لكل  منهم»، واختاروا برنابا وشاول ليحملا عطيتهم هذه إلى هناك  ( أع 11: 28   - 30).  وبعد ذلك نجد هذين الشخصين، يُعهَد إليهما أن يذهبا إلى أورشليم  في مهمة خاصة بموضوع تعليمي هام (أع15).
 وهكذا يمكننا أن ندرك أن برنابا  كان شخصًا موثوقًا به عند المؤمنين من الأمم في أنطاكية  ( أع 13: 1  )، كما كان في أورشليم أيضًا  ( أع 11: 22  ).*​


----------



## sandymena31 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

رب المحج يعطى كل نجاح و بركه الرب معك


----------



## memomzs (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تاملات كتابية جميلة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mary naeem (14 نوفمبر 2012)

فى انتظار التاملات الجميلة


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تأملات جميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*يارب يخليكم


حاضر هبتدى اضيف من جديد

بس عايز صلاة كتيييييييييييييير 

آمين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*بعد هذه الأمور*

*بعد هذه الأمور     







 وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ   ( تكوين 22: 1  ؛ 39: 7، 8)

   وَردَت هذه العبارة كثيرًا في سفر التكوين، ومن المُلذ لنا أن نتأمل في مرتين هامتين وردت فيهما هذه العبارة في هذا السفر: 

   «وحدثَ بعد هذه الأمور أن الله امتحن إبراهيم»  ( تك 22: 1  ) 

   «وحدثَ بعد هذه الأمور أن امرأة سيدهِ رفعت عينيها إلى يوسف»  ( تك 39: 7  ). 

   في المرة الأولى  ( تك 39: 7     ) جاءت بالارتباط برجل شيخ طاعن في السن، وفي المرة الثانية (تك39: 7)
 جاءت بالارتباط بشاب في عنفوان الشباب.  المرة الأولى جاءت بصدد الجِدّ  إبراهيم، والمرة الثانية جاءت بصدد الحفيد يوسف، وفي المرتين جاءت  بالارتباط بتجربة.  على أنه في المرة الأولى كان الله هو مصدر التجربة وهو  مُجرِي الامتحان، بينما التجربة الثانية كان مصدرها الشيطان.  والشيء  الرائع أن الشيخ نجح نجاحًا باهرًا، والشاب انتصر انتصارًا رائعًا. 

 والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه: كيف استطاع إبراهيم أن ينجح هكذا في امتحان هو  الأصعب على شيخٍ مُسِّن، وهو أن يأخذ ابنه وحيده الذي يُحبه إسحاق ويُصعده  مُحرَقة على المذبح؟! 
وكيف استطاع يوسف أن ينتصر على تجربة هي الأعنف  والأقسى على شابٍ نظيره، وهي أن يقول : لا! لنفسه ولامرأة فوطيفار التي  كلَّمته يومًا فيومًا، وأغوته بكثرة فنونها؟! 

 الجواب الأكيد هو لأن كليهما تميَّزا بالشركة مع الله.  والشركة العميقة  لا تتجلى في جودة الكلمات، بل في عظمة الأفعال.  لم يكن إبراهيم رجل الخيمة  فقط لكنه كان رجل المذبح أيضًا، وقد تمتع بظهور الرب له، والحديث المباشر  معه عدة مرات.
 كان الله حقيقة حيَّة أمامه، وقد استحق لقب خليل الله، لا  مرة بل ثلاث مرات.  ويوسف تميَّزت شركته مع الله بالعمق، وانعكس ذلك في  استحضاره لله دائمًا وأينما وُجِدَ، لهذا قال لامرأة فوطيفار: «كيفَ أصنع  هذا الشر العظيم وأُخطئ إلى الله؟».

 إن مؤمنًا بلا شركة هو مؤمن بلا قوة،  وما الضعف في الحياة الروحية إلا نتيجة لشركة ضعيفة، وغياب الشعور بحضور  الله. 

 عزيزي لا بد أن يمتحن الله، ولا بد أن يُجَرِِّبْ الشيطان، ولا نجاح في  الأولى، ولا نُصرة في الثانية إلا لمَن عرف قيمة وأهمية الشركة مع الله،  ومعنى العيشة في نور حضرته.  فهل أنت كذلك؟*​


----------



## mary naeem (12 يناير 2013)

أالأف شكر على هذه الوجبة الرائعة
لا ترحمنا موضوعاتك الرائعة


----------



## sandymena31 (14 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك للمسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

*الله أولاً 






 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ  مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ  مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي  ( متى 10: 37  )

  في لوقا 14 يضع الرب شروط التتلمذ له.  ولكني أريد أن أقول أولاً إن  التتلمذ بحسب مدلول الكلمة الصحيح يعني أكثر بكثير من غفران الخطايا،  فالتلميذ هو مُتعلِّم وتابع، له مُعلِّم وسيد.  وأقول ثانيًا إن الرب يسوع  المسيح له الحق المُطلَق في أن يضع الشروط التي على أساسها يُمكنه أن يقبل  أتباعًا وتلاميذ له.  إن الرب لا يُجنِّد تجنيدًا إجباريًا ولكنه يُعلن  شروطه وينتظر مَن يقبلها قبول الخضوع والطاعة والفرح.  ويوجد فرق بين أن  يكون الإنسان مُخلَّصًا وأن يكون تلميذًا. 

  لنتأمل في ما ورد في لوقا 14: 20-27 وهذا نصه «وكان جُموعٌ كثيرة سائرين  معه، فالتفت وقال لهم»، وإني أتساءل:
 ماذا كنا نقول نحن يا تُرى في مثل هذا  المجال؟ إن مَن يعرف شيئًا عن طبائع البشر لا شك أنه يقرر أننا كنا نقول  كلامًا يُسِّر أتباعنا ويُرضيهم.
 أما يسوع المسيح فلم يُخفِ الصليب قط  ولكنه كان دائمًا يُصارح أتباعه بوعورة الطريق وما فيها من أشواك.  

  «إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا يُبغض أباه وأُمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته  وأخواته، حتى نفسه أيضًا، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا.  ومَن لا يحمل  صليبه ويأتي ورائي فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذًا».  ولكنك تقول: هل يقصد  الرب بذلك أنه يجب على الإنسان أن يُبغض أحباءه جميعًا حتى يكون له  تلميذًا؟ دعنا نرجع إلى متى10: 37 الذي نجد فيه شروط التلمذة ولكن بعبارة  أخرى هذا نصها: «مَن أحبَّ أبًا أو أُمًا أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومَن أحب  ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني».  فهذه إذًا هي شروط التلمذة مُجمَلة  في كلمتين اثنتين: ”الله أولاً“.  وهاتان الكلمتان يجب أن تُوضعا نصب عين  كل واحد من المؤمنين باستمرار. 

والآن لنسأل أنفسنا بعض أسئلة صريحة: هل لله المركز الأول في حياتي، أم  تحتل أشغالي ذلك المركز؟ هل الله أولاً أم مسراتي؟ هل الله أولاً أم المال؟  ثم ماذا أقول بشأن عائلتي وأحبائي؛ هل هم أولاً أم الله؟ هذا السؤال يحل  كل المشاكل ويُزيل كل الصعوبات.  
إذا واجهت هذه الأسئلة لا أعود أستفهم عما  إذا كان من الجائز أن أذهب إلى ذلك المكان أم لا، وأن أشترك في تلك  المسرات أم أمتنع.  يجب أن أتخذ قرارًا واحدًا حاسمًا: الله أولاً.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

صح جدا وانا بردو وقفت شوية في انجيل متي لي العبارة دي وجبت تفسيرها وكان جميل جدا

طبعا لازم يكون الله اولا


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2013)

*الحب العجيب 








  يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ  ( لوقا 23: 34  )


  حمل أمه العجوز على كتفه، وذهب بها إلى أحد الجبال لتركها تموت هناك في  بغضة وقساوة قلب مريرة.  وفي طريقه وسط الغابات والطرق المُشعَّبة، كانت  أمه تقطع الأغصان وأوراق الشجر وتلقي بها في الطريق.  وعلى قمة أحد الجبال  تركها بمفردها لتموت.  وفي عودته وقف حائرًا لا يعرف الطريق، فنادته أمه  قائلة: ”يا ابني خوفًا عليك أن تضل الطريق في رجوعك، طرحت أوراق الشجر  والأغصان في الطريق، فاتبع آثارها.  يا ابني ارجع بالسلامة“. 

  يا للعجب!! في بغضة وقساوة قلب يترك أمه على أحد الجبال لتموت، وهي ترسم له طريق النجاة والعودة بسلام! 

  كم هزت قلبي هذه القصة القصيرة! أَ بهذا الجفاء والقساوة تُقابَل محبة  الأم من ابنها! وما أكثر ما نقرأ ونسمع عن حب يُقابَل بالبغضة والظلم! لكن  ما هذا أمام قصة الحب العجيب لذاك الذي مع سمو مقامه وعظمة شخصه ومحبته  الفائقة المعرفة، حملته بغضة البشر وقساوة قلوبهم إلى الصليب، مُعلّقين  إياه على خشبة ليموت، مع أَنَّهُ «لم يعمل ظلمًا ولم يكن في فمهِ غش»،  «ظُلمَ أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه.  كشاةٍ تُساقُ إلى الذبح، وكنعجةٍ صامتة  أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه».  إنه يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد، الذي كانت  تُهمته أنه مُحب للخطاة والعشارين، ومع أنه السيد المعبود لم يأتِ ليُخدَم  بل ليَخدِم، وليبذل نفسه فديةً عن كثيرين.  كان يجول يصنع خيرًا ويشفي جميع  المُتسلط عليهم إبليس.  فتح عيون العُمي، طهَّر البْرص، وأقام موتى، حرَّر  كثيرين من الأرواح النجسة، لكن بدل محبته خاصموه وأبغضوه ظلمًا وأسلموه  حسدًا، وقالوا: «لا نريد أن هذا يملك علينا»، «اصلِبهُ! اصلِبهُ!».  لكن يا  لمحبته العجيبة وهو يواجه سخط البشر وقساوة قلوبهم، على الصليب يطلب  لأجلهم قائلاً: «يا أبتاه، اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون»! 

  حملته أكتاف قساوة القلب البشري إلى الصليب لكي يموت هناك، لكن بموته  وسفك دمه الكريم فتح طريق النجاة الوحيد لكل مَنْ يؤمن به.  لقد قطعت الأم  أوراق وأغصان الشجر لتترك أثرًا لنجاة ابنها، أما ابن الله الوحيد، الرجل  الغصن، قُطع من أرض الأحياء لكي يكون سبب خلاص أبدي للذين يُطيعونه. 

أخي: ماذا أنت فاعل بيسوع المسيح؟ 
ها قلبه المُحبّ يخفق بالمحبة، وصوته  الحنون يُنادي: ”يا بنيّ اتبع الأثر لكي تضمن السلامة وتنجو مِن الهلاك  الأبدي“.*​


----------



## mary naeem (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي على الوجبة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2013)

*داود وسَبّ شمعي






فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ: .. دَعُوهُ يَسُبَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَالَ لَهُ: سُبَّ دَاوُدَ. وَمَنْ يَقُولُ: لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا؟ ( 2صموئيل 16: 10 )


كان رَّد فعل داود على شتائم شمعي مبارك وجميل، إذ رأى يد الله في هذه التجربة. وهذا هو دائمًا علامة الإيمان الروحي الخارق للطبيعة، الذي مصدره وسَنَده هو الله وحده، فهو دائمًا يرى يد الله في ساعة التجربة. فذكر داود ”الرب“ 4 مرات في جوابه ( 1صم 16: 10 -12).

 لقد أدرك أن شمعي ما هو إلا أداة في يدي الرب، واعترف أنه يستحق السبّ. كان قانعًا بأن يترك الأمر في يدي الرب الذي سمح لشمعي أن يسبّ داود. فرضيَ داود أن يقبل هذا كجزء من قضاء الله على خطاياه تجاه بثشبع وزوجها.

رأى داود الله في كل الظروف، واعترف به بروح خاضعة منكسرة. فلم يكن داود ينظر للأسباب الثانوية. فبالنسبة له لم يكن شمعي شيئًا، بل الله الذي يتكلم إليه من خلال شمعي. بعكس أبيشاي الذي لم يرَ سوى شمعي في المشهد، وعليه طلب أن يتعامل معه من هذا المنطلق.

 ولكن داود نظر إلى ما وراء الآلة المستخدمة، نظر إلى الله؛ «الرب قال له: سُبّ داود»، وكان هذا كافيًا بالنسبة له. وهنا نرى داود رمزًا لربنا يسوع المسيح الذي لم يرَ هؤلاء الذين تآمروا عليه وصلبوه: 
”بيلاطس، قيافا، يهوذا واليهود“، لقد رأى فقط الكأس من يدي الآب ( يو 18: 11 ).

«وقال داود لأبيشاي ولجميع عبيدهِ: هوذا ابني الذي خرج من أحشائي يطلب نفسي، فكم بالحري الآن بنياميني؟ دعُوهُ يَسُبّ لأن الرب قال له» ( 2صم 16: 11 ). لقد هدَّأ داود نفسه في هذه التجربة الأصغر – تجربة سبّ شمعي - بأن ذكَّر نفسه بالتجربة الأكبر وهي ثورة أبشالوم ضده. لقد بحث عن التعزية في فرضه أن الرب قد يحوِّل هذه التجربة لبركته في النهاية. كما أنه عزى نفسه بعدما فكَّر أن خطاياه تستحق عقابًا أشد مما كان يتقبله. فنظر إلى ما هو بعد الآلة المؤلمة، نظر إلى يدي الله البارة. 
كما أنه مارسَ الرجاء بأن الله سوف يُخرج خيرًا من الشر، كما هو مذكور في رومية 8: 28 «أن كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسبَ قصدِهِ».
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للبركه الكبيره يتمجد اسم الرب فى كل حين


----------



## memomzs (11 فبراير 2013)

god bless you


----------



## توووته (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي هذه الوجبات الروحيه


----------



## hisham said (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك كثيرا على تلك التاملات الجميلة النافعة لحياتنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

​*بركات المؤمن عند مجيء الرب          *





عَزُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِهذَا الكَلاَمِ  ( 1تسالونيكي 4: 18  )


(1) فداء الأجساد: 

  نحن نعلم كمؤمنين أن نفوسنا وأرواحنا قد خلُصت بالنعمة بالإيمان بعمل  المسيح.  ولكننا ننتظر مجيء الرب للاختطاف «متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا»  (  رو 8: 23  ). 

  ففي نعمة فائقة الوصف سنكون نحن الترابيون مثله .. يا للمشهد البديع! عندما تلبس النفوس المفدية، الأجساد الممجدة. 

(2) جمع الشمل:  

  من نتائج الخطية المُروعة هي التفريق بين الأحباء عن طريق الموت الجسدي،  مُسببة الكثير من الآلام والجروح النفسية.  ولكن مجدًا لاسمهِ العظيم،  فمجيء سيدنا، سيجمع شمل كل الأحباء، فكم نتعزى بالكلمة الواردة في  1تسالونيكي4: 17 «جميعًا»! 

(3) المكافآت: 

  أمام كرسي المسيح ستمتحن النار عمل كل واحد، وستظهر آراء القلوب، وتتضح خفايا الظلام  ( عب 4: 9     )، ولكن شكرًا لله لأنه مكتوب «بقيت راحة لشعب الله» (عب4: 9).  وعند  مجيء سيدنا سيأخذنا إلى الراحة الأبدية لنودع ظلم الحياة، وأتعاب البرية. 

(5) الغنى الأبدي: 

  يا لغنى المؤمن في المسيح! فقد صرنا «ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح»، لذلك  لا نحتاج أن نمتلك شيئًا في هذا العالم الفاني.  فسيدنا وعريسنا قد زيَّن  لنا شوارع المدينة السماوية بالذهب النقي. 

(6) المُلك مع المسيح: 

  الآن الأرض مُسلَّمة ليد الشرير  ( أي 9: 24   ).  ولكن الأمر لن يستمر كذلك إلى الأبد.  فسيأتي الذي له الحكم، أي الرب  يسوع، ويتقلَّد مُلكه وسلطانه على كل الأرض، وسنملك نحن معه، يا للعجب! فهل  نحن عمليًا عائشون كملوك مترفعين عن كل الدنايا؟ 

  (7) السعادة المطلقة: 

  ما أحلى المكتوب «لكي تفرحوا عند استعلان مجده مبتهجين»  ( 1بط 4: 13  ) ـ هناك لن يوجد شيء يعكر صفو أفراحنا.  فالرب له المجد في الوسط، والأجساد مُمجَّدة، والبيئة نقية هانئة.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي .........
إِنْ تَوَانَتْ فَانْتَظِرْهَا لأَنَّهَا سَتَأْتِي إِتْيَانًا وَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرُ ( حبقوق 2 : 3 )







لكل رؤية علي حياتك ووعد ميعاد ، مش هيتولدوا قبل أكتمال أيامهم .
أطمن لكل بداية نهاية .وهتتكلم رؤيتك ووعدك في النهاية علشان يعلنوا أن الله صادق جدا في مواعيده . 
أقف علي مرصدك وأنتصب وقول بأعلي صوت لاللأنحنااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
راقب وشوف الرب بيقولك ايه !!!! نزل عينيك من علي ظروفك وعيانك وكلام 
الناس . كفاية مراقبة للواقع لانك مش هتطلع منه غير بخيبة أمل ,هتخليك تفقد سلامك وهترضي بأي شئ بديل عن مجدك اللي وعدك الرب بيه .

المطلوب منك مش سهل , درس الأنتظار محتاج نفس عميق وأقدام ثابتة علي أرض وعدك الصلبة .محتاج تكون دايما عينك علي الرب . محتاج تصدق انه الرب صالح جداا . وانه غيمتك مهما كبرت إيد الرب وراها شغاله

أحذر من الكلل والسقوط في نص الطريق  
وصدق واتشدد بانها ستاتي اتيانا ولا تتاخر . اطمن ساعة الرب مظبوطة جدا حتي لو عقارب ساعتك ملت من كتر الدوران . 

صباح الأنتصاب ورفض الأنحناء صباح اللهج بمواعيد الرب علي حياتك 
صباح الراحة في توقيتات الرب الصالحة لحياتك .أعظم من منتصرون. 

صباح الخير لجميع احبائنا في المسيح اصدقاء الصفحة محبتنا وصلاتنا للجميع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي .........................
إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هذِهِ ( اخبار الأيام التانية 25 :9 )

من فضلك علشان تفهم وعد اليوم صح اقرأ التعليق اللي علي الوعد

حسب سفر أخبار الأيام التانية استأجر الملك أمصيا ملك يهوذا من أسرائيل مئة الف جبار بأس بمئة وزنة من الفضة ، ليجاربوا معه ، فجاء رجل الله وقال له 
" ايها الملك لا ياتي معك جيش أسرائيل لان الرب ليس مع أسرائيل ، مع كل بني افرايم " 
واكمل رجل الله كلامه للملك أمصيا موضحا له ان أصر علي موقفه لأصطحاب أسرائيل معه فليعمل بمفرده ويتشدد بقوته لانه لم يطع صوت الرب فان الرب سوف يسقطه امام أعدائه لانه كما للرب قوة للمساعدة أيضا لدية قوة للأسقاط .

فقال الملك أمصيا لرجل الله " فماذا يعمل لأجل المئة وزنة التي أعطيتها لغزاة أسرائيل " بمعني من سيعوضني هذة الخسارة المادية لو أطعت صوت الرب 
فأجابه رجل الله أن الرب قادر أن يعطيك أكثر من هذه 

( هذه ) 
======
المقصود (بهذه) هو كل ما تتركة من معطلات ومعوقات في طريقك نحو المجد لان الله عندما يري تركك لاجله سوف يعطيك اكثر من هذة
فلقد ترك أبراهيم أرضة وعشيرته وبيت ابيه فأعطاه الله ونسله أرضا تفيض لبنا وعسلا 
نعم كما قال الرب ليس احد يترك ابا او اما او بيوتا او حقولا الا وياخذ مئة ضعف في هذا الزمان وفي الدهر الأتي الحياة الأبدية.

افتح إيدك علشان يسقط منها كل ما انت متمسك به بدون الرب ومعيق لك في تقدمك نحو المجد واستقبل منه اكثر جدااا من هذه التي ضحيت بها 
لاجل الرب. قوله يا رب هترك كل شئ وأتبعك . وساعتها هو بنفسه هيقولك سأعطيك أكثر من هذه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ......
مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ ( كورنثوس التانية 4 : 8 )

عايز أفهم ؟؟؟؟ ممكن تفهمني ؟؟؟ 
بيدور جواك كتير تساؤلات يمكن بتقاومها لكن هيهات !!!

- ليه علي الأرض موجود . في أرض الشقاء والحجود؟؟؟
- ليه مش فاهم اللي معاي بيجرى ؟؟ ليه خط إيدك مش قادر اقرأ؟؟
- ليه بشوفك محتجب ؟؟ ليه كل اللي حواليا بشوف فيه العجب ؟؟
- مش عارف أحسبها صح . امتي وليه يا رب الجنود؟؟؟
جواك تساؤلات زي كدا ؟؟  او غيرها كتير 
بس ساعات بيخونك التعبير ؟؟

تعال بثقة في ابوك الحنون قوله
لو هحتار لكن مش هشك في قدرتك ولا حكمتك 
لانه عهدك لشعبك بالرجاء 
مش هسأل قدامك امتي وازاي وليه ؟؟ 
مش هستسلم لكن هثابر وانا بصرخ بأعلي صوتي 
لخيرررررري الكل بيصير لاني محفوظ في إيدين اله قدير .
هينبض قلب أرض تشققاتي مش هانظر للواقع بل بعين الرجاء ساوجه للسماء تطلعاتي فأنت أبي والهي وقارب نجاتي . نعم لا لليأس مهما زادت الآماتي .
ساعتها الرب هيملاك بالرجاء وهتعرف انه الله طريقة كامل بس سلم ليه وأتكل عليه وهو سيجري في حياتك عجبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صباح الرجاء صباح الحياة لا لليأس كل حيرة جواك الرب يملاك تجاها بالرجاء في اسم المسيح تعال بكل تساؤلاتك امامه وارتاح حتي لو مش فاهم الان لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد.​


----------



## mary naeem (25 يناير 2014)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يناير 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة



الأروع مروركم يا تاسونى


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2014)

[SIZE="5"[COLOR="Magenta"]]الوعد اليومي ....................
لأَنَّكِ تَمْتَدِّينَ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَإِلَى الْيَسَارِ ( أشعياء 54 : 3 ) 


أيتها العاقر ((( عديمة الإثمار ))))

مر عليكي وقتا طويلا 
ولم يوجد في أغصانك سوي الأوراق ...متي 21 :19

لكنها الأن ساعه
لتقومي وتنهضي ...أستيقظي ..أستيقظي ...أش 55:1 
قومي أستنيري ....أش 60 :1 

كفي أشطبي من قاموسك هذة الكلمات 
" لا يوجد بعد وعاء " 2مل 4 :6 

قومي أنهضي أفرغي أنائك من كل ما يعيقك عن التقدم 
" أنتفضي من التراب " ..." أنحلي من ربطك " أش 52 :2 

" أوسعي مكان خيمتك ولتبسط شقق مساكنك .لا تمسكي أطيلي أطنابك وشددي أوتادك " اش 54 :2 و3 
" لا تقللي " 2مل 4:3 
اطلبي المزيد والمزيد
" أشبعي رضي وأمتلئ بركة من الرب وأملكي الغرب والجنوب "
تث 33 :23
بإيمانك الذي يصدق كل شئ لكي في المسيح 
وبجهادك الذي يرنو الي ما هو في السماويات 
اعلمي يقينا أنكي 
" تمتدين إلي اليمين واليسار ويرث نسلك أمما ويعمر مدنا خربة " 
أش 54 : 3
" ومنك تبني الخرب القديمة ....فيسمونك مرمم الثغرة .مرجع المسالك للسكني " اش 58 : 12 

صلي هذة الكلمات 
اصدق الهي بأنني قادر علي الأمتلاك 
وأعلن ان قلبي يخفق باتساع فتتحول
كل ثروة البحر لحياتي الزمنبة والروحية 
وبقوة روحك القدوس ..سانتفض لاجلك الهي 
مكرسا حياتي لمجدك معلنا انك قادر
علي معونتي وأرشادي وتعضيدي بقوة روحك
في اسم يسوع أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
صباح الامتداد والأتساع الداخلي والخارجي في اسم يسوووووووووع[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ...............
وَبِمَهَارَةِ يَدَيْهِ هَدَاهُمْ ( مزمور 78 : 72 ) 

لما اطلق فرعون شعب اسرائيل" لم يهديهم الله في طريق الفلسطينين مع أنها قريبة ، لكنه أدار الشعب في طريق برية بحر سوف " .
عارف مكنش الامر مصادفة ولا عشوائي حاشا لهذا الاله صاحب الايدي القديرة الماهرة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هو كان عارف لو عداهم في أرض الفلسطينين هيندم الشعب لو شاف حرب وهيرجع تاني لأرض عبوديته . 

وفي الطريق اللي أختاره ليهم حسب حكمتة ومهارة ايدية كان بيسير قدامهم في عمود سحاب ليهديهم نهارا ، وفي عمود نار ليضئ ليهم ليلاا وروعة الاعلان لما بيذكر هذة الكلمات " لكي يمشوا نهارا وليلا "

الرب بمهارة إيديه عايزك تتقدم في أوقاتك السهلة وكمان يستمر تقدمك ونموك وسيرك معاه في ظلام ليلك( أوقاتك الصعيبة ) اياك تخور ثق فيه لانه هو عارف هو بيعمل ايه وانت بين أيديه !!!!!!!!!!!

ارتاح بين مهارة إيديه مش مهم تفهم هو بيعمل أيه؟؟ أعرف انه الإيدين اللي أتثقبت علشانك تعرف تشفيك تداويك تضمد جراحاتك ، تعرف تتدخل في الوقت المناسب ، تعرف تطبطب عليك طبطبة أب حنون تعرف امتي تجرح وأمتي تعصب وكله في وقته ولخيرك . 
قوله 
+ حطني جوه دايرة مشيئتك
+ أخضع واسلم بقناعـــــــة
+ أفهم قصدك وأفهم غايتك 
+ وأكون أبنك أنا بالطاعــة ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي...........
لأَنَّنَا سَنَحْصُدُ فِي وَقْتِهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لاَ نَكِلُّ ( غلاطية 6 : 9 )

لا للكلل لا لملل لا للفشل .. تأنوا . ثبات حتي النهاية .اعرف انه ثمر الأرض ثمين يستحق الأنتظار وثق انه أنتظارك داخل المشيئة ليه معونة 
ماتفشلش في عمل الخير حتي لو الأخرين مش بيقدروا دا . الله لاينسي اتعاب محبتنا . كل اللي زرعته لأجل الرب هتحصده أصعاف حتي لو الأرض والظروف اللي بتزرع فيها صعبة .

متفشلش .لما تصلي وتصدق في الهك القدير وتلاقي كل المؤشرات اللي حواليك بتشير لعبارة واحده ( مفيش تغير ) . ويمكن مش كدا وبس يمكن الامور بتزيد . اصبر لالهك لانه القضية قدامه انت محتاج للصبر وجيد انك تنتظر الرب وتتوقع ( تتوقع ) بسكوت خالصه . 

مش هيكون اللي بيحصل معاك اصعب من اللي حصل لأيوب لكن بصبره قال الكتاب ان الرب بارك أخرة ايوب أكثر من اولاه .

محتاجين ان صبرنا يكون ليه عمل تام علشان منخورش في نص الطريق
اللي بيصبر للمنتهي بيخلص وبيجمع حزم حصاده اللي سقاها بدموع عيونه وقلبه بفرح وابتهاج 

صباح القدرة علي اكمال المسيرة في انتظار الرب بتوقع وثقة . صباح تشوف فيه حصادك بعيون ايمانك قبل عيانك
قوووم... زرعك اللي زرعته محتاج تسهر عليه ليسرقه منك عدو الخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي.....
سَرِيعًا يُطْلَقُ الْمُنْحَنِي ( أشعياء 51 : 14 )

الْمُنْحَنِي = أي الأسير الذي يضعون رجليه في المقطرة ورأسه مربوط عند العنق 
جواك أنحناء شاعر بكسرة كبيرة جواك . دموعك سبقاك . قلبك موجوع ؟؟
يا تري ايه سبب انحناءك اليوم ؟ ظروفك صعبة ؟يمكن مرض ؟ يمكن أهانة من بشر ؟ مكسور ؟يمكن تكون لأفكارك مأسور ؟ هل عن حضور الرب وعشرته أنت بعيد ؟؟؟؟
مهما كان حالك الرب يقدر . مهما كان علي أرض حياتك ضلمة وتعب مهما كان قفرك وأنحناءك ارفع راسك من علي ظروفك . أرفع قلبك لفوق 
السماء مليانه نور . وسريعا يطلق ( يفك أسر ) المنحني ويرد الرب سبيه 

صرخ ‘يليا في أنحناءه وقال للرب كفي الأن يا رب ( حط حد لمأساتي )
وحدد الحل للرب وطلب أنه الرب يأخد نفسه ( يريحه من دنيته )

لكن الرب بقلب الأب الحنون كان ليه رأي تاني أقامه الله من أنحنائة وقدم ليه أكل ( قوة للروح والنفس والجسد ) وسار إيليا بقوة هذة الأكلة أربعين نهارا وليلا
يمكن تكون المسافة كثيرة عليك كإيليا. لكن عنده ليك قوة علشان تطلقك من قيود انحناءك ويمشيك علي مرتفعاتك . فتتغير أتجاهات قلبك وتتفك من أسرك. وبدل ما بتختار الهروب تتعلم تواجه كل أنحناء في حياتك بقوة رب الجنود . وساعتها هتختبر قوته اللي بتدوب قدامها جبالك كالشمع 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ............
فَتَرَوْنَ وَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ، وَتَزْهُو عِظَامُكُمْ كَالْعُشْبِ ( أشعياء 66 : 14 )

كان فيه مجاعة في السامرة وجه اليشع النبي بكلام نبوة من الله وقال 
" في مثل هذا الوقت غدا تكون كيلة الدقيق بشاقل وكيلتا الشعير بشاقل في باب السامرة "
لكن الجندي اللي كان أخاب الملك بيستند علي يده أجاب بسخرية من عدم تصديق وعدم إيمان من قلب ملاه الشك وخيبة الآمال وقال 
" هل الرب يصنع كوي في السماء ! هل يكون هذا الامر ؟ "
وكانت أجابة اليشع علي موقفه واستنكاره لقدرة وقوة الرب بنفس صعوبة موقفه فقال ليه " انك تري بعينيك ولكن لا تأكل منه " 

وبالفعل تحقق كلام الله علي لسان اليشع وبقيت كيلة الدقيق بشاقل وكيلتا الشعير بشاقل وفعلا هذا الجندي شاف بعيونه لكن ماكلش منه لان الشعب داس عليه ومات 

لما الرب يقول ترون وتفرح قلوبكم وتزهو عظامك يبقي هترون وهتفرح قلوبكم وهتزهو عظامكم

خد بالك لحسن عدم ايمانك وتركيزك علي عيانك ومخاوفك وظنونك تكون بدوس علي وعدك فيموت وتموت انت معاه قبل ما ترضع وتشبع من ثدي التعزياااات . حملك في الرب مش كاذبااا فتشدد علشان توصل لتوقيت الولادة في بسلام في أسم يسوع 
ياااااااااااااااااا رب 
متانة في الأيمان وفوة مش بس للمخاض لكن قدرة غير عادية للولادة . 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ............
وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَيْسَ مَنْسِيًّا أَمَامَ اللهِ؟ ( لوقا 12 : 6 )​
خمس عصافير بفلسين . كل عصفورين بفلس يعني اربع عصافير بفلسين وعصفور علي البيعه . لكن هللوياااا حتي اللي علي البيعه مش منسي أمام الله . 
فكم وكم اللي أدفع فيك تمن غالي وثمين دمه الكريم 

انت مش واحد وسط كتير انت متميز بحب القدير 
متخافش من ليل وظلامه انت معروف لدي الرب بكل ظروفك وأمورك حتي لو محدش حاسس بيك . لو محدش عارف اللي بتمر فيه هو عارف وشايف وبيقولك انه مش ناسيك , يا ( ........ ) لا تنسي مني انت افضل من عصافير كتير مدفوع فيك دم كريم 
قوله أشكرك يا رب لاني معروف عندك بأسمي وظروفي حتي شعر رأسي معدود ومعلوم لديك ومفيش شعره صغيرة ولا كبيرة تقع من غير أذنك .
مفيش انسان ولا شيطان ولا قوة ولا رياسة ولا سلطان يقدر يقول في حياتي وانت مأمرتش نفسي في حماك , مش عايز غير رضاك . عيني عليك انا بستناك . حتي لو عدو الخير بيهمس في وداني اني منسي لكن انا معروف لديك جدااا منقوش علي كفيك محفوظ في عينيك هللوياااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ...............
حَتَّى هؤُلاَءِ يَنْسَيْنَ، وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ ( أشعياء 49 :15 )

هؤلاء ( اقرب الناس ليك ) ودي بتوجع جدااا بس مش قصد الرب وجعك
لو اقرب الناس ليك سكتوا سكوتا من جهة أتعابك ساعتها بيكون الرب بيسحب منك كل عكاكيزك اللي بتستند عليها دون الرب . علشان تعرف تختبر وتشوف في المشهد الرابع الشبيه بأبن الألهه.
انت مش منسي من الرب . حتي لو غيمتك حجبت رؤيتك فهو موجود خلف الغيمة موجود في قلب الأحداث 
حتي لو تركوك كل الناس ولو مش شايف فيها خير . هو بنفسه خيرك ساندك وسط الأزمات هو مش ناسيك ومش ناسي الوعود هيدي موسم للحصااد وهيعوض عن سنين ضيعها وأكلها الجراد
وهيجي اليوم اللي يفتقدك فيه كما قال ويفعل ليك كما تكلم بس عينك عليه حتي لو مش شايفه استخبي في الوعد وفي حنان الرب أرتااااااااح
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2014)

أشعياء ٢:٤٣ 
إِذَا اجْتَزْتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ فَأَنَا مَعَكَ

صباح الخير لأحباء الرب ,
وعد اليوم ... كلنا كأبناء نجتاز بالمياه في حياتنا اليومية , كلمة المياه تشير الى أزمتك , ضغوطاتك , تحديات الحياة , ظلم وقع عليك بسبب إتباعك للمسيح , شبكة قد أعدها إبليس وإنت لا تعلم ....
فما هي المياه بالنسبة لك ؟؟

كنت بفكر كثير , ان ما دام انت الرب ليه مش بتشيل الميه , وأصلي كثير في هذا الإتجاه وأسئلة تدور في نفسي ... ما انت الرب تستطيع كل شيئ ولا يستحيل عليك أمر ؟ أمر الميه وهتزول !!

ولكن .... صوت همس وعلمني الحق , أنا مش راح أشيل الميه ولكنني أعبر بكي أعطيكي القوة والقدرة لإجتيازها وكل ما تحتاجينه , يااااااااااااااه فجأة جاءت الإستنارة!! 
فَأَنَا مَعَكَ, لا تعني في وسط الراحة ... بل في وسط البرية !في وسط أتون النار! في وسط جب دانيال! علشان لما تخرج من أماكن الصعاب تشهد كم الرب وقف معك وقواك لكي تتم الكرازة بك فهو يشتغل عليك ( ينقي داخل الكأس أولاَ ) لكي يعمل من خلالك للملكوت ...... والرب بيتمجد في وسط صعابك , وطوبي لمن يصبر إلى ألمنتهى فينال إكليل الحياة .
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ...........
وَمَجْدُهُ عَلَيْكِ يُرَى ( أشعياء 60 : 2 )

يمكن في وقت من الأوقات بيخبيك الرب بلا أي كرامة أو مجد خلف نهر أو في بيت أرملة زي إيليا . هناك بيكون بيفرغ منك كل ذات وبينزع منك كل أتجاهات بتمنع راحة روحه جواك حتي لو أنت بترعي غنيمات قليله هناك الرب بيعلم أيدك القتال وأصابعك الحرب .
لكن بعد ما يكمل تشكيلك ويمتلئ داخلك من مجد حضوره هيجي وقت مجد جبل الكرمل ومجد القدير يري عليك أمام الجميع 

هيشمر الرب عن ذراع قدسة أمام عيون كل الأمم لأجلك ويكرمك القدير بمجده قوم أستنير .
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2014)

قولوا للصديق خير! لأنهم يأكلون ثمر أفعالهم " ( أشعياء 3 : 10 )

* لا يمكن أن تكون كل الأشياء خير فى عالم ملئ بالشر. لكنها جميعا فى النهاية تعمل للخير, لأن السلطان فى يد أبينا السماوى.
* قد نظن فى أمر ما أنه ليس خير, ولا نتوقع من وراءه خير, وفى النهايه نكتشف أن الأمر كان خير وعمل للخير فحصلنا على خير مضاعف. فتوبخنا على ضعف إيماننا.
* نحن لا نعلم كيف تعمل الأمور معا ( حلوها ومرها ) للخير, ولكن الإيمان يحتم علينا الإقرار بذلك : أنها تعمل معا ودائما للخير.
* ليس بالضرورة أن أفهم الأمر بتفاصيله ولكن على أن أستشعر النور الإلهى فى جو الشركة لأسير خطوة خطوة بقيادته الحكيمة, وفى النهاية البركة من نصيبى .
* ليس من اختصاصنا أن نفرض أسلوب معين ليتعامل به الرب معنا, وإلا سنخسر الجولة وتضيع أعظم فرصة كنا سنشهد فيها عن صلاح قلب أبينا المحب.
** إن فكرت فى الأمور أكثر مما يجب, وفى إلهك أقل مما يجب, تألمت. أما إن فكرت فى الأمور أقل, وفى إلهك أكثر, ترنمت.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2014)

الوعد اليومي..................
كَظِلِّ صَخْرَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ فِي أَرْضٍ مُعْيِيَةٍ ( أشعياء 32 : 2 )

في رحلة حياتك بتمر بأراضي كتير منها المريح بس مش دايما بتفضل فيها . لازم تمر في ارض تاني اسمها ارض الأعياء ارض بتكون شمسها محرقة جداااا ورمالها ساخنة سبعة أضعاف . 
ليه بتمر فيها ؟؟
لأسباب كتير لكن موضوع حديثي هنا انه الرب اللي الزمك تمر فيها
( مش انت اللي جبتها لنفسك ) الزمك علشان هي الطريق الوحيد 
اللي هتوصلك للمجد . 
بس وانت ماشي فيها ولسه الطريق طويلة عليك 
ومش نافع ترجع . انت صاحب رؤية ورسالة وهدف لازم توصلهم 
وكمان مش قادر تكمل أصلك في حالة اعياء .
أحلي خبر تسمعه النهارده يشدد روحك ويسندك أنه في أرض اعياءك يسوع ليك ظل صخرة عظيمة .. قوووووم أستظل في حماه واحتمي من اهوال الطريق بيه . لا للاعياااااااااااااء 
هتشعر بفرق كبير وهتاخد قدرة جديدة وانت في ظله 
اسكن تحت ظل جناحيه اعرف معني السلام والراحه في راحتيه . 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2014)

الوعد اليومي ............
وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ أَمْرٌ ( أيوب 42 :2 ) 
لا يعسر عليه أمر يعني يعرف يقوم اللي أنتن ..يعني بيدعو الغير موجود وكانه موجود .. يعني مستودع ساره اللي مات بيخرج منه حياه . يعني قاموسه مفهوش كلمة مستحيل . لانه اله قادر قدير 
يعني قدامه ينحني كل عيان . ويخضع لسلطانه الكل مهما أن كان 

ايا كان أمرك ايا كان حيرة قلبك مهما تقلت احمالك او كبرت علامة استفهامك . قول الهي اللي بعبده لا يعسر عليه أمر 

حلو جدا أنك تعلنها لما تعبر بسلام كل أمورك الصعبة .
لكن الأجمل لما تصدقها وتعيشها وانت لسه في وادي ظل الموت ..
او انت في جب أسود متروك .او مهما هاجت بحور. مهما كبر السور 
قوم قوله مصدق أنك تقدر علي كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك امر يا الهي الحي
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2014)

الشجرة الباسقة 
************
إنها حبة الخردل الفقيرة الصغيرة التي أصبحت بعد الزرع أكبر الأشجار ،حتى أن طيور السماء كلها تجيء و تعشش في ظلها . حبة الخردل هي صورة لملكوت السماوات ، إنها صورة عن العذراء مريم .
يسوع
****
حبة الخردل هذه ،هي أنت يا أمي العذراء بفقرك في كل شيء ،بضعفك ، بصغرك ،و بشوقك إلى الله ..
لقد كنت متواضعة و صغيرة في عين نفسك فصرت عظيمة و كبيرة في نظري ...
لقد اخترت الفقر في كل شيء ،فاخترتُ حشاك لأجعلك سماءً أسكن فيها .
لقد اخترت البتولية فقراً ،و حولت حاجاتك كلها إلي فقط ..فصرت غنيةً بي ..
لقد كنت فقيرةً باللباس ،بالطعام و بالشراب ،فصرت غنيةً بكل شيء ..

اتضعتِ فرفعتُك ..
طلبتني من كل قلبك دون أي شيءٍ ،فسكنتُ في حشاكِ .
عندها كبرتِ و عظُمتِ حتى غدوت شجرةً باسقةً كبيرةً ليس لها مثيلٌ على وجه الأرض .
لقد جئتُ أنا الإله ،عصفوراً صغيراً ضعيفاً ، ألوذ بك في التجسد من برد الشتاء ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2014)

الوعد اليومي .......
*فَأَكَلَتْ وَشَبِعَتْ وَفَضَلَ عَنْهَا ( راعوث 2 : 4 1)*

هذة الأية بحسب سفر راعوث تحكي عن راعوث الموابية بعد التصاقها بحماتها ورجوعها معها لتكون ضمن شعب الرب وخاصته . 

معلنه لحماتها ( حيثما ذهبتي أذهب وحيثما بت أبيت . شعبك شعبي والهك الهي حيثما مت أموت وهناك أدفن هكذا يفعل الرب بي وهكذا يزيد إنما الموت يفصل بيني وبينك)

فلقد تغربت نعمي التي من شعب الرب وهي ممتلئة في بلاد غريبة بلاد مواب ورجعت فارغه 
بينما تغربت راعوث الموابية ( غربة حسب المنظور البشري ) في أحضان القدير وهي فارغة ومعوزه وارمله .. فاكرمها الرب وطيب خاطرها فاكلت وشبعت وفضل عنها


تغرب في أحضانه وأشبع من فيض نعمه وسلامه . فيفيض فيك ومن خلالك في أسم يسوع
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2014)

الوعد اليومي .......
*فَأَكَلَتْ وَشَبِعَتْ وَفَضَلَ عَنْهَا ( راعوث 2 : 4 1)*

هذة الأية بحسب سفر راعوث تحكي عن راعوث الموابية بعد التصاقها بحماتها ورجوعها معها لتكون ضمن شعب الرب وخاصته . 

معلنه لحماتها ( حيثما ذهبتي أذهب وحيثما بت أبيت . شعبك شعبي والهك الهي حيثما مت أموت وهناك أدفن هكذا يفعل الرب بي وهكذا يزيد إنما الموت يفصل بيني وبينك)

فلقد تغربت نعمي التي من شعب الرب وهي ممتلئة في بلاد غريبة بلاد مواب ورجعت فارغه 
بينما تغربت راعوث الموابية ( غربة حسب المنظور البشري ) في أحضان القدير وهي فارغة ومعوزه وارمله .. فاكرمها الرب وطيب خاطرها فاكلت وشبعت وفضل عنها


تغرب في أحضانه وأشبع من فيض نعمه وسلامه . فيفيض فيك ومن خلالك في أسم يسوع
​


----------



## توووته (8 أبريل 2014)

عميق امتناني وجزيل شكري على هذه الفاكهه الرائعه ~


----------

